# Bmw coding pack may 2013



## isiarj20 (May 27, 2013)

I created a software pack with the latest versions of software for coding, tested and working.
This pack has:
BMW STANDARD TOOLS 2.12
Translation for NCSEXPERT 4.0.1 to english
Profiles for NCSEXPERT 4.0.1
Scripts for INPA 5.0.6
DATEN V49 for E8X cars integrated with all the software
NCSDUMMY 0.6.0 (Utility for easy coding your car through a graphical environment)
BMW CODING TOOL 2.50 (I think that is the best way for update the DATEN files and also for coding through a graphical environment)
The latest usb***61683;obd drivers 2.08.28
Shorcut folder for put on your desktop, with pdf's for use NCSEXPERT and for add CAS to you vehicle and a video showing how to code your vehicle
The links

Programs

http://********4161298/bmwcoding

Password for the zip

http://********4161298/bmwcodingpass_a_


----------



## Tuesday (May 10, 2012)

This would be awesome to have as a complete package to share with others when I help them learn Exx coding. Unfortunately this site blocks links so they don't work. Would it be possible to PM them to me please? Thanks for posting!!


----------



## skj69nyc (May 25, 2011)

Can you pm me the links too. I am looking to learn how to code my e60. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Excellent work!

Can you put the links though in a .pdf file, and upload it to your post as an attachment?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

isiarj20 said:


> I can't modify the first post, i'm gettin error http error 500 when I click on "advanced" for attach the pdf with the links, but you can get in this post.


Thanks.


----------



## edenglish (May 16, 2013)

What's the difference with E-SYS ? and Daten vs standard Psdzdata ?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

edenglish said:


> What's the difference with E-SYS ? and Daten vs standard Psdzdata ?
> Thanks


This package is for coding Exx chassis cars. E-Sys with PSdZData is for Fxx chassis only.


----------



## Tuesday (May 10, 2012)

Got it - thanks again!


----------



## lee353 (Feb 14, 2008)

isiarj20 said:


> I created a software pack with the latest versions of software for coding, tested and working.
> This pack has:
> BMW STANDARD TOOLS 2.12
> Translation for NCSEXPERT 4.0.1 to english
> ...


Hi Isiarj20, 
I have a F25 2012 and would be looking to do some coding, could you PM the links 
Cheers,:thumbup:

Lee353


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lee353 said:


> Hi Isiarj20,
> I have a F25 2012 and would be looking to do some coding, could you PM the links
> Cheers,:thumbup:
> 
> Lee353


This Coding Pack is for Exx Chassis only. For Fxx Chassis coding, you need E-Sys and PSdzData. You will also need an ENET interface cable.

PM sent.


----------



## Beyondcr (Aug 7, 2013)

Have a e90 and want to experiment can you send the links?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beyondcr said:


> Have a e90 and want to experiment can you send the links?


PM sent.


----------



## rippjd (Apr 30, 2006)

isiarj20 said:


> I can't modify the first post, i'm gettin error http error 500 when I click on "advanced" for attach the pdf with the links, but you can get in this post.


When I attempt to uncompress the files, I'm told they are in an unsupported compression format. I've tried WinZip 7, and WinRAR 3.5. Anyone else have these errors?


----------



## glhansford (Dec 19, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


G'day Shawn,

I have just purchased a 2011 F25 X3. Would you be able to provide me with the latest (that doesn't need a token) E-Sys and PSdzData software, please.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

glhansford said:


> G'day Shawn,
> 
> I have just purchased a 2011 F25 X3. Would you be able to provide me with the latest (that doesn't need a token) E-Sys and PSdzData software, please.
> 
> Thanks in advance


For F25, that would be E-Sys 3.18.4 with 48.3 PSdZData. However, if your car was programmed by the dealer since 11/2012, it will likely have something newer than 48.3 on it, in which case you can't use this setup.

So why wouldn't you just download E-Sys 3.22.5 with Patch / Token, and 50.2 PSdZData, which is sure to work?


----------



## glhansford (Dec 19, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> For F25, that would be E-Sys 3.18.4 with 48.3 PSdZData. However, if your car was programmed by the dealer since 11/2012, it will likely have something newer than 48.3 on it, in which case you can't use this setup.
> 
> So why wouldn't you just download E-Sys 3.22.5 with Patch / Token, and 50.2 PSdZData, which is sure to work?


Thanks for your reply, Shawn. 
I had read elsewhere in these forums that tokens were needed for later versions and assumed that the tokens weren't available - sounds like I was wrong :-( 
Is it possible to determine what version is installed on the vehicle already?
In any case, can you provide me E-Sys 3.22.5 with Patch / Token, and 50.2 PSdZData then, please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

glhansford said:


> Thanks for your reply, Shawn.
> I had read elsewhere in these forums that tokens were needed for later versions and assumed that the tokens weren't available - sounds like I was wrong :-(
> Is it possible to determine what version is installed on the vehicle already?
> In any case, can you provide me E-Sys 3.22.5 with Patch / Token, and 50.2 PSdZData then, please?


The only way to tell for sure, is to connect with E-Sys, and read the car's current I-Level.

There has always been a Patch / Token available, just it is not included as it was in the older version, and must be obtained separately.

PM sent.


----------



## glhansford (Dec 19, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> The only way to tell for sure, is to connect with E-Sys, and read the car's current I-Level.
> 
> There has always been a Patch / Token available, just it is not included as it was in the older version, and must be obtained separately.
> 
> PM sent.


Thanks very much, Shawn. I appreciate your help


----------



## geargrinder (Jun 3, 2010)

it might help somebody stuck at that irritating file sharing site to indicate the password is "bmw coding pack 05 20 13" with all the spaces removed. they let me download the first file but then for hours and hours said my max downloads were exceeded just to get the 2nd file. finally worked by using an iPad behind a VPN. while I know why the zip is passworded, not sure why the PW has to be such a secret if its publicly available in theory anyway...


----------



## saquibmiah (Dec 16, 2009)

can i get the link please many thanks i ordered a cable and sofeware from cable shack the sofeware works fine before bmw did a sofeware security update on my e93 bmw in june 2013 i now understand that i need the latest daten file so i download v 48.1 and copyed the ecu in ediabas sgdat in ncs folder and finnaly did the laten.bat but sill no joy i,m getting error coapi-2000 EDIABAS OR SGBD ERROR BIP-0009:BEST VERSION ERROR i don't know how esle to put the daten file on ir is there files missing PLEASE HELP


----------



## yokopol (Jun 21, 2007)

found it. any chance you have newest assembly files for e60 ? having errors with mine


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yokopol said:


> found it. any chance you have newest assembly files for e60 ? having errors with mine


Not E60 broken out by itself, but the whole SP-Daten Enchilada.

PM sent.


----------



## theLOLkid (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi.

Would you please PM me the link for Standard Tools 2.11?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

theLOLkid said:


> Hi.
> 
> Would you please PM me the link for Standard Tools 2.11?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## webb (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Shawn 

Could I get a link to download the standard tools 2.12? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

webb said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could I get a link to download the standard tools 2.12? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## pixebug (Oct 26, 2013)

Is the 2nd download link for the password still valid. Because the 2nd link is downloading a file with extension ".js"



isiarj20 said:


> I can't modify the first post, i'm gettin error http error 500 when I click on "advanced" for attach the pdf with the links, but you can get in this post.


----------



## pixebug (Oct 26, 2013)

Can someone sent me the password to unzip the file? Thanks.


----------



## 13alban13 (Oct 10, 2013)

I want to say thank you to Shawn. I succed to code my car with your help :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

13alban13 said:


> I want to say thank you to Shawn. I succed to code my car with your help :thumbup:


Glad to hear it. :thumbup:


----------



## davinaii (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Shawn
Can I have the link for the software? I'm new at this coding. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

davinaii said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can I have the link for the software? I'm new at this coding. Thanks


This thread is for Exx Coding.

You have an F30 though, correct?


----------



## davinaii (Jun 11, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> This thread is for Exx Coding.
> 
> You have an F30 though, correct?


Yes, 2014 335i, can you send me the link for F30 please, thanks:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

davinaii said:


> Yes, 2014 335i, can you send me the link for F30 please, thanks:thumbup:


Well, you are in the wrong neighborhood for what you need, but PM sent.


----------



## Papy_Pascal (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new at this coding.

I plan to buy a F01.

Please, can I have the link for the all last software and daten ?

I just need a enet cable and nothing else ?

With the software I could generate the code for my future maps?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Papy_Pascal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new at this coding.
> 
> ...


To code an F01, you need ENET Cable, E-Sys with Patch / Token, and PSdZData. :thumbup:

You cannot generate a Map Update FSC Code with E-Sys. :tsk:

And since this thread is about Exx Coding, you too are in the wrong neighborhood for Fxx Coding.

PM sent.


----------



## x51v (Nov 6, 2013)

figure out, Thx


----------



## Nedal0 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just want to say HUGE thanks to :angel:*shawnsheridan*:angel:.  Finally got INPA and NCS Expert working.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nedal0 said:


> Just want to say HUGE thanks to :angel:*shawnsheridan*:angel:.  Finally got INPA and NCS Expert working.


:thumbup:


----------



## MRCW (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Shawn.
Wanting to code my 2013 X1. Add I understand it, it is based on the E9X chassis, so is this the right thread and software? If so, please PM me your link. Very best regards

Sent from my GT-P3113 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cwickberg said:


> Hi Shawn.
> Wanting to code my 2013 X1. Add I understand it, it is based on the E9X chassis, so is this the right thread and software? If so, please PM me your link. Very best regards
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using BimmerApp mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## whdigital (Mar 31, 2011)

I am embarking on coding in a new CCC for my 2007 e60 (525i). I got ahold of BMW Standard Tools 2.12 and NCS Dummy, but not sure what DATEN file I need or where to get it. Would love a little primer too... I'm pretty technical, but it seems like every time I go to read up on stuff it bounces around between what is required for exx vs. fxx models. Standard Tools Installer has options for EDIABAS, EDIC-Driver, WinKFP/NFS, INPA, and NCS-Expert tool. Do I need ALL of them installed? Default is with EDIC-Driver unchecked. Forgive me if all of this has been asked elsewhere and thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## WillBimmer (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello Shawn, I truly appreciate your cooperation and efforts, I'm new to BimmerFest but 6 years in E90post.com, I'm at a certain stage where I would really like to dive into coding, and I would indefinitely appreciate a link for the coding package that you are sharing with forum fellows, I know that you have been asked way too many times about it, and was just hoping for the same. 

TIA

Will


----------



## snatra (May 15, 2013)

I have a 09 e93 - can u please pm me the links for 2.12?
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

whdigital said:


> I am embarking on coding in a new CCC for my 2007 e60 (525i). I got ahold of BMW Standard Tools 2.12 and NCS Dummy, but not sure what DATEN file I need or where to get it. Would love a little primer too... I'm pretty technical, but it seems like every time I go to read up on stuff it bounces around between what is required for exx vs. fxx models. Standard Tools Installer has options for EDIABAS, EDIC-Driver, WinKFP/NFS, INPA, and NCS-Expert tool. Do I need ALL of them installed? Default is with EDIC-Driver unchecked. Forgive me if all of this has been asked elsewhere and thanks in advance for the help!


For Exx Coding, you need EDIABAS, NCS Expert, and SP-Daten Files. WinKFP is for Programming (Flashing) ECU's with new Firmware. INPA is for Diagnosis.



WillBimmer said:


> Hello Shawn, I truly appreciate your cooperation and efforts, I'm new to BimmerFest but 6 years in E90post.com, I'm at a certain stage where I would really like to dive into coding, and I would indefinitely appreciate a link for the coding package that you are sharing with forum fellows, I know that you have been asked way too many times about it, and was just hoping for the same.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Will





snatra said:


> I have a 09 e93 - can u please pm me the links for 2.12?
> Thanks a bunch!


PM's sent.


----------



## supe46 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Shawn
Patch / Token FDL,pass esys 2.22 
please PM me


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

supe46 said:


> Hi Shawn
> Patch / Token FDL,pass esys 2.22
> please PM me


PM sent.


----------



## seatac (Nov 14, 2013)

Please help, getting error during press F5.
Is my car out of date or Daten v49 too new?

Have no problem read CAS module, but trying read MAN file (F5) got an error below. Yes, I download tools 2.12 v49 and follow this DIY.

COAPI-2041: Wrong ECU coding index A_PL2KMB: COBIERINDEX = 08h
KMBI_PL2.C05: CODIERINDEX = 05
COAPI-2041: Wrong ECU coding index CODIERDATEN_LESEN
COAPI-2041: Wrong ECU coding index A_PL2KMB
COAPI-2041: Error


here is my I-Level:
---------------------------------
apiJob("E89X","i_stufe_lesen","","job_status;i_stufe_werk;i_stufe_ho;i_stufe_ho_backup;_tel_auftrag;_tel_antwort")

Satz : 0
OBJECT = e89x
SAETZE = 1
JOBNAME = i_stufe_lesen
VARIANTE = E89X
JOBSTATUS = 
UBATTCURRENT = -1
UBATTHISTORY = -1
IGNITIONCURRENT = -1
IGNITIONHISTORY = -1
Satz : 1
JOB_STATUS = OKAY
I_STUFE_WERK = E89X-07-12-515
I_STUFE_HO = E89X-10-03-502
I_STUFE_HO_BACKUP = E89X-09-09-516
_TEL_AUFTRAG = 6 Bytes
0000 : 83 72 F1 22 10 0B ?rñ"..
_TEL_ANTWORT = 13 Bytes
0000 : 89 F1 72 62 10 0B 00 ED 33 CA 29 D8 54 ?ñrb...í 3Ê)ØT


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know what the issue is, but I-Level E89X-10-03-502 = ISTA/P 2.37.1, so I see no reason v.49 SP-Daten shouldn't work for you.


----------



## seatac (Nov 14, 2013)

Shawn, did you recognized the errors is all about? Software, cable, or version? I used the same cable for my E60 2007 530i no problem with NCS 3.1, inpa 5.0.2 or SSS32 with old winXP sp3 laptop.

I loaded this BST 2.12 for my E93 2008 335i on win 7 64bits pro newer laptop. and try few different profiles and tricks from forum but still get the same errors when press F5 load the MAN file.

Thanks,


----------



## whdigital (Mar 31, 2011)

Shawn:

First - a huge thank you for all your responses to me and others here. With your help I have the tools I needed, BUT now getting similar errors in INPA to this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=715857

Can't get the VIN/VO to read in in NCS either and I'm assuming it's something to do with these missing files in the 50.2 Daten?? I am currently downloading 46.3.7z that I found somewhere, but maybe you have a better solution....

I have a US E60 525i. I'm kinda thinking the BMW Coding Tool isn't transferring the daten files right? Also, in Coding Tool it shows e81 even when I load the chassis as e60. Related?


----------



## whdigital (Mar 31, 2011)

Further clarification:

F1 key in NCS NEVER says VIN for me.. Always "FG/ZCS/FA" For what it's worth the cable seems fine because it works the BMWhat app for Android.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

seatac said:


> Shawn, did you recognized the errors is all about? Software, cable, or version? I used the same cable for my E60 2007 530i no problem with NCS 3.1, inpa 5.0.2 or SSS32 with old winXP sp3 laptop.
> 
> I loaded this BST 2.12 for my E93 2008 335i on win 7 64bits pro newer laptop. and try few different profiles and tricks from forum but still get the same errors when press F5 load the MAN file.
> 
> Thanks,





whdigital said:


> Shawn:
> 
> First - a huge thank you for all your responses to me and others here. With your help I have the tools I needed, BUT now getting similar errors in INPA to this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=715857
> 
> ...


As much as I would like to help, I really don't know. I don't do any Exx Diagnosis or Coding, only Fxx on my own F10. The OP's links died, so I simply made the package available again.


----------



## seatac (Nov 14, 2013)

seatac said:


> Please help, getting error during press F5.
> Is my car out of date or Daten v49 too new?
> 
> Have no problem read CAS module, but trying read MAN file (F5) got an error below. Yes, I download tools 2.12 v49 and follow this DIY.
> ...


Everything work perfect now after replaced "Profiles".

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

seatac said:


> Everything work perfect now after replaced "Profiles".
> 
> Thanks,


Good deal.


----------



## kimi1983 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi.

Would you please PM me the link for the latest Standard Tools?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kimi1983 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Would you please PM me the link for the latest Standard Tools?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## x51v (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Shawn, I am new at this coding, I have 2011. 328I. Would you please send me the link for the latest Standard Tools? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x51v said:


> Hi Shawn, I am new at this coding, I have 2011. 328I. Would you please send me the link for the latest Standard Tools? Thank you.


Your in the wrong neighborhood. This thread is for coding Exx cars not Fxx cars.

PM sent.


----------



## roumaniankid (Nov 19, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Your in the wrong neighborhood. This thread is for coding Exx cars not Fxx cars.
> 
> PM sent.


I was wondering if you could send me the link as well? Trying to code a 335d that i purchased in August 2013 so i don't know if this "latest" software would work or i would need a newer version. Either way the original link times out and at 50 kb/s it isn't fast enough.

Either way I appreciate the work you've done for everyone

my email: roumaniankid at gmail


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roumaniankid said:


> I was wondering if you could send me the link as well? Trying to code a 335d that i purchased in August 2013 so i don't know if this "latest" software would work or i would need a newer version. Either way the original link times out and at 50 kb/s it isn't fast enough.
> 
> Either way I appreciate the work you've done for everyone
> 
> my email: roumaniankid at gmail


PM sent.


----------



## ntheo (Aug 11, 2011)

*INPA scripts*

Hi,

My thanks to everybody that give helpful info and make it easy for me and others 
to experiment with diagnostics and coding.

I would appreciate if anybody has INPA scripts (*.ipo) [BMW E90] for

IHAK87_2 / MSD80N43 / TELE60_3 / CICMR / CICMR_GW / CICMR_SD

I also have the following scripts that work fine but are in German

EPS_90 / EKP360 / TEL_E65 / ZBE_60_2

If available in english please upload or PM to me

Thanks

Theo


----------



## x51v (Nov 6, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Your in the wrong neighborhood. This thread is for coding Exx cars not Fxx cars.
> 
> PM sent.


Thank you! but the 2011 328I is E90. Can you send me other download link please. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x51v said:


> Thank you! but the 2011 328I is E90. Can you send me other download link please. Thanks


Ok. Sorry. I thought you had an F30.

PM sent.


----------



## Racerr87 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi shawn,

Been looking all over for the latest files, could you share? I have an E90

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Racerr87 said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> Been looking all over for the latest files, could you share? I have an E90
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Racerr87 (Nov 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


:thumbup: dl right now thanks!


----------



## Seanzie05 (Oct 11, 2010)

Shawn, I tried PM'ing you, but my post count might not be high enough. Either way, any help you could provide in helping me secure the right files to code my e90 would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Armand (Dec 20, 2009)

I have now completed the install but see some discrepancies with the supplied NCS_DIY.pdf tutorial which says you should load the expertmode profile but I only see these listed in NCS expert tool: 

expertenmodus (OFFEN)
expertenmodus (werkseinstellung)

I have looked around on this forum and others but don't see anything about these profiles. I would appreciate some help or pointers. 

Several other tutorials also reference a different profile called revtor I believe. What is the advantage of this profile versus the ones mentioned above?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Seanzie05 said:


> Shawn, I tried PM'ing you, but my post count might not be high enough. Either way, any help you could provide in helping me secure the right files to code my e90 would be greatly appreciated!


PM sent.


----------



## Armand (Dec 20, 2009)

Armand said:


> I have now completed the install but see some discrepancies with the supplied NCS_DIY.pdf tutorial which says you should load the expertmode profile but I only see these listed in NCS expert tool:
> 
> expertenmodus (OFFEN)
> expertenmodus (werkseinstellung)
> ...


Decided to go with revtor's profile and forget about these other profiles. For E70 owners (mine is a MY2010), I was never able to successfully perform the infamous airbag test (f5 does nothing) but that does not seem to hinder operation. If you get ncs 4.x, make sure you apply the corresponding revtor's profile. Lastly, ncs v4.0.1 defaults job to lessen or read so it gives you an extra measure of protection against unwanted coding.


----------



## x51v (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Shawn, the Exx.rar file I downloaded, it can't be opened, can you PM the download again. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x51v said:


> Hi Shawn, the Exx.rar file I downloaded, it can't be opened, can you PM the download again. Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Racerr87 (Nov 20, 2013)

When i try reading out fault codes with INPA i keep getting these messages: C:\EC-APPS\INPA\sgdat\MS450.ipo(1) : error I300: Error opening object file

How to fix? Coding with ncs works 

thanks!


----------



## Antss (Dec 5, 2013)

Looking for the latest files as well.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Antss said:


> Looking for the latest files as well.


PM sent.


----------



## bpowell (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey Shawn!

Thanks for posting all of this, just getting into coding here. 

I have a 2011 328i and I downloaded the files at the beginning of this thread, is that the correct file and daten?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bpowell said:


> Hey Shawn!
> 
> Thanks for posting all of this, just getting into coding here.
> 
> ...


For your chassis, yes.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

saquibmiah said:


> HAS ANY ONE GOT THE LATEST E89 DATEN FILE I,V GOT THE 48.1 DONE WHAT shawnsheridan ADVISED NOW SAY CHASSIS IS FAULTY I ALSO TRIED IT USING TOTAL COMANNDER BUT STILL NO JOY ANY ADVISE ANYONE


The latest SP-Daten for E89x is 51.0, which is I-Level E89X-13-07-505. There were no E89x updates in 51.1 nor 51.2.

PM sent.


----------



## petkowo (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi Shawn, can you send me link for that tools pack please. I would like to code my e46. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E89 covers E90.


----------



## big_cg (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi, can someone PM me hte links? They are appearing as all asterisks. Looking to dive into coding my E90


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

big_cg said:


> Hi, can someone PM me hte links? They are appearing as all asterisks. Looking to dive into coding my E90


PM sent.


----------



## LeXx2 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hy shawnsheridan,
i want to code my E61, could you please PM me the links. 
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LeXx2 said:


> Hy shawnsheridan,
> i want to code my E61, could you please PM me the links.
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## IWIK BMW (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 

just retrofitted front PDC to my 2011 e90 and need to update VO, my current version of NCS Expert is failing so would be good to try the latest toolset and e89 daten. 

It would be very much appreciated if you could PM the link.

Regards

Dave


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

IWIK BMW said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> just retrofitted front PDC to my 2011 e90 and need to update VO, my current version of NCS Expert is failing so would be good to try the latest toolset and e89 daten.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## blaaman (Jan 19, 2014)

do you also have the files for the E60 LCI?


----------



## IWIK BMW (Jan 17, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn All worked a treat.

I updated the CAS and NFRM with $508 and removed $507 in FA_Write then coded the PDC and CIC with SG_Coderien.

That completes my front PDC retrofit. Many Thanks for the link


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blaaman said:


> do you also have the files for the E60 LCI?


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

IWIK BMW said:


> Shawn All worked a treat.
> 
> I updated the CAS and NFRM with $508 and removed $507 in FA_Write then coded the PDC and CIC with SG_Coderien.
> 
> That completes my front PDC retrofit. Many Thanks for the link


:thumbup:


----------



## big_cg (Jan 12, 2014)

I can connect fine to INPA, and NCS can read my vin . However , when I go to read data from the NFRM modules, it gives me an error 

COAPI-2020: no answer from ECU. 

This is with all the expert mode profiles I've tried. Any ideas to troubleshoot? Could it be related to a faulty cable? The cable was previously tested and used for coding on an X5


----------



## maclonchas (Dec 18, 2013)

*Coding Pack*

I have an 08 BMW Z4 M. Can you send me a link to the files?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## mini-me (Nov 15, 2006)

Links are in the "links.pdf" files attached to post 5 in this thread



maclonchas said:


> I have an 08 BMW Z4 M. Can you send me a link to the files?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maclonchas said:


> I have an 08 BMW Z4 M. Can you send me a link to the files?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill


PM sent.


----------



## pauld5152 (Jan 23, 2014)

*esys setup*

hi looking to configure esys after getting a token 
shaun could you pm me please 
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pauld5152 said:


> hi looking to configure esys after getting a token
> shaun could you pm me please
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## cezari_a (Jan 23, 2014)

thanks


----------



## actionjackson07 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Coding Pack - E92*

What a fantastic software package and guide. I have spent days reading up on this topic and this package made everything so much easier for me to get started.

My aim is to code electric folding mirrors with heated & dimming glass that i have recently fitted and will need to edit the VO in CAS & FRM module.

I have had opend up NCSEXPERT and following the guide i need to load a new profile "Expertenmodus" but i don't see this option. Options I see are -








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]January 25, 2014[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]
Which profile should i use and whats the differences?


----------



## mckennab (Aug 21, 2013)

*Coding Pack*

Hi Shawn

Could I get a link to download the standard tools 2.12? Thanks.


----------



## Artmasterx (Apr 20, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Shawn, I am looking for the coding pack for a 2007 e90. Please PM me the links. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## joffy123 (Aug 20, 2013)

could i get coding pack for e65. Thanks


----------



## joffy123 (Aug 20, 2013)

sorry, e66


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Artmasterx said:


> Shawn, I am looking for the coding pack for a 2007 e90. Please PM me the links. Thank you in advance for your help!





joffy123 said:


> could i get coding pack for e65. Thanks





joffy123 said:


> sorry, e66


PM's sent.


----------



## bmw0510 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi shawn,I need NCS Winkfp,latest sp-daten.Can you share? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw0510 said:


> Hi shawn,I need NCS Winkfp,latest sp-daten.Can you share? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## jimborae (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Shawn, could you pm me the links so I can code my e91 please. 

Cheers

Jim


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jimborae said:


> Hi Shawn, could you pm me the links so I can code my e91 please.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jim


PM sent.


----------



## jimborae (Apr 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks Shawn, you're a star!


----------



## wildcat293 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello!

requesting link to coding pack

thx =)


----------



## KH0 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello All / Shawn,

I Am New To Coding :thumbup:

Looking All Over The Place 

Please PM Me The Link :angel2:

Thank You!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wildcat293 said:


> Hello!
> 
> requesting link to coding pack
> 
> thx =)





KH0 said:


> Hello All / Shawn,
> 
> I Am New To Coding :thumbup:
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## KH0 (Mar 11, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


You Just Made My Day :thumbup:

Hopefully Everything Goes Well 

Thank You So Much Shawn :angel:

P.S. E89 Has E90's Daten!


----------



## KH0 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello Shaw,

Please Help

I Programed My Car Now The Car Won't Start 

I do have the back up file here... 

How can I restore it please.

Thank You.


----------



## KH0 (Mar 11, 2011)

BAUREIHE
e90
BAUART
limousine
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT
codierung_erfolgt
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT_1
codierung_erfolgt
CC_BLINKFREQUENZ_LANGSAM
wert_01
CC_BLINKFREQUENZ_SCHNELL
wert_01
TANK_FILTER_FALLEND
wert_02
CC_15_EIN
benzin
CC_15_AUS
wert_01
CC_R_EIN
wert_01
CC_ML
wert_01
CC_F_WASCHWASSERSTAND
25_s
CC_F_KUEHLMITTELSTAND
25_s
CC_I_ZEITZELLE
500_ms
PREDRIVE_PERIODENDAUER
wert_01
TANK_FILTER_STEIGEND
wert_02
TANK_MITTLUNGSZEIT
wert_01
TANK_BERUHIGUNGSZEIT
wert_01
TANK_SICHERHEITSFAKTOR
wert_01
TANK_RED_REICHWEITE
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ZEITKONST_Z4
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ZEITKONST_Z5
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ZEITKONST_Z6
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_DELTA_K2
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ZEITKONST_Z1
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ZEITKONST_Z2
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ZEITKONST_Z3
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_DELTA_K1
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ANZ_FEHLER_1
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ANZ_FEHLER_2
wert_01
PREDRIVE_ABB_MOT
nicht_aktiv
BC_V_KORREKTUR
aktiv
WARNFELD_INFO_DME
aktiv
DSC_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
aktiv
DME_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
aktiv
CAS_ALIVE
aktiv
LM_ALIVE
aktiv
BC_DIGITAL_V
nicht_aktiv
BC_DIGITAL_V_KORREKTUR
nicht_aktiv
ZGM_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
aktiv
TNK_LITER_RECHTS
wert_02
TNK_LITER_LINKS
wert_02
TNK_OHM_RECHTS
wert_02
TNK_OHM_LINKS
wert_02
TANK_RW_WARNUNG
wert_01
ACC_FILTER_FALLEND
wert_01
ACC_FILTER_STEIGEND
wert_01
ACC_ZEIGER_AUF_NULL
aktiv
AUSSENTEMP_SPERR_FAKTOR
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_SPERR_OFFSET
wert_01
CC_R_AUS
wert_01
CBS_STAT_01H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_02H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_04H
sperre
CBS_STAT_03H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_10H
sperre
CBS_STAT_11H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_20H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_21H
anzeige
CBS_MODE
level_4
CBS_GELB_HUAU
wert_01
CBS_RES_SPERR
wert_01
CBS_AVKM_START
wert_01
CBS_GELB
wert_01
CBS_STAT_12H
sperre
CBS_STAT_06H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_07H
sperre
CBS_STAT_08H
sperre
CBS_STAT_13H
sperre
CBS_STAT_14H
sperre
CBS_EINH_01H
wegzeit
CBS_EINH_02H
wegbas
CBS_EINH_04H
wegzeit
CBS_EINH_06H
wegbas
CBS_EINH_07H
wegbas
CBS_EINH_08H
wegzeit
CBS_EINH_03H
zeitbas
CBS_EINH_10H
wegbas
CBS_EINH_11H
wegzeit
CBS_EINH_12H
wegbas
CBS_EINH_13H
zeitbas
CBS_EINH_14H
zeitbas
CBS_EINH_20H
zeitbas
CBS_EINH_21H
zeitbas
SFY_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
aktiv
CC_CSUM
grundcode_var
CSUM_ATEMP
grundcode_var
CSUM_KODIERUNG_VALID
grundcode_var
CC_ID_AKTIV
wert_01
CSUM_AUSSTATTUNG_1
grundcode_var
CSUM_CBS_01
grundcode_var
CSUM_CC_ALIVE
grundcode_var
CSUM_ST_ANZEIGE_1
grundcode_var
CSUM_WEG
grundcode_var
CSUM_TANK_PROZESS
grundcode_var
CSUM_TANK_INPUT
grundcode_var
CSUM_ACC
grundcode_var
CODING_VALID_BMW
wert_01
LAUTSTAERKE
nicht_aktiv
TIMEOUT_DEAKT_IRNE
wert_10
ALARM_OPT_WARNBLINKER
aktiv
STILLER_ALARM
nicht_aktiv
PARAMETER_IRS
wert_08
QUIT_OPT_SCHAERF
nicht_aktiv
KOFFERRAUMUEBERWACHUNG
aktiv
NOTLAUFFUNKTION_HUPE
nicht_aktiv
HOTELSTELLUNG
nicht_aktiv
DISTRIBUTIONSMODUS
nicht_aktiv
QUIT_AKUST_SCHAERF
nicht_aktiv
MAX_DRIFT_X
wert_05
ERR_BANDW_1ALARM_X
wert_05
COUNT_RESET_LEV_1ALARM_X
wert_05
ERR_BANDW_2ALARM_X
wert_05
COUNT_RESET_LEV_2ALARM_X
wert_05
ALARM_LEVEL_X
wert_05
MAX_DRIFT_Y
wert_05
ERR_BANDW_1ALARM_Y
wert_05
COUNT_RESET_LEV_1ALARM_Y
wert_05
ERR_BANDW_2ALARM_Y
wert_05
COUNT_RESET_LEV_2ALARM_Y
wert_05
ALARM_LEVEL_Y
wert_05
CHECK_DRIFT_TIME
wert_05
NOISE_CORRECTION_TIME
wert_05
ARMING_TIME
wert_05
ARMING_TIME_BETW_ALARMS
wert_05
CONTROL_BYTE
ok
ALARM_TIME_EXT_SUPPLY
28_5s
ALARM_TIME_SELF_SUPPLY
26s
ALARM_PAUSE_TIME
14s
DUTY_CICLE_EXT_SUPPLY
100%
MIN_CHARGING_TEMP
wert_02
MAX_CHARGING_TEMP
wert_02
MIN_ALARM_TEMP
wert_02
MAX_ALARM_TEMP
wert_02
POWER_REDUCTION_TEMP
wert_02
POWER_REDUCTION_DUTY
50%
USA_MAX_SEMIPERIOD
249_6us
USA_MIN_SEMIPERIOD
182_4us
USA_SWEEP
2_5hz
ECE_SEMIPERIOD
208us
ECE_MODULATION
240ms
BUZZER_LOW_LEVEL
wert_04
BUZZER_HIGH_LEVEL
wert_04
BUZZER_SEMIPERIOD
208us
BUZZER_TIME
98ms
BACK_UP_BATTERY_DATA
primary_battery
BACK_UP_BATTERY_CAPACITY
wert_02
T_ZEIT_ZUG_NACH_DRUCK_FT
wert_01
AKTIVZEIT_KAPSENSOR_FT
wert_01
ANZ_RUNIN_BITS_FT
wert_01
AKTIVZEIT_KAPSENSOR_BT
wert_01
ANZ_RUNIN_BITS_BT
wert_01
MINZEIT_IOUT_ANSTEUER_FT
wert_01
T_ZEIT_ZUG_NACH_DRUCK_BT
wert_01
MINZEIT_IOUT_ANSTEUER_BT
wert_01
Y_BAUREIHE
e90
Y_SILENT_TEL
nicht_aktiv
Y_STOP_IF_SHORTCIRCUIT
nicht_aktiv
RETRIGGER_T_ZEIT_FT
wert_01
RETRIGGER_T_ZEIT_BT
wert_01
LENKWINKEL_UEBERSCHREITEN
wert_01
LENKWINKEL_UNTERSCHREITEN
wert_01
LENKSTOCK_UMSCHALT_VERZ
wert_01
U_POTI_DIMM_MIN
wert_01
U_POTI_DIMM_DELTA
wert_01
MELDUNG_AENDERUNG_DIMMER
wert_01
POTI_DIMM_INVERS
aktiv
POTI_LWR_INVERS
nicht_aktiv
LEUCHTDICHTE_EXPO
nicht_aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN
wert_02
HEIMLEUCHTEN_ABBRUCH
nicht_aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_VERLAENG
nicht_aktiv
AUTOM_LICHT_ABSCHALTUNG
nicht_aktiv
SP_NACHREG_LANGSAM
nicht_aktiv
SL_PARKL_UNTERSP_ABSCHALT
aktiv
WARNBLK_ENERGY_SAVE_MODE
aktiv
BI_XENON_FL_ABSCHALT_OPT
wert_02
DRL_WERT_DIMMUNG
wert_01
BI_XENON_BEI_LH
nicht_aktiv
XENON_WIEDER_Z_AUS_PHASE
wert_01
TASTVERH_KL_58G_MIN
wert_01
ZUWACHS_TASTVERH_KL_58G
wert_01
TASTVERH_BEL_WBL_MIN
wert_02
ZUWACHS_TASTVERH_WBL_BEL
wert_02
PWM_ANST_FL_BIXENON
wert_01
CBD_ZEICHN_INDEX
wert_01
PRE_SLEEP_ZEIT
wert_01
BLINKIMPULS_WARNBLK
wert_01
BLINKIMPULS_CRASHBLK
wert_01
WERT_CRASHVERHALTEN
wert_01
CRASH_WARNBLINKEN
aktiv
CRASH_58G_EIN
aktiv
TIPP_BLK_LOESCHT_IMMER
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_ZU_CHECK
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_SICHERN
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_ENTSICHERN
aktiv
LENKWINKEL_BEI_KLR
aktiv
NOTLAUF_FKT_GESCHW
wert_01
NOTLAUF_FKT_TIMER
wert_01
MIND_ANZ_ZYKL_TIPP_BLK
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_1
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_2
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_3
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_4
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_5
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_6
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_7
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_8
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_9
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_10
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_11
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_12
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_13
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_14
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_15
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_16
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_17
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_18
wert_01
TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE
aktiv
LICHT_AN_LED
nicht_aktiv
KEINE_PARKLICHT_FUNKT
nicht_aktiv
VIER_TUERER
aktiv
DRL_V_GEDIMMT
aktiv
GETRIEBE
automatik
AUTOM_LICHT_KONTROLLE
aktiv
GETRIEBE_HANDSCHALTER
nicht_aktiv
VORFELD_BEL_GEDIMMT
aktiv
DREHZAHL/FOERDERKENNLINIE
wert_01
MAX_MOTORSP._MSB/LSB
wert_01
MIN_MOTORSP._MSB/LSB
wert_01
MAX_MOTORSTROM._MSB/LSB
wert_01
MIN_MOTORSTROM._MSB/LSB
wert_01
KEIN_MOTORSTROM._MSB/LSB
wert_01
MAX_POS_DREHZAHLDIFF
wert_01
MAX_NEG_DREHZAHLDIFF
wert_01
KEINE_DREHZAHL_MSB/LSB
wert_01
MAX_SPANNUNG_KL15_MSB/LSB
wert_01
MIN_SPANNUNG_KL15_MSB/LSB
wert_01
MAX_SPANNUNG_KL30_MSB/LSB
wert_01
MIN_SPANNUNG_KL30
wert_01
KEINE_SPANNUNG_KL30
wert_01
REGELPARAMETER_P_MSB/LSB
wert_01
REGELPARAMETER_I_MSB/LSB
wert_01
REGELPARAMETER_D_MSB/LSB
wert_01
MOTORPOLE
wert_01
PUMPEN_ID
wert_01
DATUM_JAHR
wert_01
DATUM_MONAT
wert_01
DATUM_TAG
wert_01
CHECKSUMME_EKP
wert_01
OFF_MEMORY
aktiv
KLIMA_SPERREN
nicht_aktiv
ZUSATZWASSERPUMPE
nicht_verbaut
EL_ZUHEIZER_PTC
nicht_verbaut
RL_LL
ll
EINBAUORT
unten
JAPAN
nicht_aktiv
ACC_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
aktiv
ACC_AUSSTATTUNG
wert_03
AFS_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
WEG_EINHEIT
km
BC_2_ENABLE
aktiv
BC_LIMIT_ENABLE
aktiv
NEIGUNGSGEBER
aktiv
FUNK_INNENRAUMSCHUTZ
nicht_aktiv
QUIT_OPT_SCHAERF_KLAPPE
aktiv
QUIT_OPT_ENTSCH
aktiv
CHECKSUM_0
grundcode_var
CHECKSUM_1
grundcode_var
CC_TEMPERATURWARNUNG
nicht_aktiv
TRIGGERANZAHL_KLAPPEN
wert_01
TRIGGERANZAHL_SENSOREN
wert_01
WARNUNG_GESCHW_LIMIT
nicht_aktiv
CC_BREMSWARNL_NUR_ROT
nicht_aktiv
CC_ZUENDSCHLUESSEL
aktiv
ALARM_OPT_FERNLICHT
aktiv
QUIT_AKUST_SCHAERF_KLAPPE
aktiv
PANIK_ALARM
aktiv
QUIT_AKUST_ENTSCH
aktiv
FL_UND_NSW_NICHT_GLEICHZ
aktiv
ABSCHALTUNG_RFS
nicht_aktiv
SIDEMARKER_US
aktiv
XENON_AL_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
BI_XENON_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
XENON_WIEDER_ZUEND
nicht_aktiv
ALARMTYP
us
TEMPERATUR_EINHEIT
grad_c
ZEIT_EINHEIT
12_stunden
TANK_SCHWELLE_RESERVE
wert_01
VERBRAUCH
l/100km
KUEHL_MTL_AKTIV
aktiv_high
MOTOR_ART
benzin_normal
GPS_UHR
nicht_aktiv
LADEEINRICHTUNG
nicht_aktiv
K_ZAHL_TACHO
wert_02
K_ZAHL_TACHO_KOMPL
wert_02
K_ZAHL_WEG
wert_02
K_ZAHL_WEG_KOMPL
wert_02
AHM_ALIVE
nicht_aktiv
ARS_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
RDC_ALIVE
nicht_aktiv
GETRIEBE_ART
automatik
EGS_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
aktiv
MOTORFERNSTART
nicht_aktiv
ANZAHL_WANDLER
4_wandler
PDC_AKTIV/DEAKTIV
nicht_aktiv
PDC_DEAKTIVIERUNG
aktiv
PDC_SCHALTER
nicht_aktiv
EINSCHALTVERZOEGERUNG
aktiv
ANHAENGERKUPPLUNG
nicht_aktiv
WANDERKENNUNG
nicht_aktiv
FAHRZEUG_STILLSTAND
nicht_aktiv
AKUSTIK_RECHTS_LINKS
aktiv
AKUSTISCHE_FEHLERMELDUNG
nicht_aktiv
EINSCHALTMELDUNG_IMMER
nicht_aktiv
DAUERTON
nicht_aktiv
WANDLER_STOERUNG
nicht_aktiv
SC_FLAG_WD_REAR
aktiv
SC_FLAG_OE_REAR
aktiv
SC_FLAG_LP_REAR
nicht_aktiv
SC_FLAG_DT_REAR
nicht_aktiv
SC_FLAG_WD_FRONT
aktiv
SC_FLAG_OE_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
SC_FLAG_LP_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
SC_FLAG_DT_FRONT
aktiv
MESSBEREICH_ECKE_HINTEN
e90_mue
MESSBEREICHE_MITTE_HINTEN
e90_mue
MESSBEREICHE_ECKE_VORNE
e90_mue
MESSBEREICHE_MITTE_VORNE
e90_mue
DAUERTON_BEREICH_HINTEN
e90_mue
DAUERTON_BEREICH_VORNE
e90_mue
AHK_OFFSET_HINTEN
e90_mue
AHK_OFFSET_FRONT
e90_mue
LAUTSTAERKE_HINTEN
e90_mue
LAUTSTAERKE_VORN
e90_mue
TON_ANZEIGEDAUER
e90_mue
ABSCHALT_GESCHWINDIGKEIT
e90_mue
ABSCHALTWEG
e90_mue
EINSCHALTVEROEGERUNG_ZEIT
e90_mue
STILLSTAND_ZEIT
e90_mue
ABSTAND_ECK_MIT_HI
e90_mue
ABSTAND_MIT_MIT_HI
e90_mue
OFFSET_ECKE_HINTEN
e90_mue
OFFSET_MIT_HINTEN
e90_mue
SC_DT_REAR
e90_mue
SC_LP_REAR
e90_mue
SC_OE_REAR
e90_mue
SC_WD_REAR
e90_mue
ABSTAND_ECKE_MIT_VO
e90_mue
ABSTAND_MIT_MIT_VO
e90_mue
OFFSET_ECKE_VORNE
e90_mue
OFFSET_MITTE_VORNE
e90_mue
SC_DT_FRONT
e90_mue
SC_LP_FRONT
e90_mue
SC_OE_FRONT
e90_mue
SC_WD_FRONT
e90_mue
SCHWELLWERT_ECKE_HI
e90_mue
SCHWELLWERT_MITTE_HI
e90_mue
SCHWELLWERT_ECKE_VO
e90_mue
SCHWELLWERT_MITTE_VO
e90_mue
LAENDERVARIANTE_AHM
us
TYP_LENKUNG
linkslenker
ZYLINDER_ZAHL
6_zylinder
GETRIEBE_GAENGE
6_gaenge
KLASSE_BATTERIE
70ah
STROM_RUHE
wert_01
STROM_KS_MIN
wert_01
STROM_KS_MAX
wert_01
TRANSPONDER
aktiv
STARTABBRUCH_BREMSE
aktiv
KOMFORTSTART
aktiv
KLR_AUS_TKSITZ
aktiv
KOMFORT_EIN
aktiv
ERROR_EJECT
nicht_aktiv
SS_GETRIEBE
nicht_aktiv
ZEIT_BREMSE
wert_02
BREMSE_DRUCK
wert_01
KOMFORT_AUS_IN_50MS
wert_03
KLR_AUS_TIMEOUT
wert_02
KL30G_TIMEOUT
wert_01
SICHERHEITSFAHRZEUG
nicht_aktiv
HECKSCHEI_ENTR_OHNE_NR
nicht_aktiv
HECKSCHEIBE_ENTR_SENDER_1
nicht_aktiv
HECKSCHEIBE_ENTR_SENDER_2
nicht_aktiv
HECKSCHEIBE_ENTR_SENDER_3
nicht_aktiv
HECKSCHEIBE_ENTR_SENDER_4
nicht_aktiv
TOEHK_EO_HS_OHNE_NR
nicht_aktiv
TOEHK_EO_HS_SCHL_NR01
nicht_aktiv
TOEHK_EO_HS_SCHL_NR02
nicht_aktiv
TOEHK_EO_HS_SCHL_NR03
nicht_aktiv
TOEHK_EO_HS_SCHL_NR04
nicht_aktiv
HKAT_EO_HS_OHNE_NR
nicht_aktiv
HKAT_EO_HS_SCHL_NR01
nicht_aktiv
HKAT_EO_HS_SCHL_NR02
nicht_aktiv
HKAT_EO_HS_SCHL_NR03
nicht_aktiv
HKAT_EO_HS_SCHL_NR04
nicht_aktiv
FH_RESESCH
nicht_aktiv
FH_KINDERSICHERUNG
aktiv
ZV_DISFERTMODE
nicht_aktiv
ZV_DISTRANSMODE
aktiv
ZV_DISWERKSTMODE
nicht_aktiv
CLT_TASTE
aktiv
SPERRE_CRASH_ER
aktiv
VR_KLR
nicht_aktiv
VR_KLR_EINMALIG
nicht_aktiv
VR_GESCHW_EINMALIG
aktiv
SPERRE_HECKKLAPPE_KLR
nicht_aktiv
ER_TANKKLAPPE_SER
aktiv
ER_TANKKLAPPE_VR
aktiv
ER_KEYOUT_AUTOVR
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_CLT_NACH_CRASH
nicht_aktiv
ZV_AUTHENTISIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
CCM_SEND_INVALID
nicht_aktiv
CRASH_SCHWERE
wert_02
CRASH_BESCHLEUNIGUNG
wert_01
VERRIEGELUNGSSCHWELLE
wert_04
GESCHW_SPERRE_TOEHK
wert_01
ZEIT_AUTO_ZV_VR
wert_01
VER_AUT_X_MIN_OHNE_NR
nicht_aktiv
VER_AUT_X_MIN_SENDER_1
nicht_aktiv
VER_AUT_X_MIN_SENDER_2
nicht_aktiv
VER_AUT_X_MIN_SENDER_3
nicht_aktiv
VER_AUT_X_MIN_SENDER_4
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGEL_XKM/H_OHNE_NR
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGELN_XKM/H_SENDER_1
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGELN_XKM/H_SENDER_2
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGELN_XKM/H_SENDER_3
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGELN_XKM/H_SENDER_4
nicht_aktiv
FH_UMLSCH
nicht_aktiv
FH_ECEFIN
nicht_aktiv
FH_ABSCHALTKRITERIUM
aktiv
FH_USACANADA
nicht_aktiv
FH_DISAKL15
nicht_aktiv
FH_DISAKLR
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORTOEFFNUNG_FB
aktiv
KOMFORTOEFFNUNG
aktiv
KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG
aktiv
FH_RESETTIMEOUTKL50
aktiv
FH_TUERBED_EINSTG
nicht_aktiv
FH_SCHLIESSEN_EINSTG
nicht_aktiv
FH_DISTGDEFECT
aktiv
FH_KMFRTFBDTIM
aktiv
FH_DISCLSYDEFECT
aktiv
FH_DISFBDDEFCT
aktiv
FH_DISFERTMODE
aktiv
FH_DISTRANSMODE
aktiv
FH_DISWERKSTMODE
aktiv
KMFRT_OEFF_HINTEN
wert_01
KMFRT_OEFF_SHD
wert_01
KMFRT_SCHL_VORNE
wert_01
KOMFORT_SCHL_SHD
wert_01
ANSTEUERZEIT
wert_01
KMFRT_OEFFNEN
wert_01
KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN
wert_01
MIND_KMFRT_NACH_UNTERB
wert_01
MAX_KMFRT_UNTERB
wert_01
MAX_KMFRT_UNTERB_FBD
wert_01
KISITMRMAX
wert_01
SLEEPTIMER_FH_KLRAUS
wert_01
PERSONALISIERUNG_AUS
nicht_aktiv
SONDERTASTE_INNENLICHT
nicht_aktiv
FBD_AKTIV_KL15AUS
nicht_aktiv
FBD_AKTIV_KEYIN
aktiv
FBD_TESTKEY_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
FBD_HECKKLAPPE_TOTZEIT
wert_02
FBD_PANIK_TOTZEIT
wert_01
FBD_MOTORLAUF
wert_01
FBD_MOTORSTART
wert_01
FBD_PANIKDAUER
wert_01
FBDIN_9_6_KBAUD
aktiv
MFS_KEY_PLGD
nicht_aktiv
FBD_DISFERTMODE
nicht_aktiv
FBD_DISTRANSMODE
nicht_aktiv
FBD_DISWERKSTMODE
nicht_aktiv
PA_CONFIG_FBDREFCHECK
nicht_aktiv
PA_TVRERFATH
wert_01
PA_TSPERRVR
wert_01
PA_TBEREITPE
wert_01
PA_ID_GEBER
wert_01
PA_FBD_REF
wert_01
PA_TBEREIT_PG
wert_01
CHIPCARD
aktiv
BOS_DATEN_ANFRAGEN
aktiv
FS_DATEN_ANFRAGEN
aktiv
SQCNT_UPDATE
nicht_aktiv
BEDINGUNG_CC_10KM
aktiv
EE_ZEIT_NLF
wert_01
EE_ZEIT_ABFR
wert_01
GESCHW_REQ_CC
wert_01
EWS_NACHLAUF_KLR_AUS
nicht_aktiv
EWS_FEHLER_MOTORLAUF
aktiv
EWS_SCHRITTWEITE_2
nicht_aktiv
MOTOR_HUBRAUM
m57d30_neu
LAENDERVARIANTE_BNDB
kanada
GETRIEBE_TYP
schrittschaltung
ANLASSSPERRE_BLS
aktiv
ES_EINMALIG_CLT
aktiv
SCHAERFEN/ENTSCHAERFEN
schloss_und_fernbedienung
CAN_MEHRFACH_SICHERN
aktiv
MOTORHAUBENKONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
ZV_SELEKTIV
aktiv
SEL_ZV_SENDER_1
aktiv
SEL_ZV_SENDER_2
aktiv
SEL_ZV_SENDER_3
aktiv
SEL_ZV_SENDER_4
aktiv
FH_SICHERHEITSFAHRZEUG
nicht_aktiv
FH_CABRIO_VERDECK_MODUL
nicht_aktiv
FH_HINTEN
aktiv
SCHIEBEHEBEDACH
aktiv
FH_DISASHD_KL15
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_OHNE_NR
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_SENDER_1
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_SENDER_2
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_SENDER_3
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_SENDER_4
nicht_aktiv
SONDERTASTE_PANIKALARM
nicht_aktiv
MOTORFERNSTART_GENERELL
nicht_aktiv
MOTORFERNSTART_CAN
nicht_aktiv
FBD_HSF_0
wert_09
FBD_HSF_1
wert_09
PASSIVE_ACCESS
nicht_aktiv
CDC
nicht_aktiv
MMC
nicht_aktiv
TOP_HIFI
nicht_aktiv
EQUALIZER
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_SYSTEM
pl2_stereo
VOLUME_ADJ_1
e90_stereo
VOLUME_ADJ_2
e90_stereo
VOLUME_ADJ_3
e90_stereo
VOLUME_ADJ_4
e90_stereo
SVS
nicht_aktiv
NOTEPAD
nicht_aktiv
SDARS
nicht_aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
ECE_TELEFON
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_BUSINESS
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_PROF
nicht_aktiv
CAR_COLOR
nicht_aktiv
BMW_ASSIST
nicht_aktiv
HELPNET
nicht_aktiv
BMW_ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
PDC
nicht_aktiv
ABSENK_ENTERTAINMENT_PDC
standard
SHOW_PDC
nicht_aktiv
RDC
nicht_aktiv
HUD
nicht_aktiv
ELDRVSEAT
nicht_aktiv
MFL_HORN
nicht_aktiv
MFL_HAZARD
nicht_aktiv
MFL_CLEAN
nicht_aktiv
FOND_HIGH
nicht_aktiv
FOND_LOW
nicht_aktiv
LAENDERVARIANTE_TUNER
us
RDS_AF_FUNKTION
rds_aus
TP_FUNKTION
nicht_aktiv
TP
nicht_aktiv
TMC
nicht_aktiv
AMBANDS
nicht_aktiv
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_1
e90_stereo
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_2
e90_stereo
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_3
e90_stereo
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_4
e90_stereo
PHASE_BLOCK
e90_stereo
CROSS_OVER_1
e90_stereo
CROSS_OVER_2
e90_stereo
OUTPUT_GAIN_SYSTEM
e90_stereo
NIVI
nicht_aktiv
VOLUME_MAXIMUM_TEL
stereo
VOLUME_MAXIMUM_ON
standard
VOLUME_AUDIO_1
e87
VOLUME_MINIMUM_NAVI
standard
VOLUME_DELTA_NAVI_ENTER
standard
VOLUME_MINIMUM_TM
standard
VOLUME_MINIMUM_TEL
standard
VOLUME_DELTA_TEL_ENTER
standard
VOLUME_KLANG_1
e90_stereo
KLANG_OFFSET
standard
VOLUME_PDC
e90_stereo
VOLUME_DELTA_PDC_ENTER
standard
VOLUME_SECUR_1
e87
LOUDNESS
e60
GAL_MAIN
e60
GAL_DEFAULT
e60
MUTE_ON_CRASH
nicht_aktiv
KEY_MEMORY_ASK
aktiv
MUTEMIX_TIME
pl2
DAUER
pl2
ABSTAND_IDENT_PRIO
pl2
NACHLAUF_INT
pl2
TIMEOUT_INT
pl2
HIGH_CUT
auto
EINH_MASTER
nicht_aktiv
VOLUME_MINIMUM_SPEECH
standard
AUDIO_ENTERTAIN_1
us
LUEFTER_SCHW1
pl2
LUEFTER_SCHW2
pl2
LUEFTER_WERT1
pl2
LUEFTER_WERT2
pl2
LUEFTER_WERT3
pl2
LUEFTER_WERT4
pl2
CRUISE_CTRL
nicht_aktiv
ACC
nicht_aktiv
HARDWARE
hw_profrad
ADRBOOK
nicht_aktiv
BLUETOOTH_NODES
nicht_aktiv
BACKDOOR
nicht_aktiv
CID
cid_mid
DATUM_EINHEIT
mm_tt_jj
SINGLE_TUNER
nicht_aktiv
DOUBLE_TUNER
aktiv
DRUCK_EINHEIT
psi
DWS
nicht_aktiv
E64
nicht_aktiv
TRF
nicht_aktiv
KANA_WRITER
nicht_aktiv
KLIMA_SG_ART
pl2_high
NAVIGATION
nicht_aktiv
OUTPUT_SIGNAL_TABLE_1
pl2_ll
OUTPUT_SIGNAL_TABLE_2
pl2_ll
PTY_TABELLE
pty_us
WEATHERBAND
nicht_aktiv
LEGAL_DISCL
aktiv
REV_INPUT
aktiv
UNIT_FEET
aktiv
ACOUSTIC
nicht_aktiv
REGIONALISIERUNG
reg_aus
WAEHLBARE_SPRACHE_1
us
WAEHLBARE_SPRACHE_2
franzoesisch
WAEHLBARE_SPRACHE_3
spanisch
RING
nicht_aktiv
SMS
nicht_aktiv
SPEECH_MF
weiblich
STANDHEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
K931D_ZV_ALLE_TUEREN
par_frei
K931D_ZV_SELEKTIV
par_frei
K931D_SCHEIBENABSENKUNG
par_gesperrt
K930E_ZV_VER_N_XMIN_FB
fkt_frei
K9323_ZV_VER_AB_X_KM/H
fkt_frei
K4D01_OFF_CID_DISPL_HELL
fkt_frei
C940A_QUITT_OPT_ENTSCH
fkt_gesperrt
C9419_QUITT_OPT_KLAPPE
fkt_gesperrt
C941C_QUITT_AKUST_KLAPPE
fkt_gesperrt
K9416_QUITT_AKUST_ENTSCH
fkt_gesperrt
C9410_QUITT_OPT_SCHAERF
fkt_gesperrt
C9413_QUITT_AKUST_SCHAERF
fkt_gesperrt
C9C03_KLAPPENWINKEL
fkt_gesperrt
C9C01_HKL_TASTE
fkt_gesperrt
K4D01_OFF_HUD_DISPL_HELL
fkt_gesperrt
K4D03_ANZEIGE_GESCHWNDGKT
par_gesperrt
K4D03_ANZEIGE_ACC
par_gesperrt
K4D03_ANZEIGE_TEMPOMAT
par_gesperrt
K4D03_ANZEIGE_CHECKCONTRL
par_gesperrt
K4D03_ANZEIGE_NAVIGATION
par_gesperrt
K8116_KLAPPENAUTOMATIK
fkt_gesperrt
K8119_PRG_AUTOMATIK
par_gesperrt
K8119_PRG_LUFTVERTEILUNG
par_gesperrt
K8119_PRG_GEBL_AKTUELL
par_gesperrt
K8119_PRG_SCHICHTUNG
par_gesperrt
K8119_PRG_AC
par_gesperrt
K8313_GEBLAESE_M10
par_gesperrt
K8313_GEBLAESE_0
par_gesperrt
K8313_GEBLAESE_P10
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_M3
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_M2
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_M1
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_0
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_P1
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_P2
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_P3
par_gesperrt
K8125_KLAPPENPROGRAMM_BO
fkt_frei
K8127_KLAPPENPROGRAMM_BO
fkt_frei
K8129_ZWAKO_AC_EIN_AUTO
fkt_gesperrt
K7504_HEIMLEUCHTEN_AUS
par_frei
K7504_HEIMLEUCHTEN_40S
par_frei
K7504_HEIMLEUCHTEN_90S
par_frei
K7504_HEIMLEUCHTEN_150S
par_frei
K7504_HEIMLEUCHTEN_240S
par_frei
C940D_QUITT_OPT_SCHAERF
fkt_frei
K4328_BLINKEN_TIPPBET
fkt_frei
C940C_QUITT_OPT_ENTSCH
fkt_frei
K532F_SENDERLISTE_AUDIO
fkt_gesperrt
K5303_GAL_SEHR_STARK
par_frei
K5303_GAL_STARK
par_frei
K5303_GAL_MITTEL
par_frei
K5303_GAL_GERING
par_frei
K5303_GAL_SEHR_GERING
par_frei
K5303_GAL_KEINE_ANHEB
par_frei
K5305_KLANG_BASS
par_frei
K5305_KLANG_TREBLE
par_frei
K5305_KLANG_BALANCE
par_frei
K5305_KLANG_FADER
par_frei
K5305_KLANG_REVERB
par_frei
K5305_KLANG_EQULIZER
par_frei
K531A_LAUTST_NAV
par_frei
K531A_LAUTST_VERKEHR
par_frei
K531A_LAUTST_TELEFON
par_frei
K531A_LAUTST_SVS
par_frei
K531A_LAUTST_PDC
par_frei
K4119_DRUCK_BAR
par_frei
K4119_DRUCK_PSI
par_frei
K4119_DRUCK_KPA
par_frei
K4310_ANZ_SPRACHE_1
par_frei
K4310_ANZ_SPRACHE_2
par_frei
K4310_ANZ_SPRACHE_3
par_frei
K4110_VERBR_L/100KM
par_frei
K4110_VERBR_MPG_US
par_frei
K4110_VERBR_MPG_UK
par_frei
K4110_VERBR_KM/L
par_frei
K410D_EINHEITEN_WEG
fkt_frei
K4113_ZEIT_STD_DARST
fkt_frei
K4116_EINH_TEMPERATUR
fkt_frei
K9901_UMLUFT_EIN
par_frei
K9901_NAV_LETZER_HINWEIS
par_frei
K9901_KOMFORT_PARKBREMSE
par_frei
K9901_MUTE_EIN
par_frei
K9901_MONITOR_EIN
par_frei
K9901_LENKRADHEIZUNG
par_frei
K9901_RADIO/TELEFON
par_frei
K9901_SWR
par_gesperrt
K9901_HUPE
par_gesperrt
K9901_WARNBLINKEN
par_gesperrt
K430C_DATUM_FORMAT
fkt_frei
K2407_PDC_MONITORBILD
fkt_gesperrt
C750A_SCHWELLWERT_NORMAL
par_gesperrt
C750A_SCHWELLWERT_EMPFIN
par_gesperrt
C750A_SCHWELLWERT_SEHR_E
par_gesperrt
CA107_AUT_VERST_DEAKT
par_gesperrt
CA107_AUT_VERST_ENTR
par_gesperrt
CA107_AUT_VERST_ENT_T
par_gesperrt
CHECKSUM
grundcode_var
CHECKSUM_2
grundcode_var
ACC_CSUM_MONITOR
aktiv
ACC_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
DEF_QUIT_AKUST_ENTSCH
aktiv
DEF_QUIT_OPT_ENTSCH
aktiv
AFS_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
ARS_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
BC_LEERZEILE
aktiv
CBS_GELB_KM_MIN
wert_01
CBS_INTD_03H
wert_01
CBS_INTW_10H
wert_03
CBS_INTW_11H
wert_02
CBS_INTW_12H
wert_01
CBS_SCEN_01H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_02H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_03H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_04H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_06H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_07H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_08H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_10H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_11H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_12H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_13H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_14H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_20H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_21H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_TZ_SCHALTER
borddatum
CSUM_AUSSTATTUNG_PL2
grundcode_var
DATEN_INDEX
wert_01
DME_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
DSC_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
EGS_CSUM_MONITOR
aktiv
EGS_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
EHC_ALIVE
nicht_aktiv
EKP_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
EKP_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
EPS_ALIVE_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
EPS_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
FDC_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HU_VERBAUT
radiostufe_2
KL_PREDRIVE_AUSWAHL
wert_08
LEHNE_BF_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
LEHNE_BF_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
LEHNE_FA_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
LEHNE_FA_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
MOTORKONSTANTE
wert_01
PREDRIVE_START_MIT_OBD
aktiv
SEAT_BELT_DISTANCE
wert_01
SFY_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
TANK_OHM_FEHLER_OG
wert_01
TANK_OHM_FEHLER_UG
wert_01
TANK_VOLL_ERKENNUNG
wert_03
TCM_ALIVE_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
TCM_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
TEMPOMAT_SETZ_ANZ_DAUER
wert_02
ZGM_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
GEBLAESE_AUTO_MIT_A
nicht_aktiv
GEBLAESE_AUTO_MIT_BALKEN
aktiv
GEBLAESE_MIT_LUEFTER_SYMB
aktiv
GEBLAESE_MIT_RAHMEN
aktiv
KOMPRESSOR
gross
LAENDERVARANTE
ece
SOLARSENSORKENNLINIE
kennlinie_01
UEBERSETZUNG_KOMPRESSOR
wert_03
UMLUFT_MEMORY
nicht_aktiv
AUX
aux
CKM
true
GAL_KURVE
gal-kurve_2
SOUNDAUSSTATTUNG
stereo
TP_MINIMAL_VALUE
wert_0
STANDRUECKSCHALTUNG
aktiv
FEHLERMELD_CC_RL_BL_1_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELD_CC_RL_BL_1_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELD_CC_RL_BL_2_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELD_CC_RL_BL_2_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_AL_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_AL_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BL_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BL_M_1
nicht_aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BL_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BLK_H_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BLK_H_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BLK_V_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BLK_V_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_FL_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_FL_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_KZL
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_NSL_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_NSL_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_NSW_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_NSW_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_RFS_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_RFS_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_SL_V_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_SL_V_R
aktiv
HALB/VOLLSCHRITT
halbschritt
IB_2MIN_OPTION
aktiv
IB_SOFTON_OPTION
aktiv
KALTUEBERW_RL_BL_1_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERW_RL_BL_1_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERW_RL_BL_2_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERW_RL_BL_2_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_AL_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_AL_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BL_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BL_M_1
nicht_aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BL_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_H_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_H_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_V_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_V_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_FL_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_FL_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_KZL
nicht_aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_NSL_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_NSL_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_NSW_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_NSW_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_RFS_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_RFS_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_SL_V_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_SL_V_R
aktiv
LWR_ABS_MIN_STELLUNG_2
wert_03
LWR_ANSTEUERN
nicht_aktiv
LWR_FEHLER_BEWERTUNG
wert_01
LWR_HYSTERESE_START
wert_01
LWR_SCHRITTABSTAND_GRENZE
wert_01
LWR_SCHRITTE_STELLUNG_0
wert_02
LWR_SCHRITTE_STELLUNG_1
wert_02
LWR_SCHRITTE_STELLUNG_2
wert_03
LWR_TEMPERATUR_GRENZE
grad_-20
LWR_TESTBETRIEB
nicht_aktiv
LWR_TREIBER_CODIERUNG_2
wert_01
LWR_VORBESTROMUNG
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_BL_M_1
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_IB
wert_01
SCHRITTABSTAND_STARTPHASE
wert_01
TYP_FH_BEDIENBLOCK
aktiv
U_LWR_POTI_STELLUNG_0
wert_01
U_LWR_POTI_STELLUNG_1
wert_01
U_LWR_POTI_STELLUNG_2
wert_01
VERHALTEN_UEBERWACHUNG
wert_01
WARMUEBERW_RL_BL_1_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERW_RL_BL_1_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERW_RL_BL_2_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERW_RL_BL_2_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_AL_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_AL_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BL_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BL_M_1
nicht_aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BL_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_H_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_H_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_V_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_V_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_FL_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_FL_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_KZL
nicht_aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_NSL_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_NSL_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_NSW_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_NSW_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_RFS_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_RFS_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_SL_V_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_SL_V_R
aktiv
XENON_LI
wert_01
AUSWERTUNG_B_DRUCK
nicht_aktiv
AUSWERTUNG_P_CAN
aktiv
KLSTRG_DISFERTMODE
nicht_aktiv
KLSTRG_DISTRANSMODE
nicht_aktiv
KLSTRG_DISWERKSTMODE
nicht_aktiv
BAUART_MK60
e90_6zyl
DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_01
DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMITKORR2
wert_04
DRUCKMODELL_HINTERACHSE
wert_02
DRUCKMODELL_VORDERACHSE
wert_02
GEARMOMENTREGLER_MAX_HA_2
wert_01
GEARMOMENTREGLER_MIN_HA_2
wert_04
LENKWINKELKENNLINIE_2
wert_01
MOTOR_ART_DSC_2
n52b30
PRE_MSR
aktiv
UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0_2
wert_03
UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_11
UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0_2
wert_01
UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_01
VOLUMENDURCHFLUSSPARA_2
wert_00
MFS_MIT_TON
nicht_aktiv
STARTDELAY_K_START
nicht_aktiv
VOLUME_ADJ
pl2_stereo
ANTENNENPARA
e90
AIRBAG_TRIGGERED_E-CALL
aktiv
BACKUP_ANTENNA
nicht_aktiv
BLUETOOTH
nicht_aktiv
CUSTOMER_CALLS_OVER_GMIN
nicht_aktiv
DELAY_PWR_DOWN_INIT_DUR
wert_00
DRIVE_WHEELS
rear_wheel
DSP_ACOUSTIC_PROFILE
wert_01
E-CALL_CHECK_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
E-CALL_HARDKEY_FITTED
aktiv
E_CALL_COUNTD_DELAY_TIMER
wert_02
GPS_ON/OFF
nicht_aktiv
MOST_ASYNC_OR_CTRL_CHANNL
most_control_channel
NAD_EQUIPPED
aktiv
NON-TELEMATIC_E-CALL
aktiv
SCS_OR_SVS
scs
SIM_IN_TELEMATIK_READER
nicht_aktiv
SPRACHE
us
TCU_TYPE
e60_ece
TELEMATIK_ENABLED
aktiv
TELEMATIK_SIM_ENABLED
nicht_aktiv
TEMP_CONSUMER_PIN_STORAGE
nicht_aktiv
TIMER_SMS_NACK
wert_02
TRACK_WIDTH
e9x
TWO_HANDSETS
wert_02
TWO_MICROPHONES
wert_01
US_BUSINESS/PROF_VARIANT
business_model
VR_EQUIPPED
nicht_aktiv
WAKE-UP_BY_E-CALL
nicht_aktiv
WHEEL_BASE
e9x
WHEEL_CIRCUMFERENCE
e9x
DEF_HEIMLEUCHTEN_CKM
wert_02
DEF_QUITT_BLK_ENTSI_CKM
aktiv
DEF_QUITT_BLK_SICH_CKM
aktiv
DEF_TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_CKM
aktiv
DEF_ZYKL_TIPP_BLK_CKM
wert_01
BORDNETZ
e6x_bordnetz
MOST_ASYNC_OR_CTRL_CH_JAP
most_async_channel
TWO_MICROPHONES_JAPAN
wert_01
VEHICLE_MANUFACTURER
wert_01
B_ENABLE_RIGHT_HAND_DRIVE
ll
DATENSATZ_JAHR
wert_01
DATENSATZ_MONAT
wert_01
DATENSATZ_TAG
wert_01
S_DMEAYVA
e90_basis_n51
S_DMEPUMPMOMENT
e90_basis_n51
S_DUTY_MAX
e90_basis_n51
S_ECO_PUMP_VOL_FLOW
e90_basis_n51
S_I_SF_AY_VARIANTES
e90_basis_n51
S_I_SF_DEH_VARIANTES
e90_basis_n51
S_I_SF_DPSI_VARIANTES
e90_basis_n51
S_I_SF_MODEL_VARIANTES
e90_basis_n51
S_I_SF_VX_VARIANTES
e90_basis_n51
S_KRR_FILTER
e90_basis_n51
S_STRAP_TRANSMISSION
e90_basis_n51
S_XVALVE_2I_SERVO
e90_basis_n51
S_ZTOTAL
e90_basis_n51
BLUETOOTH_FIX
aktiv
BMW_DEALER
nicht_aktiv
BMW_HOTLINE
nicht_aktiv
BMW_MOBILE
nicht_aktiv
BMW_N_DEALER
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_MULF
nicht_aktiv
FLAP
nicht_aktiv
PDC_LOW
nicht_aktiv
EE_TRSP_CCM_0CD
nicht_aktiv
EE_TRSP_PERM
aktiv
ALLG_PARAMETER_HUB
basisparameter
ALLG_PARAMETER_SCHIEB
basisparameter
AST_PARAMETER_HUB
asthub
AST_PARAMETER_SCHIEB
astschieb
CHECK_IGNITIONA
nicht_aktiv
CHECK_IGNITIONC
aktiv
CHECK_IGNITIONK
aktiv
EKS_POS_MAX_SHIFT
wert_01
EKS_POS_MAX_TILT
wert_01
EKS_POS_MIN_SHIFT
wert_01
EKS_POS_MIN_TILT
wert_01
HEBEN_AUS_GEOEFFNET
nicht_aktiv
KLEMME_15_NOTWENDIG
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_HEBEN
wert_02
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN
wert_02
KOMFORT_POS_AUF
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_POS_ZU
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN
wert_02
LENGTH_NO_STOP
wert_01
LENGTH_NO_STOP_TILT
wert_01
LOW_BAT_OFF
wert_01
LOW_BAT_ON
wert_01
NFT_PARAMETER_HUB
nfthub
NFT_PARAMETER_SCHIEB
nftschieb
NO_RAIN_INTENSITY
wert_01
NOTLAUF_IMMER
nicht_aktiv
OEFFNEN_AUS_GEHOBEN
aktiv
PANIC_CLOSE
aktiv_1p
PANIC_CLOSE_TILT
aktiv_1p
PANIC_FREIGABE_CAS
aktiv
PANIC_FREIGABE_KL15
nicht_aktiv
PARAMETER_BESCHLAG
codierung
PARAMETER_LICHT
kennlinien
RAIN_CLOSE_INTENSITY
wert_01
REGENSCHLIESSEN
nicht_aktiv
REGENSCHLIESSENTILT
nicht_aktiv
SCHIEBEHEBEDACH_TIPP_AUF
aktiv
SCHIEBEHEBEDACH_TIPP_HEB
aktiv
SCHIEBEHEBEDACH_TIPP_SENK
aktiv
SCHIEBEHEBEDACH_TIPP_ZU
aktiv
SET_CODE_0
wert_09
SHD_POS0
wert_01
SHD_POS1
wert_01
SHD_POS2
wert_01
SHD_POS3
wert_01
SHD_POS4
wert_01
SHD_POS5
wert_01
SHD_POS6
wert_01
SHD_POS7
wert_01
SHD_POS8
wert_01
SHD_POS9
wert_01
SHD_POSITION_CLOSED
wert_01
SHD_POSITION_NORMED
wert_01
SHD_POSITION_OPEN
wert_01
SHD_POSITION_TILTED
wert_01
SICHERHEITS_FZG
nicht_aktiv
T_PANIC1
wert_01
T_PANIC2
wert_01
TOLERANCE
wert_01
USE_SOS
aktiv
WASSERSTOFF_FZG
nicht_aktiv
WINDSCHOTT
aktiv
TONAUSGABE_CAN
aktiv
TONAUSGABE_LSP
nicht_aktiv
AIRBAG_BEIFAHRER_1
aktiv
AIRBAG_FAHRER_1
aktiv
AWL_1
nicht_aktiv
BEIFAHRERBAG_STUFE2_1
aktiv
BPLUS_TRENNUNG1_1
aktiv
CC_GURTWARNUNG_1
aktiv
CURTAIN_BEIFAHRER_1
aktiv
CURTAIN_FAHRER_1
aktiv
EAM_TIMEDELAY
e90_vorserie
FAHRERBAG_STUFE2_1
aktiv
FR_HE_PARAM_1
e90_vorserie
FR_HE_PARAM_2
e90_vorserie
FR_HE_PARAM_3
e90_vorserie
FR_HE_PARAM_4
e90_vorserie
FR_HE_PARAM_5
e90_vorserie
GURTKONTAKT_BEIFAHRER_1
aktiv
GURTKONTAKT_FAHRER_1
aktiv
GURTKONTAKT_FONDLINKS_1
nicht_aktiv
GURTKONTAKT_FONDRECHTS_1
nicht_aktiv
GURTSTRAFFER_BEIFAHRER_1
aktiv
GURTSTRAFFER_FAHRER_1
aktiv
GURTSTRAFFER_FONDLINKS_1
aktiv
GURTSTRAFFER_FONDRECHTS_1
aktiv
GURTSTRAMM_SEITENCRASH_1
nicht_aktiv
ITS_GEGENUEBER_1
aktiv
ITS_SCHRAEGCRASH_1
nicht_aktiv
KNIEBAG_BEIFAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
KNIEBAG_FAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
LANGER_CURTAIN_1
curtain
LENKSEITE_1
links
MRSA_TUERE_1
aktiv
OC3_1
aktiv
PARAMETERSATZ_0
e90_vorserie
POL_1
aktiv
POS_1
nicht_aktiv
POSI_1
nicht_aktiv
ROLLOVER_OPTION_1
nicht_aktiv
SBE1_1
nicht_aktiv
SBE1_STATUS_VERZ_1
nicht_aktiv
SBR_BEIFAHRER_1
aktiv
SBR_FAHRER_1
aktiv
SEITEN_PARAM
e90_vorserie
SIDEBAG_FOND_LINKS_1
nicht_aktiv
SIDEBAG_FOND_RECHTS_1
nicht_aktiv
SIDEBAG_LINKS_1
aktiv
SIDEBAG_RECHTS_1
aktiv
SLV_BEIFAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
SLV_FAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
UP_FR_PARAM
e90_vorserie
UPFRONT_LINKS_1
aktiv
UPFRONT_RECHTS_1
aktiv
US_SCHWELLEN_1
aktiv
AKUSTIK_V_X
wert_01
AKUSTIK_V_Y
wert_01
CBS_INTD_11H
wert_01
CBS_INTD_13H
wert_01
CBS_INTD_14H
wert_01
CSUM_AKUSTIK_KLANG
grundcode_var
KLACK_AMP
wert_01
KLACK_FRE
wert_01
KLACK_TON
wert_01
KLICK_AMP
wert_01
KLICK_FRE
wert_01
KLICK_TON
wert_01
SHOW_CC_MSG_NR
nicht_aktiv
SHOW_OEL_STAND
aktiv
PIA
pia_low
FBD_SERVICEFKT_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
KOMPRESSOR_GROSS
aktiv
REGENSENSOR
aktiv
RUECKSCHALTUNG_AKT_KMH
210_kmh
SERVICEPOSITION
aktiv
WISHENINTERVALL_STILL
3_s
ZYCLUS_VOLLEND_KLR_AUS
nicht_aktiv
AD_GAIN
wert_16
BT_UFN
wert_01
EMERGENCY_NUMBER
wert_01
SVS_EIN_AUS
aktiv
AL_KL50_SCHUTZ
aktiv
ALC_ERR_BLK_FREQ
wert_01
ALC_FAHRZEUG
nicht_aktiv
BFD_1_ALGORITHMUS
aktiv
BFD_1_BL_M_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_1_BLINK_FREQ_AUS
wert_01
BFD_1_BLINK_FREQ_EIN
wert_01
BFD_1_ENTPRELL_ABS
wert_01
BFD_1_ENTPRELL_AX
wert_01
BFD_1_MIN_GESCHW
wert_01
BFD_1_NSL_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_1_RL_BL_1_ERSCH_BILD
wert_00
BFD_1_RL_BL_2_ERSCH_BILD
wert_00
BFD_1_RL_BL_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_1_STUFE_DELAY
wert_01
BFD_1_THERM_TIMEOUT
wert_02
BFD_1_WEGFALL
nicht_aktiv
BFD_1_WERT_AX_EIN
wert_02
BFD_1_WERT_AX_RUCK
wert_01
BFD_2_ALGORITHMUS
nicht_aktiv
BFD_2_BL_M_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_2_BLINK_FREQ_AUS
wert_01
BFD_2_BLINK_FREQ_EIN
wert_01
BFD_2_ENTPRELL_ABS
wert_01
BFD_2_ENTPRELL_AX
wert_01
BFD_2_MIN_GESCHW
wert_01
BFD_2_NSL_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_2_RL_BL_1_ERSCH_BILD
wert_00
BFD_2_RL_BL_2_ERSCH_BILD
wert_00
BFD_2_RL_BL_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_2_STUFE_DELAY
wert_01
BFD_2_THERM_TIMEOUT
wert_01
BFD_2_WEGFALL
nicht_aktiv
BFD_2_WERT_AX_EIN
wert_02
BFD_2_WERT_AX_RUCK
wert_01
COMFORT_ACCESS_LICHT
aktiv
FAHRWEG_BORDSTEIN_AUTOM
wert_01
FL_ABSCHALT_OPT
nicht_aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_ENABLE
aktiv
LICHT_AN_WARN_KL_R
aktiv
LICHT_AN_WARNUNG
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_WERL_BLK
wert_01
LOAD_DUMP_MAX_TIME
wert_01
LOAD_DUMP_PRELL
wert_03
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_AKTIV
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_BLK_Z
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_FL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_KL58G
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_KZL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_NSL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_NSW
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_RFS
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_RL_BL_2
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_SL_V
aktiv
NOTLAUF_FKT_SCHALTERSTELL
aktiv
OPTIONEN_SL_ABSCH
wert_04
PWM_ANST_RL_BL_1_BL
wert_01
PWM_ANST_RL_BL_2_BL
wert_01
PWM_ANST_RL_BL_BL
wert_03
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_NSL_SL
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_SL_V_AL
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_SL_V_FL
wert_01
RL_BL_1_BREMSL_FKT
nicht_aktiv
RL_BL_1_PARKL_FKT
aktiv
RL_BL_1_PO_RL_FKT
aktiv
RL_BL_2_BREMSL_FKT
nicht_aktiv
RL_BL_2_PARKL_FKT
nicht_aktiv
RL_BL_2_PO_RL_FKT
aktiv
RL_BL_BREMSL_FKT
aktiv
RL_BL_PARKL_FKT
nicht_aktiv
RL_BL_PO_RL_FKT
nicht_aktiv
SICHERHEITS_FZG_LM
nicht_aktiv
SL_V_PARKL_FKT
aktiv
SL_V_PO_RL_FKT
aktiv
SPIEGEL_BORDSTEIN_AUTOM
nicht_aktiv
SPIEGEL_EINKLAPPEN
nicht_aktiv
SPIEGEL_ELEKTROCHROM
nicht_aktiv
SPIEGEL_HEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
SPIEGEL_KOMFORT_EINKLAPP
nicht_aktiv
SPIEGEL_MEMORY
nicht_aktiv
SPIEGEL_STAND_HEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
STANDVERBRAUCHER_ANMELDEN
aktiv
UMSCHALTOPT_LICHTSCHALTER
wert_02
DELAY_KL50L
wert_03
AUXIN
aktiv
BC_HIGH
aktiv
STANDLUFT
aktiv
VOLUME_KLANG_EMERGENCY
e90_stereo
VOLUME_PDC_EMERGENCY
e90_stereo
DEF_QUIT_AKUST_SCHAERF
nicht_aktiv
DEF_QUIT_AKUST_SCHAERF_KL
aktiv
DEF_QUIT_OPT_SCHAERF
nicht_aktiv
DEF_QUIT_OPT_SCHAERF_KLAP
aktiv
HK_ENABLE_OPEN
aktiv
AUTO_BEI_KL15_EIN_0
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_BEI_KL15_EIN_1
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_BEI_KL15_EIN_10/15
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_BEI_KL15_EIN_2
nicht_aktiv
C_CKM_D_AUTO_BEI_KL15_EIN
nicht_aktiv
C_CKM_D_GEBLAESE_OFFSET
kein_offset
C_CKM_D_KLIMA_MIT_AUTO
aktiv
C_CKM_D_TEMPERATUR_OFFSET
kein_offset
GEBLAESE_OFFSET_0
kein_geblaese_offset
GEBLAESE_OFFSET_1
kein_geblaese_offset
GEBLAESE_OFFSET_10/15
kein_offset
GEBLAESE_OFFSET_2
kein_geblaese_offset
KLIMA_MIT_AUTO_0
aktiv
KLIMA_MIT_AUTO_1
aktiv
KLIMA_MIT_AUTO_10/15
aktiv
KLIMA_MIT_AUTO_2
aktiv
TEMPERATUR_OFFSET_0
kein_offset
TEMPERATUR_OFFSET_1
kein_offset
TEMPERATUR_OFFSET_10/15
kein_offset
TEMPERATUR_OFFSET_2
kein_offset
ANFRAGE_FENSTERPOSITIONEN
aktiv
S_HINRUECKFILT_SW
e90_basis_n51
VARIANTEN_NUMMER
e90_basis_n51
BEEP_CONTROL_CG1
e90_stereo
BEEP_CONTROL_CG2
e90_stereo
BEEP_CONTROL_CGL
e90_stereo
BEEP_CONTROL_PDC
e90_stereo
DIGITAL_AUDIO_SOURCE
cd-player
PHONE_VERSION
no-phone
SOUND_SYSTEM_DATA
wert_01
VOICE_PRE_PROC_MIC_DIST
par_vpp_144mm
VOICE_PRE_PROC_STEER_SIDE
par_vpp_left_steering
BA_LAENDER_VARIANTE
kanada
DEF_BALANCE_VOLUME
standard
DEF_BASS_VOLUME
standard
DEF_DATUM_EINHEIT
mm_tt_jj
DEF_DRUCK_EINHEIT
psi
DEF_ENTERTAIN_VOL
standard
DEF_EQUALIZER_VALUE
standard
DEF_FADER_VOLUME
standard
DEF_GAL_VALUE
keine_anhebung
DEF_GONG_VOLUME
e90_stereo
DEF_JPGONG_VOL
e90_stereo
DEF_LAST_SPEECH
us
DEF_NAVI_VOLUME
standard
DEF_PDC_VOLUME
e90_stereo
DEF_REVERB_VALUE
standard
DEF_SEC_VOLUME
standard
DEF_SPEECH_VOLUME
standard
DEF_TEL_VOLUME
standard
DEF_TEMPERATUR_EINHEIT
grad_f
DEF_TM_VOLUME
standard
DEF_TREMBLE_VOLUME
standard
DEF_VERBRAUCH
l/100km
DEF_WEG_EINHEIT
km
DEF_ZEIT_EINHEIT
12_stunden
GAL_VALUE
keine_anhebung
LAST_BALANCE_VOLUME
standard
LAST_BASS_VOLUME
standard
LAST_ENTERTAIN_VOL
standard
LAST_EQUALIZER_VALUE
standard
LAST_FADER_VOLUME
standard
LAST_GONG_VOLUME
e90_stereo
LAST_JPGONG_VOL
e90_stereo
LAST_NAVI_VOLUME
standard
LAST_PDC_VOLUME
e90_stereo
LAST_REVERB_VALUE
standard
LAST_SEC_VOLUME
standard
LAST_SPEECH
us
LAST_SPEECH_VOLUME
standard
LAST_TEL_VOLUME
standard
LAST_TM_VOLUME
standard
LAST_TREMBLE_VOLUME
standard
MULTIPARTY
nicht_aktiv
NAVIGATION_TYPE
wert_01
ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
REVERSE_GONG
nicht_aktiv
SIM
nicht_aktiv
SPRECHER_AKTIVE_SPRACHE
sprecher_weiblich
SPRECHER_ALTERNATIVE_2
sprecher_weiblich
SPRECHER_ALTERNATIVE_3
sprecher_weiblich
TELEFON_TYPE
no_phone
VIDEO_DENY
deny_slow_key
SVS_LOW
nicht_aktiv
ANTIWUMMER
nicht_aktiv
DATA_TRANSFER
nicht_aktiv
E9X_CAR
nicht_aktiv
MOTOR_DIRECTION
aktiv
PARAMETER_SHD
shdparameter
POS_DIRECTION
nicht_aktiv
QUARTERTURN
aktiv
SHD_POS_QUARTERTURN
wert_01
ANLASSSPERRE_KLR
nicht_aktiv
BFD_1_BFD_AUSG_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_2_BFD_AUSG_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
KL_VA_EIN_BEI_ENTRIEGELN
nicht_aktiv
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_AL
wert_02
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_BFD_AUSG
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_BLK_H
wert_02
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_BLK_V
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_FL
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_KZL
wert_02
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_NSL
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_NSW
wert_02
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_RFS
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_RL_BL
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_RL_BL_1
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_RL_BL_2
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_SL_V
wert_01
AEREA_CODE_DVD
wert_01
LAENDERVARIANTE_GT
us
AFH_DOA
aktiv
AFS
nicht_aktiv
BB_RAB
aktiv
BBV_KORR_HA
wert_00
BBV_KORR_VA
wert_01
DF_DIR
nicht_aktiv
ECBA
aktiv
FBS
aktiv
GMK
wert_00
RPA
aktiv
SST
aktiv
TB_BDD
aktiv
TEL_MINIMAL_VALUE
wert_0
ANTENNA_DIAG_PARA
e90
AUX_RAD
aux
BAUREIHEX
e9x
COUNTRYCODE_RADIO
us
IBOC
nicht_aktiv
KEY_MEMORY_R
aktiv
MUTE_TIMES
pl2
NACHLAUF_INT_R
pl2
RIGHTHAND
nicht_aktiv
SOFTEN_ENTERTAINMENT_PDC
aktiv
TCU_ECE
nicht_aktiv
TIMEOUT_INT_R
pl2
ULF_ECE
nicht_aktiv
BACKUP_LOUDSPEAKER
nicht_aktiv
HEIZUNG_AN_AUS
aktiv
KHV_MOTOR_FAS
nicht_aktiv
KHV_MOTOR_BFS
nicht_aktiv
HDC_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
MMI_ENA_PIA
aktiv
MMI_ENA_RPA_RDC
aktiv
MMI_ENA_UHR_DATUM
aktiv
RDC_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
AMS_R1_SRON
wert_01
AMS_R2_SRON_STAT
wert_01
AMS_R3_R5_SRON_MIN
wert_01
AMS_R4_SROFF
wert_01
AMS_R6_R8_ACU_ON
wert_01
AMS_R7_AV_TRIMM
wert_01
AMS_R9_R10_OVERC
wert_01
DEBUG_BYTE1
wert_01
DEBUG_BYTE2
wert_01
DEBUG_BYTE3
wert_01
LIMIT_M_DREHZAHL
wert_01
MOTOR_FREQUENZ
wert_01
RIPPLEFILTER_LP_1
wert_01
RIPPLEFILTER_LP_2
wert_01
RIPPLEFILTER_NO
wert_01
SPARE_1
wert_01
SPARE_2
wert_01
SPARE_3
wert_01
SPARE_4
wert_01
SPARE_5
wert_01
SPARE_6
wert_01
UEBERTEMP_LEVEL1
wert_01
UEBERTEMP_LEVEL2
wert_01
Y_RSSI_LENGTH
signallaenge_in_500_ms
Y_TAGS_BFT
verbaut
Y_TAGS_FATH_BFTH
nicht_verbaut
K410D_C_WEG_1
wert_02
K410D_C_WEG_2
wert_02
K410D_C_WEG_3
wert_02
K410D_C_WEG_4
wert_02
K410D_D_WEG
wert_02
K4110_C_VERBRAUCH_1
wert_02
K4110_C_VERBRAUCH_2
wert_02
K4110_C_VERBRAUCH_3
wert_02
K4110_C_VERBRAUCH_4
wert_02
K4110_D_VERBRAUCH
wert_02
K4113_C_ZEIT_1
wert_02
K4113_C_ZEIT_2
wert_02
K4113_C_ZEIT_3
wert_02
K4113_C_ZEIT_4
wert_02
K4113_D_ZEIT
wert_02
K4116_C_TEMPERATUR_1
wert_02
K4116_C_TEMPERATUR_2
wert_02
K4116_C_TEMPERATUR_3
wert_02
K4116_C_TEMPERATUR_4
wert_02
K4116_D_TEMPERATUR
wert_02
K4119_C_DRUCK_1
wert_03
K4119_C_DRUCK_2
wert_03
K4119_C_DRUCK_3
wert_03
K4119_C_DRUCK_4
wert_03
K4119_D_DRUCK
wert_03
K430C_C_DATUM_1
wert_02
K430C_C_DATUM_2
wert_02
K430C_C_DATUM_3
wert_02
K430C_C_DATUM_4
wert_02
K430C_D_DATUM
wert_02
K4310_C_SPRACHE_1
wert_03
K4310_C_SPRACHE_2
wert_03
K4310_C_SPRACHE_3
wert_03
K4310_C_SPRACHE_4
wert_03
K4310_D_SPRACHE
wert_03
ANZ_EIN_N_BLOCK_WI_HECK
wert_03
AUC_SENSOR
aktiv
BLOCKERKENNUNG_WISCH_HECK
8_s
DRUCKSENSOR
aktiv
FENSTERHEBER_MIT_EKS
aktiv
FOND_SCHICHT_POT
aktiv
HECKSCHEIBE_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HECKWI_STOP_NACH_KLR_EIN
aktiv
HECKWISCHER_EIN_RUECKWGAN
aktiv
INTERVAL_HECKWISCHER
nicht_aktiv
KOMPRESSORVENTIL
aktiv
SCHEINWERFERREININUNG
nicht_aktiv
SPERRZ_N_BLOCK_WI_HECK
5_min
WASSER_VENTIL
nicht_aktiv
DEF_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ
wert_01
EMPF_OHNE_RAENDELRAD
empfindlichkeitsstufe_3
FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ
wert_01
FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_1
wert_01
FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_2
wert_02
FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_3
wert_03
KONFIG_NACHL_REGEN
wert_01
KONFIG_RLS_GESCHW
nicht_aktiv
KONFIG_RLS_RAENDELRAD
aktiv
KONFIG_RLS_REGEN
aktiv
TYP_FRONTSCHEIBE
serienscheibe
TYP_RLS_OPTIK
aktiv
V_HIGH_SPEED_WISCHEN
wert_01
WISCHEN_STUFE2
aktiv
WISCHERMOTOR_RSK
nicht_aktiv
CRUISE_CTRL_CCC
nicht_aktiv
EINH_MASTER_KOMBI
aktiv
ONLINE_CALLSTRATEGY
use_csd_paketdata
ONLINE_DAR_TYPE
dar_us
ONLINE_DISABLE_CONTENT
content_disable_vmax
ONLINE_DISABLE_VMAX
disable_us
VIDEOMODUL_CCC
nicht_aktiv
ALC_CC_ALC_ERR_OFF
aktiv
ABZUGSPERRE_PLOCK
aktiv
GALLON_VAL
us
MP3
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BFD_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BFD_R
aktiv
FH_CC_MELDUNGEN
aktiv
FH_FAHRERTUER_TIPP_AUF
aktiv
FH_FAHRERTUER_TIPP_ZU
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BFD_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BFD_R
aktiv
PANIKMODUS
aktiv
PANIKMODUS_EKS
nicht_aktiv
TUERAUF_STOP_MAUT
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BFD_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BFD_R
aktiv
ERSTE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_A
e90b
ERSTE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_B
e90b
TAKTUNGSDAUER_HHS
e90b
ZWEITE_HEIZZEIT_HHS
e90b
ZWP/EWP
ewp
MOTOR_IHX
benzin_normal
QUITT_BLK_IGNORE_MOTORH
aktiv
SL_BL_CC_MELD_E8X
nicht_aktiv
TIPP_BLK_ABBRUCH
aktiv
BROSE_FH_0
wert_02
BROSE_FH_1
wert_02
BROSE_FH_10
wert_02
BROSE_FH_11
wert_02
BROSE_FH_12
wert_02
BROSE_FH_13
wert_02
BROSE_FH_14
wert_02
BROSE_FH_2
wert_02
BROSE_FH_3
wert_02
BROSE_FH_4
wert_02
BROSE_FH_5
wert_02
BROSE_FH_6
wert_02
BROSE_FH_7
wert_02
BROSE_FH_8
wert_02
BROSE_FH_9
wert_02
ANLASSERSPERRE_KPS
nicht_aktiv
EE_TRSP_DEBUG
nicht_aktiv
KLSTRG_TESTER
nicht_aktiv
ANTI_WUMMER
nicht_aktiv
DELTA_SOS_SHD
wert_02
DOPPELKLICK_AUF
aktiv
DOPPELKLICK_HEBEN
aktiv
DOPPELKLICK_ZU
aktiv
E9X_HIMMEL
aktiv
HIMMEL_AUTO_AUF
nicht_aktiv
HIMMEL_AUTO_ZU
nicht_aktiv
T_DOPPELKLICK
wert_01
T_SCHOTT_ZU
wert_02
T_SCHOTT_ZU_HS
wert_02
TASTE_UEBER_CAN
aktiv
TEMPCFLUSEOUTER
nicht_aktiv
TEMPCFLUSESENSOR
aktiv
TEMPTMONUSEOUTER
nicht_aktiv
TEMPTMONUSESENSOR
aktiv
TSCHOTT_AUF
wert_02
TSHOTT_AUF_HS
wert_02
VSCHOTT_AUF
wert_02
VSCHOTT_AUF_HS
wert_04
VSCHOTT_ZU
wert_02
VSCHOTT_ZU_HS
wert_04
WINDSCHOTT_OPT
nicht_aktiv
SBE_SCHWELLE_ON
wert_01
SBE_STEP_DOWN
wert_01
SBE_STEP_UP
wert_01
SEAT_BELT_MONITOR
wert_01
GESCHW_ASP_AUTO_AUSKLAPP
wert_01
UNP_HEIMLEUCHTEN_CKM
wert_02
UNP_QUITT_BLK_ENTSI_CKM
aktiv
UNP_QUITT_BLK_SICH_CKM
aktiv
UNP_TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_CKM
aktiv
UNP_ZYKL_TIPP_BLK_CKM
wert_01
ABSCHW_D_TAU_HI
wert_10
ABSCHW_D_TAU_LO
wert_10
ABSCHWAECH_D_TAU
wert_10
ABSTELLPOS_CUSTOM
nicht_aktiv
ABSTELLPOS_SMC
aktiv
AEND_V_SCHWENK_N_AUSSEN
wert_23
ALC_ABSENKUNG_10_KM/H
wert_10
ALC_ABTASTRATE_DYN
wert_10
ALC_ABTASTRATE_TREND
wert_10
ALC_ABWEICHUNG_TREND
wert_10
ALC_ANHEBUNG_175_KM/H
wert_19
ALC_AUSWERT_GRADIENT
aktiv
ALC_AUSWERT_PROP_ABWEICH
aktiv
ALC_DAUER_DYN_NACHFUEHR
wert_10
ALC_DEF_LWR_SENSOR_HI
wert_23
ALC_DIFFERENZ_MSP_DYN_STA
wert_10
ALC_EINSCHALTBEDINGUNG
wert_01
ALC_EPSILON_DELTA_A
wert_10
ALC_EPSILON_DELTA_AV
wert_10
ALC_GRADIENT_SCHLECHTWEG
nicht_aktiv
ALC_HOEHENWEG
wert_10
ALC_KENNLIN_LWR_SENSOR_HI
wert_12
ALC_KENNLIN_LWR_SENSOR_VO
wert_12
ALC_KLS_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
ALC_LWR_NEIGUNG_KONSTANTE
wert_10
ALC_LWR_VORZEICHEN
nicht_aktiv
ALC_MIN_STEIGUNG_VZ_WECHS
wert_10
ALC_MINDESTANZAHL_VZ_WECH
wert_10
ALC_MITTELUNGSINT_VZ_WECH
wert_10
ALC_MITTELUNGSINTERV_DYN
wert_10
ALC_MITTELUNGSINTERV_TREN
wert_10
ALC_NACHLAUF_SCHLECHTWEG
wert_10
ALC_OFFSET_LWR
wert_35
ALC_SAETT_TIMER_SCHLECHTW
aktiv
ALC_SCHW_GRAD_BESCHLEUNIG
wert_10
ALC_SCHW_GRAD_BREMSEN
wert_10
ALC_SCHW_GRAD_SCHLECHTWEG
wert_01
ALC_SCHW_PROP_ABWEICHUNG
wert_10
ALC_SCHW_TREND
wert_10
ALC_SCHWENK_LATCH
aktiv
ALC_VMAX_BESCHLEUNIGUNG
wert_10
ALC_VMAX_BREMSEN
wert_10
ALC_VMIN_BESCHLEUNIGUNG
wert_10
ALC_VMIN_BREMSEN
wert_10
AUTO_LWR_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
BLEND_CHECK_IST_WINKEL
aktiv
BLEND_CHECK_SOLL_WINKEL
nicht_aktiv
C_METER_NACH_INNEN_HI
wert_10
CAN_11H
nicht_aktiv
CHECK_FGN_SMC_ALC_OFF
aktiv
CHECK_SMC_ERROR
aktiv
CKM_ALC
wert_10
CKM_ALC_DEF
wert_10
D_TAU_MITTEL_GIERR
wert_10
D_TAU_MITTEL_LENKW
wert_10
DRIFT_DEKR
wert_10
DRIFT_INKR
wert_10
DRIFT_SCHWELLE
wert_10
DYNAM_LWR_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
ERR_LWR_L_IGNORIEREN
nicht_aktiv
ERR_LWR_R_IGNORIEREN
nicht_aktiv
ERR_SCHWENK_L_IGNORIEREN
nicht_aktiv
ERR_SCHWENK_R_IGNORIEREN
nicht_aktiv
FZG_RADSTAND
wert_10
IK_BUS_TEILNEMER
nicht_aktiv
KEINE_L_R_SYNCHRONISATION
nicht_aktiv
KENNL_MAX_UEBERST
wert_10
KENNL_REDUZ_MAX_SCHWENK
wert_10
KLASSIF_DRIFT_ENA
aktiv
KLASSIF_LENKM_ENA
aktiv
KLASSIF_UEBERST_ENA
aktiv
KLS_BEI_AL_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
LENK_UEBERSETZUNG
wert_14
LENK_UEBERSETZUNG_LO
wert_14
LICHTZ_R_L_FAKTOR
wert_10
LINKSVERKEHR
nicht_aktiv
LWR_ABSTELLPOS
wert_01
MAX_DELTA_KEINE_VERR
wert_10
MAX_SW_SCHWENK_V_HORIZ
wert_24
MAX_SW_SCHWENK_V_VERTI
wert_25
MAX_SW_SCHWENK_W_AUSSEN
wert_21
MAX_SW_SCHWENK_W_INNEN
wert_10
MAX_VERRINGERUNG_V_SCHW
wert_19
MERKM_1_BEGR
wert_10
MERKM_1_DEKR
wert_10
MERKM_1_INKR
wert_10
MERKM_1_MAX
wert_10
MIN_DELTA_MAX_VERR
wert_10
MIN_SW_SCHWENK_V_HORIZ
wert_10
MIN_SW_SCHWENK_V_VERTI
wert_10
NORM_LEUCHTWEITE
wert_10
OHNE_GIERRATE
nicht_aktiv
RAUSCH
wert_10
RECHTSVERKEHR
aktiv
REDUZIERUNG_V_SCHWENK_HI
wert_10
REDUZIERUNG_V_SCHWENK_LO
wert_10
SCHALTER_R_GANG
nicht_aktiv
SCHW_TAU_LW_GR
wert_10
SW_NULL_BEREICH
wert_10
T_F_GIERRATE_DEF
wert_10
T_FILTER_DYN_LZ
wert_10
T_FILTER_GIERRATE
wert_10
T_FILTER_LENKWINKEL
wert_10
T_FILTER_TAU_LW
wert_10
T_FILTER_UEBERST
wert_10
T_FILTER_V_VEH
wert_10
TAU_ABSCHWAECHUNG
wert_10
V_HI_ABSCHW_D_TAU
wert_10
V_HI_AENDER_LENK_UEBERS
wert_10
V_HI_RED_SCHWENK_W
wert_10
V_HI_REDUZIER_V_SCHWENK
wert_10
V_HI_SW_MITLENKEN
wert_10
V_HI_SW_NACH_INNEN
wert_10
V_HI_TAU_GIERRATE
wert_10
V_LO_ABSCHW_D_TAU
wert_10
V_LO_AENDER_LENK_UEBERS
wert_10
V_LO_RED_SCHWENK_W
wert_10
V_LO_REDUZIER_V_SCHWENK
wert_18
V_LO_SW_MITLENKEN
wert_10
V_LO_SW_NACH_INNEN
wert_10
V_LO_TAU_GIERRATE
wert_10
V_M_HI_REDUZIER_V_SCHWENK
wert_24
V_M_LO_REDUZIER_V_SCHWENK
wert_24
V_REFERENZLAUF_EN
wert_10
WINKEL_BLENDUNG
wert_02
ZEITK_TRIGGER1
wert_10
AUT_SITZVERSTELLUNG
nicht_aktiv
CKM_BEH_AUSLOESE_FAS
wert_02
FEH_MOTOR_FAS
nicht_aktiv
HEIZUNG_NOTBETRIEB
aktiv
HEIZUNG_TYP
wert_01
KA30A_C_AUT_SITZV_1
nicht_aktiv
KA30A_C_AUT_SITZV_2
nicht_aktiv
KA30A_C_AUT_SITZV_3
nicht_aktiv
KA30A_C_AUT_SITZV_4
nicht_aktiv
KA30A_D_AUT_SITZV
nicht_aktiv
KA30A_S_AUT_SITZV
nicht_aktiv
KHV_HALL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
KHV_KENNFELD
nicht_aktiv
KHV_WEG_VERZ
wert_00
KUNDEN_MEMORY_FAS
nicht_aktiv
LNV_HALL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
SHV_HALL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
SLV_HALL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
SNV_HALL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
TIMEOUT_NACH_FEHLSPANNUNG
wert_00
GRENZWERTE_UEBERWACHUNG
wert_01
KURZSCHL_WIERHOL_ZAEHLER
wert_01
KURZSCHLUSS_CHECK_DISA
wert_01
KURZSCHLUSS_CHECK_TIME
wert_01
KURZSCHLUSS_DIAGNOSE_OPT
nicht_aktiv
KURZSCHLUSS_ENTPRELL
wert_01
KURZSCHLUSS_KL30_ENABLE
aktiv
XENON_WIEDERHOL_Z_OPT
nicht_aktiv
PDC_SIGNAL
pdc_no
PDC_TYPE
rear
AMBAND_KW
nicht_aktiv
AMBAND_LW
nicht_aktiv
AMBAND_MW
nicht_aktiv
NAVIGATION_MASK
nicht_aktiv
OIL_LEVEL
aktiv
CID_CCC
cid_low
CID_TYPE
static
CHECKSUM_3
grundcode_var
PIAU_AKUST_ENTSCH
aktiv
PIAU_AKUST_SCHAERF_KLAPPE
aktiv
VR_EQUIPPED_JAPAN
nicht_aktiv
NACHLAUF_KLEMME_VA
wert_01
PORTABLE_BT
nicht_aktiv
COD_KOMMUNIKATION_BEDIEN
axial
DAUERBETAETIGUNG_AKTIV
aktiv
DX_SOLL
stufe_04
DYNAMIKTYP
normal
FAHRFUNKTION
wert_01
KRAFTNIVEAU_FFP
normal
M_ANHAENGER
wert_01
M_FZG
wert_01
R_RAD_DYN
wert_03
V_ABSCHALT_KMH
wert_01
EKS_POS_MAX_DD
wert_01
EKS_POS_MIN_DD
wert_01
EM_MASK
wert_01
KOMFORT_EJECT
nicht_aktiv
PA_CHIPCARD_ACTIVE
aktiv
PA_DISABLE_HK_REV
nicht_aktiv
PA_HK_BACK_IR_SEARCH
nicht_aktiv
PA_HK_INTERIOR_SEARCH
nicht_aktiv
PA_HK_PGS_SEARCH
nicht_aktiv
PA_HK_REOPEN_CTL_DEP
aktiv
PA_HK_REOPEN_CTR_LOCK
nicht_aktiv
PA_HK_RSCR_ACTIVE
nicht_aktiv
PA_SILENTTIMEOUT
wert_01
BLOCK_POS_UNTEN
wert_02
ENTSICHERN_CENTERLOCK
aktiv
KOSTAL
wert_01
REVERSIERWEG_EKS
wert_210
PIA_LEVEL
level_2
US_BLUE
nicht_aktiv
MDS_CAR
nicht_aktiv
TOTZEIT_ECHOS_HECK
e90_mue
TOTZEIT_ECHOS_VORNE
e90_mue
RING_CCC
aktiv
ACK_2_AIRBAG
nicht_aktiv
ALIVE_SIGNAL
aktiv
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_VFB
wert_01
ANLASSERSPERRE_P
aktiv
USA_REVERSE
aktiv
AUSWERTUNG_P_HW
aktiv
CLASS_PWR
keine
DELAY_KLR_AUS
wert_02
ELV_TESTER
nicht_aktiv
STARTABBRUCH_P
aktiv
PANIC_MODE
2_stufen
SITZ_L_UEBERWACHUNG
nicht_aktiv
DIGI_INPUT
nicht_aktiv
HANDBREMSE_FZG
aktiv
V_ABSCHALT_MPH
wert_01
V_EINHEIT
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_KMH_MIN
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_KMH_ST_GROB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_MPH_MIN
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_MPH_ST_GROB
wert_01
BSS
aktiv
EC_SPIEGEL
nicht_aktiv
INNENLICHT
aktiv
NO_SHD
nicht_aktiv
RLS
aktiv
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_01
FEH_MOTOR_BFS
nicht_aktiv
KHV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
LNV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SHV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_01
SLV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SNV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
ABSTANDSSTUFE_INIT_2
wert_02
ABSTANDSSTUFEN
wert_02
ABSTANDSVERSTELLRICHTUNG2
wert_02
ACC_FUNKTION
wert_06
ANZ_SCHALTAUFFORDERUNG
nicht_aktiv
APPL_GEWICHT
e90
BREMSSYSTEM_2
wert_02
CSC_QUERBESCHL_MAX2
wert_02
EINBAUORT_HORIZONTAL_2
wert_04
GESCHWINDIGKEITSEINHEIT
mph
GETRIEBE_2
wert_01
LINKS_RECHTS_VERKEHR
rechtsverkehr
LONG_TIP_UP/DOWN
nicht_aktiv
SCHWELLE_TOR_SYS_GRENZE
wert_02
SSC_VERZOEGERUNG_MAX_2
wert_02
TOR_DISTANZ_CHAR_VREL_2
wert_02
TOR_DISTANZ_FAKTOR_AUS_2
wert_02
TOR_DISTANZ_FAKTOR_EIN_2
wert_02
TOR_DISTANZ_MIN_2
wert_02
TOR_SYMBOL_FA_UEBERTRET_2
wert_02
TRIEBSTRANGVERSTAERKUNGEN
wert_01
VERZOEGERUNG_MAX_2
wert_02
VSA_SET_2
wert_01
VSETZ_MAX_2
wert_02
VSETZ_MIN_2
wert_02
BASE_FEHL_EINTR
wert_01
DEF_POSIT_LWR
wert_04
GESCHW_TAB_0
kennlinie_03
GESCHW_TAB_1
kennlinie_03
GESCHW_TAB_2
kennlinie_03
GESCHW_TAB_3
kennlinie_03
GESCHW_TAB_4
kennlinie_03
KL_ABST_POSIT_LI
wert_03
KL_ACC_AUS
wert_01
KL_ANSCHLAG_OPT_LI
wert_05
KL_ANSCHLAG_WEICH_LI
wert_04
KL_ENABLE
wert_02
KL_FLANKE_SEN_ERR
wert_01
KL_HELLA_MES_SEN_ERR
wert_01
KL_HOCH_STROM
wert_02
KL_HS
wert_02
KL_HS_GRAD_HIGH
wert_02
KL_HS_GRAD_LOW
wert_03
KL_HS_GRAD_WERT
wert_05
KL_KOMFORT
wert_01
KL_MAX_WINKEL_MIN_LI
wert_06
KL_MAX_WINKEL_PL_LI
wert_03
KL_NUL_LAGE_SENSOR_LI
wert_03
KL_POSIT_RECHTS_LI
wert_02
KL_PWM_SENS_MAX_PLUS_LI
wert_01
KL_RAMP_BESCH
wert_02
KL_RAMP_BREMS
wert_02
KL_REF_SPEED
wert_01
KL_REF1_MODE
wert_02
KL_REF2_MODE
wert_02
KL_SCHRITT_ABST_REF2
wert_01
KL_SENS_INVERT_LI
wert_02
KL_SENSOR
wert_01
KL_SENSOR_AUSWERT
wert_02
KL_SIZE_RAMP_BESCH
wert_01
KL_SIZE_RAMP_BREMS
wert_01
KL_TEST
wert_01
KL_TIME_OUT
wert_02
KL_TREIBER_BEW
wert_01
KL_TREIBER_ERR
wert_01
LWR_ABS_LINKS_VERK
wert_02
LWR_ABS_RECHTS_VERK
wert_02
LWR_ACC_AUS
wert_01
LWR_ANSCHLAG_OPT
wert_05
LWR_ANSCHLAG_WEICH
wert_05
LWR_ENABLE
wert_02
LWR_HOCH_STROM
wert_02
LWR_HS
wert_02
LWR_HS_GRAD_LOW
wert_04
LWR_HS_GRAD_WERT
wert_04
LWR_MAX_WERT_START
wert_01
LWR_MAX_WINKEL_MIN
wert_05
LWR_MAX_WINKEL_PL
wert_04
LWR_POSIT_RECHTS_LI
wert_01
LWR_RAMP_BESCH
wert_02
LWR_RAMP_BREMS
wert_02
LWR_REF1_MODE
wert_02
LWR_REF2_MODE
wert_02
LWR_SIZE_RAMP_BREMS
wert_01
LWR_TEST
wert_01
LWR_TIME_OUT
wert_02
LWR_TREIBER_BEW
nicht_aktiv
LWR_TREIBER_ERR
nicht_aktiv
NOT_U_SENS
wert_02
OFFSET_FEHL_EINTR
wert_01
RAMPE_ZUS_0
kennlinie_3
RAMPE_ZUS_1
kennlinie_3
RAMPE_ZUS_2
kennlinie_3
RAMPE0_BL_0
kennlinie_04
RAMPE0_BL_1
kennlinie_04
RAMPE0_BL_2
kennlinie_04
RAMPE0_BL_3
kennlinie_04
RAMPE1_BL_0
kennlinie_03
RAMPE1_BL_1
kennlinie_03
RAMPE1_BL_2
kennlinie_04
RAMPE1_BL_3
kennlinie_03
RAMPE2_BL_0
kennlinie_03
RAMPE2_BL_1
kennlinie_03
RAMPE2_BL_2
kennlinie_04
RAMPE2_BL_3
kennlinie_03
RAMPE3_BL_0
kennlinie_04
RAMPE3_BL_1
kennlinie_03
RAMPE3_BL_2
kennlinie_03
RAMPE3_BL_3
kennlinie_03
SPIKE_ERR
wert_01
UNTER_KORREKT_WERT
wert_03
WARN_GRENZ
wert_06
KL_ABST_POSIT_RE
wert_03
KL_ANSCHLAG_OPT_RE
wert_03
KL_ANSCHLAG_WEICH_RE
wert_04
KL_MAX_WINKEL_MIN_RE
wert_03
KL_MAX_WINKEL_PL_RE
wert_06
KL_NUL_LAGE_SENSOR_RE
wert_03
KL_POSIT_RECHTS_RE
wert_02
KL_PWM_SENS_MAX_PLUS_RE
wert_01
KL_SENS_INVERT_RE
wert_01
LWR_POSIT_RECHTS_RE
wert_01
BMW_AKD
nicht_aktiv
BMW_HOME_DEALER
nicht_aktiv
BMW_INITIALIZE
nicht_aktiv
BMW_MOBILE_SERVICE
nicht_aktiv
BMW_PHONE_SERVICES
nicht_aktiv
BMW_ROAMING
nicht_aktiv
BMW_TELESERVICE_ONLY
nicht_aktiv
RING_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
RR_SCHALTER
nicht_aktiv
NSL_VERBAU_OTP
wert_01
FENSTERHEBER_ELEKTRISCH
aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG_LOW
aktiv
SENDER_TAB_HGL
aktiv
MILANSTEUERUNG
wert_01
VMAXCODIERUNG
wert_01
KLR_EIN_GESCHW
aktiv
KATENTFALLCODIERUNG
wert_00
OLULCODIERUNG
wert_00
CBS
cbs_4
CID_COLOUR
table_1
KLIMA_SG_ART_CCC
low_vent
RDC_CCC
nicht_aktiv
VA_FLAP_CC
nicht_aktiv
VA_FLAP_DISPLAY_CONFIG
nicht_aktiv
VA_FLAP_HMISTART
nicht_aktiv
VA_FLAP_NAVI
nicht_aktiv
VA_FLAP_PHONE
nicht_aktiv
VA_FLAP_SVS
nicht_aktiv
PIA_PORTIERUNG
datenportierung_aktiv
AUDIO_SOUND_CTRL_BUNDLE
e87
WE_MODE
nicht_aktiv
CALL_WAITING_ENABLE
aktiv
ANLASSERSCHUTZ_3SEK
aktiv
SPERRE_KLRAUS_SST
nicht_aktiv
ASP_KEY_MEM_OHNE_MASTER
aktiv
DUAL_SP___BFD_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP___BFD_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__AL_L
aktiv
DUAL_SP__AL_R
aktiv
DUAL_SP__BL_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__BL_M_1
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__BL_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__BLK_H_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__BLK_H_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__BLK_V_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__BLK_V_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__FL_L
aktiv
DUAL_SP__FL_R
aktiv
DUAL_SP__KZL
aktiv
DUAL_SP__NSL_L
aktiv
DUAL_SP__NSL_R
aktiv
DUAL_SP__NSW_L
aktiv
DUAL_SP__NSW_R
aktiv
DUAL_SP__RFS_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__RFS_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__RL_BL_1_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__RL_BL_1_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__RL_BL_2_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__RL_BL_2_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__SL_V_L
aktiv
DUAL_SP__SL_V_R
aktiv
DUAL_SP_PARAMETER
wert_01
GESCHW_DOWN
wert_01
GESCHW_UP
wert_01
HECKD_REV_BLK_DOPPELB
aktiv
HECKDECK_REVERS_BLK
wert_01
LWR_DIAG_PARAM
wert_02
LWR_HEBEL
wert_05
LWR_TERMO_MODEL_EIN
aktiv
MAX_GESCHW_EINKLAPPEN_2
wert_01
PROZENT_EE
wert_01
SP_GRENZE
wert_01
TASTVERH_BEL_FLC_LED
wert_02
ZUWACHS_TASTVERH_FLC_LED
wert_02
CC_NR_ROLLE
aktiv
HDC_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_DEFAULT
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_PORT
nicht_aktiv
PA_HK_REOPEN_INDICATE
aktiv
PA_HK_REV_ZYKL
aktiv
PA_MONITOR_ACTIVE
nicht_aktiv
RSSI_THRESHOLD
wert_02
SEL_ZV_SENDER_DEFAULT
aktiv
SEL_ZV_SENDER_PORT
aktiv
STARTWUNSCH_KL50
aktiv
VER_AUT_X_MIN_DEFAULT
nicht_aktiv
VER_AUT_X_MIN_PORT
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGELN_XKM/H_DEFAULT
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGELN_XKM/H_PORT
nicht_aktiv
FH_LIMP_HOME_TIME
wert_03
S_FAHRWERKVARIANTE
e90_basis_n51
S_FAHRZEUGVARIANTE
e90_basis_n51
S_FZGDYN_ALL
e90_basis_n51
ECU_BLOCK_1
panoramadach
SHD_BLOCK_01
wert_09
SHD_BLOCK_04
wert_03
SHD_POS_1
wert_0c
SHD_POS_2
wert_09
SIEMENS_RES_3000_27
wert_12
SOS_BLOCK_01
wert_08
SOS_BLOCK_03
wert_08
SOS_BLOCK_04
wert_04
SOS_POS_1
wert_08
SOS_POS_2
wert_08
VERSIONSINDEX
wert_01
AUTO_DRV_LIGHT
nicht_aktiv
C7501_TAGFAHRLICHT
fkt_gesperrt
DAY_RUN_LIGHT
nicht_aktiv
HDC
nicht_aktiv
OELWARTUNGSINTERVALL
wert_01
LEHNENVER_KONTAKT
wert_00
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_01
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_01
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_01
FSP_ISP_SPERREN
wert_03
FSP_MASKIERUNG
wert_01
ISP_MASKIERUNG
wert_01
RECHTS_LENKER_ASP
nicht_aktiv
RECHTS_LENKER_FH_H
nicht_aktiv
RECHTS_LENKER_FH_V
nicht_aktiv
RAIN_LIGHT_SENSOR
nicht_aktiv
SIGNAL_HK
aktiv
BROSE_FH_15
wert_02
CID_EXT_CCC_H
size_400
SPEED_MODE
speed_mode_intern
COD_KOMMUNIKATION_ACC
nicht_aktiv
COD_KOMMUNIKATION_FFP
nicht_aktiv
COD_KOMMUNIKATION_GETR
egs
MOTOR_DREHM_MAX_CHAR_2
wert_01
MOTOR_DREHZAHL_MAX_2
wert_01
MOTOR_TRAEGHEITSMOMENT
wert_01
RADSTAND_ACC
e90
SCHWELLE_VANZ
wert_02
STARTABBR_KLR
nicht_aktiv
TEST_DUTY_CYCLE
aktiv
TEST_LED_KS_AKTIV
aktiv
SEAT_BELT_SPEED
wert_01
SPRITZDUESEN_SPIEGEL_HEIZ
spritz_und_spiegel
CAS_KEY_DATA_METHOD
wert_02
STANDLUEFTUNG_CCC
aktiv
ASP_LIN_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
KURZ_REVERSIERWEG_EKS
wert_01
LANG_REVERSIERWEG_EKS
wert_02
GMB
nicht_aktiv
BLUETOOTH_NODES_CCC
nicht_aktiv
HUD_M
nicht_aktiv
MAX_PHONE_VOL
standard
MDRIVE
nicht_aktiv
MDRIVE_ALBV
nicht_aktiv
MDRIVE_SMG
nicht_aktiv
MFL_MENU
nicht_aktiv
VOLUME_SECTIONS_1
e87_stereo
AUX_CONFIG
mounted
VA_BPI
nicht_aktiv
BLUETOOTH_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
AKIRA_MEMS/GATS
gats
AUDIO_SYSTEM_MASK
e60_stereo
CCM_PANIC_MODE
aktiv
JBBFE_TUERAUF_STOP_MAUT
aktiv
VMAXCODIERUNG_N46
wert_01
RDS_AF_FUNKTION_CCC
rds_aus
DISPLAY_LOGIC7
nicht_aktiv
HI_TEMP_VOL_CTRL
pl2_stereo
SVS_HIGH
nicht_aktiv
OUTPUT_GAIN_FRONTLEFT
e87_stereo
OUTPUT_GAIN_FRONTRIGHT
e87_stereo
OUTPUT_GAIN_REARLEFT
e87_stereo
OUTPUT_GAIN_REARRIGHT
e87_stereo
OUTPUT_GAIN_SUBWOOFERL
wert_01
OUTPUT_GAIN_SUBWOOFERR
wert_01
SMS_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
S_SSC
e90_basis_n51
HIP
aktiv
BFD_BREMSL_FKT
aktiv
CC_MELD_BFD_BL
aktiv
CC_MELD_NSL_BFD
aktiv
CC_MELD_NSL_SL
nicht_aktiv
PWM_SIDEMARKER_BLK_V
wert_02
DISPLAY_LOG7_SYMBOL
aktiv
ABST_ENDT_VOR_PH_2_KI_BFS
wert_05
ABST_ENDT_VOR_PH_2_LE_BFS
wert_03
ANST_SCHNELLH_PH_3_KI_BFS
wert_03
ANST_SCHNELLH_PH_3_LE_BFS
wert_03
EA_HILFE
nicht_aktiv
FUNKTIONSVARIANTE
wert_02
KUNDEN_MEMORY_BFS
nicht_aktiv
LBV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
LBV_MOTOR_BFS
nicht_aktiv
LKV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
LKV_MOTOR_BFS
nicht_aktiv
MAX_PWM_PH_1_KI_BFS
wert_03
MAX_PWM_PH_1_LE_BFS
wert_03
MAX_PWM_RESTH_STEUER_BFS
max_pwm_resth_steuer_e65
MAX_PWM_SCHNELL_REGEL_BFS
wert_03
MAX_ZEIT_PH_1_KI_BFS
wert_03
MAX_ZEIT_PH_1_LE_BFS
wert_03
MIN_T_RESTH_1MIN_BFS
min_temp_resth_1min_e65
MIN_T_SCHNELLH_1MIN_BFS
wert_03
SA_KONFIG_AS_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SA_KONFIG_KL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SA_KONFIG_LD_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SA_KONFIG_SAL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_01
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_01
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_01
STV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
STV_MOTOR_BFS
nicht_aktiv
VERSTELL_SCHALTER_TYP
wert_01
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_1_KI_BFS
wert_03
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_1_LE_BFS
wert_03
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_2_KI_BFS
wert_05
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_2_LE_BFS
wert_03
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_3_KI_BFS
wert_05
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_3_LE_BFS
wert_03
ABST_ENDT_VOR_PH_2_KI_FAS
wert_05
ABST_ENDT_VOR_PH_2_LE_FAS
wert_03
ANST_SCHNELLH_PH_3_KI_FAS
wert_03
ANST_SCHNELLH_PH_3_LE_FAS
wert_03
DEF_AUT_SITZVERSTELLUNG
nicht_aktiv
LBV_HALL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
LBV_MOTOR_FAS
nicht_aktiv
LKV_HALL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
LKV_MOTOR_FAS
nicht_aktiv
MAX_PWM_PH_1_KI_FAS
wert_03
MAX_PWM_PH_1_LE_FAS
wert_03
MAX_PWM_RESTH_STEUER_FAS
max_pwm_resth_steuer_e65
MAX_PWM_SCHNELL_REGEL_FAS
wert_03
MAX_ZEIT_PH_1_KI_FAS
wert_03
MAX_ZEIT_PH_1_LE_FAS
wert_03
MIN_T_RESTH_1MIN_FAS
min_temp_resth_1min_e65
MIN_T_SCHNELLH_1MIN_FAS
wert_03
SA_KONFIG_AS_FAS
nicht_aktiv
SA_KONFIG_KL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
SA_KONFIG_LD_FAS
nicht_aktiv
SA_KONFIG_SAL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
STV_HALL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
STV_MOTOR_FAS
nicht_aktiv
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_1_KI_FAS
wert_03
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_1_LE_FAS
wert_03
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_2_KI_FAS
wert_05
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_2_LE_FAS
wert_03
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_3_KI_FAS
wert_05
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_3_LE_FAS
wert_03
GESCHW_TEMP_BEGR
wert_02
MAX_TEMP_BEGR
wert_02
C04_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0_2
wert_03
C04_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_11
C8
wert_01
GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_01
GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_01
SZL
wert_05
MP3_CCC
full
MOTORISIERUNG
wert_04
MODUS_INIT
cc
V_WUNSCH_CA_KMH_MAX_HB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CA_KMH_MAX_LB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CA_MPH_MAX_HB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CA_MPH_MAX_LB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CC_KMH_MAX_HB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CC_KMH_MAX_LB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CC_MPH_MAX_HB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CC_MPH_MAX_LB
wert_01
DBC_MIN_AUFBAUGRADIENT
wert_00
ANZ_SCHEIBEN_AB
wert_01
ANZ_SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMPL
wert_01
GESCHWINDIGKEIT
wert_01
HALLSENSOR_SEGMENTE
wert_01
HALTEN_V1
nicht_aktiv
HALTEN_V2
aktiv
HALTEN_V3
aktiv
HALTEN_V4
nicht_aktiv
HALTEZEIT
wert_01
HS_VERS_KS_MASSE
wert_01
HS_VERS_UNGUELTIG
wert_01
HUBDACH_FEHLER
aktiv
HUBDACH_RICHTUNG
nicht_aktiv
HUBDACH_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HUBDACHTEST
nicht_aktiv
HYSTERESE_KL30
wert_01
KEIN_NETWORK
nicht_aktiv
KEIN_POWER_DOWN
nicht_aktiv
KEIN_SENDEN_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
KEINE_ANFRAGE_SCHEIBEN
nicht_aktiv
KL30_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN_FBD
aktiv
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN_SCHLOSS
aktiv
KOMFORT_SCHLIESS_FBD
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_SCHLIESS_SCHLOSS
aktiv
KSW11_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
KSW12_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
LED1_VERBAUT
aktiv
LED2_VERBAUT
aktiv
MAX_UEBERSPANNUNG
wert_01
MIN_TEMPERATUR
wert_01
MIN_UNTERSPANNUNG
wert_01
NO_TIMEOUT_SETSTATUS
not_aktiv
NOTLAUF
nicht_aktiv
PUMPE1_RICHTUNG
aktiv
RELAISTEST
aktiv
ROT_AN_LED2
nicht_aktiv
RP11_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
RP12_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
SCA1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
SCA1_RICHTUNG
nicht_aktiv
SCA1_VERBAUT
aktiv
SCA2_VERBAUT
aktiv
SCATEST
nicht_aktiv
SCHWELLE_KL15
wert_01
SPERR_GESCHWINDIGKEIT
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_HECKKLAPPE
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_KLR
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_SCHEIBEN
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_TEMPERATUR
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_UEBERSPANNUNG
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_UNTERSPANNUNG
nicht_aktiv
STROM_HD_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_HD_NORMAL
wert_01
STROM_SCA_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_SCA_NORMAL
wert_01
STROM_SCA12_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_SCA12_NORMAL
wert_01
STROM_VM_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_VM_NORMAL
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ANH_VDK
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_WLM
wert_01
V1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
V1_VERBAUT
aktiv
V2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
V2_VERBAUT
aktiv
V3_FEHLER
 nicht_aktiv
V3_VERBAUT
aktiv
V4_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
V4_VERBAUT
aktiv
VENTILTEST
aktiv
VERR_RICHTUNG
nicht_aktiv
VERRMOTOR_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VERRMOTORTEST
aktiv
VOEFF_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSCHL_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW10_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW10_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW11_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW11_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_1_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW2_1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_2_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW2_2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW4_1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW4_1_LOGIK
aktiv
VSW4_2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW4_2_LOGIK
aktiv
VSW4X_KEIN_HALL
aktiv
VSW5_1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW6_1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW6_1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW6_2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW6_2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW6_3_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW6_3_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW6_3_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
VSW8_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW8_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW9_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW9_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW9_VERBAUT
aktiv
ZEIT_PAUSE_HD
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_PUMPE
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_SCA
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_VMOTOR
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHEIBEN_AUF
wert_01
ZEIT_SLEEP
wert_01
ZEIT_TREIBER_RELAIS
wert_01
INPUT_SCALING_SUB2
wert_04
BFD_ERS_DEF_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
BFD_ERS_DEF_RL_BL_1
aktiv
PWM_BFD_ALS_SL
wert_02
PWM_NSL_ODER_BFD_ALS_BL
wert_02
SL_BL_ERS_DEF_RL_BL_1
aktiv
SONNENROLLO_LADERAUMABDEC
nicht_aktiv
NSL_ERS_DEF_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
I_REGLERFAKTOR_FAS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
KHV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
LBV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
LKV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_02
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
LNV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
P_REGLERFAKTOR_FAS
wert_02
REGLER_INIT_SCHNELLH_KI
wert_02
SHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
SHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
SHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
SHV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
SLV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_02
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
SNV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
STV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
UEBERLAST
wert_01
I_REGLERFAKTOR_BFS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
KHV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
LBV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
LKV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_02
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
LNV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
P_REGLERFAKTOR_BFS
wert_02
SHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
SHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
SHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
SHV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
SLV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_02
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
SNV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
STV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
ALARM_TYPE
wert_02
VALUE_ANWENDUNG
wert_01
VALUE_MUW_HL
wert_05
VALUE_MUW_HR
wert_05
VALUE_MUW_VL
wert_05
VALUE_MUW_VR
wert_05
VALUE_NEIGUNGSGEBER
wert_01
KEINE_ENTRFLANKE_4_IB
nicht_aktiv
C04_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE_2
wert_05
C03_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE_2
wert_00
A_MAX
wert_01
A_MIN
wert_01
A_WUNSCH_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
A_WUNSCH_NEG_GROB
wert_01
A_WUNSCH_POS_FEIN
wert_01
A_WUNSCH_POS_GROB
wert_01
COD_KOMMUNIKATION_AHM
nicht_aktiv
COD_KOMMUNIKATION_HDC
nicht_aktiv
VARIANTE_ANTRIEB
wert_03
VARIANTE_BREMSE
wert_01
VARIANTE_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_02
ASL
aktiv
AUSSTATTUNG_RPA
aktiv
BSW
aktiv
EVB
aktiv
HBA_DXC_8
wert_03
HHC
aktiv
HILLDESC_DXC_8
aktiv
HPS
aktiv
HVV
aktiv
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_1
wert_01
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_2
wert_05
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_3
wert_04
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_4
wert_08
US_VARIANTE
aktiv
PAY_TMC_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
LDM_ERKENNUNG_NOCH_DURCHZ
wert_02
LDM_NICHT_ERKANNT
wert_02
GURT_NICHT_AB_GK
nicht_aktiv
STANDHEIZUNG_SZ
nicht_aktiv
REGLER_INIT_SCHNELLH_LE
wert_01
ZEIT_ST3_NACH_ST2
wert_10
FBD_HKL_NUR_ER
nicht_aktiv
CC_HINWEIS_BLI_M_O_GONG_2
aktiv
SCHWELLE_EIN_B_BLIND_2
wert_01
STRECKE_B_BLIND_2
wert_01
VAR_BLIND_REACT_2
nicht_aktiv
DSC_ALLRAD_CC_WAHL
nicht_aktiv
FDC_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
DIAGN_OFFSET
wert_02
ALC_DISABLE_AUSGL_NICK_GW
aktiv
IBUS_R_GANG
nicht_aktiv
STANDHEIZUNG_TIMEOUT
nicht_aktiv
C05_HSA
wert_06
GK/OC3/POL
aktiv
NAVIGATION_FLOTTENMODUS
nicht_aktiv
AD_GAIN_2
wert_16
GATS_SMS_DESTIN_BACKUP
atxus_prod
GATS_SMS_DESTIN_DEFAULT
atxus_prod
GATS_SMSC_OR_AMPS_BACKUP
atxus_prod
GATS_SMSC_OR_AMPS_DFLT
atxus_prod
PA_HA_SEARCH_ACTIVE
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_GURTBRINGER
nicht_aktiv
GB_DELTA_POS
wert_01
GB_GESCHW
wert_01
GB_POS_AUS
wert_01
GB_T_EINFAHREN
wert_01
GB_T_NOTLAUF
wert_01
GB_USE_SBE
nicht_aktiv
ENDBESCHLAGSSTRAMMER_1
nicht_aktiv
GK/OC3/POL_1
nicht_aktiv
ROLLOVER_CTRL_1
nicht_aktiv
DELAY_PWR_DOWN_INIT_JAPAN
wert_01
NON_TELEMATIC_E_CALL_NR
nummer2
MP3CDC
nicht_aktiv
IBOC_CCC
nicht_aktiv
LDM_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
LDM_CSUM_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
LDM_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
KL15HW01_ALLWAYS
aktiv
PA_TRUNK_HIGH
aktiv
SENDMHKCCMLIMIT
wert_01
MEM_POS_ANFAHREN
wert_01
BEHOERDENFZG
nicht_aktiv
BEHOERDFZG_FL_ASYNCHR
nicht_aktiv
EL_INTERLOCK
aktiv
NIC
aktiv
NIVI_DISPLAY_OPTIONS
main_or_fullscreen
RVC
nicht_aktiv
RVC_CONNECTED_TO_VM
nicht_aktiv
RVC_DISPLAY_OPTIONS
main_or_fullscreen
TOWBAR
nicht_aktiv
DIMM_MN_MAX
wert_01
DIMM_MN_MIN
wert_01
RDU_CONTROL
aktiv
NEUSEELAND
nicht_aktiv
SVS_MICROPHONE_PATH
analog
PHONE_BUSINESS_R2
nicht_aktiv
ZWP_EGS_STEUERN
nicht_aktiv
S_ANSCHLAG_SERVO
e90_basis_n51
S_DEGR_NACHLFIL
e90_basis_n51
S_PUMP_LG_ABH
e90_basis_n51
S_TFILTER_LW_DOT
e90_basis_n51
SVS_LOW_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
TOR_FA_UEBERTRETEN
aktiv
ZEITLUECKE_ABSTAND_1
wert_02
ZEITLUECKE_ABSTAND_2
wert_02
ZEITLUECKE_ABSTAND_3
wert_02
ZEITLUECKE_ABSTAND_4
wert_02
HS_ENABLE_OPEN
nicht_aktiv
S_V_DOT_PUMP_ALL
e90_basis_n51
SYNCML
aktiv
RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_00
ALLOW_GPS
aktiv
BMW_DEALER_CCC
aktiv
BMW_HOTLINE_CCC
aktiv
BMW_MOBILE_CCC
aktiv
DSC
nicht_aktiv
ROLLER_COVER
nicht_aktiv
ZBE
high
LADERAUMABDK_BEI_OFFN_HKK
nicht_aktiv
BMW_ASSIST_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
BMW_HOTLINE_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
DAB
nicht_aktiv
DAB_BAND_SETTINGS
nicht_aktiv
DAB_FM_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
DAY_RUN_LIGHT_CCC
nicht_aktiv
BLUETOOTH_NODES_MASK
profil_1
BMW_DEALER_MASK
aktiv
BMW_HOTLINE_MASK
aktiv
BMW_MOBILE_MASK
aktiv
DAY_RUN_LIGHT_MASK
nicht_aktiv
CRASH_TH_DIMMUNG
wert_01
DSC_MIT_RPA_CC
aktiv
DWA_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
FB_ALLE_TUEREN
aktiv
FB_FA_TUER
aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_10S
aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_150S
aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_240S
aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_40S
aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_90S
aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_AUS
aktiv
LICHT_AUT_WERT_1
nicht_aktiv
LICHT_AUT_WERT_2
nicht_aktiv
LICHT_AUT_WERT_3
nicht_aktiv
LL_RL_FZG
aktiv
OHNE_QUITT_ENT
aktiv
OHNE_QUITT_VER
aktiv
QUITT_AKUST_ENT
nicht_aktiv
QUITT_AKUST_VER
nicht_aktiv
QUITT_OPT_AKUST_ENT
nicht_aktiv
QUITT_OPT_AKUST_VER
nicht_aktiv
QUITT_OPT_ENT
aktiv
QUITT_OPT_VER
aktiv
SITZ_AUT_VERST_AUS
nicht_aktiv
SITZ_AUT_VERST_ENT
nicht_aktiv
SITZ_AUT_VERST_ENT_T
nicht_aktiv
TAG_LICHT_AN
nicht_aktiv
TAG_LICHT_AUS
nicht_aktiv
TIPP_BLINKEN_1X
aktiv
TIPP_BLINKEN_3X
aktiv
ZV_VER_AUS
aktiv
ZV_VER_FAHRT
aktiv
ZV_VER_FAHRT_ZEIT
aktiv
ZV_VER_ZEIT
aktiv
CAR_COMP_ACTIVE
aktiv
ACC_BASE_OFFSET_FAHREREIN
wert_23
ACC_BASE_OFFSET_NORMAL
wert_05
ANTR_AUFSETZEN_NORMAL_HB
wert_48
ANTR_AUFSETZEN_NORMAL_LB
wert_48
ANTR_AUSSCHALTEN_KOMF_HB
wert_53
ANTR_AUSSCHALTEN_KOMF_LB
wert_53
ANTR_AUSSCHALTEN_SONST_HB
wert_66
ANTR_AUSSCHALTEN_SONST_LB
wert_66
ANTR_BESCHLVORWA_WEGGE_HB
wert_67
ANTR_BESCHLVORWA_WEGGE_LB
wert_67
ANTR_MODUSWECHSL_CA_CC_HB
wert_67
ANTR_MODUSWECHSL_CA_CC_LB
wert_67
ANTR_MODUSWECHSL_CC_CA_HB
wert_66
ANTR_MODUSWECHSL_CC_CA_LB
wert_66
ANTR_RAMPE_ZUGAUFBAU_HB
wert_48
ANTR_RAMPE_ZUGAUFBAU_LB
wert_48
ANTR_UEBERG_BERGAB_NOR_HB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_BERGAB_NOR_LB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_BRMSE_ANTR_HB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_BRMSE_ANTR_LB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_KRAFTSCHL_HB
wert_60
ANTR_UEBERG_KRAFTSCHL_LB
wert_60
ANTR_UEBERG_NOR_BERGAB_HB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_NOR_BERGAB_LB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_SCHEINZIEL_HB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_SCHEINZIEL_LB
wert_66
ANTRIEB_RAMPE_ZUGABBAU_HB
wert_66
ANTRIEB_RAMPE_ZUGABBAU_LB
wert_66
BRMS_ABSTANDSVRSTLLUNG_HB
wert_67
BRMS_ABSTANDSVRSTLLUNG_LB
wert_67
BRMS_AUFS_MODSW_CA_CC_HB
wert_67
BRMS_AUFS_MODSW_CA_CC_LB
wert_67
BRMS_AUFS_UBRG_ANT_BRM_HB
wert_46
BRMS_AUFS_UBRG_ANT_BRM_LB
wert_46
BRMS_AUFS_WIEDERAUFN_HB
wert_09
BRMS_AUFS_WIEDERAUFN_LB
wert_09
BRMS_AUFSETZEN_SONST_HB
wert_54
BRMS_AUFSETZEN_SONST_LB
wert_54
BRMS_AUSS_BRMSPED_GETR_HB
wert_67
BRMS_AUSS_BRMSPED_GETR_LB
wert_67
BRMS_AUSS_DEAKTIV_KOMF_HB
wert_62
BRMS_AUSS_DEAKTIV_KOMF_LB
wert_62
BRMS_AUSS_DEAKTIV_SONS_HB
wert_48
BRMS_AUSS_DEAKTIV_SONS_LB
wert_48
BRMS_AUSS_MODUSW_CC_CA_HB
wert_62
BRMS_AUSS_MODUSW_CC_CA_LB
wert_62
BRMS_BEDIENUNG_DEKR_HB
wert_46
BRMS_BEDIENUNG_DEKR_LB
wert_46
BRMS_EINSCHE_V_REL_POS_HB
wert_54
BRMS_EINSCHE_V_REL_POS_LB
wert_54
BRMS_GEFAELLE_AKTIV_HB
wert_30
BRMS_GEFAELLE_AKTIV_LB
wert_30
BRMS_RAMPE_ACC_FUEHRT_HB
wert_54
BRMS_RAMPE_ACC_FUEHRT_LB
wert_54
BRMS_SUSPEND_DELAY_HB
wert_09
BRMS_SUSPEND_DELAY_LB
wert_09
BRMS_UEBERG_SCHLUPFRE_HB
wert_67
BRMS_UEBERG_SCHLUPFRE_LB
wert_67
BRMS_VERZOEG_ABBAU_HB
wert_62
BRMS_VERZOEG_ABBAU_LB
wert_62
BRMS_VERZOEG_AUFB_ACC_HB
wert_56
BRMS_VERZOEG_AUFB_ACC_LB
wert_56
BRMS_VERZOEG_AUFBAU_HB
wert_54
BRMS_VERZOEG_AUFBAU_LB
wert_54
BRMS_VERZOEG_WAR_WEGG_HB
wert_67
BRMS_VERZOEG_WAR_WEGG_LB
wert_67
IPM_P_MAX_CA
wert_46
IPM_P_MAX_CC
wert_09
IPM_P_MIN_C
wert_15
IPM_SKAL_AUSR_M_SCHUBASCH
wert_15
IPM_SKAL_AUSR_O_SCHUBASCH
wert_15
IPM_SKAL_BERGAB_ERKENNEN
wert_31
IPM_SKAL_LEISTUNGSRESE_CA
wert_40
IPM_SKAL_LEISTUNGSRESE_CC
wert_28
TIMER_LEERLAUF_HB
wert_06
FOC_DYN_FLAG_ON_OFF
wert_02
AKS_LINKS_1
nicht_aktiv
AKS_RECHTS_1
nicht_aktiv
GURTZUSTAND_BEIFAHRER
nicht_aktiv
GURTZUSTAND_FAHRER
aktiv
SPSF_1
aktiv
ANZEIGE_TIMER_STHZ_SA
aktiv
NACHLAUFZEIT_UM_VENTIL
wert_00
PSEUDOZUHEIZEN
nicht_aktiv
FLR
wert_01
SVR_CONTROL
aktiv
MOTORISIERUNG_1
wert_01
DIM_MODE
use_last
KL_SENSOR_PWM_NULL_LI
wert_01
PWM_VER_EINHEIT
wert_03
SENSOR_PWM_NEG
wert_02
SENSOR_VALEO
wert_02
STROM_HALT_KL
wert_01
STROM_NORMAL_KL
wert_04
STROM_RAMPE_KL
wert_04
SW_DATEN_BL_1
kennlinie_01
SW_DATEN_BL_2
kennlinie_01
SW_DATEN_BL_3
kennlinie_01
SW_DATEN_BL_4
kennlinie_01
WINKEL_ZUM_PWM
wert_03
KL_SENSOR_PWM_NULL_RE
wert_01
CCM_AHV_SG
keine_ccm
BLOCKERKENNUNG_WISCH_FRON
8_s
TAKTWASCHEN_HECK
nicht_aktiv
PHONEBOOK_PRIORITY
wert_01
KL_PREDRIVE_AUSWAHL_2
wert_04
KL_PREDRIVE_AUSWAHL_1
wert_02
ANZ_TAGE_VERBAUT
wert_01
TCU_JAP
nicht_aktiv
EMPFINDLICHKEIT_VERSTELL
aktiv
LAENDERVARIANTE_FLA
kanada
CONTACT_NR_DEALER
aktiv
CONTACT_NR_HOTLINE
aktiv
CONTACT_NR_MOBILE_SRVC
aktiv
ROSE_II
nicht_aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_FAHRER
nicht_aktiv
POL_MAX_SCHWELLE
wert_02
ANZAHL_SPRITZIMPULSE
wert_02
ANZAHL_WASCHBET_ZUR_SRA
wert_05
DAUER_SPRITZIMPULSE
1000_ms
FENSTERHEBER_FAHRZEUGTYP
wert_01
SOROLLO_ENTPRELL_STROM
500_ms
SRA_SPERRZEIT
10_min
POL_MIN_SCHWELLE
wert_02
CODIER_CHECK
aktiv
LOGISTIK_CHECK
aktiv
LEISTUNG_BGR_BA_OBEN_AUS
wert_01
SKALIERUNG_LAC_AX_FAK
wert_10
SKALIERUNG_LESTBGR_BA
wert_10
FEH_SCHALTER
wert_00
KHV_EINBAUHILFE
wert_01
KOLL_LNV_ARMAUF_FOND
wert_00
KOLLISION_FEH_MODE
wert_01
LNV_MAX
wert_00
MEM_RESTORE_PAUSE_FEH
wert_00
MIN_T_RESTH_N_MIN_BFS
min_temp_resth_1min_e65
MIN_T_SCHNELLH_N_MIN_BFS
wert_03
P1_SHV
wert_00
P1_SLV
wert_01
P1H_SHV
wert_00
P2_SHV
wert_00
P2_SLV
wert_01
P2H_SLV
wert_00
P3_SHV
wert_00
P3_SLV
wert_01
P4_SHV
wert_01
P4_SLV
wert_01
P5_SHV
wert_01
P5_SLV
wert_01
P8_SHV
wert_01
P8_SLV
wert_01
SLV_MINDESTVERSTELLWEG
wert_00
SVS_KLEMMEND
wert_15
ZEITFENSTER_FUER_MIN_T
wert_03
MIN_T_RESTH_N_MIN_FAS
min_temp_resth_1min_e65
MIN_T_SCHNELLH_N_MIN_FAS
wert_03
VCH
nicht_aktiv
CHECKSUM_4
grundcode_var
CHECKSUM_5
grundcode_var
HALTEN_V5
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_LADE_POSITION
aktiv
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN_IDG
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_SCHLIESS_IDG
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_STOP_LADE_POS
nicht_aktiv
PUMPE_ALARM
wert_01
PUMPE_PREALARM
wert_01
SCA_NUR_HKK
nicht_aktiv
SCA_SCHUTZ_FAKTOR
wert_01
SCHALTER_SEGMENTE
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_OEFF_FBD
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_OEFF_IDG
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_SCHL_FBD
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_SCHL_IDG
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_OEFF_FBD
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_OEFF_IDG
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_SCHL_FBD
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_SCHL_IDG
nicht_aktiv
SPG_HALL_A_DAUER_FEHLER
aktiv
SPG_HALL_A_SCHALT_FEHLER
aktiv
SPG_HALL_C_DAUER_FEHLER
aktiv
SPG_HALL_C_SCHALT_FEHLER
aktiv
TEMP_FEHLER
aktiv
TO_ZEIT_ABLEGEN
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_AUSHEBEN
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ENTPACKEN
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_HD
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_PACKEN
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_SCA
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_SCHL_VDK
wert_01
V5_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
V5_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_3_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW2_3_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_3_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW2_4_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW2_4_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_4_VERBAUT
aktiv
ZEIT_AUSHEBEN_WINDLAUF
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_VKLAPPE
wert_01
ZEIT_RELAIS_TREIBER
wert_01
ZEIT_SCA_SCHUTZ_RESTART
wert_01
ZEIT_SCA_SCHUTZ_STOP
wert_01
AUSWAHL_DATEN
codierdaten
FAHRBAHNRUECKMELDUNG
aktiv
LENKWINKELKORREKTUR
dx09004
LUEFTERANSTEUERUNG
aktiv
MAX-UNTERSTUETZUNG
maximal
MESSIDENTIFIER
nicht_aktiv
MSA
nicht_aktiv
SPORTSCHALTER
nicht_aktiv
SW-ENDANSCHLAG
aktiv
VARIANTENCODIERUNG_1
e90
ABK_KNICK
wert_01
ABK_MIN_PROZ
wert_01
ABK_VERLAENG
wert_01
ABSCHW_D_TAU_HI_SP
wert_10
ABSCHW_D_TAU_LO_SP
wert_10
ABSCHWAECH_D_TAU_SP
wert_10
AEND_V_SCHWENK_N_AUSSE_SP
wert_10
EINLENKEN_RKW
nicht_aktiv
ENTGEGENGES_RKW
nicht_aktiv
FL_ASSIST_CC_NOT_AKTIV
aktiv
FL_ASSIST_DEF_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
FL_ASSIST_FUNKTIONS_ANZ
nicht_aktiv
FL_ASSIST_ZUST_22_32
nicht_aktiv
FL_AUS_BEI_BIX_IN_S_FLC
nicht_aktiv
GB_TRIGGER_KL_15
nicht_aktiv
GB_TRIGGER_KL_R
nicht_aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_MIT_SML
nicht_aktiv
HEIZ_ANF
wert_01
HEIZ_KNICK
wert_01
KENNL_MAX_UEBERST_SP
wert_10
KENNL_REDUZ_MAX_SCHWEN_SP
wert_10
KZL_MIT_TFL
nicht_aktiv
LCD_NORM_MAXMIN
wert_01
LCD_NORM_MINMAX
wert_01
LENK_UEBERSETZUNG_LO_SP
wert_14
MAN_MIT_EKS_BFT
aktiv
MAN_MIT_EKS_FAT
aktiv
MAX_DELTA_KEINE_VERR_SP
wert_10
MAX_HEIZZEIT
wert_06
MAX_VERRINGERUNG_V_SCH_SP
wert_10
MIN_DELTA_MAX_VERR_SP
wert_10
MIN_SW_SCHWENK_V_HORIZ_SP
wert_10
NACHL_RKW
wert_01
NO_BLK_RKW
nicht_aktiv
NSL_BREMSL_FKT
nicht_aktiv
PANIKMODUS_BFT
aktiv
PANIKMODUS_FAT
aktiv
RAMPE_AUS_BLK
wert_01
RAMPE_AUS_KRV
wert_01
RAMPE_AUS_RUE
wert_01
RAMPE_EIN_BLK
wert_01
RAMPE_EIN_KRV
wert_03
RAMPE_EIN_RUE
wert_01
REDUZIERUNG_V_SCHWE_HI_SP
wert_10
REDUZIERUNG_V_SCHWE_LO_SP
wert_10
RL_BL_1_ALS_TFL
nicht_aktiv
RL_BL_2_MIT_TFL
nicht_aktiv
SL_V_MIT_TFL
nicht_aktiv
SMART_BEAM
nicht_aktiv
SMART_BEAM_ZUSTAND
nicht_aktiv
START_ABBL
wert_04
SW_NULL_BEREICH_SP
wert_10
T_FILTER_UEBERST_SP
wert_10
T_FILTER_V_VEH_SP
wert_10
TAU_ABSCHWAECHUNG_SP
wert_10
TIPP_BLK_ABBRUCH_IMMER
aktiv
USA_REVERSIERWEG
aktiv
V_E_HI_BLK
wert_01
V_E_HI_KRV
wert_09
V_E_LO_BLK
wert_01
V_E_LO_KRV
wert_09
V_HI_ABSCHW_D_TAU_SP
wert_10
V_HI_AENDER_LENK_UEBER_SP
wert_10
V_HI_RED_SCHWENK_W_SP
wert_10
V_HI_REDUZIER_V_SCHWEN_SP
wert_10
V_HI_SW_MITLENKEN_SP
wert_10
V_HI_SW_NACH_INNEN_SP
wert_10
V_LO_ABSCHW_D_TAU_SP
wert_10
V_LO_AENDER_LENK_UEBER_SP
wert_10
V_LO_RED_SCHWENK_W_SP
wert_10
V_LO_REDUZIER_V_SCHWEN_SP
wert_10
V_LO_SW_MITLENKEN_SP
wert_10
V_LO_SW_NACH_INNEN_SP
wert_10
V_M_HI_REDUZIER_V_SCHW_SP
wert_10
V_M_LO_REDUZIER_V_SCHW_SP
wert_10
V_S_HI_BLK
wert_01
V_S_HI_KRV
wert_01
V_S_LO_BLK
wert_01
V_S_LO_KRV
wert_01
WELCOME_LIGHT_ACTIVE
aktiv
WL_AL
nicht_aktiv
WL_BLK_H
nicht_aktiv
WL_BLK_V
soft_einschalten
WL_DAUER
wert_01
WL_FL
nicht_aktiv
WL_KZL
soft_einschalten
WL_MAX_DAUER
wert_01
WL_NSL
nicht_aktiv
WL_NSW
nicht_aktiv
WL_POL
nicht_aktiv
WL_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
WL_SL_2
soft_einschalten
ALKS
nicht_aktiv
KOMPRESSOR_KUPPLUNG
nicht_aktiv
CKS_BL
wert_03
DEF_POSIT_LWR_LI
wert_04
KL_SCHRITT_ABST_REF2_LI
wert_02
KL_SCHRITT_ANZ_REF2
wert_03
LWR_ABST_POSIT
wert_06
RAMPE3_BL_0_LI
kennlinie_04
STROM_NORMAL_LWR
wert_02
STROM_RAMPE_LWR
wert_02
DEF_POSIT_LWR_RE
wert_04
KL_SCHRITT_ABST_REF2_RE
wert_02
RAMPE3_BL_0_RE
kennlinie_04
NTC_GETAKTET
aktiv
KL_MAX_WERR_SPEED
wert_01
KL_MAX_WERT_START
wert_02
KL_TREIBER_BEW_LI
wert_02
LWR_MAX_WERR_SPEED
wert_01
LWR_TREIBER_BEW_LI
aktiv
KL_TREIBER_BEW_RE
wert_02
LWR_TREIBER_BEW_RE
aktiv
C08_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_02
ECBA_DCC
wert_02
MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_01
VMAXCODIERUNG_MSD
wert_00
ISO_OBD
wert_04
ABS_VOL_GONG
e90_stereo
CROSSOVER
e90_stereo
DELTA_GONG_ENT
wert_0
DELTA_PDC_ENT
wert_0
RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCES
us
SDV_CURVE
wert_02
VEHICLE_FILTERS
e90_stereo
VOL_TA_MIN
wert_0
VOL_TEL_MAX
stereo_mulf_e87
VOL_TEL_MIN
wert_0
VOLUME_TABLE
e90_stereo
SL_ABSCH_OHNE_ECE
aktiv
SKAL_P_MIN_BERGAB_AUS
wert_00
IGR
nicht_aktiv
PIAU_AKUST_SCHAERF
nicht_aktiv
PIAU_OPT_ENTSCH
aktiv
PIAU_OPT_SCHAERF
nicht_aktiv
PIAU_OPT_SCHAERF_KLAPPE
aktiv
C07_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0_2
wert_05
C07_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_06
REAR_HEAD_UNIT
nicht_aktiv
VA_MP3_DISCLAIMER
nicht_aktiv
DYNAMIK_FLAG_ACC2
nicht_aktiv
SOC
wert_02
HKL_LIFT_BEI_CA
nicht_aktiv
SPERRE_HKL_KEY_VALID
aktiv
DXC_CBS
nicht_aktiv
DSC_IN_MDRIVE
nicht_aktiv
PWM_FL_ALS_CORNERLIGHT
wert_02
GESCHW_NOT_PROGR
wert_01
C07_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_01
C07_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_02
C07_DRUCKMODELL_HINTERACH
wert_03
C07_DRUCKMODELL_VORDERACH
wert_03
C07_GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_02
C07_GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_03
BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_01
FZG_MASSE
wert_01
IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_01
SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_00
VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_01
VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_01
VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_01
KL30G_EIN_HKT_AUSSEN
nicht_aktiv
KL30G_EIN_HKT_FBD
nicht_aktiv
C07_HSA
wert_03
MILANSTEUERUNG_DDE
wert_01
AUTOAIM
wert_04
EA_AKT_EVENT_FAS
wert_01
EA_HILFE_BED_FAS
wert_01
EA_HILFE_BED_BFS
wert_01
LUEFTER
aktiv
SKAL_ANTEIL_PBREMS_STAT
wert_27
FLA_AUSGEFALLEN
aktiv
RICHTUNG_BILD_OFFSET
ab
VERTIKAL_BILD_OFFSET
wert_05
GB_CA_FAHRZEUG
nicht_aktiv
KEIN_AUS_SPG_HALL
nicht_aktiv
PAUSE_SCHLIESSEN_VDK
nicht_aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_RP1_AUS
nicht_aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_RP2_AUS
nicht_aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_V1_AUS
nicht_aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_V2_AUS
aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_V3_AUS
nicht_aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_V4_AUS
aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_V5_AUS
nicht_aktiv
SCHALEN_WEICH_AUFLEGEN
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_2_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_3_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_3_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_3_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
ZEIT_PAUSE_VDK
wert_01
FEH_START
wert_01
CITY_LONG_AVG_PEAK_TC
wert_02
CITY_LONG_AVG_TC
wert_01
CITY_SHORT_AVG_PEAK_TC
wert_01
CITY_SHORT_AVG_TC
wert_01
ZEIT_AUFBLENDEN_TRUCK
wert_02
ANSTEUERZEIT_HK_MOTOR
tabelle_1
ANSTEUERZEIT_HS_MOTOR
tabelle_1
ANSTEUERZEIT_ZV_MOTOREN
tabelle_1
ANZ_EIN_N_BLOCK_WI_FRONT
wert_01
ANZAHL_NACHWISCHZ_FRONT
wert_03
ANZAHL_NACHWISCHZ_HECK
wert_03
AUS_BEI_NICHT_EINSCHLAF
aktiv
AUS_BEI_SZ1AUS
aktiv
AUS_BEI_WECKER
aktiv
BISTABREL_WECKER_ANZ
wert_30
BREMSZEIT_ZV_MOTOREN
300_ms
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT_BLK0
codierung_erfolgt
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT_BLK1
codierung_erfolgt
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT_BLK2
codierung_erfolgt
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT_BLK3
codierung_erfolgt
DC_DC_DIAGNOSE
nicht_aktiv
DRITTE_SITZREIHE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_ALLGEMEIN
wert_01
ECO_PUMPENFUNKTION
wert_01
ECO_REGLERDATEN
wert_01
ECO_VENTIL
nicht_aktiv
EDC_LED_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
ENDABSCHALTUNG_STROM
wert_20
ENTPRELLZEIT_TASTER_HK
wert_30
FEMODE_NOTLAUF_FRONTWISCH
nicht_aktiv
FH_KL50_RESTART
aktiv
FH_MANUELL_MIT_EKS
aktiv
FH_MIT_EKS
aktiv
FH_PANIK_MODUS
aktiv
FH_PANIK_MODUS_EKS
aktiv
FH_TIPP_AUF_BFTH
aktiv
FH_TIPP_AUF_FATH
aktiv
FH_TIPP_ZU_BFTH
aktiv
FH_TIPP_ZU_FATH
aktiv
FZM_NMIN
200_rpm
FZM_TA
25_grad
FZM_TM
120_grad
FZM_XSMKS
aktiv
FZM_XZS
aktiv
HANDBREMSKONTAKT
aktiv
HANDSCHUHFACH_T_AUF
400_ms
HANDSCHUHFACH_T_PAUSE
100_ms
HANDSCHUHFACH_T_ZU
400_ms
HANDSCHUHFACH_U_AUF
8_v
HANDSCHUHFACH_U_ZU
6_v
HECKKLAPPE_OEFFNEN
nicht_aktiv
HECKWASCH_START_DELAY
0_ms
HECKWASCH_STOP_TIME
300_ms
HSF_ANSTEU_ART
mit_pwm
HSF_SPERRE_OBERE_GRENZE
15_mal
HSF_SPERRE_UNTERE_GRENZE
10_mal
HSFACH_WIEDERHOL_SPERRE
aktiv
KOMPRESSOR_MAG_KUPPLUNG
nicht_aktiv
LADERAUMABDECK_AKTIV
beide
LICHT_SICHERUNG
aktiv
NACHLAUFZEIT_SITZHEIZUNG
15_min
NACHLZ_BISTABR_TRANSPM
5_min
NACHLZ_SZ1_AUS
2_min
NVK_FEHLT
5_mal
PAUSE_SPRITZIMPULSE
1500_ms
RESET_BEI_NICHT_EINSCHLAF
aktiv
RESET_BEI_SVAUS
aktiv
RESET_BEI_WECKER
aktiv
SCA_ANSTEUERUNG_HK
nicht_aktiv
SCA_ENTPRELLZEIT
wert_01
SCA_MAX_ANSTEUERUNG
nicht_aktiv
SCA_VERZOEGERUNG
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBWA_BEI_WASSER_NIEDR
aktiv
SERVOTRONIC_VENTIL
nicht_aktiv
SOFTCLOSE_AUTOMATIK
nicht_aktiv
SOROLLO_LADEABDEC_HANDS
nicht_aktiv
SPERRZ_N_BLOCK_WI_FRONT
3_min
T_AUF_START_MAX
100_ms
T_ENTPR_UNTERSPANNUNG
3_sec
T_GESICHERT
5_min
THERMOSCHUTZ_AUSSENTEMP
60_grad
TSM_ENTPR
100_msec
TSM_SEND_ZYK
5_seg
TUN_GESICHERT
1800_seg
TVK_FEHLT_1
100_sec
TVK_FEHLT_2
10_sec
U_ENT_SPERR
11000_mv
U_SPERR
10500_mv
U_SPERR_MSA
10000_mv
VERDECKKLAPPE_OEFFNEN
nicht_aktiv
VERZOEGERUNG_MOT_ZS_VR
tabelle_1
WASCHEN_INAKTIVE_HK_AUF
aktiv
WASCHEN_INAKTIVE_HS_AUF
aktiv
WI_WA_AKTIV_AB_KL15
nicht_aktiv
WIEDEREINSCH_TEMP
50_grad
WIEDERHOLSPERRE_ZV
aktiv
WISCH_ERST_XXS_WASCH_FRON
100_ms
WISCH_ERST_XXS_WASCH_HECK
100_ms
WISCHEN_INAKTIVE_HK_AUF
aktiv
WISCHEN_INAKTIVE_HS_AUF
aktiv
WV_RESTWAERME_-20
wert_01
WV_RESTWAERME_-40
wert_01
WV_RESTWAERME_0
wert_01
WV_SCHLIESSUNG_KL15
3_min
XWR
aktiv
ANTEIL_P_ANTR_BRMSUNT_INT
wert_15
ANTEIL_P_ANTR_BRMSUNT_MAX
wert_27
T_ANTR_BREMSUNT_AUFBAU
wert_14
VARIANTE_RS_AUFFORDERUNG
wert_01
CHK_MESS_NEBELSCHLUSSL
aktiv
KALTCHECK_NSL_CH14
nicht_aktiv
LAENDERVARIANTE_AHM_2
ece
TEILLAST_BRL_CH_16
aktiv
U_RMS_BRL_CH16
nicht_aktiv
U_RMS_NSL_CH14
nicht_aktiv
DEFROST_LEITSCHAUFELN
aktiv
FBM_COMMUNICATION
aktiv
FBM_ENTERTAINMENT
aktiv
FBM_FMAM_TOGGLE
aktiv
FBM_MODE_TOGGLE
aktiv
FBM_NAVIGATION
aktiv
FBMS
fbm6
HANGUL_TYPEWRITER
nicht_aktiv
KANJI_TYPEWRITER
nicht_aktiv
MOST_ASYNC_CTRL_CHANNL
most_async_channel
RAMP_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
MY_INFO_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
V_INFO_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_UNICODE
nicht_aktiv
K_ZAHL
e9x
MINIMUM_PULSE_FREQ
e89x
SORTING_VARIANT
standard
TRAFFIC_BY_VOICE
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_HEBEN_FZD
wert_01
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN_FZD
wert_01
KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN_FZD
wert_01
BUSSYSTEM
wert_01
DIAG_OUTPUTS
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW12
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW21
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW22
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW31
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW32
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW33
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW41
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW42
nicht_aktiv
GESCHWINDIGKEIT_E88
wert_01
LOGIK_VSW12
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW21
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW22
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW31
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW32
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW33
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW41
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW42
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_GESCHWINDIGKEIT
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_HECKKLAPPE
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_KLEMME_R
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_SEITENSCHEIBEN
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_TEMPERATUR
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_UEBERSPANNUNG
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_UNTERSPANNUNG
nicht_aktiv
SEGMENTGRENZEN_HALLS
wert_01
C08_HSA
wert_03
SEATVENTILATION
nicht_aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG_SLIDER
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELD_PARKLICHT
aktiv
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-4ZYL
wert_01
PHONE_PROF_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
ABBIEGELICHT_CKM_0
nicht_aktiv
ABBIEGELICHT_CKM_1
nicht_aktiv
ABBIEGELICHT_CKM_2
nicht_aktiv
ABBIEGELICHT_CKM_3
nicht_aktiv
AHL_MODE_CKM_0
wert_01
AHL_MODE_CKM_1
wert_01
AHL_MODE_CKM_2
wert_01
AHL_MODE_CKM_3
wert_01
ALC_DEFEKT_TIMER
wert_01
ALC_EIN_DAEMMERUNGSSTUFE
wert_01
ALC_ENPRELL_AL_NIO
wert_01
ALC_ENPRELL_AL_OK
wert_01
ALC_ERR_BLK_AL_EIN
aktiv
ALC_ERR_NSW_ZUSCHALTEN
aktiv
ALC_FAILSAVE
nicht_aktiv
ALC_REF_LAUF_AL_AUS
wert_01
ALC_SCHWENK_IM_STAND
nicht_aktiv
ALC_ZUSTANDS_AUTOM
wert_02
BFD_1_MIT_BFD
wert_01
BFD_1_MIT_BL_M
wert_01
BFD_1_MIT_NSL
wert_01
BFD_1_MIT_RL_BL
wert_01
BFD_1_MIT_RL_BL_1
wert_00
BFD_1_MIT_RL_BL_2
wert_00
BFD_ERSETZT_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
BFD_ERSETZT_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
BLK_TIMER_STAND
wert_01
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_BFD
aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_RL_BL
aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_RL_BL_2
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELD_BFD_BEI_DEF_NSL
aktiv
CC_MELD_BL_BEI_DEF_BFD
aktiv
CC_MELD_SL_BEI_DEF_NSL
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELDUNG__BL_M_1
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_AL
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_BFD
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_BL
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_BLK_H
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_BLK_V
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_FL
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_IB
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_KL_58G
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_KZL
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_NSL_L
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_NSL_R
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_NSW
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_RFS
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_RL_BL_2
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_SL_V
aktiv
DEF_ABBIEGELICHT_CKM
nicht_aktiv
DEF_AHL_MODE_CKM
wert_01
DEF_SMART_BEAM_CKM
nicht_aktiv
DEF_WELCOMELIGHT_CKM
aktiv
DOPPELBLINKIMPULS_CRASH
nicht_aktiv
DOPPELBLINKIMPULS_WARNBLK
nicht_aktiv
FH_PARAMETER_0
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_1
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_10
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_11
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_12
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_13
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_14
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_15
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_2
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_3
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_4
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_5
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_6
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_7
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_8
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_9
e90_e91_pu08
FL_ASSIST_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
H_SENSOREN_UEBER_FCAN
nicht_aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_1
wert_02
HEIMLEUCHTEN_2
wert_02
HEIMLEUCHTEN_3
wert_02
HYST_STAND_KRV
wert_01
KALTUEBERW_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
KALTUEBERW_RL_BL_2
nicht_aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_AL
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BFD
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BL
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_H
nicht_aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_V
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_IB
nicht_aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_RFS
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_SL_V
aktiv
LIN_FH_BEDIENBLOCK
aktiv
MAX_SCHWENK_V_H_BEGR
wert_25
MAX_SCHWENK_V_H_BEGR_SP
wert_10
MIND_ANZ_ZYKL_TIPP_BLK_1
wert_01
MIND_ANZ_ZYKL_TIPP_BLK_2
wert_01
MIND_ANZ_ZYKL_TIPP_BLK_3
wert_01
NEUE_FAHRT_KL_15_NACHL
wert_01
NEUE_FAHRT_OPTION
aktiv
NO_SPIEGEL_LIN_START
nicht_aktiv
NSL_EINSEITIG_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
NSL_ERSETZT_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
OPTIONEN_SL_ABSCH_TFL_FLC
aktiv
PANIKMODUS_MIT_EKS
aktiv
PARKLICHT_MIT_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
PARKLICHT_MIT_RL_BL_1
aktiv
PARKLICHT_MIT_RL_BL_2
aktiv
PARKLICHT_MIT_SL_V
aktiv
PO_RL_FKT_MIT_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
PO_RL_FKT_MIT_RL_BL_1
aktiv
PO_RL_FKT_MIT_RL_BL_2
aktiv
PO_RL_FKT_MIT_SL_V
aktiv
PWM_AL
wert_02
PWM_BFD
wert_07
PWM_BFD_ERSETZT_RL_BL_1
wert_01
PWM_BL_M_1
wert_01
PWM_BLK_H
wert_06
PWM_BLK_V
wert_02
PWM_BLK_V_FKT_SIDEMARKER
wert_02
PWM_FL
wert_01
PWM_FL_BEI_BIXENON
wert_01
PWM_FL_FKT_DRL
wert_04
PWM_FL_NSW_FKT_ABBLIEGELI
wert_03
PWM_IB
wert_01
PWM_KZL
wert_04
PWM_NSL
wert_05
PWM_NSL_FKT_SL
wert_01
PWM_NSW
wert_01
PWM_RFS
wert_04
PWM_RL_BL_1_FKT_BL
wert_05
PWM_RL_BL_1_FKT_SL
wert_06
PWM_RL_BL_2_FKT_BL
wert_02
PWM_RL_BL_2_FKT_SL
wert_03
PWM_RL_BL_FKT_BL
wert_03
PWM_RL_BL_FKT_SL
wert_03
PWM_SL_V
wert_01
PWM_SL_V_BEI_AKTIVEN_AL
wert_01
PWM_SL_V_BEI_AKTIVEN_FL
wert_01
PWM_VFB
wert_01
QUITT_BLK_ENTSICHERN_1
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_ENTSICHERN_2
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_ENTSICHERN_3
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_SICHERN_1
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_SICHERN_2
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_SICHERN_3
aktiv
RL_BL_ERSETZT_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
SMART_BEAM_CKM_0
nicht_aktiv
SMART_BEAM_CKM_1
nicht_aktiv
SMART_BEAM_CKM_2
nicht_aktiv
SMART_BEAM_CKM_3
nicht_aktiv
TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_1
aktiv
TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_2
aktiv
TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_3
aktiv
U_MIN_TK_SNU
wert_01
UNP_ABBIEGELICHT_CKM
nicht_aktiv
UNP_AHL_MODE_CKM
wert_01
UNP_SMART_BEAM_CKM
nicht_aktiv
UNP_WELCOMELIGHT_CKM
aktiv
WARMUEBERW_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
WARMUEBERW_RL_BL_2
nicht_aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_AL
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BFD
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BL
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_H
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_V
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_IB
nicht_aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_RFS
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_SL_V
aktiv
WELCOMELIGHT_CKM_0
aktiv
WELCOMELIGHT_CKM_1
aktiv
WELCOMELIGHT_CKM_2
aktiv
WELCOMELIGHT_CKM_3
aktiv
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG_C07
wert_05
AL_DEF_CC_MELD_OFF
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELD_SW_CI_NOT_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
CODIERINDEX_FRM
wert_01
COUPETUER
nicht_aktiv
FH_CONT_MAUT_NACH_KL50
aktiv
FH_LANGHUB
wert_01
FH_TASTER_L3
nicht_aktiv
KURZHUBDELAY_ZU
wert_01
TIMEOUT_SET_DTC
aktiv
STREETLAMP_COUNT
wert_02
FH_CC_MELDUNGEN_JBBF
keine_ccm
FH_TUERAUF_STOP_MAUT
aktiv
HANDSCHUHKASTEN_PL4
nicht_aktiv
KOMPRESSOR_HIGH
pl2_gross
KOMPRESSOR_LOW
pl2_gross
NACHL_KL30F
2_min
POWERDOWN_WECKER_ANZ
20_min
PWRDWN_TIME_NICHT_EINSCHL
wert_04
TIME_AUS_NICHT_EINSCHLAF
10_min
USA_REVERSE_JBBF
aktiv
ZWP_ABSCHALTUNG
nicht_aktiv
BROSE_FH_FRM_0
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_1
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_10
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_11
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_12
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_13
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_14
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_15
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_2
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_3
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_4
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_5
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_6
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_7
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_8
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_9
wert_02
GB_ENTPRELL_GURTKONTAKT
wert_01
CA_TMC
nicht_aktiv
JAP_SIDEVIEW_CAM
nicht_aktiv
LEGAL_DISCL_TIMOUT
standard
TOP_AMPL_TYPE
nicht_aktiv
VA_ADAPTIVEHEADLIGHT
nicht_aktiv
VA_CORNERINGLIGHT
nicht_aktiv
VA_FB
6_plus_2_keys
VA_FB_COMMUNICATION
nicht_aktiv
VA_FB_ENTERTAINMENT
aktiv
VA_FB_NAVIGATION
nicht_aktiv
VA_FM_AM_TOGGLE
aktiv
VA_FOND_CLIMATE
nicht_aktiv
VA_LONGDISTANCELIGHT
nicht_aktiv
VA_MANUAL_SHIFT
nicht_aktiv
VA_MODE_TOGGLE
aktiv
VA_NOAIRVENT_FINETUNING
nicht_aktiv
VA_SEATVENTILATION
nicht_aktiv
VA_WELCOMELIGHT
nicht_aktiv
FOND_MID
nicht_aktiv
HUD_HEIGHT_AJUSTMENT
nicht_aktiv
KLIMA_INDIVIDUAL
nicht_aktiv
LAST_PANEL_TIMEOUT
e89
LEGAL_DISCL_TIMEOUT
e89
MANUAL_SHIFT
nicht_aktiv
NOAIRVENT_FINE
aktiv
PIA_MENU
wert_00
FREQUENZ_TONGEBER_HINTEN
wert_01
FREQUENZ_TONGEBER_VORNE
wert_02
HANDSCHUHKASTEN_REPBLK
nicht_aktiv
HSK_RPBLCK_LOWER_THRSHKLD
wert_10
HSK_RPBLCK_UPPER_THRSHKLD
wert_15
HSK_TMER
400_ms
HSK_TMSTART
400_ms
HSK_TPAUSE
100_ms
SOROLLO_LADEABDEC_HANDS_I
nicht_aktiv
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
CONTINUEAFTERKL50
nicht_aktiv
FHM_CA_OHNE_EKS
nicht_aktiv
FHM_CA_OHNE_EKS_DELAY
wert_01
HK_GESPERRT_IN_GESICHERT
nicht_aktiv
AC_FOND
nicht_aktiv
C08_AFH_HSA
wert_01
C08_AFS
wert_02
C08_ASL
wert_01
C08_BAUART
wert_02
C08_BB_RAB
wert_01
C08_BBV
wert_01
C08_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_01
C08_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_02
C08_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
C08_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_01
C08_CBC
wert_01
C08_CSC_DYNAMIC
wert_02
C08_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_01
C08_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_02
C08_DF_DIR
wert_02
C08_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_01
C08_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_02
C08_ECBA_DCC
wert_03
C08_FBS
wert_01
C08_FLR
wert_02
C08_FZG_MASSE
wert_02
C08_GETRIEBE
wert_02
C08_GMB
wert_01
C08_GMK
wert_00
C08_GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_01
C08_GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_03
C08_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_01
C08_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_01
C08_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_02
C08_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_03
C08_LUEFTER
wert_01
C08_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_01
C08_MOTOR_ART
wert_01
C08_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_03
C08_MOTOR_SCHLEPP_P
wert_01
C08_PRE_MSR
wert_01
C08_PRE_USC
wert_01
C08_RPA
wert_02
C08_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_00
C08_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C08_SDR_CTC
wert_01
C08_SETZ_V_MAX
wert_02
C08_SST
wert_01
C08_TB_BDD
wert_01
C08_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_02
C08_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_01
C08_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_01
C08_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_03
C08_V_EINHEIT
wert_01
C08_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_02
C08_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_02
C08_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_02
C08_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_02
DSC_SWITCH
aktiv
EDC_DIMM_MAX_1
aktiv
EDC_DIMM_MAX_2
aktiv
EDC_DIMM_MIN_1
aktiv
EDC_DIMM_MIN_2
aktiv
ENTPRELLZEIT
wert_02
KOSTAL_FH_0
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_1
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_2
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_3
wert_01
STANDHEIZUNG_JBBF
nicht_aktiv
T_LIMIT
wert_02
T_LIMIT_ABSOLUT
wert_02
UBATT_LIMIT
wert_01
WASHWITHOUTWIPE_TIME
200_ms
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-6ZYL
wert_05
CBS_EINH_0AH
wegbas
CBS_SCEN_0AH
nicht_aktiv
CBS_STAT_0AH
sperre
CC_ID_AKTIV_01
wert_02
CC_ID_AKTIV_02
wert_01
CC_ID_AKTIV_06
wert_01
CC_ID_AKTIV_07
wert_01
CC_ID_AKTIV_09
wert_01
CC_ID_AKTIV_10
wert_01
CC_ID_AKTIV_11
wert_04
CC_ID_AKTIV_14
wert_03
DIGITAL_KVA
nicht_aktiv
SCHALT_HINW_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
SCHALT_PKT_BC
nicht_aktiv
SCHALT_PKT_DAUERHAFT
nicht_aktiv
SPORT_ANZEIGE
aktiv
CC_MEL_SL_BEI_DEF_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
DEAKTIV_NSL_IN_FE
aktiv
FH_VORFREIGABE
nicht_aktiv
GB_ENABLE_GURTBRINGER_BF
nicht_aktiv
GB_ENABLE_GURTBRINGER_FA
nicht_aktiv
GB_ENTPRELL_TRIGGER
wert_01
GB_QUICKSTART
nicht_aktiv
MAX_BETAETIGUNG_FOMEHO
wert_02
SL_VERZOEGERUNG
wert_02
WL_MIT_FLC
nicht_aktiv
WL_ZYKLEN
wert_01
ALC_PARAMETER_FAILSAVE_1
wert_01
ALC_PARAMETER_FAILSAVE_2
wert_01
CC_MELD_LICHT_AN_WARNUNG
aktiv
DUAL_SP_LAMPEN_ARRAY_1
wert_11
DUAL_SP_PARAMETER_2
wert_01
DUAL_SP_PARAMETER_3
wert_01
KURZSCHLUSS_CHECK_DISABLE
wert_01
OFFSET_ADC_SNU
wert_01
OFFSET_ADC_TK
wert_01
RECHTS_LENKER
nicht_aktiv
LAENDERVARIANTE_TUNER_ANT
us
TP_FUNKTION_ANT
nicht_aktiv
AMBANDS_HST
nicht_aktiv
FOND_HIGH_HST
nicht_aktiv
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-606
wert_01
IGR_XENON
wert_02
PVAR_INNEN
wert_03
PVAR_KUPPL
wert_03
CAR_COLOR_CHAMP
nicht_aktiv
AIRVENT_TOGGLE
nicht_aktiv
AUTOMATIC_TOGGLE
aktiv
SEATCLIMATE_TOGGLE
nicht_aktiv
SURROUND
nicht_aktiv
VA_CA_TMC
nicht_aktiv
AUT_OFFNEN_HK_IN_ENTLPOS
nicht_aktiv
EWS_EGS
nicht_aktiv
A_MAX_DSC
wert_01
A_MIN_DSC
wert_01
P_AUSROLL_ANTRIEB
wert_01
R_RAD_DYN_DSC
wert_00
SETZ_V_MAX_CC
wert_01
SETZ_V_MIN
wert_01
V_ABSCHALT
wert_01
WEATHERBAND_HST
nicht_aktiv
BISTABILES_RELAIS_ALT
nicht_aktiv
IGR_CODIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
CODIERUNG_PROTOKOLL
wert_01
CBS_VERSION
wert_03
KL30G_NACHLAUF_NACH_SZ1
wert_05
SCHLUESSELVARIANTE
wert_03
AUTO_SRVC_CALL
aktiv
BT_ENABLE
aktiv
CALL_SRVC_CENTER
nicht_aktiv
CAR_PHONE
nicht_aktiv
CCM_FILTER
wert_03
INTERNAL_GPS
nicht_aktiv
INTERNAL_NAD
aktiv
MOST_CHANNEL
most_async_channel
USED_MICROPHONES
wert_01
E92_E93_FZG
nicht_aktiv
EINST_HILFE
nicht_aktiv
ABBL_LZ_RKW
wert_01
ABBL_LZ_STAND
wert_01
ENDE_ABBL
wert_02
HYST_RKW
wert_01
LH_UND_NSW_NICHT_GLEICHZ
aktiv
TIPP_BLK
nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_DAR_TYPE_MASK
dar_bmw
FENSTERHEBER_FREIG_CA
nicht_aktiv
FENSTERHEBER_FREIG_DELAY
500_ms
FUELTANK_PWM_SUPPLY
nicht_aktiv
TYP_FRONTSCHEIBE_FLA
serienscheibe
VILLAGE_TYP
wert_02
ANSCHLUSS_KLEMME
wert_02
BOTSCHAFT_OHNE_POSITION
wert_01
NORMIEREN_SCHW
wert_01
SCHWELLE_VON_VORNE
wert_01
SLV2FEH_UMSCHALTZEIT
wert_01
SOFTBLOCK_AUS_SCHW
wert_01
EMPFINDLICHKEIT_ROTE
wert_01
AIRBAG_POS
nicht_aktiv
TELEFON_TYPE_C08
no_phone
AUDIO_SETUP_1
wert_01
AUDIO_SETUP_2
wert_01
DPD
wert_01
TEL_BUCH_ASYNC_CONTROL
most_control_channel
LWR_ABS_SENS_DEF
wert_01
RAMPE4_BL_0
kennlinie_02
RAMPE4_BL_1
kennlinie_02
RAMPE4_BL_2
kennlinie_02
RAMPE4_BL_3
kennlinie_02
RAMPE5_BL_0
kennlinie_02
RAMPE5_BL_1
kennlinie_02
RAMPE5_BL_2
kennlinie_02
RAMPE5_BL_3
kennlinie_02
RAMPE6_BL_0
kennlinie_02
RAMPE6_BL_1
kennlinie_02
RAMPE6_BL_2
kennlinie_02
RAMPE6_BL_3
kennlinie_02
RAMPE7_BL_0
kennlinie_02
RAMPE7_BL_1
kennlinie_02
RAMPE7_BL_2
kennlinie_01
RAMPE7_BL_3
kennlinie_01
VMAXCODIERUNG_MSV70
wert_01
VMAXCODIERUNG_MSV80
wert_00
C07_BAUART_MK60
wert_05
C07_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_03
C07_DF_DIR
wert_02
C07_MOTOR_ART_DSC_2
wert_03
C07_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_05
VORH_HEIZZ
wert_01
SCHALT_HINW_CSUM_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
IGR_HERSTELLER_A
nicht_aktiv
PBAP
aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG_APP
nicht_aktiv
VA_AIRVENT_SHORTCUT
nicht_aktiv
VA_AUTOMATIC_SHORTCUT
aktiv
VA_PDC_LOW
nicht_aktiv
VA_SEATCLIMA_SHORTCUT
nicht_aktiv
VA_SEATHEAT_SLIDER
nicht_aktiv
SVS_EIN_AUS_2
aktiv
UNICODE
nicht_aktiv
KALTCHECK_FRA_CH10_12
nicht_aktiv
KALTCHECK_RFS_CH15
nicht_aktiv
KALTCHECK_SLH_CH11_13
nicht_aktiv
TEILLAST_FRA_CH10_12
aktiv
TEILLAST_SLH_CH11_13
aktiv
ABL_AUS_BEI_FL_LH_EIN
nicht_aktiv
GB_FAILSAFE
wert_01
GB_NAD
wert_01
ENTPRELLUNG_TASTER_AKTIV
wert_01
KEINE_FREIGABE_BEWEGUNG
nicht_aktiv
KL30_LIMIT_DIAG_SW
wert_01
MAX_NEIGUNG_BF
wert_01
MAX_NEIGUNG_FA
wert_01
OFFSET_DIAG_SW
wert_01
RESTOEFFNEN
aktiv
RESTSCHLIESSEN
aktiv
SPERR_LADE_ZUSTAND
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_NEIGUNG
nicht_aktiv
TIMEOUT_FREIGABE
wert_01
ZEIT_ABRISS_PUMPE
wert_01
ZEIT_BEDIENUNG_FENSTER
wert_01
MSA_ALIVE_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
MSA_CSUM_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
MSA_ENABLE
wert_01
MSA_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
BISTABILES_RELAIS_JBBF2
nicht_aktiv
COUNTDOWN_BIS_AUS
2_min
COUNTDOWN_BIS_RESET
2_min
EINSCHLAFV_BIS_AUS
8_min
EINSCHLAFV_BIS_POWERD
5_min
EINSCHLAFV_BIS_RESET
5_min
FHSTROM_ABLAUFENDETIMEOUT
wert_02
FHSTROM_ABTAST_ZEIT
wert_01
FHSTROM_MAX_WERT_FAKTOR
wert_01
FHSTROM_STOP_ENTPRELLZEIT
wert_01
KOMP_V_DRU_1
wert_01
KOMP_V_DRU_2
wert_01
KOMP_V_DRU_3
wert_01
KOMP_V_DRU_4
wert_01
KOMP_V_WID_1
wert_01
KOMP_V_WID_2
wert_01
KOMP_V_WID_3
wert_01
KOMP_V_WID_4
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_4
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_5
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_6
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_7
wert_01
LWG_OG
wert_01
LWG_UG
wert_01
R_PAR_MAXABFALLRATE
wert_01
R_PAR_STRAPTRANSMISSION
wert_03
R_PAR_TFILT_LWDSDOT
wert_01
RESET_DAUER
wert_02
ST_DF_OUT
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_1
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_2
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_3
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_4
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_5
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_6
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_7
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_8
wert_01
ST_LWDSDOT_ABS_FILT
wert_01
ST_LWDSDOT_FAKTOR
wert_01
ST_N_PUMPE
wert_01
ST_VDOT_LENK
wert_01
ST_VDOT_MIN
wert_01
ST_VDOT_NORM
wert_01
ST_VX_KMH_1
wert_01
ST_VX_KMH_2
wert_01
TANKGEBER_PWM
aktiv
TANKGEBER_PWM_AKT_ZEIT
wert_01
TANKGEBER_PWM_PERIOD
wert_01
VDOT_MAX
wert_01
WASSER_VENTIL_BF
nicht_aktiv
WASSER_VENTIL_FA
nicht_aktiv
WASSER_VENTIL_PL
pl2
WECKER_BIS_AUS
5_wecker
WECKER_BIS_POWERDOWN
10_wecker
WECKER_BIS_RESET
10_wecker
ADAPTION_CAN
wert_01
BEHOERDE_FL_ASYNCHRON
nicht_aktiv
BEHOERDENFAHRZEUG
nicht_aktiv
BL_SCHALTLOGIK_E92_93
aktiv
CC_MELD_ABIEGL_BEI_DEF_FL
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELD_RL_BL_1_ALS_TFL
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_BLK_V_GED
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_KZL
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_RL_BL_2
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_SML
aktiv
DWA_UEBERFALL_ALARM
mit_fl
ENERGIE_UBATT_LIMIT
wert_01
ENERGIE_ZEIT_ENTPRELL
wert_01
ENERGIE_ZEIT_LIMIT
wert_01
FH_MAUT_AUF_AKTIV_BFT
aktiv
FH_MAUT_AUF_AKTIV_FAT
aktiv
FH_MAUT_ZU_AKTIV_BFT
aktiv
FH_MAUT_ZU_AKTIV_FAT
aktiv
FSP_LAMPEN_MASK_FRM2
wert_01
FSP_MASKIERUNG_FRM2
wert_01
ISP_MASKIERUNG_FRM2
wert_01
KALTCHECK_E89_FL__E7X_NSW
aktiv
KALTCHECK_E89_NSW__E7X_FL
aktiv
KALTCHECK_RL_BL_1_ALS_TFL
nicht_aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_AL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_BL
aktiv
NSL_AUS_BEI_FE_MODE
nicht_aktiv
PWM_NSL_FKT_BL_BEI_BFD
wert_08
PWM_RL_BL_1_FKT_PARKL
wert_06
RL_BL_ERSETZT_RL_BL_2
nicht_aktiv
SL_SCHALT_UMSCHALT_OPT
wert_02
TIME_WAIT_ST_WRG_ENB
wert_01
VERBAU_ABBIEGEL_PL2
nicht_aktiv
VERHALTEN_DRL_TFL
drl_h
WAIT_ST_WRG_ENB
nicht_aktiv
WARMCHECK_E89_FL__E7X_NSW
aktiv
WARMCHECK_E89_NSW__E7X_FL
aktiv
WARNBLK_ENERGY_SAVE_AHM
aktiv
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-N47
wert_01
VMAXCODIERUNG_ME17
wert_01
CODIERUNG_PROTOKOLL_MSD80
wert_01
CODIERUNG_PROTOKOLL_MSV80
wert_01
KRAFTSTOFFAUSLEGUNG
wert_01
MDRIVE_MSS
nicht_aktiv
MODELLJAHR
wert_03
EXCESS_TEMP_VOLUME
wert_00
FH_KOMFORTF_MIT_SUBST
nicht_aktiv
ZEIT_KL50_ANSTRG
wert_04
SPA
wert_02
AIRBAG_COMM_TEST_DELAY
wert_01
AIRBAG_INTRFCE_ERROR_DUR
wert_01
FIRST_POLY_COEFFICIENT
e9x
SECOND_POLY_COEFFICIENT
e9x
THIRD_POLY_COEFFICIENT
e9x
WSPEED_SIG_ERROR_DUR
wert_01
WSPEED_SIG_TEST_DELAY
wert_01
DVD_EJECT_LOCKED
free
GESAMTSCHIENENLAENGE_HALL
wert_01
MAX_TOLERANZ_HALLWERTE
wert_01
AGKB_BEIFAHRER
nicht_aktiv
AGKB_FAHRER
nicht_aktiv
NOTRUF_AACN
nicht_aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_BEIFAHRER
nicht_aktiv
SITZBAG_ROLLOVER
nicht_aktiv
SITZMEMORY_FAHRER
nicht_aktiv
CC_ID_AKTIV_05
wert_01
EDCK_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
EDCK_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
M_TAG_SKALENBELEUCHTUNG
nicht_aktiv
MMI_ENA_SHIFTLIGHTS
nicht_aktiv
MOTORSPORT
wert_02
MSA_SWITCH_ON_OFF_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
SCHALT_HINW_ALIVE_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
SHIFTLIGHTS
wert_01
SHIFTLIGHTS_1
wert_01
SHIFTLIGHTS_2
wert_01
SHIFTLIGHTS_3
wert_01
SHIFTLIGHTS_4
wert_01
TELEX_STATUS_SC
wert_02
KOMPRESSOR_MITTEL
nicht_aktiv
MANUELLES_VERDECK_E88
nicht_verbaut
MSA_NOTSTRATEGIE
nicht_aktiv
WARTUNGSINTERVALL_FZE
wert_01
ECD
aktiv
PANIC_FREIGABE_CAS_2
aktiv
AUS_BEI_NICHT_EINSCHAF
aktiv
AUS_BEI_SVAUS
aktiv
FUELTANK_PWM_ACT_TIME
wert_01
FUELTANK_PWM_PERIOD
wert_01
SOROLLO_I_MAX_C
wert_10
SOROLLO_T_MAX
wert_08
VERZOEGERUNG_HK_ANSTEUER
0_ms
WISCH_ERST_XXS_WASCH_H_07
wert_01
AUDIO_VOLUME_STEPS
e90_stereo
FULLWORD_RECOG
aktiv
TMC_REGIONAL
nicht_aktiv
KHV_GRENZE_UNTEN
wert_00
CBS_LIST
aktiv
CC_LIST
aktiv
CLIMATE_WITHOUT_PREVIEW
nicht_aktiv
ADAPTIVEHEADLIGHT
nicht_aktiv
ALBV_TOGGLE
nicht_aktiv
CORNERINGLIGHT
nicht_aktiv
DKG
nicht_aktiv
EDC
nicht_aktiv
ENTERT_NEXTSOURCE
aktiv
LONGDISTANCELIGHT
nicht_aktiv
MAP_2D
aktiv
MDRIVE_LOW
nicht_aktiv
MMDEVICE
nicht_aktiv
MMDEVICE_2
nicht_aktiv
TIME_LINE_CROSSING
nicht_aktiv
WELCOMELIGHT
aktiv
SITZBAG_SCHRAEGCRASH
nicht_aktiv
MILANSTEUERUNG_DDE7X
wert_01
ABBIEGELI_AUS_BEI_FL_LH
nicht_aktiv
ALC_IMMER_BEI_S_FLC
nicht_aktiv
ALC_NSW_NEU_ANF
aktiv
ALC_NSW_SPERREN
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_GURTBRINGER_BF
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_GURTBRINGER_FA
nicht_aktiv
FH_KURZHUB_DISABLE_FEMODE
aktiv
GB_ENTPRELL_CAN
wert_01
GB_V_MAX_KMH
wert_02
LWR_MAX_POS_NORM
wert_03
LWR_MAX_POS_REF
wert_03
LWR_OFFSET_PLATTLAUF_L
wert_01
LWR_OFFSET_PLATTLAUF_R
wert_01
ACS_NB_PT1
dx09004
ADW_ADW_2PIFGBP_HA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_2PIFGBP_VA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_BPHP1_HA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_BPHP1_VA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_BPHP2_HA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_BPHP2_VA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_IHP1_HA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_IHP1_VA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_K_SKY
dx09004
ADW_ADW_TP1_HUELL
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_ADW_SP
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_ADW1
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_ADW1_2
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_ADW2
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_ADW3
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_ADW3_2
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_VFZG_SP
dx09004
ADW_IFA_K_ADW
dx09004
ADW_IFA_K_ADW_KOM_HA
dx09004
ADW_IFA_K_ADW_KOM_VA
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_I_ADW_HA
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_I_ADW_HA_2
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_I_ADW_SP
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_I_ADW_SP_2
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_I_ADW_VA
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_I_ADW_VA_2
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_RDW
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_RDW_SP
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_VFZG_HA
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_VFZG_HA_SP
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_VFZG_VA
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_VFZG_VA_SP
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNF_ADW1
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNF_ADW2
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNF_ADW2_2
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNF_ADW3
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNF_V_SP
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNF_V_SP_2
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNL_ADW_SP
dx09004
AUFRUFFREQUENZ_F_ABT
dx09004
BLENDE_VFZG_MAX
dx09004
BLENDE_VFZG_MIN
dx09004
CHECKSUMME_EDCK
dx09004
DATENSATZNUMMER
dx09004
DATUM_AENDERUNG
dx09004
DB_FEST_I_HA
dx09004
DB_FEST_I_VA
dx09004
DUMP_MODE
dx09004
FZG_B_SENSOR_UMRECHNUNG
dx09004
FZG_DB_ZAEHNE_ABS
dx09004
FZG_DW_RADUMFANG
dx09004
FZG_V_FILTER_VFZG_TP2
dx09004
IRGL_NW_V_OFF_DELAY
dx09004
IRGL_NW_V_OFF_I_IST_MAX
dx09004
IRGL_NW_V_OFF_I_SOLL_MAX
dx09004
IRGL_NW_V_ON_I_SOLL_MAX
dx09004
KDW_KDW_ABKLING
dx09004
KDW_KDW_ADWMAX
dx09004
KDW_KDW_BPHP1
dx09004
KDW_KDW_BPTP2
dx09004
KDW_KDW_FAKTOR
dx09004
KDW_KDW_HALT
dx09004
KDW_KDW_IHP1
dx09004
KDW_KENNL_KDW
dx09004
KDW_KENNL_KDW_I_HA
dx09004
KDW_KENNL_KDW_I_VA
dx09004
KDW_KENNL_KDW_SP
dx09004
KDW_KENNL_KDW_SP_2
dx09004
KDW_KENNL_KDW_VF_SP
dx09004
LDW_KENNL_I_LDW
dx09004
LDW_KENNL_I_LDW_SP
dx09004
LDW_LDW_ADMAX
dx09004
LDW_LDW_ADMIN
dx09004
LDW_LDW_FAKTOR
dx09004
LDW_LDW_K_DYN_BESCHL
dx09004
LDW_LDW_K_DYN_BREMS
dx09004
LDW_LDW_K_STAT_BESCHL
dx09004
LDW_LDW_K_STAT_BREMS
dx09004
LDW_LDW_TP2
dx09004
LDW_LDW_TP2NL
dx09004
LDW_LDW_TP2NL_2
dx09004
LWS_VFZG_MAX
dx09004
LWS_VFZG_MIN
dx09004
MSPORT_FEST_I_HA
dx09004
MSPORT_FEST_I_VA
dx09004
NW_UNUSED
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_I_QDW_HA
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_I_QDW_HA_2
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_I_QDW_SP
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_I_QDW_SP_2
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_I_QDW_VA
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_K_DYN_VA
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_K_DYN_VA_SP
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_K_DYN_VA_SP_2
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_K_STAT
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_K_STAT_SP
dx09004
QDW_PARALL_RADSTAND
dx09004
QDW_QDW_K_DYN_FAK_HA
dx09004
QDW_QDW_LEWI_UMRECHNUNG
dx09004
QDW_QDW_TP1
dx09004
QDW_QDW_TP2NL
dx09004
QDW_QDW_V_CHARAKT_QUAD
dx09004
RDW_KENNL_I_HA
dx09004
RDW_KENNL_I_HA_SP
dx09004
RDW_KENNL_I_VA
dx09004
RDW_KENNL_I_VA_SP
dx09004
RDW_KENNL_VFZG_VA
dx09004
RDW_KENNL_VFZG_VA_SP
dx09004
RDW_RAUSCH_OFFSET_160
dx09004
RDW_RDW_HP2
dx09004
RDW_RDW_TP1
dx09004
RDW_RDW_TP2NL
dx09004
REGLER_MODE
dx09004
SOFTWARE_MODE
dx09004
SPEZIAL_MODE
dx09004
STRUKTURVERSION
dx09004
SYS_NW_SDI_MAX
dx09004
SYS_NW_SDV_MAX
dx09004
SYS_U_EEPROM_HIGH
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_A_HA
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_A_VA
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_A_VA_2
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_B_HA
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_B_HA_2
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_B_VA
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_SP
dx09004
VMESS_NB_MAX_TOL
dx09004
VMESS_NB_V_MIN
dx09004
LENKWINKELKORREKTUR_EPS
nicht_aktiv
RPA_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
MSA_ANSTEUERLOGIK
ihxx
ABZUGSPERRE_PLOCK_C6
aktiv
GETRIEBE_TYP_C6
automatik
BFD_GESPERRT_BEI_NSL
nicht_aktiv
BL_SCHALTLOGIK_E92_E93
nicht_aktiv
M3_BAUART
wert_01
M3_GETRIEBE
wert_00
M3_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
M3_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
MDYNAMIC_MODE_USA
aktiv
TANK_SCHWELLE_AUF_AB
wert_01
M3_PRE_MSR
aktiv
AMP_VARIANTE
e90
BETRIEBSLED
nicht_aktiv
CHECKSUM_6
grundcode_var
DWG_KURZ_MASSE
wert_01
DWG_KURZ_UBATT
wert_01
FAKTOR_SCHUTZ_PUMPE
wert_01
FAKTOR_SCHUTZ_WLM
wert_01
HALL01_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL01_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL01_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL01_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL02_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL02_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL02_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL02_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL03_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL03_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL03_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL03_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HALL04_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL04_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL04_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL04_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL05_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL05_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL05_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL05_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL06_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL06_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL06_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL06_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL07_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL07_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL07_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL07_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL08_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL08_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL08_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL08_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL09_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL09_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL09_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL09_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HALL10_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL10_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL10_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL10_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL11_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL11_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL11_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL11_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HALL12_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL12_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL12_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL12_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL13_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL13_DIGITAL
nicht_aktiv
HALL13_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL13_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL13_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HALL14_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL14_DIGITAL
nicht_aktiv
HALL14_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL14_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL14_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HALL15_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL15_DIGITAL
nicht_aktiv
HALL15_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL15_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL15_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HALL16_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL16_DIGITAL
nicht_aktiv
HALL16_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL16_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL16_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
KEINE_FREIGABE_CAS
nicht_aktiv
KL30G_FEHLER
aktiv
LED_AUF_CAN
aktiv
MOTOR1_FEHLER
aktiv
MOTOR1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
MOTOR1_VERBAUT
aktiv
MOTOR2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
MOTOR2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
MOTOR2_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
POTI1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
POTI1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
POTI1_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
POTI2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
POTI2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
POTI2_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
PREALARM_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
PULLUP_SW12_EIN
aktiv
PULLUP_SW12_ENDLAGE_AUS
aktiv
REL1_FEHLER
aktiv
REL1_VERBAUT
aktiv
REL2_FEHLER
aktiv
REL2_VERBAUT
aktiv
REL3_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
REL3_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
REL4_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
REL4_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
RELAIS1_2_BRUECKE
aktiv
RELAIS1_2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
RELAIS3_4_BRUECKE
nicht_aktiv
RELAIS3_4_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
SEGMENTE_POTI1
wert_01
SEGMENTE_POTI2
wert_01
SPG_DWG_ABSCHALTEN
nicht_aktiv
SPG_DWG_EIN
nicht_aktiv
SPG_DWG_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
SPG_HALL_A1_ABSCHALTEN
nicht_aktiv
SPG_HALL_A1_EIN
aktiv
SPG_HALL_A1_FEHLER
aktiv
SPG_HALL_A2_ABSCHALTEN
aktiv
SPG_HALL_A2_EIN
aktiv
SPG_HALL_A2_FEHLER
aktiv
SPG_HALL_B1_ABSCHALTEN
nicht_aktiv
SPG_HALL_B1_EIN
aktiv
SPG_HALL_B1_FEHLER
aktiv
SPG_HALL_B2_ABSCHALTEN
aktiv
SPG_HALL_B2_EIN
aktiv
SPG_HALL_B2_FEHLER
aktiv
STROM_MOTOR1_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR1_NORMAL
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR2_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR2_NORMAL
wert_01
SWITCH1_FEHLER
aktiv
SWITCH1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH1_VERBAUT
aktiv
SWITCH2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH2_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH3_FEHLER
aktiv
SWITCH3_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH3_VERBAUT
aktiv
SWITCH4_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH4_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH4_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
TEMP_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
TO_ZEIT_ABS_SPB
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ANH_SPB
wert_01
ZEIT_HALTEN_SPANNBUEGEL
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_PUMPE
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_SPANNBUEGEL
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_PUMPE_PAUSE
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_PUMPE_STOP
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_WLM_PAUSE
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_WLM_STOP
wert_01
CBS_STATUS
aktiv
CLIMATE_WO_PREVIEW
nicht_aktiv
NO_DETOUR
nicht_aktiv
BLOCKLAENGE
wert_01
SW_B_DIRECT_DRIVEMODE
wert_01
SW_B_GRR_AKTIV
wert_01
SW_B_LANGZEITABGLEICH
wert_01
SW_B_SIGNCHANGE_AY
wert_01
SW_B_SIGNCHANGE_YR
wert_01
SW_B_STELLMOTOR_VAR
wert_01
SW_I_AUFSTARTVERHALTEN
wert_01
SW_I_BREMSENVARIANTE
wert_01
SW_I_ECO_PUMPE
wert_01
SW_I_FAHRWERKVARIANTE
wert_05
SW_I_FAHRZEUGVARIANTE
wert_03
SW_I_FESTUSCFG
wert_01
SW_I_FILTER
wert_01
SW_I_KARDANGELENK
wert_01
SW_I_LWFAHRER_BL
wert_01
SW_I_PUMP_LG_ABH
wert_01
SW_I_PUMPENABSTIMMUNG
wert_01
SW_I_RIEMENUEBERSETZUNG
wert_03
SW_I_SBS_SWITCH
wert_05
SW_I_SERVOTRONIK
wert_06
SW_I_SERVOTRONIKANSCHL
wert_01
SW_I_STABI_NACHLAUF
wert_01
SW_I_TVSRPT1
wert_01
SW_I_VCH_FAHRZEUGVAR
wert_01
SW_I_ZD
wert_01
SW_I_ZM
wert_01
SW_I_ZTOTAL
wert_06
A2DP_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
API_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
API_IPOD_COM_TYPE
ipod_two_wire_seriel
API_IPOD_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
API_MTP_EIN_AUS
aktiv
API_TWO_USB
nicht_aktiv
API_USB_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
BT_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
CAR_TYPE_IPODLOGO
bmw
DUN_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_ALLOW_GPS
aktiv
ISPEECH_AUX_CONFIG
mounted
ISPEECH_BAUART_CABRIO
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_BAUREIHE_E70
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_BAUREIHE_R5X
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_BLUETOOTH_NODES
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_BMW_ASSIST
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_BMW_DEALER
aktiv
ISPEECH_BMW_HOTLINE
aktiv
ISPEECH_BMW_MOBILE
aktiv
ISPEECH_BMW_N_DEALER
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_CDC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_CID
cid_low
ISPEECH_CID_TYPE
static
ISPEECH_DAB
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_DIG_AUDIO_SRC
cd-player
ISPEECH_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_FOND_LOW
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_FOND_MID
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_HDC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_HUD
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_IBOC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_JAPAN
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_KLIMA_BASIS
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_KLIMA_HIGH
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_KLIMA_LOWTEMP
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_KLIMA_LOWVENT
aktiv
ISPEECH_MDRIVE
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_MDRIVELOW
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_MMC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_MMDEVICE
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_NAVI
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_NAVI_TYPE_JP
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_NAVI_TYPE_SV
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_NIVI
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_PDC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_RDC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_RDS_AF_FUNKTION
aktiv
ISPEECH_RVC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_SDARS
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_SINGLETUNER
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_SITZHEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_SMS
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_SPRACHE_US
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_STANDHEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_STANDLUEFTUNG
aktiv
ISPEECH_TEL_TYPE_BUSI
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TEL_TYPE_ECE
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TEL_TYPE_JAP
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TEL_TYPE_MULF
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TEL_TYPE_PROF
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TEL_TYPE_TPP
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TMC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TP_FUNKTION
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TRF
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_VA_BPI
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_VA_FB
aktiv
ISPEECH_VA_FLAP_DICONFI
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_VA_FOND_CLIMATE
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_VA_SEATVENT
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_VIDEOMODUL
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_WEATHERBAND
nicht_aktiv
SORTING_VARIANT_2MULF
standard
FBD_LOAD_POS_HK_HK
nicht_aktiv
FBD_LOAD_POS_LF_PING
nicht_aktiv
FBD_NO_LOAD_POS
aktiv
FH_RELEASE_CA_BASIC
nicht_aktiv
KL30G_EIN_HKT_AUSSEN_07
nicht_aktiv
KL30G_EIN_HKT_FBD_07
nicht_aktiv
KLR_AUS_TK
aktiv
KLSTRG_GRB_ID
wert_01
SPERRE_HKL_KEY_VALID_07
aktiv
SS_GETRIEBE_7
nicht_aktiv
STARTABBRUCH_KLR
nicht_aktiv
STARTDELAY_K_START_R5X
nicht_aktiv
TC_KL15_AUTO_OFF
nicht_aktiv
TC_KL15_AUTO_OFF_LIGHT
nicht_aktiv
TC_MSA_NO_KL15_AUTO_OFF
nicht_aktiv
TC_TIME_KL15_AUTO_OFF
wert_00
SIGNALBILD_SL
nicht_aktiv
SL_PARKL_ABSCH_12H
aktiv
WARMCHECK_RL_BL_1_ALS_TFL
nicht_aktiv
ZEIT_PARKL_AKTIVIERUNG
wert_01
DZM_UMRECHNUNG
wert_02
RDC_DISP_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
CCM_AHV_SG_5
keine_ccm
VR_EQUIPPED_TCU15
aktiv
CAN_MESSAGE
wert_01
MOTORISIERUNG_2
wert_01
C0A_AFS
wert_02
C0A_ASC_AMR_STB
wert_02
C0A_ASC_BMR_STB
wert_01
C0A_ASL
wert_01
C0A_BAUART
wert_11
C0A_BBV
wert_01
C0A_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_01
C0A_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_02
C0A_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
C0A_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_01
C0A_BERGABANSATZ
wert_02
C0A_BTM
wert_01
C0A_CBC
wert_01
C0A_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_01
C0A_DCC_C_AAT
wert_01
C0A_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_AUS
wert_02
C0A_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_EIN
wert_02
C0A_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_03
C0A_DF_DIR
wert_01
C0A_DIFF_LOCK
wert_01
C0A_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_02
C0A_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_04
C0A_ECBA_DCC
wert_03
C0A_FLR
wert_01
C0A_GETRIEBE
wert_02
C0A_GMB
wert_01
C0A_GMK
wert_00
C0A_GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_02
C0A_GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_05
C0A_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_01
C0A_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_01
C0A_HSA
wert_05
C0A_HSA_AFH_AFU
wert_01
C0A_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_02
C0A_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_01
C0A_LCL
wert_01
C0A_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_04
C0A_LUEFTER
wert_01
C0A_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_01
C0A_MOTOR
wert_05
C0A_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_11
C0A_MOTOR_SCHLEPP_P
wert_01
C0A_PRE_MSR
wert_01
C0A_PRE_USC
wert_01
C0A_RPA
wert_02
C0A_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_00
C0A_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C0A_SDR_CTC
wert_01
C0A_SETZ_V_MAX
wert_02
C0A_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_06
C0A_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_01
C0A_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_01
C0A_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_01
C0A_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_04
C0A_V_EINHEIT
wert_01
C0A_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_02
C0A_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_02
C0A_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_02
C0A_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_02
C0A_WLC
wert_01
CF_ESM_HB
wert_01
CF_ESM_LB
wert_01
CR_ESM_HB
wert_01
CR_ESM_LB
wert_01
LF_ESM
wert_01
LR_ESM
wert_01
LWK_X2
wert_01
LWK_X3
wert_01
LWK_X4
wert_01
LWK_Y1
wert_01
LWK_Y2
wert_01
LWK_Y3
wert_01
LWK_Y4
wert_01
M_ESM
wert_01
SC_X_ESM
wert_01
SC_Y_ESM
wert_01
SPURWEITE
wert_01
THETA_ESM
wert_01
JUMP_RDC_RPA_MENU
aktiv
VERSTELL_SCHALTER_TYP_FAS
wert_01
VERSTELL_SCHALTER_TYP_BFS
wert_01
FZD_MSA
aktiv
RESTSCHLIESSEN_BEI_VSW2_3
nicht_aktiv
SICHERN_HECKMODUL
aktiv
TO_ZEIT_DAEMPFEN_HECKM
wert_02
ZEIT_VERZOEGERUNG_WLV
wert_01
IGR_DELAY_TIME
wert_02
IGR_SPEED_THRESHOLD
wert_03
WASCHEN_WENN_HK_AUF
aktiv
WASCHEN_WENN_HS_AUF
aktiv
WISCHEN_WENN_HK_AUF
aktiv
WISCHEN_WENN_HS_AUF
aktiv
KMK_ZUSCHALTSCHWELLE
hoch
USB_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
IGR_CODIERUNG_0A
nicht_aktiv
IGR_HERSTELLER_0A
nicht_aktiv
TWO_MICROPHONES_ULF2
wert_01
C09_ASL
wert_00
C09_BAUART
wert_00
C09_BBV
wert_01
C09_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_00
C09_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_00
C09_BTM
wert_00
C09_CBC
wert_00
C09_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_00
C09_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_00
C09_DIFF_LOCK
wert_00
C09_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_00
C09_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_00
C09_FLR
wert_00
C09_GETRIEBE
wert_01
C09_GMB
wert_00
C09_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C09_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C09_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_00
C09_LCL
wert_00
C09_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_00
C09_LUEFTER
wert_00
C09_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_00
C09_MOTOR
wert_00
C09_PRE_MSR
wert_00
C09_PRE_USC
wert_00
C09_RPA
wert_00
C09_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_00
C09_SDR_CTC
wert_00
C09_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C09_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C09_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C09_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C09_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_00
C09_WLC
wert_01
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-6ZYL_C0B
wert_05
ALBV_TOGGLE_APP
nicht_aktiv
BGSCREEN_JUMP
aktiv
DAB_FROM_FM
wert_01
DAB_TO_FM
wert_01
MDRIVE_LOW_CCC
nicht_aktiv
MEDIA_CHAR_ENCODING
iso
MM_DEVICE
nicht_aktiv
MM_DEVICE2
nicht_aktiv
NEXT_SOURCE
aktiv
OLD_TELEMAT_STRUCT
nicht_aktiv
TDA_ASC_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
TDA_ATM_CALL_ID
standard
TDA_ATM_INTERVAL
standard
TDA_ATM_START_TIME
standard
TDA_BDA_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_AUTO_TRIG
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_CUST_MOBILE_USE
aktiv
TDA_CFG_HLC_DATA
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_IND_PDM_GR_NBR
file0
TDA_CFG_SER_ERR_SINK
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_VEHICLE_SER
nicht_aktiv
TDA_DEACTIVATE_STATUS
aktiv
TDA_HLC_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
TDA_MSC_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
TDA_SERVICE_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
TDA_TDC_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
TLC
nicht_aktiv
VA_HANGUL_TYPEWRITER
nicht_aktiv
VA_KANJI_TYPEWRITER
nicht_aktiv
EAM_TIMEDELAY_C08
e93_vorserie_us
FR_HE_PARAM_1_C08
e93_vorserie_us
FR_HE_PARAM_2_C08
e93_vorserie_us
FR_HE_PARAM_3_C08
e93_vorserie_us
FR_HE_PARAM_4_C08
e93_vorserie_us
FR_HE_PARAM_5_C08
e93_vorserie_us
FR_HE_PARAM_6_C08
e93_vorserie_us
PARAMETERSATZ_0_C08
e93_vorserie_us
ROSE_PARAM_1_C08
e93_vorserie_us
ROSE_PARAM_2_C08
e93_vorserie_us
ROSE_PARAM_C08
e93_vorserie_us
SEITEN_PARAM_C08
e93_vorserie_us
UP_FR_PARAM_C08
e93_vorserie_us
TO_ZEIT_DAEMPFEN_SCHALEN
wert_02
CKS_BR
wert_03
MSA_CODIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
ABRISS_NTC_ATEMP1
wert_01
ABRISS_NTC_ATEMP2
wert_01
ZEIT_HALTEN_SCHALEN
wert_01
E89_ASL
nicht_aktiv
E89_BSW
aktiv
E89_C8
wert_02
E89_EVB
aktiv
E89_HHC
aktiv
E89_HILLDESC_DXC_8
nicht_aktiv
E89_HPS
nicht_aktiv
E89_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE1
wert_01
E89_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE2
wert_01
E89_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE3
wert_01
E89_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE4
wert_01
E89_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_00
E89_SST
nicht_aktiv
E89_SZL
wert_07
E89_R_RAD_DYN_DSC
wert_02
IHX_CBS
nicht_aktiv
KLIMAGERAET_MIT_SCHICHTUN
nicht_aktiv
MSA_MEMORY
nicht_aktiv
MIL_SCAN_TOOL
wert_01
PADDLES
wert_00
AUTOMATIC_LIGHT_NEW
nicht_aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG_SLIDER_D
nicht_aktiv
SVS_LOW_D
nicht_aktiv
FBD_COMFORT_OPEN_LF_PING
nicht_aktiv
PA_TBEREIT_HK
wert_01
PHONE_TYPE_JAPAN
nicht_aktiv
AUX_IN_GAIN
wert_01
ISPEECH_CA_TMC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_MASK
aktiv
ISPEECH_UNIT_FEET
aktiv
MIC_SOURCE
mic_from_wire
USB_HUB
aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG_APP_9
nicht_aktiv
VIDEOMODUL_CCC_9
nicht_aktiv
DEFAULT_ONTIME
standard
SONDERKANAL_DIRAC_BYPASS
aus
DVD_AUDIO_AOP
nicht_aktiv
DVD_AUDIO_AS_DVD_VIDEO
aktiv
DVD_VIDEO_AOP
aktiv
DVD_VIDEO_AOP_TIMEOUT
wert_01
MULTICHANNEL
nicht_aktiv
LENKWINKELKORREKTUR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPORTSCHALTER_E89
aktiv
VARIANTENCODIERUNG_2
e89_var5
BLINKEN_FA
wert_02
ENTPRELLZEIT_HALLSENSOREN
wert_01
ENTPRELLZEIT_P
wert_01
ENTPRELLZEIT_SPORT
wert_04
ENTPRELLZEIT_UNLOCK
wert_01
ERROR_MASK
wert_01
FA_PWM_MAX
wert_04
FA_PWM_MIN
wert_03
HAFT_ANZ_RUECKSTEL_BIS_FS
wert_03
HAFT_ANZAHL_RUECKSTELL
wert_04
HAFT_RUECKSTELL_PERIODE
wert_01
HAFT_RUECKSTELL_VERZGRNG
wert_04
HAFT_RUECKSTELLPULSLAENGE
wert_05
SPERREN_ANZUG_PWM
wert_07
SPERREN_ANZUGSZEIT
wert_05
SPERREN_HALTE_PWM
wert_06
SUCHBEL_PWM_MAX
wert_04
SUCHBEL_PWM_MIN
wert_03
U_MAX_FS
wert_02
U_MAX_SPERREN
wert_02
U_MIN_FS
wert_02
U_MIN_SPERREN
wert_02
ALPHA
e9x_mid
AMBIENT_LUMINANCE_AXIS
e9x_mid
BETA
e9x_mid
BOUNDARY_DAY_NIGHT
e9x_mid
BOUNDARY_NIGHT_MIN
e9x_mid
CB_START_TEMPERATURE
e9x_mid
CFL_PROTECT_TEMP
e9x_mid
CHECKSUM_CID
e9x_mid
DELTA_BOUNDARY
e9x_mid
DTC_VOLTAGE_THESHOLD
e9x_mid
GAMMA
e9x_mid
HI_TEMP_DET_CONT_TIME
e9x_mid
HIGH_VOLTAGE_LEVEL
e9x_mid
HIGH_VOLTAGE_RECOVERY
e9x_mid
LCD_PWM_CURVE
e9x_mid
LCD_SHUT_DOWN_TIMING
e9x_mid
LOOP_CYCLE_COUNTER
e9x_mid
LOW_VOLTAGE_LEVEL
e9x_mid
LOW_VOLTAGE_RECOVERY
e9x_mid
MAX_DELTA
e9x_mid
MAX_OFFSET
e9x_mid
PHOTO_SENSOR_HYSTERESIS
e9x_mid
PWB_HI_TEMP_THRESHOLD
e9x_mid
PWB_SHUT_DOWN_WAIT_TIME
e9x_mid
PWM_REDUCTION_CURVE
e9x_mid
PWM_SECUR_REDUC_RATE
e9x_mid
PWM_STEP_ADDITION_10V
e9x_mid
PWM_STEP_ADDITION_12V
e9x_mid
PWM_STEP_ADDITION_14V
e9x_mid
PWM_STEP_ADDITION_16V
e9x_mid
PWM_STEP_ADDITION_9V
e9x_mid
PWM_TEMP_OBSERVING_TIME
e9x_mid
START_TEMP_T1
e9x_mid
STOP_TEMP_T2
e9x_mid
TEMPERATURE_AXIS
e9x_mid
TRAVEL_TIME_DOWN
e9x_mid
TRAVEL_TIME_UP
e9x_mid
IGR_MIT_SL_AL
aktiv
NSL_ERSETZT_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
E89_EAM_TIMEDELAY
e89_us
E89_FR_HE_PARAM_1
e89_us
E89_FR_HE_PARAM_2
e89_us
E89_FR_HE_PARAM_3
e89_us
E89_FR_HE_PARAM_4
e89_us
E89_FR_HE_PARAM_5
e89_us
E89_PARAMETERSATZ_0
e89_us
E89_SEITEN_PARAM
e89_us
E89_UP_FR_PARAM
e89_us
POL_1_E89
nicht_aktiv
POS_1_E89
nicht_aktiv
ENTPRELLZEIT_RESET_DTIMER
wert_02
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_0
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_10
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_11
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_12
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_13
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_14
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_15
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_16
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_17
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_18
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_19
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1A
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1B
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1C
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1D
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_2
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_3
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_4
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_5
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_6
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_7
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_8
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_9
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_A
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_B
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_C
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_D
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_E
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_F
e89
RESERVE
e89
KEIN_AUS_SPG_HALL_Z
aktiv
KL30_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN_FBD_Z
aktiv
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN_IDG_Z
aktiv
PUMPE1_RICHTUNG_Z
nicht_aktiv
SCATEST_Z
nicht_aktiv
SCHALEN_WEICH_AUFLEGEN_Z
aktiv
V1_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
V2_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
V3_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VOEFF_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSCHL_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW1_1_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW1_1_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW1_2_FEHLER_Z
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_2_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_5_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW2_5_LOGIK
aktiv
VSW2_5_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW4_1_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW4_1_LOGIK_Z
aktiv
VSW4_1_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW4_2_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW4_2_LOGIK_Z
aktiv
VSW4_2_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW5_1_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW5_1_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW5_2_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW5_2_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW5_3_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW6_1_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW6_1_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW9_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
NAVI_PFEIL
nicht_aktiv
TELESERVICE
nicht_aktiv
MDRIVE_SMG_MASK
nicht_aktiv
NACHLAUFTEST
nicht_aktiv
CCC_E71
nicht_aktiv
CKM_CODIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
PIA_EDC
ohne_mmi
CBS_OFF_AT_KL15OFF
nicht_aktiv
CBS_ON_OFF
aktiv
EMV_WORKAROUND_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_00
AUDIO_SIGNAL_ROUTING
wert_0
AUX_HEATING
none
ENT_MUTE_ON_CRASH
off
M_GROUP
on
OFFSET_ENT_GONG
wert_0
OFFSET_ENT_PDC
wert_0
PDC_ADAPTION_F_R
e90_stereo
RAD22_CROSSOVER
e90_stereo
RATIO_GONGS
e90_stereo
RING_MAX
wert_0
RING_MIN
wert_0
SDARS_PHONE_NUMBER_1
wert_0
TIME_DIST_SAME_PRIO
wert_0
TIME_LAG_IMG
wert_0
TIME_OUT_GONG
wert_0
VOL_SRS_MAX
wert_0
VOL_SRS_MIN
wert_0
VOL_TA_MAX
standard
VOLUME_MAX_ON
wert_0
VOLUME_STEPS
e90
RAD22_VOLUME_TABLE
e90_stereo
RAD22_VEHICLE_FILTERS
e90_stereo
RAD22_VOL_TEL_MAX
wert_0
RAD22_BMW_AKD
nicht_aktiv
CHECKSUMME_EKP3
wert_01
DATUM_UND_PUMPEN_ID
wert_01
FEHLERLIMITS
wert_01
FUNKTIONEN
wert_01
KENNLINIEN
wert_01
PUMPEN_PARAMETER
wert_01
ABSTAND_DAUERTON_KOPPLUNG
aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_NSW
nicht_aktiv
NSW_DEF_CC_MELD_TFL
nicht_aktiv
NSW_FKT_PARKL
nicht_aktiv
NSW_FKT_SL
nicht_aktiv
PWM_NSW_PARKL
wert_01
PWM_NSW_TFL
wert_01
CCM_0X42_IM_NACHLAUF
nicht_aktiv
NLF_AUS_ALLE_TUEREN
nicht_aktiv
SW_B_STELLMOTOR_VAR_C0A
wert_01
SW_I_ECO_PUMPE_C0A
wert_02
SW_I_FAHRWERKVARIANTE_C0A
wert_09
SW_I_PUMP_LG_ABH_C0A
wert_02
SW_I_PUMPENABSTIMMUNG_C
wert_01
SW_I_RIEMENUEBERSETZUNGC
wert_03
SW_I_SERVOTRONIK_C0A
wert_10
SW_I_SERVOTRONIKANSCHL_C
wert_02
SW_I_STABI_NACHLAUF_C0A
wert_01
SW_I_VCH_FAHRZEUGVAR_C0A
wert_01
SW_I_ZTOTAL_C0A
wert_10
TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_0
aktiv
C09_C8
wert_02
C0B_AFH_HSA
wert_01
C0B_AFS
wert_00
C0B_ASC_AMR_STB
wert_03
C0B_ASC_BMR_STB
wert_04
C0B_ASL
wert_00
C0B_BAUART
wert_08
C0B_BB_RAB
wert_01
C0B_BBV
wert_00
C0B_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_01
C0B_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_01
C0B_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_02
C0B_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_02
C0B_BERGABANSATZ
wert_01
C0B_BTM
wert_01
C0B_CBC
wert_00
C0B_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_00
C0B_DCC_C_AAT
wert_01
C0B_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_AUS
wert_01
C0B_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_EIN
wert_01
C0B_DCC_DTC
wert_00
C0B_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_03
C0B_DF_DIR
wert_02
C0B_DIFF_LOCK
wert_01
C0B_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_03
C0B_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_04
C0B_ECBA_DCC
wert_02
C0B_FBS
wert_01
C0B_FLR
wert_02
C0B_GETRIEBE
wert_01
C0B_GMB
wert_00
C0B_GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_01
C0B_GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_04
C0B_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0B_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0B_HSA
wert_05
C0B_HSA_AFH_AFU
wert_00
C0B_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_01
C0B_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_01
C0B_LCL
wert_00
C0B_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_01
C0B_LUEFTER
wert_00
C0B_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_00
C0B_MOTOR
wert_05
C0B_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_10
C0B_MOTOR_SCHLEPP_P
wert_02
C0B_PRE_MSR
wert_00
C0B_PRE_USC
wert_00
C0B_RPA
wert_00
C0B_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_02
C0B_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C0B_SDR_CTC
wert_00
C0B_SETZ_V_MAX
wert_01
C0B_SST
wert_01
C0B_TB_BDD
wert_01
C0B_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_05
C0B_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_01
C0B_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0B_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0B_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_03
C0B_V_EINHEIT
wert_00
C0B_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
C0B_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_01
C0B_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_01
C0B_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_01
AACN_1
aktiv
O_GW_BF_1
nicht_aktiv
O_GW_F_1
aktiv
SPSBF_1
nicht_aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_1
nicht_aktiv
EAM_TIMEDELAY_CD
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_1_CD
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_2_CD
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_3_CD
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_4_CD
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_5_CD
e90_us
PARAMETERSATZ_0_CD
e90_us
SEITEN_PARAM_CD
e90_us
UP_FR_PARAM_CD
e90_us
VMAXCODIERUNG_MSD80N43
wert_01
VMAXCODIERUNG_ME17_ECE
wert_01
SBE1_1_CD
nicht_aktiv
SPSF_1_CD
nicht_aktiv
A2DP_AUDIO_STREAMING
nicht_aktiv
AACN_DATA_SEND
aktiv
AVAIL_SERVICES_REPORTING
long
BEAMFORMING
nicht_aktiv
ECALL_TERMINATE_REDIAL
aktiv
GATS_SMSC_BACKUP
atxus_att
GATS_SMSC_DEFAULT
atxus_att
HANG_UP_E-CALL
nicht_aktiv
HIGH_POWER_MAX_TIME
8_minutes
IN_BAND_MODEM
aktiv
KEY_DATA_FETCH_BCALL
aktiv
KEY_DATA_FETCH_HOTLINE
aktiv
MAX_RS_ACTIVATIONS
wert_30
MOST_WAKEUP_LINE
aktiv
MULTIPLE_CALLS
nicht_aktiv
NAD_ALWAYS_ON
rs_provisioned
NAD_ALWAYS_ON_MAX_TIME
3_weeks
PARK_CONSUMER_TYPE
wert_00
POWER_FLLW_UP_THRESHHOLD
5_minutes
POWER_MONITOR_TYPE
kl_30b
POWER_SUBNETWORK_TYPE
short
RINGTONE
ringtone_1
SMS_TCU
nicht_aktiv
TCU_POWER_SOURCE
kl_30gf
TELEMATIC_AKD
aktiv
TELEMATIC_B-CALL
aktiv
TELEMATIC_DEALER_CALL
aktiv
TELEMATIC_E-CALL
aktiv
TELEMATIC_FCD
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_HEATING_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_HORN_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_HOTLINE_CALL
aktiv
TELEMATIC_LIGHT_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_MY_INFO
aktiv
TELEMATIC_RDL_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_TRFFC_BY_VOICE
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_VENT_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
VCARD_OVER_MOST
nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_CALLSTRATEGY_M
use_csd_paketdata
SPRACHE_1_MASK_CHAMP
us
SPRACHE_2_MASK_CHAMP
franzoesisch
SPRACHE_3_MASK_CHAMP
spanisch
SW_I_FAHRZEUGVARIANTE_C0A
wert_09
OFFSET_NEIGUNG
wert_01
DISP_ENGDAT_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
DISP_ENGDAT_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
DZM_DISP_RPM
wert_01
HU_VERBAUT_C08
radiostufe_3_4
SZ_ANSTEUERUNG
aktiv
TORQUE_3_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
VERDECKVARIANTE
wert_00
DEF_TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_CKM1
aktiv
GB_ANZ_REVERSIEREN
wert_01
GB_T_REVERSIEREN
wert_01
UNP_TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_CKM1
aktiv
NLZ_DACHMODUL_ABLEGEN
wert_01
NLZ_DACHMODUL_AUFSTELLEN
wert_01
NLZ_DACHSCHALEN_PACKEN
wert_01
NLZ_DACHSCHALEN_SCHLIE
wert_01
NLZ_HECKMODUL_OEFFNEN
wert_01
NLZ_HECKMODUL_OEFFNEN_SL
wert_01
NLZ_HECKMODUL_SCHL_SCHL
wert_01
NLZ_HECKMODUL_SCHLIE_OE
wert_01
TIMEOUT_DPF_HECKMODUL
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_HECKKLAPPE
wert_01
R_NGB_GRADIENT
wert_01
R_NGB_TOTZEIT
wert_01
R_PAR_DT
wert_01
R_PAR_TFILT_ALW
wert_01
R_PAR_TFILT_VLW
wert_01
ST_ALW_ABS_FILT
wert_01
ST_ALW_FAKTOR
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_TOTZONE_1
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_TOTZONE_2
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_TOTZONE_3
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_TOTZONE_4
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_TOTZONE_5
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_VSR_1
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_VSR_2
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_VSR_3
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_VSR_4
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_VSR_5
wert_01
ST_LWG_TOTZONE
wert_01
ST_LWG_VSR
wert_01
ST_NPUMP_MIN
wert_01
ST_VDOT_BASIS
wert_01
ST_VDOT_MAX
wert_01
ST_VDOT_NPUMP
wert_01
ST_VLW_ABS_FILT
wert_01
ST_VLW_FAKTOR
wert_01
ST_VX_KMH
wert_01
ST_VX_KMH_TOTZONE
wert_01
ST_VX_KMH_VSR
wert_01
KHV_DREHRICHTUNG_BFS
wert_01
MOTORSTECKERMAPPING
wert_01
KHV_DREHRICHTUNG_FAS
wert_01
AF_IN_CFG
tel_mute_off
CENTER_VALUE_VOL_TP_MIN
wert_0
DEFAULT_OFFSET_TP_MIN
wert_0
STANDHEIZER_ALS_ZUHEIZER
nicht_aktiv
CC_ID_AKTIV_13
wert_02
DISPLAY_TYPE
alpine_sharp_8_8_fixed
AUX_RAD22
aux
AKS_LINKS_1_CD
aktiv
AKS_RECHTS_1_CD
aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_BEIFAHRER_CD
nicht_aktiv
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-6ZYL_C0C
wert_05
COUNTRYCODE_RADIO_1
us
FZD_IGR
aktiv
AUSGANGSTEST
wert_01
CCMELDUNGEN
wert_01
GESCHWINDIGKEIT_ENDLAGE
wert_01
GESCHWINDIGKEIT_HAUPTS
wert_01
HALL_DIAGN_KONTAKT
wert_01
HALL_DIGITAL
wert_01
HALL_FEHLER
wert_01
HALL_LOGIK
wert_01
HALL_VERBAUT
wert_01
HALTEKOMBINATION
wert_01
HYDRAULIK_FEHLER
wert_01
HYDRAULIK_VERBAUT
wert_01
INKR_TOLERANZ
wert_01
INKR_VERR_OFFEN
wert_01
KOMFORT_BEDIENUNG
wert_01
LED_KONFIGURATION
wert_01
MOTOR_FEHLER
wert_01
MOTOR_VERBAUT
wert_01
REST_OEFFNEN_SCHLIESSEN
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_FUNK
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_TASTER
wert_01
SPERRBEDINGUNGEN
wert_01
SPG_FEHLER
wert_01
SPG_HALL_AUSSCHALTEN
wert_01
SPG_HALL_EINSCHALTEN
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR_NORMAL
wert_01
SWITCH_FEHLER
wert_01
SWITCH_LOGIK_PULLUP
wert_01
SWITCH_VERBAUT
wert_01
ZEIT_BLOCK_MOTOR
wert_01
LAT_EBD
nicht_aktiv
US_VEHICLE
nicht_aktiv
OELWARTUNGSINTERVALLMSS1
wert_02
AGKB_BEIFAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
AGKB_FAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
AGKB_LINKS_1
nicht_aktiv
AGKB_RECHTS_1
nicht_aktiv
ARS_BEIFAHRER_1
aktiv
ARS_FAHRER_1
aktiv
ARS_LINKS_1
nicht_aktiv
ARS_RECHTS_1
nicht_aktiv
EAM_TIMEDELAY_E88_C20
e88_us
FR_HE_PARAM_1_E88_C20
e88_us
FR_HE_PARAM_2_E88_C20
e88_us
FR_HE_PARAM_3_E88_C20
e88_us
FR_HE_PARAM_4_E88_C20
e88_us
FR_HE_PARAM_5_E88_C20
e88_us
FR_HE_PARAM_6_E88_C20
e88_us
GURTZUSTAND_BEIFAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
GURTZUSTAND_FAHRER_1
aktiv
NOTRUF_AACN_1
nicht_aktiv
PARAMETERSATZ_0_E88_C20
e88_us
ROSE_II_1
nicht_aktiv
ROSE_PARAM_E88_1_C20
e88_us
ROSE_PARAM_E88_2_C20
e88_us
ROSE_PARAM_E88_C20
e88_us
SBR_SENSOR_BEIFAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_FAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
SEITEN_PARAM_E88_C20
e88_us
SITZMEMORY_FAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
UP_FR_PARAM_E88_C20
e88_us
ZMZ_E70_1
nicht_aktiv
ZMZ_E88_ECE_1
nicht_aktiv
ZMZ_E88_ECE_FGS_1
aktiv
ZMZ_E88_US_1
nicht_aktiv
ZMZ_E93_1
nicht_aktiv
AKS_LINKS_C20
nicht_aktiv
AKS_RECHTS_C20
nicht_aktiv
POL_MAX_SCHWELLE_C20
wert_01
POL_MIN_SCHWELLE_C20
wert_01
UPFRONT_LINKS_C20
nicht_aktiv
UPFRONT_RECHTS_C20
nicht_aktiv
SBR_BEIFAHRER_1_ABG
aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG_MASK
nicht_aktiv
GET_POSITION_TIMEOUT
0_minuten
INBAND_MODEM_TIMER
wert_30
SEAT
wert_00
BERGAB_GERASTET_C0E
wert_05
BERGAB_KENNEN_C0E
wert_04
BERGABANSATZ
wert_01
C_AAT_SCHUB_AUS_OFFSET
wert_01
C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_KORR_SKAL
wert_02
C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_OFFSET
wert_01
DCC_DTC
wert_00
P_AUSROLL_ANTRIEB_C0E
wert_04
SCHUBABSCHALTUNG_C0E
wert_01
C8_BDSC
wert_01
SZL_BDSC
wert_05
EAM_TIMEDELAY_CD_C21
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_1_CD_C21
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_2_CD_C21
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_3_CD_C21
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_4_CD_C21
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_5_CD_C21
e90_us
PARAMETERSATZ_0_CD_C21
e90_us
SEITEN_PARAM_CD_C21
e90_us
UP_FR_PARAM_CD_C21
e90_us
BORDNETZHOCHOHMIGKEIT
aktiv
REIBUNGSERKENNUNG
aktiv
NEUES_FSE_KONZEPT
nicht_aktiv
PA_SUPERRANGE_R56
nicht_aktiv
ACC_CIC
nicht_aktiv
ACC_SGN
nicht_aktiv
ACTIVE_BACKREST_ADJ
nicht_aktiv
ADRESSBOOK
nicht_aktiv
AF_FUNKTION
af_aus
AREA_CODE_DVD
area_code_1
ASSIST
nicht_aktiv
ASSIST_AKD
aktiv
ASSIST_AUTOMATIC_SERVREQ
aktiv
ASSIST_BCALL
aktiv
ASSIST_ECALL
aktiv
ASSIST_FCD
aktiv
ASSIST_HOTLINE
aktiv
ASSIST_INITIALIZATION
nicht_aktiv
ASSIST_MY_INFO
aktiv
ASSIST_REMOTE_DOORLOCK
aktiv
ASSIST_REMOTE_HORNLIGHT
nicht_aktiv
ASSIST_REMOTE_HVAC
aktiv
ASSIST_SERVREQ
aktiv
ASSIST_SVR_SHOW
nicht_aktiv
ASSIST_VEHICLEFINDER_SHOW
aktiv
ASSIST_VI_PLUS
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_SYSTEM_CIC
stereo
AUX1
standard
AUX2_INTEGRATED_IN_RSE
wert_255
AUX4
standard
BACKDOOR_OPENINGANGLE
nicht_aktiv
BEHANDLUNG_2S_TIMER
aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTENT
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_AUX_HU
aktiv
CDMM_BLUETOOTH_AUDIO
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_DVD_SINGLE
aktiv
CDMM_ES
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_AUDIOTRACE
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_AUTOSTORE
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_BML
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_EPG
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_FOLLOWING
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_PRESETLIST
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_TELETEXT
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB_AUDIO_DOUBLE
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB_AUDIO_SINGLE
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_VIDEO
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_BCALL
aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_BT
aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_DEALER
aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_HOTLINE
aktiv
DAB_LAENDERVARIANTEN
nicht_aktiv
DCC
aktiv
DELTA_NAV_ENT
standard
DOOR_LOCKING_SELECTABLE
aktiv
DVDAUDIO_AOP
nicht_aktiv
DVDVIDEO_AOP
nicht_aktiv
ENTWICKLER_MENUE
nicht_aktiv
ENTWICKLER_MENUE_ASIEN
nicht_aktiv
EXTERNER_MOST
aktiv
FGR
nicht_aktiv
FOLLOWING_AVAILABLE
aktiv
GUIDED_TOURS
nicht_aktiv
GUIDING_TIMING
us
HEADUP_DISPLAY
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_INDEPENDENT_HEATING
nicht_aktiv
IPD_BEHANDLUNG
nicht_aktiv
KOPIEREN_VON_PROFILEN
aktiv
LANE_DEPARTURE_WARNING
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_CAM_LEGALDISCLAIMER
ld_mit_timeout
MACRO_NIVI
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_NIVICAM_LDISCLAIMER
ld_mit_timeout
MACRO_PDC
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_PDC_TOPVIEW
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_PMA
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_REARVIEW
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_SIDEVIEW
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_TRAILER_COUPLING
nicht_aktiv
MICROPHONE
no_microphone
MMS
standard
MULTICHANNEL_MMC_DVD
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_2D_MAP_OPTIONS
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_3D_MAP_OPTIONS
aktiv
NAVI_FLEET_MODE
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MAPMODE_AUTOMATIC
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MAPSCROLL_LIGHTBEAM
aktiv
NAVI_MECCA_INDICATOR
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_ROAD_PREVIEW
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_SHOW_GEOCORDINATES
aktiv
NAVI_TRAFFIC_INFO_MAP
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_USE_WHILE_UPDATE
aktiv
NVC
wert_255
OFFSET_ENT_NAV
standard
ONLINE_CONFIG_TABLE_INDEX
config_table_1
PHONE_MPC
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_OBJPUSH_MENUE
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_SMS
nicht_aktiv
PIA_MMI
kein_pia_menue
PIA_PORTIERUNGSMASTER
aktiv
PIA_RESERVED
nicht_aktiv
PIA_RUECKSETZEN_DEFAULT
aktiv
POI_DETAILS
nicht_aktiv
PORTIERUNG
aktiv
RADIO_DAB
nicht_aktiv
RADIO_IBOC
nicht_aktiv
RADIO_SDARS
nicht_aktiv
RADIO_WEATHERBAND
nicht_aktiv
RGB_YUV_AUX1
reserved
RPA_CIC
aktiv
RSE_HIGH
nicht_aktiv
RSE_INTERNAL_VIDEO_PLAYBK
wert_255
RVC_CIC
wert_255
SERVICE_MENUE
aktiv
SHUTDOWN_DELAY_TIMER_1
wert_01
SHUTDOWN_DELAY_TIMER_2
wert_01
SIDE_VIEW_CAMERA
wert_255
SMG
nicht_aktiv
SPRECHERWAHL1
weiblich
SPRECHERWAHL2
weiblich
SPRECHERWAHL3
weiblich
SYSTEM_GPS_RECEIVER
aktiv
SYSTEM_TTS
nicht_aktiv
TELEX
nicht_aktiv
TI_CA_TMC
nicht_aktiv
TI_CA_TPEG
aktiv
TI_DETOUR_BUTTON_DISABLED
nicht_aktiv
TI_FALLBACK_DISABLED
nicht_aktiv
TI_POPUPS_DISABLED
nicht_aktiv
TI_TMC
nicht_aktiv
TI_TMC_REGIONAL
nicht_aktiv
TI_TPEG
nicht_aktiv
TI_USE_COMBI_DISABLED
nicht_aktiv
TI_VICS
nicht_aktiv
TI_VINFO_SERVICES
nicht_aktiv
TIMER_VOLLBILDKARTE
permanent
TV
wert_255
TVC
wert_255
TVM_VARIANTEN
kein_tvm
USB_AVAILABLE
aktiv
VOL_NAV_MAX
standard
VOL_NAV_MIN
standard
YC_AUX1
reserved
YC_AUX4
reserved
DKG_CIC
nicht_aktiv
EDC_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_ASC_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_ATM_ACTIVE_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_BDA_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_DEACTIVATE_STATUS_CIC
aktiv
TDA_HLC_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_MSC_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_TDC_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
MMC_CIC
wert_255
GETRIEBE_EMF
automatik
DAUER_SPRITZIMPULSE_JBBF
1000_ms
AG_M_ALWR
wert_01
AHL2_ENABLE
aktiv
ALWR_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
C1_HORI_BF
wert_01
C1_HORI_FA
wert_02
C1_VERT_BF
wert_02
C1_VERT_FA
wert_04
C2_HORI_BF
wert_01
C2_HORI_FA
wert_02
C2_VERT_BF
wert_01
C2_VERT_FA
wert_04
E__HORI_BF
wert_01
E__HORI_FA
wert_04
E__VERT_BF
wert_02
E__VERT_FA
wert_04
E3_HORI_BF
wert_01
E3_HORI_FA
wert_02
E3_VERT_BF
wert_01
E3_VERT_FA
wert_02
F_A_ALWR
wert_01
F_ALWR
wert_01
F_SWEG_ALWR
wert_01
GL_ALWR
wert_01
LWR_DIAG_COOL_TIME
wert_01
LWR_DIAG_HEAT_TIME
wert_01
MAX_KRUEMM
wert_01
NSW_AUTOBAHN
wert_02
OFFSET_GESCHW
wert_02
R_SWEG_ALWR
wert_01
REF_DEMO
wert_18
STRST_MAXDIFF_ALWR
wert_01
T_ALWR_AM
wert_01
T_ALWR_AUS
wert_01
T_ALWR_MKR
wert_01
T_ALWR_NST
wert_01
T_ALWR_SW
wert_01
V__HORI_BF
wert_01
V__HORI_FA
wert_02
V__VERT_BF
wert_01
V__VERT_FA
wert_04
V_ALWR_AM
wert_01
V_ALWR_AN
wert_01
V_ALWR_AUS
wert_01
V_ALWR_BAB1
wert_01
V_ALWR_BAB2
wert_01
V_HI_AUTOB
wert_01
V_HI_STADT
wert_01
V_LO_AUTOB
wert_01
V_LO_STADT
wert_01
V_MID_LANDSTR
wert_01
V_MIN_KRUEMM
wert_01
V_NSW
wert_01
VERZ_REF_DEMO
wert_05
W_ALWR_EKR
wert_01
W_ALWR_MKR
wert_01
W_ALWR_SW
wert_01
WEG_GERADE
wert_02
Z_ALWR_NST
wert_01
Z_ALWR_SW
wert_01
ZEIT_AUTOB
wert_01
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-N57
wert_01
ISPEECH_MDRIVEMENU
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_MMDEVICEVIAMULF
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_OLDTELEMAT_STRUCT
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_PDC_LOW
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_REG
aktiv
IGR_HERSTELLER
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_FBD
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_IDG
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_TUER
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_OEFF_TAST
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_OEFF_TUER
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_SCHL_TAST
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_SCHL_TUER
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_OEFF_TAST
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_OEFF_TUER
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_SCHL_TAST
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_SCHL_TUER
nicht_aktiv
COMFORT_GESCHWINDIGKEIT
wert_01
COMFORT_STROM
wert_01
FH_CABRIO_THERMOSCHUTZ
nicht_aktiv
FH_CABRIO_WIEDERHOLSPERRE
aktiv
FH_T_SCHUTZ_VERSTAERKUNG
wert_01
FH_T_SCHUTZ_WIDERSTAND
wert_01
FH_T_SCHUTZ_ZEITKONSTANT
wert_01
SPORT_GESCHWINDIGKEIT
wert_01
SPORT_STROM
wert_01
VERZOEGERUNG_HK_A
wert_03
VERZOEGERUNG_HK_ANST_C09
wert_01
VERZOEGERUNG_HK_B
wert_02
VERZOEGERUNG_HK_C
wert_02
VERZOEGERUNG_HK_D
wert_02
ZWP_ABSCHALTUNG_DKG
nicht_aktiv
ZWP_ABSCHALTUNG_EGS
nicht_aktiv
BAUDRATE_SBE_BEIFAHRER_1
wert_01
BAUDRATE_SBE_FAHRER_1
wert_01
ADAPTIVER_BEIFAHRERAIRBAG
nicht_aktiv
AGKL_1
nicht_aktiv
AGKR_1
nicht_aktiv
AUFROLLSTRAMMER_LINKS_1
nicht_aktiv
AUFROLLSTRAMMER_RECHTS_1
nicht_aktiv
KNIEAIRBAG_BEIFAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
KNIEAIRBAG_FAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
SEAT_BELT_MONITOR_ACSM2
wert_01
AUDIOMIXING_CONCEPT
on
CROSSOVER_RAD1
standard
GONG_ON_OFF
on
LEVEL_ADJUSTMENT
standard
MONO_ANALOG_IN
off
PDC_ON_OFF
off
PHASE_SHIFTER
standard
RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCES_RAD1
e90_stereo
VEHICLE_FILTERS_RAD1
standard
VOL_TA_MIN_RAD1
e90
VOL_TEL_MAX_RAD
wert_0
OFFSET_ENT_GONG_RAD1
standard
OFFSET_ENT_PDC_RAD1
standard
TIME_DIST_SAME_PRIO_RAD1
pl2
VOL_GONG_MAX_RAD1
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MIN_RAD1
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MAX_RAD1
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MIN_RAD1
e90_stereo
VOLUME_STEPS_RAD1
e90
AUDIO_SYSTEM_RAD1
pl2_stereo
VOLUME_MAX_ON_RAD1
standard
DACH_ABTAKTEN
aktiv
FAKTOR_PUMPE_PAUSE
wert_01
FAKTOR_PUMPE_STOP
wert_01
FAKTOR_SCHUTZ_PUMPE_E89
wert_01
KLAPPE_BEI_VSW1_1
aktiv
NEIGUNG_OFFSET
wert_02
SCA1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
SCA2_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
T_DEPRESSURE_DIFF
wert_01
T_MAX_DEPRESSURE
wert_01
VSW8_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
VSW8_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
IGR_HERSTELLER_0D
nicht_aktiv
ANZAHL_N_POSITIONEN
wert_01
ANZAHL_NA_POSITIONEN
wert_01
LAENDERVARIANTE
wert_02
LED_BLINKFREQUENZ
wert_01
LED_BLINKSTATUS
wert_01
MAX_LEUCHTD_FB
wert_01
MAX_LEUCHTD_SB
wert_01
MIN_LEUCHTD_FB
wert_01
MIN_LEUCHTD_SB
wert_01
PWM_LED_BCKGRND_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_BCKGRND_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_DS_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_DS_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_MINUS_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_MINUS_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_N_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_N_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_NULL_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_NULL_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_OPT_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_OPT_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_PLUS_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_PLUS_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_R_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_R_L
wert_01
TAG_NACHT_SCHW
wert_01
VERZOEG_KL_R_AUS
wert_01
ZEITPARAMETER_T1
wert_01
ZEITPARAMETER_T2
wert_01
UEKB_AUSFAHREN
aktiv
UEKB_EINFAHREN
aktiv
MDRIVE_MENU
nicht_aktiv
RSEMIDPLUS_AVAILABLE
nicht_aktiv
SVR
nicht_aktiv
TV_FRONT_ENABLED
nicht_aktiv
VEHICLE_FINDER
nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_DENY_C0B
deny_slow_key
MDRIVE_MENUE
nicht_aktiv
OLD_TELEMATICS_STRUCTURE
nicht_aktiv
REAR_VIEW_CAM
nicht_aktiv
REG_FUNCTION
nicht_aktiv
STOLEN_VEHICLE_REC
nicht_aktiv
TOW_BAR
nicht_aktiv
RAD22_RATIO_GONGS
e90_stereo
STOLEN_VEHICLE_MODE
nicht_aktiv
VEHICLE_FINDER_MODE
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_MIXING_CONCEPT
on
DELTA_GONG_ENT_RAD2
wert_0
DELTA_PDC_ENT_RAD2
wert_0
GONG_PDC_DISPLAY
aktiv
GONGS
aktiv
M_GROUP_B
off
MINI_NAVIGATION
off
RAD2_VOLUME_TABLE
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MAX_RAD2
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MIN_RAD2
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MAX_RAD2
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MIN_RAD2
e90_stereo
VOL_RING_MAX
wert_0
VOL_RING_MIN
wert_0
VOLUME_MAX_ON_C50
standard
ALKS_E89
nicht_verbaut
ERSTE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_M15
wert_01
ERSTE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_PG15
wert_01
IGR_E89
nicht_verbaut
KMK_ZUSCHALTSCHWELLE_E89
schwelle_hoch
KOMPRESSOR_KUPPLUNG_E89
nicht_verbaut
LAENDERVARANTE_E89
us
LL_RL
ll
MSA_ANZEIGELOGIK
anzeige_ihkx
MSA_E89
nicht_verbaut
MSA_MEMORYFUNKTION
nicht_aktiv
SOLARSENSORKENNLINIE_E89
kennlinie_01
TAKTUNGSDAUER_HHS_E89
wert_01
UEBERSETZUNG_KOMPRESSOR_B
wert_03
ZWEITE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_E89
wert_01
AGKBL
nicht_aktiv
AGKBR
nicht_aktiv
BLD
aktiv
E89_FR_HE_PARAM_6
e89_us
E89_ROSE_PARAM
e89_us
E89_ROSE_PARAM_1
e89_us
E89_ROSE_PARAM_2
e89_us
NOTRUF_AACN_ZABG
aktiv
SBE1_1_ZABG
nicht_aktiv
SBR_BEIFAHRER_1_ZABG
nicht_aktiv
SBR_FAHRER_1_ZABG
nicht_aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_BEIFAHRER_ZABG
nicht_aktiv
SPSBF
nicht_aktiv
SPSFA
nicht_aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_AUS
aktiv
ZMZ_1
aktiv
ZMZ_2
nicht_aktiv
ABGASKLAPPE
wert_01
KLEMME_15
wert_01
CVS_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
CVS_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
EMF_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
EMF_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
FDS_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
FDS_CSUM_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
FDS_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
FDS_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
IGR_HERSTELLER_DDE
nicht_aktiv
MINDZEIT_VR_SEN_FT_AKTIV
wert_01
PDC_ADAPTION_F_R_RAD22
e90_stereo
RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCES_R22
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MAX_RAD22
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MIN_RAD22
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MAX_RAD22
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MIN_RAD22
e90_stereo
VOLUME_STEPS_RAD22
e90
PDC_ADAPTION_F_R_RAD1
e90_stereo
RATIO_GONGS_RAD1
e90_stereo
VOLUME_ADJ_RAD1
e90_stereo
SIDEBAG_LINKS_1_ACSM
aktiv
SIDEBAG_RECHTS_1_ACSM
aktiv
KL_15_ANSTEUERUNG
wert_01
GESCHW_ABH_SPERREN_AKTIV
wert_02
GESCHW_ABH_SPERREN_ENTPR
wert_02
GESCHW_ABH_SPERREN_SCHW
wert_02
IGR_HERSTELLER_1A
nicht_aktiv
BASE_FEHL_EINTR_1
wert_01
CKS_BL_1
wert_15
GESCHW_NOT_PROGR_1
wert_02
GESCHW_TAB_1_0
kennlinie_07
GESCHW_TAB_1_1
kennlinie_07
GESCHW_TAB_1_2
kennlinie_07
GESCHW_TAB_1_3
kennlinie_07
GESCHW_TAB_1_4
kennlinie_08
KL_ABST_POSIT_LI_1
wert_04
KL_ANSCHLAG_OPT_LI_1
wert_09
KL_ANSCHLAG_WEICH_LI_1
wert_09
KL_HS_GRAD_LOW_1
wert_07
KL_NUL_LAGE_SENSOR_LI_1
wert_04
KL_RAMP_BREMS_1
wert_02
KL_REF_SPEED_1
wert_06
KL_SIZE_RAMP_BESCH_1
wert_05
KL_SIZE_RAMP_BREMS_1
wert_05
LWR_ABST_POSIT_1
wert_12
LWR_ANSCHLAG_OPT_1
wert_09
LWR_ANSCHLAG_WEICH_1
wert_10
LWR_HS_GRAD_LOW_1
wert_09
LWR_HS_GRAD_WERT_1
wert_08
LWR_MAX_WERT_START_1
wert_01
LWR_MAX_WINKEL_MIN_1
wert_10
LWR_MAX_WINKEL_PL_1
wert_08
OFFSET_FEHL_EINTR_1
wert_01
RAMPE_ZUS_1_0
kennlinie_6
RAMPE_ZUS_1_1
kennlinie_6
RAMPE_ZUS_1_2
kennlinie_6
RAMPE0_BL_1_0
kennlinie_07
RAMPE0_BL_1_1
kennlinie_06
RAMPE0_BL_1_2
kennlinie_06
RAMPE0_BL_1_3
kennlinie_06
RAMPE1_BL_1_0
kennlinie_05
RAMPE1_BL_1_1
kennlinie_05
RAMPE1_BL_1_2
kennlinie_06
RAMPE1_BL_1_3
kennlinie_06
RAMPE2_BL_1_0
kennlinie_06
RAMPE2_BL_1_1
kennlinie_05
RAMPE2_BL_1_2
kennlinie_06
RAMPE2_BL_1_3
kennlinie_05
RAMPE3_BL_1_0
kennlinie_04
RAMPE3_BL_1_1
kennlinie_03
RAMPE3_BL_1_2
kennlinie_03
RAMPE3_BL_1_3
kennlinie_03
STROM_NORMAL_LWR_1
wert_02
STROM_RAMPE_LWR_1
wert_02
UNTER_KORREKT_WERT_1
wert_03
COUNTRYCODE_RADIO_2
us
R2_RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCES
e90_stereo
RAD2_CROSSOVER
e90_stereo
RAD2_DISPLAY_LOGIC7
nicht_aktiv
TIME_DIST_SAME_PRIO_RAD2
pl2
SP_ANZEIGE
nicht_aktiv
SP_ANZEIGE_1
nicht_aktiv
SP_ANZEIGE_2
nicht_aktiv
SP_ANZEIGE_3
nicht_aktiv
SP_ANZEIGE_4
nicht_aktiv
ANZ_SCHEIBEN_AB_E88
wert_01
ANZ_SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMPL_E88
wert_01
AUSGANGSTEST_E88
wert_01
BAUREIHE_E88
wert_01
CCMELDUNGEN_E88
wert_01
ENTPRELL_TASTER_AKTIV_E88
wert_01
FAKTOR_SCHUTZ_PUMPE_E88
wert_01
FAKTOR_SCHUTZ_WLM_E88
wert_01
GESCHWIND_ENDLAGE_E88
wert_01
GESCHWIND_HAUPTS_E88
wert_01
HALL_DIAGN_KONTAKT_E88
wert_01
HALL_DIGITAL_E88
wert_01
HALL_FEHLER_E88
wert_01
HALL_LOGIK_E88
wert_01
HALL_SEGMENTE_E88
wert_01
HALL_VERBAU_E88
wert_01
HALTEKOMBINATION_E88
wert_01
HALTEZEIT_E88
wert_01
HS_VERS_KS_MASSE_E88
wert_01
HS_VERS_UNGUELTIG_E88
wert_01
HYDRAULIK_FEHLER_E88
wert_01
HYDRAULIK_VERBAUT_E88
wert_01
HYSTERESE_KL30_E88
wert_01
INKR_TOLERANZ_E88
wert_01
INKR_VERR_OFFEN_E88
wert_01
KL30_LIMIT_DIAG_SW_E88
wert_01
KOMFORT_BEDIENUNG_E88
wert_01
LED_KONFIG_E88
wert_01
MAX_NEIGUNG_BF_E88
wert_01
MAX_NEIGUNG_FA_E88
wert_01
MAX_UEBERSPANNUNG_E88
wert_01
MIN_TEMPERATUR_E88
wert_01
MIN_UNTERSPANNUNG_E88
wert_01
MOTOR_FEHLER_E88
wert_01
MOTOR_VERBAUT_E88
wert_01
OFFSET_DIAG_SW_E88
wert_01
PUMPE_ALARM_E88
wert_01
PUMPE_PREALARM_E88
wert_01
REST_OEFFNEN_SCHLIE_E88
wert_01
SCHALTER_SEGM_E88
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_FUNK_E88
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_TASTER_E88
wert_01
SCHWELLE_KL15_E88
wert_01
SPERRBEDINGUNGEN_E88
wert_01
SPG_FEHLER_E88
wert_01
SPG_HALL_AUSSCHALTEN_E88
wert_01
SPG_HALL_EINSCHALTEN_E88
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR_BLOCK_E88
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR_NORMAL_E88
wert_01
SWITCH_FEHLER_E88
wert_01
SWITCH_LOGIK_PULLUP_E88
wert_01
SWITCH_VERBAUT_E88
wert_01
TEMP_VERBAUT_E88
wert_01
TIMEOUT_FREIGABE_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ABLEGEN_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ABS_SPB_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ANH_SPB_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ANH_VDK_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_AUSHEBEN_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_SCHL_VDK_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_WLM_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_ABRISS_PUMPE_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_BEDIEN_FENSTER_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_BLOCK_MOTOR_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_HALTEN_SPANNBUE_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHDRUECKEN_HS_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_PUMPE_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_SPANNBU_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_PUMPE_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_VMOTOR_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_RELAIS_TREIBER_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHEIBEN_AUF_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_PUMP_PAUS_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_PUMP_STOP_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_WLM_PAUSE_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_WLM_STOP_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_SLEEP_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_TREIBER_RELAIS_E88
wert_01
SEAT_BELT_MONITOR_CD
wert_01
KL_ABST_POSIT_RE_1
wert_05
KL_ANSCHLAG_OPT_RE_1
wert_09
KL_ANSCHLAG_WEICH_RE_1
wert_11
KL_NUL_LAGE_SENSOR_RE_1
wert_05
NOTRUF_AACN_2
nicht_aktiv
PHONEBOOK_PRIORITY_C12
wert_02
PA_TAGE_REAR_RL_MIRROW
nicht_aktiv
ADW_KOM_HA_S
dx00000
ADW_KOM_HA_S_PLUS
dx00000
ADW_KOM_VA_S
dx00000
ADW_KOM_VA_S_PLUS
dx00000
ADW_VERDECK_FAKTOR_HA
dx00000
ADW_VERDECK_FAKTOR_VA
dx00000
AUFBAU_RUCK_DTP1
dx00000
AUFBAU_RUCK_KPSHIFT
dx00000
BLOCKFILL_1
dx00000
BLOCKFILL_2
dx00000
BLOCKFILL_3
dx00000
E89_STATUS_REG
dx00000
KDW_KDW_BPTP2_2
dx00000
KDW_KENNL_KDW_2
dx00000
KDW_KENNL_KDW_I_HA_2
dx00000
KDW_KENNL_KDW_VF_SP_2
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_HA
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_HA_2
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_HA_SP
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_HA_SP_2
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_VA
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_VA_2
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_VA_3
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_VA_SP
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_VA_SP_2
dx00000
LDW_KENNL_I_LDW_SP_2
dx00000
QDW_KENNL_RDW_QDW
dx00000
QDW_KENNL_RDW_QDW_SP
dx00000
QDW_KENNL_RDW_QDW_SP_2
dx00000
QDW_QDW_DYN_HA_S
dx00000
QDW_QDW_DYN_VA_S
dx00000
QDW_QDW_K_DYN_HA_NORMAL
dx00000
QDW_QDW_STAT_S
dx00000
QDW_QDW_TP1_2
dx00000
STROMBEGRENZUNG_KOMF_HA
dx00000
STROMBEGRENZUNG_KOMF_VA
dx00000
STROMBEGRENZUNG_MSPORT_HA
dx00000
STROMBEGRENZUNG_MSPORT_VA
dx00000
STROMBEGRENZUNG_SPORT_HA
dx00000
STROMBEGRENZUNG_SPORT_VA
dx00000
ASSIST_ECALL_CALL_HANGUP
aktiv
CDMM_USB_AUDIO_AZ_SEARCH
nicht_aktiv
COMBOX
nicht_aktiv
HIGH_BEAM_ASSISTANT
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_AIRLAMINATION_CODRV
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_AIRLAMINATION_DRV
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_AUTOMATIC_INTENSITY
aktiv
HVAC_CABRIO
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_FOND_ACTIVATION
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_INDEPENDENT_AIR
aktiv
HVAC_POPUP_AIRDISTR
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_POPUP_AUTO_TOGGLE
aktiv
INTERVAL_LCP_ECHO_REQUEST
value_0
LCP_ECHO_REQUEST
aktiv
NAVI_RNC_MAINMAP_TEXT
permanent
NIGHTVISION_1
nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_SER_ERR_SINK_CIC
aktiv
ONLINE_DAR_TYPE_KORR
dar_us
TDA_CFG_CUST_MOBILE_USE_M
nicht_aktiv
TDA_DEACTIVATE_STATUS_M
aktiv
ISPEECH_TELESERVICE
nicht_aktiv
C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_KORR_05
wert_00
E89_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_00
KLEMME_15B
wert_01
E89_SITZBAG_SCHRAEGCRASH
nicht_aktiv
E89_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
E89_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_01
E89_P_AUSROLL_ANTRIEB
wert_01
FZD_KOMFORT_POS_AUF
nicht_aktiv
FZD_KOMFORT_POS_ZU
nicht_aktiv
FDS_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
M_GROUP_C
l7_dspl_off_hk_amp
BL_POWER_OFF
e6x_65s
BL_POWER_ON
e6x_65s
CHECKSUM_CID_A
e6x_65s
CHECKSUM_RECALC
e6x_65s
DAY_MAX
e6x_65s
DAY_MAX_BRIGHTNESS
e6x_65s
DAY_MIN
e6x_65s
DAY_MIN_BRIGHTNESS
e6x_65s
DIM_DIFF_BIAS
e6x_65s
DIM_DIFF_GAIN
e6x_65s
DIM_DIFF_MAX
e6x_65s
DIM_DIFF_MIN
e6x_65s
DIM_DIFF_THR
e6x_65s
DIM_DOWN_MIN
e6x_65s
DIM_TOLERANZ_ABS
e6x_65s
DIM_TOLERANZ_ALPHA
e6x_65s
DIM_UP_MIN
e6x_65s
ECU_HIGHTMP_CTL_TIME
e6x_65s
ECU_HIGHTMP_THRESH
e6x_65s
FRAME_RATE
e6x_65s
HIGHTMP_X
e6x_65s
HIGHTMP_Y
e6x_65s
NIGHT_MIN
e6x_65s
NIGHT_MIN_BRIGHTNESS
e6x_65s
NO_SIGNAL_BLUE
e6x_65s
NO_SIGNAL_GREEN
e6x_65s
NO_SIGNAL_RED
e6x_65s
NOT_USED_1
e6x_65s
NOT_USED_2
e6x_65s
NOT_USED_3
e6x_65s
NOT_USED_4
e6x_65s
NOT_USED_5
e6x_65s
NOT_USED_7
e6x_65s
NOT_USED6
e6x_65s
OFFSET_MAX
e6x_65s
PARAM_ALPHA
e6x_65s
PARAM_BETA
e6x_65s
PARAM_GAMMA
e6x_65s
PHOTO_X
e6x_65s
PHOTO_Y
e6x_65s
PWM_ADDITIONAL10
e6x_65s
PWM_ADDITIONAL12
e6x_65s
PWM_ADDITIONAL14
e6x_65s
PWM_ADDITIONAL16
e6x_65s
PWM_ADDITIONAL9
e6x_65s
SCALING
e6x_65s
SCREEN_DISPLAY_HENAB
e6x_65s
SCREEN_DISPLAY_VENAB
e6x_65s
SURPRESS_DTC
e6x_65s
T_AD
e6x_65s
T_FE
e6x_65s
T_FESU
e6x_65s
T_KB
e6x_65s
T_NS
e6x_65s
TEMP_THRESHOLD
e6x_65s
TEMP_THRESHOLD_SW
e6x_65s
VOLTAGE_LCD_OFF17
e6x_65s
VOLTAGE_LCD_OFF8
e6x_65s
VOLTAGE_LCD_ON16
e6x_65s
VOLTAGE_LCD_ON9
e6x_65s
WATCHDOG
e6x_65s
BFD2_A_LOE
wert_02
BFD2_A_MIN
wert_01
BFD2_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_BFD
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_BL
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_BL_M
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_BLINKEN
3_hz
BFD2_ESS_ANZEIGE
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_ESS_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_NSL
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_SL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_SL_BL_2
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_T_ABS
wert_01
BFD2_V_MIN
wert_01
WBLG_A_ABS
wert_02
WBLG_A_ANF
wert_02
WBLG_F
wert_02
WBLG_G_MIN
wert_02
WBLG_N
wert_01
WBLG_T_L_MIN
wert_01
WBLG_V_WBL
wert_01
WBLG_WBL_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_DAR_TYPE_B
dar_us
CCM_ZWISCHENSTELLUNG_E89
nicht_aktiv
GESCHW_CC_MELDUNG_E89
wert_01
KOMF_LADE_POSITION_E89
nicht_aktiv
KOMF_OEFFNEN_FBD_Z_E89
nicht_aktiv
LED1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
LED2_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
NEIGUNG_OFFSET_E89
wert_01
SCHEIB_ANHEB_OEFF_TUR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_ANHEB_OEFF_VOE_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_ANHEB_SCHL_TUR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_ANHEB_SCHL_VSL_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_OEFF_TUR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_OEFF_VOE_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_SCHL_TUR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_SCHL_VSL_E89
nicht_aktiv
TIP_IN_D
wert_02
ANZUG_PWM
wert_01
CAN_WECKEN
wert_02
ENTPRELLZEIT_SENSOREN
wert_01
GESCHWINDIGKEITSSCHWELLE1
wert_02
GESCHWINDIGKEITSSCHWELLE2
wert_02
U_MAX_BREMSE
wert_01
U_MAX_FS_ZBE
wert_01
U_MIN_BREMSE
wert_01
U_MIN_FS_ZBE
wert_01
ZEIT_LANGDRUCK
wert_01
ZEIT_UNWIRKSAM
wert_01
ZUSTAND
wert_02
C0B_CF_ESM_HB
wert_01
C0B_CF_ESM_LB
wert_01
C0B_CR_ESM_HB
wert_01
C0B_CR_ESM_LB
wert_01
C0B_LF_ESM
wert_01
C0B_LR_ESM
wert_01
C0B_LWK_X2
wert_01
C0B_LWK_X3
wert_01
C0B_LWK_X4
wert_01
C0B_LWK_Y1
wert_01
C0B_LWK_Y2
wert_01
C0B_LWK_Y3
wert_01
C0B_LWK_Y4
wert_01
C0B_M_ESM
wert_03
C0B_SC_X_ESM
wert_01
C0B_SC_Y_ESM
wert_01
C0B_SPURWEITE
wert_01
C0B_THETA_ESM
wert_01
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_5
nicht_aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_4
aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_2
nicht_aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_3
nicht_aktiv
ENT_MUTE_ON_CRASH_22
on
MRSA_TUERE_2
nicht_aktiv
CHECKSUM_7
grundcode_var
GRENZEN_TEMP_VDK_E88
wert_01
KOMFORT_BEDIENUNG_E88_C05
wert_01
NACHDR_HS_ABLEGEN_E88
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_TASTER_E88_C05
wert_01
ZEIT_ANST_KURZ_VDK_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_ANST_LANG_VDK_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_VDK_E88
wert_01
VIDEOMODUL_CCC_B
nicht_aktiv
PDC_FULL
nicht_aktiv
ASSIST_AKD_SHOW_READ
aktiv
AUDIO_SIGNAL_ROUTING_CIC
standard
AUX3_IN_RSE_RIGHT_SCREEN
wert_255
BAUREIHE_CIC
e90
CBS_VERSION_3_LOWER
aktiv
CDMM_DVD_AOP_AUTOMATIC
nicht_aktiv
COUNTRY
kanada
DAB_DABFOLLOWING
aktiv
DAYDRIVING_LIGHT
perm_off
DISPLAY_VARIANTE
schmales_display
DOORLOCKING_SEATMEMORY
nicht_aktiv
FDS_POPUP_DEACTIVATE
nicht_aktiv
FM_HIGH_CUT
kurve_1
FOLLOWING_DAB_FM
aktiv
GPS_FROM_NAVI
nicht_aktiv
GUIDING_KOMBI_HUD
rueko_mit_hud
GYRO_INTERN
aktiv
HDC_CIC
nicht_aktiv
HU_INTERNAL_VIDEO_PLAYBK
wert_255
HUD_POSITION
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_POPUP_SEATCLIMATE
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATCLIMATE_LED
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATHEAT_DISTR_FOND
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATHEAT_DISTR_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATVENTILATION_FOND
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATVENTILATION_FRNT
nicht_aktiv
HYBRID
nicht_aktiv
IBA
nicht_aktiv
IHKA_VARIANTE
ihka_l2
LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME
ld_mit_timeout
M_KEY_SETTINGS
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_FDS
nicht_aktiv
MIC_OVER_MOST
nicht_aktiv
MUTE_PIN_BEHAVIOUR
no_function
MUTE_PIN_SOURCE
no_source
NAVI_FUELSTOP_PROPOSAL
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_VARIANTE
keine_navi
NIVI_2_OBJ_DETETECTION
nicht_aktiv
PDC_SENSOR_HINTEN
kein_sensor
PDC_SENSOR_VORN
kein_sensor
PERMANENTER_PROFILWECHSEL
aktiv
PHONE_ALL_INC_CALLS_LIST
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_RSE
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_TYPE
no_phone
RADIO_COUNTRY
us
SL01_VIDEO
nicht_aktiv
SL02_ES
nicht_aktiv
SL03_IMPORT_EXPORT
nicht_aktiv
SL04_PIA
nicht_aktiv
SL05_KONTAKTE_EDIT
nicht_aktiv
SL06_IBA_1
aktiv
SL07_IBA_2
aktiv
SL08_NUMMEREINGABE
nicht_aktiv
SL09_BT_PAIRING
nicht_aktiv
SL10_ASSIST_PANNENHILFE
nicht_aktiv
SL11_BMW_ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
SL12_BMW_INTERNET
nicht_aktiv
SL13_ZIELEINGABE_SPELLER
nicht_aktiv
SL14_ZIELEINGABE_KARTE
nicht_aktiv
SL15_TRIPPLANER
nicht_aktiv
SL16_NAVI_POI_SUCHE
nicht_aktiv
SL17_ASIA_NAVI_POI
nicht_aktiv
SL18_ASIA_SEARCH
nicht_aktiv
SL19_ASIA_SETTINGS
nicht_aktiv
SL20_RESERVE
nicht_aktiv
SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX
nicht_aktiv
SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN
nicht_aktiv
STARTUP
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_AUDIO_HANDLING
fblock0x50
TELEMATIC_INSTANCE_ID
instanceid_0x00
TEMPORAERER_PROFILWECHSEL
aktiv
TI_VINFO
nicht_aktiv
TYPE_OF_FUEL
benzin
VCARD_OVER_MOST_CIC
nicht_aktiv
VERBRAUCH_CIC
mpg_us
VOL_MAX_ON
standard
HEIZUNGRELAIS
aktiv
KREUZGELENKKOMPENSATION
aktiv
KLIMAGERAET_MIT_SCHICHTNG
nicht_aktiv
SH_ZUHEIZEN
nicht_aktiv
NOT_SENS_DEF_SN
wert_02
ANALOG_IN-MOTION_GOOD-SIG
on
ANALOG_IN-MOTION_SIG-LOST
on
ANALOG_STOPPED_GOOD-SIG
on
DIGITAL_INMOTION_GOOD-SIG
on
DIGITAL_INMOTION_SIG-LOST
on
DIGITAL_STOPPED_GOOD-SIG
on
DVB_T_RADIO__ON_OFF
dvb_t_radio__on
EMPFINDLICHKEIT_SLEINTRAG
mittel
FERNSPEISUNG_ANTENNE1
antenne1_fernspeisung__on
FERNSPEISUNG_ANTENNE2
antenne2_fernspeisung__on
FERNSPEISUNG_ANTENNE3
antenne3_fernspeisung_off
ISDB-TSB__ON_OFF
isdb-tsb__off
MULTICHANNEL__ON_OFF
multichannel__off
S_A_IN-MOTION_GOOD2WEAK
mittel
S_A_IN-MOTION_WEAK2LOST
mittel
S_A_STOPPED_GOOD2WEAK
mittel
S_A_STOPPED_WEAK2LOST
mittel
S_D_IN-MOTION_GOOD2WEAK
mittel
S_D_IN-MOTION_WEAK2LOST
mittel
S_D_STOPPED_GOOD2WEAK
mittel
S_D_STOPPED_WEAK2LOST
mittel
SCHWELLE_A-A-DIVERSITY
mittel
SCHWELLE_FOLLOWINGMODE
mittel
SCHWELLE_MUTE
mittel
VERFUEGBARKEIT_ANTENNE1
antenne1_verfuegbar
VERFUEGBARKEIT_ANTENNE2
antenne2_verfuegbar
VERFUEGBARKEIT_ANTENNE3
antenne3_nicht_verfuegbar
L4_L6_KOMMUNIKATIONSSCHLT
l4_aktiv
AUFROLL_SEITENCRASH
nicht_aktiv
EAM_TIMEDELAY_CD_C22
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_1_CD_C22
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_2_CD_C22
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_3_CD_C22
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_4_CD_C22
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_5_CD_C22
e90_us
PARAMETERSATZ_0_CD_C22
e90_us
SEITEN_PARAM_CD_C22
e90_us
UP_FR_PARAM_CD_C22
e90_us
DUTY_CYCLE_BUZZER
wert_04
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_OFFEN
wert_01
ABRISS_NTC_ATEMP1_E89
wert_01
ABRISS_NTC_ATEMP2_E89
wert_01
ANZ_SCHEIBEN_AB_E89
wert_01
ANZ_SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMPL_E89
wert_01
BAUREIHE_E89
e90
DACH_ABTAKTEN_E89
aktiv
ENTPRELL_TASTER_AKTIV_E89
wert_01
FAKTOR_PUMPE_PAUSE_E89
wert_01
FAKTOR_PUMPE_STOP_E89
wert_01
GESCHWINDIGKEIT_E89
wert_02
HALLSENSOR_SEGMENTE_E89
wert_01
HS_VERS_KS_MASSE_E89
wert_01
HS_VERS_UNGUELTIG_E89
wert_01
HYSTERESE_KL30_E89
wert_01
KEIN_AUS_SPG_HALL_Z_E89
nicht_aktiv
KEIN_NETWORK_E89
nicht_aktiv
KEIN_POWER_DOWN_E89
nicht_aktiv
KEIN_SENDEN_STATUS_E89
nicht_aktiv
KEINE_ANFR_SCHEIBEN_E89
nicht_aktiv
KEINE_FREIGABE_CAS_E89
nicht_aktiv
KL30_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
KL30_LIMIT_DIAG_SW_E89
wert_01
KLAPPE_BEI_VSW1_1_E89
aktiv
KOMF_OEFFNEN_IDG_Z_E89
aktiv
KOMF_OEFFNEN_SCHLOSS_E89
aktiv
KOMF_SCHLIESS_FBD_E89
nicht_aktiv
KOMF_SCHLIESS_IDG_E89
aktiv
KOMF_SCHLIESS_SCHLOSS_E89
aktiv
KOMF_STOP_LADE_POS_E89
nicht_aktiv
MAX_NEIGUNG_BF_E89
wert_01
MAX_NEIGUNG_FA_E89
wert_01
MAX_UEBERSPANNUNG_E89
wert_01
MIN_TEMPERATUR_E89
wert_01
MIN_UNTERSPANNUNG_E89
wert_01
NLZ_DACHM_ABLEGEN_E89
wert_01
NLZ_DACHM_AUFSTELLEN_E89
wert_02
NLZ_DACHSCH_PACKEN_E89
wert_01
NLZ_DACHSCH_SCHLIE_E89
wert_01
NLZ_HECKM_OEFFNEN_E89
wert_01
NLZ_HECKM_OEFFNEN_SL_E89
wert_01
NLZ_HECKM_SCHL_SCHL_E89
wert_01
NLZ_HECKM_SCHLIE_OE_E89
wert_01
NO_TIMEOUT_SETSTATUS_E89
not_aktiv
OFFSET_DIAG_SW_E89
wert_01
PUMPE_ALARM_E89
wert_02
PUMPE_PREALARM_E89
wert_02
PUMPE_TEMP_OEFFNEN_E89
wert_02
PUMPE1_RICHTUNG_Z_E89
nicht_aktiv
RELAISTEST_E89
aktiv
RESTOEFFNEN_E89
aktiv
RESTSCHLIESSEN_E89
aktiv
ROT_AN_LED2_E89
nicht_aktiv
RP11_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
RP12_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
SCA_NUR_HKK_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCA_SCHUTZ_FAKTOR_E89
wert_01
SCA1_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
SCA1_RICHTUNG_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCA2_VERBAUT_E89B
aktiv
SCATEST_Z_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHALTER_SEGMENTE_E89
wert_01
SCHEIB_ANHEB_OEFF_FBD_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_ANHEB_OEFF_IDG_E89
aktiv
SCHEIB_ANHEB_SCHL_FBD_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_ANHEB_SCHL_IDG_E89
aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_OEFF_FBD_E89
aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_OEFF_IDG_E89
aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_SCHL_FBD_E89
aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_SCHL_IDG_E89
aktiv
SCHWELLE_KL15_E89
wert_01
SPERR_GESCHWINDIGKEIT_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_HECKKLAPPE_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_KLR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_LADE_ZUSTAND_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_NEIGUNG_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_SCHEIBEN_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_TEMPERATUR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_UEBERSPANNUNG_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_UNTERSPANNUNG_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPG_HALL_A_PART_FEH_E89
aktiv
SPG_HALL_A_PERM_FEH_E89
aktiv
SPG_HALL_C_PART_FEH_E89
aktiv
SPG_HALL_C_PERM_FEH_E89
aktiv
STROM_SCA_BLOCK_E89
wert_01
STROM_SCA_NORMAL_E89
wert_01
STROM_SCA12_BLOCK_E89
wert_01
STROM_SCA12_NORMAL_E89
wert_01
STROM_VM_BLOCK_E89
wert_01
STROM_VM_NORMAL_E89
wert_01
T_DEPRESSURE_DIFF_E89
wert_01
T_MAX_DEPRESSURE_E89
wert_01
TEMP_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
TIMEOUT_FREIGABE_CAS_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ABLEGEN_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ANH_VDK_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_AUSHEBEN_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ENTPACKEN_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_PACKEN_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_SCA_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_SCHL_VDK_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_WLM_E89
wert_01
V1_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
V1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
V2_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
V2_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
V3_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
V3_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
V4_FEHLER_E89
nicht_aktiv
V4_VERBAUT_E89
nicht_aktiv
V5_FEHLER_E89
nicht_aktiv
V5_VERBAUT_E89
nicht_aktiv
VENTILTEST_E89
aktiv
VERR_RICHTUNG_E89
nicht_aktiv
VERRMOTOR_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
VERRMOTORTEST_E89
aktiv
VOEFF_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSCHL_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW1_1_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW1_1_LOGIK_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW1_2_FEHLER_Z_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_2_LOGIK_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_2_VERBAUT_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_3_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
VSW2_3_LOGIK_E89
aktiv
VSW2_3_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW2_4_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
VSW2_4_LOGIK_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_4_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW2_5_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
VSW2_5_LOGIK_E89
aktiv
VSW2_5_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW4_1_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW4_1_LOGIK_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW4_1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW4_2_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW4_2_LOGIK_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW4_2_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW5_1_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW5_1_LOGIK_E89
aktiv
VSW5_1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW5_2_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW5_2_LOGIK_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_2_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW5_3_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW5_3_LOGIK_E89
aktiv
VSW5_3_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW6_1_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW6_1_LOGIK_E89
aktiv
VSW6_1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW8_LOGIK_E89
aktiv
VSW9_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW9_LOGIK_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW9_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
ZEIT_ABRISS_PUMPE_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_BEDIEN_FENSTER_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_PUMPE_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_SCA_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_VMOTOR_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_RELAIS_TREIBER_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_SCA_RESTART_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_SCA_SCHUTZ_STOP_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHEIBEN_AUF_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_SLEEP_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_TREIBER_RELAIS_E89
wert_01
ARBITRATOR_ZUSTAND
wert_02
ERROR_MASK_Z
wert_01
SUCHBEL_PWM_MAX_Z
wert_04
SUCHBEL_PWM_MIN_Z
wert_03
U_MAX_FS_Z
wert_01
U_MIN_FS_Z
wert_01
POHO
nicht_aktiv
ANGLE_SENSOR_CLOSE
e6x_65s
ANGLE_SENSOR_OPEN
e6x_65s
FLAP_ANGLE
e6x_65s
FLAP_MAX_VELOCITY
e6x_65s
FLAP_START_ACCELERATION
e6x_65s
FLAP_STOP_ACCELERATION
e6x_65s
LOWER_BOUND_ACCEL_CONST
e6x_65s
LOWER_BOUND_ACCEL_START
e6x_65s
LOWER_BOUND_ACCEL_STOP
e6x_65s
NOT_USED_8
e6x_65s
TIME_INTERVAL
e6x_65s
TIME_OUT
e6x_65s
TIME_TO_DRIVE
e6x_65s
TMP_COMPENSATE
e6x_65s
UPPER_BOUND_ACCEL_CONST
e6x_65s
UPPER_BOUND_ACCEL_START
e6x_65s
UPPER_BOUND_ACCEL_STOP
e6x_65s
X_AXIS_MOTOR_PWM
e6x_65s
Y_AXIS_MOTOR_PWM
e6x_65s
BERRGAB_ANSATZ
wert_01
DIFF_LOCK
aktiv
DTC_DCC
wert_00
FZG_MASSE_C03
wert_01
SBR_PREWARNING_BF
nicht_aktiv
SBR_PREWARNING_FA
nicht_aktiv
C08_K_ZAHL_TACHO
wert_02
C08_K_ZAHL_TACHO_KOMPL
wert_02
C08_K_ZAHL_WEG
wert_02
C08_K_ZAHL_WEG_KOMPL
wert_02
C08_TANK_SCHWELLE_RESERVE
wert_01
ADAPTIVER_SITZABG_LI
nicht_aktiv
ADAPTIVER_SITZABG_RE
nicht_aktiv
AKS_LINKS
nicht_aktiv
AKS_RECHTS
nicht_aktiv
CIS_MATTE
nicht_aktiv
E89_BLD_PARAMETER
e89_us
E89_CIS_PARAMETER
e89_us
E89_FUSSGAENGERSCHUTZ
e89_us
E89_OC3_1
nicht_aktiv
ZBE_RUEKO
aktiv
ACOUSTICAL_LOCK_CONFIRM
nicht_aktiv
ANTRIEB
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_CHANGER_3
kein_cdc
DAB_BAND
beide
EINHEITEN_WEGSTRECKE_3
mls_feet
EMAIL_READ_OUT_BUTTON
nicht_aktiv
ETC
nicht_aktiv
L6_ZBE_ARBITRATOR
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_1_3
english_us
LANGUAGE_10
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_11
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_12
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_2_3
franzoesisch
LANGUAGE_3_3
spanisch
LANGUAGE_4
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_5
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_6
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_7
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_8
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_9
nicht_aktiv
MULTICHANNEL_CIC
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_KREUZUNGSZOOM
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_PFEILANSICHT
nicht_aktiv
NOTEPAD_CIC
nicht_aktiv
OELSTANDSMENUE
aktiv
ONBOARDCOMPUTER_DATE
aktiv
ONLINE_DAR_INDEX_03
dar_1
ONLINE_SERVICES
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_CONFERENCE_CALL
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_RESPONSE_HOLD
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_SMS_READ_OUT_BUTTON
nicht_aktiv
RADIO_DAB_VARIANTEN
single_tuner_single_hw
RSE_3
kein_rse
SCHNEEKETTENERKENNUNG
nicht_aktiv
SL21_IBA_3
aktiv
SPEEDLOCK_FREISCHALTMENU
nicht_aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_CLOSED
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_FLOW
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_FORECAST
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_INCIDENTS
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_ONROUTE
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_PARK_PUBL
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_ROADWORKS
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_WEATHER
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_CLOSED
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_FLOW
nicht_aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_FORECAST
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_INCIDENTS
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_ONROUTE
nicht_aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_PARK_PUBL
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_ROADWORKS
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_WEATHER
aktiv
TI_DAB_TMC
nicht_aktiv
TIME_DIST_SAME_PRIO_3
standard
TIME_OUT_GONG_3
standard
VIDEO_NUR_MIT_HANDBREMSE
aktiv
PA_LF_PING_TAGE
nicht_aktiv
PA_MAUT_CLOSE_SILENT
nicht_aktiv
PA_SEARCH_HK_VORRASTE
nicht_aktiv
PA_SILENT_TO_4TAGE
nicht_aktiv
FDS_TIME_OUT
wert_03
DDS_PLUS
nicht_aktiv
VOLUME_MAXIMUM_TEL_0D
standard
COMPRESSED_AUDIO
on
SCHRITTWEITENACHSCHWELLE1
wert_01
SCHRITTWEITENACHSCHWELLE2
wert_04
LED_BLINKER_HINTEN
aktiv
LED_BLINKER_VORNE
nicht_aktiv
OPEN_LOAD_LED_BLINKER_H
wert_01
OPEN_LOAD_LED_BLINKER_V
wert_01
PWM_BLK_Z
wert_01
SM_FKT_ZUSATZBLINKER
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_Z
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_FUNK_E88_C05
wert_01
C09_CF_ESM_HB
wert_00
C09_CF_ESM_LB
wert_00
C09_CR_ESM_HB
wert_00
C09_CR_ESM_LB
wert_00
C09_LF_ESM
wert_00
C09_LR_ESM
wert_00
C09_LWK_X2
wert_00
C09_LWK_X3
wert_00
C09_LWK_X4
wert_00
C09_LWK_Y1
wert_00
C09_LWK_Y2
wert_00
C09_LWK_Y3
wert_00
C09_LWK_Y4
wert_00
C09_M_ESM
wert_00
C09_SC_X_ESM
wert_00
C09_SC_Y_ESM
wert_00
C09_SPURWEITE
wert_00
C09_THETA_ESM
wert_00
BT_BEDIENHOERER
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_LIST
nicht_aktiv
INCOMING_CALL_LIST
nicht_aktiv
MIC2MOST
nicht_aktiv
MULTI_PARTY_CALL
nicht_aktiv
RESPONSE_ON_HOLD
nicht_aktiv
RING_TONE
wert_01
SMS_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
MODEL_TYPE_NUMBER
e6x_65s
X_AXIS_PHOTO_CORRECT
e6x_65s
Y_AXIS_PHOTO_CORRECT
e6x_65s
DUMPER_LEVEL
nicht_aktiv
FONDLOCK_POPUP_TIMESPAN
nicht_aktiv
GETRIEBETYP_CIC
nicht_aktiv
LOGIC7_SYMBOL_C04
nicht_aktiv
RUEKO_PU_0308
nicht_aktiv
FLA_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
SZ_LED_VERBAUT
nicht_verbaut
MP3_INSTANCE_NR
wert_02
MP3_LIST_MHP
aktiv
OBD_PFC
wert_00
CHK_MESS_SCHLUSSL_TAILL
aktiv
MILANSTEUERUNG_DDE_2
wert_01
PVAR_INNEN_2
wert_01
PVAR_KUPPL_2
wert_01
BT_OBJECT_PUSH
nicht_aktiv
MILANSTEUERUNG_DDE7X_2
wert_01
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-N47_2
wert_01
SIDEMARKER_US_NFRM
aktiv
MY_INFO_RAD2_20
nicht_aktiv
RING_STATUS_20
nicht_aktiv
STOLEN_VEHICLE_MODE_20
nicht_aktiv
MRSA_TUERE_1_C22
aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_4_22
aktiv
MOTORISIERUNG_3
wert_01
AVRCP_VERSION
version_1_0
C14_INBAND_MODEM_TIMER
nicht_aktiv
C14_MOST_CHANNEL
most_control_channel
C14_RDU_CONTROL
aktiv
C14_SIM_IN_TELEMATIK_READ
aktiv
C14_SVR_CONTROL
aktiv
C14_TELEMATIK_ENABLED
nicht_aktiv
C14_TELEMATIK_SIM_ENABLED
aktiv
CAS_UPDATE_TIMER
no_timer
DR_VIA_BUS
via_wsl
MAX_GPRS_TIMER
no_timer
NEW_MYINFO_LOC
aktiv
POI_NUMBER_AKD_TYPE
wert_10
TELEMATIC_AUDIO_REPORTING
nicht_aktiv
WAIT_FOR_ZVSTATUS_MAX
30_sec
WAIT_FOR_ZVSTATUS_MIN
02_sec
VOLUME_MAXIMUM_TEL_0F
standard
DSC8_SST
aktiv
CITY_ABBLENDEN_KURZ_HB
wert_02
CITY_ABBLENDEN_KURZ_LB
wert_02
CITY_AUFBLENDEN_KURZ_HB
wert_02
CITY_AUFBLENDEN_KURZ_LB
wert_02
EMPFINDLICHKEIT_FARBLOS
wert_02
GESCHWINDIGKEIT_ABBLENDEN
wert_02
GESCHWINDIGKEIT_AUFBLEND
wert_02
DEF_VERBRAUCH_CCC
l/100km
TMC_REGIONAL_C
nicht_aktiv
VERBRAUCH_CCC
l/100km
A2DP_PROFILE
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_PLAYER_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
BASIC_VR_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
BT_DATA_SERVICE
nicht_aktiv
BT_MODUL_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
DSC_MENUE
aktiv
DUN_PROFILE
aktiv
EINHEITEN_MASTER
pia_service
EXTERNAL_CALL_LISTS
aktiv
FEATURE_DISPLAY
deviceid
MICROPHONE_SENSITIVITY
l4_mic
MUTE_BUTTON
nicht_aktiv
PAN_PROFILE
nicht_aktiv
PB_DOWNLOAD_PRIORITY
wert_03
PRODUKTLINIE
pl2
SDARS_IN_EXBOX
exbox
SECURE_SIMPLE_PAIRING
nicht_aktiv
DSC_OFF_CIC
nicht_aktiv
MODELL_CIC
bmw
RINGTONE_CIC
bmw
C14_TCU_POWER_SOURCE
kl_30gf
C14_VCARD_OVER_MOST
nicht_aktiv
MODELL_TCU
bmw
FDB
nicht_aktiv
HK_KONTAKT_ENTPRELLZEIT
wert_01
HK_TASTER_ENTPRELLZEIT
wert_01
ELV_AUT_FCT
aktiv
ELV_RESET_FCT
aktiv
FH_RELEASE_TOP_ZWSTLG
nicht_aktiv
CCMELDUNG_ABRISS_AHV
cc_04bh
CCMELDUNG_FEHLER_AHM
cc_04bh
CCMELDUNG_VERRIEGEL_AHV
cc_04bh
START_CCM
klemme_15
TYP_AHV_SG
keine_ahv
TDA_CFG_CUST_MOBILE_CIC
aktiv
C0D_ASL
wert_00
C0D_BAUART
wert_00
C0D_BBV
wert_00
C0D_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_00
C0D_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_00
C0D_BTM
wert_00
C0D_CBC
wert_00
C0D_CF_ESM_HB
wert_00
C0D_CF_ESM_LB
wert_00
C0D_CR_ESM_HB
wert_00
C0D_CR_ESM_LB
wert_00
C0D_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_00
C0D_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_00
C0D_DIFF_LOCK
wert_00
C0D_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_00
C0D_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_00
C0D_FLR
wert_00
C0D_GETRIEBE
wert_01
C0D_GMB
wert_00
C0D_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0D_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0D_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_00
C0D_LCL
wert_00
C0D_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_00
C0D_LF_ESM
wert_00
C0D_LR_ESM
wert_00
C0D_LUEFTER
wert_00
C0D_LWK_X2
wert_00
C0D_LWK_X3
wert_00
C0D_LWK_X4
wert_00
C0D_LWK_Y1
wert_00
C0D_LWK_Y2
wert_00
C0D_LWK_Y3
wert_00
C0D_LWK_Y4
wert_00
C0D_M_ESM
wert_00
C0D_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_00
C0D_MOTOR
wert_00
C0D_PRE_MSR
wert_00
C0D_PRE_USC
wert_00
C0D_RPA
wert_00
C0D_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_00
C0D_SC_X_ESM
wert_00
C0D_SC_Y_ESM
wert_00
C0D_SDR_CTC
wert_00
C0D_SPURWEITE
wert_00
C0D_THETA_ESM
wert_00
C0D_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0D_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0D_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0D_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0D_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_00
C0D_WLC
wert_01
C0X_C8
wert_02
C0C_AFH_HSA
wert_01
C0C_AFS
wert_00
C0C_ASC_AMR_STB
wert_03
C0C_ASC_BMR_STB
wert_03
C0C_ASL
wert_00
C0C_BAUART
wert_06
C0C_BB_RAB
wert_01
C0C_BBV
wert_00
C0C_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_01
C0C_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_01
C0C_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_02
C0C_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_02
C0C_BERGABANSATZ
wert_01
C0C_BTM
wert_00
C0C_CBC
wert_00
C0C_CF_ESM_HB
wert_01
C0C_CF_ESM_LB
wert_01
C0C_CR_ESM_HB
wert_01
C0C_CR_ESM_LB
wert_01
C0C_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_00
C0C_DCC_C_AAT
wert_01
C0C_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_AUS
wert_01
C0C_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_EIN
wert_01
C0C_DCC_DTC
wert_00
C0C_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_03
C0C_DF_DIR
wert_02
C0C_DIFF_LOCK
wert_01
C0C_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_03
C0C_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_04
C0C_ECBA_DCC
wert_02
C0C_FBS
wert_01
C0C_FLR
wert_02
C0C_GETRIEBE
wert_01
C0C_GMB
wert_00
C0C_GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_01
C0C_GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_04
C0C_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0C_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0C_HSA
wert_08
C0C_HSA_AFH_AFU
wert_00
C0C_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_01
C0C_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_02
C0C_LCL
wert_00
C0C_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_01
C0C_LF_ESM
wert_01
C0C_LR_ESM
wert_01
C0C_LUEFTER
wert_00
C0C_LWK_X2
wert_01
C0C_LWK_X3
wert_01
C0C_LWK_X4
wert_01
C0C_LWK_Y1
wert_01
C0C_LWK_Y2
wert_01
C0C_LWK_Y3
wert_01
C0C_LWK_Y4
wert_01
C0C_M_ESM
wert_01
C0C_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_00
C0C_MOTOR
wert_05
C0C_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_11
C0C_MOTOR_SCHLEPP_P
wert_02
C0C_PRE_MSR
wert_00
C0C_PRE_USC
wert_00
C0C_RPA
wert_00
C0C_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_02
C0C_SC_X_ESM
wert_01
C0C_SC_Y_ESM
wert_01
C0C_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C0C_SDR_CTC
wert_00
C0C_SETZ_V_MAX
wert_01
C0C_SPURWEITE
wert_01
C0C_SST
wert_01
C0C_TB_BDD
wert_01
C0C_THETA_ESM
wert_01
C0C_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_05
C0C_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_01
C0C_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0C_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0C_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_03
C0C_V_EINHEIT
wert_00
C0C_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
C0C_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_01
C0C_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_01
C0C_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_01
FBD_NO_LOAD_POS_C06
aktiv
FBD_NO_LOAD_POS_C08
aktiv
DWA
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_BC2_AUTORESET
aktiv
EXCL_MULTICHANN_FRONT_DVD
nicht_aktiv
EXCL_MULTICHANNEL_MMC
nicht_aktiv
EXCL_MULTICHANNEL_TV
nicht_aktiv
EXCL_MULTICHANNL_REAR_DVD
nicht_aktiv
FBM_DEFAULT
aktiv
FBM_DETAILED_INFO
aktiv
FBM_ENT
aktiv
FBM_IBA
aktiv
FBM_MENUJUMPS
aktiv
FBM_NAVI
aktiv
FBM_OTHER
aktiv
FBM_SHORT_INFO
aktiv
FBM_TEL
aktiv
FM_BAND_KW
nicht_aktiv
FM_BAND_LW
nicht_aktiv
FM_BAND_MW
aktiv
HUD_DISTANCE_INFO
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_L6_PARKMENU
nicht_aktiv
MOMENTDISTRIBUTION_MENU
nicht_aktiv
ROUTEN_ID_GUIDEDTOURS
nicht_aktiv
RSE_BRIGHTNESS
nicht_aktiv
SOFTWARE_UPDATE_ASSISTANT
nicht_aktiv
BAUART_CIC
limousine
CDMM_ES_ALBUM_INFO
nicht_aktiv
LANE_CHANGE_WARNING
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_LEVEL3
aktiv
BT_RECONNECT_FROM_PRIVACY
phone
BULK_DELAY_C15
wert_00
C14_MULTIPLE_CALLS
nicht_aktiv
DSP_ACOUSTIC_PROFILE_C15
wert_07
NAD_ALWAYS_ON_14
nicht_aktiv
SMS_TCU_C15
nicht_aktiv
STEERING_WHEEL_SIDE
linkslenker
VR_EQUIPPED_TCU
aktiv
PA_HK_2SEARCH
aktiv
FLR_C0D
aktiv
FLR_C0E
aktiv
VCH_C0E
nicht_aktiv
BT_BEDIENHOERER_C12
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_LIST_C12
nicht_aktiv
DISABLE_NOKIA_WA
nicht_aktiv
INCOMING_CALL_LIST_C12
nicht_aktiv
MULTI_PARTY_CALL_C12
nicht_aktiv
SMS_EIN_AUS_C12
nicht_aktiv
USB_HUB_C13
nicht_aktiv
DIVERSITY
verbaut
BASS_MSA
wert_0
R2_MONO_ANALOG_IN
tel_mute_off
VOL_MSA
wert_0
VOL_NAV_MAX_RAD22
standard
VOL_NAV_MIN_RAD22
standard
CIC_MDRIVE
nicht_aktiv
SBR_PREWARNING_BF_MRS
nicht_aktiv
SBR_PREWARNING_FA_MRS
nicht_aktiv
TROMMELSPEICHER
nicht_aktiv
BFD_FKT_PARKL
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_BFD
nicht_aktiv
HECKKL_SL_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
PO_RL_FKT_MIT_BFD
nicht_aktiv
PWM_BFD_FKT_SL
wert_01
WL_BFD
nicht_aktiv
WL_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
SBR_BEIFAHRER_2_CD
aktiv
OELWARTUNGSINTERVALL_NEU
wert_23
N_VERZOEGERUNG
wert_02
BESCHLEUNIGUNGAKTIV
wert_03
DEFAULT_APPLIKATION
wert_02
LWR_ABSENK_WINK
wert_02
SHD_BLOCK_1_02
wert_07
SHD_BLOCK_1_03
wert_08
SOS_BLOCK_1_02
wert_08
KREUZGELENKKOMP_E89
nicht_aktiv
EC_SPIEGEL_KOMPASS_CABRIO
nicht_aktiv
BORDNETZHOCHOHM_E89
aktiv
HEIZUNGRELAIS_E89
aktiv
REIBUNGSERKENN_E89
aktiv
PYROFUSE
nicht_aktiv
ISDB_T_ONESEGMENT
onesegment_off
KLAPPE_SICHERN_E89
aktiv
PAUSE_SCHL_VDKL_E89
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_FBD_E89
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_IDG_E89
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_TUER_E89
aktiv
T_HOLD_PUMP_RUN_E89
wert_01
T_HOLD_PUMP_STOP_E89
wert_01
T_HOLD_VALVE2_ON
wert_01
VSW7_3_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW7_3_LOGIK_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW7_3_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
E89_FAHRERBAG_STUFE2_1
aktiv
E89_SBR_PREWARNING_BF
nicht_aktiv
E89_SBR_PREWARNING_FA
nicht_aktiv
API_IPOD_EIN_AUS_CIC
aktiv
API_MTP_EIN_AUS_CIC
aktiv
AVOID_VIGNETTE
nicht_aktiv
BT_PHONE_INSTANCE_ID
wert_00
DEFAULT_DATUM
dd_mm_yyyy
DEFAULT_DRUCK_EINHEIT
bar
DEFAULT_SVS_DIALOG
standard
DEFAULT_TEMPERATUR
celcius
DEFAULT_WEG_EINHEIT
km
DEFAULT_ZEIT_EINHEIT
24h
EINSTELLUNG_MEILEN
mls_us
ENT_VIDEO_VORNE_GESPERRT
aktiv
FUNCTIONALITY_VIEWER
nicht_aktiv
MAP_SCROLL_3D
nicht_aktiv
NAD_PHONE_INSTANCE_ID
wert_00
NAVI_DEST_EXPORT
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_DEST_IMPORT
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MYPOI_EXPORT
aktiv
NAVI_MYPOI_IMPORT
aktiv
NAVI_ROUTE_RECORD
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_TRIP_EXPORT
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_TRIP_IMPORT
nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS
nicht_aktiv
RDC_SAFETY
nicht_aktiv
SPEEDLIMIT_INFO
nicht_aktiv
E89_AUFROLLSTRAM_BEIFAHR
aktiv
E89_AUFROLLSTRAM_FAHRER
aktiv
E89_ECBA_DCC
wert_01
ADAPTION_CAN_LWR_LWS
f_can
ASP_BORDSTEIN_AUTOM
nicht_aktiv
ASP_EINKLAPPEN
nicht_aktiv
ASP_ELEKTROCHROM
nicht_aktiv
ASP_GESCHW_AUTO_AUSKLAPP
wert_01
ASP_HEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
ASP_KOMFORT_EINKLAPP
nicht_aktiv
ASP_MAX_GESCHW_EINKLAPPEN
wert_01
ASP_MEMORY
nicht_aktiv
ASP_NO_SPIEGEL_LIN_START
nicht_aktiv
ASP_WEG_BORDSTEIN_AUTOM
wert_01
BFD_1_MIT_BL
wert_01
BFD_1_MIT_SL_1
wert_00
BFD_1_MIT_SL_2
wert_00
BFD_ERSETZT_BL
nicht_aktiv
BFD_ERSETZT_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_SL_2
nicht_aktiv
BL_ERSETZT_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
BL_ERSETZT_SL_2
nicht_aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_BL
aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_NSL
nicht_aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_SL_2
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_BL
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_SL_2
nicht_aktiv
FH_COUPETUER
nicht_aktiv
FH_KURZHUB_DISABLE_FEMOD
aktiv
FH_KURZHUBDELAY_ZU
wert_01
FH_LIN_BEDIENBLOCK
aktiv
FH_MAN_MIT_EKS
aktiv
FH_MAUT_AUF_BFT_ENABLE
aktiv
FH_MAUT_AUF_FAT_ENABLE
aktiv
FH_MAUT_ZU_BFT_ENABLE
aktiv
FH_MAUT_ZU_FAT_ENABLE
aktiv
FH_PANIKMODUS
aktiv
FH_PANIKMODUS_MIT_EKS
aktiv
FH_TIME_WAIT_ST_WRG_ENB
wert_01
FH_US_REVERSE
aktiv
FH_WAIT_ST_WRG_ENB
nicht_aktiv
FSP_LAMPEN_MASK_FRM3
wert_01
FSP_MASKIERUNG_FRM3
wert_01
HEIMLEUCHTEN_FUNKSCHL
nicht_aktiv
ISP_MASKIERUNG_FRM3
wert_01
KALTUE_AL_M1_6_M2_38
aktiv
KALTUE_BFD_M1_5_M1_37
aktiv
KALTUE_BL_M2_43_M2_9
aktiv
KALTUE_BLM_M1_40
nicht_aktiv
KALTUE_FRA_H_M2_45_M1_12
nicht_aktiv
KALTUE_FRA_V_M1_13_M2_40
aktiv
KALTUE_KZL_M2_49
nicht_aktiv
KALTUE_NSL_M2_51_M1_10
aktiv
KALTUE_NSW_M2_37_M1_3
nicht_aktiv
KALTUE_POL_M2_50_M1_8
aktiv
KALTUE_RFS_M2_47_M1_9
aktiv
KALTUE_SL_1_M1_14_M2_41
nicht_aktiv
KALTUE_SL_2_M1_16_M1_18
nicht_aktiv
LEUCHTDICHTE_EXPONENTIEL
nicht_aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_FL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_KL58G
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_KZL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_NSL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_NSW
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_RFS
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_SL_2
nicht_aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_WERT_KL58G
wert_01
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ
aktiv
LWR_DIAG_PARAM_A
wert_01
MIN_TASTVERH_BEL_FLC_LED
wert_01
MIN_TASTVERH_KL_58G
wert_01
NSL_ERSETZT_BL
nicht_aktiv
NSL_ERSETZT_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
OPTIONEN_SL_ABSCH_TFL_FL
aktiv
PARKL_FKT_MIT_BL
nicht_aktiv
PARKL_FKT_MIT_NSW
nicht_aktiv
PARKL_FKT_MIT_POL
aktiv
PARKL_FKT_MIT_SL_1
aktiv
PARKL_FKT_MIT_SL_2
aktiv
PWM_BFD_ERSETZT_SL_1
wert_01
PWM_BL_FKT_BL
wert_03
PWM_BL_FKT_SL
wert_03
PWM_BL_M
wert_01
PWM_FL_NSW_FKT_ABBLIEGEL
wert_03
PWM_NSL_FKT_BFD
wert_08
PWM_NSW_FKT_PARKL
wert_01
PWM_NSW_FKT_TFL
wert_01
PWM_POL
wert_01
PWM_POL_BEI_AKTIVEN_AL
wert_01
PWM_POL_BEI_AKTIVEN_FL
wert_01
PWM_SL_1_FKT_BL_TFL
wert_05
PWM_SL_1_FKT_PARKL
wert_06
PWM_SL_1_FKT_SL_TFL
wert_06
PWM_SL_2_FKT_BL
wert_02
PWM_SL_2_FKT_SL
wert_03
SL_FKT_MIT_BL
nicht_aktiv
SL_FKT_MIT_NSW
nicht_aktiv
SL_FKT_MIT_POL
aktiv
SL_FKT_MIT_SL_1
aktiv
SL_FKT_MIT_SL_2
aktiv
TIPP_BLK_ABBR_GEGENRICHT
aktiv
TIPP_BLK_ABBR_GLEICHRICHT
aktiv
VERBAU_H_SENSOR_VORNE
links
WARMUE_AL_M1_6_M2_38
aktiv
WARMUE_BFD_M1_5_M1_37
aktiv
WARMUE_BL_M2_43_M2_9
aktiv
WARMUE_BLM_M1_40
nicht_aktiv
WARMUE_FRA_H_M2_45_M1_12
aktiv
WARMUE_FRA_V_M1_13_M2_40
aktiv
WARMUE_IB_M1_35
nicht_aktiv
WARMUE_KL_58G_M2_48
nicht_aktiv
WARMUE_KZL_M2_49
nicht_aktiv
WARMUE_NSL_M2_51_M1_10
aktiv
WARMUE_NSW_M2_37_M1_3
nicht_aktiv
WARMUE_POL_M2_50_M1_8
aktiv
WARMUE_RFS_M2_47_M1_9
aktiv
WARMUE_SL_1_M1_14_M2_41
nicht_aktiv
WARMUE_SL_2_M1_16_M1_18
nicht_aktiv
WL_AL_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_BL
nicht_aktiv
WL_BL_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_BLK_H_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_BLK_V_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_FL_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_KZL_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_NSL_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_NSW_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_POL_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_SL_1_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_SL_2_MIN_PWM
wert_02
AX_REF
aktiv
BERGAB_GERASTET_C0F
wert_00
BERGAB_KENNEN_C0F
wert_01
BERGABANSATZ_C0F
wert_01
C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_KORR_C0F
wert_00
ECBA_DCC_C0F
wert_02
FDB_0F
aktiv
FLR_C0F
aktiv
HILLDESC_DXC_8_C0F
aktiv
MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX_C0F
wert_00
P_AUSROLL_ANTRIEB_C0F
wert_01
R_RAD_DYN_DSC_C0F
wert_01
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_1_0F
wert_02
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_2_0F
wert_05
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_3_0F
wert_04
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_4_0F
wert_02
SCHUBABSCHALTUNG_C0F
wert_01
V_EINHEIT_C0F
wert_00
VCH_C0F
aktiv
AX_REF_DIFF_LOCK
aktiv
E84_A_MAX_DSC
wert_01
E84_A_MIN_DSC
wert_01
E84_AAT_SCHUB_AUS_OFFSET
wert_01
E84_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_KORR
wert_01
E84_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_OFFSET
wert_01
E84_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
E84_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_01
E84_BSW
aktiv
E84_C8_BDSC
wert_02
E84_DTC_DCC
wert_00
E84_ECBA_DCC
wert_01
E84_EVB
aktiv
E84_FLR
aktiv
E84_FZG_MASSE
wert_01
E84_HHC
aktiv
E84_HILLDESC_DXC_8
nicht_aktiv
E84_HPS
aktiv
E84_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_01
E84_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_00
E84_P_AUSROLL_ANTRIEB
wert_01
E84_R_RAD_DYN_DSC
wert_01
E84_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
E84_SETZ_V_MAX_CC
wert_01
E84_SETZ_V_MIN
wert_01
E84_SST
nicht_aktiv
E84_V_ABSCHALT
wert_01
E84_VCH
aktiv
E84_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
E84_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_01
E84_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_01
E84_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_01
FZG_VARIANTEN
var_01
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT_BLK4
codierung_erfolgt
TAKTWASCHEN_HECK_3R
nicht_aktiv
ZWEITE_SITZREIHE
nicht_aktiv
SVS_EIN_AUS_3
nicht_aktiv
C15_CCM_FILTER
wert_04
BI_XENON_BEI_LH_3R
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELD_PARKLICHT_EIN
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_AL_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_AL_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_BFD_L
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_BFD_R
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_BL_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_BL_M_1
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_BL_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_FL_L
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_FL_R
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_FRA_H_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_FRA_H_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_FRA_V_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_FRA_V_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_IB_3R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_NSL_L_3R
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_NSL_R_3R
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_NSW_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_NSW_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_POL_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_POL_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_RFS_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_RFS_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_SL_1_L
wert_03
CC_MELDUNG_SL_1_R
wert_03
CC_MELDUNG_SL_2_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_SL_2_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_SML_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_SML_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_TFL_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_TFL_R
wert_01
DRL_TFL_MIT_SML_3R
aktiv
DWA_UEBERFALL_ALARM_3R
mit_fl
FH_TUERAUF_STOP_MAUT_3R
aktiv
HECKDECK_REVERS_ANZ_ZYKL
wert_01
HECKDECK_REVERS_DOPPELB
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_FRA_H
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_FRA_V
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_WERT_FRA
wert_01
PARKL_FKT_MIT_BFD
nicht_aktiv
PWM_BFD_3R
wert_07
PWM_FL_FKT_DRL_3R
wert_06
PWM_FRA_H
wert_06
PWM_FRA_V
wert_01
PWM_FRA_V_FKT_SIDEMARKER
wert_02
PWM_KZL_3R
wert_04
PWM_NSW_3R
wert_01
SIDEMARKER_US_MIT_FRA_V
aktiv
SL_FKT_MIT_BFD
nicht_aktiv
VERBAU_ABBIEGEL_PL2_3R
nicht_aktiv
VERHALTEN_DRL_TFL_3R
drl_h
WL_FRA_H
nicht_aktiv
WL_FRA_V
soft_einschalten
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-N57US
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_KZL_3R
wert_01
FRONT_BUMPER_POSITION
e84
FULL_SCREENREAR_CLIPP_REG
wert_01
HEAD_UNIT_TYPE
wert_01
PDC_SENSOR_INNER_LEFT
e84
PDC_SENSOR_INNER_RIGHT
e84
PDC_SENSOR_OUTER_LEFT
e84
PDC_SENSOR_OUTER_RIGHT
e84
REAR_AXLE_POSITION_X
l2
REAR_CALIB_GRID_SIZE_X
l2
REAR_CALIB_GRID_SIZE_Y
l2
SV_LEFT_CLIPPING_REGION
wert_01
SV_LEFT_OBTAIN_REGION
wert_01
SV_RIGHT_CLIPPING_REGION
wert_01
SV_RIGHT_OBTAIN_REGION
wert_01
TV_FADE_IN_AND_FADE_OUT
e84
TV_LEFT_GUIDE_CLIPP_REG
e84
TV_RIGHT_GUIDE_CLIPP_REG
e84
TVL_CALIB_GRID_SIZE_X
wert_02
TVL_CALIB_GRID_SIZE_Y
wert_02
TVR_CALIB_GRID_SIZE_X
wert_02
TVR_CALIB_GRID_SIZE_Y
wert_02
VEHICLE_DRIVE_CONFIG
wert_01
FLC_SCHWELLWERT
wert_01
OFFSET_ENT_NAV_RAD22
standard
CHECKBOX_TP
nicht_aktiv
FBM_SELECTION
six_buttons_us
C05_BBV
wert_01
C06_BBV
wert_01
C07_BBV
wert_01
CONNECTIVITY_SYSTEM_VER
teilenummer
DATACOM_INTERFACE
tcu_mulf
EARLY_VIDEO_LEGALDISCL
kein_ld
ECALL_INSTANCE_ID
wert_01
HDD_ACCESS_VIA_ETHERNET
nicht_aktiv
INBAND_RINGING
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_INFO_INSTANCE_ID
wert_01
PICTURE_ALBUM_ARTS
nicht_aktiv
SDARS_REPLAY_AUTOMATIC
nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_WATCHDOG_NIGHTVISIO
nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_WATCHDOG_REARVIEW
nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_WATCHDOG_SIDEVIEW
nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_WATCHDOG_TOPVIEW
nicht_aktiv
CHECK_BLOCK07
e6x_65s
CONTROL_TIMER_1_2
e6x_65s
COR_ANGLE_CLOSE_PWM
e6x_65s
COR_FACT_MAX_CLOSE_PWM
e6x_65s
DUMMY_BLOCK07
e6x_65s
LOWER_ANGULAR_VELOCITY
e6x_65s
NACHDRUCK_AB_SP_STILLSTD
wert_04
E89_OFF_MEMORY
nicht_aktiv
DELTA_NAV_ENT_RAD1
standard
VOL_NAV_MAX_RAD1
standard
VOL_NAV_MIN_RAD1
standard
C14_ABSCHALT_GESCHWINDIG
e84
C14_ABSCHALTWEG
e84
C14_ABSTAND_DAUERTON_KOP
aktiv
C14_ABSTAND_ECK_MIT_HI
e84
C14_ABSTAND_ECKE_MIT_VO
e84
C14_ABSTAND_MIT_MIT_HI
e84
C14_ABSTAND_MIT_MIT_VO
e84
C14_AHK_OFFSET_FRONT
e84
C14_AHK_OFFSET_HINTEN
e84
C14_AKUSTIK_RECHTS_LINKS
aktiv
C14_AKUSTISCHE_FEHLERMEL
nicht_aktiv
C14_ANHAENGERKUPPLUNG
nicht_aktiv
C14_ANZAHL_WANDLER
4_wandler
C14_DAUERTON
nicht_aktiv
C14_DAUERTON_BEREICH_HIN
e84
C14_DAUERTON_BEREICH_VOR
e84
C14_EINSCHALTMELDUNG_IMM
nicht_aktiv
C14_EINSCHALTVERZOEG_ZT
e84
C14_EINSCHALTVERZOEGERUN
aktiv
C14_FAHRZEUG_STILLSTAND
nicht_aktiv
C14_FREQUENZ_TONGEBER_HI
wert_01
C14_FREQUENZ_TONGEBER_VO
wert_02
C14_LAUTSTAERKE_HINTEN
e84
C14_LAUTSTAERKE_VORN
e84
C14_MESSBEREICH_ECKE_HIN
e84
C14_MESSBEREICHE_ECKE_VO
e84
C14_MESSBEREICHE_MITTE_H
e84
C14_MESSBEREICHE_MITTE_V
e84
C14_OFFSET_ECKE_HINTEN
e84
C14_OFFSET_ECKE_VORNE
e84
C14_OFFSET_MIT_HINTEN
e84
C14_OFFSET_MITTE_VORNE
e84
C14_PDC_AKTIV/DEAKTIV
nicht_aktiv
C14_PDC_DEAKTIVIERUNG
aktiv
C14_PDC_SCHALTER
nicht_aktiv
C14_SC_DT_FRONT
e84
C14_SC_DT_REAR
e84
C14_SC_FLAG_DT_FRONT
aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_DT_REAR
nicht_aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_LP_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_LP_REAR
nicht_aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_OE_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_OE_REAR
aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_WD_FRONT
aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_WD_REAR
aktiv
C14_SC_LP_FRONT
e84
C14_SC_LP_REAR
e84
C14_SC_OE_FRONT
e84
C14_SC_OE_REAR
e84
C14_SC_WD_FRONT
e84
C14_SC_WD_REAR
e84
C14_SCHWELLWERT_ECKE_HI
e84
C14_SCHWELLWERT_ECKE_VO
e84
C14_SCHWELLWERT_MITE_HI
e84
C14_SCHWELLWERT_MITE_VO
e84
C14_STILLSTAND_ZEIT
e84
C14_TON_ANZEIGEDAUER
e84
C14_TONAUSGABE_CAN
aktiv
C14_TONAUSGABE_LSP
nicht_aktiv
C14_TOTZEIT_ECHOS_HECK
e84
C14_TOTZEIT_ECHOS_VORNE
e84
C14_WANDERKENNUNG
nicht_aktiv
C14_WANDLER_STOERUNG
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_AUTO_TRIG_CIC
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_BT_DATABASE
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB_COMPOSER_IPOD
disabled
CDMM_USB_COMPOSER_MTP
disabled
CDMM_USB_COVER_ART
nicht_aktiv
DATACOM_TRANSFER
most_high
LANGUAGE_MASTER
english_us
SOFTWARE_UPDATE_MANAGER
aktiv
NSL_EIN_BEI_NSL_AHM_DEF
aktiv
STROMSPAR_WARNBLINKEN
aktiv
WL_BFD_MIN_PWM
wert_01
CITY_AMB_PK_TOTAL_THRES
us
CITY_AVG_NO_OF_PKS_X16
us
CITY_LONG-AVG_AMB_THRES
us
CITY_LONG_AVG_TIMECONST
us
CITY_MAX_SHORT_SVG_TCONST
us
CITY_NUMBER_SL_X16_HW
us
CITY_NUMBER_SL_X16_VILL
us
CITY_SHORT_AVG_AMB_THRES
us
CITY_SHORT_AVG_TIMECONST
us
CITY_SL_BRIGHT_THRES_HW
us
CITY_SL_BRIGHT_THRES_VILL
us
CITY_SL_BRIGHT_TIMECONST
us
CITY_SL_TIMECONST
us
CITY_VD_HW_SPEED
us
FLA_SENSITIVITAET
aktiv
HEADLAMP_TYPE
halogen
SPEED_OFF_HART
us
SPEED_OFF_WEICH
us
SPEED_ON
us
T_ON_ONCOMING_FAST
wert_01
T_ON_ONCOMING_FAST_MAX
wert_01
T_ON_ONCOMING_SLOW
wert_01
T_ON_PRECEEDING
wert_01
T_ON_SLOW_OVERTAKE
wert_01
VERTIKAL_BILD_OFFSET_R
wert_01
WS_CORRECTION_CYAN_HALO
wert_02
WS_CORRECTION_CYAN_HID
wert_02
WS_CORRECTION_CYAN_TL
wert_02
WS_CORRECTION_RED_HALO
wert_02
WS_CORRECTION_RED_HID
wert_02
WS_CORRECTION_RED_TL
wert_02
WS_HALO_UCR_POINT
wert_02
WS_HID_UCR_POINT
wert_02
WS_TL_UCR_POINT
wert_02
LAENDERVARIANTE_FLAB
us
E84_ABSCHALT_GESCHWINDIG
e84
E84_ABSCHALTWEG
e84
E84_ABSTAND_DAUERTON_KOP
aktiv
E84_ABSTAND_ECK_MIT_HI
e84
E84_ABSTAND_ECKE_MIT_VO
e84
E84_ABSTAND_MIT_MIT_HI
e84
E84_ABSTAND_MIT_MIT_VO
e84
E84_AHK_OFFSET_FRONT
e84
E84_AHK_OFFSET_HINTEN
e84
E84_AKTIV_MEL
nicht_aktiv
E84_AKTIV_RUECK_R
nicht_aktiv
E84_AKTIV_VER
nicht_aktiv
E84_AKUSTIK_RECHTS_LINKS
aktiv
E84_AKUSTISCHE_FEHLERMEL
nicht_aktiv
E84_ANHAENGERKUPPLUNG
nicht_aktiv
E84_ANZAHL_WANDLER
4_wandler
E84_CAN_TIMEOUT
e84
E84_D_SCHWELLE_1
e84_4_kanal
E84_D_SCHWELLE_2
e84_4_kanal
E84_DAUERTON
nicht_aktiv
E84_DAUERTON_BEREICH_HIN
e84
E84_DAUERTON_BEREICH_VOR
e84
E84_DEAKTIV_MEL
nicht_aktiv
E84_EINSCHALTMELDUNG_IMM
nicht_aktiv
E84_EINSCHALTVERZOEG_ZT
e84
E84_EINSCHALTVERZOEGERUN
aktiv
E84_FAHRZEUG_STILLSTAND
nicht_aktiv
E84_FREQUENZ_TONGEBER_HI
wert_01
E84_FREQUENZ_TONGEBER_VO
wert_02
E84_FS_TRIGGER
e84
E84_HYSTERESE
e84_4_kanal
E84_LAUTSTAERKE_HINTEN
e84
E84_LAUTSTAERKE_VORN
e84
E84_MESSBEREICH_ECKE_HIN
e84
E84_MESSBEREICHE_ECKE_VO
e84
E84_MESSBEREICHE_MITTE_H
e84
E84_MESSBEREICHE_MITTE_V
e84
E84_OFFSET_ECKE_HINTEN
e84
E84_OFFSET_ECKE_VORNE
e84
E84_OFFSET_MIT_HINTEN
e84
E84_OFFSET_MITTE_VORNE
e84
E84_PDC_AKTIV/DEAKTIV
nicht_aktiv
E84_PDC_DEAKTIVIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
E84_PDC_SCHALTER
nicht_aktiv
E84_PMA
nicht_aktiv
E84_RUEKO
nicht_aktiv
E84_RUEKO_AKT_GES
nicht_aktiv
E84_RUEKO_PDC_DEAKT
nicht_aktiv
E84_RUEKO_PDC_SCH
nicht_aktiv
E84_RVC
nicht_aktiv
E84_SC_DT_FRONT
e84
E84_SC_DT_REAR
e84
E84_SC_FLAG_DT_FRONT
aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_DT_REAR
aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_LP_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_LP_REAR
nicht_aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_OE_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_OE_REAR
aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_WD_FRONT
aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_WD_REAR
aktiv
E84_SC_LP_FRONT
e84
E84_SC_LP_REAR
e84
E84_SC_OE_FRONT
e84
E84_SC_OE_REAR
e84
E84_SC_WD_FRONT
e84
E84_SC_WD_REAR
e84
E84_SCHWELLWERT_ECKE_HI
e84
E84_SCHWELLWERT_ECKE_VO
e84
E84_SCHWELLWERT_MITE_HI
e84
E84_SCHWELLWERT_MITE_VO
e84
E84_STILLSTAND_ZEIT
e84
E84_T_AKTIV
e84
E84_T_AKTIVVER
e84
E84_T_AUFSTART
e84
E84_T_DEAKTIV
e84
E84_T_SHUTDOWN
e84
E84_T_START
e84
E84_TON_ANZEIGEDAUER
e84
E84_TONAUSGABE_CAN
aktiv
E84_TONAUSGABE_LSP
nicht_aktiv
E84_TOTZEIT_ECHOS_HECK
e84
E84_TOTZEIT_ECHOS_VORNE
e84
E84_TVC
nicht_aktiv
E84_V_OFF_PF
e84
E84_V_OFF_PF_R
e84
E84_V_SCHWELLE_1
e84_4_kanal
E84_V_SCHWELLE_2
e84_4_kanal
E84_WANDERKENNUNG
nicht_aktiv
E84_WANDLER_STOERUNG
nicht_aktiv
BML__ON_OFF
bml_off
EMM__ON_OFF
emm_off
FBAS_AUSGAENGE
fbas1_aktiv
FEMODE_HECKKLAPPE_OEFFNEN
nicht_aktiv
E89_FLR
nicht_aktiv
ACTIVE_STEERING_ENABLED
wert_02
BLOCK9_MAGIC_NUMBER
wert_01
BMW_FS_REAR_FISHEYE_PRM
wert_06
CAMERA_BANDING_FILTER
wert_02
CAMERA_VSYNC_ENABLE
wert_02
DID_4155_BMW_TVRG_LAYOUT
wert_01
DID_4157_BMW_TVRG_LAYOUT
wert_01
DID_4160_CAM_POS_TVRIGHT
wert_01
DID_4161_CAM_POS_TVLEFT
wert_01
DID_4162_CAM_POS_RV
wert_06
DID_4168_BMW_TVRG_LAYOUT
wert_01
DID_4169_TVR_CAL_TGT_POS
wert_01
DID_4170_TVL_CAL_TGT_POS
wert_01
DID_4171_REAR_CAL_TGT_POS
wert_06
DID_4178_VEH_HEIGHTS
wert_06
DID_41A0_TV_TEMPO_FILT
wert_01
DID_41A1_SV_TEMPO_FILT
wert_01
DID_41A2_RV_TEMPO_FILT
wert_01
DID_C1A7_MAGNA_RV_CALIB
wert_06
DID_C1A8_MAGNA_R_GRID_POS
wert_06
DID_C1A9_MAGNA_R_GRDD
wert_06
DID417E_CAL_PROFILE_STYLE
wert_01
DID417F_CAL_TVR_VIR_CAM
wert_01
DID4180_CAL_TVL_VIR_CAM
wert_01
DID4181_CAL_RV_VIR_CAM
wert_01
DID4186_UV_RIGHT_DISP_CAL
wert_06
DID4187_UV_LEFT_DISP_CAL
wert_06
DID4188_T_HITCH_DISP_CAL
wert_06
FS_REAR_FISHEYE_PRM
wert_06
MAX_STEERING_ANGLE
wert_02
OBJ_DETECTION_DISP_PARMS
wert_06
REAR_BUMPER_POSITION_X
wert_03
REAR_FS_MAGNA_GRID_SIZE_X
wert_02
REAR_FS_MAGNA_GRID_SIZE_Y
wert_02
RV_GEOMETRIC_OVL_PARMS
wert_03
RV_PDC_FENCE_OVL_PARMS
wert_01
RV_TRAILER_OVL_PARMS
wert_03
SERVICE_CAL_OUTPUT_RGN
wert_01
SV_TRAILER_OVL_PARMS1
wert_12
TOW_HITCH_OUTPUT_RGN
wert_01
TOW_HITCH_POSITION_X
e84
TV_INHIBIT
wert_01
TV_LEFT_FISHEYE_PRM
wert_06
TV_REAR_FISHEYE_PRM
wert_06
TV_RIGHT_FISHEYE_PRM
wert_06
TV_TRAILER_OVL_PARMS1
wert_01
UV_BOUNDARY_POSITIONS
wert_01
UV_FADE_IN_OUT_PARMS
wert_01
UV_LEFT_GUIDE_REGION
wert_01
UV_RIGHT_GUIDE_REGION
wert_01
VEHICLE_TYRE_WIDTH
wert_06
VEHICLE_VARIANT
wert_06
WHEEL_POS_Y_AXIS
wert_06
PHONEBOOK_NAME_DISPL_ORD
last_first
TCU_AUDIO_OVERRIDES_SET1
nicht_aktiv
TCU_AUDIO_OVERRIDES_SET2
nicht_aktiv
TCU_AUDIO_OVERRIDES_SET3
nicht_aktiv
TCU_AUDIO_OVERRIDES_SET4
nicht_aktiv
TCU_AUDIO_OVERRIDES_SET5
nicht_aktiv
TCU_AUDIO_OVERRIDES_SET6
nicht_aktiv
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1E
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1F
e89
AUDIO_REMOTE_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTENT_3
aktiv
FM_DEEMPHASIS
wert_02
KOMBI_CIC
kombi_high
TEL_BUCH_ASYNC_CONTROL_B
most_control_channel
EQUALIZING
standard
O_GW_BF_1_MCD
nicht_aktiv
SBE1_STATUS_VERZ_MCD
nicht_aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_BEIFAHRER_MCD
nicht_aktiv
E89_GURTZUSTAND_BEIFAHRER
nicht_aktiv
KLAPPE_U_DS_SICHERN_E89
aktiv
T_HOLD_CLAMP_R_OFF_E89
wert_01
BAUDRATE_SBE_FAHRER_2
wert_01
SBR_BEIFAHRER_2
nicht_aktiv
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-N47TU
wert_01
FBM_DEFAULT_C09
nicht_aktiv
GRACENOTES_ACCESS
most
NAVI_FULL_GUIDINGPOPUP
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MAP_ARROWVIEW
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_SPLIT_GUIDINGPOPUP
nicht_aktiv
ONE_SHOT_DEST_INPUT
nicht_aktiv
ABBIEGELICHT_MIT_NSW
nicht_aktiv
BFD_1_MIT_FRA_H
wert_00
CC_MELDUNG_FRA_Z_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_FRA_Z_R
wert_01
FH_HALL_DIAG_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
KALTUE_FL_M2_6_M1_04
aktiv
KALTUE_FRA_Z_M1_11_M2_44
nicht_aktiv
LED_LICHTFUNKTION
nicht_aktiv
LRE_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
NSL_AUS_BEI_FE_MODE_HECK
nicht_aktiv
PWM_FRA_H_FKT_BFD
wert_02
PWM_FRA_Z_AN_SML
wert_01
WARMUE_FL_M2_6_M1_04
aktiv
WARMUE_FRA_Z_M1_11_M2_44
nicht_aktiv
LWR_SCHRITTE_STELLUNG_3
wert_03
C02_E84_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
C02_E84_FZG_MASSE
wert_00
C02_E84_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C02E84_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_00
E84_A_MAX
wert_01
E84_A_MIN
wert_01
E84_BERGABANSATZ
wert_01
E84_FZG_VARIANTEN
wert_00
E84_V_EINHEIT
wert_00
E84C_AAT_SCHUB_AUS_OFFSET
wert_01
E84C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_KORR
wert_00
E84C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_OFFSET
wert_01
SDARS_INBOX
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_EPG_DETECT__ON_OFF
auto_epg_detect__on
SCHALTENRELAIS
aktiv
EXTERNE_MOST_DIAG
nicht_aktiv
MICROPHONE_0A
no_microphone
TDA_ATM_ACTIVE_CIC_0A
nicht_aktiv
DID_4198_OL_CAL_CONTROL
wert_02
DID_41A6_VIDEO_ENC_REG
wert_01
DID_41AA_BSDF_COMPEN
wert_01
HU_RESP_TIMEOUT_ACT
wert_01
HU_RESP_TIMEOUT_DEACT
wert_01
PDC_INNER_LEFT_PRX_LIMIT
e84
PDC_INNER_RIGHT_PRX_LIMIT
e84
PDC_OUTER_LEFT_PRX_LIMIT
e84
PDC_OUTER_RIGHT_PRX_LIMIT
e84
RV_OL_CAL_FAIL_DTC
wert_01
TOW_HITCH_HEIGHT
e84
TVL_OL_CAL_FAIL_DTC
wert_01
TVR_OL_CAL_FAIL_DTC
wert_01
ABK_KLIMASTIL
3_klimastile
BAUKASTEN_PTC
nicht_verbaut
VERBRAUCHSOPTIMIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_SYSTEM_RAD22
stereo
E84_ASL
aktiv
E84_AX_REF_DIFF_LOCK
aktiv
E84_CBS
nicht_aktiv
E84_FDB
nicht_aktiv
E84_HBA
wert_03
E84_HILLDESC
aktiv
E84_HVV
aktiv
E84_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE1
wert_01
E84_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE2
wert_01
E84_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE3
wert_01
E84_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE4
wert_01
CCM_FILTER_C16
wert_04
AVOID_VIGNETTE_0A
nicht_aktiv
ECALL_INSTANCE_ID_0A
wert_00
ENT_VIDEO_V_GESPERRT_0A
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_INFO_INSTANCE_ID_0A
wert_01
NAVI_VARIANTE_0A
keine_navi
SIDE_VIEW_CAMERA_0A
wert_255
CONTACT_NUM_HOTLINE_0B
aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_BCALL_0B
aktiv
HVAC_MSA_EFFICIENCY
nicht_aktiv
KOMBIGUIDING_SCHALTBAR
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_PIM
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_ROUTE_STUDY
nicht_aktiv
P_BOOK_NAME_DISPL_ORD
firstname_last
PIM_ADR_VALID
nicht_aktiv
PIM_CROSS_USE
nicht_aktiv
PIM_OVERVIEW
aktiv
PIM_TTS
nicht_aktiv
PU_0909
nicht_aktiv
ELV_CCM_NEU
nicht_aktiv
PA_LF_PING_PGS
nicht_aktiv
C10_A_MAX
wert_01
C10_A_MIN
wert_01
C10_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
C10_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_01
C10_BERGABANSATZ
wert_01
C10_DTC_DCC
wert_00
C10_ECBA_DCC
wert_02
C10_FZG_MASSE
wert_01
C10_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_01
C10_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_00
C10_P_AUSROLL_ANTRIEB
wert_01
C10_R_RAD_DYN_DSC
wert_01
C10_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C10_SETZ_V_MAX_CC
wert_01
C10_SETZ_V_MIN
wert_01
C10_V_ABSCHALT
wert_01
C10_V_EINHEIT
wert_00
C10_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
C10_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_01
C10_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_01
C10_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_01
C10C_AAT_SCHUB_AUS_OFFSET
wert_01
C10C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_KORR
wert_01
C10C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_OFFSET
wert_01
E90_FZG_VARIANTEN
wert_00
OFFSET_MIN
e6x_65s
C20_LIMITER_F_L
wert_0
C20_LIMITER_F_R
wert_0
C20_LIMITER_GAIN
wert_0
C20_LIMITER_R_L
wert_0
C20_LIMITER_R_R
wert_0
SCHALTENRELAIS_E89
aktiv
DID_41AF_RV_HEATING
wert_02
IVM_DIRT_DTC_DISABLE
disabled
IVM_PIX_DTC_DISABLE
disabled
ASP_SPIEGEL_HEIZUNG_DELAY
wert_01
IGR_ABBIEGELICHT
aktiv
IGR_AL
aktiv
IGR_BFD
nicht_aktiv
IGR_BL
nicht_aktiv
IGR_DAUER_BLK
nicht_aktiv
IGR_DRL_H
nicht_aktiv
IGR_FL
aktiv
IGR_INNENLICHT
nicht_aktiv
IGR_LH
aktiv
IGR_NSL
aktiv
IGR_NSW
aktiv
IGR_RFS
aktiv
IGR_SL
aktiv
IGR_TIPP_BLK
nicht_aktiv
IGR_WBL
aktiv
KALTUE_SML_M2_8_M2_32
nicht_aktiv
PARKL_SL_1_GEDREHT
nicht_aktiv
WARMUE_SML_M2_8_M2_32
nicht_aktiv
DTC_COUNTER_THRESHOLD
wert_01
CDMM_USB_AUDIO_DOUBLE_0B
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_VIDEO_C0B
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_INFO_INSTANCE_ID_0B
wert_03
PHONE_TYPE_C0B
no_phone
PICTURE_ALBUM_ARTS_0B
nicht_aktiv
SW_UPDATE_ASSISTANT
nicht_aktiv
TI_CA_TPEG_C0B
nicht_aktiv
TI_VINFO_C0B
nicht_aktiv
COMFORT_OPENING
nicht_aktiv
HYBRID_EFFICIENCY_GRAPHIC
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_13
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_14
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_15
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_16
nicht_aktiv
MMC_VARIANTE
wert_01
RADIO_AM_LW
aktiv
HALOGEN_AL_VERBAUT
aktiv
ALTERNATIV_ROUTEN
aktiv
FM_BAND_LW_0C
nicht_aktiv
GUIDING_TIMING_KM
permanent
GUIDING_TIMING_MLS
permanent
PIM_DRIVING_TEXT_LENGTH
one_page
REMOTE_HMI
nicht_aktiv
TEXTKUERZUNG
aktiv
TVC_WIDTH_0C
wert_01
TYPE_OF_FUEL_0C
alle_kraftstoffe
FEH_SCHALTER_FAS
wert_00
FUNKTIONSVARIANTE_FAS
wert_02
MOTORSTECKERMAPPING_FAS
wert_01
REGLER_INIT_SCHNELH_KIFAS
wert_02
TIMEOUT_NACH_FEHLSPAN_FAS
wert_00
FEH_SCHALTER_BFS
wert_00
FUNKTIONSVARIANTE_BFS
wert_02
MOTORSTECKERMAPPING_BFS
wert_01
REGLER_INIT_SCHNELH_KIBFS
wert_01
TIMEOUT_NACH_FEHLSPAN_BFS
wert_00
BEIFAHRERBAG_STUFE2_2
aktiv
UEBERWISCHZEIT_1
wert_01
UEBERWISCHZEIT_2
wert_01
COMPASS_MIRROR
nicht_aktiv
CONVERTIBLE
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_PLAYER_INBOX_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
BASIC_VR_INBOX_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
BT_MODUL_INBOX_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
MICROPHONE_INBOX
no_microphone
PB_SORTING_INBOX
first_us
RAD_EXTERNAL_CALL_LISTS
nicht_aktiv
BEIFAHRERBAG_STUFE2_3
nicht_aktiv
DC_DC_DIAGNOSE_3R
nicht_aktiv
PL4_GWTABLE_VOR_09_09
nicht_aktiv
DID_419E_TV_UV_ENABLE
wert_01
DID41B0_SRV_CAL_WARP_TVR
wert_01
DID41B1_SRV_CAL_WARP_TVL
wert_01
DID41B2_WHEEL_DIAMETER_MM
e84
DID41B8_TV_MMI_DEFAULT
wert_06
DID41B9_UV_MMI_DEFAULT
wert_06
DID41BA_IQ_FEATURE
wert_01
VIDEO_FRZ_COUNTER_C05
wert_06
VARIANTENCODIERUNG_3
e90
BISTABILES_RELAIS_JBBF3
vorne
FAKTOR_SCHUTZ_VENTIL
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_SCHUTZ_VENTIL
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_VENTIL
wert_01
AIRBAG_MSG_TIMEOUT
wert_01
AIRBAG_STARTUP_TIMEOUT
wert_01
CAS_WAKEUP_TYPE
k_can
CONFIG_INDEX
config_index_8
DPAS_INDEX
dpas_4
E_SECURITY_MODE_AEH
des_cbc
E_SECURITY_MODE_AEP
des_cbc
E_SECURITY_MODE_ASH
des_cbc_mac
E_SECURITY_MODE_ASP
des_cbc_mac
ECALL_DISABLE
nicht_aktiv
ECALL_GPS_ENABLED
aktiv
ECALL_HARDKEY_ENABLE
aktiv
ECALL_HARDKEY_FITTED
aktiv
ECALL_SPEAKER_VOL_DEF
wert_15
ECALL_SPEAKER_VOL_MAX
wert_15
ECALL_SPEAKER_VOL_MIN
wert_10
ECALL_WAKEUP_EN
nicht_aktiv
HIGH_POWER_MAX_TIME_E
wert_01
NAD_ALWAYS_ON_E
aktiv
NAD_ALWAYS_ON_TIMEOUT
wert_01
NAD_ENABLED
aktiv
PC_ANGLE_DIFF
wert_45
PC_MAX_DIST
wert_01
PC_MAX_STABLE_WAIT
wert_01
PC_MIN_DIST
wert_01
PC_MIN_DIST_STABLE
wert_01
PC_NUM_WAYPOINTS
wert_05
PC_STABLE_ANGLE
wert_10
PC_STABLE_ROUTE
wert_30
POWER_MONITOR_TYPE_E
kl_30b
SIM_ENABLED
aktiv
TELEMATIK_SMS_MODE
binaer
TESTCALL_FLAG_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
WS_INTER_MSG_TIMEOUT
wert_01
WS_STARTUP_MSG_TIMEOUT
wert_01
A2DP_AVRCP_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
AKD_SUPPORTED_POIS
wert_25
API_EIN_AUS_MED
nicht_aktiv
API_IPOD_ONE_WIRE
aktiv
API_IPOD_TWO_WIRE_SERIEL
aktiv
API_TWO_USB_M
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_NOTES_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_SOURCE_FILE
file_1
AUDIO_VERSTAERKER
wert_01
AVRCP_BROWSING_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
CALENDAR_EIN_AUS
aktiv
CAR_TYPE_IPOD_LOGO
bmw
CONTACT_NUMBERS_BCALL_M
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_DEALER_M
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_HOTLINE_M
nicht_aktiv
CONTACTS_EIN_AUS
aktiv
DATACOMM_CSIM
nicht_aktiv
DATACOMM_INTERFACE
nicht_aktiv
DRM_CHIP_ENABLED
aktiv
DUN_PROFILE_M
nicht_aktiv
EMAIL_EIN_AUS
aktiv
EXTERNAL_CALL_LISTS_M
aktiv
FBLOCK_PHONEBOOK_EIN_AUS
aktiv
GPS_FROM_MOST
nicht_aktiv
GPS_POSITION_TIMEOUT
wert_01
HEAD_BOOT_UP_TIMEOUT
wert_15
HEAD_UNIT_MODEL
basic
HEATING_CONTROL_ENABLED
aktiv
HORN_CONTROL_ENABLED
nicht_aktiv
INCOMING_CALL_LIST_M
aktiv
IP_ROUTER
aktiv
LIGHT_CONTROL_ENABLED
nicht_aktiv
M_SECURITY_MODE_AEH
des_cbc
M_SECURITY_MODE_AEP
aes_128
M_SECURITY_MODE_ASH
des_cbc_mac
M_SECURITY_MODE_ASP
hmac_sha_256
MAIN_BOARD_ALONE
mainboard_alone
MED_SVS_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
MMS_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
MULTI_PARTY_CALL_M
aktiv
MY_INFO_SUPPORTED_POIS
wert_25
ONLINE_ROUTER
aktiv
PHONEBOOK_NAME_DISP_ORD_M
first_last
PICTURE_VIEWER_EIN_AUS
aktiv
PIM_BILDER_EIN_AUS
aktiv
POWER_FOLLOW_UP_THRESHOLD
wert_01
RDL_CONTROL
aktiv
RDU_CONTROL_ENABLED
aktiv
REMINDER_EIN_AUS
aktiv
REMINDER_TRIGGERS_EIN_AUS
aktiv
RESPONSE_ON_HOLD_M
nicht_aktiv
SECURE_SIMPLE_PAIRING_M
nicht_aktiv
SIM_ENABLED_MB
enabled_all
SMS_EIN_AUS_MED
aktiv
SORTING_VARIANT_M
standard
STARTUP_ACTIVE
nicht_aktiv
SVR_ENABLED
nicht_aktiv
SWUP_ASK_CONF_ENABLED
aktiv
SWUP_ENABLE_ENG_UPDATES
nicht_aktiv
SWUP_ENABLE_SW_UPDATES
aktiv
SWUP_SOURCE_ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
SWUP_SOURCE_USBMSCDD
nicht_aktiv
TASK_EIN_AUS
aktiv
TDA_CFG_IND_PDM_GR_NBR_M
file0
TDA_CFG_TSM_TRIGGER
all
TDA_FBLOCK
nicht_aktiv
TDA_TSM_ACTIVE
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_COUNTRY_VARIANT
us_var
TELEMATIK_VIN
most_vin
TELEX_M
nicht_aktiv
TEXT_NOTES_EIN_AUS
aktiv
UNICODE_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
USB_HUB_M
nicht_aktiv
VCARD_OVER_MOST_M
aktiv
VENTILATION_CNTRL_ENABLED
aktiv
VIDEO_PLAYER_EIN_AUS
aktiv
ECA_CCM_FILTER
default_tcu
ECA_MAX_RS_ACTIVATIONS
wert_30
F25_BESCHL_VERM
aktiv
TDA_ATM_ACTIVE_CIC_0C
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_AUTO_TRIG_CIC_0C
nicht_aktiv
CLIMATE_ACT_ONE_TIMER
nicht_aktiv
MESSAGE_FILTER
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MYPOI_IMPORT_C0D
nicht_aktiv
ONE_SHOT_DEST_INPUT_C0D
nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER_C0D
nicht_aktiv
PDC_DIRECTION
horizontal
TDA_TSR_INSTANCE_ID_C0D
wert_00
DTMF_ENABLE
aktiv
BT_EIN_AUS_MED
nicht_aktiv
OFFSET_BTAS
wert_00
OFFSET_IPOD_SERIAL
wert_00
TROMMELSPEICHER_ACSM
aktiv
FH_PARAMETER_0_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_1_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_10_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_11_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_12_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_13_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_14_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_15_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_2_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_3_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_4_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_5_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_6_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_7_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_8_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_9_3R
e90_e91
IGR_TFL_S__DRL_S
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_EPG_REGIONCODE_PART1
charactermap_automatic
AUTO_EPG_REGIONCODE_PART2
charactermap_automatic
AUTO_EPG_REGIONCODE_PART3
charactermap_automatic
SNU_NICHT_VERBAUT_3R
halldiagnose_moeglich
AF_IN_CFG_RAD12
tel_mute_off
AUDIO_SYSTEM_RAD12
pl2_stereo
AUX_RAD12
aux
CENTER_VALUE_VOL_TP_RAD12
standard
COUNTRYCODE_RAD12
us
DELTA_NAV_ENT_RAD12
standard
DELTA_PDC_ENT_RAD12
wert_0
KEY_MEMORY_R_RAD12
true
OFFSET_ENT_GONG_RAD12
standard
OFFSET_ENT_NAV_RAD12
standard
OFFSET_ENT_PDC_RAD12
standard
OFFSET_TP_MIN_RAD12
wert_0
PDC_ADAPTION_F_R_RAD12
e90_stereo
RAD12_CROSSOVER
e90_stereo
RAD12_LIMITER_F_L
wert_0
RAD12_LIMITER_F_R
wert_0
RAD12_LIMITER_GAIN
wert_0
RAD12_LIMITER_R_L
wert_0
RAD12_LIMITER_R_R
wert_0
RAD12_VEHICLE_FILTERS
e90_stereo
RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCES_RAD12
e90_stereo
RATIO_GONGS_RAD12
e90_stereo
SDV_CURVE_RAD12
gal-kurve_3
TIME_DIST_SAME_PRIO_RAD12
wert_0
TIME_OUT_GONG_RAD12
wert_0
VOL_GONG_MAX_RAD12
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MIN_RAD12
e90_stereo
VOL_NAV_MAX_RAD12
standard
VOL_NAV_MIN_RAD12
standard
VOL_PDC_MAX_RAD12
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MIN_RAD12
e90_stereo
VOL_TA_MAX_RAD12
standard
VOL_TEL_MAX_RAD12
stereo
VOL_TEL_MIN_RAD12
stereo
VOLUME_MAX_ON_RAD12
standard
VOLUME_STEPS_RAD12
e90
VOLUME_TABLE_RAD12
e90_stereo
DAB_INBOX
nicht_aktiv
LAENDERVARIANTE_DAB_INBOX
nicht_aktiv
LIMITER_F_L_B
standard
LIMITER_F_R_B
standard
LIMITER_GAIN_B
standard
LIMITER_R_L_B
standard
LIMITER_R_R_B
standard
LW_ON_OFF
lw_on
PDC_ADAPTION_F_R_RAD22_B
e90_stereo
RAD22_RATIO_GONGS_B
e90_stereo
RAD22_VOL_TEL_MAX_B
stereo
RAD22_VOL_TEL_MIN_B
stereo
RAD22_VOLUME_TABLE_B
e90_stereo
RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCES_R22_B
e90_stereo
RING_MAX_B
stereo
RING_MIN_B
stereo
SDARS_DIAGNOSE
exbox
VOL_GONG_MAX_RAD22_B
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MIN_RAD22_B
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MAX_RAD22_B
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MIN_RAD22_B
e90_stereo
SNU_TK_ABFRAGE_OHNE_PULSE
nicht_aktiv
DREHZAHLANHEBUNG
nicht_aktiv
DREHZAHLANHEBUNG_2
nicht_aktiv
MCA
off
CC_MELDUNG_SH
nicht_aktiv
REST_TASTE_VERBAUT
aktiv
HK_DAUER_ERSTER_PULS
wert_01
HK_PULSABSTAND
1000_ms
HK_PULSDAUER_SLEEP
wert_01
IGR_CODIERUNG_MEV
nicht_aktiv
VMAXCODIERUNG_MEV
wert_00
WL_KZL_3R
soft_einschalten
WL_POL_3R
soft_einschalten
WL_SL_2_3R
soft_einschalten
API_TYPE
none
HUD_ACTIVATION
nicht_aktiv
SINGLE_OR_MULTILINK
multilink
SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX_C0E
nicht_aktiv
SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN_C0E
nicht_aktiv
COVER_ART_TWO_WIRE
nicht_aktiv
ETHERNET
nicht_aktiv
ALARM_LEVEL_Z
wert_05
COUNT_RESET_LEV_1ALARM_Z
wert_05
COUNT_RESET_LEV_2ALARM_Z
wert_05
ERR_BANDW_1ALARM_Z
wert_05
ERR_BANDW_2ALARM_Z
wert_05
MAX_DRIFT_Z
wert_05
INHIBITED_DTCS
e84
AUDIODISKINFO_MHP
nicht_aktiv
EDC_LED_SWITCH_MSA
nicht_aktiv
PVAR_INNEN_3
wert_01
PVAR_KUPPL_3
wert_01
SPORT
nicht_aktiv
LBV_DREHRICHTUNG_BFS
wert_01
LKV_DREHRICHTUNG_BFS
wert_01
LNV_DREHRICHTUNG_BFS
wert_01
SHV_DREHRICHTUNG_BFS
wert_01
SLV_DREHRICHTUNG_BFS
wert_01
SNV_DREHRICHTUNG_BFS
wert_01
STV_DREHRICHTUNG_BFS
wert_01
LBV_DREHRICHTUNG_FAS
wert_01
LKV_DREHRICHTUNG_FAS
wert_01
LNV_DREHRICHTUNG_FAS
wert_01
SHV_DREHRICHTUNG_FAS
wert_01
SLV_DREHRICHTUNG_FAS
wert_01
SNV_DREHRICHTUNG_FAS
wert_01
STV_DREHRICHTUNG_FAS
wert_01
NLZ_ERR_BELADEHILFE_E89
wert_01
DELTA_NAV_ENT_RAD22
standard
A4A
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_SYSTEM_VAR
default
CDMM_PERSONALRADIO
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB_HMI
old
CDMM_USB_POD_BOOK
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB_VIDEO
none
COMINGSTREET_KOMBI_HUD
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_3D_MAP_OPTIONS_C0F
nicht_aktiv
ROTATION_WERTE_EINHEITEN
nicht_aktiv
SLEEPDELAY_CLAMP30B_MIN
wert_00
SLEEPDELAY_TIMERVALUE
wert_01
AMP_SICHERHEITSFAHRZEUG
nicht_aktiv
BAUREIHE_AMPT
e89
DIESEL_TANK
nicht_aktiv
DPAS_CONFIG_INDEX
config_index_4
FOLLOW_UP_TIME_EXT
wert_10
GASOLINE_TANK
aktiv
HIGH_ELECTRIC_BATTERY
nicht_aktiv
HYDROGEN_TANK
nicht_aktiv
LIQUID_GAS_TANK
nicht_aktiv
NATURAL_GAS_TANK
nicht_aktiv
PAN_PROFILE_M
nicht_aktiv
BC_DIG_GESCHW_BEI_KL_R
nicht_aktiv
COMBOX_ALIVE_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
COMBOX_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
C0E_ASL
wert_00
C0E_BAUART
wert_00
C0E_BBV
wert_00
C0E_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_03
C0E_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_04
C0E_BTM
wert_00
C0E_CBC
wert_00
C0E_CF_ESM_HB
wert_00
C0E_CF_ESM_LB
wert_00
C0E_CR_ESM_HB
wert_00
C0E_CR_ESM_LB
wert_00
C0E_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_00
C0E_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_00
C0E_DIFF_LOCK
wert_00
C0E_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_00
C0E_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_00
C0E_FLR
wert_00
C0E_GETRIEBE
wert_01
C0E_GMB
wert_00
C0E_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0E_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0E_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_00
C0E_LCL
wert_00
C0E_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_00
C0E_LF_ESM
wert_00
C0E_LR_ESM
wert_00
C0E_LUEFTER
wert_00
C0E_LWK_X2
wert_00
C0E_LWK_X3
wert_00
C0E_LWK_X4
wert_00
C0E_LWK_Y1
wert_00
C0E_LWK_Y2
wert_00
C0E_LWK_Y3
wert_00
C0E_LWK_Y4
wert_00
C0E_M_ESM
wert_00
C0E_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_00
C0E_MOTOR
wert_00
C0E_PRE_MSR
wert_00
C0E_PRE_USC
wert_00
C0E_RPA
wert_00
C0E_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_00
C0E_SC_X_ESM
wert_00
C0E_SC_Y_ESM
wert_00
C0E_SDR_CTC
wert_00
C0E_SPURWEITE
wert_00
C0E_THETA_ESM
wert_00
C0E_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0E_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0E_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0E_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0E_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_00
C0E_WLC
wert_01
C0F_AFH_HSA
wert_01
C0F_AFS
wert_00
C0F_ASC_AMR_STB
wert_03
C0F_ASC_BMR_STB
wert_03
C0F_ASL
wert_00
C0F_BAUART
wert_06
C0F_BB_RAB
wert_01
C0F_BBV
wert_00
C0F_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_04
C0F_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_04
C0F_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_02
C0F_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_02
C0F_BERGABANSATZ
wert_01
C0F_BTM
wert_00
C0F_CBC
wert_00
C0F_CF_ESM_HB
wert_01
C0F_CF_ESM_LB
wert_01
C0F_CR_ESM_HB
wert_01
C0F_CR_ESM_LB
wert_01
C0F_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_00
C0F_DCC_C_AAT
wert_01
C0F_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_AUS
wert_01
C0F_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_EIN
wert_01
C0F_DCC_DTC
wert_00
C0F_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_03
C0F_DF_DIR
wert_02
C0F_DIFF_LOCK
wert_01
C0F_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_03
C0F_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_04
C0F_ECBA_DCC
wert_02
C0F_FBS
 wert_01
C0F_FLR
wert_02
C0F_GETRIEBE
wert_01
C0F_GMB
wert_00
C0F_GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_01
C0F_GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_04
C0F_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0F_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0F_HSA
wert_08
C0F_HSA_AFH_AFU
wert_00
C0F_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_01
C0F_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_02
C0F_LCL
wert_00
C0F_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_01
C0F_LF_ESM
wert_01
C0F_LR_ESM
wert_01
C0F_LUEFTER
wert_00
C0F_LWK_X2
wert_01
C0F_LWK_X3
wert_01
C0F_LWK_X4
wert_01
C0F_LWK_Y1
wert_01
C0F_LWK_Y2
wert_01
C0F_LWK_Y3
wert_01
C0F_LWK_Y4
wert_01
C0F_M_ESM
wert_01
C0F_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_00
C0F_MOTOR
wert_05
C0F_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_11
C0F_MOTOR_SCHLEPP_P
wert_02
C0F_PRE_MSR
wert_00
C0F_PRE_USC
wert_00
C0F_RPA
wert_00
C0F_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_02
C0F_SC_X_ESM
wert_01
C0F_SC_Y_ESM
wert_01
C0F_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C0F_SDR_CTC
wert_00
C0F_SETZ_V_MAX
wert_01
C0F_SPURWEITE
wert_01
C0F_SST
wert_00
C0F_TB_BDD
wert_01
C0F_THETA_ESM
wert_01
C0F_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_05
C0F_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_01
C0F_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0F_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0F_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_03
C0F_V_EINHEIT
wert_00
C0F_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
C0F_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_01
C0F_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_01
C0F_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_01
CIS_PARAMETER
e84_us
ZMZ_E84_US
nicht_aktiv
IGR_CODIERUNG_MSD
nicht_aktiv
M_BUTTON
nicht_aktiv
KALTUE_NSW_M2_37_M1_3_C32
aktiv
PDC_ADAPTION_F_R_RAD22_32
e90_stereo
RAD22_RATIO_GONGS_32
e90_stereo
RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCESR22_3
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MAX_RAD22_32
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MIN_RAD22_32
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MAX_RAD22_32
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MIN_RAD22_32
e90_stereo
WARMUE_NSW_M2_37_M1_3_C32
aktiv
FOLLOW_UP_TIME_EXTENSION
wert_02
SWUP_CYCLIC_MONITORING
wert_20
SWUP_CYCLIC_RESET_TIMEOUT
wert_255
SWUP_CYCLIC_RST_THRESHOLD
wert_05
RAD22_CROSSOVER_B
e90_stereo
HINTERE_TUEREN_MINI
nicht_aktiv
BASIS_KOMBI_MMI_LIST
aktiv
BMAP_JUNCTION_VIEW
aktiv
DAB_STANDARD
nicht_aktiv
DMB_MAX_FRAMERATE
wert_0
DOORLOCKING_AFTER_DRIVING
aktiv
HMI_FUER_DAB_DMB
dab_dmb_radio
HUD_TURNSIGNAL
nicht_aktiv
KOMBI_AR_PRES
nicht_aktiv
PHONEBOOK_NAME_ORD
aktiv
SECONDARY_HFP
aktiv
SERVICE_HISTORY
nicht_aktiv
WELCOME_LIGHT
aktiv
M_GROUP_C_32
l7_dspl_off_hk_amp
ECA_TRACK_WIDTH_FRONT
e70
ECA_TRACK_WIDTH_REAR
e70
ECAL_ACV
aktiv
ECAL_STDBY
aktiv
TICKS_PER_REVOLUTION
e70
CC_MELDUNG_NSL_L_32
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_NSL_R_32
wert_02
DRL_TFL_MIT_BFD_3R
nicht_aktiv
IGR_BFD_3R
aktiv
IGR_BL_3R
aktiv
IGR_DAUER_BLK_3R
nicht_aktiv
IGR_TIPP_BLK_3R
nicht_aktiv
WHEEL_BASE_COMBOX
e70
WHEEL_CIRCUMFERENCE_C
e70
LW_ON_OFF_RAD12
lw_on
DREHZAHLANHEBUNG_721
nicht_aktiv
GENERATORTYP
wert_01
LEISTUNGSKLASSE
wert_01
EXT_MUSIC_MANAGEMENT
nicht_aktiv
HUD_ROTATION
nicht_aktiv
JUNCTION_VIEW_HUD
nicht_aktiv
M_DIGITAL_TACHO_EINH
nicht_aktiv
RSE_SERVICE_MESSAGES
nicht_aktiv
TIME_LAG_IDG_CIC
standard
TIME_LAG_IMG_CIC
standard
OSFG_MSA_NO_KL15_AUTO_OFF
aktiv
TC_KL15_AUTO_OFF_OSFG
nicht_aktiv
TC_NOT_P_NO_KL15_AUTO_OFF
aktiv
TIME_KL15_AUT_OFF_DR_OPEN
wert_01
DREHZAHLANHEBUNG_701
nicht_aktiv
IGR_DDE7
nicht_aktiv
MSA_DDE
nicht_aktiv
PVAR_INNEN_DDE701
wert_01
PVAR_KUPPL_DDE701
wert_01
VMAX_BEGRENZUNG_N47TU
wert_01
RAD22_MDRIVE
nicht_aktiv
SPRACHE_SVS
us
AUDIO-PROCESSING_WEAKSIG
aktiv
AUDIO-STANDARD
stereo
AUTOSTORE
aktiv
DATA-SERVICES_EPG
aktiv
DATA-SERVICES_EXTENDED
nicht_aktiv
DATA-SERVICES_VIDEOTEXT
nicht_aktiv
DIGITAL_RADIO
aktiv
EMPF_SL_EINTRAG_ENTF_A
wert_01
EMPF_SL_EINTRAG_ENTF_D
wert_01
EMPF_SL_EINTRAG_HINZU_A
wert_01
EMPF_SL_EINTRAG_HINZU_D
wert_01
ET_TRACE
wert_01
FBAS-AUSGANG1
aktiv
FBAS-AUSGANG2
nicht_aktiv
FOLLOW_MODE_AA
nicht_aktiv
FOLLOW_MODE_AD
nicht_aktiv
FOLLOW_MODE_DD
nicht_aktiv
REGIONCODE_PIA
nicht_aktiv
SCHWELLE_AUDIO_MUTE_A
wert_01
SCHWELLE_AUDIO_MUTE_D
wert_01
SENDERLIST_EINTRAG_ENTF
wert_01
STEREO_MONO_RECOGNITION
aktiv
TV-STANDARD_ANALOG
aktiv
TV-STANDARD_AVS
nicht_aktiv
TV-STANDARD_CMMB
nicht_aktiv
TV-STANDARD_SC
nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_BLACK_PANEL
wert_01
VIDEO_FREEZE_ANALOG_TV
wert_01
VIDEO_FREEZE_DIGITAL_TV
wert_01
POWER_MONITOR_TYPE_E_C05
kl_30f
HANDSFREE_SECONDARY
nicht_aktiv
VMAXCODIERUNG_MEVD1724
wert_00
AUDIO_OFFSET
nicht_aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTANT_CCM
nicht_aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTANT_FCW
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_UPDATE
nicht_aktiv
M_DIGITAL_TACHO
aktiv
MAX_VOL_STEP_RSE
standard_39h
MDRIVE_CONFIG
1_menu
MDRIVE_RUEKO
nicht_aktiv
NANP_FORMAT
aktiv
NAVI_POI_ONLINE_SEARCH
browser
OELSTAND_OENS
nicht_aktiv
TERMINAL_UI
nicht_aktiv
VOL_MAX_ON_RSE
standard_19h
BODYKIT_RVBUMP_TYPE
wert_09
CAM_LENS_APEX_DISTANCE
wert_01
DID41A4_INHIBIT
wert_01
AUDIO_LEVEL_ADJUSTMENT
nicht_aktiv
MSA_KENNLINIENSATZ_US
nicht_aktiv
ABSCHALTBARKEIT_DSC
aktiv
DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_00
DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_00
SECOND_USB
nicht_aktiv
IGR_CODIERUNG_ME17
nicht_aktiv
LEISTUNGSKLASSE_C10
wert_00
RAD22_VOLUME_TABLE_33
e90_stereo
A4A_REMOTE_APPS
nicht_aktiv
ANZEIGE_FREQ
nicht_aktiv
COLOUR_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
COLOUR_SWITCH_LINES
nicht_aktiv
DAB_FOLLOWING_CHECKB_HMI
nicht_aktiv
DEBOUNCE_KOMBI_BASIS
defaultwert_50
ECO_ROUTE_TEXT
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_SW_INFO_REQUEST
cic_high
ENT_CHANNELBUFFER
wert_11
ENT_ITEM_UPDATE_COUNT
wert_1
ENT_MANAGED_CHANNEL
wert_50
ENT_MAX_NUMBER_FAVOURIES
wert_100
ENT_ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
ENT_QUERY_CHANNEL
wert_50
ENT_TEMPORARY_CHANNEL
wert_100
HEADLIGHT_SETTING
nicht_aktiv
HELLIGKEIT_AMBILIGHT
nicht_aktiv
MMI_STATISTIK
nicht_aktiv
MODE_HARDKEY
radio_cd
NAVI_POSITION_MENU
nicht_aktiv
SERVICE_HISTORY_WHO
default
SPEECH_2_TEXT
nicht_aktiv
OELWARTUNGSINTERVALL_701
wert_01
SDARS_DTC
exbox
OELWARTUNGSINTERVAL_MSXUS
wert_23
CC_ID_AKTIV_03
wert_02
BMW_INFO_SUPPORTED_POIS
wert_25
SWUP_INSTALL_TIME_SWIP
nicht_aktiv
RZL_MIT_SL_L_AUS_BEI_DEF
wert_02
RZL_MIT_SL_R_AUS_BEI_DEF
wert_02
RZL_MIT_TFL_L_AUS_BEI_DEF
wert_02
RZL_MIT_TFL_R_AUS_BEI_DEF
wert_02
RZL_VERBAUT
rzl_nicht_verbaut
MP3_ID3_ENCODING
iso_8859_1
RV_CAM_POS_DEV_THREHOLDS
e84
TV_CAM_POS_DEV_THREHOLDS
e84
BRAKE_ASSISTANT_CONF
nicht_aktiv
DATUMSFORMAT_AR_ASIA
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_SW_INFO_REQUEST_14
nicht_aktiv
FBM_NO_TOUCHSENSOR
nicht_aktiv
SLEEPDELAY_CLAMP30B_MIN_2
wert_ff
SLEEPDELAY_TIMERVALUE_2
wert_1e
DSC_VARIANTE
wert_01
E89_FDS_COMFORT
wert_01
ST_MDRV_ALIVE_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
ST_MDRV_CSUM_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
ST_MDRV_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
OELWARTUNGSINTERVALL_DDE
wert_03
PVAR_INNEN_4
wert_01
PVAR_KUPPL_4
wert_01
SPA_DDE731
wert_02
AACN_INTEGRATIONSDAUER
wert_01
EAM_TIMEDELAY_E84
e88_us
GETRIEBE_E82M
wert_00
PRE_MSR_E82M
nicht_aktiv
UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_01
UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2_M
wert_01
DC_DC_DIAGNOSE_DSC_E84
nicht_aktiv
FDS_SPORT_AB_09_11
nicht_aktiv
STAT_VENTIL_KLIMA_E82E
nicht_aktiv
VMAXCODIERUNG_N55_NETTO
wert_00
CAR_COMP_ACTIVE_RAD12
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_NR_DEALER_RAD12
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_NR_HOTLINE_RAD12
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_NR_MOBILE_SRVC_12
nicht_aktiv
RAD12_MDRIVE
nicht_aktiv
CSUM_ECO_KL
grundcode_var
CSUM_ECO_VAR
grundcode_var
ECO_DELAY1_LAST_AUSTRITT
wert_01
ECO_DELAY2_LAST_AUSTRITT
wert_01
ECO_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_FPW_LAST
wert_01
ECO_FPW_LAST_AUSTRITT
wert_01
ECO_FPW_LAST_ECO
wert_01
ECO_FPW_LAST_HYS
wert_01
ECO_FPW_SCHWELLE_V
wert_01
ECO_FPW_VERZ_AKTIV
wert_01
ECO_FPW_VERZ_INAKTIV
wert_01
ECO_GESCHWINDIGKEIT_HYS
wert_02
ECO_MEHRVERBRAUCH_REF
wert_02
ECO_PRW_ENABLE
wert_01
ECO_PRW_FAKTOR
wert_01
ECO_RW_DIGITAL_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_SPA_TIME
wert_02
ECO_V_MIN_LAST_AUSTRITT
wert_01
ECO_VAR
wert_01
ECO_VERZOEGERUNG
wert_02
ECO_VERZOEGERUNG_TIME
wert_01
KF_BESCHL_AT_Z_1
wert_02
KF_BESCHL_AT_Z_2
wert_02
KF_BESCHL_AT_Z_3
wert_02
KF_BESCHL_AT_Z_4
wert_02
KF_BESCHL_AT_Z_5
wert_02
KF_BESCHL_HS_Z_1
wert_01
KF_BESCHL_HS_Z_2
wert_01
KF_BESCHL_HS_Z_3
wert_01
KF_BESCHL_HS_Z_4
wert_01
KF_BESCHL_HS_Z_5
wert_01
KL_BESCHL_AT_X
wert_01
KL_BESCHL_AT_Y
wert_02
KL_BESCHL_HS_X
wert_01
KL_BESCHL_HS_Y
wert_01
KL_GANG_X
wert_01
KL_GANG_Y
wert_01
KL_GESCHW_X
wert_02
KL_GESCHW_Y
wert_02
KL_VERZ_X
wert_01
KL_VERZ_Y
wert_02
N_EM
wert_01
V_ECO
wert_02
DAB_BAND_RAD
beide
SL_BEI_KZL_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
BEV
nicht_aktiv
CONNECTED_DRIVE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_FDS_POPUP
nicht_aktiv
ECO_LIMIT
nicht_aktiv
ECO_MODE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_MODE_CONF
nicht_aktiv
ECO_ROUTE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_TIPPS
aktiv
EFF_DYN_FORECAST_HYB
na
EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID
nicht_aktiv
EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT
nicht_aktiv
EFF_DYN_SYS_CID
nicht_aktiv
FDS_NAMING_MODE
bis_0711
HIGH_END_AUDIO_MENUE
kein_menue
HIST_BEV_CONSUMP
nicht_aktiv
HIST_BEV_CONSUMP_SCALE_1
50
HIST_BEV_CONSUMP_SCALE_2
5
HIST_BEV_CONSUMP_SCALE_3
10
HIST_BEV_RECUP_SCALE_1
20
HIST_BEV_RECUP_SCALE_2
20
HIST_BEV_RECUP_SCALE_3
30
HIST_CONSUMP_AVERAGE
kein_wert
HIST_FDS_MODE_COLOR
nicht_aktiv
HIST_FDS_MODE_NAME
nicht_aktiv
HIST_GAS_CONSUMP
nicht_aktiv
HIST_GAS_CONSUMP_SCALE_1
na
HIST_GAS_CONSUMP_SCALE_2
na
HIST_GAS_CONSUMP_SCALE_3
na
HIST_GAS_CONSUMP_SCALE_4
na
HIST_HYB_CONSUMP
nicht_aktiv
HIST_HYB_CONSUMP_SCALE_1
nicht_belegt
HIST_HYB_CONSUMP_SCALE_2
nicht_belegt
HIST_HYB_CONSUMP_SCALE_3
nicht_belegt
HIST_HYB_CONSUMP_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
HIST_ZOOM
nicht_aktiv
MAXGLOBALREMOTECOMMANDS
v20
MAXLOCALREMOTECOMMANDS
v0
PHONEBOOK_CACHING
nicht_aktiv
RR_SPEZ_KLZ
nicht_aktiv
ALLRAD
nicht_aktiv
NIC_NEU
aktiv
SPORT_NEU
nicht_aktiv
VMAX
wert_02
TNK_RW_VERBRAUCH
wert_02
FACTORY_CALIB_EXPECTED
wert_02
IVM_DISABLE_DTC_DETECTION
wert_01
ONL_DEADJUSTED_DTC_THRHLD
wert_01
ONL_NOT_CALIB_DTC_THRHLD
wert_01
USB1_IPOD_AUDIO
digital
USB2_IPOD_AUDIO
digital
BAUREIHE_MRS5CD
e90
E82_88_BFD_AUS_BEI_KL30
nicht_aktiv
E82_88_NSL_AUS_BEI_KL30
nicht_aktiv
DELAY_SH_LED
nicht_aktiv
ECO_PRO_MODE
nicht_aktiv
TEILLASTBETRIEB_SH
nicht_aktiv
ENT_HUDRIVE_INSTALLED
aktiv
EXTENDED_CC_MESSAGES
aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE
nicht_aktiv
SETTINGS_DOORLOCKING
aktiv
SETTINGS_HOMELIGHT_PERIOD
aktiv
SETTINGS_INFO_DISPLAY
nicht_aktiv
SETTINGS_LIMIT
aktiv
SETTINGS_SPIRITOFECSTASY
nicht_aktiv
SETTINGS_TIP_BLINKING
aktiv
SETTINGS_TOURIST_LIGHT
nicht_aktiv
SETTINGS_TRACTION
aktiv
TDA_CFG_BDA_REMOTE_HELP
aktiv
TPEG_TAP
nicht_aktiv
TRAVEL_BC
aktiv
MODE_BEHAVIOR
alt
CALL_WAITING_INBOX
nicht_aktiv
EDH_TAKTUNG
aktiv
ERSTE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_A_E82
e82
ERSTE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_B_E82
e82
HV_LEISTUNGSRAMPE
aktiv
TAKTUNGSDAUER_HHS_E82
e82
VOKO_HVSTO
aktiv
VOKO_INNEN
aktiv
ZWEITE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_E82
e82
E84_DCDC
nicht_aktiv
DSC_BEV2010
e82_bev_mile
FAS_INSZENIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
GEZIELTES_ANLEUCHTEN
nicht_aktiv
PERSONEN_WARNUNG
nicht_aktiv
VOICE_LANGUAGE_RR_US
nicht_aktiv
FH_CABRIO_VERZOEGERUNG
wert_01
QUERBESCHL_FAHRT_BF_E89
wert_01
QUERBESCHL_FAHRT_FA_E89
wert_01
BED_HDC_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
DID41DD_PGM_CONFIG_TV
e84
DID41DE_PGM_CONFIG_RV
e84
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_1
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_2
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_3
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_4
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_5
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_6
000
COLORSWITCH_E84
nicht_aktiv
COLORSWITCH_E84_LINE
sport
MICROPHONE_MUTE
off
E89_MAGNA_FGS1
e89_us
E89_MAGNA_FGS2
e89_us
E89_MAGNA_FGS3
e89_us
E89_MAGNA_FGS4
e89_us
FGS_AKTOR_HI_LI
nicht_aktiv
FGS_AKTOR_HI_RE
nicht_aktiv
FGS_AKTOR_VO_LI
nicht_aktiv
FGS_AKTOR_VO_RE
nicht_aktiv
FGS_SAFING-SENSOR
nicht_aktiv
FGS_SENSORBAND
nicht_aktiv
AIRBAG_BEIFAHRER_MRS8
aktiv
AIRBAG_FAHRER_MRS8
aktiv
AKS_LINKS_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
AKS_RECHTS_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
AUFROLL_SEITENCRASH_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
BAUDRATE_SBE_BF_MRS8
wert_01
BAUDRATE_SBE_FAHRER_MRS8
wert_01
BEIFAHRERBAG_STUFE2_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
BPLUS_TRENNUNG_MRS8
aktiv
CC_GURTWARNUNG_MRS8
aktiv
CURTAIN_BEIFAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
CURTAIN_FAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
EAM_TIMEDELAY_MRS8
e93_ece
FAHRERBAG_STUFE2_MRS8
aktiv
FR_HE_PARAM_1_MRS8
e93_ece
FR_HE_PARAM_2_MRS8
e93_ece
FR_HE_PARAM_3_MRS8
e93_ece
FR_HE_PARAM_4_MRS8
e93_ece
FR_HE_PARAM_5_MRS8
e93_ece
FR_HE_PARAM_6_MRS8
e93_ece
GK/OC3/POL_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
GURTKONTAKT_BF_MRS8
aktiv
GURTKONTAKT_FAHRER_MRS8
aktiv
GURTSTRAFFER_BF_MRS8
aktiv
GURTSTRAFFER_FAHRER_MRS8
aktiv
GURTSTRAMM_SIDECRASH_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
GURTZUSTAND_BF_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
GURTZUSTAND_FAHRER_MRS8
aktiv
ITS_SCHRAEGCRASH_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
KNIEBAG_BEIFAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
KNIEBAG_FAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
MAGNA_FGS1_MRS8
e93_ece
MAGNA_FGS2_MRS8
e93_ece
MAGNA_FGS3_MRS8
e93_ece
MAGNA_FGS4_MRS8
e93_ece
MRSA_TUERE_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
NOTRUF_AACN_MRS8
aktiv
PARAMETERSATZ_0_MRS8
e93_ece
POL_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
POS_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
ROLLOVER_CTRL_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
ROLLOVER_OPTION_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
ROSE_II_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
ROSE_PARAM_1_MRS8
e93_ece
ROSE_PARAM_MRS8
e93_ece
SBE1_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SBE1_STATUS_VERZ_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SBR_BEIFAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SBR_FAHRER_MRS8
aktiv
SBR_PREWARNING_BF_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SBR_PREWARNING_FA_MRS8
aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_BF_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SEAT_BELT_MONITOR_MRS8
wert_01
SEITEN_PARAM_MRS8
e93_ece
SIDEBAG_LINKS_MRS8
aktiv
SIDEBAG_RECHTS_MRS8
aktiv
SITZBAG_ROLLOVER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SITZBAG_SCHRAEGCRASH_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SLV_BEIFAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SLV_FAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SPSBF_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SPSF_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_MRS8
aktiv
TROMMELSPEICHER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
US_SCHWELLEN_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
ZMZ_FGS_MRS8
aktiv
AUDIOSYSTEM
stereo
BAUREIHE_ASD
e89
LAENDERVARIANTE_ASD
sonst
MOTOR_ASD
n20
CC_ID_AKTIV_15
wert_01
AUDIO_SYSTEM_TOPAMP
not_active
AVAILABILITY_ANTENNA_3
not_active
CA_MENUE
scheme_1
COMPATIBILITY
cic
DS_ATSC
not_active
DS_ATSC_MH
not_active
DS_CMMB_TERR
not_active
DS_DTMB_MULTI
not_active
DS_DTMB_SINGLE
not_active
DS_DVBH
not_active
DS_DVBT
active
DS_ISDBT
not_active
DS_ISDBT_ONE_SEG
not_active
DS_ISDBT_TMM
not_active
DS_MEDIAFLO
not_active
FBAS1_OUTPUT
active
FBAS2_OUTPUT
not_active
MPEG4
not_active
RADIO_ATSC
not_active
RADIO_ATSC_MH
not_active
RADIO_CMMB_TERR
not_active
RADIO_DTMB_MULTI
not_active
RADIO_DTMB_SINGLE
not_active
RADIO_DVBH
not_active
RADIO_DVBT
active
RADIO_ISDBT
not_active
RADIO_ISDBT_ONE_SEG
not_active
RADIO_ISDBT_TMM
not_active
RADIO_MEDIAFLO
not_active
TRACE_INTERFACE
not_active
ASD
ls_diag_on
SWT_ARABIC
nicht_aktiv
ZBE_LOW
nicht_aktiv
LEISTUNGSKLASSE_ASD
ul
ASD_CIC
ls_diag_on
EFF_DYN_SAILING
nicht_aktiv
VMAXCODIERUNG_N55_NETTO_2
wert_01
HK_V_VER_MODUS
modus_00
TC_MSA_IGNORE_ENG_RUN
nicht_aktiv
BAUREIHE_AMPTASD
e89
ECO_PRO_DEFAULT_START
nicht_aktiv
ECO_PRO_LAST_FU
nicht_aktiv
COLORSWITCH_E84_FRM
nicht_aktiv
CS__NOM_BORDSP
wert_01
CS_DEFAULT_MODE
classic
CS_MAX_PWM
wert_01
CS_MIN_PWM
wert_01
CS_MIN_PWM_RAMPE
wert_01
CS_SWITCH_TIME
wert_01
CS_UEBERBLENDEN
aktiv
A4A_LEGAL_DISCLAIMER
nicht_aktiv
CBS_MOBIGUAR_LIFELONG
nicht_aktiv
DAC
none
GATEWAYTABLE
l6_mue
TIMESTAMP_DISPLAY
nicht_aktiv
VANITY_DIALLING_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
DAB_STANDARD_RAD
dab_plus
DATEN_INDEX_C09
wert_02
ECO_TIMER_UNTER_VERZ
wert_01
TORQUE_1_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
EDH_KORREKTURKENNL
aktiv
HFP_AUDIO_PROFILE
profile_4
AKUSTIK_V_Y_C08
wert_01
COMBOX_KLR_VERZ
wert_01
E84_BSW_HO
nicht_aktiv
ECO_CODIERUNG
wert_00
KGEH_NEU
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_4_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_4_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_4_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_KOPPELVER
wert_01
ZEIT_TEST_HYDRAULIK
wert_05
MAB
wert_00
STOP_GO
nicht_aktiv
HVSTO_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
FADER
aktiv
GBL_OFF
nicht_aktiv
KOREA_SYMBOL
nicht_aktiv
MSA_N_VERFUEGBAR
nicht_aktiv
KOMP_AKUSTIK
vdw_niedrig
ZEIT_TEST_HYDRAULIK_E89
wert_05
HDC_ZYKLISCH
nicht_aktiv
E89_OPENLOAD_TFL
nicht_aktiv
LWR_STROM_HALT
wert_01
LWR_STROM_NORMAL
wert_01
LWR_STROM_RAMPE
wert_01
POCHEN
nicht_aktiv
SPA_IST_GANG_ENABLE
wert_01
C_DELAY_PREWARN_ENABLE
us
C_DELTA_P_L_R
us
C_DP_TOL_PMIN
us
C_DT_AMB_PREWARN
us
C_MIN_RCP_FA
us
C_MIN_RCP_RA
us
C_P_CHECK_DISPLAY
us
C_P_DIST_PREWARN_MIN
us
C_P_INIT_RANGE_MAX
us
C_PREC_RESET
us
C_PREC_RESET_OFFSET
us
C_PREWARN_ENABLE
us
C_PREWARN_FUELSTOP
us
C_PREWARN_IGNITION
us
C_RDC_WARN_DELAY
us
C_T_REF_SHIFT
us
C_TIMEOUT_PREWARN
us
C_TPMS_MARKET
us
C_UIA_TH_C
us
C_UIA_TH_NC
us
C_UIW_TH_C
us
C_UIW_TH_NC
us
DMDZMS_CODIERUNG
wert_00
ENTPRELL_ST_CHGNG
wert_01
VORGABE_TMOT
wert_01


----------



## KH0 (Mar 11, 2011)

BAUREIHE
e90
BAUART
limousine
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT
codierung_erfolgt
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT_1
codierung_erfolgt
CC_BLINKFREQUENZ_LANGSAM
wert_01
CC_BLINKFREQUENZ_SCHNELL
wert_01
TANK_FILTER_FALLEND
wert_02
CC_15_EIN
benzin
CC_15_AUS
wert_01
CC_R_EIN
wert_01
CC_ML
wert_01
CC_F_WASCHWASSERSTAND
25_s
CC_F_KUEHLMITTELSTAND
25_s
CC_I_ZEITZELLE
500_ms
PREDRIVE_PERIODENDAUER
wert_01
TANK_FILTER_STEIGEND
wert_02
TANK_MITTLUNGSZEIT
wert_01
TANK_BERUHIGUNGSZEIT
wert_01
TANK_SICHERHEITSFAKTOR
wert_01
TANK_RED_REICHWEITE
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ZEITKONST_Z4
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ZEITKONST_Z5
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ZEITKONST_Z6
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_DELTA_K2
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ZEITKONST_Z1
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ZEITKONST_Z2
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ZEITKONST_Z3
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_DELTA_K1
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ANZ_FEHLER_1
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_ANZ_FEHLER_2
wert_01
PREDRIVE_ABB_MOT
nicht_aktiv
BC_V_KORREKTUR
aktiv
WARNFELD_INFO_DME
aktiv
DSC_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
aktiv
DME_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
aktiv
CAS_ALIVE
aktiv
LM_ALIVE
aktiv
BC_DIGITAL_V
nicht_aktiv
BC_DIGITAL_V_KORREKTUR
nicht_aktiv
ZGM_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
aktiv
TNK_LITER_RECHTS
wert_02
TNK_LITER_LINKS
wert_02
TNK_OHM_RECHTS
wert_02
TNK_OHM_LINKS
wert_02
TANK_RW_WARNUNG
wert_01
ACC_FILTER_FALLEND
wert_01
ACC_FILTER_STEIGEND
wert_01
ACC_ZEIGER_AUF_NULL
aktiv
AUSSENTEMP_SPERR_FAKTOR
wert_01
AUSSENTEMP_SPERR_OFFSET
wert_01
CC_R_AUS
wert_01
CBS_STAT_01H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_02H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_04H
sperre
CBS_STAT_03H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_10H
sperre
CBS_STAT_11H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_20H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_21H
anzeige
CBS_MODE
level_4
CBS_GELB_HUAU
wert_01
CBS_RES_SPERR
wert_01
CBS_AVKM_START
wert_01
CBS_GELB
wert_01
CBS_STAT_12H
sperre
CBS_STAT_06H
anzeige
CBS_STAT_07H
sperre
CBS_STAT_08H
sperre
CBS_STAT_13H
sperre
CBS_STAT_14H
sperre
CBS_EINH_01H
wegzeit
CBS_EINH_02H
wegbas
CBS_EINH_04H
wegzeit
CBS_EINH_06H
wegbas
CBS_EINH_07H
wegbas
CBS_EINH_08H
wegzeit
CBS_EINH_03H
zeitbas
CBS_EINH_10H
wegbas
CBS_EINH_11H
wegzeit
CBS_EINH_12H
wegbas
CBS_EINH_13H
zeitbas
CBS_EINH_14H
zeitbas
CBS_EINH_20H
zeitbas
CBS_EINH_21H
zeitbas
SFY_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
aktiv
CC_CSUM
grundcode_var
CSUM_ATEMP
grundcode_var
CSUM_KODIERUNG_VALID
grundcode_var
CC_ID_AKTIV
wert_01
CSUM_AUSSTATTUNG_1
grundcode_var
CSUM_CBS_01
grundcode_var
CSUM_CC_ALIVE
grundcode_var
CSUM_ST_ANZEIGE_1
grundcode_var
CSUM_WEG
grundcode_var
CSUM_TANK_PROZESS
grundcode_var
CSUM_TANK_INPUT
grundcode_var
CSUM_ACC
grundcode_var
CODING_VALID_BMW
wert_01
LAUTSTAERKE
nicht_aktiv
TIMEOUT_DEAKT_IRNE
wert_10
ALARM_OPT_WARNBLINKER
aktiv
STILLER_ALARM
nicht_aktiv
PARAMETER_IRS
wert_08
QUIT_OPT_SCHAERF
nicht_aktiv
KOFFERRAUMUEBERWACHUNG
aktiv
NOTLAUFFUNKTION_HUPE
nicht_aktiv
HOTELSTELLUNG
nicht_aktiv
DISTRIBUTIONSMODUS
nicht_aktiv
QUIT_AKUST_SCHAERF
nicht_aktiv
MAX_DRIFT_X
wert_05
ERR_BANDW_1ALARM_X
wert_05
COUNT_RESET_LEV_1ALARM_X
wert_05
ERR_BANDW_2ALARM_X
wert_05
COUNT_RESET_LEV_2ALARM_X
wert_05
ALARM_LEVEL_X
wert_05
MAX_DRIFT_Y
wert_05
ERR_BANDW_1ALARM_Y
wert_05
COUNT_RESET_LEV_1ALARM_Y
wert_05
ERR_BANDW_2ALARM_Y
wert_05
COUNT_RESET_LEV_2ALARM_Y
wert_05
ALARM_LEVEL_Y
wert_05
CHECK_DRIFT_TIME
wert_05
NOISE_CORRECTION_TIME
wert_05
ARMING_TIME
wert_05
ARMING_TIME_BETW_ALARMS
wert_05
CONTROL_BYTE
ok
ALARM_TIME_EXT_SUPPLY
28_5s
ALARM_TIME_SELF_SUPPLY
26s
ALARM_PAUSE_TIME
14s
DUTY_CICLE_EXT_SUPPLY
100%
MIN_CHARGING_TEMP
wert_02
MAX_CHARGING_TEMP
wert_02
MIN_ALARM_TEMP
wert_02
MAX_ALARM_TEMP
wert_02
POWER_REDUCTION_TEMP
wert_02
POWER_REDUCTION_DUTY
50%
USA_MAX_SEMIPERIOD
249_6us
USA_MIN_SEMIPERIOD
182_4us
USA_SWEEP
2_5hz
ECE_SEMIPERIOD
208us
ECE_MODULATION
240ms
BUZZER_LOW_LEVEL
wert_04
BUZZER_HIGH_LEVEL
wert_04
BUZZER_SEMIPERIOD
208us
BUZZER_TIME
98ms
BACK_UP_BATTERY_DATA
primary_battery
BACK_UP_BATTERY_CAPACITY
wert_02
T_ZEIT_ZUG_NACH_DRUCK_FT
wert_01
AKTIVZEIT_KAPSENSOR_FT
wert_01
ANZ_RUNIN_BITS_FT
wert_01
AKTIVZEIT_KAPSENSOR_BT
wert_01
ANZ_RUNIN_BITS_BT
wert_01
MINZEIT_IOUT_ANSTEUER_FT
wert_01
T_ZEIT_ZUG_NACH_DRUCK_BT
wert_01
MINZEIT_IOUT_ANSTEUER_BT
wert_01
Y_BAUREIHE
e90
Y_SILENT_TEL
nicht_aktiv
Y_STOP_IF_SHORTCIRCUIT
nicht_aktiv
RETRIGGER_T_ZEIT_FT
wert_01
RETRIGGER_T_ZEIT_BT
wert_01
LENKWINKEL_UEBERSCHREITEN
wert_01
LENKWINKEL_UNTERSCHREITEN
wert_01
LENKSTOCK_UMSCHALT_VERZ
wert_01
U_POTI_DIMM_MIN
wert_01
U_POTI_DIMM_DELTA
wert_01
MELDUNG_AENDERUNG_DIMMER
wert_01
POTI_DIMM_INVERS
aktiv
POTI_LWR_INVERS
nicht_aktiv
LEUCHTDICHTE_EXPO
nicht_aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN
wert_02
HEIMLEUCHTEN_ABBRUCH
nicht_aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_VERLAENG
nicht_aktiv
AUTOM_LICHT_ABSCHALTUNG
nicht_aktiv
SP_NACHREG_LANGSAM
nicht_aktiv
SL_PARKL_UNTERSP_ABSCHALT
aktiv
WARNBLK_ENERGY_SAVE_MODE
aktiv
BI_XENON_FL_ABSCHALT_OPT
wert_02
DRL_WERT_DIMMUNG
wert_01
BI_XENON_BEI_LH
nicht_aktiv
XENON_WIEDER_Z_AUS_PHASE
wert_01
TASTVERH_KL_58G_MIN
wert_01
ZUWACHS_TASTVERH_KL_58G
wert_01
TASTVERH_BEL_WBL_MIN
wert_02
ZUWACHS_TASTVERH_WBL_BEL
wert_02
PWM_ANST_FL_BIXENON
wert_01
CBD_ZEICHN_INDEX
wert_01
PRE_SLEEP_ZEIT
wert_01
BLINKIMPULS_WARNBLK
wert_01
BLINKIMPULS_CRASHBLK
wert_01
WERT_CRASHVERHALTEN
wert_01
CRASH_WARNBLINKEN
aktiv
CRASH_58G_EIN
aktiv
TIPP_BLK_LOESCHT_IMMER
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_ZU_CHECK
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_SICHERN
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_ENTSICHERN
aktiv
LENKWINKEL_BEI_KLR
aktiv
NOTLAUF_FKT_GESCHW
wert_01
NOTLAUF_FKT_TIMER
wert_01
MIND_ANZ_ZYKL_TIPP_BLK
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_1
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_2
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_3
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_4
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_5
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_6
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_7
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_8
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_9
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_10
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_11
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_12
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_13
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_14
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_15
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_16
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_17
wert_01
PROGRAMMPARAMETER_LM_18
wert_01
TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE
aktiv
LICHT_AN_LED
nicht_aktiv
KEINE_PARKLICHT_FUNKT
nicht_aktiv
VIER_TUERER
aktiv
DRL_V_GEDIMMT
aktiv
GETRIEBE
automatik
AUTOM_LICHT_KONTROLLE
aktiv
GETRIEBE_HANDSCHALTER
nicht_aktiv
VORFELD_BEL_GEDIMMT
aktiv
DREHZAHL/FOERDERKENNLINIE
wert_01
MAX_MOTORSP._MSB/LSB
wert_01
MIN_MOTORSP._MSB/LSB
wert_01
MAX_MOTORSTROM._MSB/LSB
wert_01
MIN_MOTORSTROM._MSB/LSB
wert_01
KEIN_MOTORSTROM._MSB/LSB
wert_01
MAX_POS_DREHZAHLDIFF
wert_01
MAX_NEG_DREHZAHLDIFF
wert_01
KEINE_DREHZAHL_MSB/LSB
wert_01
MAX_SPANNUNG_KL15_MSB/LSB
wert_01
MIN_SPANNUNG_KL15_MSB/LSB
wert_01
MAX_SPANNUNG_KL30_MSB/LSB
wert_01
MIN_SPANNUNG_KL30
wert_01
KEINE_SPANNUNG_KL30
wert_01
REGELPARAMETER_P_MSB/LSB
wert_01
REGELPARAMETER_I_MSB/LSB
wert_01
REGELPARAMETER_D_MSB/LSB
wert_01
MOTORPOLE
wert_01
PUMPEN_ID
wert_01
DATUM_JAHR
wert_01
DATUM_MONAT
wert_01
DATUM_TAG
wert_01
CHECKSUMME_EKP
wert_01
OFF_MEMORY
aktiv
KLIMA_SPERREN
nicht_aktiv
ZUSATZWASSERPUMPE
nicht_verbaut
EL_ZUHEIZER_PTC
nicht_verbaut
RL_LL
ll
EINBAUORT
unten
JAPAN
nicht_aktiv
ACC_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
aktiv
ACC_AUSSTATTUNG
wert_03
AFS_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
WEG_EINHEIT
km
BC_2_ENABLE
aktiv
BC_LIMIT_ENABLE
aktiv
NEIGUNGSGEBER
aktiv
FUNK_INNENRAUMSCHUTZ
nicht_aktiv
QUIT_OPT_SCHAERF_KLAPPE
aktiv
QUIT_OPT_ENTSCH
aktiv
CHECKSUM_0
grundcode_var
CHECKSUM_1
grundcode_var
CC_TEMPERATURWARNUNG
nicht_aktiv
TRIGGERANZAHL_KLAPPEN
wert_01
TRIGGERANZAHL_SENSOREN
wert_01
WARNUNG_GESCHW_LIMIT
nicht_aktiv
CC_BREMSWARNL_NUR_ROT
nicht_aktiv
CC_ZUENDSCHLUESSEL
aktiv
ALARM_OPT_FERNLICHT
aktiv
QUIT_AKUST_SCHAERF_KLAPPE
aktiv
PANIK_ALARM
aktiv
QUIT_AKUST_ENTSCH
aktiv
FL_UND_NSW_NICHT_GLEICHZ
aktiv
ABSCHALTUNG_RFS
nicht_aktiv
SIDEMARKER_US
aktiv
XENON_AL_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
BI_XENON_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
XENON_WIEDER_ZUEND
nicht_aktiv
ALARMTYP
us
TEMPERATUR_EINHEIT
grad_c
ZEIT_EINHEIT
12_stunden
TANK_SCHWELLE_RESERVE
wert_01
VERBRAUCH
l/100km
KUEHL_MTL_AKTIV
aktiv_high
MOTOR_ART
benzin_normal
GPS_UHR
nicht_aktiv
LADEEINRICHTUNG
nicht_aktiv
K_ZAHL_TACHO
wert_02
K_ZAHL_TACHO_KOMPL
wert_02
K_ZAHL_WEG
wert_02
K_ZAHL_WEG_KOMPL
wert_02
AHM_ALIVE
nicht_aktiv
ARS_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
RDC_ALIVE
nicht_aktiv
GETRIEBE_ART
automatik
EGS_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
aktiv
MOTORFERNSTART
nicht_aktiv
ANZAHL_WANDLER
4_wandler
PDC_AKTIV/DEAKTIV
nicht_aktiv
PDC_DEAKTIVIERUNG
aktiv
PDC_SCHALTER
nicht_aktiv
EINSCHALTVERZOEGERUNG
aktiv
ANHAENGERKUPPLUNG
nicht_aktiv
WANDERKENNUNG
nicht_aktiv
FAHRZEUG_STILLSTAND
nicht_aktiv
AKUSTIK_RECHTS_LINKS
aktiv
AKUSTISCHE_FEHLERMELDUNG
nicht_aktiv
EINSCHALTMELDUNG_IMMER
nicht_aktiv
DAUERTON
nicht_aktiv
WANDLER_STOERUNG
nicht_aktiv
SC_FLAG_WD_REAR
aktiv
SC_FLAG_OE_REAR
aktiv
SC_FLAG_LP_REAR
nicht_aktiv
SC_FLAG_DT_REAR
nicht_aktiv
SC_FLAG_WD_FRONT
aktiv
SC_FLAG_OE_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
SC_FLAG_LP_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
SC_FLAG_DT_FRONT
aktiv
MESSBEREICH_ECKE_HINTEN
e90_mue
MESSBEREICHE_MITTE_HINTEN
e90_mue
MESSBEREICHE_ECKE_VORNE
e90_mue
MESSBEREICHE_MITTE_VORNE
e90_mue
DAUERTON_BEREICH_HINTEN
e90_mue
DAUERTON_BEREICH_VORNE
e90_mue
AHK_OFFSET_HINTEN
e90_mue
AHK_OFFSET_FRONT
e90_mue
LAUTSTAERKE_HINTEN
e90_mue
LAUTSTAERKE_VORN
e90_mue
TON_ANZEIGEDAUER
e90_mue
ABSCHALT_GESCHWINDIGKEIT
e90_mue
ABSCHALTWEG
e90_mue
EINSCHALTVEROEGERUNG_ZEIT
e90_mue
STILLSTAND_ZEIT
e90_mue
ABSTAND_ECK_MIT_HI
e90_mue
ABSTAND_MIT_MIT_HI
e90_mue
OFFSET_ECKE_HINTEN
e90_mue
OFFSET_MIT_HINTEN
e90_mue
SC_DT_REAR
e90_mue
SC_LP_REAR
e90_mue
SC_OE_REAR
e90_mue
SC_WD_REAR
e90_mue
ABSTAND_ECKE_MIT_VO
e90_mue
ABSTAND_MIT_MIT_VO
e90_mue
OFFSET_ECKE_VORNE
e90_mue
OFFSET_MITTE_VORNE
e90_mue
SC_DT_FRONT
e90_mue
SC_LP_FRONT
e90_mue
SC_OE_FRONT
e90_mue
SC_WD_FRONT
e90_mue
SCHWELLWERT_ECKE_HI
e90_mue
SCHWELLWERT_MITTE_HI
e90_mue
SCHWELLWERT_ECKE_VO
e90_mue
SCHWELLWERT_MITTE_VO
e90_mue
LAENDERVARIANTE_AHM
us
TYP_LENKUNG
linkslenker
ZYLINDER_ZAHL
6_zylinder
GETRIEBE_GAENGE
6_gaenge
KLASSE_BATTERIE
70ah
STROM_RUHE
wert_01
STROM_KS_MIN
wert_01
STROM_KS_MAX
wert_01
TRANSPONDER
aktiv
STARTABBRUCH_BREMSE
aktiv
KOMFORTSTART
aktiv
KLR_AUS_TKSITZ
aktiv
KOMFORT_EIN
aktiv
ERROR_EJECT
nicht_aktiv
SS_GETRIEBE
nicht_aktiv
ZEIT_BREMSE
wert_02
BREMSE_DRUCK
wert_01
KOMFORT_AUS_IN_50MS
wert_03
KLR_AUS_TIMEOUT
wert_02
KL30G_TIMEOUT
wert_01
SICHERHEITSFAHRZEUG
nicht_aktiv
HECKSCHEI_ENTR_OHNE_NR
nicht_aktiv
HECKSCHEIBE_ENTR_SENDER_1
nicht_aktiv
HECKSCHEIBE_ENTR_SENDER_2
nicht_aktiv
HECKSCHEIBE_ENTR_SENDER_3
nicht_aktiv
HECKSCHEIBE_ENTR_SENDER_4
nicht_aktiv
TOEHK_EO_HS_OHNE_NR
nicht_aktiv
TOEHK_EO_HS_SCHL_NR01
nicht_aktiv
TOEHK_EO_HS_SCHL_NR02
nicht_aktiv
TOEHK_EO_HS_SCHL_NR03
nicht_aktiv
TOEHK_EO_HS_SCHL_NR04
nicht_aktiv
HKAT_EO_HS_OHNE_NR
nicht_aktiv
HKAT_EO_HS_SCHL_NR01
nicht_aktiv
HKAT_EO_HS_SCHL_NR02
nicht_aktiv
HKAT_EO_HS_SCHL_NR03
nicht_aktiv
HKAT_EO_HS_SCHL_NR04
nicht_aktiv
FH_RESESCH
nicht_aktiv
FH_KINDERSICHERUNG
aktiv
ZV_DISFERTMODE
nicht_aktiv
ZV_DISTRANSMODE
aktiv
ZV_DISWERKSTMODE
nicht_aktiv
CLT_TASTE
aktiv
SPERRE_CRASH_ER
aktiv
VR_KLR
nicht_aktiv
VR_KLR_EINMALIG
nicht_aktiv
VR_GESCHW_EINMALIG
aktiv
SPERRE_HECKKLAPPE_KLR
nicht_aktiv
ER_TANKKLAPPE_SER
aktiv
ER_TANKKLAPPE_VR
aktiv
ER_KEYOUT_AUTOVR
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_CLT_NACH_CRASH
nicht_aktiv
ZV_AUTHENTISIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
CCM_SEND_INVALID
nicht_aktiv
CRASH_SCHWERE
wert_02
CRASH_BESCHLEUNIGUNG
wert_01
VERRIEGELUNGSSCHWELLE
wert_04
GESCHW_SPERRE_TOEHK
wert_01
ZEIT_AUTO_ZV_VR
wert_01
VER_AUT_X_MIN_OHNE_NR
nicht_aktiv
VER_AUT_X_MIN_SENDER_1
nicht_aktiv
VER_AUT_X_MIN_SENDER_2
nicht_aktiv
VER_AUT_X_MIN_SENDER_3
nicht_aktiv
VER_AUT_X_MIN_SENDER_4
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGEL_XKM/H_OHNE_NR
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGELN_XKM/H_SENDER_1
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGELN_XKM/H_SENDER_2
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGELN_XKM/H_SENDER_3
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGELN_XKM/H_SENDER_4
nicht_aktiv
FH_UMLSCH
nicht_aktiv
FH_ECEFIN
nicht_aktiv
FH_ABSCHALTKRITERIUM
aktiv
FH_USACANADA
nicht_aktiv
FH_DISAKL15
nicht_aktiv
FH_DISAKLR
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORTOEFFNUNG_FB
aktiv
KOMFORTOEFFNUNG
aktiv
KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG
aktiv
FH_RESETTIMEOUTKL50
aktiv
FH_TUERBED_EINSTG
nicht_aktiv
FH_SCHLIESSEN_EINSTG
nicht_aktiv
FH_DISTGDEFECT
aktiv
FH_KMFRTFBDTIM
aktiv
FH_DISCLSYDEFECT
aktiv
FH_DISFBDDEFCT
aktiv
FH_DISFERTMODE
aktiv
FH_DISTRANSMODE
aktiv
FH_DISWERKSTMODE
aktiv
KMFRT_OEFF_HINTEN
wert_01
KMFRT_OEFF_SHD
wert_01
KMFRT_SCHL_VORNE
wert_01
KOMFORT_SCHL_SHD
wert_01
ANSTEUERZEIT
wert_01
KMFRT_OEFFNEN
wert_01
KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN
wert_01
MIND_KMFRT_NACH_UNTERB
wert_01
MAX_KMFRT_UNTERB
wert_01
MAX_KMFRT_UNTERB_FBD
wert_01
KISITMRMAX
wert_01
SLEEPTIMER_FH_KLRAUS
wert_01
PERSONALISIERUNG_AUS
nicht_aktiv
SONDERTASTE_INNENLICHT
nicht_aktiv
FBD_AKTIV_KL15AUS
nicht_aktiv
FBD_AKTIV_KEYIN
aktiv
FBD_TESTKEY_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
FBD_HECKKLAPPE_TOTZEIT
wert_02
FBD_PANIK_TOTZEIT
wert_01
FBD_MOTORLAUF
wert_01
FBD_MOTORSTART
wert_01
FBD_PANIKDAUER
wert_01
FBDIN_9_6_KBAUD
aktiv
MFS_KEY_PLGD
nicht_aktiv
FBD_DISFERTMODE
nicht_aktiv
FBD_DISTRANSMODE
nicht_aktiv
FBD_DISWERKSTMODE
nicht_aktiv
PA_CONFIG_FBDREFCHECK
nicht_aktiv
PA_TVRERFATH
wert_01
PA_TSPERRVR
wert_01
PA_TBEREITPE
wert_01
PA_ID_GEBER
wert_01
PA_FBD_REF
wert_01
PA_TBEREIT_PG
wert_01
CHIPCARD
aktiv
BOS_DATEN_ANFRAGEN
aktiv
FS_DATEN_ANFRAGEN
aktiv
SQCNT_UPDATE
nicht_aktiv
BEDINGUNG_CC_10KM
aktiv
EE_ZEIT_NLF
wert_01
EE_ZEIT_ABFR
wert_01
GESCHW_REQ_CC
wert_01
EWS_NACHLAUF_KLR_AUS
nicht_aktiv
EWS_FEHLER_MOTORLAUF
aktiv
EWS_SCHRITTWEITE_2
nicht_aktiv
MOTOR_HUBRAUM
m57d30_neu
LAENDERVARIANTE_BNDB
kanada
GETRIEBE_TYP
schrittschaltung
ANLASSSPERRE_BLS
aktiv
ES_EINMALIG_CLT
aktiv
SCHAERFEN/ENTSCHAERFEN
schloss_und_fernbedienung
CAN_MEHRFACH_SICHERN
aktiv
MOTORHAUBENKONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
ZV_SELEKTIV
aktiv
SEL_ZV_SENDER_1
aktiv
SEL_ZV_SENDER_2
aktiv
SEL_ZV_SENDER_3
aktiv
SEL_ZV_SENDER_4
aktiv
FH_SICHERHEITSFAHRZEUG
nicht_aktiv
FH_CABRIO_VERDECK_MODUL
nicht_aktiv
FH_HINTEN
aktiv
SCHIEBEHEBEDACH
aktiv
FH_DISASHD_KL15
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_OHNE_NR
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_SENDER_1
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_SENDER_2
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_SENDER_3
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_SENDER_4
nicht_aktiv
SONDERTASTE_PANIKALARM
nicht_aktiv
MOTORFERNSTART_GENERELL
nicht_aktiv
MOTORFERNSTART_CAN
nicht_aktiv
FBD_HSF_0
wert_09
FBD_HSF_1
wert_09
PASSIVE_ACCESS
nicht_aktiv
CDC
nicht_aktiv
MMC
nicht_aktiv
TOP_HIFI
nicht_aktiv
EQUALIZER
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_SYSTEM
pl2_stereo
VOLUME_ADJ_1
e90_stereo
VOLUME_ADJ_2
e90_stereo
VOLUME_ADJ_3
e90_stereo
VOLUME_ADJ_4
e90_stereo
SVS
nicht_aktiv
NOTEPAD
nicht_aktiv
SDARS
nicht_aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
ECE_TELEFON
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_BUSINESS
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_PROF
nicht_aktiv
CAR_COLOR
nicht_aktiv
BMW_ASSIST
nicht_aktiv
HELPNET
nicht_aktiv
BMW_ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
PDC
nicht_aktiv
ABSENK_ENTERTAINMENT_PDC
standard
SHOW_PDC
nicht_aktiv
RDC
nicht_aktiv
HUD
nicht_aktiv
ELDRVSEAT
nicht_aktiv
MFL_HORN
nicht_aktiv
MFL_HAZARD
nicht_aktiv
MFL_CLEAN
nicht_aktiv
FOND_HIGH
nicht_aktiv
FOND_LOW
nicht_aktiv
LAENDERVARIANTE_TUNER
us
RDS_AF_FUNKTION
rds_aus
TP_FUNKTION
nicht_aktiv
TP
nicht_aktiv
TMC
nicht_aktiv
AMBANDS
nicht_aktiv
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_1
e90_stereo
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_2
e90_stereo
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_3
e90_stereo
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_4
e90_stereo
PHASE_BLOCK
e90_stereo
CROSS_OVER_1
e90_stereo
CROSS_OVER_2
e90_stereo
OUTPUT_GAIN_SYSTEM
e90_stereo
NIVI
nicht_aktiv
VOLUME_MAXIMUM_TEL
stereo
VOLUME_MAXIMUM_ON
standard
VOLUME_AUDIO_1
e87
VOLUME_MINIMUM_NAVI
standard
VOLUME_DELTA_NAVI_ENTER
standard
VOLUME_MINIMUM_TM
standard
VOLUME_MINIMUM_TEL
standard
VOLUME_DELTA_TEL_ENTER
standard
VOLUME_KLANG_1
e90_stereo
KLANG_OFFSET
standard
VOLUME_PDC
e90_stereo
VOLUME_DELTA_PDC_ENTER
standard
VOLUME_SECUR_1
e87
LOUDNESS
e60
GAL_MAIN
e60
GAL_DEFAULT
e60
MUTE_ON_CRASH
nicht_aktiv
KEY_MEMORY_ASK
aktiv
MUTEMIX_TIME
pl2
DAUER
pl2
ABSTAND_IDENT_PRIO
pl2
NACHLAUF_INT
pl2
TIMEOUT_INT
pl2
HIGH_CUT
auto
EINH_MASTER
nicht_aktiv
VOLUME_MINIMUM_SPEECH
standard
AUDIO_ENTERTAIN_1
us
LUEFTER_SCHW1
pl2
LUEFTER_SCHW2
pl2
LUEFTER_WERT1
pl2
LUEFTER_WERT2
pl2
LUEFTER_WERT3
pl2
LUEFTER_WERT4
pl2
CRUISE_CTRL
nicht_aktiv
ACC
nicht_aktiv
HARDWARE
hw_profrad
ADRBOOK
nicht_aktiv
BLUETOOTH_NODES
nicht_aktiv
BACKDOOR
nicht_aktiv
CID
cid_mid
DATUM_EINHEIT
mm_tt_jj
SINGLE_TUNER
nicht_aktiv
DOUBLE_TUNER
aktiv
DRUCK_EINHEIT
psi
DWS
nicht_aktiv
E64
nicht_aktiv
TRF
nicht_aktiv
KANA_WRITER
nicht_aktiv
KLIMA_SG_ART
pl2_high
NAVIGATION
nicht_aktiv
OUTPUT_SIGNAL_TABLE_1
pl2_ll
OUTPUT_SIGNAL_TABLE_2
pl2_ll
PTY_TABELLE
pty_us
WEATHERBAND
nicht_aktiv
LEGAL_DISCL
aktiv
REV_INPUT
aktiv
UNIT_FEET
aktiv
ACOUSTIC
nicht_aktiv
REGIONALISIERUNG
reg_aus
WAEHLBARE_SPRACHE_1
us
WAEHLBARE_SPRACHE_2
franzoesisch
WAEHLBARE_SPRACHE_3
spanisch
RING
nicht_aktiv
SMS
nicht_aktiv
SPEECH_MF
weiblich
STANDHEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
K931D_ZV_ALLE_TUEREN
par_frei
K931D_ZV_SELEKTIV
par_frei
K931D_SCHEIBENABSENKUNG
par_gesperrt
K930E_ZV_VER_N_XMIN_FB
fkt_frei
K9323_ZV_VER_AB_X_KM/H
fkt_frei
K4D01_OFF_CID_DISPL_HELL
fkt_frei
C940A_QUITT_OPT_ENTSCH
fkt_gesperrt
C9419_QUITT_OPT_KLAPPE
fkt_gesperrt
C941C_QUITT_AKUST_KLAPPE
fkt_gesperrt
K9416_QUITT_AKUST_ENTSCH
fkt_gesperrt
C9410_QUITT_OPT_SCHAERF
fkt_gesperrt
C9413_QUITT_AKUST_SCHAERF
fkt_gesperrt
C9C03_KLAPPENWINKEL
fkt_gesperrt
C9C01_HKL_TASTE
fkt_gesperrt
K4D01_OFF_HUD_DISPL_HELL
fkt_gesperrt
K4D03_ANZEIGE_GESCHWNDGKT
par_gesperrt
K4D03_ANZEIGE_ACC
par_gesperrt
K4D03_ANZEIGE_TEMPOMAT
par_gesperrt
K4D03_ANZEIGE_CHECKCONTRL
par_gesperrt
K4D03_ANZEIGE_NAVIGATION
par_gesperrt
K8116_KLAPPENAUTOMATIK
fkt_gesperrt
K8119_PRG_AUTOMATIK
par_gesperrt
K8119_PRG_LUFTVERTEILUNG
par_gesperrt
K8119_PRG_GEBL_AKTUELL
par_gesperrt
K8119_PRG_SCHICHTUNG
par_gesperrt
K8119_PRG_AC
par_gesperrt
K8313_GEBLAESE_M10
par_gesperrt
K8313_GEBLAESE_0
par_gesperrt
K8313_GEBLAESE_P10
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_M3
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_M2
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_M1
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_0
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_P1
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_P2
par_gesperrt
K8601_SOLLWERT_P3
par_gesperrt
K8125_KLAPPENPROGRAMM_BO
fkt_frei
K8127_KLAPPENPROGRAMM_BO
fkt_frei
K8129_ZWAKO_AC_EIN_AUTO
fkt_gesperrt
K7504_HEIMLEUCHTEN_AUS
par_frei
K7504_HEIMLEUCHTEN_40S
par_frei
K7504_HEIMLEUCHTEN_90S
par_frei
K7504_HEIMLEUCHTEN_150S
par_frei
K7504_HEIMLEUCHTEN_240S
par_frei
C940D_QUITT_OPT_SCHAERF
fkt_frei
K4328_BLINKEN_TIPPBET
fkt_frei
C940C_QUITT_OPT_ENTSCH
fkt_frei
K532F_SENDERLISTE_AUDIO
fkt_gesperrt
K5303_GAL_SEHR_STARK
par_frei
K5303_GAL_STARK
par_frei
K5303_GAL_MITTEL
par_frei
K5303_GAL_GERING
par_frei
K5303_GAL_SEHR_GERING
par_frei
K5303_GAL_KEINE_ANHEB
par_frei
K5305_KLANG_BASS
par_frei
K5305_KLANG_TREBLE
par_frei
K5305_KLANG_BALANCE
par_frei
K5305_KLANG_FADER
par_frei
K5305_KLANG_REVERB
par_frei
K5305_KLANG_EQULIZER
par_frei
K531A_LAUTST_NAV
par_frei
K531A_LAUTST_VERKEHR
par_frei
K531A_LAUTST_TELEFON
par_frei
K531A_LAUTST_SVS
par_frei
K531A_LAUTST_PDC
par_frei
K4119_DRUCK_BAR
par_frei
K4119_DRUCK_PSI
par_frei
K4119_DRUCK_KPA
par_frei
K4310_ANZ_SPRACHE_1
par_frei
K4310_ANZ_SPRACHE_2
par_frei
K4310_ANZ_SPRACHE_3
par_frei
K4110_VERBR_L/100KM
par_frei
K4110_VERBR_MPG_US
par_frei
K4110_VERBR_MPG_UK
par_frei
K4110_VERBR_KM/L
par_frei
K410D_EINHEITEN_WEG
fkt_frei
K4113_ZEIT_STD_DARST
fkt_frei
K4116_EINH_TEMPERATUR
fkt_frei
K9901_UMLUFT_EIN
par_frei
K9901_NAV_LETZER_HINWEIS
par_frei
K9901_KOMFORT_PARKBREMSE
par_frei
K9901_MUTE_EIN
par_frei
K9901_MONITOR_EIN
par_frei
K9901_LENKRADHEIZUNG
par_frei
K9901_RADIO/TELEFON
par_frei
K9901_SWR
par_gesperrt
K9901_HUPE
par_gesperrt
K9901_WARNBLINKEN
par_gesperrt
K430C_DATUM_FORMAT
fkt_frei
K2407_PDC_MONITORBILD
fkt_gesperrt
C750A_SCHWELLWERT_NORMAL
par_gesperrt
C750A_SCHWELLWERT_EMPFIN
par_gesperrt
C750A_SCHWELLWERT_SEHR_E
par_gesperrt
CA107_AUT_VERST_DEAKT
par_gesperrt
CA107_AUT_VERST_ENTR
par_gesperrt
CA107_AUT_VERST_ENT_T
par_gesperrt
CHECKSUM
grundcode_var
CHECKSUM_2
grundcode_var
ACC_CSUM_MONITOR
aktiv
ACC_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
DEF_QUIT_AKUST_ENTSCH
aktiv
DEF_QUIT_OPT_ENTSCH
aktiv
AFS_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
ARS_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
BC_LEERZEILE
aktiv
CBS_GELB_KM_MIN
wert_01
CBS_INTD_03H
wert_01
CBS_INTW_10H
wert_03
CBS_INTW_11H
wert_02
CBS_INTW_12H
wert_01
CBS_SCEN_01H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_02H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_03H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_04H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_06H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_07H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_08H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_10H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_11H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_12H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_13H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_14H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_20H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_SCEN_21H
nicht_aktiv
CBS_TZ_SCHALTER
borddatum
CSUM_AUSSTATTUNG_PL2
grundcode_var
DATEN_INDEX
wert_01
DME_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
DSC_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
EGS_CSUM_MONITOR
aktiv
EGS_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
EHC_ALIVE
nicht_aktiv
EKP_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
EKP_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
EPS_ALIVE_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
EPS_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
FDC_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HU_VERBAUT
radiostufe_2
KL_PREDRIVE_AUSWAHL
wert_08
LEHNE_BF_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
LEHNE_BF_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
LEHNE_FA_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
LEHNE_FA_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
MOTORKONSTANTE
wert_01
PREDRIVE_START_MIT_OBD
aktiv
SEAT_BELT_DISTANCE
wert_01
SFY_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
TANK_OHM_FEHLER_OG
wert_01
TANK_OHM_FEHLER_UG
wert_01
TANK_VOLL_ERKENNUNG
wert_03
TCM_ALIVE_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
TCM_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
TEMPOMAT_SETZ_ANZ_DAUER
wert_02
ZGM_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
GEBLAESE_AUTO_MIT_A
nicht_aktiv
GEBLAESE_AUTO_MIT_BALKEN
aktiv
GEBLAESE_MIT_LUEFTER_SYMB
aktiv
GEBLAESE_MIT_RAHMEN
aktiv
KOMPRESSOR
gross
LAENDERVARANTE
ece
SOLARSENSORKENNLINIE
kennlinie_01
UEBERSETZUNG_KOMPRESSOR
wert_03
UMLUFT_MEMORY
nicht_aktiv
AUX
aux
CKM
true
GAL_KURVE
gal-kurve_2
SOUNDAUSSTATTUNG
stereo
TP_MINIMAL_VALUE
wert_0
STANDRUECKSCHALTUNG
aktiv
FEHLERMELD_CC_RL_BL_1_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELD_CC_RL_BL_1_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELD_CC_RL_BL_2_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELD_CC_RL_BL_2_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_AL_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_AL_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BL_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BL_M_1
nicht_aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BL_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BLK_H_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BLK_H_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BLK_V_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BLK_V_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_FL_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_FL_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_KZL
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_NSL_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_NSL_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_NSW_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_NSW_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_RFS_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_RFS_R
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_SL_V_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_SL_V_R
aktiv
HALB/VOLLSCHRITT
halbschritt
IB_2MIN_OPTION
aktiv
IB_SOFTON_OPTION
aktiv
KALTUEBERW_RL_BL_1_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERW_RL_BL_1_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERW_RL_BL_2_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERW_RL_BL_2_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_AL_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_AL_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BL_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BL_M_1
nicht_aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BL_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_H_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_H_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_V_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_V_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_FL_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_FL_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_KZL
nicht_aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_NSL_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_NSL_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_NSW_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_NSW_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_RFS_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_RFS_R
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_SL_V_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_SL_V_R
aktiv
LWR_ABS_MIN_STELLUNG_2
wert_03
LWR_ANSTEUERN
nicht_aktiv
LWR_FEHLER_BEWERTUNG
wert_01
LWR_HYSTERESE_START
wert_01
LWR_SCHRITTABSTAND_GRENZE
wert_01
LWR_SCHRITTE_STELLUNG_0
wert_02
LWR_SCHRITTE_STELLUNG_1
wert_02
LWR_SCHRITTE_STELLUNG_2
wert_03
LWR_TEMPERATUR_GRENZE
grad_-20
LWR_TESTBETRIEB
nicht_aktiv
LWR_TREIBER_CODIERUNG_2
wert_01
LWR_VORBESTROMUNG
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_BL_M_1
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_IB
wert_01
SCHRITTABSTAND_STARTPHASE
wert_01
TYP_FH_BEDIENBLOCK
aktiv
U_LWR_POTI_STELLUNG_0
wert_01
U_LWR_POTI_STELLUNG_1
wert_01
U_LWR_POTI_STELLUNG_2
wert_01
VERHALTEN_UEBERWACHUNG
wert_01
WARMUEBERW_RL_BL_1_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERW_RL_BL_1_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERW_RL_BL_2_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERW_RL_BL_2_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_AL_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_AL_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BL_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BL_M_1
nicht_aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BL_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_H_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_H_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_V_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_V_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_FL_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_FL_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_KZL
nicht_aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_NSL_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_NSL_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_NSW_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_NSW_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_RFS_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_RFS_R
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_SL_V_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_SL_V_R
aktiv
XENON_LI
wert_01
AUSWERTUNG_B_DRUCK
nicht_aktiv
AUSWERTUNG_P_CAN
aktiv
KLSTRG_DISFERTMODE
nicht_aktiv
KLSTRG_DISTRANSMODE
nicht_aktiv
KLSTRG_DISWERKSTMODE
nicht_aktiv
BAUART_MK60
e90_6zyl
DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_01
DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMITKORR2
wert_04
DRUCKMODELL_HINTERACHSE
wert_02
DRUCKMODELL_VORDERACHSE
wert_02
GEARMOMENTREGLER_MAX_HA_2
wert_01
GEARMOMENTREGLER_MIN_HA_2
wert_04
LENKWINKELKENNLINIE_2
wert_01
MOTOR_ART_DSC_2
n52b30
PRE_MSR
aktiv
UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0_2
wert_03
UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_11
UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0_2
wert_01
UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_01
VOLUMENDURCHFLUSSPARA_2
wert_00
MFS_MIT_TON
nicht_aktiv
STARTDELAY_K_START
nicht_aktiv
VOLUME_ADJ
pl2_stereo
ANTENNENPARA
e90
AIRBAG_TRIGGERED_E-CALL
aktiv
BACKUP_ANTENNA
nicht_aktiv
BLUETOOTH
 nicht_aktiv
CUSTOMER_CALLS_OVER_GMIN
nicht_aktiv
DELAY_PWR_DOWN_INIT_DUR
wert_00
DRIVE_WHEELS
rear_wheel
DSP_ACOUSTIC_PROFILE
wert_01
E-CALL_CHECK_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
E-CALL_HARDKEY_FITTED
aktiv
E_CALL_COUNTD_DELAY_TIMER
wert_02
GPS_ON/OFF
nicht_aktiv
MOST_ASYNC_OR_CTRL_CHANNL
most_control_channel
NAD_EQUIPPED
aktiv
NON-TELEMATIC_E-CALL
aktiv
SCS_OR_SVS
scs
SIM_IN_TELEMATIK_READER
nicht_aktiv
SPRACHE
us
TCU_TYPE
e60_ece
TELEMATIK_ENABLED
aktiv
TELEMATIK_SIM_ENABLED
nicht_aktiv
TEMP_CONSUMER_PIN_STORAGE
nicht_aktiv
TIMER_SMS_NACK
wert_02
TRACK_WIDTH
e9x
TWO_HANDSETS
wert_02
TWO_MICROPHONES
wert_01
US_BUSINESS/PROF_VARIANT
business_model
VR_EQUIPPED
nicht_aktiv
WAKE-UP_BY_E-CALL
nicht_aktiv
WHEEL_BASE
e9x
WHEEL_CIRCUMFERENCE
e9x
DEF_HEIMLEUCHTEN_CKM
wert_02
DEF_QUITT_BLK_ENTSI_CKM
aktiv
DEF_QUITT_BLK_SICH_CKM
aktiv
DEF_TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_CKM
aktiv
DEF_ZYKL_TIPP_BLK_CKM
wert_01
BORDNETZ
e6x_bordnetz
MOST_ASYNC_OR_CTRL_CH_JAP
most_async_channel
TWO_MICROPHONES_JAPAN
wert_01
VEHICLE_MANUFACTURER
wert_01
B_ENABLE_RIGHT_HAND_DRIVE
ll
DATENSATZ_JAHR
wert_01
DATENSATZ_MONAT
wert_01
DATENSATZ_TAG
wert_01
S_DMEAYVA
e90_basis_n51
S_DMEPUMPMOMENT
e90_basis_n51
S_DUTY_MAX
e90_basis_n51
S_ECO_PUMP_VOL_FLOW
e90_basis_n51
S_I_SF_AY_VARIANTES
e90_basis_n51
S_I_SF_DEH_VARIANTES
e90_basis_n51
S_I_SF_DPSI_VARIANTES
e90_basis_n51
S_I_SF_MODEL_VARIANTES
e90_basis_n51
S_I_SF_VX_VARIANTES
e90_basis_n51
S_KRR_FILTER
e90_basis_n51
S_STRAP_TRANSMISSION
e90_basis_n51
S_XVALVE_2I_SERVO
e90_basis_n51
S_ZTOTAL
e90_basis_n51
BLUETOOTH_FIX
aktiv
BMW_DEALER
nicht_aktiv
BMW_HOTLINE
nicht_aktiv
BMW_MOBILE
nicht_aktiv
BMW_N_DEALER
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_MULF
nicht_aktiv
FLAP
nicht_aktiv
PDC_LOW
nicht_aktiv
EE_TRSP_CCM_0CD
nicht_aktiv
EE_TRSP_PERM
aktiv
ALLG_PARAMETER_HUB
basisparameter
ALLG_PARAMETER_SCHIEB
basisparameter
AST_PARAMETER_HUB
asthub
AST_PARAMETER_SCHIEB
astschieb
CHECK_IGNITIONA
nicht_aktiv
CHECK_IGNITIONC
aktiv
CHECK_IGNITIONK
aktiv
EKS_POS_MAX_SHIFT
wert_01
EKS_POS_MAX_TILT
wert_01
EKS_POS_MIN_SHIFT
wert_01
EKS_POS_MIN_TILT
wert_01
HEBEN_AUS_GEOEFFNET
nicht_aktiv
KLEMME_15_NOTWENDIG
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_HEBEN
wert_02
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN
wert_02
KOMFORT_POS_AUF
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_POS_ZU
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN
wert_02
LENGTH_NO_STOP
wert_01
LENGTH_NO_STOP_TILT
wert_01
LOW_BAT_OFF
wert_01
LOW_BAT_ON
wert_01
NFT_PARAMETER_HUB
nfthub
NFT_PARAMETER_SCHIEB
nftschieb
NO_RAIN_INTENSITY
wert_01
NOTLAUF_IMMER
nicht_aktiv
OEFFNEN_AUS_GEHOBEN
aktiv
PANIC_CLOSE
aktiv_1p
PANIC_CLOSE_TILT
aktiv_1p
PANIC_FREIGABE_CAS
aktiv
PANIC_FREIGABE_KL15
nicht_aktiv
PARAMETER_BESCHLAG
codierung
PARAMETER_LICHT
kennlinien
RAIN_CLOSE_INTENSITY
wert_01
REGENSCHLIESSEN
nicht_aktiv
REGENSCHLIESSENTILT
nicht_aktiv
SCHIEBEHEBEDACH_TIPP_AUF
aktiv
SCHIEBEHEBEDACH_TIPP_HEB
aktiv
SCHIEBEHEBEDACH_TIPP_SENK
aktiv
SCHIEBEHEBEDACH_TIPP_ZU
aktiv
SET_CODE_0
wert_09
SHD_POS0
wert_01
SHD_POS1
wert_01
SHD_POS2
wert_01
SHD_POS3
wert_01
SHD_POS4
wert_01
SHD_POS5
wert_01
SHD_POS6
wert_01
SHD_POS7
wert_01
SHD_POS8
wert_01
SHD_POS9
wert_01
SHD_POSITION_CLOSED
wert_01
SHD_POSITION_NORMED
wert_01
SHD_POSITION_OPEN
wert_01
SHD_POSITION_TILTED
wert_01
SICHERHEITS_FZG
nicht_aktiv
T_PANIC1
wert_01
T_PANIC2
wert_01
TOLERANCE
wert_01
USE_SOS
aktiv
WASSERSTOFF_FZG
nicht_aktiv
WINDSCHOTT
aktiv
TONAUSGABE_CAN
aktiv
TONAUSGABE_LSP
nicht_aktiv
AIRBAG_BEIFAHRER_1
aktiv
AIRBAG_FAHRER_1
aktiv
AWL_1
nicht_aktiv
BEIFAHRERBAG_STUFE2_1
aktiv
BPLUS_TRENNUNG1_1
aktiv
CC_GURTWARNUNG_1
aktiv
CURTAIN_BEIFAHRER_1
aktiv
CURTAIN_FAHRER_1
aktiv
EAM_TIMEDELAY
e90_vorserie
FAHRERBAG_STUFE2_1
aktiv
FR_HE_PARAM_1
e90_vorserie
FR_HE_PARAM_2
e90_vorserie
FR_HE_PARAM_3
e90_vorserie
FR_HE_PARAM_4
e90_vorserie
FR_HE_PARAM_5
e90_vorserie
GURTKONTAKT_BEIFAHRER_1
aktiv
GURTKONTAKT_FAHRER_1
aktiv
GURTKONTAKT_FONDLINKS_1
nicht_aktiv
GURTKONTAKT_FONDRECHTS_1
nicht_aktiv
GURTSTRAFFER_BEIFAHRER_1
aktiv
GURTSTRAFFER_FAHRER_1
aktiv
GURTSTRAFFER_FONDLINKS_1
aktiv
GURTSTRAFFER_FONDRECHTS_1
aktiv
GURTSTRAMM_SEITENCRASH_1
nicht_aktiv
ITS_GEGENUEBER_1
aktiv
ITS_SCHRAEGCRASH_1
nicht_aktiv
KNIEBAG_BEIFAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
KNIEBAG_FAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
LANGER_CURTAIN_1
curtain
LENKSEITE_1
links
MRSA_TUERE_1
aktiv
OC3_1
aktiv
PARAMETERSATZ_0
e90_vorserie
POL_1
aktiv
POS_1
nicht_aktiv
POSI_1
nicht_aktiv
ROLLOVER_OPTION_1
nicht_aktiv
SBE1_1
nicht_aktiv
SBE1_STATUS_VERZ_1
nicht_aktiv
SBR_BEIFAHRER_1
aktiv
SBR_FAHRER_1
aktiv
SEITEN_PARAM
e90_vorserie
SIDEBAG_FOND_LINKS_1
nicht_aktiv
SIDEBAG_FOND_RECHTS_1
nicht_aktiv
SIDEBAG_LINKS_1
aktiv
SIDEBAG_RECHTS_1
aktiv
SLV_BEIFAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
SLV_FAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
UP_FR_PARAM
e90_vorserie
UPFRONT_LINKS_1
aktiv
UPFRONT_RECHTS_1
aktiv
US_SCHWELLEN_1
aktiv
AKUSTIK_V_X
wert_01
AKUSTIK_V_Y
wert_01
CBS_INTD_11H
wert_01
CBS_INTD_13H
wert_01
CBS_INTD_14H
wert_01
CSUM_AKUSTIK_KLANG
grundcode_var
KLACK_AMP
wert_01
KLACK_FRE
wert_01
KLACK_TON
wert_01
KLICK_AMP
wert_01
KLICK_FRE
wert_01
KLICK_TON
wert_01
SHOW_CC_MSG_NR
nicht_aktiv
SHOW_OEL_STAND
aktiv
PIA
pia_low
FBD_SERVICEFKT_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
KOMPRESSOR_GROSS
aktiv
REGENSENSOR
aktiv
RUECKSCHALTUNG_AKT_KMH
210_kmh
SERVICEPOSITION
aktiv
WISHENINTERVALL_STILL
3_s
ZYCLUS_VOLLEND_KLR_AUS
nicht_aktiv
AD_GAIN
wert_16
BT_UFN
wert_01
EMERGENCY_NUMBER
wert_01
SVS_EIN_AUS
aktiv
AL_KL50_SCHUTZ
aktiv
ALC_ERR_BLK_FREQ
wert_01
ALC_FAHRZEUG
nicht_aktiv
BFD_1_ALGORITHMUS
aktiv
BFD_1_BL_M_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_1_BLINK_FREQ_AUS
wert_01
BFD_1_BLINK_FREQ_EIN
wert_01
BFD_1_ENTPRELL_ABS
wert_01
BFD_1_ENTPRELL_AX
wert_01
BFD_1_MIN_GESCHW
wert_01
BFD_1_NSL_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_1_RL_BL_1_ERSCH_BILD
wert_00
BFD_1_RL_BL_2_ERSCH_BILD
wert_00
BFD_1_RL_BL_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_1_STUFE_DELAY
wert_01
BFD_1_THERM_TIMEOUT
wert_02
BFD_1_WEGFALL
nicht_aktiv
BFD_1_WERT_AX_EIN
wert_02
BFD_1_WERT_AX_RUCK
wert_01
BFD_2_ALGORITHMUS
nicht_aktiv
BFD_2_BL_M_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_2_BLINK_FREQ_AUS
wert_01
BFD_2_BLINK_FREQ_EIN
wert_01
BFD_2_ENTPRELL_ABS
wert_01
BFD_2_ENTPRELL_AX
wert_01
BFD_2_MIN_GESCHW
wert_01
BFD_2_NSL_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_2_RL_BL_1_ERSCH_BILD
wert_00
BFD_2_RL_BL_2_ERSCH_BILD
wert_00
BFD_2_RL_BL_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_2_STUFE_DELAY
wert_01
BFD_2_THERM_TIMEOUT
wert_01
BFD_2_WEGFALL
nicht_aktiv
BFD_2_WERT_AX_EIN
wert_02
BFD_2_WERT_AX_RUCK
wert_01
COMFORT_ACCESS_LICHT
aktiv
FAHRWEG_BORDSTEIN_AUTOM
wert_01
FL_ABSCHALT_OPT
nicht_aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_ENABLE
aktiv
LICHT_AN_WARN_KL_R
aktiv
LICHT_AN_WARNUNG
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_WERL_BLK
wert_01
LOAD_DUMP_MAX_TIME
wert_01
LOAD_DUMP_PRELL
wert_03
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_AKTIV
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_BLK_Z
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_FL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_KL58G
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_KZL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_NSL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_NSW
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_RFS
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_RL_BL_2
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ_SL_V
aktiv
NOTLAUF_FKT_SCHALTERSTELL
aktiv
OPTIONEN_SL_ABSCH
wert_04
PWM_ANST_RL_BL_1_BL
wert_01
PWM_ANST_RL_BL_2_BL
wert_01
PWM_ANST_RL_BL_BL
wert_03
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_NSL_SL
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_SL_V_AL
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_SL_V_FL
wert_01
RL_BL_1_BREMSL_FKT
nicht_aktiv
RL_BL_1_PARKL_FKT
aktiv
RL_BL_1_PO_RL_FKT
aktiv
RL_BL_2_BREMSL_FKT
nicht_aktiv
RL_BL_2_PARKL_FKT
nicht_aktiv
RL_BL_2_PO_RL_FKT
aktiv
RL_BL_BREMSL_FKT
aktiv
RL_BL_PARKL_FKT
nicht_aktiv
RL_BL_PO_RL_FKT
nicht_aktiv
SICHERHEITS_FZG_LM
nicht_aktiv
SL_V_PARKL_FKT
aktiv
SL_V_PO_RL_FKT
aktiv
SPIEGEL_BORDSTEIN_AUTOM
nicht_aktiv
SPIEGEL_EINKLAPPEN
nicht_aktiv
SPIEGEL_ELEKTROCHROM
nicht_aktiv
SPIEGEL_HEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
SPIEGEL_KOMFORT_EINKLAPP
nicht_aktiv
SPIEGEL_MEMORY
nicht_aktiv
SPIEGEL_STAND_HEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
STANDVERBRAUCHER_ANMELDEN
aktiv
UMSCHALTOPT_LICHTSCHALTER
wert_02
DELAY_KL50L
wert_03
AUXIN
aktiv
BC_HIGH
aktiv
STANDLUFT
aktiv
VOLUME_KLANG_EMERGENCY
e90_stereo
VOLUME_PDC_EMERGENCY
e90_stereo
DEF_QUIT_AKUST_SCHAERF
nicht_aktiv
DEF_QUIT_AKUST_SCHAERF_KL
aktiv
DEF_QUIT_OPT_SCHAERF
nicht_aktiv
DEF_QUIT_OPT_SCHAERF_KLAP
aktiv
HK_ENABLE_OPEN
aktiv
AUTO_BEI_KL15_EIN_0
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_BEI_KL15_EIN_1
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_BEI_KL15_EIN_10/15
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_BEI_KL15_EIN_2
nicht_aktiv
C_CKM_D_AUTO_BEI_KL15_EIN
nicht_aktiv
C_CKM_D_GEBLAESE_OFFSET
kein_offset
C_CKM_D_KLIMA_MIT_AUTO
aktiv
C_CKM_D_TEMPERATUR_OFFSET
kein_offset
GEBLAESE_OFFSET_0
kein_geblaese_offset
GEBLAESE_OFFSET_1
kein_geblaese_offset
GEBLAESE_OFFSET_10/15
kein_offset
GEBLAESE_OFFSET_2
kein_geblaese_offset
KLIMA_MIT_AUTO_0
aktiv
KLIMA_MIT_AUTO_1
aktiv
KLIMA_MIT_AUTO_10/15
aktiv
KLIMA_MIT_AUTO_2
aktiv
TEMPERATUR_OFFSET_0
kein_offset
TEMPERATUR_OFFSET_1
kein_offset
TEMPERATUR_OFFSET_10/15
kein_offset
TEMPERATUR_OFFSET_2
kein_offset
ANFRAGE_FENSTERPOSITIONEN
aktiv
S_HINRUECKFILT_SW
e90_basis_n51
VARIANTEN_NUMMER
e90_basis_n51
BEEP_CONTROL_CG1
e90_stereo
BEEP_CONTROL_CG2
e90_stereo
BEEP_CONTROL_CGL
e90_stereo
BEEP_CONTROL_PDC
e90_stereo
DIGITAL_AUDIO_SOURCE
cd-player
PHONE_VERSION
no-phone
SOUND_SYSTEM_DATA
wert_01
VOICE_PRE_PROC_MIC_DIST
par_vpp_144mm
VOICE_PRE_PROC_STEER_SIDE
par_vpp_left_steering
BA_LAENDER_VARIANTE
kanada
DEF_BALANCE_VOLUME
standard
DEF_BASS_VOLUME
standard
DEF_DATUM_EINHEIT
mm_tt_jj
DEF_DRUCK_EINHEIT
psi
DEF_ENTERTAIN_VOL
standard
DEF_EQUALIZER_VALUE
standard
DEF_FADER_VOLUME
standard
DEF_GAL_VALUE
keine_anhebung
DEF_GONG_VOLUME
e90_stereo
DEF_JPGONG_VOL
e90_stereo
DEF_LAST_SPEECH
us
DEF_NAVI_VOLUME
standard
DEF_PDC_VOLUME
e90_stereo
DEF_REVERB_VALUE
standard
DEF_SEC_VOLUME
standard
DEF_SPEECH_VOLUME
standard
DEF_TEL_VOLUME
standard
DEF_TEMPERATUR_EINHEIT
grad_f
DEF_TM_VOLUME
standard
DEF_TREMBLE_VOLUME
standard
DEF_VERBRAUCH
l/100km
DEF_WEG_EINHEIT
km
DEF_ZEIT_EINHEIT
12_stunden
GAL_VALUE
keine_anhebung
LAST_BALANCE_VOLUME
standard
LAST_BASS_VOLUME
standard
LAST_ENTERTAIN_VOL
standard
LAST_EQUALIZER_VALUE
standard
LAST_FADER_VOLUME
standard
LAST_GONG_VOLUME
e90_stereo
LAST_JPGONG_VOL
e90_stereo
LAST_NAVI_VOLUME
standard
LAST_PDC_VOLUME
e90_stereo
LAST_REVERB_VALUE
standard
LAST_SEC_VOLUME
standard
LAST_SPEECH
us
LAST_SPEECH_VOLUME
standard
LAST_TEL_VOLUME
standard
LAST_TM_VOLUME
standard
LAST_TREMBLE_VOLUME
standard
MULTIPARTY
nicht_aktiv
NAVIGATION_TYPE
wert_01
ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
REVERSE_GONG
nicht_aktiv
SIM
nicht_aktiv
SPRECHER_AKTIVE_SPRACHE
sprecher_weiblich
SPRECHER_ALTERNATIVE_2
sprecher_weiblich
SPRECHER_ALTERNATIVE_3
sprecher_weiblich
TELEFON_TYPE
no_phone
VIDEO_DENY
deny_slow_key
SVS_LOW
nicht_aktiv
ANTIWUMMER
nicht_aktiv
DATA_TRANSFER
nicht_aktiv
E9X_CAR
nicht_aktiv
MOTOR_DIRECTION
aktiv
PARAMETER_SHD
shdparameter
POS_DIRECTION
nicht_aktiv
QUARTERTURN
aktiv
SHD_POS_QUARTERTURN
wert_01
ANLASSSPERRE_KLR
nicht_aktiv
BFD_1_BFD_AUSG_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
BFD_2_BFD_AUSG_ERSCH_BILD
wert_01
KL_VA_EIN_BEI_ENTRIEGELN
nicht_aktiv
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_AL
wert_02
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_BFD_AUSG
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_BLK_H
wert_02
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_BLK_V
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_FL
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_KZL
wert_02
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_NSL
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_NSW
wert_02
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_RFS
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_RL_BL
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_RL_BL_1
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_RL_BL_2
wert_01
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_SL_V
wert_01
AEREA_CODE_DVD
wert_01
LAENDERVARIANTE_GT
us
AFH_DOA
aktiv
AFS
nicht_aktiv
BB_RAB
aktiv
BBV_KORR_HA
wert_00
BBV_KORR_VA
wert_01
DF_DIR
nicht_aktiv
ECBA
aktiv
FBS
aktiv
GMK
wert_00
RPA
aktiv
SST
aktiv
TB_BDD
aktiv
TEL_MINIMAL_VALUE
wert_0
ANTENNA_DIAG_PARA
e90
AUX_RAD
aux
BAUREIHEX
e9x
COUNTRYCODE_RADIO
us
IBOC
nicht_aktiv
KEY_MEMORY_R
aktiv
MUTE_TIMES
pl2
NACHLAUF_INT_R
pl2
RIGHTHAND
nicht_aktiv
SOFTEN_ENTERTAINMENT_PDC
aktiv
TCU_ECE
nicht_aktiv
TIMEOUT_INT_R
pl2
ULF_ECE
nicht_aktiv
BACKUP_LOUDSPEAKER
nicht_aktiv
HEIZUNG_AN_AUS
aktiv
KHV_MOTOR_FAS
nicht_aktiv
KHV_MOTOR_BFS
nicht_aktiv
HDC_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
MMI_ENA_PIA
aktiv
MMI_ENA_RPA_RDC
aktiv
MMI_ENA_UHR_DATUM
aktiv
RDC_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
AMS_R1_SRON
wert_01
AMS_R2_SRON_STAT
wert_01
AMS_R3_R5_SRON_MIN
wert_01
AMS_R4_SROFF
wert_01
AMS_R6_R8_ACU_ON
wert_01
AMS_R7_AV_TRIMM
wert_01
AMS_R9_R10_OVERC
wert_01
DEBUG_BYTE1
wert_01
DEBUG_BYTE2
wert_01
DEBUG_BYTE3
wert_01
LIMIT_M_DREHZAHL
wert_01
MOTOR_FREQUENZ
wert_01
RIPPLEFILTER_LP_1
wert_01
RIPPLEFILTER_LP_2
wert_01
RIPPLEFILTER_NO
wert_01
SPARE_1
wert_01
SPARE_2
wert_01
SPARE_3
wert_01
SPARE_4
wert_01
SPARE_5
wert_01
SPARE_6
wert_01
UEBERTEMP_LEVEL1
wert_01
UEBERTEMP_LEVEL2
wert_01
Y_RSSI_LENGTH
signallaenge_in_500_ms
Y_TAGS_BFT
verbaut
Y_TAGS_FATH_BFTH
nicht_verbaut
K410D_C_WEG_1
wert_02
K410D_C_WEG_2
wert_02
K410D_C_WEG_3
wert_02
K410D_C_WEG_4
wert_02
K410D_D_WEG
wert_02
K4110_C_VERBRAUCH_1
wert_02
K4110_C_VERBRAUCH_2
wert_02
K4110_C_VERBRAUCH_3
wert_02
K4110_C_VERBRAUCH_4
wert_02
K4110_D_VERBRAUCH
wert_02
K4113_C_ZEIT_1
wert_02
K4113_C_ZEIT_2
wert_02
K4113_C_ZEIT_3
wert_02
K4113_C_ZEIT_4
wert_02
K4113_D_ZEIT
wert_02
K4116_C_TEMPERATUR_1
wert_02
K4116_C_TEMPERATUR_2
wert_02
K4116_C_TEMPERATUR_3
wert_02
K4116_C_TEMPERATUR_4
wert_02
K4116_D_TEMPERATUR
wert_02
K4119_C_DRUCK_1
wert_03
K4119_C_DRUCK_2
wert_03
K4119_C_DRUCK_3
wert_03
K4119_C_DRUCK_4
wert_03
K4119_D_DRUCK
wert_03
K430C_C_DATUM_1
wert_02
K430C_C_DATUM_2
wert_02
K430C_C_DATUM_3
wert_02
K430C_C_DATUM_4
wert_02
K430C_D_DATUM
wert_02
K4310_C_SPRACHE_1
wert_03
K4310_C_SPRACHE_2
wert_03
K4310_C_SPRACHE_3
wert_03
K4310_C_SPRACHE_4
wert_03
K4310_D_SPRACHE
wert_03
ANZ_EIN_N_BLOCK_WI_HECK
wert_03
AUC_SENSOR
aktiv
BLOCKERKENNUNG_WISCH_HECK
8_s
DRUCKSENSOR
aktiv
FENSTERHEBER_MIT_EKS
aktiv
FOND_SCHICHT_POT
aktiv
HECKSCHEIBE_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HECKWI_STOP_NACH_KLR_EIN
aktiv
HECKWISCHER_EIN_RUECKWGAN
aktiv
INTERVAL_HECKWISCHER
nicht_aktiv
KOMPRESSORVENTIL
aktiv
SCHEINWERFERREININUNG
nicht_aktiv
SPERRZ_N_BLOCK_WI_HECK
5_min
WASSER_VENTIL
nicht_aktiv
DEF_FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ
wert_01
EMPF_OHNE_RAENDELRAD
empfindlichkeitsstufe_3
FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ
wert_01
FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_1
wert_01
FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_2
wert_02
FLC_SCHWELLWERT_SATZ_3
wert_03
KONFIG_NACHL_REGEN
wert_01
KONFIG_RLS_GESCHW
nicht_aktiv
KONFIG_RLS_RAENDELRAD
aktiv
KONFIG_RLS_REGEN
aktiv
TYP_FRONTSCHEIBE
serienscheibe
TYP_RLS_OPTIK
aktiv
V_HIGH_SPEED_WISCHEN
wert_01
WISCHEN_STUFE2
aktiv
WISCHERMOTOR_RSK
nicht_aktiv
CRUISE_CTRL_CCC
nicht_aktiv
EINH_MASTER_KOMBI
aktiv
ONLINE_CALLSTRATEGY
use_csd_paketdata
ONLINE_DAR_TYPE
dar_us
ONLINE_DISABLE_CONTENT
content_disable_vmax
ONLINE_DISABLE_VMAX
disable_us
VIDEOMODUL_CCC
nicht_aktiv
ALC_CC_ALC_ERR_OFF
aktiv
ABZUGSPERRE_PLOCK
aktiv
GALLON_VAL
us
MP3
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BFD_L
aktiv
FEHLERMELDUNG_CC_BFD_R
aktiv
FH_CC_MELDUNGEN
aktiv
FH_FAHRERTUER_TIPP_AUF
aktiv
FH_FAHRERTUER_TIPP_ZU
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BFD_L
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BFD_R
aktiv
PANIKMODUS
aktiv
PANIKMODUS_EKS
nicht_aktiv
TUERAUF_STOP_MAUT
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BFD_L
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BFD_R
aktiv
ERSTE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_A
e90b
ERSTE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_B
e90b
TAKTUNGSDAUER_HHS
e90b
ZWEITE_HEIZZEIT_HHS
e90b
ZWP/EWP
ewp
MOTOR_IHX
benzin_normal
QUITT_BLK_IGNORE_MOTORH
aktiv
SL_BL_CC_MELD_E8X
nicht_aktiv
TIPP_BLK_ABBRUCH
aktiv
BROSE_FH_0
wert_02
BROSE_FH_1
wert_02
BROSE_FH_10
wert_02
BROSE_FH_11
wert_02
BROSE_FH_12
wert_02
BROSE_FH_13
wert_02
BROSE_FH_14
wert_02
BROSE_FH_2
wert_02
BROSE_FH_3
wert_02
BROSE_FH_4
wert_02
BROSE_FH_5
wert_02
BROSE_FH_6
wert_02
BROSE_FH_7
wert_02
BROSE_FH_8
wert_02
BROSE_FH_9
wert_02
ANLASSERSPERRE_KPS
nicht_aktiv
EE_TRSP_DEBUG
nicht_aktiv
KLSTRG_TESTER
nicht_aktiv
ANTI_WUMMER
nicht_aktiv
DELTA_SOS_SHD
wert_02
DOPPELKLICK_AUF
aktiv
DOPPELKLICK_HEBEN
aktiv
DOPPELKLICK_ZU
aktiv
E9X_HIMMEL
aktiv
HIMMEL_AUTO_AUF
nicht_aktiv
HIMMEL_AUTO_ZU
nicht_aktiv
T_DOPPELKLICK
wert_01
T_SCHOTT_ZU
wert_02
T_SCHOTT_ZU_HS
wert_02
TASTE_UEBER_CAN
aktiv
TEMPCFLUSEOUTER
nicht_aktiv
TEMPCFLUSESENSOR
aktiv
TEMPTMONUSEOUTER
nicht_aktiv
TEMPTMONUSESENSOR
aktiv
TSCHOTT_AUF
wert_02
TSHOTT_AUF_HS
wert_02
VSCHOTT_AUF
wert_02
VSCHOTT_AUF_HS
wert_04
VSCHOTT_ZU
wert_02
VSCHOTT_ZU_HS
wert_04
WINDSCHOTT_OPT
nicht_aktiv
SBE_SCHWELLE_ON
wert_01
SBE_STEP_DOWN
wert_01
SBE_STEP_UP
wert_01
SEAT_BELT_MONITOR
wert_01
GESCHW_ASP_AUTO_AUSKLAPP
wert_01
UNP_HEIMLEUCHTEN_CKM
wert_02
UNP_QUITT_BLK_ENTSI_CKM
aktiv
UNP_QUITT_BLK_SICH_CKM
aktiv
UNP_TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_CKM
aktiv
UNP_ZYKL_TIPP_BLK_CKM
wert_01
ABSCHW_D_TAU_HI
wert_10
ABSCHW_D_TAU_LO
wert_10
ABSCHWAECH_D_TAU
wert_10
ABSTELLPOS_CUSTOM
nicht_aktiv
ABSTELLPOS_SMC
aktiv
AEND_V_SCHWENK_N_AUSSEN
wert_23
ALC_ABSENKUNG_10_KM/H
wert_10
ALC_ABTASTRATE_DYN
wert_10
ALC_ABTASTRATE_TREND
wert_10
ALC_ABWEICHUNG_TREND
wert_10
ALC_ANHEBUNG_175_KM/H
wert_19
ALC_AUSWERT_GRADIENT
aktiv
ALC_AUSWERT_PROP_ABWEICH
aktiv
ALC_DAUER_DYN_NACHFUEHR
wert_10
ALC_DEF_LWR_SENSOR_HI
wert_23
ALC_DIFFERENZ_MSP_DYN_STA
wert_10
ALC_EINSCHALTBEDINGUNG
wert_01
ALC_EPSILON_DELTA_A
wert_10
ALC_EPSILON_DELTA_AV
wert_10
ALC_GRADIENT_SCHLECHTWEG
nicht_aktiv
ALC_HOEHENWEG
wert_10
ALC_KENNLIN_LWR_SENSOR_HI
wert_12
ALC_KENNLIN_LWR_SENSOR_VO
wert_12
ALC_KLS_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
ALC_LWR_NEIGUNG_KONSTANTE
wert_10
ALC_LWR_VORZEICHEN
nicht_aktiv
ALC_MIN_STEIGUNG_VZ_WECHS
wert_10
ALC_MINDESTANZAHL_VZ_WECH
wert_10
ALC_MITTELUNGSINT_VZ_WECH
wert_10
ALC_MITTELUNGSINTERV_DYN
wert_10
ALC_MITTELUNGSINTERV_TREN
wert_10
ALC_NACHLAUF_SCHLECHTWEG
wert_10
ALC_OFFSET_LWR
wert_35
ALC_SAETT_TIMER_SCHLECHTW
aktiv
ALC_SCHW_GRAD_BESCHLEUNIG
wert_10
ALC_SCHW_GRAD_BREMSEN
wert_10
ALC_SCHW_GRAD_SCHLECHTWEG
wert_01
ALC_SCHW_PROP_ABWEICHUNG
wert_10
ALC_SCHW_TREND
wert_10
ALC_SCHWENK_LATCH
aktiv
ALC_VMAX_BESCHLEUNIGUNG
wert_10
ALC_VMAX_BREMSEN
wert_10
ALC_VMIN_BESCHLEUNIGUNG
wert_10
ALC_VMIN_BREMSEN
wert_10
AUTO_LWR_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
BLEND_CHECK_IST_WINKEL
aktiv
BLEND_CHECK_SOLL_WINKEL
nicht_aktiv
C_METER_NACH_INNEN_HI
wert_10
CAN_11H
nicht_aktiv
CHECK_FGN_SMC_ALC_OFF
aktiv
CHECK_SMC_ERROR
aktiv
CKM_ALC
wert_10
CKM_ALC_DEF
wert_10
D_TAU_MITTEL_GIERR
wert_10
D_TAU_MITTEL_LENKW
wert_10
DRIFT_DEKR
wert_10
DRIFT_INKR
wert_10
DRIFT_SCHWELLE
wert_10
DYNAM_LWR_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
ERR_LWR_L_IGNORIEREN
nicht_aktiv
ERR_LWR_R_IGNORIEREN
nicht_aktiv
ERR_SCHWENK_L_IGNORIEREN
nicht_aktiv
ERR_SCHWENK_R_IGNORIEREN
nicht_aktiv
FZG_RADSTAND
wert_10
IK_BUS_TEILNEMER
nicht_aktiv
KEINE_L_R_SYNCHRONISATION
nicht_aktiv
KENNL_MAX_UEBERST
wert_10
KENNL_REDUZ_MAX_SCHWENK
wert_10
KLASSIF_DRIFT_ENA
aktiv
KLASSIF_LENKM_ENA
aktiv
KLASSIF_UEBERST_ENA
aktiv
KLS_BEI_AL_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
LENK_UEBERSETZUNG
wert_14
LENK_UEBERSETZUNG_LO
wert_14
LICHTZ_R_L_FAKTOR
wert_10
LINKSVERKEHR
nicht_aktiv
LWR_ABSTELLPOS
wert_01
MAX_DELTA_KEINE_VERR
wert_10
MAX_SW_SCHWENK_V_HORIZ
wert_24
MAX_SW_SCHWENK_V_VERTI
wert_25
MAX_SW_SCHWENK_W_AUSSEN
wert_21
MAX_SW_SCHWENK_W_INNEN
wert_10
MAX_VERRINGERUNG_V_SCHW
wert_19
MERKM_1_BEGR
wert_10
MERKM_1_DEKR
wert_10
MERKM_1_INKR
wert_10
MERKM_1_MAX
wert_10
MIN_DELTA_MAX_VERR
wert_10
MIN_SW_SCHWENK_V_HORIZ
wert_10
MIN_SW_SCHWENK_V_VERTI
wert_10
NORM_LEUCHTWEITE
wert_10
OHNE_GIERRATE
nicht_aktiv
RAUSCH
wert_10
RECHTSVERKEHR
aktiv
REDUZIERUNG_V_SCHWENK_HI
wert_10
REDUZIERUNG_V_SCHWENK_LO
wert_10
SCHALTER_R_GANG
nicht_aktiv
SCHW_TAU_LW_GR
wert_10
SW_NULL_BEREICH
wert_10
T_F_GIERRATE_DEF
wert_10
T_FILTER_DYN_LZ
wert_10
T_FILTER_GIERRATE
wert_10
T_FILTER_LENKWINKEL
wert_10
T_FILTER_TAU_LW
wert_10
T_FILTER_UEBERST
wert_10
T_FILTER_V_VEH
wert_10
TAU_ABSCHWAECHUNG
wert_10
V_HI_ABSCHW_D_TAU
wert_10
V_HI_AENDER_LENK_UEBERS
wert_10
V_HI_RED_SCHWENK_W
wert_10
V_HI_REDUZIER_V_SCHWENK
wert_10
V_HI_SW_MITLENKEN
wert_10
V_HI_SW_NACH_INNEN
wert_10
V_HI_TAU_GIERRATE
wert_10
V_LO_ABSCHW_D_TAU
wert_10
V_LO_AENDER_LENK_UEBERS
wert_10
V_LO_RED_SCHWENK_W
wert_10
V_LO_REDUZIER_V_SCHWENK
wert_18
V_LO_SW_MITLENKEN
wert_10
V_LO_SW_NACH_INNEN
wert_10
V_LO_TAU_GIERRATE
wert_10
V_M_HI_REDUZIER_V_SCHWENK
wert_24
V_M_LO_REDUZIER_V_SCHWENK
wert_24
V_REFERENZLAUF_EN
wert_10
WINKEL_BLENDUNG
wert_02
ZEITK_TRIGGER1
wert_10
AUT_SITZVERSTELLUNG
nicht_aktiv
CKM_BEH_AUSLOESE_FAS
wert_02
FEH_MOTOR_FAS
nicht_aktiv
HEIZUNG_NOTBETRIEB
aktiv
HEIZUNG_TYP
wert_01
KA30A_C_AUT_SITZV_1
nicht_aktiv
KA30A_C_AUT_SITZV_2
nicht_aktiv
KA30A_C_AUT_SITZV_3
nicht_aktiv
KA30A_C_AUT_SITZV_4
nicht_aktiv
KA30A_D_AUT_SITZV
nicht_aktiv
KA30A_S_AUT_SITZV
nicht_aktiv
KHV_HALL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
KHV_KENNFELD
nicht_aktiv
KHV_WEG_VERZ
wert_00
KUNDEN_MEMORY_FAS
nicht_aktiv
LNV_HALL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
SHV_HALL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
SLV_HALL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
SNV_HALL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
TIMEOUT_NACH_FEHLSPANNUNG
wert_00
GRENZWERTE_UEBERWACHUNG
wert_01
KURZSCHL_WIERHOL_ZAEHLER
wert_01
KURZSCHLUSS_CHECK_DISA
wert_01
KURZSCHLUSS_CHECK_TIME
wert_01
KURZSCHLUSS_DIAGNOSE_OPT
nicht_aktiv
KURZSCHLUSS_ENTPRELL
wert_01
KURZSCHLUSS_KL30_ENABLE
aktiv
XENON_WIEDERHOL_Z_OPT
nicht_aktiv
PDC_SIGNAL
pdc_no
PDC_TYPE
rear
AMBAND_KW
nicht_aktiv
AMBAND_LW
nicht_aktiv
AMBAND_MW
nicht_aktiv
NAVIGATION_MASK
nicht_aktiv
OIL_LEVEL
aktiv
CID_CCC
cid_low
CID_TYPE
static
CHECKSUM_3
grundcode_var
PIAU_AKUST_ENTSCH
aktiv
PIAU_AKUST_SCHAERF_KLAPPE
aktiv
VR_EQUIPPED_JAPAN
nicht_aktiv
NACHLAUF_KLEMME_VA
wert_01
PORTABLE_BT
nicht_aktiv
COD_KOMMUNIKATION_BEDIEN
axial
DAUERBETAETIGUNG_AKTIV
aktiv
DX_SOLL
stufe_04
DYNAMIKTYP
normal
FAHRFUNKTION
wert_01
KRAFTNIVEAU_FFP
normal
M_ANHAENGER
wert_01
M_FZG
wert_01
R_RAD_DYN
wert_03
V_ABSCHALT_KMH
wert_01
EKS_POS_MAX_DD
wert_01
EKS_POS_MIN_DD
wert_01
EM_MASK
wert_01
KOMFORT_EJECT
nicht_aktiv
PA_CHIPCARD_ACTIVE
aktiv
PA_DISABLE_HK_REV
nicht_aktiv
PA_HK_BACK_IR_SEARCH
nicht_aktiv
PA_HK_INTERIOR_SEARCH
nicht_aktiv
PA_HK_PGS_SEARCH
nicht_aktiv
PA_HK_REOPEN_CTL_DEP
aktiv
PA_HK_REOPEN_CTR_LOCK
nicht_aktiv
PA_HK_RSCR_ACTIVE
nicht_aktiv
PA_SILENTTIMEOUT
wert_01
BLOCK_POS_UNTEN
wert_02
ENTSICHERN_CENTERLOCK
aktiv
KOSTAL
wert_01
REVERSIERWEG_EKS
wert_210
PIA_LEVEL
level_2
US_BLUE
nicht_aktiv
MDS_CAR
nicht_aktiv
TOTZEIT_ECHOS_HECK
e90_mue
TOTZEIT_ECHOS_VORNE
e90_mue
RING_CCC
aktiv
ACK_2_AIRBAG
nicht_aktiv
ALIVE_SIGNAL
aktiv
PWM_ANSTEUERUNG_VFB
wert_01
ANLASSERSPERRE_P
aktiv
USA_REVERSE
aktiv
AUSWERTUNG_P_HW
aktiv
CLASS_PWR
keine
DELAY_KLR_AUS
wert_02
ELV_TESTER
nicht_aktiv
STARTABBRUCH_P
aktiv
PANIC_MODE
2_stufen
SITZ_L_UEBERWACHUNG
nicht_aktiv
DIGI_INPUT
nicht_aktiv
HANDBREMSE_FZG
aktiv
V_ABSCHALT_MPH
wert_01
V_EINHEIT
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_KMH_MIN
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_KMH_ST_GROB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_MPH_MIN
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_MPH_ST_GROB
wert_01
BSS
aktiv
EC_SPIEGEL
nicht_aktiv
INNENLICHT
aktiv
NO_SHD
nicht_aktiv
RLS
aktiv
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_01
FEH_MOTOR_BFS
nicht_aktiv
KHV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
LNV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SHV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_01
SLV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SNV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
ABSTANDSSTUFE_INIT_2
wert_02
ABSTANDSSTUFEN
wert_02
ABSTANDSVERSTELLRICHTUNG2
wert_02
ACC_FUNKTION
wert_06
ANZ_SCHALTAUFFORDERUNG
nicht_aktiv
APPL_GEWICHT
e90
BREMSSYSTEM_2
wert_02
CSC_QUERBESCHL_MAX2
wert_02
EINBAUORT_HORIZONTAL_2
wert_04
GESCHWINDIGKEITSEINHEIT
mph
GETRIEBE_2
wert_01
LINKS_RECHTS_VERKEHR
rechtsverkehr
LONG_TIP_UP/DOWN
nicht_aktiv
SCHWELLE_TOR_SYS_GRENZE
wert_02
SSC_VERZOEGERUNG_MAX_2
wert_02
TOR_DISTANZ_CHAR_VREL_2
wert_02
TOR_DISTANZ_FAKTOR_AUS_2
wert_02
TOR_DISTANZ_FAKTOR_EIN_2
wert_02
TOR_DISTANZ_MIN_2
wert_02
TOR_SYMBOL_FA_UEBERTRET_2
wert_02
TRIEBSTRANGVERSTAERKUNGEN
wert_01
VERZOEGERUNG_MAX_2
wert_02
VSA_SET_2
wert_01
VSETZ_MAX_2
wert_02
VSETZ_MIN_2
wert_02
BASE_FEHL_EINTR
wert_01
DEF_POSIT_LWR
wert_04
GESCHW_TAB_0
kennlinie_03
GESCHW_TAB_1
kennlinie_03
GESCHW_TAB_2
kennlinie_03
GESCHW_TAB_3
kennlinie_03
GESCHW_TAB_4
kennlinie_03
KL_ABST_POSIT_LI
wert_03
KL_ACC_AUS
wert_01
KL_ANSCHLAG_OPT_LI
wert_05
KL_ANSCHLAG_WEICH_LI
wert_04
KL_ENABLE
wert_02
KL_FLANKE_SEN_ERR
wert_01
KL_HELLA_MES_SEN_ERR
wert_01
KL_HOCH_STROM
wert_02
KL_HS
wert_02
KL_HS_GRAD_HIGH
wert_02
KL_HS_GRAD_LOW
wert_03
KL_HS_GRAD_WERT
wert_05
KL_KOMFORT
wert_01
KL_MAX_WINKEL_MIN_LI
wert_06
KL_MAX_WINKEL_PL_LI
wert_03
KL_NUL_LAGE_SENSOR_LI
wert_03
KL_POSIT_RECHTS_LI
wert_02
KL_PWM_SENS_MAX_PLUS_LI
wert_01
KL_RAMP_BESCH
wert_02
KL_RAMP_BREMS
wert_02
KL_REF_SPEED
wert_01
KL_REF1_MODE
wert_02
KL_REF2_MODE
wert_02
KL_SCHRITT_ABST_REF2
wert_01
KL_SENS_INVERT_LI
wert_02
KL_SENSOR
wert_01
KL_SENSOR_AUSWERT
wert_02
KL_SIZE_RAMP_BESCH
wert_01
KL_SIZE_RAMP_BREMS
wert_01
KL_TEST
wert_01
KL_TIME_OUT
wert_02
KL_TREIBER_BEW
wert_01
KL_TREIBER_ERR
wert_01
LWR_ABS_LINKS_VERK
wert_02
LWR_ABS_RECHTS_VERK
wert_02
LWR_ACC_AUS
wert_01
LWR_ANSCHLAG_OPT
wert_05
LWR_ANSCHLAG_WEICH
wert_05
LWR_ENABLE
wert_02
LWR_HOCH_STROM
wert_02
LWR_HS
wert_02
LWR_HS_GRAD_LOW
wert_04
LWR_HS_GRAD_WERT
wert_04
LWR_MAX_WERT_START
wert_01
LWR_MAX_WINKEL_MIN
wert_05
LWR_MAX_WINKEL_PL
wert_04
LWR_POSIT_RECHTS_LI
wert_01
LWR_RAMP_BESCH
wert_02
LWR_RAMP_BREMS
wert_02
LWR_REF1_MODE
wert_02
LWR_REF2_MODE
wert_02
LWR_SIZE_RAMP_BREMS
wert_01
LWR_TEST
wert_01
LWR_TIME_OUT
wert_02
LWR_TREIBER_BEW
nicht_aktiv
LWR_TREIBER_ERR
nicht_aktiv
NOT_U_SENS
wert_02
OFFSET_FEHL_EINTR
wert_01
RAMPE_ZUS_0
kennlinie_3
RAMPE_ZUS_1
kennlinie_3
RAMPE_ZUS_2
kennlinie_3
RAMPE0_BL_0
kennlinie_04
RAMPE0_BL_1
kennlinie_04
RAMPE0_BL_2
kennlinie_04
RAMPE0_BL_3
kennlinie_04
RAMPE1_BL_0
kennlinie_03
RAMPE1_BL_1
kennlinie_03
RAMPE1_BL_2
kennlinie_04
RAMPE1_BL_3
kennlinie_03
RAMPE2_BL_0
kennlinie_03
RAMPE2_BL_1
kennlinie_03
RAMPE2_BL_2
kennlinie_04
RAMPE2_BL_3
kennlinie_03
RAMPE3_BL_0
kennlinie_04
RAMPE3_BL_1
kennlinie_03
RAMPE3_BL_2
kennlinie_03
RAMPE3_BL_3
kennlinie_03
SPIKE_ERR
wert_01
UNTER_KORREKT_WERT
wert_03
WARN_GRENZ
wert_06
KL_ABST_POSIT_RE
wert_03
KL_ANSCHLAG_OPT_RE
wert_03
KL_ANSCHLAG_WEICH_RE
wert_04
KL_MAX_WINKEL_MIN_RE
wert_03
KL_MAX_WINKEL_PL_RE
wert_06
KL_NUL_LAGE_SENSOR_RE
wert_03
KL_POSIT_RECHTS_RE
wert_02
KL_PWM_SENS_MAX_PLUS_RE
wert_01
KL_SENS_INVERT_RE
wert_01
LWR_POSIT_RECHTS_RE
wert_01
BMW_AKD
nicht_aktiv
BMW_HOME_DEALER
nicht_aktiv
BMW_INITIALIZE
nicht_aktiv
BMW_MOBILE_SERVICE
nicht_aktiv
BMW_PHONE_SERVICES
nicht_aktiv
BMW_ROAMING
nicht_aktiv
BMW_TELESERVICE_ONLY
nicht_aktiv
RING_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
RR_SCHALTER
nicht_aktiv
NSL_VERBAU_OTP
wert_01
FENSTERHEBER_ELEKTRISCH
aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG_LOW
aktiv
SENDER_TAB_HGL
aktiv
MILANSTEUERUNG
wert_01
VMAXCODIERUNG
wert_01
KLR_EIN_GESCHW
aktiv
KATENTFALLCODIERUNG
wert_00
OLULCODIERUNG
wert_00
CBS
cbs_4
CID_COLOUR
table_1
KLIMA_SG_ART_CCC
low_vent
RDC_CCC
nicht_aktiv
VA_FLAP_CC
nicht_aktiv
VA_FLAP_DISPLAY_CONFIG
nicht_aktiv
VA_FLAP_HMISTART
nicht_aktiv
VA_FLAP_NAVI
nicht_aktiv
VA_FLAP_PHONE
nicht_aktiv
VA_FLAP_SVS
nicht_aktiv
PIA_PORTIERUNG
datenportierung_aktiv
AUDIO_SOUND_CTRL_BUNDLE
e87
WE_MODE
nicht_aktiv
CALL_WAITING_ENABLE
aktiv
ANLASSERSCHUTZ_3SEK
aktiv
SPERRE_KLRAUS_SST
nicht_aktiv
ASP_KEY_MEM_OHNE_MASTER
aktiv
DUAL_SP___BFD_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP___BFD_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__AL_L
aktiv
DUAL_SP__AL_R
aktiv
DUAL_SP__BL_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__BL_M_1
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__BL_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__BLK_H_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__BLK_H_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__BLK_V_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__BLK_V_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__FL_L
aktiv
DUAL_SP__FL_R
aktiv
DUAL_SP__KZL
aktiv
DUAL_SP__NSL_L
aktiv
DUAL_SP__NSL_R
aktiv
DUAL_SP__NSW_L
aktiv
DUAL_SP__NSW_R
aktiv
DUAL_SP__RFS_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__RFS_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__RL_BL_1_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__RL_BL_1_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__RL_BL_2_L
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__RL_BL_2_R
nicht_aktiv
DUAL_SP__SL_V_L
aktiv
DUAL_SP__SL_V_R
aktiv
DUAL_SP_PARAMETER
wert_01
GESCHW_DOWN
wert_01
GESCHW_UP
wert_01
HECKD_REV_BLK_DOPPELB
aktiv
HECKDECK_REVERS_BLK
wert_01
LWR_DIAG_PARAM
wert_02
LWR_HEBEL
wert_05
LWR_TERMO_MODEL_EIN
aktiv
MAX_GESCHW_EINKLAPPEN_2
wert_01
PROZENT_EE
wert_01
SP_GRENZE
wert_01
TASTVERH_BEL_FLC_LED
wert_02
ZUWACHS_TASTVERH_FLC_LED
wert_02
CC_NR_ROLLE
aktiv
HDC_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_DEFAULT
nicht_aktiv
EINSTIEGSHILFE_PORT
nicht_aktiv
PA_HK_REOPEN_INDICATE
aktiv
PA_HK_REV_ZYKL
aktiv
PA_MONITOR_ACTIVE
nicht_aktiv
RSSI_THRESHOLD
wert_02
SEL_ZV_SENDER_DEFAULT
aktiv
SEL_ZV_SENDER_PORT
aktiv
STARTWUNSCH_KL50
aktiv
VER_AUT_X_MIN_DEFAULT
nicht_aktiv
VER_AUT_X_MIN_PORT
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGELN_XKM/H_DEFAULT
nicht_aktiv
VERRIEGELN_XKM/H_PORT
nicht_aktiv
FH_LIMP_HOME_TIME
wert_03
S_FAHRWERKVARIANTE
e90_basis_n51
S_FAHRZEUGVARIANTE
e90_basis_n51
S_FZGDYN_ALL
e90_basis_n51
ECU_BLOCK_1
panoramadach
SHD_BLOCK_01
wert_09
SHD_BLOCK_04
wert_03
SHD_POS_1
wert_0c
SHD_POS_2
wert_09
SIEMENS_RES_3000_27
wert_12
SOS_BLOCK_01
wert_08
SOS_BLOCK_03
wert_08
SOS_BLOCK_04
wert_04
SOS_POS_1
wert_08
SOS_POS_2
wert_08
VERSIONSINDEX
wert_01
AUTO_DRV_LIGHT
nicht_aktiv
C7501_TAGFAHRLICHT
fkt_gesperrt
DAY_RUN_LIGHT
nicht_aktiv
HDC
nicht_aktiv
OELWARTUNGSINTERVALL
wert_01
LEHNENVER_KONTAKT
wert_00
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_01
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_01
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_01
FSP_ISP_SPERREN
wert_03
FSP_MASKIERUNG
wert_01
ISP_MASKIERUNG
wert_01
RECHTS_LENKER_ASP
nicht_aktiv
RECHTS_LENKER_FH_H
nicht_aktiv
RECHTS_LENKER_FH_V
nicht_aktiv
RAIN_LIGHT_SENSOR
nicht_aktiv
SIGNAL_HK
aktiv
BROSE_FH_15
wert_02
CID_EXT_CCC_H
size_400
SPEED_MODE
speed_mode_intern
COD_KOMMUNIKATION_ACC
nicht_aktiv
COD_KOMMUNIKATION_FFP
nicht_aktiv
COD_KOMMUNIKATION_GETR
egs
MOTOR_DREHM_MAX_CHAR_2
wert_01
MOTOR_DREHZAHL_MAX_2
wert_01
MOTOR_TRAEGHEITSMOMENT
wert_01
RADSTAND_ACC
e90
SCHWELLE_VANZ
wert_02
STARTABBR_KLR
nicht_aktiv
TEST_DUTY_CYCLE
aktiv
TEST_LED_KS_AKTIV
aktiv
SEAT_BELT_SPEED
wert_01
SPRITZDUESEN_SPIEGEL_HEIZ
spritz_und_spiegel
CAS_KEY_DATA_METHOD
wert_02
STANDLUEFTUNG_CCC
aktiv
ASP_LIN_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
KURZ_REVERSIERWEG_EKS
wert_01
LANG_REVERSIERWEG_EKS
wert_02
GMB
nicht_aktiv
BLUETOOTH_NODES_CCC
nicht_aktiv
HUD_M
nicht_aktiv
MAX_PHONE_VOL
standard
MDRIVE
nicht_aktiv
MDRIVE_ALBV
nicht_aktiv
MDRIVE_SMG
nicht_aktiv
MFL_MENU
nicht_aktiv
VOLUME_SECTIONS_1
e87_stereo
AUX_CONFIG
mounted
VA_BPI
nicht_aktiv
BLUETOOTH_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
AKIRA_MEMS/GATS
gats
AUDIO_SYSTEM_MASK
e60_stereo
CCM_PANIC_MODE
aktiv
JBBFE_TUERAUF_STOP_MAUT
aktiv
VMAXCODIERUNG_N46
wert_01
RDS_AF_FUNKTION_CCC
rds_aus
DISPLAY_LOGIC7
nicht_aktiv
HI_TEMP_VOL_CTRL
pl2_stereo
SVS_HIGH
nicht_aktiv
OUTPUT_GAIN_FRONTLEFT
e87_stereo
OUTPUT_GAIN_FRONTRIGHT
e87_stereo
OUTPUT_GAIN_REARLEFT
e87_stereo
OUTPUT_GAIN_REARRIGHT
e87_stereo
OUTPUT_GAIN_SUBWOOFERL
wert_01
OUTPUT_GAIN_SUBWOOFERR
wert_01
SMS_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
S_SSC
e90_basis_n51
HIP
aktiv
BFD_BREMSL_FKT
aktiv
CC_MELD_BFD_BL
aktiv
CC_MELD_NSL_BFD
aktiv
CC_MELD_NSL_SL
nicht_aktiv
PWM_SIDEMARKER_BLK_V
wert_02
DISPLAY_LOG7_SYMBOL
aktiv
ABST_ENDT_VOR_PH_2_KI_BFS
wert_05
ABST_ENDT_VOR_PH_2_LE_BFS
wert_03
ANST_SCHNELLH_PH_3_KI_BFS
wert_03
ANST_SCHNELLH_PH_3_LE_BFS
wert_03
EA_HILFE
nicht_aktiv
FUNKTIONSVARIANTE
wert_02
KUNDEN_MEMORY_BFS
nicht_aktiv
LBV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
LBV_MOTOR_BFS
nicht_aktiv
LKV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
LKV_MOTOR_BFS
nicht_aktiv
MAX_PWM_PH_1_KI_BFS
wert_03
MAX_PWM_PH_1_LE_BFS
wert_03
MAX_PWM_RESTH_STEUER_BFS
max_pwm_resth_steuer_e65
MAX_PWM_SCHNELL_REGEL_BFS
wert_03
MAX_ZEIT_PH_1_KI_BFS
wert_03
MAX_ZEIT_PH_1_LE_BFS
wert_03
MIN_T_RESTH_1MIN_BFS
min_temp_resth_1min_e65
MIN_T_SCHNELLH_1MIN_BFS
wert_03
SA_KONFIG_AS_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SA_KONFIG_KL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SA_KONFIG_LD_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SA_KONFIG_SAL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_01
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_01
SLV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_01
STV_HALL_BFS
nicht_aktiv
STV_MOTOR_BFS
nicht_aktiv
VERSTELL_SCHALTER_TYP
wert_01
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_1_KI_BFS
wert_03
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_1_LE_BFS
wert_03
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_2_KI_BFS
wert_05
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_2_LE_BFS
wert_03
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_3_KI_BFS
wert_05
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_3_LE_BFS
wert_03
ABST_ENDT_VOR_PH_2_KI_FAS
wert_05
ABST_ENDT_VOR_PH_2_LE_FAS
wert_03
ANST_SCHNELLH_PH_3_KI_FAS
wert_03
ANST_SCHNELLH_PH_3_LE_FAS
wert_03
DEF_AUT_SITZVERSTELLUNG
nicht_aktiv
LBV_HALL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
LBV_MOTOR_FAS
nicht_aktiv
LKV_HALL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
LKV_MOTOR_FAS
nicht_aktiv
MAX_PWM_PH_1_KI_FAS
wert_03
MAX_PWM_PH_1_LE_FAS
wert_03
MAX_PWM_RESTH_STEUER_FAS
max_pwm_resth_steuer_e65
MAX_PWM_SCHNELL_REGEL_FAS
wert_03
MAX_ZEIT_PH_1_KI_FAS
wert_03
MAX_ZEIT_PH_1_LE_FAS
wert_03
MIN_T_RESTH_1MIN_FAS
min_temp_resth_1min_e65
MIN_T_SCHNELLH_1MIN_FAS
wert_03
SA_KONFIG_AS_FAS
nicht_aktiv
SA_KONFIG_KL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
SA_KONFIG_LD_FAS
nicht_aktiv
SA_KONFIG_SAL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
STV_HALL_FAS
nicht_aktiv
STV_MOTOR_FAS
nicht_aktiv
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_1_KI_FAS
wert_03
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_1_LE_FAS
wert_03
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_2_KI_FAS
wert_05
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_2_LE_FAS
wert_03
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_3_KI_FAS
wert_05
ZIELTEMP_STUFE_3_LE_FAS
wert_03
GESCHW_TEMP_BEGR
wert_02
MAX_TEMP_BEGR
wert_02
C04_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0_2
wert_03
C04_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_11
C8
wert_01
GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_01
GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_01
SZL
wert_05
MP3_CCC
full
MOTORISIERUNG
wert_04
MODUS_INIT
cc
V_WUNSCH_CA_KMH_MAX_HB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CA_KMH_MAX_LB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CA_MPH_MAX_HB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CA_MPH_MAX_LB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CC_KMH_MAX_HB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CC_KMH_MAX_LB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CC_MPH_MAX_HB
wert_01
V_WUNSCH_CC_MPH_MAX_LB
wert_01
DBC_MIN_AUFBAUGRADIENT
wert_00
ANZ_SCHEIBEN_AB
wert_01
ANZ_SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMPL
wert_01
GESCHWINDIGKEIT
wert_01
HALLSENSOR_SEGMENTE
wert_01
HALTEN_V1
nicht_aktiv
HALTEN_V2
aktiv
HALTEN_V3
aktiv
HALTEN_V4
nicht_aktiv
HALTEZEIT
wert_01
HS_VERS_KS_MASSE
wert_01
HS_VERS_UNGUELTIG
wert_01
HUBDACH_FEHLER
aktiv
HUBDACH_RICHTUNG
nicht_aktiv
HUBDACH_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HUBDACHTEST
nicht_aktiv
HYSTERESE_KL30
wert_01
KEIN_NETWORK
nicht_aktiv
KEIN_POWER_DOWN
nicht_aktiv
KEIN_SENDEN_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
KEINE_ANFRAGE_SCHEIBEN
nicht_aktiv
KL30_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN_FBD
aktiv
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN_SCHLOSS
aktiv
KOMFORT_SCHLIESS_FBD
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_SCHLIESS_SCHLOSS
aktiv
KSW11_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
KSW12_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
LED1_VERBAUT
aktiv
LED2_VERBAUT
aktiv
MAX_UEBERSPANNUNG
wert_01
MIN_TEMPERATUR
wert_01
MIN_UNTERSPANNUNG
wert_01
NO_TIMEOUT_SETSTATUS
not_aktiv
NOTLAUF
nicht_aktiv
PUMPE1_RICHTUNG
aktiv
RELAISTEST
aktiv
ROT_AN_LED2
nicht_aktiv
RP11_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
RP12_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
SCA1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
SCA1_RICHTUNG
nicht_aktiv
SCA1_VERBAUT
aktiv
SCA2_VERBAUT
aktiv
SCATEST
nicht_aktiv
SCHWELLE_KL15
wert_01
SPERR_GESCHWINDIGKEIT
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_HECKKLAPPE
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_KLR
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_SCHEIBEN
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_TEMPERATUR
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_UEBERSPANNUNG
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_UNTERSPANNUNG
nicht_aktiv
STROM_HD_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_HD_NORMAL
wert_01
STROM_SCA_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_SCA_NORMAL
wert_01
STROM_SCA12_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_SCA12_NORMAL
wert_01
STROM_VM_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_VM_NORMAL
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ANH_VDK
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_WLM
wert_01
V1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
V1_VERBAUT
aktiv
V2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
V2_VERBAUT
aktiv
V3_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
V3_VERBAUT
aktiv
V4_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
V4_VERBAUT
aktiv
VENTILTEST
aktiv
VERR_RICHTUNG
nicht_aktiv
VERRMOTOR_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VERRMOTORTEST
aktiv
VOEFF_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSCHL_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW10_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW10_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW11_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW11_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_1_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW2_1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_2_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW2_2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW4_1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW4_1_LOGIK
aktiv
VSW4_2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW4_2_LOGIK
aktiv
VSW4X_KEIN_HALL
aktiv
VSW5_1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW6_1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW6_1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW6_2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW6_2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW6_3_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW6_3_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW6_3_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
VSW8_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW8_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW9_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW9_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW9_VERBAUT
aktiv
ZEIT_PAUSE_HD
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_PUMPE
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_SCA
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_VMOTOR
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHEIBEN_AUF
wert_01
ZEIT_SLEEP
wert_01
ZEIT_TREIBER_RELAIS
wert_01
INPUT_SCALING_SUB2
wert_04
BFD_ERS_DEF_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
BFD_ERS_DEF_RL_BL_1
aktiv
PWM_BFD_ALS_SL
wert_02
PWM_NSL_ODER_BFD_ALS_BL
wert_02
SL_BL_ERS_DEF_RL_BL_1
aktiv
SONNENROLLO_LADERAUMABDEC
nicht_aktiv
NSL_ERS_DEF_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
I_REGLERFAKTOR_FAS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
KHV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
LBV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
LKV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_02
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
LNV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
P_REGLERFAKTOR_FAS
wert_02
REGLER_INIT_SCHNELLH_KI
wert_02
SHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
SHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
SHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
SHV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
SLV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_02
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
SNV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
STV_SOFTBLOCK_FAS
wert_01
UEBERLAST
wert_01
I_REGLERFAKTOR_BFS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
KHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
KHV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
LBV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
LKV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_02
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
LNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
LNV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
P_REGLERFAKTOR_BFS
wert_02
SHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
SHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
SHV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
SHV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
SLV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_02
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
SNV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
SNV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
STV_SOFTBLOCK_BFS
wert_01
ALARM_TYPE
wert_02
VALUE_ANWENDUNG
wert_01
VALUE_MUW_HL
wert_05
VALUE_MUW_HR
wert_05
VALUE_MUW_VL
wert_05
VALUE_MUW_VR
wert_05
VALUE_NEIGUNGSGEBER
wert_01
KEINE_ENTRFLANKE_4_IB
nicht_aktiv
C04_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE_2
wert_05
C03_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE_2
wert_00
A_MAX
wert_01
A_MIN
wert_01
A_WUNSCH_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
A_WUNSCH_NEG_GROB
wert_01
A_WUNSCH_POS_FEIN
wert_01
A_WUNSCH_POS_GROB
wert_01
COD_KOMMUNIKATION_AHM
nicht_aktiv
COD_KOMMUNIKATION_HDC
nicht_aktiv
VARIANTE_ANTRIEB
wert_03
VARIANTE_BREMSE
wert_01
VARIANTE_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_02
ASL
aktiv
AUSSTATTUNG_RPA
aktiv
BSW
aktiv
EVB
aktiv
HBA_DXC_8
wert_03
HHC
aktiv
HILLDESC_DXC_8
aktiv
HPS
aktiv
HVV
aktiv
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_1
wert_01
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_2
wert_05
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_3
wert_04
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_4
wert_08
US_VARIANTE
aktiv
PAY_TMC_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
LDM_ERKENNUNG_NOCH_DURCHZ
wert_02
LDM_NICHT_ERKANNT
wert_02
GURT_NICHT_AB_GK
nicht_aktiv
STANDHEIZUNG_SZ
nicht_aktiv
REGLER_INIT_SCHNELLH_LE
wert_01
ZEIT_ST3_NACH_ST2
wert_10
FBD_HKL_NUR_ER
nicht_aktiv
CC_HINWEIS_BLI_M_O_GONG_2
aktiv
SCHWELLE_EIN_B_BLIND_2
wert_01
STRECKE_B_BLIND_2
wert_01
VAR_BLIND_REACT_2
nicht_aktiv
DSC_ALLRAD_CC_WAHL
nicht_aktiv
FDC_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
DIAGN_OFFSET
wert_02
ALC_DISABLE_AUSGL_NICK_GW
aktiv
IBUS_R_GANG
nicht_aktiv
STANDHEIZUNG_TIMEOUT
nicht_aktiv
C05_HSA
wert_06
GK/OC3/POL
aktiv
NAVIGATION_FLOTTENMODUS
nicht_aktiv
AD_GAIN_2
wert_16
GATS_SMS_DESTIN_BACKUP
atxus_prod
GATS_SMS_DESTIN_DEFAULT
atxus_prod
GATS_SMSC_OR_AMPS_BACKUP
atxus_prod
GATS_SMSC_OR_AMPS_DFLT
atxus_prod
PA_HA_SEARCH_ACTIVE
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_GURTBRINGER
nicht_aktiv
GB_DELTA_POS
wert_01
GB_GESCHW
wert_01
GB_POS_AUS
wert_01
GB_T_EINFAHREN
wert_01
GB_T_NOTLAUF
wert_01
GB_USE_SBE
nicht_aktiv
ENDBESCHLAGSSTRAMMER_1
nicht_aktiv
GK/OC3/POL_1
nicht_aktiv
ROLLOVER_CTRL_1
nicht_aktiv
DELAY_PWR_DOWN_INIT_JAPAN
wert_01
NON_TELEMATIC_E_CALL_NR
nummer2
MP3CDC
nicht_aktiv
IBOC_CCC
nicht_aktiv
LDM_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
LDM_CSUM_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
LDM_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
KL15HW01_ALLWAYS
aktiv
PA_TRUNK_HIGH
aktiv
SENDMHKCCMLIMIT
wert_01
MEM_POS_ANFAHREN
wert_01
BEHOERDENFZG
nicht_aktiv
BEHOERDFZG_FL_ASYNCHR
nicht_aktiv
EL_INTERLOCK
aktiv
NIC
aktiv
NIVI_DISPLAY_OPTIONS
main_or_fullscreen
RVC
nicht_aktiv
RVC_CONNECTED_TO_VM
nicht_aktiv
RVC_DISPLAY_OPTIONS
main_or_fullscreen
TOWBAR
nicht_aktiv
DIMM_MN_MAX
wert_01
DIMM_MN_MIN
wert_01
RDU_CONTROL
aktiv
NEUSEELAND
nicht_aktiv
SVS_MICROPHONE_PATH
analog
PHONE_BUSINESS_R2
nicht_aktiv
ZWP_EGS_STEUERN
nicht_aktiv
S_ANSCHLAG_SERVO
e90_basis_n51
S_DEGR_NACHLFIL
e90_basis_n51
S_PUMP_LG_ABH
e90_basis_n51
S_TFILTER_LW_DOT
e90_basis_n51
SVS_LOW_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
TOR_FA_UEBERTRETEN
aktiv
ZEITLUECKE_ABSTAND_1
wert_02
ZEITLUECKE_ABSTAND_2
wert_02
ZEITLUECKE_ABSTAND_3
wert_02
ZEITLUECKE_ABSTAND_4
wert_02
HS_ENABLE_OPEN
nicht_aktiv
S_V_DOT_PUMP_ALL
e90_basis_n51
SYNCML
aktiv
RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_00
ALLOW_GPS
aktiv
BMW_DEALER_CCC
aktiv
BMW_HOTLINE_CCC
aktiv
BMW_MOBILE_CCC
aktiv
DSC
nicht_aktiv
ROLLER_COVER
nicht_aktiv
ZBE
high
LADERAUMABDK_BEI_OFFN_HKK
nicht_aktiv
BMW_ASSIST_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
BMW_HOTLINE_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
DAB
nicht_aktiv
DAB_BAND_SETTINGS
nicht_aktiv
DAB_FM_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
DAY_RUN_LIGHT_CCC
nicht_aktiv
BLUETOOTH_NODES_MASK
profil_1
BMW_DEALER_MASK
aktiv
BMW_HOTLINE_MASK
aktiv
BMW_MOBILE_MASK
aktiv
DAY_RUN_LIGHT_MASK
nicht_aktiv
CRASH_TH_DIMMUNG
wert_01
DSC_MIT_RPA_CC
aktiv
DWA_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
FB_ALLE_TUEREN
aktiv
FB_FA_TUER
aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_10S
aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_150S
aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_240S
aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_40S
aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_90S
aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_AUS
aktiv
LICHT_AUT_WERT_1
nicht_aktiv
LICHT_AUT_WERT_2
nicht_aktiv
LICHT_AUT_WERT_3
nicht_aktiv
LL_RL_FZG
aktiv
OHNE_QUITT_ENT
aktiv
OHNE_QUITT_VER
aktiv
QUITT_AKUST_ENT
nicht_aktiv
QUITT_AKUST_VER
nicht_aktiv
QUITT_OPT_AKUST_ENT
nicht_aktiv
QUITT_OPT_AKUST_VER
nicht_aktiv
QUITT_OPT_ENT
aktiv
QUITT_OPT_VER
aktiv
SITZ_AUT_VERST_AUS
nicht_aktiv
SITZ_AUT_VERST_ENT
nicht_aktiv
SITZ_AUT_VERST_ENT_T
nicht_aktiv
TAG_LICHT_AN
nicht_aktiv
TAG_LICHT_AUS
nicht_aktiv
TIPP_BLINKEN_1X
aktiv
TIPP_BLINKEN_3X
aktiv
ZV_VER_AUS
aktiv
ZV_VER_FAHRT
aktiv
ZV_VER_FAHRT_ZEIT
aktiv
ZV_VER_ZEIT
aktiv
CAR_COMP_ACTIVE
aktiv
ACC_BASE_OFFSET_FAHREREIN
wert_23
ACC_BASE_OFFSET_NORMAL
wert_05
ANTR_AUFSETZEN_NORMAL_HB
wert_48
ANTR_AUFSETZEN_NORMAL_LB
wert_48
ANTR_AUSSCHALTEN_KOMF_HB
wert_53
ANTR_AUSSCHALTEN_KOMF_LB
wert_53
ANTR_AUSSCHALTEN_SONST_HB
wert_66
ANTR_AUSSCHALTEN_SONST_LB
wert_66
ANTR_BESCHLVORWA_WEGGE_HB
wert_67
ANTR_BESCHLVORWA_WEGGE_LB
wert_67
ANTR_MODUSWECHSL_CA_CC_HB
wert_67
ANTR_MODUSWECHSL_CA_CC_LB
wert_67
ANTR_MODUSWECHSL_CC_CA_HB
wert_66
ANTR_MODUSWECHSL_CC_CA_LB
wert_66
ANTR_RAMPE_ZUGAUFBAU_HB
wert_48
ANTR_RAMPE_ZUGAUFBAU_LB
wert_48
ANTR_UEBERG_BERGAB_NOR_HB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_BERGAB_NOR_LB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_BRMSE_ANTR_HB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_BRMSE_ANTR_LB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_KRAFTSCHL_HB
wert_60
ANTR_UEBERG_KRAFTSCHL_LB
wert_60
ANTR_UEBERG_NOR_BERGAB_HB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_NOR_BERGAB_LB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_SCHEINZIEL_HB
wert_66
ANTR_UEBERG_SCHEINZIEL_LB
wert_66
ANTRIEB_RAMPE_ZUGABBAU_HB
wert_66
ANTRIEB_RAMPE_ZUGABBAU_LB
wert_66
BRMS_ABSTANDSVRSTLLUNG_HB
wert_67
BRMS_ABSTANDSVRSTLLUNG_LB
wert_67
BRMS_AUFS_MODSW_CA_CC_HB
wert_67
BRMS_AUFS_MODSW_CA_CC_LB
wert_67
BRMS_AUFS_UBRG_ANT_BRM_HB
wert_46
BRMS_AUFS_UBRG_ANT_BRM_LB
wert_46
BRMS_AUFS_WIEDERAUFN_HB
wert_09
BRMS_AUFS_WIEDERAUFN_LB
wert_09
BRMS_AUFSETZEN_SONST_HB
wert_54
BRMS_AUFSETZEN_SONST_LB
wert_54
BRMS_AUSS_BRMSPED_GETR_HB
wert_67
BRMS_AUSS_BRMSPED_GETR_LB
wert_67
BRMS_AUSS_DEAKTIV_KOMF_HB
wert_62
BRMS_AUSS_DEAKTIV_KOMF_LB
wert_62
BRMS_AUSS_DEAKTIV_SONS_HB
wert_48
BRMS_AUSS_DEAKTIV_SONS_LB
wert_48
BRMS_AUSS_MODUSW_CC_CA_HB
wert_62
BRMS_AUSS_MODUSW_CC_CA_LB
wert_62
BRMS_BEDIENUNG_DEKR_HB
wert_46
BRMS_BEDIENUNG_DEKR_LB
wert_46
BRMS_EINSCHE_V_REL_POS_HB
wert_54
BRMS_EINSCHE_V_REL_POS_LB
wert_54
BRMS_GEFAELLE_AKTIV_HB
wert_30
BRMS_GEFAELLE_AKTIV_LB
wert_30
BRMS_RAMPE_ACC_FUEHRT_HB
wert_54
BRMS_RAMPE_ACC_FUEHRT_LB
wert_54
BRMS_SUSPEND_DELAY_HB
wert_09
BRMS_SUSPEND_DELAY_LB
wert_09
BRMS_UEBERG_SCHLUPFRE_HB
wert_67
BRMS_UEBERG_SCHLUPFRE_LB
wert_67
BRMS_VERZOEG_ABBAU_HB
wert_62
BRMS_VERZOEG_ABBAU_LB
wert_62
BRMS_VERZOEG_AUFB_ACC_HB
wert_56
BRMS_VERZOEG_AUFB_ACC_LB
wert_56
BRMS_VERZOEG_AUFBAU_HB
wert_54
BRMS_VERZOEG_AUFBAU_LB
wert_54
BRMS_VERZOEG_WAR_WEGG_HB
wert_67
BRMS_VERZOEG_WAR_WEGG_LB
wert_67
IPM_P_MAX_CA
wert_46
IPM_P_MAX_CC
wert_09
IPM_P_MIN_C
wert_15
IPM_SKAL_AUSR_M_SCHUBASCH
wert_15
IPM_SKAL_AUSR_O_SCHUBASCH
wert_15
IPM_SKAL_BERGAB_ERKENNEN
wert_31
IPM_SKAL_LEISTUNGSRESE_CA
wert_40
IPM_SKAL_LEISTUNGSRESE_CC
wert_28
TIMER_LEERLAUF_HB
wert_06
FOC_DYN_FLAG_ON_OFF
wert_02
AKS_LINKS_1
nicht_aktiv
AKS_RECHTS_1
nicht_aktiv
GURTZUSTAND_BEIFAHRER
nicht_aktiv
GURTZUSTAND_FAHRER
aktiv
SPSF_1
aktiv
ANZEIGE_TIMER_STHZ_SA
aktiv
NACHLAUFZEIT_UM_VENTIL
wert_00
PSEUDOZUHEIZEN
nicht_aktiv
FLR
wert_01
SVR_CONTROL
aktiv
MOTORISIERUNG_1
wert_01
DIM_MODE
use_last
KL_SENSOR_PWM_NULL_LI
wert_01
PWM_VER_EINHEIT
wert_03
SENSOR_PWM_NEG
wert_02
SENSOR_VALEO
wert_02
STROM_HALT_KL
wert_01
STROM_NORMAL_KL
wert_04
STROM_RAMPE_KL
wert_04
SW_DATEN_BL_1
kennlinie_01
SW_DATEN_BL_2
kennlinie_01
SW_DATEN_BL_3
kennlinie_01
SW_DATEN_BL_4
kennlinie_01
WINKEL_ZUM_PWM
wert_03
KL_SENSOR_PWM_NULL_RE
wert_01
CCM_AHV_SG
keine_ccm
BLOCKERKENNUNG_WISCH_FRON
8_s
TAKTWASCHEN_HECK
nicht_aktiv
PHONEBOOK_PRIORITY
wert_01
KL_PREDRIVE_AUSWAHL_2
wert_04
KL_PREDRIVE_AUSWAHL_1
wert_02
ANZ_TAGE_VERBAUT
wert_01
TCU_JAP
nicht_aktiv
EMPFINDLICHKEIT_VERSTELL
aktiv
LAENDERVARIANTE_FLA
kanada
CONTACT_NR_DEALER
aktiv
CONTACT_NR_HOTLINE
aktiv
CONTACT_NR_MOBILE_SRVC
aktiv
ROSE_II
nicht_aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_FAHRER
nicht_aktiv
POL_MAX_SCHWELLE
wert_02
ANZAHL_SPRITZIMPULSE
wert_02
ANZAHL_WASCHBET_ZUR_SRA
wert_05
DAUER_SPRITZIMPULSE
1000_ms
FENSTERHEBER_FAHRZEUGTYP
wert_01
SOROLLO_ENTPRELL_STROM
500_ms
SRA_SPERRZEIT
10_min
POL_MIN_SCHWELLE
wert_02
CODIER_CHECK
aktiv
LOGISTIK_CHECK
aktiv
LEISTUNG_BGR_BA_OBEN_AUS
wert_01
SKALIERUNG_LAC_AX_FAK
wert_10
SKALIERUNG_LESTBGR_BA
wert_10
FEH_SCHALTER
wert_00
KHV_EINBAUHILFE
wert_01
KOLL_LNV_ARMAUF_FOND
wert_00
KOLLISION_FEH_MODE
wert_01
LNV_MAX
wert_00
MEM_RESTORE_PAUSE_FEH
wert_00
MIN_T_RESTH_N_MIN_BFS
min_temp_resth_1min_e65
MIN_T_SCHNELLH_N_MIN_BFS
wert_03
P1_SHV
wert_00
P1_SLV
wert_01
P1H_SHV
wert_00
P2_SHV
wert_00
P2_SLV
wert_01
P2H_SLV
wert_00
P3_SHV
wert_00
P3_SLV
wert_01
P4_SHV
wert_01
P4_SLV
wert_01
P5_SHV
wert_01
P5_SLV
wert_01
P8_SHV
wert_01
P8_SLV
wert_01
SLV_MINDESTVERSTELLWEG
wert_00
SVS_KLEMMEND
wert_15
ZEITFENSTER_FUER_MIN_T
wert_03
MIN_T_RESTH_N_MIN_FAS
min_temp_resth_1min_e65
MIN_T_SCHNELLH_N_MIN_FAS
wert_03
VCH
nicht_aktiv
CHECKSUM_4
grundcode_var
CHECKSUM_5
grundcode_var
HALTEN_V5
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_LADE_POSITION
aktiv
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN_IDG
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_SCHLIESS_IDG
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_STOP_LADE_POS
nicht_aktiv
PUMPE_ALARM
wert_01
PUMPE_PREALARM
wert_01
SCA_NUR_HKK
nicht_aktiv
SCA_SCHUTZ_FAKTOR
wert_01
SCHALTER_SEGMENTE
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_OEFF_FBD
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_OEFF_IDG
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_SCHL_FBD
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_SCHL_IDG
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_OEFF_FBD
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_OEFF_IDG
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_SCHL_FBD
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_SCHL_IDG
nicht_aktiv
SPG_HALL_A_DAUER_FEHLER
aktiv
SPG_HALL_A_SCHALT_FEHLER
aktiv
SPG_HALL_C_DAUER_FEHLER
aktiv
SPG_HALL_C_SCHALT_FEHLER
aktiv
TEMP_FEHLER
aktiv
TO_ZEIT_ABLEGEN
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_AUSHEBEN
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ENTPACKEN
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_HD
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_PACKEN
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_SCA
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_SCHL_VDK
wert_01
V5_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
V5_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_3_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW2_3_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_3_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW2_4_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW2_4_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_4_VERBAUT
aktiv
ZEIT_AUSHEBEN_WINDLAUF
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_VKLAPPE
wert_01
ZEIT_RELAIS_TREIBER
wert_01
ZEIT_SCA_SCHUTZ_RESTART
wert_01
ZEIT_SCA_SCHUTZ_STOP
wert_01
AUSWAHL_DATEN
codierdaten
FAHRBAHNRUECKMELDUNG
aktiv
LENKWINKELKORREKTUR
dx09004
LUEFTERANSTEUERUNG
aktiv
MAX-UNTERSTUETZUNG
maximal
MESSIDENTIFIER
nicht_aktiv
MSA
nicht_aktiv
SPORTSCHALTER
nicht_aktiv
SW-ENDANSCHLAG
aktiv
VARIANTENCODIERUNG_1
e90
ABK_KNICK
wert_01
ABK_MIN_PROZ
wert_01
ABK_VERLAENG
wert_01
ABSCHW_D_TAU_HI_SP
wert_10
ABSCHW_D_TAU_LO_SP
wert_10
ABSCHWAECH_D_TAU_SP
wert_10
AEND_V_SCHWENK_N_AUSSE_SP
wert_10
EINLENKEN_RKW
nicht_aktiv
ENTGEGENGES_RKW
nicht_aktiv
FL_ASSIST_CC_NOT_AKTIV
aktiv
FL_ASSIST_DEF_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
FL_ASSIST_FUNKTIONS_ANZ
nicht_aktiv
FL_ASSIST_ZUST_22_32
nicht_aktiv
FL_AUS_BEI_BIX_IN_S_FLC
nicht_aktiv
GB_TRIGGER_KL_15
nicht_aktiv
GB_TRIGGER_KL_R
nicht_aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_MIT_SML
nicht_aktiv
HEIZ_ANF
wert_01
HEIZ_KNICK
wert_01
KENNL_MAX_UEBERST_SP
wert_10
KENNL_REDUZ_MAX_SCHWEN_SP
wert_10
KZL_MIT_TFL
nicht_aktiv
LCD_NORM_MAXMIN
wert_01
LCD_NORM_MINMAX
wert_01
LENK_UEBERSETZUNG_LO_SP
wert_14
MAN_MIT_EKS_BFT
aktiv
MAN_MIT_EKS_FAT
aktiv
MAX_DELTA_KEINE_VERR_SP
wert_10
MAX_HEIZZEIT
wert_06
MAX_VERRINGERUNG_V_SCH_SP
wert_10
MIN_DELTA_MAX_VERR_SP
wert_10
MIN_SW_SCHWENK_V_HORIZ_SP
wert_10
NACHL_RKW
wert_01
NO_BLK_RKW
nicht_aktiv
NSL_BREMSL_FKT
nicht_aktiv
PANIKMODUS_BFT
aktiv
PANIKMODUS_FAT
aktiv
RAMPE_AUS_BLK
wert_01
RAMPE_AUS_KRV
wert_01
RAMPE_AUS_RUE
wert_01
RAMPE_EIN_BLK
wert_01
RAMPE_EIN_KRV
wert_03
RAMPE_EIN_RUE
wert_01
REDUZIERUNG_V_SCHWE_HI_SP
wert_10
REDUZIERUNG_V_SCHWE_LO_SP
wert_10
RL_BL_1_ALS_TFL
nicht_aktiv
RL_BL_2_MIT_TFL
nicht_aktiv
SL_V_MIT_TFL
nicht_aktiv
SMART_BEAM
nicht_aktiv
SMART_BEAM_ZUSTAND
nicht_aktiv
START_ABBL
wert_04
SW_NULL_BEREICH_SP
wert_10
T_FILTER_UEBERST_SP
wert_10
T_FILTER_V_VEH_SP
wert_10
TAU_ABSCHWAECHUNG_SP
wert_10
TIPP_BLK_ABBRUCH_IMMER
aktiv
USA_REVERSIERWEG
aktiv
V_E_HI_BLK
wert_01
V_E_HI_KRV
wert_09
V_E_LO_BLK
wert_01
V_E_LO_KRV
wert_09
V_HI_ABSCHW_D_TAU_SP
wert_10
V_HI_AENDER_LENK_UEBER_SP
wert_10
V_HI_RED_SCHWENK_W_SP
wert_10
V_HI_REDUZIER_V_SCHWEN_SP
wert_10
V_HI_SW_MITLENKEN_SP
wert_10
V_HI_SW_NACH_INNEN_SP
wert_10
V_LO_ABSCHW_D_TAU_SP
wert_10
V_LO_AENDER_LENK_UEBER_SP
wert_10
V_LO_RED_SCHWENK_W_SP
wert_10
V_LO_REDUZIER_V_SCHWEN_SP
wert_10
V_LO_SW_MITLENKEN_SP
wert_10
V_LO_SW_NACH_INNEN_SP
wert_10
V_M_HI_REDUZIER_V_SCHW_SP
wert_10
V_M_LO_REDUZIER_V_SCHW_SP
wert_10
V_S_HI_BLK
wert_01
V_S_HI_KRV
wert_01
V_S_LO_BLK
wert_01
V_S_LO_KRV
wert_01
WELCOME_LIGHT_ACTIVE
aktiv
WL_AL
nicht_aktiv
WL_BLK_H
nicht_aktiv
WL_BLK_V
soft_einschalten
WL_DAUER
wert_01
WL_FL
nicht_aktiv
WL_KZL
soft_einschalten
WL_MAX_DAUER
wert_01
WL_NSL
nicht_aktiv
WL_NSW
nicht_aktiv
WL_POL
nicht_aktiv
WL_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
WL_SL_2
soft_einschalten
ALKS
nicht_aktiv
KOMPRESSOR_KUPPLUNG
nicht_aktiv
CKS_BL
wert_03
DEF_POSIT_LWR_LI
wert_04
KL_SCHRITT_ABST_REF2_LI
wert_02
KL_SCHRITT_ANZ_REF2
wert_03
LWR_ABST_POSIT
wert_06
RAMPE3_BL_0_LI
kennlinie_04
STROM_NORMAL_LWR
wert_02
STROM_RAMPE_LWR
wert_02
DEF_POSIT_LWR_RE
wert_04
KL_SCHRITT_ABST_REF2_RE
wert_02
RAMPE3_BL_0_RE
kennlinie_04
NTC_GETAKTET
aktiv
KL_MAX_WERR_SPEED
wert_01
KL_MAX_WERT_START
wert_02
KL_TREIBER_BEW_LI
wert_02
LWR_MAX_WERR_SPEED
wert_01
LWR_TREIBER_BEW_LI
aktiv
KL_TREIBER_BEW_RE
wert_02
LWR_TREIBER_BEW_RE
aktiv
C08_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_02
ECBA_DCC
wert_02
MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_01
VMAXCODIERUNG_MSD
wert_00
ISO_OBD
wert_04
ABS_VOL_GONG
e90_stereo
CROSSOVER
e90_stereo
DELTA_GONG_ENT
wert_0
DELTA_PDC_ENT
wert_0
RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCES
us
SDV_CURVE
wert_02
VEHICLE_FILTERS
e90_stereo
VOL_TA_MIN
wert_0
VOL_TEL_MAX
stereo_mulf_e87
VOL_TEL_MIN
wert_0
VOLUME_TABLE
e90_stereo
SL_ABSCH_OHNE_ECE
aktiv
SKAL_P_MIN_BERGAB_AUS
wert_00
IGR
nicht_aktiv
PIAU_AKUST_SCHAERF
nicht_aktiv
PIAU_OPT_ENTSCH
aktiv
PIAU_OPT_SCHAERF
nicht_aktiv
PIAU_OPT_SCHAERF_KLAPPE
aktiv
C07_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0_2
wert_05
C07_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_06
REAR_HEAD_UNIT
nicht_aktiv
VA_MP3_DISCLAIMER
nicht_aktiv
DYNAMIK_FLAG_ACC2
nicht_aktiv
SOC
wert_02
HKL_LIFT_BEI_CA
nicht_aktiv
SPERRE_HKL_KEY_VALID
aktiv
DXC_CBS
nicht_aktiv
DSC_IN_MDRIVE
nicht_aktiv
PWM_FL_ALS_CORNERLIGHT
wert_02
GESCHW_NOT_PROGR
wert_01
C07_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_01
C07_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_02
C07_DRUCKMODELL_HINTERACH
wert_03
C07_DRUCKMODELL_VORDERACH
wert_03
C07_GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_02
C07_GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_03
BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_01
FZG_MASSE
wert_01
IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_01
SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_00
VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_01
VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_01
VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_01
KL30G_EIN_HKT_AUSSEN
nicht_aktiv
KL30G_EIN_HKT_FBD
nicht_aktiv
C07_HSA
wert_03
MILANSTEUERUNG_DDE
wert_01
AUTOAIM
wert_04
EA_AKT_EVENT_FAS
wert_01
EA_HILFE_BED_FAS
wert_01
EA_HILFE_BED_BFS
wert_01
LUEFTER
aktiv
SKAL_ANTEIL_PBREMS_STAT
wert_27
FLA_AUSGEFALLEN
aktiv
RICHTUNG_BILD_OFFSET
ab
VERTIKAL_BILD_OFFSET
wert_05
GB_CA_FAHRZEUG
nicht_aktiv
KEIN_AUS_SPG_HALL
nicht_aktiv
PAUSE_SCHLIESSEN_VDK
nicht_aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_RP1_AUS
nicht_aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_RP2_AUS
nicht_aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_V1_AUS
nicht_aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_V2_AUS
aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_V3_AUS
nicht_aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_V4_AUS
aktiv
PAUSE_VDK_V5_AUS
nicht_aktiv
SCHALEN_WEICH_AUFLEGEN
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_2_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_3_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_3_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_3_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
ZEIT_PAUSE_VDK
wert_01
FEH_START
wert_01
CITY_LONG_AVG_PEAK_TC
wert_02
CITY_LONG_AVG_TC
wert_01
CITY_SHORT_AVG_PEAK_TC
wert_01
CITY_SHORT_AVG_TC
wert_01
ZEIT_AUFBLENDEN_TRUCK
wert_02
ANSTEUERZEIT_HK_MOTOR
tabelle_1
ANSTEUERZEIT_HS_MOTOR
tabelle_1
ANSTEUERZEIT_ZV_MOTOREN
tabelle_1
ANZ_EIN_N_BLOCK_WI_FRONT
wert_01
ANZAHL_NACHWISCHZ_FRONT
wert_03
ANZAHL_NACHWISCHZ_HECK
wert_03
AUS_BEI_NICHT_EINSCHLAF
aktiv
AUS_BEI_SZ1AUS
aktiv
AUS_BEI_WECKER
aktiv
BISTABREL_WECKER_ANZ
wert_30
BREMSZEIT_ZV_MOTOREN
300_ms
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT_BLK0
codierung_erfolgt
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT_BLK1
codierung_erfolgt
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT_BLK2
codierung_erfolgt
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT_BLK3
codierung_erfolgt
DC_DC_DIAGNOSE
nicht_aktiv
DRITTE_SITZREIHE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_ALLGEMEIN
wert_01
ECO_PUMPENFUNKTION
wert_01
ECO_REGLERDATEN
wert_01
ECO_VENTIL
nicht_aktiv
EDC_LED_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
ENDABSCHALTUNG_STROM
wert_20
ENTPRELLZEIT_TASTER_HK
wert_30
FEMODE_NOTLAUF_FRONTWISCH
nicht_aktiv
FH_KL50_RESTART
aktiv
FH_MANUELL_MIT_EKS
aktiv
FH_MIT_EKS
aktiv
FH_PANIK_MODUS
aktiv
FH_PANIK_MODUS_EKS
aktiv
FH_TIPP_AUF_BFTH
aktiv
FH_TIPP_AUF_FATH
aktiv
FH_TIPP_ZU_BFTH
aktiv
FH_TIPP_ZU_FATH
aktiv
FZM_NMIN
200_rpm
FZM_TA
25_grad
FZM_TM
120_grad
FZM_XSMKS
aktiv
FZM_XZS
aktiv
HANDBREMSKONTAKT
aktiv
HANDSCHUHFACH_T_AUF
400_ms
HANDSCHUHFACH_T_PAUSE
100_ms
HANDSCHUHFACH_T_ZU
400_ms
HANDSCHUHFACH_U_AUF
8_v
HANDSCHUHFACH_U_ZU
6_v
HECKKLAPPE_OEFFNEN
nicht_aktiv
HECKWASCH_START_DELAY
0_ms
HECKWASCH_STOP_TIME
300_ms
HSF_ANSTEU_ART
mit_pwm
HSF_SPERRE_OBERE_GRENZE
15_mal
HSF_SPERRE_UNTERE_GRENZE
10_mal
HSFACH_WIEDERHOL_SPERRE
aktiv
KOMPRESSOR_MAG_KUPPLUNG
nicht_aktiv
LADERAUMABDECK_AKTIV
beide
LICHT_SICHERUNG
aktiv
NACHLAUFZEIT_SITZHEIZUNG
15_min
NACHLZ_BISTABR_TRANSPM
5_min
NACHLZ_SZ1_AUS
2_min
NVK_FEHLT
5_mal
PAUSE_SPRITZIMPULSE
1500_ms
RESET_BEI_NICHT_EINSCHLAF
aktiv
RESET_BEI_SVAUS
aktiv
RESET_BEI_WECKER
aktiv
SCA_ANSTEUERUNG_HK
nicht_aktiv
SCA_ENTPRELLZEIT
wert_01
SCA_MAX_ANSTEUERUNG
nicht_aktiv
SCA_VERZOEGERUNG
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBWA_BEI_WASSER_NIEDR
aktiv
SERVOTRONIC_VENTIL
nicht_aktiv
SOFTCLOSE_AUTOMATIK
nicht_aktiv
SOROLLO_LADEABDEC_HANDS
nicht_aktiv
SPERRZ_N_BLOCK_WI_FRONT
3_min
T_AUF_START_MAX
100_ms
T_ENTPR_UNTERSPANNUNG
3_sec
T_GESICHERT
5_min
THERMOSCHUTZ_AUSSENTEMP
60_grad
TSM_ENTPR
100_msec
TSM_SEND_ZYK
5_seg
TUN_GESICHERT
1800_seg
TVK_FEHLT_1
100_sec
TVK_FEHLT_2
10_sec
U_ENT_SPERR
11000_mv
U_SPERR
10500_mv
U_SPERR_MSA
10000_mv
VERDECKKLAPPE_OEFFNEN
nicht_aktiv
VERZOEGERUNG_MOT_ZS_VR
tabelle_1
WASCHEN_INAKTIVE_HK_AUF
aktiv
WASCHEN_INAKTIVE_HS_AUF
aktiv
WI_WA_AKTIV_AB_KL15
nicht_aktiv
WIEDEREINSCH_TEMP
50_grad
WIEDERHOLSPERRE_ZV
aktiv
WISCH_ERST_XXS_WASCH_FRON
100_ms
WISCH_ERST_XXS_WASCH_HECK
100_ms
WISCHEN_INAKTIVE_HK_AUF
aktiv
WISCHEN_INAKTIVE_HS_AUF
aktiv
WV_RESTWAERME_-20
wert_01
WV_RESTWAERME_-40
wert_01
WV_RESTWAERME_0
wert_01
WV_SCHLIESSUNG_KL15
3_min
XWR
aktiv
ANTEIL_P_ANTR_BRMSUNT_INT
wert_15
ANTEIL_P_ANTR_BRMSUNT_MAX
wert_27
T_ANTR_BREMSUNT_AUFBAU
wert_14
VARIANTE_RS_AUFFORDERUNG
wert_01
CHK_MESS_NEBELSCHLUSSL
aktiv
KALTCHECK_NSL_CH14
nicht_aktiv
LAENDERVARIANTE_AHM_2
ece
TEILLAST_BRL_CH_16
aktiv
U_RMS_BRL_CH16
nicht_aktiv
U_RMS_NSL_CH14
nicht_aktiv
DEFROST_LEITSCHAUFELN
aktiv
FBM_COMMUNICATION
aktiv
FBM_ENTERTAINMENT
aktiv
FBM_FMAM_TOGGLE
aktiv
FBM_MODE_TOGGLE
aktiv
FBM_NAVIGATION
aktiv
FBMS
fbm6
HANGUL_TYPEWRITER
nicht_aktiv
KANJI_TYPEWRITER
nicht_aktiv
MOST_ASYNC_CTRL_CHANNL
most_async_channel
RAMP_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
MY_INFO_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
V_INFO_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_UNICODE
nicht_aktiv
K_ZAHL
e9x
MINIMUM_PULSE_FREQ
e89x
SORTING_VARIANT
standard
TRAFFIC_BY_VOICE
nicht_aktiv
KOMFORT_HEBEN_FZD
wert_01
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN_FZD
wert_01
KOMFORT_SCHLIESSEN_FZD
wert_01
BUSSYSTEM
wert_01
DIAG_OUTPUTS
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW12
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW21
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW22
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW31
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW32
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW33
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW41
nicht_aktiv
ERROR_VSW42
nicht_aktiv
GESCHWINDIGKEIT_E88
wert_01
LOGIK_VSW12
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW21
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW22
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW31
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW32
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW33
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW41
nicht_aktiv
LOGIK_VSW42
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_GESCHWINDIGKEIT
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_HECKKLAPPE
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_KLEMME_R
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_SEITENSCHEIBEN
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_TEMPERATUR
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_UEBERSPANNUNG
nicht_aktiv
OHNE_UNTERSPANNUNG
nicht_aktiv
SEGMENTGRENZEN_HALLS
wert_01
C08_HSA
wert_03
SEATVENTILATION
nicht_aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG_SLIDER
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELD_PARKLICHT
aktiv
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-4ZYL
wert_01
PHONE_PROF_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
ABBIEGELICHT_CKM_0
nicht_aktiv
ABBIEGELICHT_CKM_1
nicht_aktiv
ABBIEGELICHT_CKM_2
nicht_aktiv
ABBIEGELICHT_CKM_3
nicht_aktiv
AHL_MODE_CKM_0
wert_01
AHL_MODE_CKM_1
wert_01
AHL_MODE_CKM_2
wert_01
AHL_MODE_CKM_3
wert_01
ALC_DEFEKT_TIMER
wert_01
ALC_EIN_DAEMMERUNGSSTUFE
wert_01
ALC_ENPRELL_AL_NIO
wert_01
ALC_ENPRELL_AL_OK
wert_01
ALC_ERR_BLK_AL_EIN
aktiv
ALC_ERR_NSW_ZUSCHALTEN
aktiv
ALC_FAILSAVE
nicht_aktiv
ALC_REF_LAUF_AL_AUS
wert_01
ALC_SCHWENK_IM_STAND
nicht_aktiv
ALC_ZUSTANDS_AUTOM
wert_02
BFD_1_MIT_BFD
wert_01
BFD_1_MIT_BL_M
wert_01
BFD_1_MIT_NSL
wert_01
BFD_1_MIT_RL_BL
wert_01
BFD_1_MIT_RL_BL_1
wert_00
BFD_1_MIT_RL_BL_2
wert_00
BFD_ERSETZT_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
BFD_ERSETZT_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
BLK_TIMER_STAND
wert_01
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_BFD
aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_RL_BL
aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_RL_BL_2
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELD_BFD_BEI_DEF_NSL
aktiv
CC_MELD_BL_BEI_DEF_BFD
aktiv
CC_MELD_SL_BEI_DEF_NSL
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELDUNG__BL_M_1
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_AL
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_BFD
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_BL
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_BLK_H
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_BLK_V
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_FL
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_IB
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_KL_58G
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_KZL
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_NSL_L
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_NSL_R
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_NSW
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_RFS
aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_RL_BL_2
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELDUNG_SL_V
aktiv
DEF_ABBIEGELICHT_CKM
nicht_aktiv
DEF_AHL_MODE_CKM
wert_01
DEF_SMART_BEAM_CKM
nicht_aktiv
DEF_WELCOMELIGHT_CKM
aktiv
DOPPELBLINKIMPULS_CRASH
nicht_aktiv
DOPPELBLINKIMPULS_WARNBLK
nicht_aktiv
FH_PARAMETER_0
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_1
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_10
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_11
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_12
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_13
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_14
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_15
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_2
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_3
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_4
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_5
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_6
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_7
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_8
e90_e91_pu08
FH_PARAMETER_9
e90_e91_pu08
FL_ASSIST_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
H_SENSOREN_UEBER_FCAN
nicht_aktiv
HEIMLEUCHTEN_1
wert_02
HEIMLEUCHTEN_2
wert_02
HEIMLEUCHTEN_3
wert_02
HYST_STAND_KRV
wert_01
KALTUEBERW_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
KALTUEBERW_RL_BL_2
nicht_aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_AL
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BFD
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BL
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_H
nicht_aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_V
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_IB
nicht_aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_RFS
aktiv
KALTUEBERWACHUNG_SL_V
aktiv
LIN_FH_BEDIENBLOCK
aktiv
MAX_SCHWENK_V_H_BEGR
wert_25
MAX_SCHWENK_V_H_BEGR_SP
wert_10
MIND_ANZ_ZYKL_TIPP_BLK_1
wert_01
MIND_ANZ_ZYKL_TIPP_BLK_2
wert_01
MIND_ANZ_ZYKL_TIPP_BLK_3
wert_01
NEUE_FAHRT_KL_15_NACHL
wert_01
NEUE_FAHRT_OPTION
aktiv
NO_SPIEGEL_LIN_START
nicht_aktiv
NSL_EINSEITIG_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
NSL_ERSETZT_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
OPTIONEN_SL_ABSCH_TFL_FLC
aktiv
PANIKMODUS_MIT_EKS
aktiv
PARKLICHT_MIT_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
PARKLICHT_MIT_RL_BL_1
aktiv
PARKLICHT_MIT_RL_BL_2
aktiv
PARKLICHT_MIT_SL_V
aktiv
PO_RL_FKT_MIT_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
PO_RL_FKT_MIT_RL_BL_1
aktiv
PO_RL_FKT_MIT_RL_BL_2
aktiv
PO_RL_FKT_MIT_SL_V
aktiv
PWM_AL
wert_02
PWM_BFD
wert_07
PWM_BFD_ERSETZT_RL_BL_1
wert_01
PWM_BL_M_1
wert_01
PWM_BLK_H
wert_06
PWM_BLK_V
wert_02
PWM_BLK_V_FKT_SIDEMARKER
wert_02
PWM_FL
wert_01
PWM_FL_BEI_BIXENON
wert_01
PWM_FL_FKT_DRL
wert_04
PWM_FL_NSW_FKT_ABBLIEGELI
wert_03
PWM_IB
wert_01
PWM_KZL
wert_04
PWM_NSL
wert_05
PWM_NSL_FKT_SL
wert_01
PWM_NSW
wert_01
PWM_RFS
wert_04
PWM_RL_BL_1_FKT_BL
wert_05
PWM_RL_BL_1_FKT_SL
wert_06
PWM_RL_BL_2_FKT_BL
wert_02
PWM_RL_BL_2_FKT_SL
wert_03
PWM_RL_BL_FKT_BL
wert_03
PWM_RL_BL_FKT_SL
wert_03
PWM_SL_V
wert_01
PWM_SL_V_BEI_AKTIVEN_AL
wert_01
PWM_SL_V_BEI_AKTIVEN_FL
wert_01
PWM_VFB
wert_01
QUITT_BLK_ENTSICHERN_1
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_ENTSICHERN_2
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_ENTSICHERN_3
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_SICHERN_1
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_SICHERN_2
aktiv
QUITT_BLK_SICHERN_3
aktiv
RL_BL_ERSETZT_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
SMART_BEAM_CKM_0
nicht_aktiv
SMART_BEAM_CKM_1
nicht_aktiv
SMART_BEAM_CKM_2
nicht_aktiv
SMART_BEAM_CKM_3
nicht_aktiv
TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_1
aktiv
TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_2
aktiv
TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_3
aktiv
U_MIN_TK_SNU
wert_01
UNP_ABBIEGELICHT_CKM
nicht_aktiv
UNP_AHL_MODE_CKM
wert_01
UNP_SMART_BEAM_CKM
nicht_aktiv
UNP_WELCOMELIGHT_CKM
aktiv
WARMUEBERW_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
WARMUEBERW_RL_BL_2
nicht_aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_AL
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BFD
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BL
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_H
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_V
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_IB
nicht_aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_RFS
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_SL_V
aktiv
WELCOMELIGHT_CKM_0
aktiv
WELCOMELIGHT_CKM_1
aktiv
WELCOMELIGHT_CKM_2
aktiv
WELCOMELIGHT_CKM_3
aktiv
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG_C07
wert_05
AL_DEF_CC_MELD_OFF
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELD_SW_CI_NOT_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
CODIERINDEX_FRM
wert_01
COUPETUER
nicht_aktiv
FH_CONT_MAUT_NACH_KL50
aktiv
FH_LANGHUB
wert_01
FH_TASTER_L3
nicht_aktiv
KURZHUBDELAY_ZU
wert_01
TIMEOUT_SET_DTC
aktiv
STREETLAMP_COUNT
wert_02
FH_CC_MELDUNGEN_JBBF
keine_ccm
FH_TUERAUF_STOP_MAUT
aktiv
HANDSCHUHKASTEN_PL4
nicht_aktiv
KOMPRESSOR_HIGH
pl2_gross
KOMPRESSOR_LOW
pl2_gross
NACHL_KL30F
2_min
POWERDOWN_WECKER_ANZ
20_min
PWRDWN_TIME_NICHT_EINSCHL
wert_04
TIME_AUS_NICHT_EINSCHLAF
10_min
USA_REVERSE_JBBF
aktiv
ZWP_ABSCHALTUNG
nicht_aktiv
BROSE_FH_FRM_0
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_1
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_10
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_11
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_12
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_13
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_14
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_15
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_2
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_3
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_4
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_5
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_6
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_7
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_8
wert_02
BROSE_FH_FRM_9
wert_02
GB_ENTPRELL_GURTKONTAKT
wert_01
CA_TMC
nicht_aktiv
JAP_SIDEVIEW_CAM
nicht_aktiv
LEGAL_DISCL_TIMOUT
standard
TOP_AMPL_TYPE
nicht_aktiv
VA_ADAPTIVEHEADLIGHT
nicht_aktiv
VA_CORNERINGLIGHT
nicht_aktiv
VA_FB
6_plus_2_keys
VA_FB_COMMUNICATION
nicht_aktiv
VA_FB_ENTERTAINMENT
aktiv
VA_FB_NAVIGATION
nicht_aktiv
VA_FM_AM_TOGGLE
aktiv
VA_FOND_CLIMATE
nicht_aktiv
VA_LONGDISTANCELIGHT
nicht_aktiv
VA_MANUAL_SHIFT
nicht_aktiv
VA_MODE_TOGGLE
aktiv
VA_NOAIRVENT_FINETUNING
nicht_aktiv
VA_SEATVENTILATION
nicht_aktiv
VA_WELCOMELIGHT
nicht_aktiv
FOND_MID
nicht_aktiv
HUD_HEIGHT_AJUSTMENT
nicht_aktiv
KLIMA_INDIVIDUAL
nicht_aktiv
LAST_PANEL_TIMEOUT
e89
LEGAL_DISCL_TIMEOUT
e89
MANUAL_SHIFT
nicht_aktiv
NOAIRVENT_FINE
aktiv
PIA_MENU
wert_00
FREQUENZ_TONGEBER_HINTEN
wert_01
FREQUENZ_TONGEBER_VORNE
wert_02
HANDSCHUHKASTEN_REPBLK
nicht_aktiv
HSK_RPBLCK_LOWER_THRSHKLD
wert_10
HSK_RPBLCK_UPPER_THRSHKLD
wert_15
HSK_TMER
400_ms
HSK_TMSTART
400_ms
HSK_TPAUSE
100_ms
SOROLLO_LADEABDEC_HANDS_I
nicht_aktiv
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_FAS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_FAS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_FAS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_FAS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
LBV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
LKV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_1_BFS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_3_BFS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_4_BFS
wert_02
STV_BLOCK_KENN_PARM_5_BFS
wert_02
CONTINUEAFTERKL50
nicht_aktiv
FHM_CA_OHNE_EKS
nicht_aktiv
FHM_CA_OHNE_EKS_DELAY
wert_01
HK_GESPERRT_IN_GESICHERT
nicht_aktiv
AC_FOND
nicht_aktiv
C08_AFH_HSA
wert_01
C08_AFS
wert_02
C08_ASL
wert_01
C08_BAUART
wert_02
C08_BB_RAB
wert_01
C08_BBV
wert_01
C08_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_01
C08_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_02
C08_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
C08_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_01
C08_CBC
wert_01
C08_CSC_DYNAMIC
wert_02
C08_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_01
C08_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_02
C08_DF_DIR
wert_02
C08_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_01
C08_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_02
C08_ECBA_DCC
wert_03
C08_FBS
wert_01
C08_FLR
wert_02
C08_FZG_MASSE
wert_02
C08_GETRIEBE
wert_02
C08_GMB
wert_01
C08_GMK
wert_00
C08_GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_01
C08_GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_03
C08_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_01
C08_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_01
C08_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_02
C08_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_03
C08_LUEFTER
wert_01
C08_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_01
C08_MOTOR_ART
wert_01
C08_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_03
C08_MOTOR_SCHLEPP_P
wert_01
C08_PRE_MSR
wert_01
C08_PRE_USC
wert_01
C08_RPA
wert_02
C08_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_00
C08_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C08_SDR_CTC
wert_01
C08_SETZ_V_MAX
wert_02
C08_SST
wert_01
C08_TB_BDD
wert_01
C08_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_02
C08_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_01
C08_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_01
C08_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_03
C08_V_EINHEIT
wert_01
C08_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_02
C08_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_02
C08_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_02
C08_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_02
DSC_SWITCH
aktiv
EDC_DIMM_MAX_1
aktiv
EDC_DIMM_MAX_2
aktiv
EDC_DIMM_MIN_1
aktiv
EDC_DIMM_MIN_2
aktiv
ENTPRELLZEIT
wert_02
KOSTAL_FH_0
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_1
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_2
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_3
wert_01
STANDHEIZUNG_JBBF
nicht_aktiv
T_LIMIT
wert_02
T_LIMIT_ABSOLUT
wert_02
UBATT_LIMIT
wert_01
WASHWITHOUTWIPE_TIME
200_ms
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-6ZYL
wert_05
CBS_EINH_0AH
wegbas
CBS_SCEN_0AH
nicht_aktiv
CBS_STAT_0AH
sperre
CC_ID_AKTIV_01
wert_02
CC_ID_AKTIV_02
wert_01
CC_ID_AKTIV_06
wert_01
CC_ID_AKTIV_07
wert_01
CC_ID_AKTIV_09
wert_01
CC_ID_AKTIV_10
wert_01
CC_ID_AKTIV_11
wert_04
CC_ID_AKTIV_14
wert_03
DIGITAL_KVA
nicht_aktiv
SCHALT_HINW_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
SCHALT_PKT_BC
nicht_aktiv
SCHALT_PKT_DAUERHAFT
nicht_aktiv
SPORT_ANZEIGE
aktiv
CC_MEL_SL_BEI_DEF_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
DEAKTIV_NSL_IN_FE
aktiv
FH_VORFREIGABE
nicht_aktiv
GB_ENABLE_GURTBRINGER_BF
nicht_aktiv
GB_ENABLE_GURTBRINGER_FA
nicht_aktiv
GB_ENTPRELL_TRIGGER
wert_01
GB_QUICKSTART
nicht_aktiv
MAX_BETAETIGUNG_FOMEHO
wert_02
SL_VERZOEGERUNG
wert_02
WL_MIT_FLC
nicht_aktiv
WL_ZYKLEN
wert_01
ALC_PARAMETER_FAILSAVE_1
wert_01
ALC_PARAMETER_FAILSAVE_2
wert_01
CC_MELD_LICHT_AN_WARNUNG
aktiv
DUAL_SP_LAMPEN_ARRAY_1
wert_11
DUAL_SP_PARAMETER_2
wert_01
DUAL_SP_PARAMETER_3
wert_01
KURZSCHLUSS_CHECK_DISABLE
wert_01
OFFSET_ADC_SNU
wert_01
OFFSET_ADC_TK
wert_01
RECHTS_LENKER
nicht_aktiv
LAENDERVARIANTE_TUNER_ANT
us
TP_FUNKTION_ANT
nicht_aktiv
AMBANDS_HST
nicht_aktiv
FOND_HIGH_HST
nicht_aktiv
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-606
wert_01
IGR_XENON
wert_02
PVAR_INNEN
wert_03
PVAR_KUPPL
wert_03
CAR_COLOR_CHAMP
nicht_aktiv
AIRVENT_TOGGLE
nicht_aktiv
AUTOMATIC_TOGGLE
aktiv
SEATCLIMATE_TOGGLE
nicht_aktiv
SURROUND
nicht_aktiv
VA_CA_TMC
nicht_aktiv
AUT_OFFNEN_HK_IN_ENTLPOS
nicht_aktiv
EWS_EGS
nicht_aktiv
A_MAX_DSC
wert_01
A_MIN_DSC
wert_01
P_AUSROLL_ANTRIEB
wert_01
R_RAD_DYN_DSC
wert_00
SETZ_V_MAX_CC
wert_01
SETZ_V_MIN
wert_01
V_ABSCHALT
wert_01
WEATHERBAND_HST
nicht_aktiv
BISTABILES_RELAIS_ALT
nicht_aktiv
IGR_CODIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
CODIERUNG_PROTOKOLL
wert_01
CBS_VERSION
wert_03
KL30G_NACHLAUF_NACH_SZ1
wert_05
SCHLUESSELVARIANTE
wert_03
AUTO_SRVC_CALL
aktiv
BT_ENABLE
aktiv
CALL_SRVC_CENTER
nicht_aktiv
CAR_PHONE
nicht_aktiv
CCM_FILTER
wert_03
INTERNAL_GPS
nicht_aktiv
INTERNAL_NAD
aktiv
MOST_CHANNEL
most_async_channel
USED_MICROPHONES
wert_01
E92_E93_FZG
nicht_aktiv
EINST_HILFE
nicht_aktiv
ABBL_LZ_RKW
wert_01
ABBL_LZ_STAND
wert_01
ENDE_ABBL
wert_02
HYST_RKW
wert_01
LH_UND_NSW_NICHT_GLEICHZ
aktiv
TIPP_BLK
nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_DAR_TYPE_MASK
dar_bmw
FENSTERHEBER_FREIG_CA
nicht_aktiv
FENSTERHEBER_FREIG_DELAY
500_ms
FUELTANK_PWM_SUPPLY
nicht_aktiv
TYP_FRONTSCHEIBE_FLA
serienscheibe
VILLAGE_TYP
wert_02
ANSCHLUSS_KLEMME
wert_02
BOTSCHAFT_OHNE_POSITION
wert_01
NORMIEREN_SCHW
wert_01
SCHWELLE_VON_VORNE
wert_01
SLV2FEH_UMSCHALTZEIT
wert_01
SOFTBLOCK_AUS_SCHW
wert_01
EMPFINDLICHKEIT_ROTE
wert_01
AIRBAG_POS
nicht_aktiv
TELEFON_TYPE_C08
no_phone
AUDIO_SETUP_1
wert_01
AUDIO_SETUP_2
wert_01
DPD
wert_01
TEL_BUCH_ASYNC_CONTROL
most_control_channel
LWR_ABS_SENS_DEF
wert_01
RAMPE4_BL_0
kennlinie_02
RAMPE4_BL_1
kennlinie_02
RAMPE4_BL_2
kennlinie_02
RAMPE4_BL_3
kennlinie_02
RAMPE5_BL_0
kennlinie_02
RAMPE5_BL_1
kennlinie_02
RAMPE5_BL_2
kennlinie_02
RAMPE5_BL_3
kennlinie_02
RAMPE6_BL_0
kennlinie_02
RAMPE6_BL_1
kennlinie_02
RAMPE6_BL_2
kennlinie_02
RAMPE6_BL_3
kennlinie_02
RAMPE7_BL_0
kennlinie_02
RAMPE7_BL_1
kennlinie_02
RAMPE7_BL_2
kennlinie_01
RAMPE7_BL_3
kennlinie_01
VMAXCODIERUNG_MSV70
wert_01
VMAXCODIERUNG_MSV80
wert_00
C07_BAUART_MK60
wert_05
C07_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_03
C07_DF_DIR
wert_02
C07_MOTOR_ART_DSC_2
wert_03
C07_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_05
VORH_HEIZZ
wert_01
SCHALT_HINW_CSUM_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
IGR_HERSTELLER_A
nicht_aktiv
PBAP
aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG_APP
nicht_aktiv
VA_AIRVENT_SHORTCUT
nicht_aktiv
VA_AUTOMATIC_SHORTCUT
aktiv
VA_PDC_LOW
nicht_aktiv
VA_SEATCLIMA_SHORTCUT
nicht_aktiv
VA_SEATHEAT_SLIDER
nicht_aktiv
SVS_EIN_AUS_2
aktiv
UNICODE
nicht_aktiv
KALTCHECK_FRA_CH10_12
nicht_aktiv
KALTCHECK_RFS_CH15
nicht_aktiv
KALTCHECK_SLH_CH11_13
nicht_aktiv
TEILLAST_FRA_CH10_12
aktiv
TEILLAST_SLH_CH11_13
aktiv
ABL_AUS_BEI_FL_LH_EIN
nicht_aktiv
GB_FAILSAFE
wert_01
GB_NAD
wert_01
ENTPRELLUNG_TASTER_AKTIV
wert_01
KEINE_FREIGABE_BEWEGUNG
nicht_aktiv
KL30_LIMIT_DIAG_SW
wert_01
MAX_NEIGUNG_BF
wert_01
MAX_NEIGUNG_FA
wert_01
OFFSET_DIAG_SW
wert_01
RESTOEFFNEN
aktiv
RESTSCHLIESSEN
aktiv
SPERR_LADE_ZUSTAND
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_NEIGUNG
nicht_aktiv
TIMEOUT_FREIGABE
wert_01
ZEIT_ABRISS_PUMPE
wert_01
ZEIT_BEDIENUNG_FENSTER
wert_01
MSA_ALIVE_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
MSA_CSUM_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
MSA_ENABLE
wert_01
MSA_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
BISTABILES_RELAIS_JBBF2
nicht_aktiv
COUNTDOWN_BIS_AUS
2_min
COUNTDOWN_BIS_RESET
2_min
EINSCHLAFV_BIS_AUS
8_min
EINSCHLAFV_BIS_POWERD
5_min
EINSCHLAFV_BIS_RESET
5_min
FHSTROM_ABLAUFENDETIMEOUT
wert_02
FHSTROM_ABTAST_ZEIT
wert_01
FHSTROM_MAX_WERT_FAKTOR
wert_01
FHSTROM_STOP_ENTPRELLZEIT
wert_01
KOMP_V_DRU_1
wert_01
KOMP_V_DRU_2
wert_01
KOMP_V_DRU_3
wert_01
KOMP_V_DRU_4
wert_01
KOMP_V_WID_1
wert_01
KOMP_V_WID_2
wert_01
KOMP_V_WID_3
wert_01
KOMP_V_WID_4
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_4
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_5
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_6
wert_01
KOSTAL_FH_7
wert_01
LWG_OG
wert_01
LWG_UG
wert_01
R_PAR_MAXABFALLRATE
wert_01
R_PAR_STRAPTRANSMISSION
wert_03
R_PAR_TFILT_LWDSDOT
wert_01
RESET_DAUER
wert_02
ST_DF_OUT
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_1
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_2
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_3
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_4
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_5
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_6
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_7
wert_01
ST_IPUMPC_8
wert_01
ST_LWDSDOT_ABS_FILT
wert_01
ST_LWDSDOT_FAKTOR
wert_01
ST_N_PUMPE
wert_01
ST_VDOT_LENK
wert_01
ST_VDOT_MIN
wert_01
ST_VDOT_NORM
wert_01
ST_VX_KMH_1
wert_01
ST_VX_KMH_2
wert_01
TANKGEBER_PWM
aktiv
TANKGEBER_PWM_AKT_ZEIT
wert_01
TANKGEBER_PWM_PERIOD
wert_01
VDOT_MAX
wert_01
WASSER_VENTIL_BF
nicht_aktiv
WASSER_VENTIL_FA
nicht_aktiv
WASSER_VENTIL_PL
pl2
WECKER_BIS_AUS
5_wecker
WECKER_BIS_POWERDOWN
10_wecker
WECKER_BIS_RESET
10_wecker
ADAPTION_CAN
wert_01
BEHOERDE_FL_ASYNCHRON
nicht_aktiv
BEHOERDENFAHRZEUG
nicht_aktiv
BL_SCHALTLOGIK_E92_93
aktiv
CC_MELD_ABIEGL_BEI_DEF_FL
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELD_RL_BL_1_ALS_TFL
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_BLK_V_GED
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_KZL
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_RL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_RL_BL_2
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_SML
aktiv
DWA_UEBERFALL_ALARM
mit_fl
ENERGIE_UBATT_LIMIT
wert_01
ENERGIE_ZEIT_ENTPRELL
wert_01
ENERGIE_ZEIT_LIMIT
wert_01
FH_MAUT_AUF_AKTIV_BFT
aktiv
FH_MAUT_AUF_AKTIV_FAT
aktiv
FH_MAUT_ZU_AKTIV_BFT
aktiv
FH_MAUT_ZU_AKTIV_FAT
aktiv
FSP_LAMPEN_MASK_FRM2
wert_01
FSP_MASKIERUNG_FRM2
wert_01
ISP_MASKIERUNG_FRM2
wert_01
KALTCHECK_E89_FL__E7X_NSW
aktiv
KALTCHECK_E89_NSW__E7X_FL
aktiv
KALTCHECK_RL_BL_1_ALS_TFL
nicht_aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_AL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_BL
aktiv
NSL_AUS_BEI_FE_MODE
nicht_aktiv
PWM_NSL_FKT_BL_BEI_BFD
wert_08
PWM_RL_BL_1_FKT_PARKL
wert_06
RL_BL_ERSETZT_RL_BL_2
nicht_aktiv
SL_SCHALT_UMSCHALT_OPT
wert_02
TIME_WAIT_ST_WRG_ENB
wert_01
VERBAU_ABBIEGEL_PL2
nicht_aktiv
VERHALTEN_DRL_TFL
drl_h
WAIT_ST_WRG_ENB
nicht_aktiv
WARMCHECK_E89_FL__E7X_NSW
aktiv
WARMCHECK_E89_NSW__E7X_FL
aktiv
WARNBLK_ENERGY_SAVE_AHM
aktiv
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-N47
wert_01
VMAXCODIERUNG_ME17
wert_01
CODIERUNG_PROTOKOLL_MSD80
wert_01
CODIERUNG_PROTOKOLL_MSV80
wert_01
KRAFTSTOFFAUSLEGUNG
wert_01
MDRIVE_MSS
nicht_aktiv
MODELLJAHR
wert_03
EXCESS_TEMP_VOLUME
wert_00
FH_KOMFORTF_MIT_SUBST
nicht_aktiv
ZEIT_KL50_ANSTRG
wert_04
SPA
wert_02
AIRBAG_COMM_TEST_DELAY
wert_01
AIRBAG_INTRFCE_ERROR_DUR
wert_01
FIRST_POLY_COEFFICIENT
e9x
SECOND_POLY_COEFFICIENT
e9x
THIRD_POLY_COEFFICIENT
e9x
WSPEED_SIG_ERROR_DUR
wert_01
WSPEED_SIG_TEST_DELAY
wert_01
DVD_EJECT_LOCKED
free
GESAMTSCHIENENLAENGE_HALL
wert_01
MAX_TOLERANZ_HALLWERTE
wert_01
AGKB_BEIFAHRER
nicht_aktiv
AGKB_FAHRER
nicht_aktiv
NOTRUF_AACN
nicht_aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_BEIFAHRER
nicht_aktiv
SITZBAG_ROLLOVER
nicht_aktiv
SITZMEMORY_FAHRER
nicht_aktiv
CC_ID_AKTIV_05
wert_01
EDCK_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
EDCK_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
M_TAG_SKALENBELEUCHTUNG
nicht_aktiv
MMI_ENA_SHIFTLIGHTS
nicht_aktiv
MOTORSPORT
wert_02
MSA_SWITCH_ON_OFF_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
SCHALT_HINW_ALIVE_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
SHIFTLIGHTS
wert_01
SHIFTLIGHTS_1
wert_01
SHIFTLIGHTS_2
wert_01
SHIFTLIGHTS_3
wert_01
SHIFTLIGHTS_4
wert_01
TELEX_STATUS_SC
wert_02
KOMPRESSOR_MITTEL
nicht_aktiv
MANUELLES_VERDECK_E88
nicht_verbaut
MSA_NOTSTRATEGIE
nicht_aktiv
WARTUNGSINTERVALL_FZE
wert_01
ECD
aktiv
PANIC_FREIGABE_CAS_2
aktiv
AUS_BEI_NICHT_EINSCHAF
aktiv
AUS_BEI_SVAUS
aktiv
FUELTANK_PWM_ACT_TIME
wert_01
FUELTANK_PWM_PERIOD
wert_01
SOROLLO_I_MAX_C
wert_10
SOROLLO_T_MAX
wert_08
VERZOEGERUNG_HK_ANSTEUER
0_ms
WISCH_ERST_XXS_WASCH_H_07
wert_01
AUDIO_VOLUME_STEPS
e90_stereo
FULLWORD_RECOG
aktiv
TMC_REGIONAL
nicht_aktiv
KHV_GRENZE_UNTEN
wert_00
CBS_LIST
aktiv
CC_LIST
aktiv
CLIMATE_WITHOUT_PREVIEW
nicht_aktiv
ADAPTIVEHEADLIGHT
nicht_aktiv
ALBV_TOGGLE
nicht_aktiv
CORNERINGLIGHT
nicht_aktiv
DKG
nicht_aktiv
EDC
nicht_aktiv
ENTERT_NEXTSOURCE
aktiv
LONGDISTANCELIGHT
nicht_aktiv
MAP_2D
aktiv
MDRIVE_LOW
nicht_aktiv
MMDEVICE
nicht_aktiv
MMDEVICE_2
nicht_aktiv
TIME_LINE_CROSSING
nicht_aktiv
WELCOMELIGHT
aktiv
SITZBAG_SCHRAEGCRASH
nicht_aktiv
MILANSTEUERUNG_DDE7X
wert_01
ABBIEGELI_AUS_BEI_FL_LH
nicht_aktiv
ALC_IMMER_BEI_S_FLC
nicht_aktiv
ALC_NSW_NEU_ANF
aktiv
ALC_NSW_SPERREN
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_GURTBRINGER_BF
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_GURTBRINGER_FA
nicht_aktiv
FH_KURZHUB_DISABLE_FEMODE
aktiv
GB_ENTPRELL_CAN
wert_01
GB_V_MAX_KMH
wert_02
LWR_MAX_POS_NORM
wert_03
LWR_MAX_POS_REF
wert_03
LWR_OFFSET_PLATTLAUF_L
wert_01
LWR_OFFSET_PLATTLAUF_R
wert_01
ACS_NB_PT1
dx09004
ADW_ADW_2PIFGBP_HA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_2PIFGBP_VA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_BPHP1_HA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_BPHP1_VA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_BPHP2_HA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_BPHP2_VA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_IHP1_HA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_IHP1_VA
dx09004
ADW_ADW_K_SKY
dx09004
ADW_ADW_TP1_HUELL
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_ADW_SP
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_ADW1
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_ADW1_2
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_ADW2
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_ADW3
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_ADW3_2
dx09004
ADW_AUFBAU_VFZG_SP
dx09004
ADW_IFA_K_ADW
dx09004
ADW_IFA_K_ADW_KOM_HA
dx09004
ADW_IFA_K_ADW_KOM_VA
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_I_ADW_HA
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_I_ADW_HA_2
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_I_ADW_SP
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_I_ADW_SP_2
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_I_ADW_VA
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_I_ADW_VA_2
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_RDW
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_RDW_SP
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_VFZG_HA
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_VFZG_HA_SP
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_VFZG_VA
dx09004
ADW_KENNL_VFZG_VA_SP
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNF_ADW1
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNF_ADW2
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNF_ADW2_2
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNF_ADW3
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNF_V_SP
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNF_V_SP_2
dx09004
ADW_SITZREITKENNL_ADW_SP
dx09004
AUFRUFFREQUENZ_F_ABT
dx09004
BLENDE_VFZG_MAX
dx09004
BLENDE_VFZG_MIN
dx09004
CHECKSUMME_EDCK
dx09004
DATENSATZNUMMER
dx09004
DATUM_AENDERUNG
dx09004
DB_FEST_I_HA
dx09004
DB_FEST_I_VA
dx09004
DUMP_MODE
dx09004
FZG_B_SENSOR_UMRECHNUNG
dx09004
FZG_DB_ZAEHNE_ABS
dx09004
FZG_DW_RADUMFANG
dx09004
FZG_V_FILTER_VFZG_TP2
dx09004
IRGL_NW_V_OFF_DELAY
dx09004
IRGL_NW_V_OFF_I_IST_MAX
dx09004
IRGL_NW_V_OFF_I_SOLL_MAX
dx09004
IRGL_NW_V_ON_I_SOLL_MAX
dx09004
KDW_KDW_ABKLING
dx09004
KDW_KDW_ADWMAX
dx09004
KDW_KDW_BPHP1
dx09004
KDW_KDW_BPTP2
dx09004
KDW_KDW_FAKTOR
dx09004
KDW_KDW_HALT
dx09004
KDW_KDW_IHP1
dx09004
KDW_KENNL_KDW
dx09004
KDW_KENNL_KDW_I_HA
dx09004
KDW_KENNL_KDW_I_VA
dx09004
KDW_KENNL_KDW_SP
dx09004
KDW_KENNL_KDW_SP_2
dx09004
KDW_KENNL_KDW_VF_SP
dx09004
LDW_KENNL_I_LDW
dx09004
LDW_KENNL_I_LDW_SP
dx09004
LDW_LDW_ADMAX
dx09004
LDW_LDW_ADMIN
dx09004
LDW_LDW_FAKTOR
dx09004
LDW_LDW_K_DYN_BESCHL
dx09004
LDW_LDW_K_DYN_BREMS
dx09004
LDW_LDW_K_STAT_BESCHL
dx09004
LDW_LDW_K_STAT_BREMS
dx09004
LDW_LDW_TP2
dx09004
LDW_LDW_TP2NL
dx09004
LDW_LDW_TP2NL_2
dx09004
LWS_VFZG_MAX
dx09004
LWS_VFZG_MIN
dx09004
MSPORT_FEST_I_HA
dx09004
MSPORT_FEST_I_VA
dx09004
NW_UNUSED
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_I_QDW_HA
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_I_QDW_HA_2
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_I_QDW_SP
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_I_QDW_SP_2
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_I_QDW_VA
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_K_DYN_VA
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_K_DYN_VA_SP
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_K_DYN_VA_SP_2
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_K_STAT
dx09004
QDW_KENNL_K_STAT_SP
dx09004
QDW_PARALL_RADSTAND
dx09004
QDW_QDW_K_DYN_FAK_HA
dx09004
QDW_QDW_LEWI_UMRECHNUNG
dx09004
QDW_QDW_TP1
dx09004
QDW_QDW_TP2NL
dx09004
QDW_QDW_V_CHARAKT_QUAD
dx09004
RDW_KENNL_I_HA
dx09004
RDW_KENNL_I_HA_SP
dx09004
RDW_KENNL_I_VA
dx09004
RDW_KENNL_I_VA_SP
dx09004
RDW_KENNL_VFZG_VA
dx09004
RDW_KENNL_VFZG_VA_SP
dx09004
RDW_RAUSCH_OFFSET_160
dx09004
RDW_RDW_HP2
dx09004
RDW_RDW_TP1
dx09004
RDW_RDW_TP2NL
dx09004
REGLER_MODE
dx09004
SOFTWARE_MODE
dx09004
SPEZIAL_MODE
dx09004
STRUKTURVERSION
dx09004
SYS_NW_SDI_MAX
dx09004
SYS_NW_SDV_MAX
dx09004
SYS_U_EEPROM_HIGH
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_A_HA
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_A_VA
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_A_VA_2
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_B_HA
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_B_HA_2
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_B_VA
dx09004
TOL_KENNL_TOL_SP
dx09004
VMESS_NB_MAX_TOL
dx09004
VMESS_NB_V_MIN
dx09004
LENKWINKELKORREKTUR_EPS
nicht_aktiv
RPA_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
MSA_ANSTEUERLOGIK
ihxx
ABZUGSPERRE_PLOCK_C6
aktiv
GETRIEBE_TYP_C6
automatik
BFD_GESPERRT_BEI_NSL
nicht_aktiv
BL_SCHALTLOGIK_E92_E93
nicht_aktiv
M3_BAUART
wert_01
M3_GETRIEBE
wert_00
M3_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
M3_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
MDYNAMIC_MODE_USA
aktiv
TANK_SCHWELLE_AUF_AB
wert_01
M3_PRE_MSR
aktiv
AMP_VARIANTE
e90
BETRIEBSLED
nicht_aktiv
CHECKSUM_6
grundcode_var
DWG_KURZ_MASSE
wert_01
DWG_KURZ_UBATT
wert_01
FAKTOR_SCHUTZ_PUMPE
wert_01
FAKTOR_SCHUTZ_WLM
wert_01
HALL01_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL01_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL01_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL01_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL02_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL02_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL02_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL02_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL03_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL03_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL03_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL03_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HALL04_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL04_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL04_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL04_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL05_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL05_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL05_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL05_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL06_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL06_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL06_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL06_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL07_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL07_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL07_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL07_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL08_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL08_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL08_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL08_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL09_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL09_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL09_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL09_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HALL10_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL10_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL10_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL10_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL11_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL11_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL11_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL11_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HALL12_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL12_FEHLER
aktiv
HALL12_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL12_VERBAUT
aktiv
HALL13_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL13_DIGITAL
nicht_aktiv
HALL13_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL13_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL13_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HALL14_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL14_DIGITAL
nicht_aktiv
HALL14_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL14_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL14_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HALL15_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL15_DIGITAL
nicht_aktiv
HALL15_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL15_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL15_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
HALL16_DIAGN_KONTAKT
nicht_aktiv
HALL16_DIGITAL
nicht_aktiv
HALL16_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
HALL16_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
HALL16_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
KEINE_FREIGABE_CAS
nicht_aktiv
KL30G_FEHLER
aktiv
LED_AUF_CAN
aktiv
MOTOR1_FEHLER
aktiv
MOTOR1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
MOTOR1_VERBAUT
aktiv
MOTOR2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
MOTOR2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
MOTOR2_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
POTI1_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
POTI1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
POTI1_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
POTI2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
POTI2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
POTI2_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
PREALARM_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
PULLUP_SW12_EIN
aktiv
PULLUP_SW12_ENDLAGE_AUS
aktiv
REL1_FEHLER
aktiv
REL1_VERBAUT
aktiv
REL2_FEHLER
aktiv
REL2_VERBAUT
aktiv
REL3_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
REL3_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
REL4_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
REL4_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
RELAIS1_2_BRUECKE
aktiv
RELAIS1_2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
RELAIS3_4_BRUECKE
nicht_aktiv
RELAIS3_4_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
SEGMENTE_POTI1
wert_01
SEGMENTE_POTI2
wert_01
SPG_DWG_ABSCHALTEN
nicht_aktiv
SPG_DWG_EIN
nicht_aktiv
SPG_DWG_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
SPG_HALL_A1_ABSCHALTEN
nicht_aktiv
SPG_HALL_A1_EIN
aktiv
SPG_HALL_A1_FEHLER
aktiv
SPG_HALL_A2_ABSCHALTEN
aktiv
SPG_HALL_A2_EIN
aktiv
SPG_HALL_A2_FEHLER
aktiv
SPG_HALL_B1_ABSCHALTEN
nicht_aktiv
SPG_HALL_B1_EIN
aktiv
SPG_HALL_B1_FEHLER
aktiv
SPG_HALL_B2_ABSCHALTEN
aktiv
SPG_HALL_B2_EIN
aktiv
SPG_HALL_B2_FEHLER
aktiv
STROM_MOTOR1_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR1_NORMAL
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR2_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR2_NORMAL
wert_01
SWITCH1_FEHLER
aktiv
SWITCH1_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH1_VERBAUT
aktiv
SWITCH2_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH2_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH2_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH3_FEHLER
aktiv
SWITCH3_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH3_VERBAUT
aktiv
SWITCH4_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH4_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
SWITCH4_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
TEMP_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
TO_ZEIT_ABS_SPB
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ANH_SPB
wert_01
ZEIT_HALTEN_SPANNBUEGEL
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_PUMPE
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_SPANNBUEGEL
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_PUMPE_PAUSE
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_PUMPE_STOP
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_WLM_PAUSE
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_WLM_STOP
wert_01
CBS_STATUS
aktiv
CLIMATE_WO_PREVIEW
nicht_aktiv
NO_DETOUR
nicht_aktiv
BLOCKLAENGE
wert_01
SW_B_DIRECT_DRIVEMODE
wert_01
SW_B_GRR_AKTIV
wert_01
SW_B_LANGZEITABGLEICH
wert_01
SW_B_SIGNCHANGE_AY
wert_01
SW_B_SIGNCHANGE_YR
wert_01
SW_B_STELLMOTOR_VAR
wert_01
SW_I_AUFSTARTVERHALTEN
wert_01
SW_I_BREMSENVARIANTE
wert_01
SW_I_ECO_PUMPE
wert_01
SW_I_FAHRWERKVARIANTE
wert_05
SW_I_FAHRZEUGVARIANTE
wert_03
SW_I_FESTUSCFG
wert_01
SW_I_FILTER
wert_01
SW_I_KARDANGELENK
wert_01
SW_I_LWFAHRER_BL
wert_01
SW_I_PUMP_LG_ABH
wert_01
SW_I_PUMPENABSTIMMUNG
wert_01
SW_I_RIEMENUEBERSETZUNG
wert_03
SW_I_SBS_SWITCH
wert_05
SW_I_SERVOTRONIK
wert_06
SW_I_SERVOTRONIKANSCHL
wert_01
SW_I_STABI_NACHLAUF
wert_01
SW_I_TVSRPT1
wert_01
SW_I_VCH_FAHRZEUGVAR
wert_01
SW_I_ZD
wert_01
SW_I_ZM
wert_01
SW_I_ZTOTAL
wert_06
A2DP_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
API_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
API_IPOD_COM_TYPE
ipod_two_wire_seriel
API_IPOD_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
API_MTP_EIN_AUS
aktiv
API_TWO_USB
nicht_aktiv
API_USB_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
BT_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
CAR_TYPE_IPODLOGO
bmw
DUN_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_ALLOW_GPS
aktiv
ISPEECH_AUX_CONFIG
mounted
ISPEECH_BAUART_CABRIO
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_BAUREIHE_E70
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_BAUREIHE_R5X
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_BLUETOOTH_NODES
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_BMW_ASSIST
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_BMW_DEALER
aktiv
ISPEECH_BMW_HOTLINE
aktiv
ISPEECH_BMW_MOBILE
aktiv
ISPEECH_BMW_N_DEALER
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_CDC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_CID
cid_low
ISPEECH_CID_TYPE
static
ISPEECH_DAB
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_DIG_AUDIO_SRC
cd-player
ISPEECH_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_FOND_LOW
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_FOND_MID
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_HDC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_HUD
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_IBOC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_JAPAN
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_KLIMA_BASIS
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_KLIMA_HIGH
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_KLIMA_LOWTEMP
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_KLIMA_LOWVENT
aktiv
ISPEECH_MDRIVE
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_MDRIVELOW
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_MMC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_MMDEVICE
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_NAVI
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_NAVI_TYPE_JP
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_NAVI_TYPE_SV
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_NIVI
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_PDC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_RDC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_RDS_AF_FUNKTION
aktiv
ISPEECH_RVC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_SDARS
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_SINGLETUNER
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_SITZHEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_SMS
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_SPRACHE_US
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_STANDHEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_STANDLUEFTUNG
aktiv
ISPEECH_TEL_TYPE_BUSI
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TEL_TYPE_ECE
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TEL_TYPE_JAP
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TEL_TYPE_MULF
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TEL_TYPE_PROF
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TEL_TYPE_TPP
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TMC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TP_FUNKTION
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_TRF
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_VA_BPI
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_VA_FB
aktiv
ISPEECH_VA_FLAP_DICONFI
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_VA_FOND_CLIMATE
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_VA_SEATVENT
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_VIDEOMODUL
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_WEATHERBAND
nicht_aktiv
SORTING_VARIANT_2MULF
standard
FBD_LOAD_POS_HK_HK
nicht_aktiv
FBD_LOAD_POS_LF_PING
nicht_aktiv
FBD_NO_LOAD_POS
aktiv
FH_RELEASE_CA_BASIC
nicht_aktiv
KL30G_EIN_HKT_AUSSEN_07
nicht_aktiv
KL30G_EIN_HKT_FBD_07
nicht_aktiv
KLR_AUS_TK
aktiv
KLSTRG_GRB_ID
wert_01
SPERRE_HKL_KEY_VALID_07
aktiv
SS_GETRIEBE_7
nicht_aktiv
STARTABBRUCH_KLR
nicht_aktiv
STARTDELAY_K_START_R5X
nicht_aktiv
TC_KL15_AUTO_OFF
nicht_aktiv
TC_KL15_AUTO_OFF_LIGHT
nicht_aktiv
TC_MSA_NO_KL15_AUTO_OFF
nicht_aktiv
TC_TIME_KL15_AUTO_OFF
wert_00
SIGNALBILD_SL
nicht_aktiv
SL_PARKL_ABSCH_12H
aktiv
WARMCHECK_RL_BL_1_ALS_TFL
nicht_aktiv
ZEIT_PARKL_AKTIVIERUNG
wert_01
DZM_UMRECHNUNG
wert_02
RDC_DISP_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
CCM_AHV_SG_5
keine_ccm
VR_EQUIPPED_TCU15
aktiv
CAN_MESSAGE
wert_01
MOTORISIERUNG_2
wert_01
C0A_AFS
wert_02
C0A_ASC_AMR_STB
wert_02
C0A_ASC_BMR_STB
wert_01
C0A_ASL
wert_01
C0A_BAUART
wert_11
C0A_BBV
wert_01
C0A_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_01
C0A_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_02
C0A_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
C0A_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_01
C0A_BERGABANSATZ
wert_02
C0A_BTM
wert_01
C0A_CBC
wert_01
C0A_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_01
C0A_DCC_C_AAT
wert_01
C0A_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_AUS
wert_02
C0A_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_EIN
wert_02
C0A_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_03
C0A_DF_DIR
wert_01
C0A_DIFF_LOCK
wert_01
C0A_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_02
C0A_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_04
C0A_ECBA_DCC
wert_03
C0A_FLR
wert_01
C0A_GETRIEBE
wert_02
C0A_GMB
wert_01
C0A_GMK
wert_00
C0A_GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_02
C0A_GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_05
C0A_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_01
C0A_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_01
C0A_HSA
wert_05
C0A_HSA_AFH_AFU
wert_01
C0A_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_02
C0A_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_01
C0A_LCL
wert_01
C0A_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_04
C0A_LUEFTER
wert_01
C0A_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_01
C0A_MOTOR
wert_05
C0A_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_11
C0A_MOTOR_SCHLEPP_P
wert_01
C0A_PRE_MSR
wert_01
C0A_PRE_USC
wert_01
C0A_RPA
wert_02
C0A_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_00
C0A_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C0A_SDR_CTC
wert_01
C0A_SETZ_V_MAX
wert_02
C0A_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_06
C0A_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_01
C0A_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_01
C0A_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_01
C0A_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_04
C0A_V_EINHEIT
wert_01
C0A_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_02
C0A_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_02
C0A_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_02
C0A_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_02
C0A_WLC
wert_01
CF_ESM_HB
wert_01
CF_ESM_LB
wert_01
CR_ESM_HB
wert_01
CR_ESM_LB
wert_01
LF_ESM
wert_01
LR_ESM
wert_01
LWK_X2
wert_01
LWK_X3
wert_01
LWK_X4
wert_01
LWK_Y1
wert_01
LWK_Y2
wert_01
LWK_Y3
wert_01
LWK_Y4
wert_01
M_ESM
wert_01
SC_X_ESM
wert_01
SC_Y_ESM
wert_01
SPURWEITE
wert_01
THETA_ESM
wert_01
JUMP_RDC_RPA_MENU
aktiv
VERSTELL_SCHALTER_TYP_FAS
wert_01
VERSTELL_SCHALTER_TYP_BFS
wert_01
FZD_MSA
aktiv
RESTSCHLIESSEN_BEI_VSW2_3
nicht_aktiv
SICHERN_HECKMODUL
aktiv
TO_ZEIT_DAEMPFEN_HECKM
wert_02
ZEIT_VERZOEGERUNG_WLV
wert_01
IGR_DELAY_TIME
wert_02
IGR_SPEED_THRESHOLD
wert_03
WASCHEN_WENN_HK_AUF
aktiv
WASCHEN_WENN_HS_AUF
aktiv
WISCHEN_WENN_HK_AUF
aktiv
WISCHEN_WENN_HS_AUF
aktiv
KMK_ZUSCHALTSCHWELLE
hoch
USB_RAD2
nicht_aktiv
IGR_CODIERUNG_0A
nicht_aktiv
IGR_HERSTELLER_0A
nicht_aktiv
TWO_MICROPHONES_ULF2
wert_01
C09_ASL
wert_00
C09_BAUART
wert_00
C09_BBV
wert_01
C09_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_00
C09_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_00
C09_BTM
wert_00
C09_CBC
wert_00
C09_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_00
C09_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_00
C09_DIFF_LOCK
wert_00
C09_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_00
C09_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_00
C09_FLR
wert_00
C09_GETRIEBE
wert_01
C09_GMB
wert_00
C09_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C09_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C09_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_00
C09_LCL
wert_00
C09_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_00
C09_LUEFTER
wert_00
C09_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_00
C09_MOTOR
wert_00
C09_PRE_MSR
wert_00
C09_PRE_USC
wert_00
C09_RPA
wert_00
C09_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_00
C09_SDR_CTC
wert_00
C09_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C09_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C09_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C09_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C09_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_00
C09_WLC
wert_01
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-6ZYL_C0B
wert_05
ALBV_TOGGLE_APP
nicht_aktiv
BGSCREEN_JUMP
aktiv
DAB_FROM_FM
wert_01
DAB_TO_FM
wert_01
MDRIVE_LOW_CCC
nicht_aktiv
MEDIA_CHAR_ENCODING
iso
MM_DEVICE
nicht_aktiv
MM_DEVICE2
nicht_aktiv
NEXT_SOURCE
aktiv
OLD_TELEMAT_STRUCT
nicht_aktiv
TDA_ASC_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
TDA_ATM_CALL_ID
standard
TDA_ATM_INTERVAL
standard
TDA_ATM_START_TIME
standard
TDA_BDA_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_AUTO_TRIG
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_CUST_MOBILE_USE
aktiv
TDA_CFG_HLC_DATA
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_IND_PDM_GR_NBR
file0
TDA_CFG_SER_ERR_SINK
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_VEHICLE_SER
nicht_aktiv
TDA_DEACTIVATE_STATUS
aktiv
TDA_HLC_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
TDA_MSC_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
TDA_SERVICE_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
TDA_TDC_STATUS
nicht_aktiv
TLC
nicht_aktiv
VA_HANGUL_TYPEWRITER
nicht_aktiv
VA_KANJI_TYPEWRITER
nicht_aktiv
EAM_TIMEDELAY_C08
e93_vorserie_us
FR_HE_PARAM_1_C08
e93_vorserie_us
FR_HE_PARAM_2_C08
e93_vorserie_us
FR_HE_PARAM_3_C08
e93_vorserie_us
FR_HE_PARAM_4_C08
e93_vorserie_us
FR_HE_PARAM_5_C08
e93_vorserie_us
FR_HE_PARAM_6_C08
e93_vorserie_us
PARAMETERSATZ_0_C08
e93_vorserie_us
ROSE_PARAM_1_C08
e93_vorserie_us
ROSE_PARAM_2_C08
e93_vorserie_us
ROSE_PARAM_C08
e93_vorserie_us
SEITEN_PARAM_C08
e93_vorserie_us
UP_FR_PARAM_C08
e93_vorserie_us
TO_ZEIT_DAEMPFEN_SCHALEN
wert_02
CKS_BR
wert_03
MSA_CODIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
ABRISS_NTC_ATEMP1
wert_01
ABRISS_NTC_ATEMP2
wert_01
ZEIT_HALTEN_SCHALEN
wert_01
E89_ASL
nicht_aktiv
E89_BSW
aktiv
E89_C8
wert_02
E89_EVB
aktiv
E89_HHC
aktiv
E89_HILLDESC_DXC_8
nicht_aktiv
E89_HPS
nicht_aktiv
E89_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE1
wert_01
E89_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE2
wert_01
E89_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE3
wert_01
E89_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE4
wert_01
E89_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_00
E89_SST
nicht_aktiv
E89_SZL
wert_07
E89_R_RAD_DYN_DSC
wert_02
IHX_CBS
nicht_aktiv
KLIMAGERAET_MIT_SCHICHTUN
nicht_aktiv
MSA_MEMORY
nicht_aktiv
MIL_SCAN_TOOL
wert_01
PADDLES
wert_00
AUTOMATIC_LIGHT_NEW
nicht_aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG_SLIDER_D
nicht_aktiv
SVS_LOW_D
nicht_aktiv
FBD_COMFORT_OPEN_LF_PING
nicht_aktiv
PA_TBEREIT_HK
wert_01
PHONE_TYPE_JAPAN
nicht_aktiv
AUX_IN_GAIN
wert_01
ISPEECH_CA_TMC
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_MASK
aktiv
ISPEECH_UNIT_FEET
aktiv
MIC_SOURCE
mic_from_wire
USB_HUB
aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG_APP_9
nicht_aktiv
VIDEOMODUL_CCC_9
nicht_aktiv
DEFAULT_ONTIME
standard
SONDERKANAL_DIRAC_BYPASS
aus
DVD_AUDIO_AOP
nicht_aktiv
DVD_AUDIO_AS_DVD_VIDEO
aktiv
DVD_VIDEO_AOP
aktiv
DVD_VIDEO_AOP_TIMEOUT
wert_01
MULTICHANNEL
nicht_aktiv
LENKWINKELKORREKTUR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPORTSCHALTER_E89
aktiv
VARIANTENCODIERUNG_2
e89_var5
BLINKEN_FA
wert_02
ENTPRELLZEIT_HALLSENSOREN
wert_01
ENTPRELLZEIT_P
wert_01
ENTPRELLZEIT_SPORT
wert_04
ENTPRELLZEIT_UNLOCK
wert_01
ERROR_MASK
wert_01
FA_PWM_MAX
wert_04
FA_PWM_MIN
wert_03
HAFT_ANZ_RUECKSTEL_BIS_FS
wert_03
HAFT_ANZAHL_RUECKSTELL
wert_04
HAFT_RUECKSTELL_PERIODE
wert_01
HAFT_RUECKSTELL_VERZGRNG
wert_04
HAFT_RUECKSTELLPULSLAENGE
wert_05
SPERREN_ANZUG_PWM
wert_07
SPERREN_ANZUGSZEIT
wert_05
SPERREN_HALTE_PWM
wert_06
SUCHBEL_PWM_MAX
wert_04
SUCHBEL_PWM_MIN
wert_03
U_MAX_FS
wert_02
U_MAX_SPERREN
wert_02
U_MIN_FS
wert_02
U_MIN_SPERREN
wert_02
ALPHA
e9x_mid
AMBIENT_LUMINANCE_AXIS
e9x_mid
BETA
e9x_mid
BOUNDARY_DAY_NIGHT
e9x_mid
BOUNDARY_NIGHT_MIN
e9x_mid
CB_START_TEMPERATURE
e9x_mid
CFL_PROTECT_TEMP
e9x_mid
CHECKSUM_CID
e9x_mid
DELTA_BOUNDARY
e9x_mid
DTC_VOLTAGE_THESHOLD
e9x_mid
GAMMA
e9x_mid
HI_TEMP_DET_CONT_TIME
e9x_mid
HIGH_VOLTAGE_LEVEL
e9x_mid
HIGH_VOLTAGE_RECOVERY
e9x_mid
LCD_PWM_CURVE
e9x_mid
LCD_SHUT_DOWN_TIMING
e9x_mid
LOOP_CYCLE_COUNTER
e9x_mid
LOW_VOLTAGE_LEVEL
e9x_mid
LOW_VOLTAGE_RECOVERY
e9x_mid
MAX_DELTA
e9x_mid
MAX_OFFSET
e9x_mid
PHOTO_SENSOR_HYSTERESIS
e9x_mid
PWB_HI_TEMP_THRESHOLD
e9x_mid
PWB_SHUT_DOWN_WAIT_TIME
e9x_mid
PWM_REDUCTION_CURVE
e9x_mid
PWM_SECUR_REDUC_RATE
e9x_mid
PWM_STEP_ADDITION_10V
e9x_mid
PWM_STEP_ADDITION_12V
e9x_mid
PWM_STEP_ADDITION_14V
e9x_mid
PWM_STEP_ADDITION_16V
e9x_mid
PWM_STEP_ADDITION_9V
e9x_mid
PWM_TEMP_OBSERVING_TIME
e9x_mid
START_TEMP_T1
e9x_mid
STOP_TEMP_T2
e9x_mid
TEMPERATURE_AXIS
e9x_mid
TRAVEL_TIME_DOWN
e9x_mid
TRAVEL_TIME_UP
e9x_mid
IGR_MIT_SL_AL
aktiv
NSL_ERSETZT_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
E89_EAM_TIMEDELAY
e89_us
E89_FR_HE_PARAM_1
e89_us
E89_FR_HE_PARAM_2
e89_us
E89_FR_HE_PARAM_3
e89_us
E89_FR_HE_PARAM_4
e89_us
E89_FR_HE_PARAM_5
e89_us
E89_PARAMETERSATZ_0
e89_us
E89_SEITEN_PARAM
e89_us
E89_UP_FR_PARAM
e89_us
POL_1_E89
nicht_aktiv
POS_1_E89
nicht_aktiv
ENTPRELLZEIT_RESET_DTIMER
wert_02
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_0
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_10
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_11
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_12
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_13
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_14
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_15
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_16
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_17
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_18
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_19
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1A
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1B
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1C
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1D
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_2
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_3
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_4
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_5
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_6
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_7
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_8
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_9
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_A
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_B
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_C
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_D
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_E
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_F
e89
RESERVE
e89
KEIN_AUS_SPG_HALL_Z
aktiv
KL30_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN_FBD_Z
aktiv
KOMFORT_OEFFNEN_IDG_Z
aktiv
PUMPE1_RICHTUNG_Z
nicht_aktiv
SCATEST_Z
nicht_aktiv
SCHALEN_WEICH_AUFLEGEN_Z
aktiv
V1_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
V2_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
V3_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VOEFF_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSCHL_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW1_1_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW1_1_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW1_2_FEHLER_Z
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_2_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_5_FEHLER
aktiv
VSW2_5_LOGIK
aktiv
VSW2_5_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW4_1_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW4_1_LOGIK_Z
aktiv
VSW4_1_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW4_2_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW4_2_LOGIK_Z
aktiv
VSW4_2_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW5_1_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW5_1_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW5_2_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW5_2_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW5_3_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW6_1_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
VSW6_1_VERBAUT
aktiv
VSW9_FEHLER_Z
aktiv
NAVI_PFEIL
nicht_aktiv
TELESERVICE
nicht_aktiv
MDRIVE_SMG_MASK
nicht_aktiv
NACHLAUFTEST
nicht_aktiv
CCC_E71
nicht_aktiv
CKM_CODIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
PIA_EDC
ohne_mmi
CBS_OFF_AT_KL15OFF
nicht_aktiv
CBS_ON_OFF
aktiv
EMV_WORKAROUND_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_00
AUDIO_SIGNAL_ROUTING
wert_0
AUX_HEATING
none
ENT_MUTE_ON_CRASH
off
M_GROUP
on
OFFSET_ENT_GONG
wert_0
OFFSET_ENT_PDC
wert_0
PDC_ADAPTION_F_R
e90_stereo
RAD22_CROSSOVER
e90_stereo
RATIO_GONGS
e90_stereo
RING_MAX
wert_0
RING_MIN
wert_0
SDARS_PHONE_NUMBER_1
wert_0
TIME_DIST_SAME_PRIO
wert_0
TIME_LAG_IMG
wert_0
TIME_OUT_GONG
wert_0
VOL_SRS_MAX
wert_0
VOL_SRS_MIN
wert_0
VOL_TA_MAX
standard
VOLUME_MAX_ON
wert_0
VOLUME_STEPS
e90
RAD22_VOLUME_TABLE
e90_stereo
RAD22_VEHICLE_FILTERS
e90_stereo
RAD22_VOL_TEL_MAX
wert_0
RAD22_BMW_AKD
nicht_aktiv
CHECKSUMME_EKP3
wert_01
DATUM_UND_PUMPEN_ID
wert_01
FEHLERLIMITS
wert_01
FUNKTIONEN
wert_01
KENNLINIEN
wert_01
PUMPEN_PARAMETER
wert_01
ABSTAND_DAUERTON_KOPPLUNG
aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_NSW
nicht_aktiv
NSW_DEF_CC_MELD_TFL
nicht_aktiv
NSW_FKT_PARKL
nicht_aktiv
NSW_FKT_SL
nicht_aktiv
PWM_NSW_PARKL
wert_01
PWM_NSW_TFL
wert_01
CCM_0X42_IM_NACHLAUF
nicht_aktiv
NLF_AUS_ALLE_TUEREN
nicht_aktiv
SW_B_STELLMOTOR_VAR_C0A
wert_01
SW_I_ECO_PUMPE_C0A
wert_02
SW_I_FAHRWERKVARIANTE_C0A
wert_09
SW_I_PUMP_LG_ABH_C0A
wert_02
SW_I_PUMPENABSTIMMUNG_C
wert_01
SW_I_RIEMENUEBERSETZUNGC
wert_03
SW_I_SERVOTRONIK_C0A
wert_10
SW_I_SERVOTRONIKANSCHL_C
wert_02
SW_I_STABI_NACHLAUF_C0A
wert_01
SW_I_VCH_FAHRZEUGVAR_C0A
wert_01
SW_I_ZTOTAL_C0A
wert_10
TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_0
aktiv
C09_C8
wert_02
C0B_AFH_HSA
wert_01
C0B_AFS
wert_00
C0B_ASC_AMR_STB
wert_03
C0B_ASC_BMR_STB
wert_04
C0B_ASL
wert_00
C0B_BAUART
wert_08
C0B_BB_RAB
wert_01
C0B_BBV
wert_00
C0B_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_01
C0B_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_01
C0B_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_02
C0B_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_02
C0B_BERGABANSATZ
wert_01
C0B_BTM
wert_01
C0B_CBC
wert_00
C0B_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_00
C0B_DCC_C_AAT
wert_01
C0B_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_AUS
wert_01
C0B_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_EIN
wert_01
C0B_DCC_DTC
wert_00
C0B_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_03
C0B_DF_DIR
wert_02
C0B_DIFF_LOCK
wert_01
C0B_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_03
C0B_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_04
C0B_ECBA_DCC
wert_02
C0B_FBS
wert_01
C0B_FLR
wert_02
C0B_GETRIEBE
wert_01
C0B_GMB
wert_00
C0B_GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_01
C0B_GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_04
C0B_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0B_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0B_HSA
wert_05
C0B_HSA_AFH_AFU
wert_00
C0B_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_01
C0B_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_01
C0B_LCL
wert_00
C0B_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_01
C0B_LUEFTER
wert_00
C0B_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_00
C0B_MOTOR
wert_05
C0B_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_10
C0B_MOTOR_SCHLEPP_P
wert_02
C0B_PRE_MSR
wert_00
C0B_PRE_USC
wert_00
C0B_RPA
wert_00
C0B_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_02
C0B_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C0B_SDR_CTC
wert_00
C0B_SETZ_V_MAX
wert_01
C0B_SST
wert_01
C0B_TB_BDD
wert_01
C0B_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_05
C0B_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_01
C0B_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0B_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0B_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_03
C0B_V_EINHEIT
wert_00
C0B_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
C0B_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_01
C0B_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_01
C0B_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_01
AACN_1
aktiv
O_GW_BF_1
nicht_aktiv
O_GW_F_1
aktiv
SPSBF_1
nicht_aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_1
nicht_aktiv
EAM_TIMEDELAY_CD
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_1_CD
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_2_CD
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_3_CD
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_4_CD
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_5_CD
e90_us
PARAMETERSATZ_0_CD
e90_us
SEITEN_PARAM_CD
e90_us
UP_FR_PARAM_CD
e90_us
VMAXCODIERUNG_MSD80N43
wert_01
VMAXCODIERUNG_ME17_ECE
wert_01
SBE1_1_CD
nicht_aktiv
SPSF_1_CD
nicht_aktiv
A2DP_AUDIO_STREAMING
nicht_aktiv
AACN_DATA_SEND
aktiv
AVAIL_SERVICES_REPORTING
long
BEAMFORMING
nicht_aktiv
ECALL_TERMINATE_REDIAL
aktiv
GATS_SMSC_BACKUP
atxus_att
GATS_SMSC_DEFAULT
atxus_att
HANG_UP_E-CALL
nicht_aktiv
HIGH_POWER_MAX_TIME
8_minutes
IN_BAND_MODEM
aktiv
KEY_DATA_FETCH_BCALL
aktiv
KEY_DATA_FETCH_HOTLINE
aktiv
MAX_RS_ACTIVATIONS
wert_30
MOST_WAKEUP_LINE
aktiv
MULTIPLE_CALLS
nicht_aktiv
NAD_ALWAYS_ON
rs_provisioned
NAD_ALWAYS_ON_MAX_TIME
3_weeks
PARK_CONSUMER_TYPE
wert_00
POWER_FLLW_UP_THRESHHOLD
5_minutes
POWER_MONITOR_TYPE
kl_30b
POWER_SUBNETWORK_TYPE
short
RINGTONE
ringtone_1
SMS_TCU
nicht_aktiv
TCU_POWER_SOURCE
kl_30gf
TELEMATIC_AKD
aktiv
TELEMATIC_B-CALL
aktiv
TELEMATIC_DEALER_CALL
aktiv
TELEMATIC_E-CALL
aktiv
TELEMATIC_FCD
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_HEATING_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_HORN_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_HOTLINE_CALL
aktiv
TELEMATIC_LIGHT_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_MY_INFO
aktiv
TELEMATIC_RDL_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_TRFFC_BY_VOICE
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_VENT_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
VCARD_OVER_MOST
nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_CALLSTRATEGY_M
use_csd_paketdata
SPRACHE_1_MASK_CHAMP
us
SPRACHE_2_MASK_CHAMP
franzoesisch
SPRACHE_3_MASK_CHAMP
spanisch
SW_I_FAHRZEUGVARIANTE_C0A
wert_09
OFFSET_NEIGUNG
wert_01
DISP_ENGDAT_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
DISP_ENGDAT_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
DZM_DISP_RPM
wert_01
HU_VERBAUT_C08
radiostufe_3_4
SZ_ANSTEUERUNG
aktiv
TORQUE_3_ID_MONITOR
aktiv
VERDECKVARIANTE
wert_00
DEF_TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_CKM1
aktiv
GB_ANZ_REVERSIEREN
wert_01
GB_T_REVERSIEREN
wert_01
UNP_TAGFAHRLICHT_ECE_CKM1
aktiv
NLZ_DACHMODUL_ABLEGEN
wert_01
NLZ_DACHMODUL_AUFSTELLEN
wert_01
NLZ_DACHSCHALEN_PACKEN
wert_01
NLZ_DACHSCHALEN_SCHLIE
wert_01
NLZ_HECKMODUL_OEFFNEN
wert_01
NLZ_HECKMODUL_OEFFNEN_SL
wert_01
NLZ_HECKMODUL_SCHL_SCHL
wert_01
NLZ_HECKMODUL_SCHLIE_OE
wert_01
TIMEOUT_DPF_HECKMODUL
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_HECKKLAPPE
wert_01
R_NGB_GRADIENT
wert_01
R_NGB_TOTZEIT
wert_01
R_PAR_DT
wert_01
R_PAR_TFILT_ALW
wert_01
R_PAR_TFILT_VLW
wert_01
ST_ALW_ABS_FILT
wert_01
ST_ALW_FAKTOR
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_TOTZONE_1
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_TOTZONE_2
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_TOTZONE_3
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_TOTZONE_4
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_TOTZONE_5
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_VSR_1
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_VSR_2
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_VSR_3
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_VSR_4
wert_01
ST_FAKTOR_VSR_5
wert_01
ST_LWG_TOTZONE
wert_01
ST_LWG_VSR
wert_01
ST_NPUMP_MIN
wert_01
ST_VDOT_BASIS
wert_01
ST_VDOT_MAX
wert_01
ST_VDOT_NPUMP
wert_01
ST_VLW_ABS_FILT
wert_01
ST_VLW_FAKTOR
wert_01
ST_VX_KMH
wert_01
ST_VX_KMH_TOTZONE
wert_01
ST_VX_KMH_VSR
wert_01
KHV_DREHRICHTUNG_BFS
wert_01
MOTORSTECKERMAPPING
wert_01
KHV_DREHRICHTUNG_FAS
wert_01
AF_IN_CFG
tel_mute_off
CENTER_VALUE_VOL_TP_MIN
wert_0
DEFAULT_OFFSET_TP_MIN
wert_0
STANDHEIZER_ALS_ZUHEIZER
nicht_aktiv
CC_ID_AKTIV_13
wert_02
DISPLAY_TYPE
alpine_sharp_8_8_fixed
AUX_RAD22
aux
AKS_LINKS_1_CD
aktiv
AKS_RECHTS_1_CD
aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_BEIFAHRER_CD
nicht_aktiv
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-6ZYL_C0C
wert_05
COUNTRYCODE_RADIO_1
us
FZD_IGR
aktiv
AUSGANGSTEST
wert_01
CCMELDUNGEN
wert_01
GESCHWINDIGKEIT_ENDLAGE
wert_01
GESCHWINDIGKEIT_HAUPTS
wert_01
HALL_DIAGN_KONTAKT
wert_01
HALL_DIGITAL
wert_01
HALL_FEHLER
wert_01
HALL_LOGIK
wert_01
HALL_VERBAUT
wert_01
HALTEKOMBINATION
wert_01
HYDRAULIK_FEHLER
wert_01
HYDRAULIK_VERBAUT
wert_01
INKR_TOLERANZ
wert_01
INKR_VERR_OFFEN
wert_01
KOMFORT_BEDIENUNG
wert_01
LED_KONFIGURATION
wert_01
MOTOR_FEHLER
wert_01
MOTOR_VERBAUT
wert_01
REST_OEFFNEN_SCHLIESSEN
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_FUNK
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_TASTER
wert_01
SPERRBEDINGUNGEN
wert_01
SPG_FEHLER
wert_01
SPG_HALL_AUSSCHALTEN
wert_01
SPG_HALL_EINSCHALTEN
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR_BLOCK
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR_NORMAL
wert_01
SWITCH_FEHLER
wert_01
SWITCH_LOGIK_PULLUP
wert_01
SWITCH_VERBAUT
wert_01
ZEIT_BLOCK_MOTOR
wert_01
LAT_EBD
nicht_aktiv
US_VEHICLE
nicht_aktiv
OELWARTUNGSINTERVALLMSS1
wert_02
AGKB_BEIFAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
AGKB_FAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
AGKB_LINKS_1
nicht_aktiv
AGKB_RECHTS_1
nicht_aktiv
ARS_BEIFAHRER_1
aktiv
ARS_FAHRER_1
aktiv
ARS_LINKS_1
nicht_aktiv
ARS_RECHTS_1
nicht_aktiv
EAM_TIMEDELAY_E88_C20
e88_us
FR_HE_PARAM_1_E88_C20
e88_us
FR_HE_PARAM_2_E88_C20
e88_us
FR_HE_PARAM_3_E88_C20
e88_us
FR_HE_PARAM_4_E88_C20
e88_us
FR_HE_PARAM_5_E88_C20
e88_us
FR_HE_PARAM_6_E88_C20
e88_us
GURTZUSTAND_BEIFAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
GURTZUSTAND_FAHRER_1
aktiv
NOTRUF_AACN_1
nicht_aktiv
PARAMETERSATZ_0_E88_C20
e88_us
ROSE_II_1
nicht_aktiv
ROSE_PARAM_E88_1_C20
e88_us
ROSE_PARAM_E88_2_C20
e88_us
ROSE_PARAM_E88_C20
e88_us
SBR_SENSOR_BEIFAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_FAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
SEITEN_PARAM_E88_C20
e88_us
SITZMEMORY_FAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
UP_FR_PARAM_E88_C20
e88_us
ZMZ_E70_1
nicht_aktiv
ZMZ_E88_ECE_1
nicht_aktiv
ZMZ_E88_ECE_FGS_1
aktiv
ZMZ_E88_US_1
nicht_aktiv
ZMZ_E93_1
nicht_aktiv
AKS_LINKS_C20
nicht_aktiv
AKS_RECHTS_C20
nicht_aktiv
POL_MAX_SCHWELLE_C20
wert_01
POL_MIN_SCHWELLE_C20
wert_01
UPFRONT_LINKS_C20
nicht_aktiv
UPFRONT_RECHTS_C20
nicht_aktiv
SBR_BEIFAHRER_1_ABG
aktiv
SITZHEIZUNG_MASK
nicht_aktiv
GET_POSITION_TIMEOUT
0_minuten
INBAND_MODEM_TIMER
wert_30
SEAT
wert_00
BERGAB_GERASTET_C0E
wert_05
BERGAB_KENNEN_C0E
wert_04
BERGABANSATZ
wert_01
C_AAT_SCHUB_AUS_OFFSET
wert_01
C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_KORR_SKAL
wert_02
C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_OFFSET
wert_01
DCC_DTC
wert_00
P_AUSROLL_ANTRIEB_C0E
wert_04
SCHUBABSCHALTUNG_C0E
wert_01
C8_BDSC
wert_01
SZL_BDSC
wert_05
EAM_TIMEDELAY_CD_C21
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_1_CD_C21
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_2_CD_C21
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_3_CD_C21
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_4_CD_C21
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_5_CD_C21
e90_us
PARAMETERSATZ_0_CD_C21
e90_us
SEITEN_PARAM_CD_C21
e90_us
UP_FR_PARAM_CD_C21
e90_us
BORDNETZHOCHOHMIGKEIT
aktiv
REIBUNGSERKENNUNG
aktiv
NEUES_FSE_KONZEPT
nicht_aktiv
PA_SUPERRANGE_R56
nicht_aktiv
ACC_CIC
nicht_aktiv
ACC_SGN
nicht_aktiv
ACTIVE_BACKREST_ADJ
nicht_aktiv
ADRESSBOOK
nicht_aktiv
AF_FUNKTION
af_aus
AREA_CODE_DVD
area_code_1
ASSIST
nicht_aktiv
ASSIST_AKD
aktiv
ASSIST_AUTOMATIC_SERVREQ
aktiv
ASSIST_BCALL
aktiv
ASSIST_ECALL
aktiv
ASSIST_FCD
aktiv
ASSIST_HOTLINE
aktiv
ASSIST_INITIALIZATION
nicht_aktiv
ASSIST_MY_INFO
aktiv
ASSIST_REMOTE_DOORLOCK
aktiv
ASSIST_REMOTE_HORNLIGHT
nicht_aktiv
ASSIST_REMOTE_HVAC
aktiv
ASSIST_SERVREQ
aktiv
ASSIST_SVR_SHOW
nicht_aktiv
ASSIST_VEHICLEFINDER_SHOW
aktiv
ASSIST_VI_PLUS
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_SYSTEM_CIC
stereo
AUX1
standard
AUX2_INTEGRATED_IN_RSE
wert_255
AUX4
standard
BACKDOOR_OPENINGANGLE
nicht_aktiv
BEHANDLUNG_2S_TIMER
aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTENT
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_AUX_HU
aktiv
CDMM_BLUETOOTH_AUDIO
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_DVD_SINGLE
aktiv
CDMM_ES
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_AUDIOTRACE
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_AUTOSTORE
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_BML
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_EPG
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_FOLLOWING
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_PRESETLIST
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_TV_TELETEXT
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB_AUDIO_DOUBLE
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB_AUDIO_SINGLE
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_VIDEO
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_BCALL
aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_BT
aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_DEALER
aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_HOTLINE
aktiv
DAB_LAENDERVARIANTEN
nicht_aktiv
DCC
aktiv
DELTA_NAV_ENT
standard
DOOR_LOCKING_SELECTABLE
aktiv
DVDAUDIO_AOP
nicht_aktiv
DVDVIDEO_AOP
nicht_aktiv
ENTWICKLER_MENUE
nicht_aktiv
ENTWICKLER_MENUE_ASIEN
nicht_aktiv
EXTERNER_MOST
aktiv
FGR
nicht_aktiv
FOLLOWING_AVAILABLE
aktiv
GUIDED_TOURS
nicht_aktiv
GUIDING_TIMING
us
HEADUP_DISPLAY
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_INDEPENDENT_HEATING
nicht_aktiv
IPD_BEHANDLUNG
nicht_aktiv
KOPIEREN_VON_PROFILEN
aktiv
LANE_DEPARTURE_WARNING
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_CAM_LEGALDISCLAIMER
ld_mit_timeout
MACRO_NIVI
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_NIVICAM_LDISCLAIMER
ld_mit_timeout
MACRO_PDC
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_PDC_TOPVIEW
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_PMA
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_REARVIEW
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_SIDEVIEW
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_TRAILER_COUPLING
nicht_aktiv
MICROPHONE
no_microphone
MMS
standard
MULTICHANNEL_MMC_DVD
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_2D_MAP_OPTIONS
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_3D_MAP_OPTIONS
aktiv
NAVI_FLEET_MODE
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MAPMODE_AUTOMATIC
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MAPSCROLL_LIGHTBEAM
aktiv
NAVI_MECCA_INDICATOR
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_ROAD_PREVIEW
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_SHOW_GEOCORDINATES
aktiv
NAVI_TRAFFIC_INFO_MAP
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_USE_WHILE_UPDATE
aktiv
NVC
wert_255
OFFSET_ENT_NAV
standard
ONLINE_CONFIG_TABLE_INDEX
config_table_1
PHONE_MPC
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_OBJPUSH_MENUE
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_SMS
nicht_aktiv
PIA_MMI
kein_pia_menue
PIA_PORTIERUNGSMASTER
aktiv
PIA_RESERVED
nicht_aktiv
PIA_RUECKSETZEN_DEFAULT
aktiv
POI_DETAILS
nicht_aktiv
PORTIERUNG
aktiv
RADIO_DAB
nicht_aktiv
RADIO_IBOC
nicht_aktiv
RADIO_SDARS
nicht_aktiv
RADIO_WEATHERBAND
nicht_aktiv
RGB_YUV_AUX1
reserved
RPA_CIC
aktiv
RSE_HIGH
nicht_aktiv
RSE_INTERNAL_VIDEO_PLAYBK
wert_255
RVC_CIC
wert_255
SERVICE_MENUE
aktiv
SHUTDOWN_DELAY_TIMER_1
wert_01
SHUTDOWN_DELAY_TIMER_2
wert_01
SIDE_VIEW_CAMERA
wert_255
SMG
nicht_aktiv
SPRECHERWAHL1
weiblich
SPRECHERWAHL2
weiblich
SPRECHERWAHL3
weiblich
SYSTEM_GPS_RECEIVER
aktiv
SYSTEM_TTS
nicht_aktiv
TELEX
nicht_aktiv
TI_CA_TMC
nicht_aktiv
TI_CA_TPEG
aktiv
TI_DETOUR_BUTTON_DISABLED
nicht_aktiv
TI_FALLBACK_DISABLED
nicht_aktiv
TI_POPUPS_DISABLED
nicht_aktiv
TI_TMC
nicht_aktiv
TI_TMC_REGIONAL
nicht_aktiv
TI_TPEG
nicht_aktiv
TI_USE_COMBI_DISABLED
nicht_aktiv
TI_VICS
nicht_aktiv
TI_VINFO_SERVICES
nicht_aktiv
TIMER_VOLLBILDKARTE
permanent
TV
wert_255
TVC
wert_255
TVM_VARIANTEN
kein_tvm
USB_AVAILABLE
aktiv
VOL_NAV_MAX
standard
VOL_NAV_MIN
standard
YC_AUX1
reserved
YC_AUX4
reserved
DKG_CIC
nicht_aktiv
EDC_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_ASC_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_ATM_ACTIVE_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_BDA_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_DEACTIVATE_STATUS_CIC
aktiv
TDA_HLC_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_MSC_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
TDA_TDC_STATUS_CIC
nicht_aktiv
MMC_CIC
wert_255
GETRIEBE_EMF
automatik
DAUER_SPRITZIMPULSE_JBBF
1000_ms
AG_M_ALWR
wert_01
AHL2_ENABLE
aktiv
ALWR_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
C1_HORI_BF
wert_01
C1_HORI_FA
wert_02
C1_VERT_BF
wert_02
C1_VERT_FA
wert_04
C2_HORI_BF
wert_01
C2_HORI_FA
wert_02
C2_VERT_BF
wert_01
C2_VERT_FA
wert_04
E__HORI_BF
wert_01
E__HORI_FA
wert_04
E__VERT_BF
wert_02
E__VERT_FA
wert_04
E3_HORI_BF
wert_01
E3_HORI_FA
wert_02
E3_VERT_BF
wert_01
E3_VERT_FA
wert_02
F_A_ALWR
wert_01
F_ALWR
wert_01
F_SWEG_ALWR
wert_01
GL_ALWR
wert_01
LWR_DIAG_COOL_TIME
wert_01
LWR_DIAG_HEAT_TIME
wert_01
MAX_KRUEMM
wert_01
NSW_AUTOBAHN
wert_02
OFFSET_GESCHW
wert_02
R_SWEG_ALWR
wert_01
REF_DEMO
wert_18
STRST_MAXDIFF_ALWR
wert_01
T_ALWR_AM
wert_01
T_ALWR_AUS
wert_01
T_ALWR_MKR
wert_01
T_ALWR_NST
wert_01
T_ALWR_SW
wert_01
V__HORI_BF
wert_01
V__HORI_FA
wert_02
V__VERT_BF
wert_01
V__VERT_FA
wert_04
V_ALWR_AM
wert_01
V_ALWR_AN
wert_01
V_ALWR_AUS
wert_01
V_ALWR_BAB1
wert_01
V_ALWR_BAB2
wert_01
V_HI_AUTOB
wert_01
V_HI_STADT
wert_01
V_LO_AUTOB
wert_01
V_LO_STADT
wert_01
V_MID_LANDSTR
wert_01
V_MIN_KRUEMM
wert_01
V_NSW
wert_01
VERZ_REF_DEMO
wert_05
W_ALWR_EKR
wert_01
W_ALWR_MKR
wert_01
W_ALWR_SW
wert_01
WEG_GERADE
wert_02
Z_ALWR_NST
wert_01
Z_ALWR_SW
wert_01
ZEIT_AUTOB
wert_01
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-N57
wert_01
ISPEECH_MDRIVEMENU
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_MMDEVICEVIAMULF
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_OLDTELEMAT_STRUCT
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_PDC_LOW
nicht_aktiv
ISPEECH_REG
aktiv
IGR_HERSTELLER
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_FBD
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_IDG
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_TUER
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_OEFF_TAST
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_OEFF_TUER
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_SCHL_TAST
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_SCHL_TUER
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_OEFF_TAST
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_OEFF_TUER
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_SCHL_TAST
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_KOMPL_SCHL_TUER
nicht_aktiv
COMFORT_GESCHWINDIGKEIT
wert_01
COMFORT_STROM
wert_01
FH_CABRIO_THERMOSCHUTZ
nicht_aktiv
FH_CABRIO_WIEDERHOLSPERRE
aktiv
FH_T_SCHUTZ_VERSTAERKUNG
wert_01
FH_T_SCHUTZ_WIDERSTAND
wert_01
FH_T_SCHUTZ_ZEITKONSTANT
wert_01
SPORT_GESCHWINDIGKEIT
wert_01
SPORT_STROM
wert_01
VERZOEGERUNG_HK_A
wert_03
VERZOEGERUNG_HK_ANST_C09
wert_01
VERZOEGERUNG_HK_B
wert_02
VERZOEGERUNG_HK_C
wert_02
VERZOEGERUNG_HK_D
wert_02
ZWP_ABSCHALTUNG_DKG
nicht_aktiv
ZWP_ABSCHALTUNG_EGS
nicht_aktiv
BAUDRATE_SBE_BEIFAHRER_1
wert_01
BAUDRATE_SBE_FAHRER_1
wert_01
ADAPTIVER_BEIFAHRERAIRBAG
nicht_aktiv
AGKL_1
nicht_aktiv
AGKR_1
nicht_aktiv
AUFROLLSTRAMMER_LINKS_1
nicht_aktiv
AUFROLLSTRAMMER_RECHTS_1
nicht_aktiv
KNIEAIRBAG_BEIFAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
KNIEAIRBAG_FAHRER_1
nicht_aktiv
SEAT_BELT_MONITOR_ACSM2
wert_01
AUDIOMIXING_CONCEPT
on
CROSSOVER_RAD1
standard
GONG_ON_OFF
on
LEVEL_ADJUSTMENT
standard
MONO_ANALOG_IN
off
PDC_ON_OFF
off
PHASE_SHIFTER
standard
RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCES_RAD1
e90_stereo
VEHICLE_FILTERS_RAD1
standard
VOL_TA_MIN_RAD1
e90
VOL_TEL_MAX_RAD
wert_0
OFFSET_ENT_GONG_RAD1
standard
OFFSET_ENT_PDC_RAD1
standard
TIME_DIST_SAME_PRIO_RAD1
pl2
VOL_GONG_MAX_RAD1
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MIN_RAD1
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MAX_RAD1
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MIN_RAD1
e90_stereo
VOLUME_STEPS_RAD1
e90
AUDIO_SYSTEM_RAD1
pl2_stereo
VOLUME_MAX_ON_RAD1
standard
DACH_ABTAKTEN
aktiv
FAKTOR_PUMPE_PAUSE
wert_01
FAKTOR_PUMPE_STOP
wert_01
FAKTOR_SCHUTZ_PUMPE_E89
wert_01
KLAPPE_BEI_VSW1_1
aktiv
NEIGUNG_OFFSET
wert_02
SCA1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
SCA2_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
T_DEPRESSURE_DIFF
wert_01
T_MAX_DEPRESSURE
wert_01
VSW8_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
VSW8_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
IGR_HERSTELLER_0D
nicht_aktiv
ANZAHL_N_POSITIONEN
wert_01
ANZAHL_NA_POSITIONEN
wert_01
LAENDERVARIANTE
wert_02
LED_BLINKFREQUENZ
wert_01
LED_BLINKSTATUS
wert_01
MAX_LEUCHTD_FB
wert_01
MAX_LEUCHTD_SB
wert_01
MIN_LEUCHTD_FB
wert_01
MIN_LEUCHTD_SB
wert_01
PWM_LED_BCKGRND_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_BCKGRND_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_DS_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_DS_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_MINUS_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_MINUS_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_N_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_N_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_NULL_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_NULL_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_OPT_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_OPT_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_PLUS_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_PLUS_L
wert_01
PWM_LED_R_C
wert_01
PWM_LED_R_L
wert_01
TAG_NACHT_SCHW
wert_01
VERZOEG_KL_R_AUS
wert_01
ZEITPARAMETER_T1
wert_01
ZEITPARAMETER_T2
wert_01
UEKB_AUSFAHREN
aktiv
UEKB_EINFAHREN
aktiv
MDRIVE_MENU
nicht_aktiv
RSEMIDPLUS_AVAILABLE
nicht_aktiv
SVR
nicht_aktiv
TV_FRONT_ENABLED
nicht_aktiv
VEHICLE_FINDER
nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_DENY_C0B
deny_slow_key
MDRIVE_MENUE
nicht_aktiv
OLD_TELEMATICS_STRUCTURE
nicht_aktiv
REAR_VIEW_CAM
nicht_aktiv
REG_FUNCTION
nicht_aktiv
STOLEN_VEHICLE_REC
nicht_aktiv
TOW_BAR
nicht_aktiv
RAD22_RATIO_GONGS
e90_stereo
STOLEN_VEHICLE_MODE
nicht_aktiv
VEHICLE_FINDER_MODE
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_MIXING_CONCEPT
on
DELTA_GONG_ENT_RAD2
wert_0
DELTA_PDC_ENT_RAD2
wert_0
GONG_PDC_DISPLAY
aktiv
GONGS
aktiv
M_GROUP_B
off
MINI_NAVIGATION
off
RAD2_VOLUME_TABLE
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MAX_RAD2
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MIN_RAD2
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MAX_RAD2
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MIN_RAD2
e90_stereo
VOL_RING_MAX
wert_0
VOL_RING_MIN
wert_0
VOLUME_MAX_ON_C50
standard
ALKS_E89
nicht_verbaut
ERSTE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_M15
wert_01
ERSTE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_PG15
wert_01
IGR_E89
nicht_verbaut
KMK_ZUSCHALTSCHWELLE_E89
schwelle_hoch
KOMPRESSOR_KUPPLUNG_E89
nicht_verbaut
LAENDERVARANTE_E89
us
LL_RL
ll
MSA_ANZEIGELOGIK
anzeige_ihkx
MSA_E89
nicht_verbaut
MSA_MEMORYFUNKTION
nicht_aktiv
SOLARSENSORKENNLINIE_E89
kennlinie_01
TAKTUNGSDAUER_HHS_E89
wert_01
UEBERSETZUNG_KOMPRESSOR_B
wert_03
ZWEITE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_E89
wert_01
AGKBL
nicht_aktiv
AGKBR
nicht_aktiv
BLD
aktiv
E89_FR_HE_PARAM_6
e89_us
E89_ROSE_PARAM
e89_us
E89_ROSE_PARAM_1
e89_us
E89_ROSE_PARAM_2
e89_us
NOTRUF_AACN_ZABG
aktiv
SBE1_1_ZABG
nicht_aktiv
SBR_BEIFAHRER_1_ZABG
nicht_aktiv
SBR_FAHRER_1_ZABG
nicht_aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_BEIFAHRER_ZABG
nicht_aktiv
SPSBF
nicht_aktiv
SPSFA
nicht_aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_AUS
aktiv
ZMZ_1
aktiv
ZMZ_2
nicht_aktiv
ABGASKLAPPE
wert_01
KLEMME_15
wert_01
CVS_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
CVS_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
EMF_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
EMF_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
FDS_ALIVE_ZAEHLER
nicht_aktiv
FDS_CSUM_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
FDS_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
FDS_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
IGR_HERSTELLER_DDE
nicht_aktiv
MINDZEIT_VR_SEN_FT_AKTIV
wert_01
PDC_ADAPTION_F_R_RAD22
e90_stereo
RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCES_R22
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MAX_RAD22
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MIN_RAD22
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MAX_RAD22
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MIN_RAD22
e90_stereo
VOLUME_STEPS_RAD22
e90
PDC_ADAPTION_F_R_RAD1
e90_stereo
RATIO_GONGS_RAD1
e90_stereo
VOLUME_ADJ_RAD1
e90_stereo
SIDEBAG_LINKS_1_ACSM
aktiv
SIDEBAG_RECHTS_1_ACSM
aktiv
KL_15_ANSTEUERUNG
wert_01
GESCHW_ABH_SPERREN_AKTIV
wert_02
GESCHW_ABH_SPERREN_ENTPR
wert_02
GESCHW_ABH_SPERREN_SCHW
wert_02
IGR_HERSTELLER_1A
nicht_aktiv
BASE_FEHL_EINTR_1
wert_01
CKS_BL_1
wert_15
GESCHW_NOT_PROGR_1
wert_02
GESCHW_TAB_1_0
kennlinie_07
GESCHW_TAB_1_1
kennlinie_07
GESCHW_TAB_1_2
kennlinie_07
GESCHW_TAB_1_3
kennlinie_07
GESCHW_TAB_1_4
kennlinie_08
KL_ABST_POSIT_LI_1
wert_04
KL_ANSCHLAG_OPT_LI_1
wert_09
KL_ANSCHLAG_WEICH_LI_1
wert_09
KL_HS_GRAD_LOW_1
wert_07
KL_NUL_LAGE_SENSOR_LI_1
wert_04
KL_RAMP_BREMS_1
wert_02
KL_REF_SPEED_1
wert_06
KL_SIZE_RAMP_BESCH_1
wert_05
KL_SIZE_RAMP_BREMS_1
wert_05
LWR_ABST_POSIT_1
wert_12
LWR_ANSCHLAG_OPT_1
wert_09
LWR_ANSCHLAG_WEICH_1
wert_10
LWR_HS_GRAD_LOW_1
wert_09
LWR_HS_GRAD_WERT_1
wert_08
LWR_MAX_WERT_START_1
wert_01
LWR_MAX_WINKEL_MIN_1
wert_10
LWR_MAX_WINKEL_PL_1
wert_08
OFFSET_FEHL_EINTR_1
wert_01
RAMPE_ZUS_1_0
kennlinie_6
RAMPE_ZUS_1_1
kennlinie_6
RAMPE_ZUS_1_2
kennlinie_6
RAMPE0_BL_1_0
kennlinie_07
RAMPE0_BL_1_1
kennlinie_06
RAMPE0_BL_1_2
kennlinie_06
RAMPE0_BL_1_3
kennlinie_06
RAMPE1_BL_1_0
kennlinie_05
RAMPE1_BL_1_1
kennlinie_05
RAMPE1_BL_1_2
kennlinie_06
RAMPE1_BL_1_3
kennlinie_06
RAMPE2_BL_1_0
kennlinie_06
RAMPE2_BL_1_1
kennlinie_05
RAMPE2_BL_1_2
kennlinie_06
RAMPE2_BL_1_3
kennlinie_05
RAMPE3_BL_1_0
kennlinie_04
RAMPE3_BL_1_1
kennlinie_03
RAMPE3_BL_1_2
kennlinie_03
RAMPE3_BL_1_3
kennlinie_03
STROM_NORMAL_LWR_1
wert_02
STROM_RAMPE_LWR_1
wert_02
UNTER_KORREKT_WERT_1
wert_03
COUNTRYCODE_RADIO_2
us
R2_RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCES
e90_stereo
RAD2_CROSSOVER
e90_stereo
RAD2_DISPLAY_LOGIC7
nicht_aktiv
TIME_DIST_SAME_PRIO_RAD2
pl2
SP_ANZEIGE
nicht_aktiv
SP_ANZEIGE_1
nicht_aktiv
SP_ANZEIGE_2
nicht_aktiv
SP_ANZEIGE_3
nicht_aktiv
SP_ANZEIGE_4
nicht_aktiv
ANZ_SCHEIBEN_AB_E88
wert_01
ANZ_SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMPL_E88
wert_01
AUSGANGSTEST_E88
wert_01
BAUREIHE_E88
wert_01
CCMELDUNGEN_E88
wert_01
ENTPRELL_TASTER_AKTIV_E88
wert_01
FAKTOR_SCHUTZ_PUMPE_E88
wert_01
FAKTOR_SCHUTZ_WLM_E88
wert_01
GESCHWIND_ENDLAGE_E88
wert_01
GESCHWIND_HAUPTS_E88
wert_01
HALL_DIAGN_KONTAKT_E88
wert_01
HALL_DIGITAL_E88
wert_01
HALL_FEHLER_E88
wert_01
HALL_LOGIK_E88
wert_01
HALL_SEGMENTE_E88
wert_01
HALL_VERBAU_E88
wert_01
HALTEKOMBINATION_E88
wert_01
HALTEZEIT_E88
wert_01
HS_VERS_KS_MASSE_E88
wert_01
HS_VERS_UNGUELTIG_E88
wert_01
HYDRAULIK_FEHLER_E88
wert_01
HYDRAULIK_VERBAUT_E88
wert_01
HYSTERESE_KL30_E88
wert_01
INKR_TOLERANZ_E88
wert_01
INKR_VERR_OFFEN_E88
wert_01
KL30_LIMIT_DIAG_SW_E88
wert_01
KOMFORT_BEDIENUNG_E88
wert_01
LED_KONFIG_E88
wert_01
MAX_NEIGUNG_BF_E88
wert_01
MAX_NEIGUNG_FA_E88
wert_01
MAX_UEBERSPANNUNG_E88
wert_01
MIN_TEMPERATUR_E88
wert_01
MIN_UNTERSPANNUNG_E88
wert_01
MOTOR_FEHLER_E88
wert_01
MOTOR_VERBAUT_E88
wert_01
OFFSET_DIAG_SW_E88
wert_01
PUMPE_ALARM_E88
wert_01
PUMPE_PREALARM_E88
wert_01
REST_OEFFNEN_SCHLIE_E88
wert_01
SCHALTER_SEGM_E88
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_FUNK_E88
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_TASTER_E88
wert_01
SCHWELLE_KL15_E88
wert_01
SPERRBEDINGUNGEN_E88
wert_01
SPG_FEHLER_E88
wert_01
SPG_HALL_AUSSCHALTEN_E88
wert_01
SPG_HALL_EINSCHALTEN_E88
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR_BLOCK_E88
wert_01
STROM_MOTOR_NORMAL_E88
wert_01
SWITCH_FEHLER_E88
wert_01
SWITCH_LOGIK_PULLUP_E88
wert_01
SWITCH_VERBAUT_E88
wert_01
TEMP_VERBAUT_E88
wert_01
TIMEOUT_FREIGABE_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ABLEGEN_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ABS_SPB_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ANH_SPB_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ANH_VDK_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_AUSHEBEN_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_SCHL_VDK_E88
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_WLM_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_ABRISS_PUMPE_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_BEDIEN_FENSTER_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_BLOCK_MOTOR_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_HALTEN_SPANNBUE_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHDRUECKEN_HS_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_PUMPE_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_SPANNBU_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_PUMPE_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_VMOTOR_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_RELAIS_TREIBER_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHEIBEN_AUF_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_PUMP_PAUS_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_PUMP_STOP_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_WLM_PAUSE_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_WLM_STOP_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_SLEEP_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_TREIBER_RELAIS_E88
wert_01
SEAT_BELT_MONITOR_CD
wert_01
KL_ABST_POSIT_RE_1
wert_05
KL_ANSCHLAG_OPT_RE_1
wert_09
KL_ANSCHLAG_WEICH_RE_1
wert_11
KL_NUL_LAGE_SENSOR_RE_1
wert_05
NOTRUF_AACN_2
nicht_aktiv
PHONEBOOK_PRIORITY_C12
wert_02
PA_TAGE_REAR_RL_MIRROW
nicht_aktiv
ADW_KOM_HA_S
dx00000
ADW_KOM_HA_S_PLUS
dx00000
ADW_KOM_VA_S
dx00000
ADW_KOM_VA_S_PLUS
dx00000
ADW_VERDECK_FAKTOR_HA
dx00000
ADW_VERDECK_FAKTOR_VA
dx00000
AUFBAU_RUCK_DTP1
dx00000
AUFBAU_RUCK_KPSHIFT
dx00000
BLOCKFILL_1
dx00000
BLOCKFILL_2
dx00000
BLOCKFILL_3
dx00000
E89_STATUS_REG
dx00000
KDW_KDW_BPTP2_2
dx00000
KDW_KENNL_KDW_2
dx00000
KDW_KENNL_KDW_I_HA_2
dx00000
KDW_KENNL_KDW_VF_SP_2
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_HA
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_HA_2
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_HA_SP
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_HA_SP_2
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_VA
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_VA_2
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_VA_3
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_VA_SP
dx00000
KENNL_AUFBAU_RUCK_VA_SP_2
dx00000
LDW_KENNL_I_LDW_SP_2
dx00000
QDW_KENNL_RDW_QDW
dx00000
QDW_KENNL_RDW_QDW_SP
dx00000
QDW_KENNL_RDW_QDW_SP_2
dx00000
QDW_QDW_DYN_HA_S
dx00000
QDW_QDW_DYN_VA_S
dx00000
QDW_QDW_K_DYN_HA_NORMAL
dx00000
QDW_QDW_STAT_S
dx00000
QDW_QDW_TP1_2
dx00000
STROMBEGRENZUNG_KOMF_HA
dx00000
STROMBEGRENZUNG_KOMF_VA
dx00000
STROMBEGRENZUNG_MSPORT_HA
dx00000
STROMBEGRENZUNG_MSPORT_VA
dx00000
STROMBEGRENZUNG_SPORT_HA
dx00000
STROMBEGRENZUNG_SPORT_VA
dx00000
ASSIST_ECALL_CALL_HANGUP
aktiv
CDMM_USB_AUDIO_AZ_SEARCH
nicht_aktiv
COMBOX
nicht_aktiv
HIGH_BEAM_ASSISTANT
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_AIRLAMINATION_CODRV
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_AIRLAMINATION_DRV
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_AUTOMATIC_INTENSITY
aktiv
HVAC_CABRIO
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_FOND_ACTIVATION
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_INDEPENDENT_AIR
aktiv
HVAC_POPUP_AIRDISTR
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_POPUP_AUTO_TOGGLE
aktiv
INTERVAL_LCP_ECHO_REQUEST
value_0
LCP_ECHO_REQUEST
aktiv
NAVI_RNC_MAINMAP_TEXT
permanent
NIGHTVISION_1
nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_SER_ERR_SINK_CIC
aktiv
ONLINE_DAR_TYPE_KORR
dar_us
TDA_CFG_CUST_MOBILE_USE_M
nicht_aktiv
TDA_DEACTIVATE_STATUS_M
aktiv
ISPEECH_TELESERVICE
nicht_aktiv
C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_KORR_05
wert_00
E89_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_00
KLEMME_15B
wert_01
E89_SITZBAG_SCHRAEGCRASH
nicht_aktiv
E89_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
E89_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_01
E89_P_AUSROLL_ANTRIEB
wert_01
FZD_KOMFORT_POS_AUF
nicht_aktiv
FZD_KOMFORT_POS_ZU
nicht_aktiv
FDS_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
M_GROUP_C
l7_dspl_off_hk_amp
BL_POWER_OFF
e6x_65s
BL_POWER_ON
e6x_65s
CHECKSUM_CID_A
e6x_65s
CHECKSUM_RECALC
e6x_65s
DAY_MAX
e6x_65s
DAY_MAX_BRIGHTNESS
e6x_65s
DAY_MIN
e6x_65s
DAY_MIN_BRIGHTNESS
e6x_65s
DIM_DIFF_BIAS
e6x_65s
DIM_DIFF_GAIN
e6x_65s
DIM_DIFF_MAX
e6x_65s
DIM_DIFF_MIN
e6x_65s
DIM_DIFF_THR
e6x_65s
DIM_DOWN_MIN
e6x_65s
DIM_TOLERANZ_ABS
e6x_65s
DIM_TOLERANZ_ALPHA
e6x_65s
DIM_UP_MIN
e6x_65s
ECU_HIGHTMP_CTL_TIME
e6x_65s
ECU_HIGHTMP_THRESH
e6x_65s
FRAME_RATE
e6x_65s
HIGHTMP_X
e6x_65s
HIGHTMP_Y
e6x_65s
NIGHT_MIN
e6x_65s
NIGHT_MIN_BRIGHTNESS
e6x_65s
NO_SIGNAL_BLUE
e6x_65s
NO_SIGNAL_GREEN
e6x_65s
NO_SIGNAL_RED
e6x_65s
NOT_USED_1
e6x_65s
NOT_USED_2
e6x_65s
NOT_USED_3
e6x_65s
NOT_USED_4
e6x_65s
NOT_USED_5
e6x_65s
NOT_USED_7
e6x_65s
NOT_USED6
e6x_65s
OFFSET_MAX
e6x_65s
PARAM_ALPHA
e6x_65s
PARAM_BETA
e6x_65s
PARAM_GAMMA
e6x_65s
PHOTO_X
e6x_65s
PHOTO_Y
e6x_65s
PWM_ADDITIONAL10
e6x_65s
PWM_ADDITIONAL12
e6x_65s
PWM_ADDITIONAL14
e6x_65s
PWM_ADDITIONAL16
e6x_65s
PWM_ADDITIONAL9
e6x_65s
SCALING
e6x_65s
SCREEN_DISPLAY_HENAB
e6x_65s
SCREEN_DISPLAY_VENAB
e6x_65s
SURPRESS_DTC
e6x_65s
T_AD
e6x_65s
T_FE
e6x_65s
T_FESU
e6x_65s
T_KB
e6x_65s
T_NS
e6x_65s
TEMP_THRESHOLD
e6x_65s
TEMP_THRESHOLD_SW
e6x_65s
VOLTAGE_LCD_OFF17
e6x_65s
VOLTAGE_LCD_OFF8
e6x_65s
VOLTAGE_LCD_ON16
e6x_65s
VOLTAGE_LCD_ON9
e6x_65s
WATCHDOG
e6x_65s
BFD2_A_LOE
wert_02
BFD2_A_MIN
wert_01
BFD2_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_BFD
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_BL
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_BL_M
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_BLINKEN
3_hz
BFD2_ESS_ANZEIGE
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_ESS_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_NSL
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_SL_BL_1
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_SL_BL_2
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_T_ABS
wert_01
BFD2_V_MIN
wert_01
WBLG_A_ABS
wert_02
WBLG_A_ANF
wert_02
WBLG_F
wert_02
WBLG_G_MIN
wert_02
WBLG_N
wert_01
WBLG_T_L_MIN
wert_01
WBLG_V_WBL
wert_01
WBLG_WBL_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_DAR_TYPE_B
dar_us
CCM_ZWISCHENSTELLUNG_E89
nicht_aktiv
GESCHW_CC_MELDUNG_E89
wert_01
KOMF_LADE_POSITION_E89
nicht_aktiv
KOMF_OEFFNEN_FBD_Z_E89
nicht_aktiv
LED1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
LED2_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
NEIGUNG_OFFSET_E89
wert_01
SCHEIB_ANHEB_OEFF_TUR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_ANHEB_OEFF_VOE_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_ANHEB_SCHL_TUR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_ANHEB_SCHL_VSL_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_OEFF_TUR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_OEFF_VOE_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_SCHL_TUR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_SCHL_VSL_E89
nicht_aktiv
TIP_IN_D
wert_02
ANZUG_PWM
wert_01
CAN_WECKEN
wert_02
ENTPRELLZEIT_SENSOREN
wert_01
GESCHWINDIGKEITSSCHWELLE1
wert_02
GESCHWINDIGKEITSSCHWELLE2
wert_02
U_MAX_BREMSE
wert_01
U_MAX_FS_ZBE
wert_01
U_MIN_BREMSE
wert_01
U_MIN_FS_ZBE
wert_01
ZEIT_LANGDRUCK
wert_01
ZEIT_UNWIRKSAM
wert_01
ZUSTAND
wert_02
C0B_CF_ESM_HB
wert_01
C0B_CF_ESM_LB
wert_01
C0B_CR_ESM_HB
wert_01
C0B_CR_ESM_LB
wert_01
C0B_LF_ESM
wert_01
C0B_LR_ESM
wert_01
C0B_LWK_X2
wert_01
C0B_LWK_X3
wert_01
C0B_LWK_X4
wert_01
C0B_LWK_Y1
wert_01
C0B_LWK_Y2
wert_01
C0B_LWK_Y3
wert_01
C0B_LWK_Y4
wert_01
C0B_M_ESM
wert_03
C0B_SC_X_ESM
wert_01
C0B_SC_Y_ESM
wert_01
C0B_SPURWEITE
wert_01
C0B_THETA_ESM
wert_01
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_5
nicht_aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_4
aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_2
nicht_aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_3
nicht_aktiv
ENT_MUTE_ON_CRASH_22
on
MRSA_TUERE_2
nicht_aktiv
CHECKSUM_7
grundcode_var
GRENZEN_TEMP_VDK_E88
wert_01
KOMFORT_BEDIENUNG_E88_C05
wert_01
NACHDR_HS_ABLEGEN_E88
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_TASTER_E88_C05
wert_01
ZEIT_ANST_KURZ_VDK_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_ANST_LANG_VDK_E88
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_VDK_E88
wert_01
VIDEOMODUL_CCC_B
nicht_aktiv
PDC_FULL
nicht_aktiv
ASSIST_AKD_SHOW_READ
aktiv
AUDIO_SIGNAL_ROUTING_CIC
standard
AUX3_IN_RSE_RIGHT_SCREEN
wert_255
BAUREIHE_CIC
e90
CBS_VERSION_3_LOWER
aktiv
CDMM_DVD_AOP_AUTOMATIC
nicht_aktiv
COUNTRY
kanada
DAB_DABFOLLOWING
aktiv
DAYDRIVING_LIGHT
perm_off
DISPLAY_VARIANTE
schmales_display
DOORLOCKING_SEATMEMORY
nicht_aktiv
FDS_POPUP_DEACTIVATE
nicht_aktiv
FM_HIGH_CUT
kurve_1
FOLLOWING_DAB_FM
aktiv
GPS_FROM_NAVI
nicht_aktiv
GUIDING_KOMBI_HUD
rueko_mit_hud
GYRO_INTERN
aktiv
HDC_CIC
nicht_aktiv
HU_INTERNAL_VIDEO_PLAYBK
wert_255
HUD_POSITION
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_POPUP_SEATCLIMATE
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATCLIMATE_LED
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATHEAT_DISTR_FOND
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATHEAT_DISTR_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATVENTILATION_FOND
nicht_aktiv
HVAC_SEATVENTILATION_FRNT
nicht_aktiv
HYBRID
nicht_aktiv
IBA
nicht_aktiv
IHKA_VARIANTE
ihka_l2
LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME
ld_mit_timeout
M_KEY_SETTINGS
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_FDS
nicht_aktiv
MIC_OVER_MOST
nicht_aktiv
MUTE_PIN_BEHAVIOUR
no_function
MUTE_PIN_SOURCE
no_source
NAVI_FUELSTOP_PROPOSAL
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_VARIANTE
keine_navi
NIVI_2_OBJ_DETETECTION
nicht_aktiv
PDC_SENSOR_HINTEN
kein_sensor
PDC_SENSOR_VORN
kein_sensor
PERMANENTER_PROFILWECHSEL
aktiv
PHONE_ALL_INC_CALLS_LIST
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_RSE
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_TYPE
no_phone
RADIO_COUNTRY
us
SL01_VIDEO
nicht_aktiv
SL02_ES
nicht_aktiv
SL03_IMPORT_EXPORT
nicht_aktiv
SL04_PIA
nicht_aktiv
SL05_KONTAKTE_EDIT
nicht_aktiv
SL06_IBA_1
aktiv
SL07_IBA_2
aktiv
SL08_NUMMEREINGABE
nicht_aktiv
SL09_BT_PAIRING
nicht_aktiv
SL10_ASSIST_PANNENHILFE
nicht_aktiv
SL11_BMW_ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
SL12_BMW_INTERNET
nicht_aktiv
SL13_ZIELEINGABE_SPELLER
nicht_aktiv
SL14_ZIELEINGABE_KARTE
nicht_aktiv
SL15_TRIPPLANER
nicht_aktiv
SL16_NAVI_POI_SUCHE
nicht_aktiv
SL17_ASIA_NAVI_POI
nicht_aktiv
SL18_ASIA_SEARCH
nicht_aktiv
SL19_ASIA_SETTINGS
nicht_aktiv
SL20_RESERVE
nicht_aktiv
SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX
nicht_aktiv
SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN
nicht_aktiv
STARTUP
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_AUDIO_HANDLING
fblock0x50
TELEMATIC_INSTANCE_ID
instanceid_0x00
TEMPORAERER_PROFILWECHSEL
aktiv
TI_VINFO
nicht_aktiv
TYPE_OF_FUEL
benzin
VCARD_OVER_MOST_CIC
nicht_aktiv
VERBRAUCH_CIC
mpg_us
VOL_MAX_ON
standard
HEIZUNGRELAIS
aktiv
KREUZGELENKKOMPENSATION
aktiv
KLIMAGERAET_MIT_SCHICHTNG
nicht_aktiv
SH_ZUHEIZEN
nicht_aktiv
NOT_SENS_DEF_SN
wert_02
ANALOG_IN-MOTION_GOOD-SIG
on
ANALOG_IN-MOTION_SIG-LOST
on
ANALOG_STOPPED_GOOD-SIG
on
DIGITAL_INMOTION_GOOD-SIG
on
DIGITAL_INMOTION_SIG-LOST
on
DIGITAL_STOPPED_GOOD-SIG
on
DVB_T_RADIO__ON_OFF
dvb_t_radio__on
EMPFINDLICHKEIT_SLEINTRAG
mittel
FERNSPEISUNG_ANTENNE1
antenne1_fernspeisung__on
FERNSPEISUNG_ANTENNE2
antenne2_fernspeisung__on
FERNSPEISUNG_ANTENNE3
antenne3_fernspeisung_off
ISDB-TSB__ON_OFF
isdb-tsb__off
MULTICHANNEL__ON_OFF
multichannel__off
S_A_IN-MOTION_GOOD2WEAK
mittel
S_A_IN-MOTION_WEAK2LOST
mittel
S_A_STOPPED_GOOD2WEAK
mittel
S_A_STOPPED_WEAK2LOST
mittel
S_D_IN-MOTION_GOOD2WEAK
mittel
S_D_IN-MOTION_WEAK2LOST
mittel
S_D_STOPPED_GOOD2WEAK
mittel
S_D_STOPPED_WEAK2LOST
mittel
SCHWELLE_A-A-DIVERSITY
mittel
SCHWELLE_FOLLOWINGMODE
mittel
SCHWELLE_MUTE
mittel
VERFUEGBARKEIT_ANTENNE1
antenne1_verfuegbar
VERFUEGBARKEIT_ANTENNE2
antenne2_verfuegbar
VERFUEGBARKEIT_ANTENNE3
antenne3_nicht_verfuegbar
L4_L6_KOMMUNIKATIONSSCHLT
l4_aktiv
AUFROLL_SEITENCRASH
nicht_aktiv
EAM_TIMEDELAY_CD_C22
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_1_CD_C22
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_2_CD_C22
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_3_CD_C22
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_4_CD_C22
e90_us
FR_HE_PARAM_5_CD_C22
e90_us
PARAMETERSATZ_0_CD_C22
e90_us
SEITEN_PARAM_CD_C22
e90_us
UP_FR_PARAM_CD_C22
e90_us
DUTY_CYCLE_BUZZER
wert_04
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_OFFEN
wert_01
ABRISS_NTC_ATEMP1_E89
wert_01
ABRISS_NTC_ATEMP2_E89
wert_01
ANZ_SCHEIBEN_AB_E89
wert_01
ANZ_SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMPL_E89
wert_01
BAUREIHE_E89
e90
DACH_ABTAKTEN_E89
aktiv
ENTPRELL_TASTER_AKTIV_E89
wert_01
FAKTOR_PUMPE_PAUSE_E89
wert_01
FAKTOR_PUMPE_STOP_E89
wert_01
GESCHWINDIGKEIT_E89
wert_02
HALLSENSOR_SEGMENTE_E89
wert_01
HS_VERS_KS_MASSE_E89
wert_01
HS_VERS_UNGUELTIG_E89
wert_01
HYSTERESE_KL30_E89
wert_01
KEIN_AUS_SPG_HALL_Z_E89
nicht_aktiv
KEIN_NETWORK_E89
nicht_aktiv
KEIN_POWER_DOWN_E89
nicht_aktiv
KEIN_SENDEN_STATUS_E89
nicht_aktiv
KEINE_ANFR_SCHEIBEN_E89
nicht_aktiv
KEINE_FREIGABE_CAS_E89
nicht_aktiv
KL30_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
KL30_LIMIT_DIAG_SW_E89
wert_01
KLAPPE_BEI_VSW1_1_E89
aktiv
KOMF_OEFFNEN_IDG_Z_E89
aktiv
KOMF_OEFFNEN_SCHLOSS_E89
aktiv
KOMF_SCHLIESS_FBD_E89
nicht_aktiv
KOMF_SCHLIESS_IDG_E89
aktiv
KOMF_SCHLIESS_SCHLOSS_E89
aktiv
KOMF_STOP_LADE_POS_E89
nicht_aktiv
MAX_NEIGUNG_BF_E89
wert_01
MAX_NEIGUNG_FA_E89
wert_01
MAX_UEBERSPANNUNG_E89
wert_01
MIN_TEMPERATUR_E89
wert_01
MIN_UNTERSPANNUNG_E89
wert_01
NLZ_DACHM_ABLEGEN_E89
wert_01
NLZ_DACHM_AUFSTELLEN_E89
wert_02
NLZ_DACHSCH_PACKEN_E89
wert_01
NLZ_DACHSCH_SCHLIE_E89
wert_01
NLZ_HECKM_OEFFNEN_E89
wert_01
NLZ_HECKM_OEFFNEN_SL_E89
wert_01
NLZ_HECKM_SCHL_SCHL_E89
wert_01
NLZ_HECKM_SCHLIE_OE_E89
wert_01
NO_TIMEOUT_SETSTATUS_E89
not_aktiv
OFFSET_DIAG_SW_E89
wert_01
PUMPE_ALARM_E89
wert_02
PUMPE_PREALARM_E89
wert_02
PUMPE_TEMP_OEFFNEN_E89
wert_02
PUMPE1_RICHTUNG_Z_E89
nicht_aktiv
RELAISTEST_E89
aktiv
RESTOEFFNEN_E89
aktiv
RESTSCHLIESSEN_E89
aktiv
ROT_AN_LED2_E89
nicht_aktiv
RP11_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
RP12_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
SCA_NUR_HKK_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCA_SCHUTZ_FAKTOR_E89
wert_01
SCA1_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
SCA1_RICHTUNG_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCA2_VERBAUT_E89B
aktiv
SCATEST_Z_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHALTER_SEGMENTE_E89
wert_01
SCHEIB_ANHEB_OEFF_FBD_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_ANHEB_OEFF_IDG_E89
aktiv
SCHEIB_ANHEB_SCHL_FBD_E89
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIB_ANHEB_SCHL_IDG_E89
aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_OEFF_FBD_E89
aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_OEFF_IDG_E89
aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_SCHL_FBD_E89
aktiv
SCHEIB_KOMPL_SCHL_IDG_E89
aktiv
SCHWELLE_KL15_E89
wert_01
SPERR_GESCHWINDIGKEIT_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_HECKKLAPPE_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_KLR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_LADE_ZUSTAND_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_NEIGUNG_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_SCHEIBEN_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_TEMPERATUR_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_UEBERSPANNUNG_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPERR_UNTERSPANNUNG_E89
nicht_aktiv
SPG_HALL_A_PART_FEH_E89
aktiv
SPG_HALL_A_PERM_FEH_E89
aktiv
SPG_HALL_C_PART_FEH_E89
aktiv
SPG_HALL_C_PERM_FEH_E89
aktiv
STROM_SCA_BLOCK_E89
wert_01
STROM_SCA_NORMAL_E89
wert_01
STROM_SCA12_BLOCK_E89
wert_01
STROM_SCA12_NORMAL_E89
wert_01
STROM_VM_BLOCK_E89
wert_01
STROM_VM_NORMAL_E89
wert_01
T_DEPRESSURE_DIFF_E89
wert_01
T_MAX_DEPRESSURE_E89
wert_01
TEMP_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
TIMEOUT_FREIGABE_CAS_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ABLEGEN_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ANH_VDK_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_AUSHEBEN_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_ENTPACKEN_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_PACKEN_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_SCA_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_SCHL_VDK_E89
wert_01
TO_ZEIT_WLM_E89
wert_01
V1_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
V1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
V2_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
V2_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
V3_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
V3_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
V4_FEHLER_E89
nicht_aktiv
V4_VERBAUT_E89
nicht_aktiv
V5_FEHLER_E89
nicht_aktiv
V5_VERBAUT_E89
nicht_aktiv
VENTILTEST_E89
aktiv
VERR_RICHTUNG_E89
nicht_aktiv
VERRMOTOR_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
VERRMOTORTEST_E89
aktiv
VOEFF_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSCHL_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW1_1_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW1_1_LOGIK_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW1_2_FEHLER_Z_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_2_LOGIK_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_2_VERBAUT_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_3_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
VSW2_3_LOGIK_E89
aktiv
VSW2_3_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW2_4_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
VSW2_4_LOGIK_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW2_4_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW2_5_FEHLER_E89
aktiv
VSW2_5_LOGIK_E89
aktiv
VSW2_5_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW4_1_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW4_1_LOGIK_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW4_1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW4_2_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW4_2_LOGIK_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW4_2_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW5_1_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW5_1_LOGIK_E89
aktiv
VSW5_1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW5_2_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW5_2_LOGIK_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW5_2_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW5_3_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW5_3_LOGIK_E89
aktiv
VSW5_3_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW6_1_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW6_1_LOGIK_E89
aktiv
VSW6_1_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
VSW8_LOGIK_E89
aktiv
VSW9_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW9_LOGIK_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW9_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
ZEIT_ABRISS_PUMPE_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_BEDIEN_FENSTER_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_PUMPE_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_SCA_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_VMOTOR_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_RELAIS_TREIBER_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_SCA_RESTART_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_SCA_SCHUTZ_STOP_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHEIBEN_AUF_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_SLEEP_E89
wert_01
ZEIT_TREIBER_RELAIS_E89
wert_01
ARBITRATOR_ZUSTAND
wert_02
ERROR_MASK_Z
wert_01
SUCHBEL_PWM_MAX_Z
wert_04
SUCHBEL_PWM_MIN_Z
wert_03
U_MAX_FS_Z
wert_01
U_MIN_FS_Z
wert_01
POHO
nicht_aktiv
ANGLE_SENSOR_CLOSE
e6x_65s
ANGLE_SENSOR_OPEN
e6x_65s
FLAP_ANGLE
e6x_65s
FLAP_MAX_VELOCITY
e6x_65s
FLAP_START_ACCELERATION
e6x_65s
FLAP_STOP_ACCELERATION
e6x_65s
LOWER_BOUND_ACCEL_CONST
e6x_65s
LOWER_BOUND_ACCEL_START
e6x_65s
LOWER_BOUND_ACCEL_STOP
e6x_65s
NOT_USED_8
e6x_65s
TIME_INTERVAL
e6x_65s
TIME_OUT
e6x_65s
TIME_TO_DRIVE
e6x_65s
TMP_COMPENSATE
e6x_65s
UPPER_BOUND_ACCEL_CONST
e6x_65s
UPPER_BOUND_ACCEL_START
e6x_65s
UPPER_BOUND_ACCEL_STOP
e6x_65s
X_AXIS_MOTOR_PWM
e6x_65s
Y_AXIS_MOTOR_PWM
e6x_65s
BERRGAB_ANSATZ
wert_01
DIFF_LOCK
aktiv
DTC_DCC
wert_00
FZG_MASSE_C03
wert_01
SBR_PREWARNING_BF
nicht_aktiv
SBR_PREWARNING_FA
nicht_aktiv
C08_K_ZAHL_TACHO
wert_02
C08_K_ZAHL_TACHO_KOMPL
wert_02
C08_K_ZAHL_WEG
wert_02
C08_K_ZAHL_WEG_KOMPL
wert_02
C08_TANK_SCHWELLE_RESERVE
wert_01
ADAPTIVER_SITZABG_LI
nicht_aktiv
ADAPTIVER_SITZABG_RE
nicht_aktiv
AKS_LINKS
nicht_aktiv
AKS_RECHTS
nicht_aktiv
CIS_MATTE
nicht_aktiv
E89_BLD_PARAMETER
e89_us
E89_CIS_PARAMETER
e89_us
E89_FUSSGAENGERSCHUTZ
e89_us
E89_OC3_1
nicht_aktiv
ZBE_RUEKO
aktiv
ACOUSTICAL_LOCK_CONFIRM
nicht_aktiv
ANTRIEB
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_CHANGER_3
kein_cdc
DAB_BAND
beide
EINHEITEN_WEGSTRECKE_3
mls_feet
EMAIL_READ_OUT_BUTTON
nicht_aktiv
ETC
nicht_aktiv
L6_ZBE_ARBITRATOR
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_1_3
english_us
LANGUAGE_10
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_11
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_12
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_2_3
franzoesisch
LANGUAGE_3_3
spanisch
LANGUAGE_4
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_5
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_6
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_7
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_8
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_9
nicht_aktiv
MULTICHANNEL_CIC
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_KREUZUNGSZOOM
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_PFEILANSICHT
nicht_aktiv
NOTEPAD_CIC
nicht_aktiv
OELSTANDSMENUE
aktiv
ONBOARDCOMPUTER_DATE
aktiv
ONLINE_DAR_INDEX_03
dar_1
ONLINE_SERVICES
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_CONFERENCE_CALL
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_RESPONSE_HOLD
nicht_aktiv
PHONE_SMS_READ_OUT_BUTTON
nicht_aktiv
RADIO_DAB_VARIANTEN
single_tuner_single_hw
RSE_3
kein_rse
SCHNEEKETTENERKENNUNG
nicht_aktiv
SL21_IBA_3
aktiv
SPEEDLOCK_FREISCHALTMENU
nicht_aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_CLOSED
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_FLOW
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_FORECAST
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_INCIDENTS
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_ONROUTE
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_PARK_PUBL
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_ROADWORKS
aktiv
TI_CAT_DEFAULT_WEATHER
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_CLOSED
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_FLOW
nicht_aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_FORECAST
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_INCIDENTS
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_ONROUTE
nicht_aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_PARK_PUBL
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_ROADWORKS
aktiv
TI_CAT_VMAP_WEATHER
aktiv
TI_DAB_TMC
nicht_aktiv
TIME_DIST_SAME_PRIO_3
standard
TIME_OUT_GONG_3
standard
VIDEO_NUR_MIT_HANDBREMSE
aktiv
PA_LF_PING_TAGE
nicht_aktiv
PA_MAUT_CLOSE_SILENT
nicht_aktiv
PA_SEARCH_HK_VORRASTE
nicht_aktiv
PA_SILENT_TO_4TAGE
nicht_aktiv
FDS_TIME_OUT
wert_03
DDS_PLUS
nicht_aktiv
VOLUME_MAXIMUM_TEL_0D
standard
COMPRESSED_AUDIO
on
SCHRITTWEITENACHSCHWELLE1
wert_01
SCHRITTWEITENACHSCHWELLE2
wert_04
LED_BLINKER_HINTEN
aktiv
LED_BLINKER_VORNE
nicht_aktiv
OPEN_LOAD_LED_BLINKER_H
wert_01
OPEN_LOAD_LED_BLINKER_V
wert_01
PWM_BLK_Z
wert_01
SM_FKT_ZUSATZBLINKER
aktiv
WARMUEBERWACHUNG_BLK_Z
nicht_aktiv
SCHEIBEN_FUNK_E88_C05
wert_01
C09_CF_ESM_HB
wert_00
C09_CF_ESM_LB
wert_00
C09_CR_ESM_HB
wert_00
C09_CR_ESM_LB
wert_00
C09_LF_ESM
wert_00
C09_LR_ESM
wert_00
C09_LWK_X2
wert_00
C09_LWK_X3
wert_00
C09_LWK_X4
wert_00
C09_LWK_Y1
wert_00
C09_LWK_Y2
wert_00
C09_LWK_Y3
wert_00
C09_LWK_Y4
wert_00
C09_M_ESM
wert_00
C09_SC_X_ESM
wert_00
C09_SC_Y_ESM
wert_00
C09_SPURWEITE
wert_00
C09_THETA_ESM
wert_00
BT_BEDIENHOERER
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_LIST
nicht_aktiv
INCOMING_CALL_LIST
nicht_aktiv
MIC2MOST
nicht_aktiv
MULTI_PARTY_CALL
nicht_aktiv
RESPONSE_ON_HOLD
nicht_aktiv
RING_TONE
wert_01
SMS_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
MODEL_TYPE_NUMBER
e6x_65s
X_AXIS_PHOTO_CORRECT
e6x_65s
Y_AXIS_PHOTO_CORRECT
e6x_65s
DUMPER_LEVEL
nicht_aktiv
FONDLOCK_POPUP_TIMESPAN
nicht_aktiv
GETRIEBETYP_CIC
nicht_aktiv
LOGIC7_SYMBOL_C04
nicht_aktiv
RUEKO_PU_0308
nicht_aktiv
FLA_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
SZ_LED_VERBAUT
nicht_verbaut
MP3_INSTANCE_NR
wert_02
MP3_LIST_MHP
aktiv
OBD_PFC
wert_00
CHK_MESS_SCHLUSSL_TAILL
aktiv
MILANSTEUERUNG_DDE_2
wert_01
PVAR_INNEN_2
wert_01
PVAR_KUPPL_2
wert_01
BT_OBJECT_PUSH
nicht_aktiv
MILANSTEUERUNG_DDE7X_2
wert_01
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-N47_2
wert_01
SIDEMARKER_US_NFRM
aktiv
MY_INFO_RAD2_20
nicht_aktiv
RING_STATUS_20
nicht_aktiv
STOLEN_VEHICLE_MODE_20
nicht_aktiv
MRSA_TUERE_1_C22
aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_4_22
aktiv
MOTORISIERUNG_3
wert_01
AVRCP_VERSION
version_1_0
C14_INBAND_MODEM_TIMER
nicht_aktiv
C14_MOST_CHANNEL
most_control_channel
C14_RDU_CONTROL
aktiv
C14_SIM_IN_TELEMATIK_READ
aktiv
C14_SVR_CONTROL
aktiv
C14_TELEMATIK_ENABLED
nicht_aktiv
C14_TELEMATIK_SIM_ENABLED
aktiv
CAS_UPDATE_TIMER
no_timer
DR_VIA_BUS
via_wsl
MAX_GPRS_TIMER
no_timer
NEW_MYINFO_LOC
aktiv
POI_NUMBER_AKD_TYPE
wert_10
TELEMATIC_AUDIO_REPORTING
nicht_aktiv
WAIT_FOR_ZVSTATUS_MAX
30_sec
WAIT_FOR_ZVSTATUS_MIN
02_sec
VOLUME_MAXIMUM_TEL_0F
standard
DSC8_SST
aktiv
CITY_ABBLENDEN_KURZ_HB
wert_02
CITY_ABBLENDEN_KURZ_LB
wert_02
CITY_AUFBLENDEN_KURZ_HB
wert_02
CITY_AUFBLENDEN_KURZ_LB
wert_02
EMPFINDLICHKEIT_FARBLOS
wert_02
GESCHWINDIGKEIT_ABBLENDEN
wert_02
GESCHWINDIGKEIT_AUFBLEND
wert_02
DEF_VERBRAUCH_CCC
l/100km
TMC_REGIONAL_C
nicht_aktiv
VERBRAUCH_CCC
l/100km
A2DP_PROFILE
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_PLAYER_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
BASIC_VR_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
BT_DATA_SERVICE
nicht_aktiv
BT_MODUL_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
DSC_MENUE
aktiv
DUN_PROFILE
aktiv
EINHEITEN_MASTER
pia_service
EXTERNAL_CALL_LISTS
aktiv
FEATURE_DISPLAY
deviceid
MICROPHONE_SENSITIVITY
l4_mic
MUTE_BUTTON
nicht_aktiv
PAN_PROFILE
nicht_aktiv
PB_DOWNLOAD_PRIORITY
wert_03
PRODUKTLINIE
pl2
SDARS_IN_EXBOX
exbox
SECURE_SIMPLE_PAIRING
nicht_aktiv
DSC_OFF_CIC
nicht_aktiv
MODELL_CIC
bmw
RINGTONE_CIC
bmw
C14_TCU_POWER_SOURCE
kl_30gf
C14_VCARD_OVER_MOST
nicht_aktiv
MODELL_TCU
bmw
FDB
nicht_aktiv
HK_KONTAKT_ENTPRELLZEIT
wert_01
HK_TASTER_ENTPRELLZEIT
wert_01
ELV_AUT_FCT
aktiv
ELV_RESET_FCT
aktiv
FH_RELEASE_TOP_ZWSTLG
nicht_aktiv
CCMELDUNG_ABRISS_AHV
cc_04bh
CCMELDUNG_FEHLER_AHM
cc_04bh
CCMELDUNG_VERRIEGEL_AHV
cc_04bh
START_CCM
klemme_15
TYP_AHV_SG
keine_ahv
TDA_CFG_CUST_MOBILE_CIC
aktiv
C0D_ASL
wert_00
C0D_BAUART
wert_00
C0D_BBV
wert_00
C0D_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_00
C0D_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_00
C0D_BTM
wert_00
C0D_CBC
wert_00
C0D_CF_ESM_HB
wert_00
C0D_CF_ESM_LB
wert_00
C0D_CR_ESM_HB
wert_00
C0D_CR_ESM_LB
wert_00
C0D_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_00
C0D_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_00
C0D_DIFF_LOCK
wert_00
C0D_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_00
C0D_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_00
C0D_FLR
wert_00
C0D_GETRIEBE
wert_01
C0D_GMB
wert_00
C0D_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0D_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0D_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_00
C0D_LCL
wert_00
C0D_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_00
C0D_LF_ESM
wert_00
C0D_LR_ESM
wert_00
C0D_LUEFTER
wert_00
C0D_LWK_X2
wert_00
C0D_LWK_X3
wert_00
C0D_LWK_X4
wert_00
C0D_LWK_Y1
wert_00
C0D_LWK_Y2
wert_00
C0D_LWK_Y3
wert_00
C0D_LWK_Y4
wert_00
C0D_M_ESM
wert_00
C0D_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_00
C0D_MOTOR
wert_00
C0D_PRE_MSR
wert_00
C0D_PRE_USC
wert_00
C0D_RPA
wert_00
C0D_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_00
C0D_SC_X_ESM
wert_00
C0D_SC_Y_ESM
wert_00
C0D_SDR_CTC
wert_00
C0D_SPURWEITE
wert_00
C0D_THETA_ESM
wert_00
C0D_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0D_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0D_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0D_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0D_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_00
C0D_WLC
wert_01
C0X_C8
wert_02
C0C_AFH_HSA
wert_01
C0C_AFS
wert_00
C0C_ASC_AMR_STB
wert_03
C0C_ASC_BMR_STB
wert_03
C0C_ASL
wert_00
C0C_BAUART
wert_06
C0C_BB_RAB
wert_01
C0C_BBV
wert_00
C0C_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_01
C0C_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_01
C0C_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_02
C0C_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_02
C0C_BERGABANSATZ
wert_01
C0C_BTM
wert_00
C0C_CBC
wert_00
C0C_CF_ESM_HB
wert_01
C0C_CF_ESM_LB
wert_01
C0C_CR_ESM_HB
wert_01
C0C_CR_ESM_LB
wert_01
C0C_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_00
C0C_DCC_C_AAT
wert_01
C0C_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_AUS
wert_01
C0C_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_EIN
wert_01
C0C_DCC_DTC
wert_00
C0C_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_03
C0C_DF_DIR
wert_02
C0C_DIFF_LOCK
wert_01
C0C_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_03
C0C_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_04
C0C_ECBA_DCC
wert_02
C0C_FBS
wert_01
C0C_FLR
wert_02
C0C_GETRIEBE
wert_01
C0C_GMB
wert_00
C0C_GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_01
C0C_GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_04
C0C_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0C_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0C_HSA
wert_08
C0C_HSA_AFH_AFU
wert_00
C0C_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_01
C0C_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_02
C0C_LCL
wert_00
C0C_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_01
C0C_LF_ESM
wert_01
C0C_LR_ESM
wert_01
C0C_LUEFTER
wert_00
C0C_LWK_X2
wert_01
C0C_LWK_X3
wert_01
C0C_LWK_X4
wert_01
C0C_LWK_Y1
wert_01
C0C_LWK_Y2
wert_01
C0C_LWK_Y3
wert_01
C0C_LWK_Y4
wert_01
C0C_M_ESM
wert_01
C0C_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_00
C0C_MOTOR
wert_05
C0C_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_11
C0C_MOTOR_SCHLEPP_P
wert_02
C0C_PRE_MSR
wert_00
C0C_PRE_USC
wert_00
C0C_RPA
wert_00
C0C_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_02
C0C_SC_X_ESM
wert_01
C0C_SC_Y_ESM
wert_01
C0C_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C0C_SDR_CTC
wert_00
C0C_SETZ_V_MAX
wert_01
C0C_SPURWEITE
wert_01
C0C_SST
wert_01
C0C_TB_BDD
wert_01
C0C_THETA_ESM
wert_01
C0C_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_05
C0C_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_01
C0C_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0C_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0C_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_03
C0C_V_EINHEIT
wert_00
C0C_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
C0C_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_01
C0C_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_01
C0C_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_01
FBD_NO_LOAD_POS_C06
aktiv
FBD_NO_LOAD_POS_C08
aktiv
DWA
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_BC2_AUTORESET
aktiv
EXCL_MULTICHANN_FRONT_DVD
nicht_aktiv
EXCL_MULTICHANNEL_MMC
nicht_aktiv
EXCL_MULTICHANNEL_TV
nicht_aktiv
EXCL_MULTICHANNL_REAR_DVD
nicht_aktiv
FBM_DEFAULT
aktiv
FBM_DETAILED_INFO
aktiv
FBM_ENT
aktiv
FBM_IBA
aktiv
FBM_MENUJUMPS
aktiv
FBM_NAVI
aktiv
FBM_OTHER
aktiv
FBM_SHORT_INFO
aktiv
FBM_TEL
aktiv
FM_BAND_KW
nicht_aktiv
FM_BAND_LW
nicht_aktiv
FM_BAND_MW
aktiv
HUD_DISTANCE_INFO
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_L6_PARKMENU
nicht_aktiv
MOMENTDISTRIBUTION_MENU
nicht_aktiv
ROUTEN_ID_GUIDEDTOURS
nicht_aktiv
RSE_BRIGHTNESS
nicht_aktiv
SOFTWARE_UPDATE_ASSISTANT
nicht_aktiv
BAUART_CIC
limousine
CDMM_ES_ALBUM_INFO
nicht_aktiv
LANE_CHANGE_WARNING
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_LEVEL3
aktiv
BT_RECONNECT_FROM_PRIVACY
phone
BULK_DELAY_C15
wert_00
C14_MULTIPLE_CALLS
nicht_aktiv
DSP_ACOUSTIC_PROFILE_C15
wert_07
NAD_ALWAYS_ON_14
nicht_aktiv
SMS_TCU_C15
nicht_aktiv
STEERING_WHEEL_SIDE
linkslenker
VR_EQUIPPED_TCU
aktiv
PA_HK_2SEARCH
aktiv
FLR_C0D
aktiv
FLR_C0E
aktiv
VCH_C0E
nicht_aktiv
BT_BEDIENHOERER_C12
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_LIST_C12
nicht_aktiv
DISABLE_NOKIA_WA
nicht_aktiv
INCOMING_CALL_LIST_C12
nicht_aktiv
MULTI_PARTY_CALL_C12
nicht_aktiv
SMS_EIN_AUS_C12
nicht_aktiv
USB_HUB_C13
nicht_aktiv
DIVERSITY
verbaut
BASS_MSA
wert_0
R2_MONO_ANALOG_IN
tel_mute_off
VOL_MSA
wert_0
VOL_NAV_MAX_RAD22
standard
VOL_NAV_MIN_RAD22
standard
CIC_MDRIVE
nicht_aktiv
SBR_PREWARNING_BF_MRS
nicht_aktiv
SBR_PREWARNING_FA_MRS
nicht_aktiv
TROMMELSPEICHER
nicht_aktiv
BFD_FKT_PARKL
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_BFD
nicht_aktiv
HECKKL_SL_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
PO_RL_FKT_MIT_BFD
nicht_aktiv
PWM_BFD_FKT_SL
wert_01
WL_BFD
nicht_aktiv
WL_RL_BL
nicht_aktiv
SBR_BEIFAHRER_2_CD
aktiv
OELWARTUNGSINTERVALL_NEU
wert_23
N_VERZOEGERUNG
wert_02
BESCHLEUNIGUNGAKTIV
wert_03
DEFAULT_APPLIKATION
wert_02
LWR_ABSENK_WINK
wert_02
SHD_BLOCK_1_02
wert_07
SHD_BLOCK_1_03
wert_08
SOS_BLOCK_1_02
wert_08
KREUZGELENKKOMP_E89
nicht_aktiv
EC_SPIEGEL_KOMPASS_CABRIO
nicht_aktiv
BORDNETZHOCHOHM_E89
aktiv
HEIZUNGRELAIS_E89
aktiv
REIBUNGSERKENN_E89
aktiv
PYROFUSE
nicht_aktiv
ISDB_T_ONESEGMENT
onesegment_off
KLAPPE_SICHERN_E89
aktiv
PAUSE_SCHL_VDKL_E89
wert_01
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_FBD_E89
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_IDG_E89
aktiv
SCHEIBEN_AB_KOMF_TUER_E89
aktiv
T_HOLD_PUMP_RUN_E89
wert_01
T_HOLD_PUMP_STOP_E89
wert_01
T_HOLD_VALVE2_ON
wert_01
VSW7_3_FEHLER_Z_E89
aktiv
VSW7_3_LOGIK_E89
nicht_aktiv
VSW7_3_VERBAUT_E89
aktiv
E89_FAHRERBAG_STUFE2_1
aktiv
E89_SBR_PREWARNING_BF
nicht_aktiv
E89_SBR_PREWARNING_FA
nicht_aktiv
API_IPOD_EIN_AUS_CIC
aktiv
API_MTP_EIN_AUS_CIC
aktiv
AVOID_VIGNETTE
nicht_aktiv
BT_PHONE_INSTANCE_ID
wert_00
DEFAULT_DATUM
dd_mm_yyyy
DEFAULT_DRUCK_EINHEIT
bar
DEFAULT_SVS_DIALOG
standard
DEFAULT_TEMPERATUR
celcius
DEFAULT_WEG_EINHEIT
km
DEFAULT_ZEIT_EINHEIT
24h
EINSTELLUNG_MEILEN
mls_us
ENT_VIDEO_VORNE_GESPERRT
aktiv
FUNCTIONALITY_VIEWER
nicht_aktiv
MAP_SCROLL_3D
nicht_aktiv
NAD_PHONE_INSTANCE_ID
wert_00
NAVI_DEST_EXPORT
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_DEST_IMPORT
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MYPOI_EXPORT
aktiv
NAVI_MYPOI_IMPORT
aktiv
NAVI_ROUTE_RECORD
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_TRIP_EXPORT
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_TRIP_IMPORT
nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_SERVICES_GLS
nicht_aktiv
RDC_SAFETY
nicht_aktiv
SPEEDLIMIT_INFO
nicht_aktiv
E89_AUFROLLSTRAM_BEIFAHR
aktiv
E89_AUFROLLSTRAM_FAHRER
aktiv
E89_ECBA_DCC
wert_01
ADAPTION_CAN_LWR_LWS
f_can
ASP_BORDSTEIN_AUTOM
nicht_aktiv
ASP_EINKLAPPEN
nicht_aktiv
ASP_ELEKTROCHROM
nicht_aktiv
ASP_GESCHW_AUTO_AUSKLAPP
wert_01
ASP_HEIZUNG
nicht_aktiv
ASP_KOMFORT_EINKLAPP
nicht_aktiv
ASP_MAX_GESCHW_EINKLAPPEN
wert_01
ASP_MEMORY
nicht_aktiv
ASP_NO_SPIEGEL_LIN_START
nicht_aktiv
ASP_WEG_BORDSTEIN_AUTOM
wert_01
BFD_1_MIT_BL
wert_01
BFD_1_MIT_SL_1
wert_00
BFD_1_MIT_SL_2
wert_00
BFD_ERSETZT_BL
nicht_aktiv
BFD_ERSETZT_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
BFD2_SL_2
nicht_aktiv
BL_ERSETZT_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
BL_ERSETZT_SL_2
nicht_aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_BL
aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_NSL
nicht_aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
BREMSL_FKT_MIT_SL_2
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_BL
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
DRL_TFL_MIT_SL_2
nicht_aktiv
FH_COUPETUER
nicht_aktiv
FH_KURZHUB_DISABLE_FEMOD
aktiv
FH_KURZHUBDELAY_ZU
wert_01
FH_LIN_BEDIENBLOCK
aktiv
FH_MAN_MIT_EKS
aktiv
FH_MAUT_AUF_BFT_ENABLE
aktiv
FH_MAUT_AUF_FAT_ENABLE
aktiv
FH_MAUT_ZU_BFT_ENABLE
aktiv
FH_MAUT_ZU_FAT_ENABLE
aktiv
FH_PANIKMODUS
aktiv
FH_PANIKMODUS_MIT_EKS
aktiv
FH_TIME_WAIT_ST_WRG_ENB
wert_01
FH_US_REVERSE
aktiv
FH_WAIT_ST_WRG_ENB
nicht_aktiv
FSP_LAMPEN_MASK_FRM3
wert_01
FSP_MASKIERUNG_FRM3
wert_01
HEIMLEUCHTEN_FUNKSCHL
nicht_aktiv
ISP_MASKIERUNG_FRM3
wert_01
KALTUE_AL_M1_6_M2_38
aktiv
KALTUE_BFD_M1_5_M1_37
aktiv
KALTUE_BL_M2_43_M2_9
aktiv
KALTUE_BLM_M1_40
nicht_aktiv
KALTUE_FRA_H_M2_45_M1_12
nicht_aktiv
KALTUE_FRA_V_M1_13_M2_40
aktiv
KALTUE_KZL_M2_49
nicht_aktiv
KALTUE_NSL_M2_51_M1_10
aktiv
KALTUE_NSW_M2_37_M1_3
nicht_aktiv
KALTUE_POL_M2_50_M1_8
aktiv
KALTUE_RFS_M2_47_M1_9
aktiv
KALTUE_SL_1_M1_14_M2_41
nicht_aktiv
KALTUE_SL_2_M1_16_M1_18
nicht_aktiv
LEUCHTDICHTE_EXPONENTIEL
nicht_aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_FL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_KL58G
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_KZL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_NSL
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_NSW
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_RFS
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_ABSCHALT_SL_2
nicht_aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_WERT_KL58G
wert_01
LOAD_DUMP_SCHUTZ
aktiv
LWR_DIAG_PARAM_A
wert_01
MIN_TASTVERH_BEL_FLC_LED
wert_01
MIN_TASTVERH_KL_58G
wert_01
NSL_ERSETZT_BL
nicht_aktiv
NSL_ERSETZT_SL_1
nicht_aktiv
OPTIONEN_SL_ABSCH_TFL_FL
aktiv
PARKL_FKT_MIT_BL
nicht_aktiv
PARKL_FKT_MIT_NSW
nicht_aktiv
PARKL_FKT_MIT_POL
aktiv
PARKL_FKT_MIT_SL_1
aktiv
PARKL_FKT_MIT_SL_2
aktiv
PWM_BFD_ERSETZT_SL_1
wert_01
PWM_BL_FKT_BL
wert_03
PWM_BL_FKT_SL
wert_03
PWM_BL_M
wert_01
PWM_FL_NSW_FKT_ABBLIEGEL
wert_03
PWM_NSL_FKT_BFD
wert_08
PWM_NSW_FKT_PARKL
wert_01
PWM_NSW_FKT_TFL
wert_01
PWM_POL
wert_01
PWM_POL_BEI_AKTIVEN_AL
wert_01
PWM_POL_BEI_AKTIVEN_FL
wert_01
PWM_SL_1_FKT_BL_TFL
wert_05
PWM_SL_1_FKT_PARKL
wert_06
PWM_SL_1_FKT_SL_TFL
wert_06
PWM_SL_2_FKT_BL
wert_02
PWM_SL_2_FKT_SL
wert_03
SL_FKT_MIT_BL
nicht_aktiv
SL_FKT_MIT_NSW
nicht_aktiv
SL_FKT_MIT_POL
aktiv
SL_FKT_MIT_SL_1
aktiv
SL_FKT_MIT_SL_2
aktiv
TIPP_BLK_ABBR_GEGENRICHT
aktiv
TIPP_BLK_ABBR_GLEICHRICHT
aktiv
VERBAU_H_SENSOR_VORNE
links
WARMUE_AL_M1_6_M2_38
aktiv
WARMUE_BFD_M1_5_M1_37
aktiv
WARMUE_BL_M2_43_M2_9
aktiv
WARMUE_BLM_M1_40
nicht_aktiv
WARMUE_FRA_H_M2_45_M1_12
aktiv
WARMUE_FRA_V_M1_13_M2_40
aktiv
WARMUE_IB_M1_35
nicht_aktiv
WARMUE_KL_58G_M2_48
nicht_aktiv
WARMUE_KZL_M2_49
nicht_aktiv
WARMUE_NSL_M2_51_M1_10
aktiv
WARMUE_NSW_M2_37_M1_3
nicht_aktiv
WARMUE_POL_M2_50_M1_8
aktiv
WARMUE_RFS_M2_47_M1_9
aktiv
WARMUE_SL_1_M1_14_M2_41
nicht_aktiv
WARMUE_SL_2_M1_16_M1_18
nicht_aktiv
WL_AL_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_BL
nicht_aktiv
WL_BL_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_BLK_H_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_BLK_V_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_FL_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_KZL_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_NSL_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_NSW_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_POL_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_SL_1_MIN_PWM
wert_01
WL_SL_2_MIN_PWM
wert_02
AX_REF
aktiv
BERGAB_GERASTET_C0F
wert_00
BERGAB_KENNEN_C0F
wert_01
BERGABANSATZ_C0F
wert_01
C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_KORR_C0F
wert_00
ECBA_DCC_C0F
wert_02
FDB_0F
aktiv
FLR_C0F
aktiv
HILLDESC_DXC_8_C0F
aktiv
MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX_C0F
wert_00
P_AUSROLL_ANTRIEB_C0F
wert_01
R_RAD_DYN_DSC_C0F
wert_01
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_1_0F
wert_02
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_2_0F
wert_05
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_3_0F
wert_04
RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE_4_0F
wert_02
SCHUBABSCHALTUNG_C0F
wert_01
V_EINHEIT_C0F
wert_00
VCH_C0F
aktiv
AX_REF_DIFF_LOCK
aktiv
E84_A_MAX_DSC
wert_01
E84_A_MIN_DSC
wert_01
E84_AAT_SCHUB_AUS_OFFSET
wert_01
E84_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_KORR
wert_01
E84_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_OFFSET
wert_01
E84_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
E84_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_01
E84_BSW
aktiv
E84_C8_BDSC
wert_02
E84_DTC_DCC
wert_00
E84_ECBA_DCC
wert_01
E84_EVB
aktiv
E84_FLR
aktiv
E84_FZG_MASSE
wert_01
E84_HHC
aktiv
E84_HILLDESC_DXC_8
nicht_aktiv
E84_HPS
aktiv
E84_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_01
E84_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_00
E84_P_AUSROLL_ANTRIEB
wert_01
E84_R_RAD_DYN_DSC
wert_01
E84_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
E84_SETZ_V_MAX_CC
wert_01
E84_SETZ_V_MIN
wert_01
E84_SST
nicht_aktiv
E84_V_ABSCHALT
wert_01
E84_VCH
aktiv
E84_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
E84_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_01
E84_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_01
E84_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_01
FZG_VARIANTEN
var_01
CODIERUNG_ERFOLGT_BLK4
codierung_erfolgt
TAKTWASCHEN_HECK_3R
nicht_aktiv
ZWEITE_SITZREIHE
nicht_aktiv
SVS_EIN_AUS_3
nicht_aktiv
C15_CCM_FILTER
wert_04
BI_XENON_BEI_LH_3R
nicht_aktiv
CC_MELD_PARKLICHT_EIN
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_AL_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_AL_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_BFD_L
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_BFD_R
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_BL_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_BL_M_1
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_BL_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_FL_L
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_FL_R
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_FRA_H_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_FRA_H_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_FRA_V_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_FRA_V_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_IB_3R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_NSL_L_3R
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_NSL_R_3R
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_NSW_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_NSW_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_POL_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_POL_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_RFS_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_RFS_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_SL_1_L
wert_03
CC_MELDUNG_SL_1_R
wert_03
CC_MELDUNG_SL_2_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_SL_2_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_SML_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_SML_R
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_TFL_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_TFL_R
wert_01
DRL_TFL_MIT_SML_3R
aktiv
DWA_UEBERFALL_ALARM_3R
mit_fl
FH_TUERAUF_STOP_MAUT_3R
aktiv
HECKDECK_REVERS_ANZ_ZYKL
wert_01
HECKDECK_REVERS_DOPPELB
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_FRA_H
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_FRA_V
aktiv
LOAD_DUMP_DIMM_WERT_FRA
wert_01
PARKL_FKT_MIT_BFD
nicht_aktiv
PWM_BFD_3R
wert_07
PWM_FL_FKT_DRL_3R
wert_06
PWM_FRA_H
wert_06
PWM_FRA_V
wert_01
PWM_FRA_V_FKT_SIDEMARKER
wert_02
PWM_KZL_3R
wert_04
PWM_NSW_3R
wert_01
SIDEMARKER_US_MIT_FRA_V
aktiv
SL_FKT_MIT_BFD
nicht_aktiv
VERBAU_ABBIEGEL_PL2_3R
nicht_aktiv
VERHALTEN_DRL_TFL_3R
drl_h
WL_FRA_H
nicht_aktiv
WL_FRA_V
soft_einschalten
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-N57US
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_KZL_3R
wert_01
FRONT_BUMPER_POSITION
e84
FULL_SCREENREAR_CLIPP_REG
wert_01
HEAD_UNIT_TYPE
wert_01
PDC_SENSOR_INNER_LEFT
e84
PDC_SENSOR_INNER_RIGHT
e84
PDC_SENSOR_OUTER_LEFT
e84
PDC_SENSOR_OUTER_RIGHT
e84
REAR_AXLE_POSITION_X
l2
REAR_CALIB_GRID_SIZE_X
l2
REAR_CALIB_GRID_SIZE_Y
l2
SV_LEFT_CLIPPING_REGION
wert_01
SV_LEFT_OBTAIN_REGION
wert_01
SV_RIGHT_CLIPPING_REGION
wert_01
SV_RIGHT_OBTAIN_REGION
wert_01
TV_FADE_IN_AND_FADE_OUT
e84
TV_LEFT_GUIDE_CLIPP_REG
e84
TV_RIGHT_GUIDE_CLIPP_REG
e84
TVL_CALIB_GRID_SIZE_X
wert_02
TVL_CALIB_GRID_SIZE_Y
wert_02
TVR_CALIB_GRID_SIZE_X
wert_02
TVR_CALIB_GRID_SIZE_Y
wert_02
VEHICLE_DRIVE_CONFIG
wert_01
FLC_SCHWELLWERT
wert_01
OFFSET_ENT_NAV_RAD22
standard
CHECKBOX_TP
nicht_aktiv
FBM_SELECTION
six_buttons_us
C05_BBV
wert_01
C06_BBV
wert_01
C07_BBV
wert_01
CONNECTIVITY_SYSTEM_VER
teilenummer
DATACOM_INTERFACE
tcu_mulf
EARLY_VIDEO_LEGALDISCL
kein_ld
ECALL_INSTANCE_ID
wert_01
HDD_ACCESS_VIA_ETHERNET
nicht_aktiv
INBAND_RINGING
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_INFO_INSTANCE_ID
wert_01
PICTURE_ALBUM_ARTS
nicht_aktiv
SDARS_REPLAY_AUTOMATIC
nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_WATCHDOG_NIGHTVISIO
nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_WATCHDOG_REARVIEW
nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_WATCHDOG_SIDEVIEW
nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_WATCHDOG_TOPVIEW
nicht_aktiv
CHECK_BLOCK07
e6x_65s
CONTROL_TIMER_1_2
e6x_65s
COR_ANGLE_CLOSE_PWM
e6x_65s
COR_FACT_MAX_CLOSE_PWM
e6x_65s
DUMMY_BLOCK07
e6x_65s
LOWER_ANGULAR_VELOCITY
e6x_65s
NACHDRUCK_AB_SP_STILLSTD
wert_04
E89_OFF_MEMORY
nicht_aktiv
DELTA_NAV_ENT_RAD1
standard
VOL_NAV_MAX_RAD1
standard
VOL_NAV_MIN_RAD1
standard
C14_ABSCHALT_GESCHWINDIG
e84
C14_ABSCHALTWEG
e84
C14_ABSTAND_DAUERTON_KOP
aktiv
C14_ABSTAND_ECK_MIT_HI
e84
C14_ABSTAND_ECKE_MIT_VO
e84
C14_ABSTAND_MIT_MIT_HI
e84
C14_ABSTAND_MIT_MIT_VO
e84
C14_AHK_OFFSET_FRONT
e84
C14_AHK_OFFSET_HINTEN
e84
C14_AKUSTIK_RECHTS_LINKS
aktiv
C14_AKUSTISCHE_FEHLERMEL
nicht_aktiv
C14_ANHAENGERKUPPLUNG
nicht_aktiv
C14_ANZAHL_WANDLER
4_wandler
C14_DAUERTON
nicht_aktiv
C14_DAUERTON_BEREICH_HIN
e84
C14_DAUERTON_BEREICH_VOR
e84
C14_EINSCHALTMELDUNG_IMM
nicht_aktiv
C14_EINSCHALTVERZOEG_ZT
e84
C14_EINSCHALTVERZOEGERUN
aktiv
C14_FAHRZEUG_STILLSTAND
nicht_aktiv
C14_FREQUENZ_TONGEBER_HI
wert_01
C14_FREQUENZ_TONGEBER_VO
wert_02
C14_LAUTSTAERKE_HINTEN
e84
C14_LAUTSTAERKE_VORN
e84
C14_MESSBEREICH_ECKE_HIN
e84
C14_MESSBEREICHE_ECKE_VO
e84
C14_MESSBEREICHE_MITTE_H
e84
C14_MESSBEREICHE_MITTE_V
e84
C14_OFFSET_ECKE_HINTEN
e84
C14_OFFSET_ECKE_VORNE
e84
C14_OFFSET_MIT_HINTEN
e84
C14_OFFSET_MITTE_VORNE
e84
C14_PDC_AKTIV/DEAKTIV
nicht_aktiv
C14_PDC_DEAKTIVIERUNG
aktiv
C14_PDC_SCHALTER
nicht_aktiv
C14_SC_DT_FRONT
e84
C14_SC_DT_REAR
e84
C14_SC_FLAG_DT_FRONT
aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_DT_REAR
nicht_aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_LP_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_LP_REAR
nicht_aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_OE_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_OE_REAR
aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_WD_FRONT
aktiv
C14_SC_FLAG_WD_REAR
aktiv
C14_SC_LP_FRONT
e84
C14_SC_LP_REAR
e84
C14_SC_OE_FRONT
e84
C14_SC_OE_REAR
e84
C14_SC_WD_FRONT
e84
C14_SC_WD_REAR
e84
C14_SCHWELLWERT_ECKE_HI
e84
C14_SCHWELLWERT_ECKE_VO
e84
C14_SCHWELLWERT_MITE_HI
e84
C14_SCHWELLWERT_MITE_VO
e84
C14_STILLSTAND_ZEIT
e84
C14_TON_ANZEIGEDAUER
e84
C14_TONAUSGABE_CAN
aktiv
C14_TONAUSGABE_LSP
nicht_aktiv
C14_TOTZEIT_ECHOS_HECK
e84
C14_TOTZEIT_ECHOS_VORNE
e84
C14_WANDERKENNUNG
nicht_aktiv
C14_WANDLER_STOERUNG
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_AUTO_TRIG_CIC
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_BT_DATABASE
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB_COMPOSER_IPOD
disabled
CDMM_USB_COMPOSER_MTP
disabled
CDMM_USB_COVER_ART
nicht_aktiv
DATACOM_TRANSFER
most_high
LANGUAGE_MASTER
english_us
SOFTWARE_UPDATE_MANAGER
aktiv
NSL_EIN_BEI_NSL_AHM_DEF
aktiv
STROMSPAR_WARNBLINKEN
aktiv
WL_BFD_MIN_PWM
wert_01
CITY_AMB_PK_TOTAL_THRES
us
CITY_AVG_NO_OF_PKS_X16
us
CITY_LONG-AVG_AMB_THRES
us
CITY_LONG_AVG_TIMECONST
us
CITY_MAX_SHORT_SVG_TCONST
us
CITY_NUMBER_SL_X16_HW
us
CITY_NUMBER_SL_X16_VILL
us
CITY_SHORT_AVG_AMB_THRES
us
CITY_SHORT_AVG_TIMECONST
us
CITY_SL_BRIGHT_THRES_HW
us
CITY_SL_BRIGHT_THRES_VILL
us
CITY_SL_BRIGHT_TIMECONST
us
CITY_SL_TIMECONST
us
CITY_VD_HW_SPEED
us
FLA_SENSITIVITAET
aktiv
HEADLAMP_TYPE
halogen
SPEED_OFF_HART
us
SPEED_OFF_WEICH
us
SPEED_ON
us
T_ON_ONCOMING_FAST
wert_01
T_ON_ONCOMING_FAST_MAX
wert_01
T_ON_ONCOMING_SLOW
wert_01
T_ON_PRECEEDING
wert_01
T_ON_SLOW_OVERTAKE
wert_01
VERTIKAL_BILD_OFFSET_R
wert_01
WS_CORRECTION_CYAN_HALO
wert_02
WS_CORRECTION_CYAN_HID
wert_02
WS_CORRECTION_CYAN_TL
wert_02
WS_CORRECTION_RED_HALO
wert_02
WS_CORRECTION_RED_HID
wert_02
WS_CORRECTION_RED_TL
wert_02
WS_HALO_UCR_POINT
wert_02
WS_HID_UCR_POINT
wert_02
WS_TL_UCR_POINT
wert_02
LAENDERVARIANTE_FLAB
us
E84_ABSCHALT_GESCHWINDIG
e84
E84_ABSCHALTWEG
e84
E84_ABSTAND_DAUERTON_KOP
aktiv
E84_ABSTAND_ECK_MIT_HI
e84
E84_ABSTAND_ECKE_MIT_VO
e84
E84_ABSTAND_MIT_MIT_HI
e84
E84_ABSTAND_MIT_MIT_VO
e84
E84_AHK_OFFSET_FRONT
e84
E84_AHK_OFFSET_HINTEN
e84
E84_AKTIV_MEL
nicht_aktiv
E84_AKTIV_RUECK_R
nicht_aktiv
E84_AKTIV_VER
nicht_aktiv
E84_AKUSTIK_RECHTS_LINKS
aktiv
E84_AKUSTISCHE_FEHLERMEL
nicht_aktiv
E84_ANHAENGERKUPPLUNG
nicht_aktiv
E84_ANZAHL_WANDLER
4_wandler
E84_CAN_TIMEOUT
e84
E84_D_SCHWELLE_1
e84_4_kanal
E84_D_SCHWELLE_2
e84_4_kanal
E84_DAUERTON
nicht_aktiv
E84_DAUERTON_BEREICH_HIN
e84
E84_DAUERTON_BEREICH_VOR
e84
E84_DEAKTIV_MEL
nicht_aktiv
E84_EINSCHALTMELDUNG_IMM
nicht_aktiv
E84_EINSCHALTVERZOEG_ZT
e84
E84_EINSCHALTVERZOEGERUN
aktiv
E84_FAHRZEUG_STILLSTAND
nicht_aktiv
E84_FREQUENZ_TONGEBER_HI
wert_01
E84_FREQUENZ_TONGEBER_VO
wert_02
E84_FS_TRIGGER
e84
E84_HYSTERESE
e84_4_kanal
E84_LAUTSTAERKE_HINTEN
e84
E84_LAUTSTAERKE_VORN
e84
E84_MESSBEREICH_ECKE_HIN
e84
E84_MESSBEREICHE_ECKE_VO
e84
E84_MESSBEREICHE_MITTE_H
e84
E84_MESSBEREICHE_MITTE_V
e84
E84_OFFSET_ECKE_HINTEN
e84
E84_OFFSET_ECKE_VORNE
e84
E84_OFFSET_MIT_HINTEN
e84
E84_OFFSET_MITTE_VORNE
e84
E84_PDC_AKTIV/DEAKTIV
nicht_aktiv
E84_PDC_DEAKTIVIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
E84_PDC_SCHALTER
nicht_aktiv
E84_PMA
nicht_aktiv
E84_RUEKO
nicht_aktiv
E84_RUEKO_AKT_GES
nicht_aktiv
E84_RUEKO_PDC_DEAKT
nicht_aktiv
E84_RUEKO_PDC_SCH
nicht_aktiv
E84_RVC
nicht_aktiv
E84_SC_DT_FRONT
e84
E84_SC_DT_REAR
e84
E84_SC_FLAG_DT_FRONT
aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_DT_REAR
aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_LP_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_LP_REAR
nicht_aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_OE_FRONT
nicht_aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_OE_REAR
aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_WD_FRONT
aktiv
E84_SC_FLAG_WD_REAR
aktiv
E84_SC_LP_FRONT
e84
E84_SC_LP_REAR
e84
E84_SC_OE_FRONT
e84
E84_SC_OE_REAR
e84
E84_SC_WD_FRONT
e84
E84_SC_WD_REAR
e84
E84_SCHWELLWERT_ECKE_HI
e84
E84_SCHWELLWERT_ECKE_VO
e84
E84_SCHWELLWERT_MITE_HI
e84
E84_SCHWELLWERT_MITE_VO
e84
E84_STILLSTAND_ZEIT
e84
E84_T_AKTIV
e84
E84_T_AKTIVVER
e84
E84_T_AUFSTART
e84
E84_T_DEAKTIV
e84
E84_T_SHUTDOWN
e84
E84_T_START
e84
E84_TON_ANZEIGEDAUER
e84
E84_TONAUSGABE_CAN
aktiv
E84_TONAUSGABE_LSP
nicht_aktiv
E84_TOTZEIT_ECHOS_HECK
e84
E84_TOTZEIT_ECHOS_VORNE
e84
E84_TVC
nicht_aktiv
E84_V_OFF_PF
e84
E84_V_OFF_PF_R
e84
E84_V_SCHWELLE_1
e84_4_kanal
E84_V_SCHWELLE_2
e84_4_kanal
E84_WANDERKENNUNG
nicht_aktiv
E84_WANDLER_STOERUNG
nicht_aktiv
BML__ON_OFF
bml_off
EMM__ON_OFF
emm_off
FBAS_AUSGAENGE
fbas1_aktiv
FEMODE_HECKKLAPPE_OEFFNEN
nicht_aktiv
E89_FLR
nicht_aktiv
ACTIVE_STEERING_ENABLED
wert_02
BLOCK9_MAGIC_NUMBER
wert_01
BMW_FS_REAR_FISHEYE_PRM
wert_06
CAMERA_BANDING_FILTER
wert_02
CAMERA_VSYNC_ENABLE
wert_02
DID_4155_BMW_TVRG_LAYOUT
wert_01
DID_4157_BMW_TVRG_LAYOUT
wert_01
DID_4160_CAM_POS_TVRIGHT
wert_01
DID_4161_CAM_POS_TVLEFT
wert_01
DID_4162_CAM_POS_RV
wert_06
DID_4168_BMW_TVRG_LAYOUT
wert_01
DID_4169_TVR_CAL_TGT_POS
wert_01
DID_4170_TVL_CAL_TGT_POS
wert_01
DID_4171_REAR_CAL_TGT_POS
wert_06
DID_4178_VEH_HEIGHTS
wert_06
DID_41A0_TV_TEMPO_FILT
wert_01
DID_41A1_SV_TEMPO_FILT
wert_01
DID_41A2_RV_TEMPO_FILT
wert_01
DID_C1A7_MAGNA_RV_CALIB
wert_06
DID_C1A8_MAGNA_R_GRID_POS
wert_06
DID_C1A9_MAGNA_R_GRDD
wert_06
DID417E_CAL_PROFILE_STYLE
wert_01
DID417F_CAL_TVR_VIR_CAM
wert_01
DID4180_CAL_TVL_VIR_CAM
wert_01
DID4181_CAL_RV_VIR_CAM
wert_01
DID4186_UV_RIGHT_DISP_CAL
wert_06
DID4187_UV_LEFT_DISP_CAL
wert_06
DID4188_T_HITCH_DISP_CAL
wert_06
FS_REAR_FISHEYE_PRM
wert_06
MAX_STEERING_ANGLE
wert_02
OBJ_DETECTION_DISP_PARMS
wert_06
REAR_BUMPER_POSITION_X
wert_03
REAR_FS_MAGNA_GRID_SIZE_X
wert_02
REAR_FS_MAGNA_GRID_SIZE_Y
wert_02
RV_GEOMETRIC_OVL_PARMS
wert_03
RV_PDC_FENCE_OVL_PARMS
wert_01
RV_TRAILER_OVL_PARMS
wert_03
SERVICE_CAL_OUTPUT_RGN
wert_01
SV_TRAILER_OVL_PARMS1
wert_12
TOW_HITCH_OUTPUT_RGN
wert_01
TOW_HITCH_POSITION_X
e84
TV_INHIBIT
wert_01
TV_LEFT_FISHEYE_PRM
wert_06
TV_REAR_FISHEYE_PRM
wert_06
TV_RIGHT_FISHEYE_PRM
wert_06
TV_TRAILER_OVL_PARMS1
wert_01
UV_BOUNDARY_POSITIONS
wert_01
UV_FADE_IN_OUT_PARMS
wert_01
UV_LEFT_GUIDE_REGION
wert_01
UV_RIGHT_GUIDE_REGION
wert_01
VEHICLE_TYRE_WIDTH
wert_06
VEHICLE_VARIANT
wert_06
WHEEL_POS_Y_AXIS
wert_06
PHONEBOOK_NAME_DISPL_ORD
last_first
TCU_AUDIO_OVERRIDES_SET1
nicht_aktiv
TCU_AUDIO_OVERRIDES_SET2
nicht_aktiv
TCU_AUDIO_OVERRIDES_SET3
nicht_aktiv
TCU_AUDIO_OVERRIDES_SET4
nicht_aktiv
TCU_AUDIO_OVERRIDES_SET5
nicht_aktiv
TCU_AUDIO_OVERRIDES_SET6
nicht_aktiv
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1E
e89
FILTER_FZG_BLOCK_AMP_1F
e89
AUDIO_REMOTE_CONTROL
nicht_aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTENT_3
aktiv
FM_DEEMPHASIS
wert_02
KOMBI_CIC
kombi_high
TEL_BUCH_ASYNC_CONTROL_B
most_control_channel
EQUALIZING
standard
O_GW_BF_1_MCD
nicht_aktiv
SBE1_STATUS_VERZ_MCD
nicht_aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_BEIFAHRER_MCD
nicht_aktiv
E89_GURTZUSTAND_BEIFAHRER
nicht_aktiv
KLAPPE_U_DS_SICHERN_E89
aktiv
T_HOLD_CLAMP_R_OFF_E89
wert_01
BAUDRATE_SBE_FAHRER_2
wert_01
SBR_BEIFAHRER_2
nicht_aktiv
VMAX-BEGRENZUNG-N47TU
wert_01
FBM_DEFAULT_C09
nicht_aktiv
GRACENOTES_ACCESS
most
NAVI_FULL_GUIDINGPOPUP
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MAP_ARROWVIEW
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_SPLIT_GUIDINGPOPUP
nicht_aktiv
ONE_SHOT_DEST_INPUT
nicht_aktiv
ABBIEGELICHT_MIT_NSW
nicht_aktiv
BFD_1_MIT_FRA_H
wert_00
CC_MELDUNG_FRA_Z_L
wert_01
CC_MELDUNG_FRA_Z_R
wert_01
FH_HALL_DIAG_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
KALTUE_FL_M2_6_M1_04
aktiv
KALTUE_FRA_Z_M1_11_M2_44
nicht_aktiv
LED_LICHTFUNKTION
nicht_aktiv
LRE_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
NSL_AUS_BEI_FE_MODE_HECK
nicht_aktiv
PWM_FRA_H_FKT_BFD
wert_02
PWM_FRA_Z_AN_SML
wert_01
WARMUE_FL_M2_6_M1_04
aktiv
WARMUE_FRA_Z_M1_11_M2_44
nicht_aktiv
LWR_SCHRITTE_STELLUNG_3
wert_03
C02_E84_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
C02_E84_FZG_MASSE
wert_00
C02_E84_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C02E84_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_00
E84_A_MAX
wert_01
E84_A_MIN
wert_01
E84_BERGABANSATZ
wert_01
E84_FZG_VARIANTEN
wert_00
E84_V_EINHEIT
wert_00
E84C_AAT_SCHUB_AUS_OFFSET
wert_01
E84C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_KORR
wert_00
E84C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_OFFSET
wert_01
SDARS_INBOX
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_EPG_DETECT__ON_OFF
auto_epg_detect__on
SCHALTENRELAIS
aktiv
EXTERNE_MOST_DIAG
nicht_aktiv
MICROPHONE_0A
no_microphone
TDA_ATM_ACTIVE_CIC_0A
nicht_aktiv
DID_4198_OL_CAL_CONTROL
wert_02
DID_41A6_VIDEO_ENC_REG
wert_01
DID_41AA_BSDF_COMPEN
wert_01
HU_RESP_TIMEOUT_ACT
wert_01
HU_RESP_TIMEOUT_DEACT
wert_01
PDC_INNER_LEFT_PRX_LIMIT
e84
PDC_INNER_RIGHT_PRX_LIMIT
e84
PDC_OUTER_LEFT_PRX_LIMIT
e84
PDC_OUTER_RIGHT_PRX_LIMIT
e84
RV_OL_CAL_FAIL_DTC
wert_01
TOW_HITCH_HEIGHT
e84
TVL_OL_CAL_FAIL_DTC
wert_01
TVR_OL_CAL_FAIL_DTC
wert_01
ABK_KLIMASTIL
3_klimastile
BAUKASTEN_PTC
nicht_verbaut
VERBRAUCHSOPTIMIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_SYSTEM_RAD22
stereo
E84_ASL
aktiv
E84_AX_REF_DIFF_LOCK
aktiv
E84_CBS
nicht_aktiv
E84_FDB
nicht_aktiv
E84_HBA
wert_03
E84_HILLDESC
aktiv
E84_HVV
aktiv
E84_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE1
wert_01
E84_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE2
wert_01
E84_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE3
wert_01
E84_RPA_WARNSCHWELLWERTE4
wert_01
CCM_FILTER_C16
wert_04
AVOID_VIGNETTE_0A
nicht_aktiv
ECALL_INSTANCE_ID_0A
wert_00
ENT_VIDEO_V_GESPERRT_0A
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_INFO_INSTANCE_ID_0A
wert_01
NAVI_VARIANTE_0A
keine_navi
SIDE_VIEW_CAMERA_0A
wert_255
CONTACT_NUM_HOTLINE_0B
aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_BCALL_0B
aktiv
HVAC_MSA_EFFICIENCY
nicht_aktiv
KOMBIGUIDING_SCHALTBAR
nicht_aktiv
MACRO_PIM
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_ROUTE_STUDY
nicht_aktiv
P_BOOK_NAME_DISPL_ORD
firstname_last
PIM_ADR_VALID
nicht_aktiv
PIM_CROSS_USE
nicht_aktiv
PIM_OVERVIEW
aktiv
PIM_TTS
nicht_aktiv
PU_0909
nicht_aktiv
ELV_CCM_NEU
nicht_aktiv
PA_LF_PING_PGS
nicht_aktiv
C10_A_MAX
wert_01
C10_A_MIN
wert_01
C10_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_01
C10_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_01
C10_BERGABANSATZ
wert_01
C10_DTC_DCC
wert_00
C10_ECBA_DCC
wert_02
C10_FZG_MASSE
wert_01
C10_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_01
C10_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_00
C10_P_AUSROLL_ANTRIEB
wert_01
C10_R_RAD_DYN_DSC
wert_01
C10_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C10_SETZ_V_MAX_CC
wert_01
C10_SETZ_V_MIN
wert_01
C10_V_ABSCHALT
wert_01
C10_V_EINHEIT
wert_00
C10_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
C10_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_01
C10_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_01
C10_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_01
C10C_AAT_SCHUB_AUS_OFFSET
wert_01
C10C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_KORR
wert_01
C10C_AAT_SCHUB_EIN_OFFSET
wert_01
E90_FZG_VARIANTEN
wert_00
OFFSET_MIN
e6x_65s
C20_LIMITER_F_L
wert_0
C20_LIMITER_F_R
wert_0
C20_LIMITER_GAIN
wert_0
C20_LIMITER_R_L
wert_0
C20_LIMITER_R_R
wert_0
SCHALTENRELAIS_E89
aktiv
DID_41AF_RV_HEATING
wert_02
IVM_DIRT_DTC_DISABLE
disabled
IVM_PIX_DTC_DISABLE
disabled
ASP_SPIEGEL_HEIZUNG_DELAY
wert_01
IGR_ABBIEGELICHT
aktiv
IGR_AL
aktiv
IGR_BFD
nicht_aktiv
IGR_BL
nicht_aktiv
IGR_DAUER_BLK
nicht_aktiv
IGR_DRL_H
nicht_aktiv
IGR_FL
aktiv
IGR_INNENLICHT
nicht_aktiv
IGR_LH
aktiv
IGR_NSL
aktiv
IGR_NSW
aktiv
IGR_RFS
aktiv
IGR_SL
aktiv
IGR_TIPP_BLK
nicht_aktiv
IGR_WBL
aktiv
KALTUE_SML_M2_8_M2_32
nicht_aktiv
PARKL_SL_1_GEDREHT
nicht_aktiv
WARMUE_SML_M2_8_M2_32
nicht_aktiv
DTC_COUNTER_THRESHOLD
wert_01
CDMM_USB_AUDIO_DOUBLE_0B
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_VIDEO_C0B
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_INFO_INSTANCE_ID_0B
wert_03
PHONE_TYPE_C0B
no_phone
PICTURE_ALBUM_ARTS_0B
nicht_aktiv
SW_UPDATE_ASSISTANT
nicht_aktiv
TI_CA_TPEG_C0B
nicht_aktiv
TI_VINFO_C0B
nicht_aktiv
COMFORT_OPENING
nicht_aktiv
HYBRID_EFFICIENCY_GRAPHIC
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_13
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_14
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_15
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_16
nicht_aktiv
MMC_VARIANTE
wert_01
RADIO_AM_LW
aktiv
HALOGEN_AL_VERBAUT
aktiv
ALTERNATIV_ROUTEN
aktiv
FM_BAND_LW_0C
nicht_aktiv
GUIDING_TIMING_KM
permanent
GUIDING_TIMING_MLS
permanent
PIM_DRIVING_TEXT_LENGTH
one_page
REMOTE_HMI
nicht_aktiv
TEXTKUERZUNG
aktiv
TVC_WIDTH_0C
wert_01
TYPE_OF_FUEL_0C
alle_kraftstoffe
FEH_SCHALTER_FAS
wert_00
FUNKTIONSVARIANTE_FAS
wert_02
MOTORSTECKERMAPPING_FAS
wert_01
REGLER_INIT_SCHNELH_KIFAS
wert_02
TIMEOUT_NACH_FEHLSPAN_FAS
wert_00
FEH_SCHALTER_BFS
wert_00
FUNKTIONSVARIANTE_BFS
wert_02
MOTORSTECKERMAPPING_BFS
wert_01
REGLER_INIT_SCHNELH_KIBFS
wert_01
TIMEOUT_NACH_FEHLSPAN_BFS
wert_00
BEIFAHRERBAG_STUFE2_2
aktiv
UEBERWISCHZEIT_1
wert_01
UEBERWISCHZEIT_2
wert_01
COMPASS_MIRROR
nicht_aktiv
CONVERTIBLE
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_PLAYER_INBOX_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
BASIC_VR_INBOX_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
BT_MODUL_INBOX_ON_OFF
nicht_aktiv
MICROPHONE_INBOX
no_microphone
PB_SORTING_INBOX
first_us
RAD_EXTERNAL_CALL_LISTS
nicht_aktiv
BEIFAHRERBAG_STUFE2_3
nicht_aktiv
DC_DC_DIAGNOSE_3R
nicht_aktiv
PL4_GWTABLE_VOR_09_09
nicht_aktiv
DID_419E_TV_UV_ENABLE
wert_01
DID41B0_SRV_CAL_WARP_TVR
wert_01
DID41B1_SRV_CAL_WARP_TVL
wert_01
DID41B2_WHEEL_DIAMETER_MM
e84
DID41B8_TV_MMI_DEFAULT
wert_06
DID41B9_UV_MMI_DEFAULT
wert_06
DID41BA_IQ_FEATURE
wert_01
VIDEO_FRZ_COUNTER_C05
wert_06
VARIANTENCODIERUNG_3
e90
BISTABILES_RELAIS_JBBF3
vorne
FAKTOR_SCHUTZ_VENTIL
wert_01
ZEIT_PAUSE_SCHUTZ_VENTIL
wert_01
ZEIT_SCHUTZ_VENTIL
wert_01
AIRBAG_MSG_TIMEOUT
wert_01
AIRBAG_STARTUP_TIMEOUT
wert_01
CAS_WAKEUP_TYPE
k_can
CONFIG_INDEX
config_index_8
DPAS_INDEX
dpas_4
E_SECURITY_MODE_AEH
des_cbc
E_SECURITY_MODE_AEP
des_cbc
E_SECURITY_MODE_ASH
des_cbc_mac
E_SECURITY_MODE_ASP
des_cbc_mac
ECALL_DISABLE
nicht_aktiv
ECALL_GPS_ENABLED
aktiv
ECALL_HARDKEY_ENABLE
aktiv
ECALL_HARDKEY_FITTED
aktiv
ECALL_SPEAKER_VOL_DEF
wert_15
ECALL_SPEAKER_VOL_MAX
wert_15
ECALL_SPEAKER_VOL_MIN
wert_10
ECALL_WAKEUP_EN
nicht_aktiv
HIGH_POWER_MAX_TIME_E
wert_01
NAD_ALWAYS_ON_E
aktiv
NAD_ALWAYS_ON_TIMEOUT
wert_01
NAD_ENABLED
aktiv
PC_ANGLE_DIFF
wert_45
PC_MAX_DIST
wert_01
PC_MAX_STABLE_WAIT
wert_01
PC_MIN_DIST
wert_01
PC_MIN_DIST_STABLE
wert_01
PC_NUM_WAYPOINTS
wert_05
PC_STABLE_ANGLE
wert_10
PC_STABLE_ROUTE
wert_30
POWER_MONITOR_TYPE_E
kl_30b
SIM_ENABLED
aktiv
TELEMATIK_SMS_MODE
binaer
TESTCALL_FLAG_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
WS_INTER_MSG_TIMEOUT
wert_01
WS_STARTUP_MSG_TIMEOUT
wert_01
A2DP_AVRCP_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
AKD_SUPPORTED_POIS
wert_25
API_EIN_AUS_MED
nicht_aktiv
API_IPOD_ONE_WIRE
aktiv
API_IPOD_TWO_WIRE_SERIEL
aktiv
API_TWO_USB_M
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_NOTES_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_SOURCE_FILE
file_1
AUDIO_VERSTAERKER
wert_01
AVRCP_BROWSING_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
CALENDAR_EIN_AUS
aktiv
CAR_TYPE_IPOD_LOGO
bmw
CONTACT_NUMBERS_BCALL_M
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_DEALER_M
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_NUMBERS_HOTLINE_M
nicht_aktiv
CONTACTS_EIN_AUS
aktiv
DATACOMM_CSIM
nicht_aktiv
DATACOMM_INTERFACE
nicht_aktiv
DRM_CHIP_ENABLED
aktiv
DUN_PROFILE_M
nicht_aktiv
EMAIL_EIN_AUS
aktiv
EXTERNAL_CALL_LISTS_M
aktiv
FBLOCK_PHONEBOOK_EIN_AUS
aktiv
GPS_FROM_MOST
nicht_aktiv
GPS_POSITION_TIMEOUT
wert_01
HEAD_BOOT_UP_TIMEOUT
wert_15
HEAD_UNIT_MODEL
basic
HEATING_CONTROL_ENABLED
aktiv
HORN_CONTROL_ENABLED
nicht_aktiv
INCOMING_CALL_LIST_M
aktiv
IP_ROUTER
aktiv
LIGHT_CONTROL_ENABLED
nicht_aktiv
M_SECURITY_MODE_AEH
des_cbc
M_SECURITY_MODE_AEP
aes_128
M_SECURITY_MODE_ASH
des_cbc_mac
M_SECURITY_MODE_ASP
hmac_sha_256
MAIN_BOARD_ALONE
mainboard_alone
MED_SVS_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
MMS_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
MULTI_PARTY_CALL_M
aktiv
MY_INFO_SUPPORTED_POIS
wert_25
ONLINE_ROUTER
aktiv
PHONEBOOK_NAME_DISP_ORD_M
first_last
PICTURE_VIEWER_EIN_AUS
aktiv
PIM_BILDER_EIN_AUS
aktiv
POWER_FOLLOW_UP_THRESHOLD
wert_01
RDL_CONTROL
aktiv
RDU_CONTROL_ENABLED
aktiv
REMINDER_EIN_AUS
aktiv
REMINDER_TRIGGERS_EIN_AUS
aktiv
RESPONSE_ON_HOLD_M
nicht_aktiv
SECURE_SIMPLE_PAIRING_M
nicht_aktiv
SIM_ENABLED_MB
enabled_all
SMS_EIN_AUS_MED
aktiv
SORTING_VARIANT_M
standard
STARTUP_ACTIVE
nicht_aktiv
SVR_ENABLED
nicht_aktiv
SWUP_ASK_CONF_ENABLED
aktiv
SWUP_ENABLE_ENG_UPDATES
nicht_aktiv
SWUP_ENABLE_SW_UPDATES
aktiv
SWUP_SOURCE_ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
SWUP_SOURCE_USBMSCDD
nicht_aktiv
TASK_EIN_AUS
aktiv
TDA_CFG_IND_PDM_GR_NBR_M
file0
TDA_CFG_TSM_TRIGGER
all
TDA_FBLOCK
nicht_aktiv
TDA_TSM_ACTIVE
nicht_aktiv
TELEMATIC_COUNTRY_VARIANT
us_var
TELEMATIK_VIN
most_vin
TELEX_M
nicht_aktiv
TEXT_NOTES_EIN_AUS
aktiv
UNICODE_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
USB_HUB_M
nicht_aktiv
VCARD_OVER_MOST_M
aktiv
VENTILATION_CNTRL_ENABLED
aktiv
VIDEO_PLAYER_EIN_AUS
aktiv
ECA_CCM_FILTER
default_tcu
ECA_MAX_RS_ACTIVATIONS
wert_30
F25_BESCHL_VERM
aktiv
TDA_ATM_ACTIVE_CIC_0C
nicht_aktiv
TDA_CFG_AUTO_TRIG_CIC_0C
nicht_aktiv
CLIMATE_ACT_ONE_TIMER
nicht_aktiv
MESSAGE_FILTER
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_MYPOI_IMPORT_C0D
nicht_aktiv
ONE_SHOT_DEST_INPUT_C0D
nicht_aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER_C0D
nicht_aktiv
PDC_DIRECTION
horizontal
TDA_TSR_INSTANCE_ID_C0D
wert_00
DTMF_ENABLE
aktiv
BT_EIN_AUS_MED
nicht_aktiv
OFFSET_BTAS
wert_00
OFFSET_IPOD_SERIAL
wert_00
TROMMELSPEICHER_ACSM
aktiv
FH_PARAMETER_0_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_1_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_10_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_11_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_12_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_13_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_14_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_15_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_2_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_3_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_4_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_5_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_6_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_7_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_8_3R
e90_e91
FH_PARAMETER_9_3R
e90_e91
IGR_TFL_S__DRL_S
nicht_aktiv
AUTO_EPG_REGIONCODE_PART1
charactermap_automatic
AUTO_EPG_REGIONCODE_PART2
charactermap_automatic
AUTO_EPG_REGIONCODE_PART3
charactermap_automatic
SNU_NICHT_VERBAUT_3R
halldiagnose_moeglich
AF_IN_CFG_RAD12
tel_mute_off
AUDIO_SYSTEM_RAD12
pl2_stereo
AUX_RAD12
aux
CENTER_VALUE_VOL_TP_RAD12
standard
COUNTRYCODE_RAD12
us
DELTA_NAV_ENT_RAD12
standard
DELTA_PDC_ENT_RAD12
wert_0
KEY_MEMORY_R_RAD12
true
OFFSET_ENT_GONG_RAD12
standard
OFFSET_ENT_NAV_RAD12
standard
OFFSET_ENT_PDC_RAD12
standard
OFFSET_TP_MIN_RAD12
wert_0
PDC_ADAPTION_F_R_RAD12
e90_stereo
RAD12_CROSSOVER
e90_stereo
RAD12_LIMITER_F_L
wert_0
RAD12_LIMITER_F_R
wert_0
RAD12_LIMITER_GAIN
wert_0
RAD12_LIMITER_R_L
wert_0
RAD12_LIMITER_R_R
wert_0
RAD12_VEHICLE_FILTERS
e90_stereo
RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCES_RAD12
e90_stereo
RATIO_GONGS_RAD12
e90_stereo
SDV_CURVE_RAD12
gal-kurve_3
TIME_DIST_SAME_PRIO_RAD12
wert_0
TIME_OUT_GONG_RAD12
wert_0
VOL_GONG_MAX_RAD12
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MIN_RAD12
e90_stereo
VOL_NAV_MAX_RAD12
standard
VOL_NAV_MIN_RAD12
standard
VOL_PDC_MAX_RAD12
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MIN_RAD12
e90_stereo
VOL_TA_MAX_RAD12
standard
VOL_TEL_MAX_RAD12
stereo
VOL_TEL_MIN_RAD12
stereo
VOLUME_MAX_ON_RAD12
standard
VOLUME_STEPS_RAD12
e90
VOLUME_TABLE_RAD12
e90_stereo
DAB_INBOX
nicht_aktiv
LAENDERVARIANTE_DAB_INBOX
nicht_aktiv
LIMITER_F_L_B
standard
LIMITER_F_R_B
standard
LIMITER_GAIN_B
standard
LIMITER_R_L_B
standard
LIMITER_R_R_B
standard
LW_ON_OFF
lw_on
PDC_ADAPTION_F_R_RAD22_B
e90_stereo
RAD22_RATIO_GONGS_B
e90_stereo
RAD22_VOL_TEL_MAX_B
stereo
RAD22_VOL_TEL_MIN_B
stereo
RAD22_VOLUME_TABLE_B
e90_stereo
RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCES_R22_B
e90_stereo
RING_MAX_B
stereo
RING_MIN_B
stereo
SDARS_DIAGNOSE
exbox
VOL_GONG_MAX_RAD22_B
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MIN_RAD22_B
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MAX_RAD22_B
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MIN_RAD22_B
e90_stereo
SNU_TK_ABFRAGE_OHNE_PULSE
nicht_aktiv
DREHZAHLANHEBUNG
nicht_aktiv
DREHZAHLANHEBUNG_2
nicht_aktiv
MCA
off
CC_MELDUNG_SH
nicht_aktiv
REST_TASTE_VERBAUT
aktiv
HK_DAUER_ERSTER_PULS
wert_01
HK_PULSABSTAND
1000_ms
HK_PULSDAUER_SLEEP
wert_01
IGR_CODIERUNG_MEV
nicht_aktiv
VMAXCODIERUNG_MEV
wert_00
WL_KZL_3R
soft_einschalten
WL_POL_3R
soft_einschalten
WL_SL_2_3R
soft_einschalten
API_TYPE
none
HUD_ACTIVATION
nicht_aktiv
SINGLE_OR_MULTILINK
multilink
SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX_C0E
nicht_aktiv
SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN_C0E
nicht_aktiv
COVER_ART_TWO_WIRE
nicht_aktiv
ETHERNET
nicht_aktiv
ALARM_LEVEL_Z
wert_05
COUNT_RESET_LEV_1ALARM_Z
wert_05
COUNT_RESET_LEV_2ALARM_Z
wert_05
ERR_BANDW_1ALARM_Z
wert_05
ERR_BANDW_2ALARM_Z
wert_05
MAX_DRIFT_Z
wert_05
INHIBITED_DTCS
e84
AUDIODISKINFO_MHP
nicht_aktiv
EDC_LED_SWITCH_MSA
nicht_aktiv
PVAR_INNEN_3
wert_01
PVAR_KUPPL_3
wert_01
SPORT
nicht_aktiv
LBV_DREHRICHTUNG_BFS
wert_01
LKV_DREHRICHTUNG_BFS
wert_01
LNV_DREHRICHTUNG_BFS
wert_01
SHV_DREHRICHTUNG_BFS
wert_01
SLV_DREHRICHTUNG_BFS
wert_01
SNV_DREHRICHTUNG_BFS
wert_01
STV_DREHRICHTUNG_BFS
wert_01
LBV_DREHRICHTUNG_FAS
wert_01
LKV_DREHRICHTUNG_FAS
wert_01
LNV_DREHRICHTUNG_FAS
wert_01
SHV_DREHRICHTUNG_FAS
wert_01
SLV_DREHRICHTUNG_FAS
wert_01
SNV_DREHRICHTUNG_FAS
wert_01
STV_DREHRICHTUNG_FAS
wert_01
NLZ_ERR_BELADEHILFE_E89
wert_01
DELTA_NAV_ENT_RAD22
standard
A4A
nicht_aktiv
AUDIO_SYSTEM_VAR
default
CDMM_PERSONALRADIO
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB_HMI
old
CDMM_USB_POD_BOOK
nicht_aktiv
CDMM_USB_VIDEO
none
COMINGSTREET_KOMBI_HUD
nicht_aktiv
NAVI_3D_MAP_OPTIONS_C0F
nicht_aktiv
ROTATION_WERTE_EINHEITEN
nicht_aktiv
SLEEPDELAY_CLAMP30B_MIN
wert_00
SLEEPDELAY_TIMERVALUE
wert_01
AMP_SICHERHEITSFAHRZEUG
nicht_aktiv
BAUREIHE_AMPT
e89
DIESEL_TANK
nicht_aktiv
DPAS_CONFIG_INDEX
config_index_4
FOLLOW_UP_TIME_EXT
wert_10
GASOLINE_TANK
aktiv
HIGH_ELECTRIC_BATTERY
nicht_aktiv
HYDROGEN_TANK
nicht_aktiv
LIQUID_GAS_TANK
nicht_aktiv
NATURAL_GAS_TANK
nicht_aktiv
PAN_PROFILE_M
nicht_aktiv
BC_DIG_GESCHW_BEI_KL_R
nicht_aktiv
COMBOX_ALIVE_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
COMBOX_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
C0E_ASL
wert_00
C0E_BAUART
wert_00
C0E_BBV
wert_00
C0E_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_03
C0E_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_04
C0E_BTM
wert_00
C0E_CBC
wert_00
C0E_CF_ESM_HB
wert_00
C0E_CF_ESM_LB
wert_00
C0E_CR_ESM_HB
wert_00
C0E_CR_ESM_LB
wert_00
C0E_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_00
C0E_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_00
C0E_DIFF_LOCK
wert_00
C0E_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_00
C0E_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_00
C0E_FLR
wert_00
C0E_GETRIEBE
wert_01
C0E_GMB
wert_00
C0E_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0E_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0E_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_00
C0E_LCL
wert_00
C0E_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_00
C0E_LF_ESM
wert_00
C0E_LR_ESM
wert_00
C0E_LUEFTER
wert_00
C0E_LWK_X2
wert_00
C0E_LWK_X3
wert_00
C0E_LWK_X4
wert_00
C0E_LWK_Y1
wert_00
C0E_LWK_Y2
wert_00
C0E_LWK_Y3
wert_00
C0E_LWK_Y4
wert_00
C0E_M_ESM
wert_00
C0E_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_00
C0E_MOTOR
wert_00
C0E_PRE_MSR
wert_00
C0E_PRE_USC
wert_00
C0E_RPA
wert_00
C0E_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_00
C0E_SC_X_ESM
wert_00
C0E_SC_Y_ESM
wert_00
C0E_SDR_CTC
wert_00
C0E_SPURWEITE
wert_00
C0E_THETA_ESM
wert_00
C0E_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0E_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0E_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0E_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0E_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_00
C0E_WLC
wert_01
C0F_AFH_HSA
wert_01
C0F_AFS
wert_00
C0F_ASC_AMR_STB
wert_03
C0F_ASC_BMR_STB
wert_03
C0F_ASL
wert_00
C0F_BAUART
wert_06
C0F_BB_RAB
wert_01
C0F_BBV
wert_00
C0F_BBV_KORR_HA
wert_04
C0F_BBV_KORR_VA
wert_04
C0F_BERGAB_GERASTET
wert_02
C0F_BERGAB_KENNEN
wert_02
C0F_BERGABANSATZ
wert_01
C0F_BTM
wert_00
C0F_CBC
wert_00
C0F_CF_ESM_HB
wert_01
C0F_CF_ESM_LB
wert_01
C0F_CR_ESM_HB
wert_01
C0F_CR_ESM_LB
wert_01
C0F_DBC_MIN_AUSLOESEDRUCK
wert_00
C0F_DCC_C_AAT
wert_01
C0F_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_AUS
wert_01
C0F_DCC_C_ATT_SCHUB_EIN
wert_01
C0F_DCC_DTC
wert_00
C0F_DELTA_PSI_BETA_LIMIT
wert_03
C0F_DF_DIR
wert_02
C0F_DIFF_LOCK
wert_01
C0F_DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_03
C0F_DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_04
C0F_ECBA_DCC
wert_02
C0F_FBS
wert_01
C0F_FLR
wert_02
C0F_GETRIEBE
wert_01
C0F_GMB
wert_00
C0F_GMK_ECBA_HA
wert_01
C0F_GMK_ECBA_VA
wert_04
C0F_GMR_MAX_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0F_GMR_MIN_LIMIT_SCHRAEG
wert_00
C0F_HSA
wert_08
C0F_HSA_AFH_AFU
wert_00
C0F_IPM_MAX_P_RES
wert_01
C0F_KUEHLSCHACHT
wert_02
C0F_LCL
wert_00
C0F_LENKWINKELKENNLINIE
wert_01
C0F_LF_ESM
wert_01
C0F_LR_ESM
wert_01
C0F_LUEFTER
wert_00
C0F_LWK_X2
wert_01
C0F_LWK_X3
wert_01
C0F_LWK_X4
wert_01
C0F_LWK_Y1
wert_01
C0F_LWK_Y2
wert_01
C0F_LWK_Y3
wert_01
C0F_LWK_Y4
wert_01
C0F_M_ESM
wert_01
C0F_MIN_DRUCKAUFBAU_GRAD
wert_00
C0F_MOTOR
wert_05
C0F_MOTOR_LEISTUNG_MAX
wert_11
C0F_MOTOR_SCHLEPP_P
wert_02
C0F_PRE_MSR
wert_00
C0F_PRE_USC
wert_00
C0F_RPA
wert_00
C0F_RPA_SCHWELLE
wert_02
C0F_SC_X_ESM
wert_01
C0F_SC_Y_ESM
wert_01
C0F_SCHUBABSCHALTUNG
wert_01
C0F_SDR_CTC
wert_00
C0F_SETZ_V_MAX
wert_01
C0F_SPURWEITE
wert_01
C0F_SST
wert_00
C0F_TB_BDD
wert_01
C0F_THETA_ESM
wert_01
C0F_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_05
C0F_UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_01
C0F_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_00
C0F_UNTERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2
wert_00
C0F_UNTERSTEUERSCHWELLE
wert_03
C0F_V_EINHEIT
wert_00
C0F_VERZOEG_NEG_FEIN
wert_01
C0F_VERZOEG_NEG_GROB
wert_01
C0F_VERZOEG_POS_FEIN
wert_01
C0F_VERZOEG_POS_GROB
wert_01
CIS_PARAMETER
e84_us
ZMZ_E84_US
nicht_aktiv
IGR_CODIERUNG_MSD
nicht_aktiv
M_BUTTON
nicht_aktiv
KALTUE_NSW_M2_37_M1_3_C32
aktiv
PDC_ADAPTION_F_R_RAD22_32
e90_stereo
RAD22_RATIO_GONGS_32
e90_stereo
RATIO_AUDIO_SOURCESR22_3
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MAX_RAD22_32
e90_stereo
VOL_GONG_MIN_RAD22_32
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MAX_RAD22_32
e90_stereo
VOL_PDC_MIN_RAD22_32
e90_stereo
WARMUE_NSW_M2_37_M1_3_C32
aktiv
FOLLOW_UP_TIME_EXTENSION
wert_02
SWUP_CYCLIC_MONITORING
wert_20
SWUP_CYCLIC_RESET_TIMEOUT
wert_255
SWUP_CYCLIC_RST_THRESHOLD
wert_05
RAD22_CROSSOVER_B
e90_stereo
HINTERE_TUEREN_MINI
nicht_aktiv
BASIS_KOMBI_MMI_LIST
aktiv
BMAP_JUNCTION_VIEW
aktiv
DAB_STANDARD
nicht_aktiv
DMB_MAX_FRAMERATE
wert_0
DOORLOCKING_AFTER_DRIVING
aktiv
HMI_FUER_DAB_DMB
dab_dmb_radio
HUD_TURNSIGNAL
nicht_aktiv
KOMBI_AR_PRES
nicht_aktiv
PHONEBOOK_NAME_ORD
aktiv
SECONDARY_HFP
aktiv
SERVICE_HISTORY
nicht_aktiv
WELCOME_LIGHT
aktiv
M_GROUP_C_32
l7_dspl_off_hk_amp
ECA_TRACK_WIDTH_FRONT
e70
ECA_TRACK_WIDTH_REAR
e70
ECAL_ACV
aktiv
ECAL_STDBY
aktiv
TICKS_PER_REVOLUTION
e70
CC_MELDUNG_NSL_L_32
wert_02
CC_MELDUNG_NSL_R_32
wert_02
DRL_TFL_MIT_BFD_3R
nicht_aktiv
IGR_BFD_3R
aktiv
IGR_BL_3R
aktiv
IGR_DAUER_BLK_3R
nicht_aktiv
IGR_TIPP_BLK_3R
nicht_aktiv
WHEEL_BASE_COMBOX
e70
WHEEL_CIRCUMFERENCE_C
e70
LW_ON_OFF_RAD12
lw_on
DREHZAHLANHEBUNG_721
nicht_aktiv
GENERATORTYP
wert_01
LEISTUNGSKLASSE
wert_01
EXT_MUSIC_MANAGEMENT
nicht_aktiv
HUD_ROTATION
nicht_aktiv
JUNCTION_VIEW_HUD
nicht_aktiv
M_DIGITAL_TACHO_EINH
nicht_aktiv
RSE_SERVICE_MESSAGES
nicht_aktiv
TIME_LAG_IDG_CIC
standard
TIME_LAG_IMG_CIC
standard
OSFG_MSA_NO_KL15_AUTO_OFF
aktiv
TC_KL15_AUTO_OFF_OSFG
nicht_aktiv
TC_NOT_P_NO_KL15_AUTO_OFF
aktiv
TIME_KL15_AUT_OFF_DR_OPEN
wert_01
DREHZAHLANHEBUNG_701
nicht_aktiv
IGR_DDE7
nicht_aktiv
MSA_DDE
nicht_aktiv
PVAR_INNEN_DDE701
wert_01
PVAR_KUPPL_DDE701
wert_01
VMAX_BEGRENZUNG_N47TU
wert_01
RAD22_MDRIVE
nicht_aktiv
SPRACHE_SVS
us
AUDIO-PROCESSING_WEAKSIG
aktiv
AUDIO-STANDARD
stereo
AUTOSTORE
aktiv
DATA-SERVICES_EPG
aktiv
DATA-SERVICES_EXTENDED
nicht_aktiv
DATA-SERVICES_VIDEOTEXT
nicht_aktiv
DIGITAL_RADIO
aktiv
EMPF_SL_EINTRAG_ENTF_A
wert_01
EMPF_SL_EINTRAG_ENTF_D
wert_01
EMPF_SL_EINTRAG_HINZU_A
wert_01
EMPF_SL_EINTRAG_HINZU_D
wert_01
ET_TRACE
wert_01
FBAS-AUSGANG1
aktiv
FBAS-AUSGANG2
nicht_aktiv
FOLLOW_MODE_AA
nicht_aktiv
FOLLOW_MODE_AD
nicht_aktiv
FOLLOW_MODE_DD
nicht_aktiv
REGIONCODE_PIA
nicht_aktiv
SCHWELLE_AUDIO_MUTE_A
wert_01
SCHWELLE_AUDIO_MUTE_D
wert_01
SENDERLIST_EINTRAG_ENTF
wert_01
STEREO_MONO_RECOGNITION
aktiv
TV-STANDARD_ANALOG
aktiv
TV-STANDARD_AVS
nicht_aktiv
TV-STANDARD_CMMB
nicht_aktiv
TV-STANDARD_SC
nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_BLACK_PANEL
wert_01
VIDEO_FREEZE_ANALOG_TV
wert_01
VIDEO_FREEZE_DIGITAL_TV
wert_01
POWER_MONITOR_TYPE_E_C05
kl_30f
HANDSFREE_SECONDARY
nicht_aktiv
VMAXCODIERUNG_MEVD1724
wert_00
AUDIO_OFFSET
nicht_aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTANT_CCM
nicht_aktiv
BRAKE_ASSISTANT_FCW
nicht_aktiv
LANGUAGE_UPDATE
nicht_aktiv
M_DIGITAL_TACHO
aktiv
MAX_VOL_STEP_RSE
standard_39h
MDRIVE_CONFIG
1_menu
MDRIVE_RUEKO
nicht_aktiv
NANP_FORMAT
aktiv
NAVI_POI_ONLINE_SEARCH
browser
OELSTAND_OENS
nicht_aktiv
TERMINAL_UI
nicht_aktiv
VOL_MAX_ON_RSE
standard_19h
BODYKIT_RVBUMP_TYPE
wert_09
CAM_LENS_APEX_DISTANCE
wert_01
DID41A4_INHIBIT
wert_01
AUDIO_LEVEL_ADJUSTMENT
nicht_aktiv
MSA_KENNLINIENSATZ_US
nicht_aktiv
ABSCHALTBARKEIT_DSC
aktiv
DRUCKMODELL_HA
wert_00
DRUCKMODELL_VA
wert_00
SECOND_USB
nicht_aktiv
IGR_CODIERUNG_ME17
nicht_aktiv
LEISTUNGSKLASSE_C10
wert_00
RAD22_VOLUME_TABLE_33
e90_stereo
A4A_REMOTE_APPS
nicht_aktiv
ANZEIGE_FREQ
nicht_aktiv
COLOUR_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
COLOUR_SWITCH_LINES
nicht_aktiv
DAB_FOLLOWING_CHECKB_HMI
nicht_aktiv
DEBOUNCE_KOMBI_BASIS
defaultwert_50
ECO_ROUTE_TEXT
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_SW_INFO_REQUEST
cic_high
ENT_CHANNELBUFFER
wert_11
ENT_ITEM_UPDATE_COUNT
wert_1
ENT_MANAGED_CHANNEL
wert_50
ENT_MAX_NUMBER_FAVOURIES
wert_100
ENT_ONLINE
nicht_aktiv
ENT_QUERY_CHANNEL
wert_50
ENT_TEMPORARY_CHANNEL
wert_100
HEADLIGHT_SETTING
nicht_aktiv
HELLIGKEIT_AMBILIGHT
nicht_aktiv
MMI_STATISTIK
nicht_aktiv
MODE_HARDKEY
radio_cd
NAVI_POSITION_MENU
nicht_aktiv
SERVICE_HISTORY_WHO
default
SPEECH_2_TEXT
nicht_aktiv
OELWARTUNGSINTERVALL_701
wert_01
SDARS_DTC
exbox
OELWARTUNGSINTERVAL_MSXUS
wert_23
CC_ID_AKTIV_03
wert_02
BMW_INFO_SUPPORTED_POIS
wert_25
SWUP_INSTALL_TIME_SWIP
nicht_aktiv
RZL_MIT_SL_L_AUS_BEI_DEF
wert_02
RZL_MIT_SL_R_AUS_BEI_DEF
wert_02
RZL_MIT_TFL_L_AUS_BEI_DEF
wert_02
RZL_MIT_TFL_R_AUS_BEI_DEF
wert_02
RZL_VERBAUT
rzl_nicht_verbaut
MP3_ID3_ENCODING
iso_8859_1
RV_CAM_POS_DEV_THREHOLDS
e84
TV_CAM_POS_DEV_THREHOLDS
e84
BRAKE_ASSISTANT_CONF
nicht_aktiv
DATUMSFORMAT_AR_ASIA
nicht_aktiv
ENABLE_SW_INFO_REQUEST_14
nicht_aktiv
FBM_NO_TOUCHSENSOR
nicht_aktiv
SLEEPDELAY_CLAMP30B_MIN_2
wert_ff
SLEEPDELAY_TIMERVALUE_2
wert_1e
DSC_VARIANTE
wert_01
E89_FDS_COMFORT
wert_01
ST_MDRV_ALIVE_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
ST_MDRV_CSUM_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
ST_MDRV_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
OELWARTUNGSINTERVALL_DDE
wert_03
PVAR_INNEN_4
wert_01
PVAR_KUPPL_4
wert_01
SPA_DDE731
wert_02
AACN_INTEGRATIONSDAUER
wert_01
EAM_TIMEDELAY_E84
e88_us
GETRIEBE_E82M
wert_00
PRE_MSR_E82M
nicht_aktiv
UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_0
wert_01
UEBERSTEUERN_MUE_1_2_M
wert_01
DC_DC_DIAGNOSE_DSC_E84
nicht_aktiv
FDS_SPORT_AB_09_11
nicht_aktiv
STAT_VENTIL_KLIMA_E82E
nicht_aktiv
VMAXCODIERUNG_N55_NETTO
wert_00
CAR_COMP_ACTIVE_RAD12
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_NR_DEALER_RAD12
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_NR_HOTLINE_RAD12
nicht_aktiv
CONTACT_NR_MOBILE_SRVC_12
nicht_aktiv
RAD12_MDRIVE
nicht_aktiv
CSUM_ECO_KL
grundcode_var
CSUM_ECO_VAR
grundcode_var
ECO_DELAY1_LAST_AUSTRITT
wert_01
ECO_DELAY2_LAST_AUSTRITT
wert_01
ECO_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_FPW_LAST
wert_01
ECO_FPW_LAST_AUSTRITT
wert_01
ECO_FPW_LAST_ECO
wert_01
ECO_FPW_LAST_HYS
wert_01
ECO_FPW_SCHWELLE_V
wert_01
ECO_FPW_VERZ_AKTIV
wert_01
ECO_FPW_VERZ_INAKTIV
wert_01
ECO_GESCHWINDIGKEIT_HYS
wert_02
ECO_MEHRVERBRAUCH_REF
wert_02
ECO_PRW_ENABLE
wert_01
ECO_PRW_FAKTOR
wert_01
ECO_RW_DIGITAL_ENABLE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_SPA_TIME
wert_02
ECO_V_MIN_LAST_AUSTRITT
wert_01
ECO_VAR
wert_01
ECO_VERZOEGERUNG
wert_02
ECO_VERZOEGERUNG_TIME
wert_01
KF_BESCHL_AT_Z_1
wert_02
KF_BESCHL_AT_Z_2
wert_02
KF_BESCHL_AT_Z_3
wert_02
KF_BESCHL_AT_Z_4
wert_02
KF_BESCHL_AT_Z_5
wert_02
KF_BESCHL_HS_Z_1
wert_01
KF_BESCHL_HS_Z_2
wert_01
KF_BESCHL_HS_Z_3
wert_01
KF_BESCHL_HS_Z_4
wert_01
KF_BESCHL_HS_Z_5
wert_01
KL_BESCHL_AT_X
wert_01
KL_BESCHL_AT_Y
wert_02
KL_BESCHL_HS_X
wert_01
KL_BESCHL_HS_Y
wert_01
KL_GANG_X
wert_01
KL_GANG_Y
wert_01
KL_GESCHW_X
wert_02
KL_GESCHW_Y
wert_02
KL_VERZ_X
wert_01
KL_VERZ_Y
wert_02
N_EM
wert_01
V_ECO
wert_02
DAB_BAND_RAD
beide
SL_BEI_KZL_AKTIV
nicht_aktiv
BEV
nicht_aktiv
CONNECTED_DRIVE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_FDS_POPUP
nicht_aktiv
ECO_LIMIT
nicht_aktiv
ECO_MODE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_MODE_CONF
nicht_aktiv
ECO_ROUTE
nicht_aktiv
ECO_TIPPS
aktiv
EFF_DYN_FORECAST_HYB
na
EFF_DYN_SPORT_CID
nicht_aktiv
EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT
nicht_aktiv
EFF_DYN_SYS_CID
nicht_aktiv
FDS_NAMING_MODE
bis_0711
HIGH_END_AUDIO_MENUE
kein_menue
HIST_BEV_CONSUMP
nicht_aktiv
HIST_BEV_CONSUMP_SCALE_1
50
HIST_BEV_CONSUMP_SCALE_2
5
HIST_BEV_CONSUMP_SCALE_3
10
HIST_BEV_RECUP_SCALE_1
20
HIST_BEV_RECUP_SCALE_2
20
HIST_BEV_RECUP_SCALE_3
30
HIST_CONSUMP_AVERAGE
kein_wert
HIST_FDS_MODE_COLOR
nicht_aktiv
HIST_FDS_MODE_NAME
nicht_aktiv
HIST_GAS_CONSUMP
nicht_aktiv
HIST_GAS_CONSUMP_SCALE_1
na
HIST_GAS_CONSUMP_SCALE_2
na
HIST_GAS_CONSUMP_SCALE_3
na
HIST_GAS_CONSUMP_SCALE_4
na
HIST_HYB_CONSUMP
nicht_aktiv
HIST_HYB_CONSUMP_SCALE_1
nicht_belegt
HIST_HYB_CONSUMP_SCALE_2
nicht_belegt
HIST_HYB_CONSUMP_SCALE_3
nicht_belegt
HIST_HYB_CONSUMP_SWITCH
nicht_aktiv
HIST_ZOOM
nicht_aktiv
MAXGLOBALREMOTECOMMANDS
v20
MAXLOCALREMOTECOMMANDS
v0
PHONEBOOK_CACHING
nicht_aktiv
RR_SPEZ_KLZ
nicht_aktiv
ALLRAD
nicht_aktiv
NIC_NEU
aktiv
SPORT_NEU
nicht_aktiv
VMAX
wert_02
TNK_RW_VERBRAUCH
wert_02
FACTORY_CALIB_EXPECTED
wert_02
IVM_DISABLE_DTC_DETECTION
wert_01
ONL_DEADJUSTED_DTC_THRHLD
wert_01
ONL_NOT_CALIB_DTC_THRHLD
wert_01
USB1_IPOD_AUDIO
digital
USB2_IPOD_AUDIO
digital
BAUREIHE_MRS5CD
e90
E82_88_BFD_AUS_BEI_KL30
nicht_aktiv
E82_88_NSL_AUS_BEI_KL30
nicht_aktiv
DELAY_SH_LED
nicht_aktiv
ECO_PRO_MODE
nicht_aktiv
TEILLASTBETRIEB_SH
nicht_aktiv
ENT_HUDRIVE_INSTALLED
aktiv
EXTENDED_CC_MESSAGES
aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE
nicht_aktiv
SETTINGS_DOORLOCKING
aktiv
SETTINGS_HOMELIGHT_PERIOD
aktiv
SETTINGS_INFO_DISPLAY
nicht_aktiv
SETTINGS_LIMIT
aktiv
SETTINGS_SPIRITOFECSTASY
nicht_aktiv
SETTINGS_TIP_BLINKING
aktiv
SETTINGS_TOURIST_LIGHT
nicht_aktiv
SETTINGS_TRACTION
aktiv
TDA_CFG_BDA_REMOTE_HELP
aktiv
TPEG_TAP
nicht_aktiv
TRAVEL_BC
aktiv
MODE_BEHAVIOR
alt
CALL_WAITING_INBOX
nicht_aktiv
EDH_TAKTUNG
aktiv
ERSTE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_A_E82
e82
ERSTE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_B_E82
e82
HV_LEISTUNGSRAMPE
aktiv
TAKTUNGSDAUER_HHS_E82
e82
VOKO_HVSTO
aktiv
VOKO_INNEN
aktiv
ZWEITE_HEIZZEIT_HHS_E82
e82
E84_DCDC
nicht_aktiv
DSC_BEV2010
e82_bev_mile
FAS_INSZENIERUNG
nicht_aktiv
GEZIELTES_ANLEUCHTEN
nicht_aktiv
PERSONEN_WARNUNG
nicht_aktiv
VOICE_LANGUAGE_RR_US
nicht_aktiv
FH_CABRIO_VERZOEGERUNG
wert_01
QUERBESCHL_FAHRT_BF_E89
wert_01
QUERBESCHL_FAHRT_FA_E89
wert_01
BED_HDC_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
DID41DD_PGM_CONFIG_TV
e84
DID41DE_PGM_CONFIG_RV
e84
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_1
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_2
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_3
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_4
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_5
000
HIST_Y_SCALE_STEP_6
000
COLORSWITCH_E84
nicht_aktiv
COLORSWITCH_E84_LINE
sport
MICROPHONE_MUTE
off
E89_MAGNA_FGS1
e89_us
E89_MAGNA_FGS2
e89_us
E89_MAGNA_FGS3
e89_us
E89_MAGNA_FGS4
e89_us
FGS_AKTOR_HI_LI
nicht_aktiv
FGS_AKTOR_HI_RE
nicht_aktiv
FGS_AKTOR_VO_LI
nicht_aktiv
FGS_AKTOR_VO_RE
nicht_aktiv
FGS_SAFING-SENSOR
nicht_aktiv
FGS_SENSORBAND
nicht_aktiv
AIRBAG_BEIFAHRER_MRS8
aktiv
AIRBAG_FAHRER_MRS8
aktiv
AKS_LINKS_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
AKS_RECHTS_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
AUFROLL_SEITENCRASH_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
BAUDRATE_SBE_BF_MRS8
wert_01
BAUDRATE_SBE_FAHRER_MRS8
wert_01
BEIFAHRERBAG_STUFE2_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
BPLUS_TRENNUNG_MRS8
aktiv
CC_GURTWARNUNG_MRS8
aktiv
CURTAIN_BEIFAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
CURTAIN_FAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
EAM_TIMEDELAY_MRS8
e93_ece
FAHRERBAG_STUFE2_MRS8
aktiv
FR_HE_PARAM_1_MRS8
e93_ece
FR_HE_PARAM_2_MRS8
e93_ece
FR_HE_PARAM_3_MRS8
e93_ece
FR_HE_PARAM_4_MRS8
e93_ece
FR_HE_PARAM_5_MRS8
e93_ece
FR_HE_PARAM_6_MRS8
e93_ece
GK/OC3/POL_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
GURTKONTAKT_BF_MRS8
aktiv
GURTKONTAKT_FAHRER_MRS8
aktiv
GURTSTRAFFER_BF_MRS8
aktiv
GURTSTRAFFER_FAHRER_MRS8
aktiv
GURTSTRAMM_SIDECRASH_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
GURTZUSTAND_BF_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
GURTZUSTAND_FAHRER_MRS8
aktiv
ITS_SCHRAEGCRASH_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
KNIEBAG_BEIFAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
KNIEBAG_FAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
MAGNA_FGS1_MRS8
e93_ece
MAGNA_FGS2_MRS8
e93_ece
MAGNA_FGS3_MRS8
e93_ece
MAGNA_FGS4_MRS8
e93_ece
MRSA_TUERE_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
NOTRUF_AACN_MRS8
aktiv
PARAMETERSATZ_0_MRS8
e93_ece
POL_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
POS_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
ROLLOVER_CTRL_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
ROLLOVER_OPTION_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
ROSE_II_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
ROSE_PARAM_1_MRS8
e93_ece
ROSE_PARAM_MRS8
e93_ece
SBE1_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SBE1_STATUS_VERZ_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SBR_BEIFAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SBR_FAHRER_MRS8
aktiv
SBR_PREWARNING_BF_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SBR_PREWARNING_FA_MRS8
aktiv
SBR_SENSOR_BF_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SEAT_BELT_MONITOR_MRS8
wert_01
SEITEN_PARAM_MRS8
e93_ece
SIDEBAG_LINKS_MRS8
aktiv
SIDEBAG_RECHTS_MRS8
aktiv
SITZBAG_ROLLOVER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SITZBAG_SCHRAEGCRASH_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SLV_BEIFAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SLV_FAHRER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SPSBF_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
SPSF_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
TCU_UEBERWACHUNG_MRS8
aktiv
TROMMELSPEICHER_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
US_SCHWELLEN_MRS8
nicht_aktiv
ZMZ_FGS_MRS8
aktiv
AUDIOSYSTEM
stereo
BAUREIHE_ASD
e89
LAENDERVARIANTE_ASD
sonst
MOTOR_ASD
n20
CC_ID_AKTIV_15
wert_01
AUDIO_SYSTEM_TOPAMP
not_active
AVAILABILITY_ANTENNA_3
not_active
CA_MENUE
scheme_1
COMPATIBILITY
cic
DS_ATSC
not_active
DS_ATSC_MH
not_active
DS_CMMB_TERR
not_active
DS_DTMB_MULTI
not_active
DS_DTMB_SINGLE
not_active
DS_DVBH
not_active
DS_DVBT
active
DS_ISDBT
not_active
DS_ISDBT_ONE_SEG
not_active
DS_ISDBT_TMM
not_active
DS_MEDIAFLO
not_active
FBAS1_OUTPUT
active
FBAS2_OUTPUT
not_active
MPEG4
not_active
RADIO_ATSC
not_active
RADIO_ATSC_MH
not_active
RADIO_CMMB_TERR
not_active
RADIO_DTMB_MULTI
not_active
RADIO_DTMB_SINGLE
not_active
RADIO_DVBH
not_active
RADIO_DVBT
active
RADIO_ISDBT
not_active
RADIO_ISDBT_ONE_SEG
not_active
RADIO_ISDBT_TMM
not_active
RADIO_MEDIAFLO
not_active
TRACE_INTERFACE
not_active
ASD
ls_diag_on
SWT_ARABIC
nicht_aktiv
ZBE_LOW
nicht_aktiv
LEISTUNGSKLASSE_ASD
ul
ASD_CIC
ls_diag_on
EFF_DYN_SAILING
nicht_aktiv
VMAXCODIERUNG_N55_NETTO_2
wert_01
HK_V_VER_MODUS
modus_00
TC_MSA_IGNORE_ENG_RUN
nicht_aktiv
BAUREIHE_AMPTASD
e89
ECO_PRO_DEFAULT_START
nicht_aktiv
ECO_PRO_LAST_FU
nicht_aktiv
COLORSWITCH_E84_FRM
nicht_aktiv
CS__NOM_BORDSP
wert_01
CS_DEFAULT_MODE
classic
CS_MAX_PWM
wert_01
CS_MIN_PWM
wert_01
CS_MIN_PWM_RAMPE
wert_01
CS_SWITCH_TIME
wert_01
CS_UEBERBLENDEN
aktiv
A4A_LEGAL_DISCLAIMER
nicht_aktiv
CBS_MOBIGUAR_LIFELONG
nicht_aktiv
DAC
none
GATEWAYTABLE
l6_mue
TIMESTAMP_DISPLAY
nicht_aktiv
VANITY_DIALLING_EIN_AUS
nicht_aktiv
DAB_STANDARD_RAD
dab_plus
DATEN_INDEX_C09
wert_02
ECO_TIMER_UNTER_VERZ
wert_01
TORQUE_1_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
EDH_KORREKTURKENNL
aktiv
HFP_AUDIO_PROFILE
profile_4
AKUSTIK_V_Y_C08
wert_01
COMBOX_KLR_VERZ
wert_01
E84_BSW_HO
nicht_aktiv
ECO_CODIERUNG
wert_00
KGEH_NEU
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_4_FEHLER
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_4_LOGIK
nicht_aktiv
VSW1_4_VERBAUT
nicht_aktiv
ZEIT_NACHLAUF_KOPPELVER
wert_01
ZEIT_TEST_HYDRAULIK
wert_05
MAB
wert_00
STOP_GO
nicht_aktiv
HVSTO_ID_MONITOR
nicht_aktiv
FADER
aktiv
GBL_OFF
nicht_aktiv
KOREA_SYMBOL
nicht_aktiv
MSA_N_VERFUEGBAR
nicht_aktiv
KOMP_AKUSTIK
vdw_niedrig
ZEIT_TEST_HYDRAULIK_E89
wert_05
HDC_ZYKLISCH
nicht_aktiv
E89_OPENLOAD_TFL
nicht_aktiv
LWR_STROM_HALT
wert_01
LWR_STROM_NORMAL
wert_01
LWR_STROM_RAMPE
wert_01
POCHEN
nicht_aktiv
SPA_IST_GANG_ENABLE
wert_01
C_DELAY_PREWARN_ENABLE
us
C_DELTA_P_L_R
us
C_DP_TOL_PMIN
us
C_DT_AMB_PREWARN
us
C_MIN_RCP_FA
us
C_MIN_RCP_RA
us
C_P_CHECK_DISPLAY
us
C_P_DIST_PREWARN_MIN
us
C_P_INIT_RANGE_MAX
us
C_PREC_RESET
us
C_PREC_RESET_OFFSET
us
C_PREWARN_ENABLE
us
C_PREWARN_FUELSTOP
us
C_PREWARN_IGNITION
us
C_RDC_WARN_DELAY
us
C_T_REF_SHIFT
us
C_TIMEOUT_PREWARN
us
C_TPMS_MARKET
us
C_UIA_TH_C
us
C_UIA_TH_NC
us
C_UIW_TH_C
us
C_UIW_TH_NC
us
DMDZMS_CODIERUNG
wert_00
ENTPRELL_ST_CHGNG
wert_01
VORGABE_TMOT
wert_01


----------



## KH0 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello All / Shawn,

What a relive it wasn't the programing / coding even tho I have a pretty good feeling I did it wrong, but never the less it just needed a replacement battery PHEW :roundel:

I have a feeling that this was a sign for me to not to program / code the car 

Could have saved on the tow and initial diagnostic, but I am happy that it's all over with and I have my car back with a brand new battery :thumbup:

Total Damage: $100 Tow + $484.77 = $584.77


----------



## mikeetastic (Dec 13, 2012)

HELP..

cant open the zip files.. ive used the password posted in post#4 but still saying incorrect pass

hxxp:// adf . ly / 4161298/bmwcodingpass

no spaces and tt instead of xx..


----------



## DDaniel1 (Mar 31, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Looking for the files for e46, thanks.


----------



## smielek00 (Apr 9, 2014)

New to BMW, new to coding, but read a lot 
Shawn, could you PM links to software and data files for 2012 E70 (X5d)?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SparcoNL said:


> Hi, i'd very much like to get the relevant software for e46 e90 and e60
> 
> You're the best!


PM sent.


----------



## TE7350 (May 27, 2014)

Would you please PM a link for the latest BMW Standard Tools for E90? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TE7350 said:


> Would you please PM a link for the latest BMW Standard Tools for E90? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## TE7350 (May 27, 2014)

Thanks! Can you send me the PM for your INPA Fxx? 

If you have any insight on this please help: 
When I select E90 in your Exx INPA install, and choose engine, it doesn't list N51 which is what I have. INPA has a couple choices for N52. Do you know which one I should use for the E90 N51 Engine?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know. I have never even looked at the INPA in the Exx package as I don't do any Exx work.

PM sent.


----------



## TE7350 (May 27, 2014)

I installed Exx INPA exactly according to the install instructions. INPA loads ok, I get the main menu, but when I click on any of the car buttons I get error I300: error opening object file. All buttons give errors for different files. 

Appears to be an internal INPA script error. Any ideas how to fix this? I have uninstalled, deleted all, reinstalled, meticulously according to the instructions, and get the same error. 

Error states: c:\EC-APPS\INPA\sgdat\MRS5.ipo(1) : error I300 : error opening object file


----------



## TE7350 (May 27, 2014)

Correction, the error is not with the car buttons, it is when you select the car (e.g. E90) and after that you try to select any of the components (Engine, Chassis, etc) it gives errors for all of the components.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Is this INPA from Exx Coding pack or INPA_Fxx?


----------



## TE7350 (May 27, 2014)

The errors are when using INPA From Exx, I since then loaded Fxx and that seems to work ok. So I'll abandon Exx, I can't figure out what is causing the script error. All the files are in sgdat, but the INPA script seems to be looking for the files with a "(1)" appended to the file name. none of the files in sgdat have that appended to the end of the file names.


----------



## ismailx5 (May 31, 2014)

HI could someone send me the latest datenfile for e70


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ismailx5 said:


> HI could someone send me the latest datenfile for e70


PM sent.


----------



## Xinnony (Jun 4, 2014)

Would you send me a link for the latest BMW Standard Tools for E60 please ?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Xinnony said:


> Would you send me a link for the latest BMW Standard Tools for E60 please ?
> Thanks.


I replied to your PM.


----------



## molloy (May 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I replied to your PM.


Would you be able to send the necessary files for programming an E70? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

molloy said:


> Would you be able to send the necessary files for programming an E70? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## 850csi (May 10, 2014)

Shawn, mind sending me a link to the necessary files to code an E61 and E90?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

850csi said:


> Shawn, mind sending me a link to the necessary files to code an E61 and E90?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## TE7350 (May 27, 2014)

Would you know which daten version has ZB-number 7602216 to flash a DME for 2011 E90 328xi? I can't find it using Daten 52.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Me? I have no idea. Sorry.


----------



## virgiliomi (Jun 15, 2014)

Looking for the modified version of NCS-Expert 4.01 for english menus and removed profile editor password.


----------



## fontana302 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please PM me link to latest E89 daten files.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fontana302 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please PM me link to latest E89 daten files.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## lillis (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi Shawn

I have managed to get INPA 5.0.6 working all the way, almost, the last thing missing is the DDE files for my D71N47A0.
I can use DDE7N47.ipo but there is some functions missing. Are the correct files included in your package ?
If so, it would mean the world to me, having your link sent to me. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lillis said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I have managed to get INPA 5.0.6 working all the way, almost, the last thing missing is the DDE files for my D71N47A0.
> I can use DDE7N47.ipo but there is some functions missing. Are the correct files included in your package ?
> If so, it would mean the world to me, having your link sent to me. Thanks.


I'm not sure. Are you running INPA_Fxx or other INPA?


----------



## lillis (Sep 25, 2014)

Well, I have tried a lot of the packages out there, the latest is some BMW_CODING variant. Most of them works up to the point when I need the N47 engine with DDE 7.1.
I found out how to get DDE7N47 in and working, but I haven't found a DDE71N47.ipo or whatever it should be called. Maybe its not that simple.

I am kind a new to INPA and the rest, but I have liked to do my own car repairing since my first BMW 318iS 1989.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lillis said:


> Well, I have tried a lot of the packages out there, the latest is some BMW_CODING variant. Most of them works up to the point when I need the N47 engine with DDE 7.1.
> I found out how to get DDE7N47 in and working, but I haven't found a DDE71N47.ipo or whatever it should be called. Maybe its not that simple.
> 
> I am kind a new to INPA and the rest, but I have liked to do my own car repairing since my first BMW 318iS 1989.


Ok. Try INPA_Fxx. I see DDE7 under Shift + F9 ENGINE, but not sure if it is DDE 7.1 or not.

You should also try the *DDE71.prg files in EDIABAS with Tool32.

PM sent.


----------



## paulgsm (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please send me the link to the latest software package to code an E90/E60 for VIM ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

paulgsm said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please send me the link to the latest software package to code an E90/E60 for VIM ?
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## paulgsm (Apr 9, 2014)

Is this working on Windows 7 Ultimate 64 system or is any special installation procedure I need to follow in order to work ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It works fine on Win 7/8, 32-Bit or 64-Bit. Install and Run in XP Compatability Mode and with Admin rights.


----------



## paulgsm (Apr 9, 2014)

Do i have to check or not Usb to serial adapter during standard tools setup. There is no mention in instruction file.

Thx


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I have no idea on that. Sorry.


----------



## paulgsm (Apr 9, 2014)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you are using DCAN Cable straight to PC USB Port, then do not check it. If you are using PC Serial Port with USB Adapter, then check it.


----------



## paulgsm (Apr 9, 2014)

Thx. It's working and i have 2 black dots ( or full black circle) in INPA. That means that cable instalation is ok.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## trampd1 (Oct 5, 2014)

*E60 2009 coding*

Hi guys,

I'm new to this forum but what I've read so far has been invaluable and the support appears excellent.

Shawn, please could you PM me suitable info for coding an E60 2009 and any other info you think may help.

I've ordered a D-Can cable from cableshack having spent many hours researching options. Not wanting to order from overseas this seemed the best alternative.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

trampd1 said:


> ...Shawn, please could you PM me suitable info for coding an E60 2009 and any other info you think may help....


PM sent.


----------



## garix (Oct 13, 2014)

hello shawnsheridan
is it possible for you to PM me the links to dowload your BST 2.12 pack and datens for X3 E83 april 2010
It would be much appreciated!

best regards from france


----------



## Accyas (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi 
Can you also send me the info so I can code my BMW?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

garix said:


> hello shawnsheridan
> is it possible for you to PM me the links to dowload your BST 2.12 pack and datens for X3 E83 april 2010
> It would be much appreciated!
> 
> best regards from france





Accyas said:


> Hi
> Can you also send me the info so I can code my BMW?


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

2FASTFURIOUS said:


> Hi Shawn, i am begining my coding adventure  i have a E66 and E46 so can you give me the programs i need. I already have ncs expert inpa programs installed in my computer but i guess they are older versions with old daten file. Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## skipstuff (Dec 15, 2014)

Link please for 2012 F10? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

skipstuff said:


> Link please for 2012 F10? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## herb2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Shawn, 
could you send the links too? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

herb2 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you send the links too? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

No more free links to download? I just need the maps for NBT Europe


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

larry_bml said:


> No more free links to download? I just need the maps for NBT Europe


PM sent.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you Shawn.


----------



## clos8 (Oct 5, 2014)

Shawn,
What do I need to code a 2011 f10?


----------



## clos8 (Oct 5, 2014)

Shawn,
What do I need to code a 2011 f10?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clos8 said:


> Shawn,
> What do I need to code a 2011 f10?


PM sent.


----------



## mxxxs (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi,

Can you please pm the link for 2008 e70?

Thanks and Best wishes for a happy new year.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mxxxs said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please pm the link for 2008 e70?
> 
> Thanks and Best wishes for a happy new year.


PM sent.


----------



## Just_Johnny (Mar 14, 2006)

Mr. Shawn,
May I please have the link for the coding pack? I just got a 2012 E88 for my daughter for Christmas and I need the newer NCSExpert to code the rear view camera.

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You...

BTW, I should be able to read my other two vehicles right, 2004 645ci and 2006 X3 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Just_Johnny said:


> Mr. Shawn,
> May I please have the link for the coding pack? I just got a 2012 E88 for my daughter for Christmas and I need the newer NCSExpert to code the rear view camera.
> 
> Thank You, Thank You, Thank You...
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## longnvu (Sep 17, 2013)

can someone pm the password for the link file, i downloaded it and it didn't show any besides something about sorry


----------



## fontana302 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please PM me a link to the latest E89 Spdaten files. What is the latest version #?

Much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fontana302 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please PM me a link to the latest E89 Spdaten files. What is the latest version #?
> 
> Much appreciated.


54.2. PM sent.


----------



## PIXLFIX (Jul 22, 2013)

Looking for the latest files for E70. NCS doesn't "see" top view camera module as well as Inpa doesn't see m57N2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PIXLFIX said:


> Looking for the latest files for E70. NCS doesn't "see" top view camera module as well as Inpa doesn't see m57N2


PM sent.


----------



## M1CHA3L (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Wynnston (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi, if it is still available, could you please PM me a link?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wynnston said:


> Hi, if it is still available, could you please PM me a link?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## ak_inshok (Dec 7, 2013)

Got a 97 540i...

Could i get the link?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ak_inshok said:


> Got a 97 540i...
> 
> Could i get the link?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## xy (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

could you please send me the link as well?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you please send me the link as well?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## xy (Jan 26, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks a lot man!

It's 3.30am here but i went down with my laptop and played a bit around. I was lucky that the neighbours didn't call the cops 

Take care,
Gabor


----------



## joeytoad83 (Jan 27, 2015)

can i get a link fot the latest daten files. thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joeytoad83 said:


> can i get a link fot the latest daten files. thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## joeytoad83 (Jan 27, 2015)

thank you.


----------



## guernsey (Jan 14, 2008)

*Links*

2008 E83, can you PM me any links I'll need to get from no software to up and running? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guernsey said:


> 2008 E83, can you PM me any links I'll need to get from no software to up and running? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## 06SMGCabrio (Aug 28, 2008)

Can you PM me the links to get an 2007 E70 coded? Downloaded, uninstalled and reinstalled several versions of NCSExpert and StandardTools2.12... Always some error prevents me from making the changes. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

06SMGCabrio said:


> Can you PM me the links to get an 2007 E70 coded? Downloaded, uninstalled and reinstalled several versions of NCSExpert and StandardTools2.12... Always some error prevents me from making the changes. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## dvsntt (Feb 2, 2015)

It seems I need to update the INPA installation from the OP with the most recent DATEN files for an '09 E92 335XI, as I am getting errors that IPO files are not found (and sure enough, they are not there). Can someone kindly direct me to an available download link for those. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dvsntt said:


> It seems I need to update the INPA installation from the OP with the most recent DATEN files for an '09 E92 335XI, as I am getting errors that IPO files are not found (and sure enough, they are not there). Can someone kindly direct me to an available download link for those. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## oalleyne (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey can I have links for coding the E9* BMW?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oalleyne said:


> Hey can I have links for coding the E9* BMW?


PM sent.


----------



## rolypoly920 (Dec 3, 2013)

*E70 Links*

I am looking for the link for the e70 files. Can anyone send me the link?

Thanks.


----------



## jonnyh15 (Mar 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I really don't know. ISTA/D (Rheingold) will most certainly support your motor though.


OK thanks for your help, at least I can stop wasting my time trying to get INPA to work!


----------



## pshovest (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the E60 & E70 links.
I have two questions.....
1) Does anyone know what version of INPA and EDIABAS this is?
2) I have working VM versions of DIS v57 and Progman. Will installing this newer INPA ruin those installations?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pshovest said:


> Thanks for the E60 & E70 links.
> I have two questions.....
> 1) Does anyone know what version of INPA and EDIABAS this is?
> 2) I have working VM versions of DIS v57 and Progman. Will installing this newer INPA ruin those installations?


BMW Standard Tools 212 (EDIABAS v.7.30, Tool32 v.4.03, INPA v.5.06, WinKFP v.5.31 & NCS Expert v.4.01)

Are you installing this to same VM?


----------



## pshovest (Dec 12, 2009)

Main goal is to keep DIS/Progman functionality. I was hoping to simply install over the existing INPA/EDIABAS.
Somewhere I got the impression the VM's "hook" to the INPA/EDIABAS install.



shawnsheridan said:


> BMW Standard Tools 212 (EDIABAS v.7.30, Tool32 v.4.03, INPA v.5.06, WinKFP v.5.31 & NCS Expert v.4.01)
> 
> Are you installing this to same VM?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pshovest said:


> Main goal is to keep DIS/Progman functionality. I was hoping to simply install over the existing INPA/EDIABAS.
> Somewhere I got the impression the VM's "hook" to the INPA/EDIABAS install.


If you install to laptop OS, it is completely isolated from your VM OS.


----------



## pshovest (Dec 12, 2009)

OK. Good info. Loks like I'm good to install over the existing. Thanks.



shawnsheridan said:


> If you install to laptop OS, it is completely isolated from your VM OS.


----------



## TH3R4POR (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

Sorry for the question, but I'm doing something wrong in the install, and can't get INPA to read the battery or ignition (both circles are white). I've previous had an older version of NCS Expert working on a different (XP) laptop, using the same cable, my issue was it was all in German, and the navigation didn't match any newer version instructions I could find, so I upgraded and used my newer laptop.

During this install I followed the instructions, and I am guessing it's an issue with the comm port. I selected Comm port 6 as it was free on the lappy, and checked the 'USB serial adapter' checkbox during install.

After installing the drivers I found the device and changed the comm port to 6, and latency to 1 in 'Advanced' (same as I did with the older version on the previous PC).

I moved the INPA_fix folder, and am using the INPALOAD exe from the fix folder, but it won't connect.

Windows Vista on an i7 laptop.

Any help/advice appreciated.


----------



## Martijn (Mar 26, 2015)

TH3R4POR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry for the question, but I'm doing something wrong in the install, and can't get INPA to read the battery or ignition (both circles are white). I've previous had an older version of NCS Expert working on a different (XP) laptop, using the same cable, my issue was it was all in German, and the navigation didn't match any newer version instructions I could find, so I upgraded and used my newer laptop.
> 
> ...


Not sure if below solves your issue but I had kind of the same 'issue' whereby the 2 circles in INPA were white as well. But when starting the ignition both the battery and ignition circles became black. Next thing I did was checking the airbag and seatbelts status and everything worked fine. Coding via NCS Expert worked fine as well.

EDIT: pls check the OBD.ini file in your INPA folder to check whether the port settings matches your selected comm port.

Btw, I moved all content from the INPA_Fix folder to the INPA folder ( C: drive ) as I got some error messages that INPA was not able to load certain files. Just so you know.. And don't forget to make backups before you overwrite files :thumbup:


----------



## TH3R4POR (Sep 23, 2009)

Martijn said:


> Not sure if below solves your issue but I had kind of the same 'issue' whereby the 2 circles in INPA were white as well. But when starting the ignition both the battery and ignition circles became black. Next thing I did was checking the airbag and seatbelts status and everything worked fine. Coding via NCS Expert worked fine as well.
> 
> EDIT: pls check the OBD.ini file in your INPA folder to check whether the port settings matches your selected comm port.
> 
> Btw, I moved all content from the INPA_Fix folder to the INPA folder ( C: drive ) as I got some error messages that INPA was not able to load certain files. Just so you know.. And don't forget to make backups before you overwrite files :thumbup:


Hi there, thanks for the reply.

Nope, starting the ignition leaves them both white (not working/detecting). The process I go through, as with the older version. Plug USB into Laptop, plug OBD2 cable into car, turn on ignition, start IPNA. Both circles are white.

I can't find an ODB.ini in my IPNA folder. The previous version I had involved changing the EDIABAS.ini to select the correct comm port, but the structure of that ini seems to have changed in this later release and I can't see any mention of the comm port.

Yeah I moved all of the fix content over to the IPNA folder, I don't get any errors that any files aren't found, I just don't seem to be able to connect to the car.

Was I right in my choices on the install?

Available Hardware Interfaces: STD-OBD
Comm Port: 6 (this should be fine, it's available and the cable is on 6 now)
USB to serial adapter: I checked the box, default was unchecked.

*EDIT: OK, I found the OBD.ini in the EDIABAS folder, and changed the first comm port entry to 6, still no joy 
EDIT2: OK, fixed! I changed the transmit and receive to 2048 in Device Manager, as per an old post on a different forum, and also ran the 'Konfigurator' in Hardware/Can, and set that to OBD from ENET, and now I see Battery and Ignition 
Hope that helps someone in the future*

Cheers again for the response!

Dave


----------



## siavosh (Jan 14, 2015)

*Pm*

Can someone pm me the password please? I can't download the file!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

siavosh said:


> Can someone pm me the password please? I can't download the file!


PM sent.


----------



## daf290 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Shawn,
Can you give me the software link with the new datens for E60?
Thanks,
You are the best!
Doug


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

daf290 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you give me the software link with the new datens for E60?
> Thanks,
> You are the best!
> Doug


PM sent.


----------



## qf8 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Shawn

Would you be able to send me the link for the latest e70 tools.
keep up the good work much appreciated!:thumbup:

Brett


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

qf8 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Would you be able to send me the link for the latest e70 tools.
> keep up the good work much appreciated!:thumbup:
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## qf8 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks Shawn

Much appreciated.:thumbup:


----------



## djgroove (May 2, 2014)

Hey Shawn can you send me the link and password I have a 2006 E90


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djgroove said:


> Hey Shawn can you send me the link and password I have a 2006 E90


PM sent.


----------



## djgroove (May 2, 2014)

Thanks alot shawn, 1 problem, the Sp-Daten E89 is slow as hell downloading, everything else downloaded fast, I let this download a whole day and it's only at 30%


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djgroove said:


> Thanks alot shawn, 1 problem, the Sp-Daten E89 is slow as hell downloading, everything else downloaded fast, I let this download a whole day and it's only at 30%


I have no idea why. :dunno:

I'am getting 1.5 Mbs download speed, with an estimated 52 minutes to complete:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

doc 335 said:


> hi shawn
> please send me the links for download of bmw standard tools
> thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Sopinhas (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi people

My name is Nuno and i'm from Portugal

Look i install this package in windows xp sp3 32bits and when a i try to start NCS EXPERT he give one window with this error "cant run 16 bit windows program one of the library files needed to run cannot load in 16 bit windows subsytem because it is a win32.dll"

Can someone help me with this please?

Best Regards 

Nuno


----------



## Sopinhas (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn

i have donwload the first post software do you have some more updated?

Regards


----------



## ak_inshok (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

You sent the package in January. I appreciate that.

My Daten download location expired "v.54.2_SP-Daten:"

Could I get the E39 current Daten again please?

Thanks,
Justin
Anchorage, Alaska


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ak_inshok said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> You sent the package in January. I appreciate that.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## MrMaxon (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for the package! 

I haven't read through all the 28 pages. So please don't bash me if a link was already posted.

I am looking for the INPA f-model configs, could someone please provide those?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MrMaxon said:


> Thanks for the package!
> 
> I haven't read through all the 28 pages. So please don't bash me if a link was already posted.
> 
> I am looking for the INPA f-model configs, could someone please provide those?


PM sent.


----------



## parkerbomar (Oct 11, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

parkerbomar said:


> Count me in


PM sent.


----------



## F20M135i (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello, I need the BMW Standard Tools (Inpa etc) for my E39. Installed the Standard tools, but it's empty. I need the scripts please. Can you help me please?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F20M135i said:


> Hello, I need the BMW Standard Tools (Inpa etc) for my E39. Installed the Standard tools, but it's empty. I need the scripts please. Can you help me please?
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## E61-520 (May 24, 2015)

Hello!

Can You please send me a pm with the latest NCS Expert, INPA, EDIABAS software, and latest SP-Daten? I'm going to use it on E61 2010 mod 520dat.

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E61-520 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can You please send me a pm with the latest NCS Expert, INPA, EDIABAS software, and latest SP-Daten? I'm going to use it on E61 2010 mod 520dat.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance


PM sent.


----------



## dohno (May 25, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Can you please send the latest Standard Tools and SP-Daten for e46?
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dohno said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you please send the latest Standard Tools and SP-Daten for e46?
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## kuchars22 (May 25, 2015)

*INPA required for Fx cars*

Hi Shawn,

I would like the links to download INPA and any required files for F11 UK car. Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kuchars22 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I would like the links to download INPA and any required files for F11 UK car. Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## munchiee (May 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn.

Thanks for all the help you are providing everyone.

Can you please send me a pm with the latest NCS Expert, INPA, WinKFP, EDIABAS software, and latest SP-Daten for e60?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

munchiee said:


> Hi Shawn.
> 
> Thanks for all the help you are providing everyone.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## x6bmw (May 21, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Please PM with link to bmw soft and daten files for X6/2010 E71.
thanks in advanced


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x6bmw said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Please PM with link to bmw soft and daten files for X6/2010 E71.
> thanks in advanced


PM sent.


----------



## jbsurf64 (May 28, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Can you please send me the latest Standard Tools and SP-Daten for e87?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## jbsurf64 (May 28, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Can you please send me the latest Standard Tools and SP-Daten for e87?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jbsurf64 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you please send me the latest Standard Tools and SP-Daten for e87?
> Thanks for your help!


PM sent.


----------



## Mjay66 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Again Shawn, do you have the link for the latest Ediabas, NCS, BMWTools etc?

Again many thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mjay66 said:


> Hi Again Shawn, do you have the link for the latest Ediabas, NCS, BMWTools etc?
> 
> Again many thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## yokopol (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Shawn, do you have the link for the latest Ediabas, NCS, BMWTools etc?

thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yokopol said:


> Hi Shawn, do you have the link for the latest Ediabas, NCS, BMWTools etc?
> 
> thank you


PM sent.


----------



## enzed4 (May 6, 2014)

Hi Shawn, I am having to rebuild a coding laptop (had to give up my last XP machine that I was using), can you please PM me the links as others have requested (I was using NCS Expert / Dummy, edibias, INPA).
Thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

enzed4 said:


> Hi Shawn, I am having to rebuild a coding laptop (had to give up my last XP machine that I was using), can you please PM me the links as others have requested (I was using NCS Expert / Dummy, edibias, INPA).
> Thanks in advance :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## RCase (May 31, 2007)

Shawn, I would like to work with my E46, could you please help provide the necessary chassis / sp-daten files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RCase said:


> Shawn, I would like to work with my E46, could you please help provide the necessary chassis / sp-daten files?


PM sent.


----------



## mrMTB (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Shawn, thanks for helping so many people out with a link to the software. I was wondering if you might also send me the download location as well? This'll be for an e92, if it matters. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrMTB said:


> Hey Shawn, thanks for helping so many people out with a link to the software. I was wondering if you might also send me the download location as well? This'll be for an e92, if it matters. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## bprzybyl (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn, any chance you could send me links for the latest files for an 2004 E46? Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bprzybyl said:


> Hi Shawn, any chance you could send me links for the latest files for an 2004 E46? Thank you so much for doing this!


PM sent.


----------



## mschbrem (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello Shawn: I tried to download from the links in the beginning of this thread, but have problems. Obviously, those are not the right links. I am working on a new diag laptop and would need the latest version of the BMW Standard Software. Thanksa million!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mschbrem said:


> Hello Shawn: I tried to download from the links in the beginning of this thread, but have problems. Obviously, those are not the right links. I am working on a new diag laptop and would need the latest version of the BMW Standard Software. Thanksa million!


PM sent.


----------



## mschbrem (Jun 20, 2011)

Phenomenally on your game there, Shawn! Thanks for the PM! :thumbup:


----------



## masc (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could I also get the link please?

Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Southpaw80 said:


> Can I get the link for E90? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## m3buzz (Sep 9, 2014)

Could I get a link for E46 and E70, and also I cannot open the link in the pdf - can you PM the password to the tool/zip file?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

m3buzz said:


> Could I get a link for E46 and E70, and also I cannot open the link in the pdf - can you PM the password to the tool/zip file?


PM sent.


----------



## m3buzz (Sep 9, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Wow - thanks for the blazing fast reply! Is that on auto-answer mode?? :thumbup: 
Much appreciated!


----------



## Jim44 (Feb 28, 2004)

Looking to get started with coding, can I get the latest coding tools and the daten file for my E70 (xDrive35d)?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jim44 said:


> Looking to get started with coding, can I get the latest coding tools and the daten file for my E70 (xDrive35d)?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


PM sent.


----------



## Jim44 (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## shawnj (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey Shawn

Could I want to take a crack at coding. Could I get the tools for '11 N55 135i (e82)?


----------



## UltrA_09 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I was wondering whether there were any updated instructions regarding the download filed? Some of the instructions in one text file are conflicting with the others, and as of right now - even with a fresh install of Windows XP, I was not able to get it started. :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shawnj said:


> Hey Shawn
> 
> Could I want to take a crack at coding. Could I get the tools for '11 N55 135i (e82)?


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shawnj said:


> Hey Shawn
> 
> Could I want to take a crack at coding. Could I get the tools for '11 N55 135i (e82)?





UltrA_09 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I was wondering whether there were any updated instructions regarding the download filed? Some of the instructions in one text file are conflicting with the others, and as of right now - even with a fresh install of Windows XP, I was not able to get it started. :dunno:


I am not sure what you have now, but you can try the current package.

PM sent.


----------



## jspeckman (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me the link for a 2012 E89?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jspeckman said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the link for a 2012 E89?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## smurf5599 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me a link for a 2014 X1 E84, also are updated Daten files available as I don't seem to be able to find any or are E89 safe to use.

Looking forward to finding out how this all works ... 

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smurf5599 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a link for a 2014 X1 E84, also are updated Daten files available as I don't seem to be able to find any or are E89 safe to use.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## smurf5599 (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow ... Thanks for the quick reply Shawn.

As the E84 isn't listed do you know what files I should be downloading.

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smurf5599 said:


> Wow ... Thanks for the quick reply Shawn.
> 
> As the E84 isn't listed do you know what files I should be downloading.
> 
> Many thanks


E84 uses E89 SP-Daten.


----------



## smurf5599 (Jul 12, 2015)

Excellent, thanks again for your help Shawn ...

Much appreciated.


----------



## IsBjoorn (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me a pack for a 2006 e91

Thanks for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

IsBjoorn said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me a pack for a 2006 e91
> 
> Thanks for your help.


PM sent.


----------



## UltrA_09 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi, So I've tried to do this twice now, and I am clearly doing something wrong. I figure I'd ask/document what I'm doing, in case someone else is having a similar issues:

As of now, I have downloaded 2 zip files, as per the instructions:

- BMW_Exx_CODING
- INPA_Fxx_v.2
- E89 (specific to my car)

At this point, should I follow the instructions listed in BMW_Exx_CODING > INSTRUCTIONS, which are the following:



> 1.- INSTALL THE CORE SOFTWARE FROM THE FOLDER 1-BMW STANDARD TOOLS 2.12
> 2.- CONNECT THE USB=>OBD CABLE TO THE COMPUTER, IF WINDOWS ASK FOR A DRIVER, TELL THAT THE DRIVER ARE IN THE 2-CABLE DRIVER CDM 2.08.28 FOLDER
> 3.- COPY ALL THE CONTENT OF THE FOLDER 3-UPDATE TO C: AND OVERRIDE ALL
> 4.- COPY THE FOLDER 4-BMW CODING SHORCUTS TO YOUR DESKTOP
> ...


And ignore what's written in the PM about updating the daten files? (below)



> To update the daten files, copy the files from SP-daten-E##\daten to the C:\NCSEXPER\DATEN\E## (where E## is whatever chassis you're updating). You will also want to copy the files from SP-daten-E##\SGDAT to C:\NCSEXPER\SGDAT (they're not separated into different chassis in NCS Expert, so you just want to copy and paste everything to that directory. Overwrite everything it asks about). The last step to fully updating the install is copying the files from SP-daten-E##\ECU to C:\EDIABAS\ECU.


----------



## mastero (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello All,

Can someone please guide me to the link for downloading this package.

I want E70 on INPA 

Any help is good.

Thanx in advance.

Cheers 
Mastero


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mastero said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can someone please guide me to the link for downloading this package.
> 
> ...


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

UltrA_09 said:


> Hi, So I've tried to do this twice now, and I am clearly doing something wrong. I figure I'd ask/document what I'm doing, in case someone else is having a similar issues:
> 
> As of now, I have downloaded 2 zip files, as per the instructions:
> 
> ...


Both. Follow the steps in the Exx_CODING > INSTRUCTIONS, then update your SP-Daten as explained in PM.


----------



## Pkranger71 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Shawn, was wondering if I could get download link as well. I have 09 135i. Thanks so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pkranger71 said:


> Hi Shawn, was wondering if I could get download link as well. I have 09 135i. Thanks so much!


PM sent.


----------



## viewsfromthe1 (Jul 20, 2015)

PM me the link please. E89


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

viewsfromthe1 said:


> PM me the link please. E89


PM sent.


----------



## oalleyne (Jan 15, 2015)

*Link*

requesting the link for coding need Daten.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oalleyne said:


> requesting the link for coding need Daten.


PM sent.


----------



## tripleblack645 (Jun 5, 2013)

I am trying to locate a software download if inpa and ncsexpert to work on a 2004 bmw 645ci (e634) It looks like Shawn is the guy in the know. Also if there is a recommended cable I would appreciate it. There is so much information out there on this but a lot is dated, so I want to be sure I have the most recent. I am also hoping to install on a windows 8 surface 64 bit. if that is not a good idea I have win 7 options. Thanks for all the help.

Jim


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tripleblack645 said:


> I am trying to locate a software download if inpa and ncsexpert to work on a 2004 bmw 645ci (e634) It looks like Shawn is the guy in the know. Also if there is a recommended cable I would appreciate it. There is so much information out there on this but a lot is dated, so I want to be sure I have the most recent. I am also hoping to install on a windows 8 surface 64 bit. if that is not a good idea I have win 7 options. Thanks for all the help.
> 
> Jim


PM sent.

For Exx this is the best DCAN Cable to get:

BMW INPA / Ediabas K+DCAN USB Interface:

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=16

It is expensive, but it works flawlessly.


----------



## tripleblack645 (Jun 5, 2013)

Shawn, I have ordered the cable and downloaded the first download. I am not having much luck with the install. are there any directions? the ones included in the rar file don't help

Thanks for any help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tripleblack645 said:


> Shawn, I have ordered the cable and downloaded the first download. I am not having much luck with the install. are there any directions? the ones included in the rar file don't help
> 
> Thanks for any help


Sorry, but those are the only instructions I have.


----------



## Shaman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Can you please send me link to the latest SP-Daten for my E70 2011?
Thank you for help!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shaman2010 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you please send me link to the latest SP-Daten for my E70 2011?
> Thank you for help!!!


PM sent.


----------



## Dmitry (Jul 22, 2015)

I would also like a link to the latest software pack for a 2011 328xi, if you could. thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dmitry said:


> I would also like a link to the latest software pack for a 2011 328xi, if you could. thx


PM sent.


----------



## Shaman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,
Thanks for the links.
I'm trying to update software of different modules and not able to.
Here is the method I'm using to update with WinKfp: 
link

Error I've got for DME/DDE (this is diesel controller for my M57TUE2US engine):


















Would appreciate for any help.

Another question: how to get firmware version of CIC? Is it possible to update it by myself?

I have BMW X5 35d 2011 (build date Apr 2010) E70.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shaman2010 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Thanks for the links.
> I'm trying to update software of different modules and not able to.
> Here is the method I'm using to update with WinKfp:
> ...


Sorry, but you are asking the wrong person. I can help you get the Exx tools, but I have never used them myself. I only do, and have ever done Fxx work.


----------



## ln13ln13 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Need a coding pack for a 2011 335d. 

Thanks!


----------



## ln13ln13 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Need a coding pack for a 2011 335d. 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ln13ln13 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Need a coding pack for a 2011 335d.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## sparkyblue (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello Shawn,

Could you please send me the necessary files to code a 2008 135i? Battery went toast, so I'd like to register a new one.

Thanks!


----------



## mokh (Oct 21, 2011)

hello shawn
can you please send me the links for E65 2002?
im trying to register new airbag modules, specifically the driver airbag and rear left door airbag. as well as clear the "Safety System" error.
thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sparkyblue said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the necessary files to code a 2008 135i? Battery went toast, so I'd like to register a new one.
> 
> Thanks!





mokh said:


> hello shawn
> can you please send me the links for E65 2002?
> im trying to register new airbag modules, specifically the driver airbag and rear left door airbag. as well as clear the "Safety System" error.
> thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## synocate2 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Is it possible to get the Coding pack please.
Thanks!


----------



## emposter (Nov 9, 2013)

Would appreciate files necessary to correct issues with my 2007 328xi. Think I messed some stuff up.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

synocate2 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Is it possible to get the Coding pack please.
> Thanks!





emposter said:


> Would appreciate files necessary to correct issues with my 2007 328xi. Think I messed some stuff up.


PM's sent.


----------



## minim (Sep 1, 2015)

Would it be possible to get link to the software I need for coding of a BMW X5 E70 2008?


----------



## emposter (Nov 9, 2013)

*Quoting myself with Thanks to Shaun!*



emposter said:


> Would appreciate files necessary to correct issues with my 2007 328xi. Think I messed some stuff up.


Thank You for the PM! I managed to get everything working last night just by following your posts in "BMW Coding Pack May 13" and installing daten v.53.3.

Truly appreciate the fast response & the amount of effort you put forth on behalf of the members.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

minim said:


> Would it be possible to get link to the software I need for coding of a BMW X5 E70 2008?


PM sent.


----------



## moiself (Aug 11, 2015)

could I have the coding pack for a x3 2.0d year 2004 Shawn please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

moiself said:


> could I have the coding pack for a x3 2.0d year 2004 Shawn please?


PM sent.


----------



## moiself (Aug 11, 2015)

thanks a lot Shawn!!


----------



## naga9201 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me the latest Standard Tools and SP-Daten for AH3(DAA-3F30) 2013?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

naga9201 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the latest Standard Tools and SP-Daten for AH3(DAA-3F30) 2013?
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## shusquire (Apr 3, 2015)

Shawn,

I have a 2011 335xi can you send me the latest coding pack for my car? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shusquire said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2011 335xi can you send me the latest coding pack for my car? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## mutunekk (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello Shawn,

Is it possible to get the files to code a 2008 135i? I need to change the radio frequency on my car. Thanks so much for this

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mutunekk said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Is it possible to get the files to code a 2008 135i? I need to change the radio frequency on my car. Thanks so much for this
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Shamu4Life (Oct 10, 2015)

Would it be possible to get links to the software without having to go through uploaded? or even just the password?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shamu4Life said:


> Would it be possible to get links to the software without having to go through uploaded? or even just the password?


PM sent.


----------



## Porina (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi
Is it possible to get the software pack please.
Thank you!


----------



## Porina (Oct 11, 2015)

double post


----------



## Hypercar (Oct 1, 2015)

*f30 files*

Hi Shawn
May I have the coding files for f30 320d 2013 pls
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Porina said:


> Hi
> Is it possible to get the software pack please.
> Thank you!





Hypercar said:


> Hi Shawn
> May I have the coding files for f30 320d 2013 pls
> Thanks


PM's sent.

FYI. This thread is for E-Series, not F-Series.


----------



## thope (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi shawnsheridan, I am trying to code N54 injectors with MDS 81 ecu, none of the programs online are helping me. can you send me the links to a guide that can code 2009 335.

Thanks in advance

Thope.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thope said:


> Hi shawnsheridan, I am trying to code N54 injectors with MDS 81 ecu, none of the programs online are helping me. can you send me the links to a guide that can code 2009 335.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Thope.


PM sent.


----------



## thope (Oct 12, 2015)

*Not communicating with car.*

I followed all the instructions but the cable is not communicating with the car. It is a transparent k+d can eBay cable. I was able to get the dots with another guide but was getting script errors.


----------



## Alu318 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Software pack*

Hello Shawn,

First I like to say thank you for your hard work and effort, and secondly is it possible to get the software package to code my 318i E90 (manufacture 2007-10-12).

Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alu318 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> First I like to say thank you for your hard work and effort, and secondly is it possible to get the software package to code my 318i E90 (manufacture 2007-10-12).
> 
> Thank you in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Alu318 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Need some help on download*

Hello Shawn,

Thanks for the fast reply!

I have two questions on the download;
1) Do I download the SP-Daten E89 56.2 update for my E90 series?
2) There seems to be an encryption for the INPA_Fxx_v.2, how do I unlock it to download?

Best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alu318 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply!
> 
> ...


1) E90 uses E89 SP-Daten, so yes.
2) If you click the links directly from PM, you would not have this problem. You cannot copy and paste them.


----------



## Alu318 (Oct 17, 2015)

Outstanding,

You hit the nail on the head with the encryption issue!

I'll be posting in a new forum the issue I'm have with my BMW bluetooth module, that's why I needed the coding software. Hope to see you answer some of the questions i might have on that post.

But for now going to test the coding by activating simple things like the kombi velocity indication and maybe when pressing key fob lock for 2 seconds to fold the mirrors.

Cheers and best regards to you Shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alu318 said:


> Outstanding,
> ...
> 
> I'll be posting in a new forum the issue I'm have with my BMW bluetooth module, that's why I needed the coding software. Hope to see you answer some of the questions i might have on that post.
> ...


It's unlikely. Personally, I do not do any E-Series coding and never have as I own an F10.


----------



## toughawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi, thanks a lot for the package, I've been trying to code my car, but the ZB number doesn't appear. I assumed that was the same as e89, my car is e90, and the id is MSV70, the zd
3563582. 
Thanks in advance, any help would be really appreciated


----------



## Shaman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Asking for help again.
Trying to read error description and in Script Selection (for my E70 35d engine: M57D30T2) can't find my engine. When I select DDE 6 for M57TOP... I'm getting error that I select wrong engine (see image).
As I understand, I have no my engine in the list.
Can you help or advise?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shaman2010 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Asking for help again.
> Trying to read error description and in Script Selection (for my E70 35d engine: M57D30T2) can't find my engine. When I select DDE 6 for M57TOP... I'm getting error that I select wrong engine (see image).
> As I understand, I have no my engine in the list.
> ...


Do you look under separate Engine Section, Shift + F9 from the main menu?


----------



## Shaman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do you look under separate Engine Section, Shift + F9 from the main menu?


The menu I got is right after I select my chassis E70. Will look what I have in Shift+F9.


----------



## Shaman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do you look under separate Engine Section, Shift + F9 from the main menu?


I've looked today. This is a list of old engines. I've looked through all of them and didn't find my engine.
I start looking for file name and then for text 'D73N57C0' - I didn't found anything in INPA folder (even with text search), but found file in c:\EDIABAS\Ecu\d73n57c0.prg

Also i found that this is my engine name as a unit in identification info:
ADR 12
Gen. name DME/DDE
SGBD D73N57C0
GROUP D_MOTOR
Name Dieselelektronik DDE 7.3 6 Zylinder M57TUE2US

So I have DDE 7.3 M57TUE2US engine.
Can you advise?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shaman2010 said:


> I've looked today. This is a list of old engines. I've looked through all of them and didn't find my engine.
> I start looking for file name and then for text 'D73N57C0' - I didn't found anything in INPA folder (even with text search), but found file in c:\EDIABAS\Ecu\d73n57c0.prg
> 
> Also i found that this is my engine name as a unit in identification info:
> ...


No, sorry. If it is not there there is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## NixerMe (Oct 22, 2015)

I would also like a link to the latest software pack for a 2008 E92 335i. 

all the soft -and how to install/use, if possible.. thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NixerMe said:


> I would also like a link to the latest software pack for a 2008 E92 335i.
> 
> all the soft -and how to install/use, if possible.. thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Patrick81 (Oct 30, 2015)

Could i also have link for the software E65 730d 2003.
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Patrick81 said:


> Could i also have link for the software E65 730d 2003.
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## fastm5 (Nov 3, 2015)

Looking to code 06 E60 M5 please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fastm5 said:


> Looking to code 06 E60 M5 please.


You cannot Receive PM's. You need to go under your profile and enable PM function. Afterwards, send me a PM with your request.


----------



## hugo32 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi Shawn

Thanks for your work and dedication to help new comers to coding. 

Could you please send me the links with the needed software to code a 2007 E92 335d using Win 7 64bits as an OS.

Thanks in advance
Hugues


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hugo32 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Thanks for your work and dedication to help new comers to coding.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## xradman (Sep 15, 2015)

*coding pack for 2011 328i X-Drive E92*

Hi Shawn,

Could I get a link to coding pack for 2011 328i X-Drive E92? Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xradman said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could I get a link to coding pack for 2011 328i X-Drive E92? Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## MBX (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello shawnsheridan!

Great job! Many thanks!
Where can i get the latest "SP Daten" for E60? Thanks in advance!

Kind regards,
MB


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MBX said:


> Hello shawnsheridan!
> 
> Great job! Many thanks!
> Where can i get the latest "SP Daten" for E60? Thanks in advance!
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## MBX (Nov 11, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you!


----------



## Leonid_Y (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could I get a link to coding pack for 2010 x5 XDrive4.8 E70? I need to program my FRM somehow (VIN and VO) Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Leonid_Y said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could I get a link to coding pack for 2010 x5 XDrive4.8 E70? I need to program my FRM somehow (VIN and VO) Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## my_E60 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Brand new to this site... Have been trying to figure this coding out for a few weeks and I keep getting a FA #0604 error. From what i've read it could be a multitude of things. I'm hoping you can get me on the right path with my E60 545i.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

my_E60 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Brand new to this site... Have been trying to figure this coding out for a few weeks and I keep getting a FA #0604 error. From what i've read it could be a multitude of things. I'm hoping you can get me on the right path with my E60 545i.


Well, I don't know what is causing your issue, but you can try updating your software.

PM sent.


----------



## my_E60 (Nov 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, I don't know what is causing your issue, but you can try updating your software.
> 
> PM sent.


From everything i've read, i'm pretty sure thats what I need to do.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Shawn,

Can I get a link to coding tools? Ideally something that works with my 2003 E46, 2001 E53 and 2012 E70.
I've got a dedicated coding laptop and a VAGCOM cable that's alleged to work fine with INPA, NCSExpert, etc. 

Thanks!
--Scott


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Scott ZHP said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I get a link to coding tools? Ideally something that works with my 2003 E46, 2001 E53 and 2012 E70.
> I've got a dedicated coding laptop and a VAGCOM cable that's alleged to work fine with INPA, NCSExpert, etc.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## sickmofo (Jun 1, 2015)

Would appreciate coding pack for my 2011 E87, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sickmofo said:


> Would appreciate coding pack for my 2011 E87, thanks! :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## mcaron87 (Dec 9, 2015)

I am looking for the most recent EDIABAS and DATEN files for my 09 e82 (135i).

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mcaron87 said:


> I am looking for the most recent EDIABAS and DATEN files for my 09 e82 (135i).
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## the_coleman (Dec 16, 2015)

I am endlessly searching for the coding pack for my 2010 135i AT and would greatly appreciate a link!

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

the_coleman said:


> I am endlessly searching for the coding pack for my 2010 135i AT and would greatly appreciate a link!
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## RCase (May 31, 2007)

Shawn,

I am starting with a newer, better laptop as I was never able to get INPA or NCS working correctly, specifically module errors and nothing in English.

I found a write-up that said I needed to do a full install of 5.0.2 (which I dont have) , then grab new files, use coding tools, etc.

I am really hoping that you may have a way to just get me setup, in English to support my E46 and E90. I have cables for both, plenty of diskspace and an overkill laptop (note a netbook DOES NOT have any power to run this without constantly locking up).

I would really appreciate it, PA Soft is not my style  If you can pass along links and the proper approach assuming a FRESH Win7 64 Machine with FTDI drivers installed already, I would really appreciate it (and happily paypal you for your time).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RCase said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I am starting with a newer, better laptop as I was never able to get INPA or NCS working correctly, specifically module errors and nothing in English.
> 
> ...


I have only the Exx Coding pack that I think you already have been sent. As far as I know, NCS Expert should be in English. INPA is mostly German. BMW AG has not release English Script files for INPA in years.


----------



## 808AWD325xi (Aug 11, 2007)

RCase said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I am starting with a newer, better laptop as I was never able to get INPA or NCS working correctly, specifically module errors and nothing in English.
> 
> I found a write-up that said I needed to do a full install of 5.0.2 (which I dont have) , then grab new files, use coding tools, etc.


INPA 5.0.2 was the last release of INPA that contained English scripts. Hence, if you want your INPA menus to be entirely in English, you will need the scripts from INPA 5.0.2. My DIY explains how to capture the INPA 5.0.2 scripts and integrate them with INPA 5.0.6 (the latest from BMW Standard Tools 2.12.)

DIY: How to setup BMW Standard Tools 2.12 w/Windows 7 x86 (32-bit)

INPA itself with be will be in English, however, certain output (i.e. diagnostic trouble code descriptions) will be in German. That's unavoidable because the ECU description files (SGBD) from later SP daten releases are German.




























RCase said:


> I am really hoping that you may have a way to just get me setup, in English to support my E46 and E90. I have cables for both, plenty of diskspace and an overkill laptop (note a netbook DOES NOT have any power to run this without constantly locking up).


Actually, a netbook works great for diagnostics and ecu reprogramming:











RCase said:


> I would really appreciate it, PA Soft is not my style  If you can pass along links and the proper approach assuming a FRESH Win7 64 Machine with FTDI drivers installed already, I would really appreciate it (and happily paypal you for your time).


A link to INPA 5.0.2 is embedded within the DIY.


----------



## Mehana (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Good work you are doing here, could you please send me Exx Coding pack for Windows 7 64bit operating system? I have troubles finding it to code my car using NCS expert.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mehana said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Good work you are doing here, could you please send me Exx Coding pack for Windows 7 64bit operating system? I have troubles finding it to code my car using NCS expert.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


You show to have an F30. Do you have an E-Series car?


----------



## Mehana (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes, I also have E36 328i sedan boston green and E65 740Li, for the later is there much coding to do? do you have coding list?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mehana said:


> Yes, I also have E36 328i sedan boston green and E65 740Li, for the later is there much coding to do? do you have coding list?


PM sent.


----------



## Mehana (Jun 7, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you shawn, you are the ultimate BMW code source:thumbup:


----------



## Shaman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Can you please share latest Daten for E70? (If it's newer than 56)
And is there any source/URL where we can see dates and version releases?

Thank you!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shaman2010 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you please share latest Daten for E70? (If it's newer than 56)
> And is there any source/URL where we can see dates and version releases?
> 
> Thank you!!!


PM sent.


----------



## 08 335Ci (Nov 29, 2011)

I need to adjust the adaptive headlights (high beams) on my 2008 E92. Will your software package initialize the sensors so I won't be looking for squirrels with my high beams?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

08 335Ci said:


> I need to adjust the adaptive headlights (high beams) on my 2008 E92. Will your software package initialize the sensors so I won't be looking for squirrels with my high beams?


It should, but I am not sure on that.

PM sent.


----------



## BrandX (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could I get a coding pack for the 2015 F25? Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BrandX said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could I get a coding pack for the 2015 F25? Thank you.


This thread is for Exx not Fxx.

PM sent.


----------



## madein (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 

can you please help me as well? 

I'm going mad from this, I have tried so many installation, different daten and I still get this when I'm trying to read my FRM_70 lighting module.

I got both files IPO and INI, I got FRM_70.prg, but still got this error:

INPA error I300: Error opening object file

Could you please help?

thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

madein said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you please help me as well?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## madein (Jan 8, 2014)

thank you


----------



## 745D (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could you please send me a coding pack for the 02 E66. I'll be running this with windows 7.

Thanx


----------



## mikecrawford2 (Jan 26, 2016)

Could I get a coding pack for 2003 e46 M3?
Thank you!


----------



## mikecrawford2 (Jan 26, 2016)

Could I get a coding pack for 2003 e46 M3?
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

745D said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please send me a coding pack for the 02 E66. I'll be running this with windows 7.
> 
> Thanx





mikecrawford2 said:


> Could I get a coding pack for 2003 e46 M3?
> Thank you!


PM's sent.


----------



## TurdFerguson (Jan 27, 2016)

Could I get a coding pack for my 2007 328i? 01/07 build, if that matters. 
Running Windows 7 64 bit, but I have access to a machine running windows 7 32 bit if necessary. 

Thank you in advance. I greatly appreciate the time you've spent doing this.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TurdFerguson said:


> Could I get a coding pack for my 2007 328i? 01/07 build, if that matters.
> Running Windows 7 64 bit, but I have access to a machine running windows 7 32 bit if necessary.
> 
> Thank you in advance. I greatly appreciate the time you've spent doing this.


PM sent.


----------



## redacted (Dec 20, 2010)

Could I get the latest coding pack for 2011 E70?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

redacted said:


> Could I get the latest coding pack for 2011 E70?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## mobmatrix (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
My INPA installations is missing som of the files for coding/reading e60
Can you help me ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mobmatrix said:


> Hi Shawn,
> My INPA installations is missing som of the files for coding/reading e60
> Can you help me ?


PM sent.


----------



## Muscleman325i (Feb 2, 2016)

Whats the latest update for programming modules? Im currently stuck on INSTA+ which doesnt let you program at all. Is NCS Expert the latest? Any links?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Muscleman325i said:


> Whats the latest update for programming modules? Im currently stuck on INSTA+ which doesnt let you program at all. Is NCS Expert the latest? Any links?
> 
> Thanks


ISTA+ is ISTA/D (aka Rheingold) and it is Diagnosis only. You would need to use it's counterpart ISTA/P for Programming.

Or you can use WinKFP for programming.

NCS Expert is only for Coding.

PM sent.


----------



## boostedX5SAV (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Shawn, 

Can I get E70 INPA files?

Also, when I tried to code these in CIC module, only the first two are changed. The last two are still horizontal and I have the CIC disclaimer. Do you know what I'm doing wrong?

MACRO_REARVIEW
aktiv
RVC_CIC
wert_23
PDC_DIRECTION
vertikal
LEGAL_DISCLAIMER_TIME
kein_ld

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

boostedX5SAV said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I get E70 INPA files?
> 
> ...


PM sent.

Sorry, I do not know why those 2 FDL Codes are not working for you.


----------



## jim13x (Jan 18, 2015)

Shawn:

Please send a link for the latest INPA for my E70. I'd like to register a new battery and the version I have doesn't have the engine files. Thanks (again!)

Jim


----------



## jim13x (Jan 18, 2015)

Shawn:

Please send a link for the latest INPA for my E70. I'd like to register a new battery and the version I have doesn't have the engine files. Thanks (again!)

Jim


----------



## slim77 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 

Any chance I could get a link for INPA coding pack?

Much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jim13x said:


> Shawn:
> 
> Please send a link for the latest INPA for my E70. I'd like to register a new battery and the version I have doesn't have the engine files. Thanks (again!)
> 
> Jim





slim77 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Any chance I could get a link for INPA coding pack?
> 
> Much appreciated.


PM's sent.


----------



## jim13x (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## twiggy114 (Mar 22, 2010)

Would I be able to get a PM to the links? Original ones are just taking me to AD sites. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

twiggy114 said:


> Would I be able to get a PM to the links? Original ones are just taking me to AD sites. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## wacko911 (Feb 29, 2016)

*File request*

Can I get the files for 2006 330i e90 please? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wacko911 said:


> Can I get the files for 2006 330i e90 please? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## wacko911 (Feb 29, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


:wow: Fast reply! Thank you so much!


----------



## Ibrahim24 (Dec 23, 2013)

I want to code an E90 & E60, 

Can someone please give me the requiring files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ibrahim24 said:


> I want to code an E90 & E60,
> 
> Can someone please give me the requiring files?


PM sent.


----------



## rcracer (Dec 22, 2007)

Can I get the files for E84 please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rcracer said:


> Can I get the files for E84 please?


PM sent.


----------



## rtwaits (May 3, 2007)

*Multiple cars*

May I please have the links to the latest software for coding and diagnosis?
I have:
2011 E91 (wagon)
2006 X3 (E83)
2005 E46 wagon
2001 Z3 (E36/7) - I believe this also has a round plug in the engine compartment

I also have two E30s - round plug only

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rtwaits said:


> May I please have the links to the latest software for coding and diagnosis?
> I have:
> 2011 E91 (wagon)
> 2006 X3 (E83)
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Panga (Mar 16, 2016)

Would like to get this tool please
Kind regards


----------



## Panga (Mar 16, 2016)

Would like to get this tool please
Kind regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Panga said:


> Would like to get this tool please
> Kind regards


PM sent.


----------



## gogunet (Feb 2, 2008)

I need some directions for 2011 E91 please.
ThankYou!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gogunet said:


> I need some directions for 2011 E91 please.
> ThankYou!


PM sent.


----------



## xy (Jan 26, 2015)

That was quick, thanks


----------



## craigh1960 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi Shawn could I please get PM'd E90 320i


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

craigh1960 said:


> Hi Shawn could I please get PM'd E90 320i


PM sent.


----------



## Gallagher (Dec 14, 2010)

*E90 link needed*

2011 328ix link needed. Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gallagher said:


> 2011 328ix link needed. Many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## gian1711 (Aug 29, 2016)

has anyone got the last e87 files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gian1711 said:


> has anyone got the last e87 files?


PM sent.


----------



## vipe (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi Shawn, any chance of getting the links? E91 2006


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vipe said:


> Hi Shawn, any chance of getting the links? E91 2006


PM sent.


----------



## Squizeer (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi, need link for BMW coding tool, thx!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Squizeer said:


> Hi, need link for BMW coding tool, thx!


Sorry, I can't help with it.


----------



## Squizeer (Oct 1, 2016)

ok, thanks


----------



## Rayy (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi Shawn, I am experimenting with coding my e93, can you please send me links to the files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rayy said:


> Hi Shawn, I am experimenting with coding my e93, can you please send me links to the files?


PM sent.


----------



## Grigio (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

I need the complete sw package for my E91 2008. For coding, programming and diagnosis. Could you please PM me it?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Grigio said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I need the complete sw package for my E91 2008. For coding, programming and diagnosis. Could you please PM me it?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Nikul (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi Shawn

I'm diving into coding as well. I'll appreciate the links for 2013 F30 (328i).

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nikul said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I'm diving into coding as well. I'll appreciate the links for 2013 F30 (328i).
> 
> Thanks


Wrong Thread / Wrong package for F30. This is for E-Series, not F-Series. Two totally different animals.

PM sent.


----------



## Nikul (Oct 5, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Wrong Thread / Wrong package for F30. This is for E-Series, not F-Series. Two totally different animals.
> 
> PM sent.


Oh that's right. Sorry about that.

Thanks for sending PM.


----------



## LUCIFERSWORD (Oct 10, 2016)

isiarj20 said:


> i created a software pack with the latest versions of software for coding, tested and working.
> This pack has:
> Bmw standard tools 2.12
> translation for ncsexpert 4.0.1 to english
> ...


what is the password please??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rufusz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any change for getting coding pack for 2012 E91 engine N47T/N47D20.
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## jeepo23 (Nov 18, 2011)

Can I get the link please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jeepo23 said:


> Can I get the link please?


PM sent.


----------



## onurlu (Dec 2, 2016)

*Bmw tools*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello, can i have the downloadlink for BMW tools with ncs expert and inpa for E series please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

onurlu said:


> Hello, can i have the downloadlink for BMW tools with ncs expert and inpa for E series please.


PM sent.


----------



## mario12 (Dec 7, 2016)

*Package link*

I have e39 M52TUB28 and I would like to use this tools.
Please share link to download package.
Thnx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mario12 said:


> I have e39 M52TUB28 and I would like to use this tools.
> Please share link to download package.
> Thnx


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## Ivan0047 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello,do you have something for e39 03' ?
tnx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ivan0047 said:


> Hello,do you have something for e39 03' ?
> tnx


PM sent.


----------



## aljedifr (May 20, 2014)

Do you have links for 2004 M3 (E46) and 2011 X3 (F25)
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aljedifr said:


> Do you have links for 2004 M3 (E46) and 2011 X3 (F25)
> Thank you


E-Series and F-Series are two entirely different animals. Different Cable and Different software.

PM sent.


----------



## narit (Dec 26, 2016)

Can I have the link please? Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

narit said:


> Can I have the link please? Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## wturkey (Oct 29, 2002)

Looking for coding pack for 2008 E60.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wturkey said:


> Looking for coding pack for 2008 E60.
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## ken.tashiburo (Mar 4, 2016)

*E70*

Hi Shawn,

May I please have the link for the full package and DATEN files for E70 2011 (Diesel) please?

Happy new Year for 2017!

KT


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ken.tashiburo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> May I please have the link for the full package and DATEN files for E70 2011 (Diesel) please?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ken.tashiburo (Mar 4, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you Shawn, but I have no priv msg
I just sent you a priv msg as a test to see if you get it


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ken.tashiburo said:


> Thank you Shawn, but I have no priv msg
> I just sent you a priv msg as a test to see if you get it


You have it now.


----------



## ken.tashiburo (Mar 4, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You have it now.


You ROCK
Thank you sir!


----------



## Donaldo44 (Jun 27, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you Shawn. Got my favorite settings back! New software is more user friendlier.

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## jsferra1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello,

I know I have asked before but I lost the link and directions.

Please can I get the Link and directions for the the Coding and reading codes for a 2006 BMW 530I 

I aslo have a 2012 328I if you happen to have that also.

I do have a cable for each so that's not an issue. 

Thanks ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jsferra1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know I have asked before but I lost the link and directions.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## demon335 (Feb 10, 2017)

Could I please get the Coding Pack for a 2007 e92 335i? Thanks for your help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

demon335 said:


> Could I please get the Coding Pack for a 2007 e92 335i? Thanks for your help!


PM sent.


----------



## dontpannic (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

I've got the bmcables pack but doesn't seem to work with non-bmcables diagnostics cables.

Any chance of a link to download at all? Ideally looking to code 2004 E46, 2007 E91, and potentially 2009 Mini R55.

Cheers!
Nick


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dontpannic said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I've got the bmcables pack but doesn't seem to work with non-bmcables diagnostics cables.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## trapgio (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

could I get link for E87 2008?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

trapgio said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could I get link for E87 2008?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## razvanx77 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey, Can I get link for coding e87 please? I have older version and can t code bmw professional cd.


thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

razvanx77 said:


> Hey, Can I get link for coding e87 please? I have older version and can t code bmw professional cd.
> 
> thank you very much


PM sent.


----------



## razvanx77 (Aug 19, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks! Did the update, but I still get this:
Coapi-2041: falscher sg-codierindex a_65r: codierindex = 3h
Rad1.c02: codierindex= 02
Coapi-2041 falscher sg -codierindex codierdaten_lesen

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

razvanx77 said:


> Thanks! Did the update, but I still get this:
> Coapi-2041: falscher sg-codierindex a_65r: codierindex = 3h
> Rad1.c02: codierindex= 02
> Coapi-2041 falscher sg -codierindex codierdaten_lesen
> ...


Sorry, but I have no idea what your issue is.


----------



## Mikie (May 27, 2005)

Looking to get started for some of the simple things before paying quite a bit of money. Got the cable and ready to go.

If I could get the software link that would be great.

Thank you


----------



## Mikie (May 27, 2005)

Looking to get started for some of the simple things before paying quite a bit of money. Got the cable and ready to go.

If I could get the software link that would be great.

Thank you


Oh yeah, E60, 2010 535xi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mikie said:


> Looking to get started for some of the simple things before paying quite a bit of money. Got the cable and ready to go.
> 
> If I could get the software link that would be great.
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Mikie (May 27, 2005)

Thank you so much, the coding page is simply amazing. I have been looking for something like that for a long while.

And the spreadsheet...perfect. Now to gather the nerve and start on a simple thing and go from there.

Again, thank you so much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mikie said:


> Thank you so much, the coding page is simply amazing. I have been looking for something like that for a long while.
> 
> And the spreadsheet...perfect. Now to gather the nerve and start on a simple thing and go from there.
> 
> Again, thank you so much.


:thumbup:


----------



## 7R4V3R (Mar 9, 2017)

If I could get the pack for my E46 325i that would be fantastic!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

7R4V3R said:


> If I could get the pack for my E46 325i that would be fantastic!


PM sent.


----------



## ekokilla53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello,
I have a BMW 320D E91 from 2011 with K+DCAN OBD Interface.
i have the sp-daten v59 from 2016. But everytime i want to connect to my car it says that the VIN is faulty with the Coapi-2000 error. Further i cant edit my profiles with the password repxet. I have NCS Expert 4.0.1, Ediabas 7.3.0, CoAPI 3.13.2, KrApi 3.0.2. Please help me, till days i try to make it work with no success.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ekokilla53 said:


> Hello,
> I have a BMW 320D E91 from 2011 with K+DCAN OBD Interface.
> i have the sp-daten v59 from 2016. But everytime i want to connect to my car it says that the VIN is faulty with the Coapi-2000 error. Further i cant edit my profiles with the password repxet. I have NCS Expert 4.0.1, Ediabas 7.3.0, CoAPI 3.13.2, KrApi 3.0.2. Please help me, till days i try to make it work with no success.


PM sent.


----------



## mo335i (Jan 5, 2017)

*Coding*

Hi guys,

I have a 2007 E90 N54 335i. I would like to do some coding can someone please send me the links to the software. I already have a cable.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mo335i said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a 2007 E90 N54 335i. I would like to do some coding can someone please send me the links to the software. I already have a cable.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mo335i (Jan 5, 2017)

*coding*

Thank you


----------



## keystone (Sep 15, 2013)

*software for 2010 535 xdrive*

Can someone also help me with the software for 2010 535 xdrive


----------



## keystone (Sep 15, 2013)

*software for 2010 535 xdrive*

Can someone help me download the software for 2010 535 xdrive. The one i have seems to be older version and have problems (ncsexpert version 3 I have and I need 4.)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

keystone said:


> Can someone also help me with the software for 2010 535 xdrive





keystone said:


> Can someone help me download the software for 2010 535 xdrive. The one i have seems to be older version and have problems (ncsexpert version 3 I have and I need 4.)


PM sent.


----------



## keystone (Sep 15, 2013)

Many thanks Shawn. I very much appreciated it.


shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


----------



## keystone (Sep 15, 2013)

*Thanks again Shawn*

I wanted to thank you again, Shawn. I installed it, change the battery, registered it, and coded to 80ah. Everything worked perfectly. 
Thank you Shawn.


----------



## kashish (Mar 4, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hey would you have the sp daten file for e65,66 for my car as the tramission is having a issue of going in first on stopping and giving a bad jerk

The issue is hard downshift on 2-1

The very know issue with these e65,e66

Please help



keystone said:


> Many thanks Shawn. I very much appreciated it.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

keystone said:


> I wanted to thank you again, Shawn. I installed it, change the battery, registered it, and coded to 80ah. Everything worked perfectly.
> Thank you Shawn.


:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kashish said:


> Hey would you have the sp daten file for e65,66 for my car as the tramission is having a issue of going in first on stopping and giving a bad jerk
> 
> The issue is hard downshift on 2-1
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## rentalagent (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi, I would like to start doing some coding on my 2009 X5 E70 4.8i, can you send me the link to the software, already have cable thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rentalagent said:


> Hi, I would like to start doing some coding on my 2009 X5 E70 4.8i, can you send me the link to the software, already have cable thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Wmx8216 (May 13, 2017)

Hi there, can you sent me the link to the software too? 02 E46 320i
Thank you.


----------



## Wmx8216 (May 13, 2017)

Hi there, can you sent me the link to the software too? 02 E46 320i
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wmx8216 said:


> Hi there, can you sent me the link to the software too? 02 E46 320i
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Min3 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi!

What softwares do I need for an 05 E46 M3? I would like to do the CSL SMG reflash as well as other coding.


----------



## Min3 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi!

What softwares do I need for an 05 E46 M3? I would like to do the CSL SMG reflash as well as other coding.


----------



## jeepzj96 (May 23, 2017)

Hi, I have a 2013 535iX and would love to 'tweak' some things. Could you send me the link to the latest files also..

thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

135_1M_CLON said:


> Hello, please send me download links. Thank in advanc!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jeepzj96 said:


> Hi, I have a 2013 535iX and would love to 'tweak' some things. Could you send me the link to the latest files also..
> 
> thanks,


Wrong Thread. This is for E-Series. You have an F10. Here is what you need:

*Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links*
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10193333#post10193333

*Fxx, Ixx, & Gxx Series Coding: Getting Started Guides, Tips, & Cheat Sheets:*
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=983245


----------



## BO0TN1C (May 20, 2017)

Hey Shawn, Can I send me the links for the E series coding pack please, the links in the original post are terrible.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BO0TN1C said:


> Hey Shawn, Can I send me the links for the E series coding pack please, the links in the original post are terrible.


PM sent.


----------



## Pjerosaky (Dec 6, 2016)

hey shawn, sorry to bother you again, would you mind sending me the links for exx series diag? cheers!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pjerosaky said:


> hey shawn, sorry to bother you again, would you mind sending me the links for exx series diag? cheers!


PM sent.


----------



## starmanbl (Sep 27, 2016)

Hey Shawn, could you please send me links for E series coding software and pdf if you have.
Thank you


----------



## JMMS (Jan 31, 2017)

*files and docs needed*

Hi,

Could you please send me for e46?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

starmanbl said:


> Hey Shawn, could you please send me links for E series coding software and pdf if you have.
> Thank you





JMMS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please send me for e46?
> 
> Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## vinxs (Apr 24, 2019)

Can someone please lead me in the right direction to Diagnose my e82 2011 135i Ive been told ISTA+ . Would someone be able to shoot me link on where to download a copy?

Ive got a D-CAN Cable 

Thanks


----------



## vinxs (Apr 24, 2019)

Can someone please lead me in the right direction to Diagnose my e82 2011 135i Ive been told ISTA+ . Would someone be able to shoot me link on where to download a copy?

Ive got a D-CAN Cable 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vinxs said:


> Can someone please lead me in the right direction to Diagnose my e82 2011 135i Ive been told ISTA+ . Would someone be able to shoot me link on where to download a copy?
> 
> Ive got a D-CAN Cable
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, I cannot help with ISTA.


----------



## vinxs (Apr 24, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, I cannot help with ISTA.


Possible for you to send me a link for any diagnostic software for my 2011 e82 n55 135i ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vinxs said:


> Possible for you to send me a link for any diagnostic software for my 2011 e82 n55 135i ?


Ideally that is ISTA+, but you can do some things with INPA and Tool32. PM sent.


----------



## bmwguy2011 (Apr 24, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone can please TeamView in to my Computer and fix some errors I***8217;m having, istagui.exe runs then stops working even after modifying the configurations. Then when I try to run ista p loader it states unhandled exception etc...I have ISTA-D and istaP (170GB+) installed so maybe there***8217;s conflict? I I can pay you for your time. I***8217;ve wasted all day trying to figure this out and I***8217;m frustrated. Someone txt me 6616065080


----------



## x3LA (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi Shawn. Do you happen to have a link to the videos demonstrating how to program. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x3LA said:


> Hi Shawn. Do you happen to have a link to the videos demonstrating how to program. Thanks


No sorry, never looked for Videos before. I am sure YouTube has dozens though.


----------



## tke743 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey Shawn, could you please send me links for E series coding software and pdf if you have it. TY


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tke743 said:


> Hey Shawn, could you please send me links for E series coding software and pdf if you have it. TY


PM sent.


----------

